# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > Index Orc/Goblinoid Resources

## Bhu

Here's the list of stuff from thread 1:

*Bhu*
Anlamli 
April Fool's Day PrC's
Ashen Swords
Azure Master
Azure Nightmare 
Azure Thinker
Bargrivyek
Batu's Disciples
Batu the Traitor
Black Knife
Bleak Archer
Blood Priest
Blue Moon
Blue Sand Shaman
Bugbear Enforcer 
Bugbear Sergeant
Bugbear Terrorist
Cultist of the Black Claw
Cult of the Pale Hands
Dai-Bakemono 
Darkened Eye 
Eaters of the Fallen
Eldritch Berserker 
Elf Breaker
Evil Eye
Feral Psychic
Fists of Baghtru
Fists of Gruumsh 
Forest Haunt
Forestkith Alpha
Gaijin Marshall
Goblin Penitent
Goblin Smuggler
Grandmother
Grankhul
Gray Suns
Hashishin
Highwayman
Horned Berserker
Horns of Amon
Hruggek 
Ironheart Berserker
Ironheart Crusader
Ironheart Samurai 
Janissary
Juicer 
Keeper 
Khurgorbaeyeg
Kikanuti
Knight of the Crimson Sword
Lab Experiment
Luthicarite
Maglubiyet
Meriadar
Nilbog
Nomog-Geaya
Orc Pirate 
Orc Sergeant 
Orc Spear Master
Orc Thug 
Orog Brute
Orog Juggernaut
Orog Knight
Pain Manifester 
Pain Totem 
Pandemonicus
Peacekeeper
Peacemaker
People's Champion
Pine Bender 
Psychic Experiment
Rust Monster Herder
Savasmak
Scarred Veteran
Scarsword
Shrieker
Skiggaret 
Skull Takers
Soldiers of the Last Order
Sons of Baghtru
Sons of Maglubiyet
Soulless 
Stalker
Stealth Cavalry
Stygian Blade
Swords of Ilneval
Tanarukk Arsonist
Tanarruk Demonsword
Tanarruk Firebreather
Tanarukk Firesword
Tigerskin Berserker 
Toprakla
Voice of Gruumsh
Vril Escapee
Whips of Khurgorbaeyeg
Worg Cavalry

*Rappy*
Aquatic Goblin Notes
Fire Orc Notes
Fortune's Fool
Goblin-Blooded Feat
Goblinoid Kinship Feats
Manhunter 
Orc Kinship Feats
Racial Weapons
Shadow of the Sands 
Troblin Notes
Venom Lord 

*DonThelonious*
Barghessian 
Beast Rider 
Garu Hound Scyther
Goblin Cook
Goblin Kidnapper work in progress
Goblin Pigsticker
Goblin Potshot Sniper
Goblin Queen
Goblin Trapper
Heivan-Baradar

*Watsyurname529*
Blademage 
Bleeding Medic
Fierceweapon Smith 
Gloom Razor
Greatweapon Smith 
Hobgoblin Bonerobber 
Hobgoblin Paragon
Iron Hob 
Point Blank Sniper
Psychopath 
Sneakyweapon Smith 
Viking
Warhorn Charger 

*Jayngfet*
Gold Orc 
Silver Goblin 

*Edge*
Da Mad Dok

*Imp Fireball*
Chaos Orc
Goblin Innoculator
Orc Blade Master
Running Raider

*Chronoplasm*
4e Sharakim

*Jergmo*
Orcs

*AllWillFall2Me*
Bloodstained Blade of Shargaaas
Fanatic of Gruumsh
Scarred Veteran

*Rampant*
Maelstrom

*Kel*
Elfhunter

*Divisionbyzero*
The Savage Blade

*Lunar Wolf Prime*
Blood Hawk War Chief

*Icedaemon*
Hobgoblin Slavemaster

*Awesomessake*
Disciple of Vvaraak's Fury

*Unosarta*
Axe of the Feral Gods

*TechnoScrabble*
Slog

----------


## Bhu

*Bhu*
Agrutha Race
Allura Race
Amitok race and Racial Feats/Substitution Levels
Amitok Shaman
Ancestor
Askar and Racial Feats
Athasian Lizardfolk Race
Babbler Race
Bakali Race
Batiri and Racial Feats
Beasthead Giant
Beasthead Giant race
Beastman and Racial Feats
Biclops
Biclops race
Black Orc
Black Troll
Black Troll and Racial Substitution Levels
Blood War Soldier and Racial Feats
Boogin
Brawler
B'rohg
B'rohg Gladiator and Racial Feats/Substitution Levels
B'rohg race
Cayman Race
Cerilian Goblin and Racial Feats
Cerilian Mercenary and Racial Substitution Levels
Chameleon Man Race
Chaos Giant
Chosen of Dukagsh
Colossus
Crag Giant
Crag Giant race
Crocodilian Brute Race
Crocodilian Master, Race
Dark Dweller
Dark Dweller Race
Darkwalker
Daywalker
Desert Cyclops
Desert Cyclops race
Desert Giant, Al-Qadim
Desert Giant race
Desert Giant, Athas
Desert Giant race
Desert Troll
Desert Troll Race and Substitution Levels
Despoiler and Racial Feats
Dino Companions
Dinosaur Priest and Racial Substitution Levels
Dinosaur Rider
Earth Steed 
Elder and Feats
Envoy of the Ice
Epic Runes (keep scrolling)
Executioner
Fachan
Fachan Race and Substitution Levels
Fachan, Forgotten Realms
Fachan Race, Forgotten Realms and Substitution Levels
Fachan, Red Steel
Fachan Race, Red Steel and Substitution Levels
Fhoimorien Giant
Fhoimorien Giant race
Forest Giant
Forest Giant Race and Racial substitution levels
Forest Protector and Feats
Frost Warrior and Racial Feats
Gargantua Troll
Gator Man Race
Gruumsh-Kin and Racial Feats
Giant Heritage Feats
Goblin Bomber and Feats
Goblin Bomber New Weapons
Goblin Child
Goblin Diplomat
Goblin Mom and Feats
Gray Troll
Grodd Adept and Racial Substitution Levels
Grodd Goblin and Racial Feats
Guardian
Half-Goblin race and Racial Feats/Substitution Levels
Hephaeston
Hexer
Hoar Fox
Horag
Horag Race
Horag Mercenary
Hosts
Host Vestiges, scroll down
Ice Giant
Ice Giant Race and Racial Substitution Levels
Ice Shaman
Island Giant
Island Giant race
Jagre
Jagre Race and Racial Substitution Levels
Jor
Jor Assassin
Juggernaut Plate
Jungle Giant, Al-Qadim
Jungle Giant race
Kara-Kara
Kleinbar and Feats
Koalinth and Racial Feats
Koalinth Shark Rider and Racial Substitution Levels
Kriegbar and Feats
Kriegbar Tactician and Racial Substitution Levels
Krugel Gaucho
Krugel Orc
Legacy Shaman and Racial Feats
Legacy Troll
Legacy Troll and Racial Substitution Levels
Mage-Killer and Racial Feats
Maggots of Yurtrus
Manwu-Papas
Mauler
Medicine Woman
Midnighter
Mindspear
Miner's Array and Gas Mask spell
Nilbog and Racial Substitution Levels
Neo-Orog-Black
Neo-Orog-Red
Nilbog Magekiller and Racial Feats
Norker and Racial Substitution Levels
Norker Warrior and Racial Feats
Nzunta Footsoldier and Racial Feats
Ogre Giant
Ogre Giant race
Ogrillon
Ogrima
Ogrima Race and Substitution Levels
Ondonti
Orog
Orog Myrmidon
Orughi
Orughi Race and Substitution Levels
Pale Horse
Phaze Troll
Phaze Troll and Racial Substitution Levels
Plains Giant
Plains Giant race
Predator
Psychic Troll and Racial Feats
Raider
Redeemer
Reef Giant
Reef Giant race
Reef Pirate
Ruhigbar and Racial Feats
Runecaster
Runecaster Feats
Runes (keep scrolling down0
Rescue Worker and Ruhigbar Substitution Levels
Sand-Shifter
Scro Warrior
Sentry and acial Feats 
Serial Killer and Kleinbar Substitution Levels
Shock Trooper
Silt Hunter
Sis'Thik
Snow Troll
Snow Troll Race and Substitution Levels
Spacesea Giant
Spacesea Giant Race
]Spectral Troll
Spider Killer
Spirit Troll
Stone Shaman and Racial Feats
[urlhttps://forums.giantitp.com/showsinglepost.php?p=25299716&postcount=625]Stone Troll[/url]
Stone Troll and Racial Substitution Levels
Sunscorch Adept
Thayan Infiltrator
Thayan Soldier
Thoul and Racial Feats
Thoul Warrior and Racial Substitution Levels
Thunderer
Tlatoani, Hishna Magic and Racial Feats
Toad Sticker
Trollhound and Pack Leader
Truthseeker
Tunnel Haunt
Undead Giant Templates
Undead Giant Templates II
Verbeeg
Verbeeg Race
Verbeeg Spearman
Voadkyn
Voadkyn Race
Voadkyn Defender
Watcher and Racial Feats
Winter's Adept
Worg Puppy
Wrecker and Racial Feats
Zakharan Ogre
Zakharan Ogre Race and Substitution Levels
Zhentarim Slave
Zombie Chief

*CinuzIta*
Ogwr
Rieklings

*Draconi Redfir*
Bugbear Weapons
Goblin Crit-Sickle
Hobgoblin Wristbow

*Gamer Girl*
Initiate of Bargrivyek and spells
Initiate of Grankhul and spells
Initiate of Hruggek and spells
Initiate of Maglubiyek and spells
Initiate of Toprakla and spells

*Icedaemon* 
Goblin Background Traits
New weapons
Telsarnian Goblin and Walufarian Hobgoblin

*Inuyasha*
Ghoublen
Goblin Tribal Feats

*LOTRFan*
Terminator Pig Warmount and Orc Feat

*Neriractor*
War Drummer

*Shadowbranch1*
Goblin Domain

*Stratovarius*
Goblin Shaman
Orc Shaman
Orc Warboss

*Vlos*
Gobber Gopher

----------


## Bhu

*HEXER* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_Latent in every man is a venom of amazing bitterness, a black resentment; something that curses and loathes life, a feeling of being trapped, of having trusted and been fooled, of being the helpless prey of impotent rage, blind surrender, the victim of a savage, ruthless power that gives and takes away, enlists a man, and crowning injury inflicts upon him the humiliation of feeling sorry for himself._  

 A Hexer is a tribal caster of some sort, usually but not always Divine.  They specialize in cursing others, and often make a tidy personal sum or set themselves up a small personal domain because the populace fears them.

BECOMING A HEXER   
Being a Neutral or Evil spellcaster from a tribal culture 

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Any Goblinoid, Giant, Monstrous Humanoid, or tribal Humanoid without a Good Alignment
*Alignment*:  Can't be good.
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcana, Nature) 6 ranks, Spellcraft 8 ranks
*Casting*: Must be able to cast 3rd Level spells, one of which must be one of the following: Bestow Curse, Blindness/Deafness, Call Lightning, Contagion, Hold Person, Inflict Serious Wounds, Lightning Bolt, Vampiric Touch


*Class Skills*
 The Hexer's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (Arcane, Local, Nature)(Int), Profession (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), and Survival (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Evil Eye 1/day, +1 Level of current casting class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Evil Eye 2/day, +1 Level of current casting class
3. +2    +1     +1     +3    Extra Curse
4. +3    +1     +1     +4    Evil Eye 3/day, +1 Level of current casting class
5. +3    +1     +1     +4    Extra Curse
6. +4    +2     +2     +5    Evil Eye 4/day, +1 Level of current casting class
7. +5    +2     +2     +5    Extra Curse
8. +6    +2     +2     +6    Evil Eye 5/day, +1 Level of current casting class
9. +6    +3     +3     +6    Extra Curse
10.+7    +3     +3     +7    Evil Eye 6/day, +1 Level of current casting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Hexers gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Evil Eye (Su)*: Beginning at 1st Level the Hexer may use this Gaze Attack for a number of rounds equal to his Hexer Level once per day, with a range of 30'.  He gains an extra use of this ability per day at Levels 2,4, 6, 8, and 10.  Any living creature in range must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is Wisdom based) or take a -4 Penalty ot Attack rolls, Saving Throws, Ability Checks, and Skill Checks.  This penalty lasts until the victim gains the benefit of a Break Enchantment, Limited Wish, Miracle, Remove Curse, or Wish spell.  The Hexer is vulnerable to his own reflected Gaze, but still gets a Saving Throw against it.

*Extra Curse (Su)*: At Levels 3,5,7, and 9 the Hexer gains an additional effect he can use with his Evil Eye from the following list:

Curse of Broken Will: Instead of the normal Hex effect, targets who fail their Will Save are affected as if a Charm Monster spell had been cast on them (if the gaze is reflected the Hexer is affected by a Hold Monster spell).

Curse of Death (minimum level 13th): Instead of the normal Hex effect targets who fail their Will Save are affected as if a Finger of Death spell had been cast on them.

Curse of Fear: Instead of the normal Hex effect targets who fail their Will Save are affected as if a Fear spell had been cast on them.

Curse of Sickness: Instead of the normal Hex effect targets who fail their Will Save are affected as if a Contagion spell had been cast on them.

Curse of Sleeping: Instead of the normal Hex effect targets who fail their Will Save are affected as if a Sleep spell had been cast on them (except there is no HD limit).

PLAYING A HEXER 
 Fear motivates all things. Even the most alien of beings understands fear in some form, and you wield fear like a weapon.  It makes your life a lonely one, but if you didn't keep people at bay, they'd end up running your life instead of you.   Hexers who gain their powers through the Divine are often religious  zealots of some sort trying to eradicate all opposing religions.  Hexers of an Arcane bent are often lonely old witches the local population remain terrified of.
*Combat*: Others pursue combat.  Fighting in the mud with your lessers serves you no purpose.  Better to curse them from afar and simply let your powers destroy them slowly.
*Advancement*: Generally most of your sort wish to use your powers to acquire social or political power through spreading fear.  Nothing else is truly acceptable.  Even if you aren't truly Evil, you realize others will wish to exploit your abilities, and Fear is the only way to truly keep them at bay and keep a semblance of your own freedom.
*Resources*: Hexers range from dirt poor hermits to secretive rulers who allow puppets to rule as far as outsiders know.  But being from tribal societies it is a rare Hexer who is truly rich, despite ruling with an iron fist.

HEXERS IN THE WORLD 
_"All magic, all witchcraft, depends on the Devil, and is fundamentally evil."_ 
 Hexers interact with others only when they deem it necessary, or it is forced upon them.  And may the Gods have mercy on anyone foolish enough to try forcing their will upon a Hexer.
*Daily Life*: Hexers vary depending on whether or not they're accepted by the community they may or may not live in.  They are very individualistic, and have few things in common besides their somewhat nihilistic view of life.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Most Hexers are loners and hermits.  Some few start up their own would be kingdom, and thus are the heads of their own little organizations.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's crap their pants at the mention of your name.  Seriously even if you relinquish Evil, your rep is bad enough now no one will believe you.  Most people probably think you eat babies even if you've never seen one.

HEXERS IN THE GAME 
 Hexers tendency to push others away could cause friction.  So make sure they have opportunities to bond with the group to reduce this.
*Adaptation*: This is generally meant for darker campaigns, but can be spoofed easily enough in a silly one.
*Encounters*: Hexers are encountered when on mysterious errands or when someone is foolish enough to invade their territory, or a village they consider their property.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Give the encounter level and description of a sample member of this class and a stat block for him/her.


Augra
CE Female Goblin Cleric 6/Hexer 6
*Init* +1, *Senses*: Listen +4, Spot +4, Dark Vision 60'
*Languages* Common, Goblin
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Size, +1 Dex, )
*hp* 60 (12 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +5, *Will* +14  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* Turn Undead 4/day, Evil Eye 4/day (Curse of Sickness, Curse of Fear)
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Per Day* 0: 6 (DC: 14)
1st: 5 (DC: 15)
2nd: 5 (DC: 16)
3rd: 4 (DC: 17)
4th: 3 (DC: 18)
5th: 2 (DC: 19)


Caster Level 10th
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 18, Cha 12
*SQ* Domains (Evil, Trickery)
*Feats* Ability Focus (Evil Eye), Greater Spell Focus, Spell Focus, Spell Focus (Evil)
*Skills* Concentration +8, Knowledge (Arcana, Local, Nature) +7, Spellcraft +9, Survival +10
*Possessions*



*EPIC HEXER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Evil Eye* At Level 22 and every 3 Levels thereafter you get an additional daily use of your Evil Eye.
*Spellcasting* Your caster Level improves with Epic Levels but you gain no additional spells per day.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Class Name gains a Bonus Feat every 4 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Gamer Girl

It's so sad to see that list of goblinoid homebrew.  Why, oh, why, must it all be  _Prestige Classes?!?!?_  Can on one think of anything else?  A couple PsC are fine, but dozens and dozens is too many.

Why on other goblinoid homebrew?  _Any_ thing else..feats, new tricks for old skills, racial substitution levels, spells, equipment, animals.....*anything*.

Why even call the thread Orc/Goblinoid Resources when it's just a Prestige Class thread?  Why not call it *Yet, More Prestige Classes for Goblinoids*?

Or did I miss the other stuff, somewhere?

----------


## unosarta

> It's so sad to see that list of goblinoid homebrew.  Why, oh, why, must it all be  _Prestige Classes?!?!?_  Can on one think of anything else?  A couple PsC are fine, but dozens and dozens is too many.
> 
> Why on other goblinoid homebrew?  _Any_ thing else..feats, new tricks for old skills, racial substitution levels, spells, equipment, animals.....*anything*.
> 
> Why even call the thread Orc/Goblinoid Resources when it's just a Prestige Class thread?  Why not call it *Yet, More Prestige Classes for Goblinoids*?
> 
> Or did I miss the other stuff, somewhere?


There are at least 11 Gods with extra fluff and stats, one race, and that was just with some light looking through the links, and with just Bhu's work. 

Also, prestige classes are easy to make, easy to critique, provide a much more even power level than feats (which vary _extremely widely_). I am fairly sure that he has done some critters that are goblinoid specific. 

And finally, if you really have a problem with it, *why don't you do some homebrew?* Just saying that you are frustrated that there is too much X doesn't really matter if you are just complaining for the sake of complaining. If you provide some work, then maybe others will as well. However, as it stands, there A) doesn't seem to be anyone saying that there should be only prestige classes, and B) no one attempting to do anything else. So get the ball rolling, rather than complain.

----------


## Bhu

I intend to do more than just PrC's in the thread.  I need to round it out a lil.    I stuck with PrC's in the old thread, but plenty of other guys did different things.

----------


## Icedaemon

Given how Goblin will be the only small-sized race on Walufar, I felt like adding a slightly buffed goblin race to the list. As I prefer outdoorsy goblins to stuck-in-a-dungeon-guarding-a-box types, scent seems preferable to darkvision.

Is this balanced?

*Telsarnian Goblin:*

Goblin characters possess the following racial traits.

    * -2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Charisma.
    * Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, -4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits ¾ those of Medium characters.
    * A goblins base land speed is 30 feet.
    * Darkvision out to 60 feet.
    * Low-light vision
    * Scent
    * +4 racial bonus on Move Silently and Ride Hide checks.
    * Weapon familiarity: Goblins treat whips, flails and rice flails (Nunchaku) as martial weapons in terms of proficiency (On Walufar flails are not martial weapons, as a rule of thumb)
    * Automatic Languages: 1 goblinoid language; 1 regional language
    * Bonus Languages: Any human, dwarven or goblinoid language.
    * Favored Class: Rogue Ranger.
    * Level adjustment: +0

Due to the spread and fast development of nongoblinoid civilization in the northwestern regions of the continent, goblin tribes have been forced into the denser woodlands of the region. They are stealthy folk, who rarely dare to openly raid full-sized towns. For the most part, goblins tend towards a hunter-gatherer society but they have also the skills to herd and utilize beasts stolen from other factions' farms. Goblin tribes are very skilled at hiding their settlements - people seeking to do them harm have often walked straight past a set of goblin burrows.

The free goblins tend to prefer to fight from afar using shortbows, with the best warriors of the tribes generally switching to a handaxe-whip pairing or something similar for melee.

Goblins are rarely kind and merciful, while all-consuming self interest and occasional cruelty are common and seen as a necessary part of everyday life. Goblins do not resent organized society, but they are reasonably happy as roving vagabonds.

*Walufarian Hobgoblin:*

Hobgoblin characters possess the following racial traits.

    * +2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution.
    * Medium size
    * A hobgoblins base land speed is 30 feet.
    * Darkvision out to 60 feet.
    * Low-light vision
    * Scent
    * +4 racial bonus on Move Silently and Ride checks.
* Weapon familiarity: Hobgoblins treat whips, scourges (complete warrior), flails and bolas (including barbed bolas) as martial weapons in terms of proficiency (On Walufar flails are not martial weapons, as a rule of thumb)
    * Automatic Languages: 1-2 goblinoid languages
    * Favored Class: Fighter
    * Level adjustment: +1

----------


## Cieyrin

There are many feats with the PrCs as well, many of which work without the PrCs. That said, I wouldn't mind to see some variety, as, while PrCs are nice, it all starts to taste the same without a bit of spice to liven it up a little, y'know?

----------


## Gamer Girl

> There are many feats with the PrCs as well, many of which work without the PrCs. That said, I wouldn't mind to see some variety, as, while PrCs are nice, it all starts to taste the same without a bit of spice to liven it up a little, y'know?



Sure some feats are hidden in the Prcs, but a lot of them are only for the Prcs too.

That does bring the bigger problem of no index or easily searchable way to find things.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

So is anyone allowed to make Goblin homebrew stuff in here? or just Bhu and some other guys? If the former then i got some exotic weapon ideas i could throw in. (and who doesnt like exotic weapons?  :Small Wink: )

----------


## Bhu

Anyone can post stuff, and I'll put it in the front page listing when it's done

----------


## Bhu

> Sure some feats are hidden in the Prcs, but a lot of them are only for the Prcs too.
> 
> That does bring the bigger problem of no index or easily searchable way to find things.


I can redo the list.  I preferred to list stuff by who did it since I wanted to make sure they got credit.  Shall I do a separate list by race/PrC/feat/etc.?

----------


## Bhu

My apologies for the current delays, I'm trying to solve some plaguing financial problems.  WIll update soon I swear.

----------


## Icedaemon

*Bonus Goblin Background Traits:*

*Tribeless goblin:* Tribeless goblins hail from families which belonged to tribes that were so utterly devastated via conflict with humans or other tribes. The survivors were generally enslaved or at least imprisoned. Now part of the lowest social layers of other goblin tribes and some human cities, they try to eke out a living on the sidelines or in the gutter. They rarely get chances to teach their young how to use a weapon, but are hardy and used to toil.

Prequisites:
Race: Goblin or Bhuka
Special: does not live in a goblin-friendly nation, does not belong to a local tribe

Standard Telsarnian goblins lose racial weapon familiarities (except with the rice flail), gain +2 to fortitude saves when dealing with fatigue and exhaustion (such as Ray of Exhaustion); and their favoured class switches back to rogue.

Bhukas lose their innate +2 bonus on Knowledge (Nature) checks and Water Sense, but likewise gain +2 to fortitude saves when dealing with fatigue and exhaustion. Their favoured class also switches back to rogue.

Tribeless gobins are if anything even more likely to be mean-spirited and hateful than free-roaming goblins. They are bitter about their roles and tend to delight in the rare occasions when someone even more disposable and unprivileged than themselves is in their power. While tribeless goblins dislike the societies they are a part of, they rarely openly rebel. Tribeless desert goblins are also likely to lose their cultural faith in the kindness of fellow sapients and become bitter and morose. In short, tribeless goblins are often evil and consider everyone else to be just as bad, or worse.

*Civilized goblin:*
Civilized goblins hail from ordered nations and regions where goblins rule, or at least are accepted and respected. 

Prequisites:
Race: Goblin
Special: Belongs to an ordered society where goblins are at least accepted as ordinary people.

Civilized goblins lack their innate bonuses to Move Silently and Hide, but lose the charisma penalty - they know how to be polite.

Civilized goblins tend to be law-abiding and are not quite as cruel as their wilder kin - they are rarely chaotic and tend to be neutral more often than evil.

----------


## bloodtide

> *Bonus Goblin Background Traits:*
> 
> *Tribeless goblin:* 
> 
> Bhukas lose their innate +2 bonus on Knowledge (Nature) checks and Water Sense, but likewise gain +2 to fortitude saves when dealing with fatigue and exhaustion.


Bit odd that a tribless bhuka would loose Knowledge (Nature) and water sense, even more so now that they are on their own.



*Civilized goblin:*
Civilized goblins hail from ordered nations and regions where goblins rule, or at least are accepted and respected. 

Civilized goblins lack their innate bonuses to Move Silently and Hide, but lose the charisma penalty - they know how to be polite.
[/QUOTE]

So a civilized goblin is not good at being sneaky as they are well liked?  Odd, you'd think a civilized goblin to be more of a rouge/thief type.

----------


## Icedaemon

The idea is that the tribeless goblin or bhuka is not a lone barbarian (in which case the non-trait-using variety is sufficient), but part of an opressed minority in a society ruled by other goblinoids or humans. They would lack skills that their tribes would teach them, in exchange for being hardy due to being universally used as bottom-rung manual labourers. I see stealth as vitally important to the wild goblin tribes - all goblins from largely hunter-gatherer societies need to be stealthy because they need to sneak past strong carnivores, human foes and up to whatever they hunt. While 'rogue' is still a useful role for a civilized goblin, not all goblins who live in a civilized society are taught to be stealthy as a matter of necessity from an early age.

----------


## Bhu

Apparently the other thread is not locked.  How long do I wait before I ask again?

----------


## Bhu

Hexer finally updated, and aded Icedaemons stuff to the list.

----------


## Cieyrin

> Hexer finally updated, and aded Icedaemons stuff to the list.


So I suppose this Hexer has not much relation to the 3.0 Hexer from Defenders of the Faith or Masters of the Wild (don't recall which...)

----------


## Bhu

It's a remake of it actually.

----------


## Mayhem

I would definately love to see spoiler tags around this, with a section of everything grouped by race/class/feats instead of just by creator. This has been the only reason why I haven't commented on anything since I saw the original thread start at wizards.com  :Small Big Grin: .

----------


## LOTRfan

I just finished an Ecology article over in the Worldbuilding section. It includes an Orc-only feat and a Terminator Pig warmount for Orcs. Would that qualify for this?

----------


## Bhu

> I just finished an Ecology article over in the Worldbuilding section. It includes an Orc-only feat and a Terminator Pig warmount for Orcs. Would that qualify for this?


Most definitely!




> I would definately love to see spoiler tags around this, with a section of everything grouped by race/class/feats instead of just by creator. This has been the only reason why I haven't commented on anything since I saw the original thread start at wizards.com .



The only reason?  :Small Eek: 

It'll take a bit but I'll see what I can do.

----------


## Mayhem

That was a bit of an overstatement sorry. Mostly I just find PrCs boring. What I've seen has been decent though, and a lot of it is pretty interesting, good stuff.

----------


## LOTRfan

Alright, the ecology article is here. The Boar Trainer feat is in the lower part of the second post, and the Terminator Pig Warmount is in the third post, "Advanced Dire Boar."

----------


## Bhu

Cool.  I'll get them listed shortly.  I'm having to inform the IRS I can't pay them this week so I'm a little distracted...

----------


## Bhu

LOTR added to list, Hexer updated

----------


## Draconi Redfir

*Hobgoblin wristbow:*

*One-handed Exotic weapon (Hobgoblin)*
*Range:* 30ft
*Damage:* 1d4
*Type:* Piercing
*Critical:* x2
*Ammo:* Small specialized arrows, may be replaced with large crossbow bolts in emergencies at a -2 to attack bonus.
*Other:* You may weild a weapon in the same hand as the wristbow. doing so however gives you a -1 penalty on attack rolls while doing so. This penalty stacks with those that may apply for fighting with your off hand and for fighting with two weapons.

*Fluff:*
The Hobgoblin Wristbow is eventually a tiny bow (usually no larger then the average hobgoblin head,) attached on its side to the users wrist via an attached cuff. Because the bow is firmly attached to the wrist, the user need only use one hand to fire it, leaving the hand the bow is attached to free to grasp other things such as a dagger, bag, or small sword.

The wristbow is commonly used as an emergency ranged weapon due to it's low range, poor damage, and ultimate clumsiness. Some however have mastered the ability of duel wielding the bow, holding a bow on each wrist and having a special V-shaped quiver strapped to their back for quick and easy ammo grabbing. Those who have mastered this technique unique to the wristbow are capable of rapid-firing arrows in a smooth grab-fire-grab-fire manner. Grabbing an arrow with one arm, firing, then extending the same arm while the other reaches for another arrow. (Duel-wielding wristbows in this manner grants four attacks as a full round action and two as a standard action?)

Rookie users of the wristbow commonly forget to dip their fist as low as possible, and often wind up scratching, or even outright piercing the back of their hand with their own arrows. Scars in this area are a common sight among wristbow users because of this.

Sucky drawing of a Wristbow.

*Spoiler*
Show




Thoughts? Fluff seems kinda chunky to me.

----------


## Bhu

Hey guys, I'm negotiating for two online jobs.  If I get the contracts my short term money problems will be fixed.  Be patient and I'll update soon.

----------


## Eikonos

_Hell, man, this is Real Life your talking about, take as much time as required_  :Small Furious: 

Keeping my thumbs up for your success !!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Gamer Girl

Initiate of Hruggek 
*Prerequisites:*Bugbear,  Ability to cast 3rd level divine spells, patron deity Hruggek
*Benefit:* Once a day as a swift action, you may gain a +4 profane bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks for a number of minutes equal to his Charisma bonus(minimun 1)
In addition, you may add the following spells to your spell list.
*1:* Obscure Mist
*2:* Wild Stealth
*3:* Hairball
*4:* Greater Invisibility
*5:* Mighty Strength
*6:* Shadow Walk
*7:* Shadow Trap
*8:* Mind Blank
*9:* Shadowmaster



*Wild Stealth*
Transmutation
*Level:* Initiate of Hruggek 2
*Components:* S
*Casting Time:* 1 swift action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
You gain +10 competence bonus to Hide and Move Silently checks when made out doors, or underground, in a non-urban environment.


*Hair Ball*
Conjuration/Evocation
*Level:* Initiate of Hruggek 3
*Components:* S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Medium
*Area:* 20-ft.-radius spread
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Reflex partial
*Spell Resistance:* Yes partial

A furball spell is an explosion of hair that detonates with a low pur and deals 1d4 points of inpact damage per caster level (maximum 10d4) to every creature within the area. Targets making a reflex say take no damage and making a spell resistance check only takes half damage .  All targets in the area of effect are also nauseated for 1d4 rounds.  There is no save for this effect, but thoes that make thier spell resistance are not nauseated.

You point your finger and determine the range (distance and height) at which the furball is to burst. A grey, cotton-ball-sized lump streaks from the pointing digit and, unless it impacts upon a material body or solid barrier prior to attaining the prescribed range, blossoms into the furball at that point. (An early impact results in an early detonation.) If you attempt to send the lump through a narrow passage, such as through an arrow slit, you must hit the opening with a ranged touch attack, or else the lump strikes the barrier and detonates prematurely.

The damp furball puts out all nonmagical fires and any objects in the area are covered with yechy fur.  Handling such an object before taking a full round to clean it induces nausea for 1 round.  If the damage caused to an interposing barrier shatters or breaks through it, the furball may continue beyond the barrier if the area permits; otherwise it stops at the barrier just as any other spell effect does.

Material Component: A bit of Fur

*Mighty Strength*
Transmutation
*Level:* Initiate of Hruggek 5
*Components:* S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 full round
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 minute/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

As bulls strength, except as above and it grants a +10 enhancement bonus to Strength. 


*Shadowmaster*
Transmutation
*Level:* Initiate of Hruggek 9
*Components:* V, DF, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

You gain great powers of shadow, as long as you are within a shadowy area.  While energized with the awesome power of this spell, you may choose a spell from the list below once per round and use it like a spell-like ability.  Using such a spell in this way is a standard action.

The spells granted to the Shadowmaster are: Blacklight, Darkbolt, Net of Shadows, Dark way, Shadow mask, Wall of Gloom, Shadow Binding, Shadow Well, Shadow Hand, Shadowfade, Shadowy Grappler, and Utterdark.

Material Component:A black opal worth at least 1,000 gp

----------


## Bhu

I got everyone's stuff up on the front page list.  As soon as I finish teh Hexer I'm gonna try for spells or feats or something.

----------


## Icedaemon

> *Hobgoblin wristbow:*
> 
> *One-handed Exotic weapon (Hobgoblin)*
> *Range:* 30ft
> *Damage:* 1d4
> *Type:* Piercing
> *Critical:* x2
> *Ammo:* Small specialized arrows, may be replaced with large crossbow bolts in emergencies at a -2 to attack bonus.
> 
> The Hobgoblin Wristbow is eventually a tiny bow (usually no larger then the average hobgoblin head,) attached on its side to the users wrist via an attached cuff. Because the bow is firmly attached to the wrist, the user need only use one hand to fire it, leaving the hand the bow is attached to free to grasp other things such as a dagger, bag, or small sword.


How does one actually fire it one-handed, when it is on one's wrist? For that matter, how does one keep the cord taut, if it is a bow attached to a bracer not a crossbow? Assuming that it is a wrist-mounted crossbow, that still leads to questioning how the trigger mechanism works.




> The wristbow is commonly used as an emergency ranged weapon due to it's low range, poor damage, and ultimate clumsiness. Some however have mastered the ability of duel wielding the bow, holding a bow on each wrist and having a special X-shaped quiver strapped to their back for quick and easy ammo grabbing.


Given how the bolts are no longer than a forearm, why X-shaped when two short quivers behind one's shoulders would be sufficient?




> Rookie users of the wristbow commonly forget to dip their fist as low as possible, and often wind up scratching, or even outright piercing the back of their hand with their own arrows. Scars in this area are a common sight among wristbow users because of this.

----------


## Cieyrin

> Initiate of Hruggek 
> ...
> 
> *Mighty Strength*
> Transmutation
> *Level:* Initiate of Hruggek 5
> *Components:* S, DF
> *Casting Time:* 1 full round
> *Range:* Personal
> ...


Interesting. I do have some thoughts on the last 2 custom spells.

Mighty Strength feels a bit weak, as compared to Divine Power, which does it better at one level lower. Yeah, Mighty Strength gets you +2 more Strength but Divine Power gets you full BAB. It's also not on the same level as Owl's Wisdom or Divine Agility, so I think it needs to be pumped up to +10 to be a useful alternative to, say, Righteous Might, which is also 5th level.

Shadowmaster having an XP cost rubs me the wrong way in comparison to Undermaster, which seems to be the inspiration for it. It lasts longer than Undermaster will, certainly, but I don't think it deserves an XP cost just for that. Changing it to a flavorful costly material component (500 gp onyx?) would make it more accessible without overly curbing back your ability to progress.

----------


## LOTRfan

Unosarta made Pantheon Domains a while back, and included the Goblin, Bugbear, and Orc pantheons.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

> How does one actually fire it one-handed, when it is on one's wrist? For that matter, how does one keep the cord taut, if it is a bow attached to a bracer not a crossbow? Assuming that it is a wrist-mounted crossbow, that still leads to questioning how the trigger mechanism works.


The bow is mounted on the wrist for stability, so say it is on your right wrist, you can hold a dagger in your right hand, and still be able to fire the bow. To fire the bow you just grab an arrow from your quiver, and fire it like you would any normal bow. You simply don't need to be holding onto the bow with your right hand since it is already securely fashioned to your wrist.






> Given how the bolts are no longer than a forearm, why X-shaped when two short quivers behind one's shoulders would be sufficient?


A quiver overtop of another quiver would be awkward I think. I made the X-shaped quiver just so they are both flat against the users back, rather then one being worn like a regular quiver, and the other being worn behind that, flopping around like a see-saw because it's being pressed against the first one.

----------


## Gamer Girl

> Unosarta made Pantheon Domains a while back, and included the Goblin, Bugbear, and Orc pantheons.


Oh...they are a bit generic though.  I like flavor.  I just don't like domains or such that give you the same old spells.  I like flavor spells tailored to each deity.

----------


## Bhu

Minor update to Hexer.  Does anyone want curse variants not available to the original PrC?

----------


## Icedaemon

> The bow is mounted on the wrist for stability, so say it is on your right wrist, you can hold a dagger in your right hand, and still be able to fire the bow. To fire the bow you just grab an arrow from your quiver, and fire it like you would any normal bow. You simply don't need to be holding onto the bow with your right hand since it is already securely fashioned to your wrist.


So, a wristbow requires the other hand to be free? Now I understand. I still question how comfortable firing it would be in the best case scenario, but eh.




> A quiver overtop of another quiver would be awkward I think. I made the X-shaped quiver just so they are both flat against the users back, rather then one being worn like a regular quiver, and the other being worn behind that, flopping around like a see-saw because it's being pressed against the first one.


That's the opposite of what I said. If the quiver were X-shaped and contain bolts long enough that they cross one another, then this quiver would have to be one-on-top of the other, probably in an awkward position. Otherwise, arrows will get snagged on one another.

What I stated was that since this wristbow would likely not have long arrows, why not have someone who dual wields one have two quivers side-by-side behind opposite shoulders? Presumably, the arrows would be short enough.

Given how wielding a weapon in the same hand as a buckler provides a penalty to hit, so should the wristbow.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

> So, a wristbow requires the other hand to be free? Now I understand. I still question how comfortable firing it would be in the best case scenario, but eh.


Probably not very comfortable no. but neither are some other weapons in the D&D universe. spiked chain for example.




> That's the opposite of what I said. If the quiver were X-shaped and contain bolts long enough that they cross one another, then this quiver would have to be one-on-top of the other, probably in an awkward position. Otherwise, arrows will get snagged on one another.
> 
> What I stated was that since this wristbow would likely not have long arrows, why not have someone who dual wields one have two quivers side-by-side behind opposite shoulders? Presumably, the arrows would be short enough.
> 
> Given how wielding a weapon in the same hand as a buckler provides a penalty to hit, so should the wristbow.


ohh ok i'm sorry, i must have misread. Personally i imagine that having a quiver on a diagonal slope would be easier to draw from. And the way i pictured it at least, the arrows from the right shoulder do not actually meet the arrows from the left shoulder, but are separated by a thin layer of fabric.  i guess i should have written that down somewhere.

The penalty makes since, Ill look it up and add it in.

----------


## Icedaemon

Hmm... Does anyone know where I can find stats for the Kusarigama and meteor hammer? Those weapons would fit the Walufarian hobgoblins well, methinks. There are some on the D&D wiki, but those seem a bit wonky.




> Probably not very comfortable no. but neither are some other weapons in the D&D universe. spiked chain for example.


The spiked chain is a pretty stupid weapon anyway, more based on cartoons than real weaponry (my theory being that it was some deeply misunderstood version of the meteor hammer). Thus, for example the walufarian hobgoblins I had posted could be proficient with nearly any other type of flailing weapon due to slight instinctive understanding and cultural focus, but not the spiked chain.




> The way i pictured it at least, the arrows from the right shoulder do not actually meet the arrows from the left shoulder, but are separated by a thin layer of fabric.  i guess i should have written that down somewhere.


In that case, would it not be a V-shaped quiver?

----------


## Mayhem

> Hmm... Does anyone know where I can find stats for the Kusarigama and meteor hammer? Those weapons would fit the Walufarian hobgoblins well, methinks. There are some on the D&D wiki, but those seem a bit wonky.


Page 145 in the Dungeon masters guide. Medium kusari-gama does 1d6 damage, is lighter & cheaper by 2/3rds, but otherwise the same as a spiked chain.
Is the meteor hammer a ball on a chain? If so, I'd just add the spiked chain reach thing and price to the warhammer stats.

----------


## Icedaemon

Thanks.

Hmm... The stats in the DMG do not actually reflect the fact that the kama-part is always held in hand for the close combat and the ball-on-chain is the reach-portion.
How about these:

I buffed the weapons very slightly, to balance the 'damage self' portion.

{table=head]*Kusari-gama*|small|medium|critical|damage type|special
Blade|1d4|1d6|×2|slashing| Light weapon
Ball|1d4|1d8|×2|bludgeoning| reach, trip[/table]
15 gp

When using a Kusari-gama, one gets a +2 bonus on opposed attack rolls made to disarm an opponent (including the roll to avoid being disarmed if such an attempt fails).

A proficient user can use the Weapon Finesse feat to apply one's Dexterity modifier instead of one's Strength modifier to attack rolls with a the ball-and-chain portion, even though it isnt a light weapon.

Rolling a natural 1 when attacking with the ball-and-chain portion leads to the user damaging oneself.

Goblinoids treat a kusari-gama as a monk weapon. Hobgoblin monks are proficient with it. 

-----

{table=head]*Meteor hammer*|small|medium|critical|damage type|special
Ball|1d8|1d10|×2|bludgeoning| reach, see text[/table]
25 gp

A Meteor hammer has reach, so one can strike opponents 10 feet away with it. In addition, unlike most other weapons with reach, it can be used against an adjacent foe.

One can make trip attacks with the chain. If One is tripped during one's own trip attempt, one can drop the meteor hammer to avoid being tripped.

When using a meteor hammer, one gets a +2 bonus on opposed attack rolls made to disarm an opponent (including the roll to avoid being disarmed if such an attempt fails).

A proficient user can use the Weapon Finesse feat to apply one's Dexterity modifier instead of one's Strength modifier to attack rolls with a meteor hammer sized for one, even though it isnt a light weapon. 

Goblinoids treat meteor hammers as monk weapons. Goblinoid monks are proficient with them.

A natural 1 on the attack roll leads to the user damaging oneself.

Note: Maybe I should lower the damage when used in close range, and make it act as essentially a dire flail?

-----

Snagger's meteor hammer (Interested in seeing a better name)

{table=head]*Meteor hammer*|small|medium|critical|damage type|special
Hard Ball|1d8|1d10|×2|bludgeoning| reach, see text
Soft Ball|1d8|1d10|×2|Subdual| reach, see text[/table]
A special version of the meteor hammer, the snagger's hammer has both a hardened head similar to those of normal meteor hammers and a padded head. While equal in weight, the padded head is special in that it deals nonlethal damage, allowing the wielder to choose if the target is to be subdued or slain. It is otherwise identical to the meteor hammer described above. The snagger's meteor hammer shares proficiency with the standard meteor hammer - knowing how to use the latter is enough to be proficient with the former.

-----

Rope dart:
Slashing or piercing weapon with low damage but reach 15, otherwise similar to the spiked chain, perhaps?

I will probably remove shuriken, siangham crossbow and maybe the javelin from the monk weapons' list for goblinoid-designed martial arts to keep things more even though.

Alternatively: Goblinoid monks who learn a variant fighting style tend to choose Cobra Strike or Sleeping Tiger combat styles. However, only Bhukas have ever learned Passive Way or Hand and Foot - no goblin or hobgoblin has ever mastered either to a sufficient level to teach others and thus, non-bhuka goblinoids cannot learn either unless presented with extraordinary circumstances.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

> In that case, would it not be a V-shaped quiver?


Very good point. i will make that edit now.

----------


## Bhu

One last shot at asking if there are any curse variants you'd like to see hte new Hexer have before I finish it.

----------


## Eikonos

> Oh...they are a bit generic though. I like flavor. I just don't like domains or such that give you the same old spells. I like flavor spells tailored to each deity.


Cool  :Small Smile: 

Maybe you could try making Initiate feats for the rest of the goblin pantheon - Maglubiyet, Bargrivyek, Nomog-Geaya, Khurgorbaeyag, and specific bugbear deities as well - Grankhul and Skiggaret ??

----------


## Gamer Girl

Initiate of Bargrivyek 
*Prerequisites:*Goblin,  Ability to cast 3rd level divine spells, patron deity Bargrivyek
*Benefit:* Once a day as a swift action, pacify hostile or angry creatures by touch with an effect similar to a calm emotions spell.  There is no save vs this effect and spell resistance does not apply.  Against a magical effect this is treated as a special dispel magic effect.This ability can be used a number of times a day equal to his Charisma bonus(minimum 1 )
In addition, you may add the following spells to your spell list.
*1:* Territory Runes
*2:* Status
*3:* Create Lesser Territory 
*4:* Territory Marker
*5:* Guardian Status
*6:* Create Greater Territory 
*7:* Control Weather
*8:* Sympathy
*9:* End of Hostility



*Territory Runes*
Illusion(Figment)
*Level:* Initiate of Bargrivyek 1
*Components:* V, S, DF, M
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes
*Range:* Touch
*Effect:* Invisible rune, up to 10 sq. foot
*Duration:* Permanent (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will disbelief (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* No

     This spell enables the caster to form up to seven invisible marks, runes or characters on any object, to mark a territory . The mark(s) remain invisible until conditions you specify at the time of casting are met, it that time they can be seen as faint, blue-white radiance. For example you could specify that the runes are solely visible under the light of a moon, when viewed by an elf, at sunrise, when you are present, and so on, using visual cues.   In addition, a detect magic, see invisibility, illuminate, true sight or similar magic will reveal a territory runes, and they are subject to an erase spell.

     Territory  runes cannot transcribe magical runes and is completely suppressed by any type of magical darkness. It is not bright enough to read spells or normal writing, but large inscriptions and clear, simple, or familiar markings can be discerned.

     Material components: a special mixture of pigments including mithril filings or powder worth 100 gp.


*Create Lesser Territory* 
Conjuration(Creation)
*Level:* Initiate of Bargrivyek 3
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes
*Range:* Personal
*Effect:*150 ft radius
*Duration:* Permanent
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

     With this spell, the caster generates a squadron of tiny invisible servants who create a territory  for the caster. The caster indicates the desired area for the campsite of up to 150ft radius and the number of persons the territory is to accommodate up to three persons per level of the caster.

     The servants clear the area of debris, set up tents and bedrolls, start a campfire, fetch water, and prepare a bland meal, all as directed by the caster.. The territory  is so skillfully prepared that it blends with the surrounding terrain, reducing the chance that the camp would be noticed by +10 to Hide checks.  The servants make camp with the gear and equipment provided for them; otherwise, the servants will improvise with materials available in the immediate area within 150ft of the designated campsite. The servants will construct crude but comfortable beds of weeds and grass and temporary shelters of leaves and branches. 

     In addition the whole area of the Lesser Territory is under the effects of a calm emotion spell




*Territory  Marker*
Transmutation
*Level:* Initiate of Bargrivyek 4
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes
*Range:* Close
*Effect:* one territory marker
*Duration:* 
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
     This spell allows the caster to telekiniticly grab unattended objects of medium size or smaller and move them into pile to form a territory  marker.  The caster can change the shapes of the objects to a limited effect and can fuse the objects together, with effects similar to the spells wood shape and mending.  When created, the marker can also have a message of up to 25 words inscribed onto it.
     The territory  Marker also bears a glyph of warding(blast glyph only).  This glyph has a special additional trigger that goes off if the marker takes magical damage.  When the glyph is activated the territory  marker is completely destroyed.


*Guardian Status*
Divination
*Level:* Initiate of Bargrivyek 5
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* One willing creature
*Duration:* 1 day/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes(harmless)
     This spell monitors the location and condition of a creature the caster wishes to guard.  The caster is aware of the creatures precise location and status:unharmed, wounded, disabled, staggered, unconscious, dying, dead and so on.  This spell effect works at any distance, even across planes.  The creatures location is always ''well known'' to the caster for such things a teleport spells, and scrying by the caster automatically succeeds, unless other magic blocks the scrying.


*Create Greater Territory* 
Conjuration(Creation)/Transmutation
*Level:* Initiate of Bargrivyek 6
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes
*Range:* Personal
*Effect:*300 ft radius
*Duration:* Permanent
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

     With this spell, the caster generates a squadron of tiny invisible servants who create a territory  for the caster, as per the spell Create Lesser Territory.

In addition, the caster can polymorph(as per polymorph any object) up to one medium sized object per caster level, but only to create and chance the form of an object.  For example a caster can shape a boulder into a column, but you could not turn a boulder into a bull.

The Greater Territory protects the area of effect and all creatures and objects within it from the following natural disasters:

*Earthquakes: vibrations do not affect the warded area and fissures will not open beneath the warded area.

*Floods: the warded area remains dry, even if submerged.

*Windstorms: the warded area suffers no damage from strong winds and objects cannot be blow into the warded area.

*Lava and ash eruptions: lava and ash flow around the warded area.

*Avalanches: stones and snow will not fall on the warded area.

Greater Territory cannot be used to protect an area for natural disasters already in progress, nor does it have any effect on magical effects.



*End of Hostility*
Conjuration/Evocation
*Level:* Initiate of Bargrivyek 9
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* 100 feet
*Area:* 100 ft radius emanation, centered on you
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
     This spell creates an area of divine power within an area around the caster.  All intelligent creatures in the area are made aware that any hostile action will have dire consequences.  All weapons in the area of effect are charged with energy and animated.  Attended weapons will stay where they are, but unattended ones will randomly move about the area.  Any creature that makes an attack in the area is targeted by at least one weapon that will unerringly move towards the creature and touch it.  The weapon does not do it's normal damage, nor any of it's special attacks, but the touched creature does take 20d6 damage.  The caster can set this to be lethal or non-lethal damage during the spellcasting.

----------


## Bhu

Anyone elses thoughts on caster levels for the Hexer?

----------


## Gamer Girl

Initiate of Grankhul  
*Prerequisites:*Bugbear,  Ability to cast 3rd level divine spells, patron deity Grankhul
*Benefit:*As a immediate action, after you are missed by a melee attack, you can teleport up to 20 feet to a space that is within some sort of shadow that you can see. This ability can be used a number of times a day equal to his Charisma bonus(minimum 1 )
In addition, you may add the following spells to your spell list.
*1:* Embrace the Wild
*2:* Wild Rage
*3:* Aspect of the Bear
*4:* Dark Hunter
*5:* Dark Blessing of Grankhul
*6:* Insight of Grankhul
*7:* Shadow Eruption
*8:* Shadow Form
*9:* Shadowy Ancestors



*Wild Rage*
Transmutation
*Level:* Initiate of Grankhul  2
*Components:* S
*Casting Time:* 1 swift action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
You gain +10 competence bonus to Bluff and Intimidate checks when made out doors, or underground, in a non-urban environment.


*Aspect of the Bear*
Transmutation
*Level:* Initiate of Grankhul 3
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level(D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes


When you cast this spell, you take on an aspect of a bear, including some of its physical characteristics. You become more rugged, your ears become elongated, and you sprout sharp fangs and fur.

You gain a +6 enhancement bonus to Strength and Dexterity, the scent ability, a +4 enhancement bonus on Swim checks, a +2 enhancement bonus on grapple attacks, and gains the Improved Grapple extraordinary ability. 

*Dark Hunter*
Transmutation
*Level:* Initiate of Grankhul 4
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* One creature
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes(harmless)

This spell creates a mark of two dark eyes mark on the target subjects forehead, granting the ability to track a specific creature with the keen senses of a bear. You select the creature the subject is hunting at the time the spell is cast and you must have an object bearing the scent of the creature you wish to track.

The subject can track and detect the presence of the chosen creature as though they possessed the scent ability, and gains a +10 feet enhancement bonus to their base land speed while following the scent trail. Further, they gain a +2 enhancement bonus to their Wisdom and a +4 competence bonus to their Listen, Spot, Swim and Survival checks for the duration of the spell.

The subject can only detect the scent of the creature chosen by the spell, they do not gain the ability to track or detect other creatures by smell. If the subject finds and defeats the creature they are hunting, whether that defeat is the result of slaying the creature or rendering it harmless, the spell ends immediately. The subject cannot knowingly take any action other than pursuing their prey without breaking the spell, but may otherwise act as they please.


*Dark Blessing of Grankhul*
Transmutation
*Level:* Initiate of Grankhul 5
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Medium
*Target:* One humanoid creature
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level(D)
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

You invoke the divine power of Grankhul to drive the target into a mad, bestial frenzy. If the target fails its save, it is dazed for 1 round, dropping held items as its nails and teeth elongate and sharpen. The target polymophs into a beastal bugbear-like form(with two black eyes burned in to the chest fur) and gains a bite attack and two claw attacks that deal damage appropriate for the creature's size, and for the remainder of the spell's duration the target behaves as if under simultaneous rage and confusion spells, attacking with its natural weapons in preference to other actions. During the final round of the spell's duration, the target is again dazed as it returns to its normal state.

*Insight of Grankhul*
Enchantment/charm[Mind-effecting]
*Level:* Initiate of Grankhul 6
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 minute/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes


You grant yourself a glimpse of the divine insight of Grankhul himself and begin making unexpected revelations and connections when contemplating a problem. You gain a +8 inherent bonus to Intelligence, but suffer a 4 penalty to Wisdom and Charisma due to your tendency towards distraction and introspection.

You are easily confused and prone to irrational behavior as long as the divine insight is upon you. The initial burst of insight that occurs when this spell is cast is overwhelming, leaving you stunned for 1d8 rounds and unable to do anything beyond contemplating the sudden sublimity of your understanding.

You remain easily distracted even after you have recovered from the initial burst of understanding, and if you are forced into a stressful situation (such as combat) you are treated as if under the effects of a confusion spell.





*Shadow Eruption*
Evocation
*Level:* Initiate of Grankhul 7
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Long
*Area:* 30-ft. emanation
*Duration:*Instantanious
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude half/Fortitude partial(object)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This spell opens a small gate to the Abyss, expelling pure disruptive shadowy divine energy from the realm of Palpitatia in a fountain of dark light, damaging anyone in its area of effect. The eruptions energy deals 2d6 points of energy damage per caster level (maximum 40d6) to everything a 30-foot radius, after which it collapses and the gate vanishes. This spell also effects unattended objects.

All who worship Grankhul are unaffected by this spell.


*Shadow Form*
Evocation
*Level:* Initiate of Grankhul 8
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:*1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No


You fuse your body and soul with shadow energy, transforming yourself into a creature of dark energy.  Your physical form becomes pale and shadowy, as though you were composed of slowly shifting shadows. You gain a +6 enhancement bonus to Dexterity and the ability to fly with a base speed of 100 feet and perfect maneuverability.  You gain 60 ft. darkvision, immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis and stunning attacks, as well as immunity to critical hits and flanking. Your shadow form is resistant to damage from normal weapons, giving you a damage reduction of 5/- and a +4 natural armor bonus to armor class. As long as you are fused with shadow energy you no longer need to eat, sleep or breathe and you are treated as an outsider for the purposes of spell effects and supernatural abilities.

You gain additional abilities based upon the type of element you fuse with.


*Shadowy Ancestors*
Necromancy/Conjuration(Calling)
*Level:* Initiate of Grankhul 9
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level(D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This spell summons several of your honored ancestors from Grankhuls realm to aid you.
This spell functions much like mirror image in effect, as it makes several forms around the caster.  However, unlike the lesser spell, the forms are the ancestors of the casting cleric.  Any ancestor of the caster may come, though worshipers of Grankhul are the most likely to show up.

Upon completion of the spell, the caster calls 1d4+1/5 levels of the caster ancestors images of their ancestors. These images look much like tha caster and each image, plus the caster, randomly shifts in appearance from the appearance of the caster to the appearance of another image several times a round at random.  Otherwise the images duplicate the casters every move.

Each image has half the HP of the caster and the same BAB and saving throws, but otherwise has the statistics of an Abyssal Ravager(MMII 57).  Each ancestor has duplicates of all the casters equipment, including any magic items up to 20,000 gold pieces of value.  The ancestors can't cast spells themselves, but may be used to project spell effects.  The ancestor has all the knowledge it possessed in life and can speak any language it knew in life.

----------


## Bhu

OK I filled out the rest of the Hexers abilities.  If no one has thoughts on the caster levels or variant hexes, I'll just finish up and move on.

----------


## Bhu

Okay I'm going with 6 caster levels.  Any objections?

----------


## Bhu

well neither forum seems much interested in the Hexer so lets try some items.  

*Juggernaut Plate Pieces and Abilities* 



```
Piece             Body Slot Price 
Juggernaut Helm   Head
Juggernaut Mask   Face
Juggernaut Armor  Body
Juggernaut Fists  Hands
Juggernaut Boots  Feet
```



*Juggernaut Plate Collection Benefits* 



```
Pieces Worn             Collection Benefits 
2 pieces worn   You may ignore Armor Check Penalties from wearing Heavy Armor.
5 pieces worn   Cast Stoneskin 2/day
```

Juggernaut Helm
*Price (Item Level)*: 26,000 GP
*Body Slot*: Head
*Caster Level*: 7th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC: 19) Abjuration
*Activation*: -
*Weight*: 1/2 lb.

The Juggernaut helm is a steel helm lined in spikes.  The wearer gets a +2 Resistance Bonus on Willpower Saves unless he is an Orog, in which case he gets a +6 Bonus.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Wondrous Item, Greater Resistance (see Spell Compendium)
_Cost to Create:_ 13,000 GP GP, 13 days, 1040 XP


Juggernaut Mask
*Price (Item Level)*: 26,000 GP
*Body Slot*: Face
*Caster Level*: 7th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC: 19) Necromacy
*Activation*: Swift (Mental)
*Weight*: 1/2 lb.

The Juggernaut Mask is a steel mask that locks onto the Juggernaut Helm.  It is carved in a distorted representation of an Orog's face.  Three times per day the wearer can activate it as a Free Action when making a Charge Attack to cast a Fear Spell.  If the wearer also has Light Sensitivity or Light Blindness they can act normally in daylight (including the Daylight spell).

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Wondrous Item, Fear
_Cost to Create:_ 13,000 GP GP, 13 days, 1040 XP


Juggernaut Armor
*Price (Item Level)*: 20,000 GP
*Body Slot*: Body
*Caster Level*: 3rd
*Aura*: Faint; (DC: 17) Abjuration
*Activation*: Swift (Mental)
*Weight*: 50 lbs.

Juggernaut Armor is +2 Full Plate Armor, complete with +2 Armor Spikes.  In addition to granting proficiency with the spikes, 3 times per day as a Swift Action the user can activate the armor to cast Protection from Arrows on himself.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, 
_Cost to Create:_ 10,000 GP, 10 days, 800 XP


Juggernaut Fists
*Price (Item Level)*: 9,500
*Body Slot*: Hands
*Caster Level*: 3rd
*Aura*: Faint; (DC: 17) Evocation
*Activation*: Swift (Mental)
*Weight*: 2 lbs.

Juggernaut Fists are large +2 spiked steel gauntlets.  3 times per day you may activate them as a Swift Action when making a Sunder Attack you may ignore Hardness and take no penalty for using a Light Weapon.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Shatter
_Cost to Create:_ 4750 GP, 10 days, 380 XP


Juggernaut Boots
*Price (Item Level)*: 10,000 GP
*Body Slot*: Feat
*Caster Level*: 1st
*Aura*: Faint; (DC: 16) Transmutation
*Activation*: -
*Weight*: 2 lbs.

Juggernaut Boots are Leather boots reinforced with spiked steel plates.  When worn the wearer gets a +4 Bonus against Trip Checks, and a +4 Bonus to make Bull Rush or Overrun Checks.  If the wearer is an Orog his movement does not provoke Attacks of Opportunity.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Wondrous Item, Lightfoot, Rhino's Rush (See Spell Compendium)
_Cost to Create:_ 5,000 GP, 5 days, 400 XP




Lore
Characters who have Knowledge (History) or the Bardic Knowledge ability can research Juggernaut Plate.  When a character succeeds on a CHeck the following Lore is revealed, including that from lower DC's:

*DC 15* King Hrothgar (affectionately known to the other Orogs as 'Old Man Buttkicker') commissioned the first suit of Juggernaut Plate by telling his favorite mystic blacksmith "Give me something I can beat people with.  And rip up their skin.  And run them over with."  Something like that anyway, as Hrothgar was drunk off his butt at the time.  The result was this suit of Plate Mail.
*DC 20* Hrothgar used the armor to great effect in battle and led his people to many wars.  He found that the longer he wore it, the easier it got to move around in, and soon he didn't notice he was wearing it at all.  
*DC 25* Hrothgar's armor was in fact so well made, that at the height of his empire he asked for it to be reproduced as rewards for his most loyal and successful followers many of whom claimed it made them temporarily invulnerable.
*DC 30* A check of 30 or higher reveals the location of another piece of the set.

----------


## Cieyrin

> well neither forum seems much interested in the Hexer so lets try some items.  
> 
> *Juggernaut Plate Pieces and Abilities*


Ooo, Magic item set! I like the concept of them and would love to see more of 'em about.

----------


## Bhu

> Ooo, Magic item set! I like the concept of them and would love to see more of 'em about.


I wnated to do at least one set for each race/subrace.  This ones for the Orogs

----------


## Bhu

I edited in ideas for the basic abilities.  If you guys like I'll get the crunch up.

----------


## Cieyrin

> I edited in ideas for the basic abilities.  If you guys like I'll get the crunch up.


Seems like an alright mix of abilities to me.

----------


## Bhu

Added the collection benefit powers

----------


## Eikonos

Gaaaahhhh.....item sets.....aaaahhhhhh !!

_[Divides his lobes, so that he can focus both on reading Bhu's works and playing Titan Quest]_

 :Small Big Grin: 

Gamer Girl - a big hug from me for those wonderful feats, they'll definitely see use very soon in my Underdark campaign (players just got their 10-11th levels, and are brimming with fresh energy !!)  :Small Smile:

----------


## Cieyrin

With the collection bonus, I'd make the Juggernaut  Armor Adamantine Heavy Plate (RoS), to truly make it 'juggernaut'-esque.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Gamer Girl

Initiate of Maglubiyet  
*Prerequisites:*Goblin or Hobgoblin,  Ability to cast 3rd level divine spells, patron deity Maglubiyet
*Benefit:*As a swift action, you can issue a divine command to your tribe. The divine command affects any number of subjects, all within 40 feet of you. Affected subjects gain a +2 profane bonus on attack rolls, AC, and skill checks for 3 rounds. This is a language-dependent mind-affecting effect.  This ability can be used a number of times a day equal to his Charisma bonus(minimum 1 )
In addition, you may add the following spells to your spell list.
*1:* Mark of the Outcast
*2:* Battle Insight of Maglubiyet
*3:* Blood Axe of Maglubiyet
*4:* Speak with Ancestors 
*5:* Battlefield Miasma of Maglubiyet
*6:* War Rally of Maglubiyet
*7:* Wall of Weapons
*8:* Sympathy
*9:* War Axe of Maglubiyet

Mark of the Outcast(SC)
Sympathy(PH)

*Battle Insight of Maglubiyet*
Enchantment/Charm
*Level:* Initiate of Maglubiyet  2
*Components:* V,S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* 1 minute/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:*Yes (harmless)

This spell grants a single goblin or hobgoblin insight into an advanced combat technique. You grant your target a single feat included on the fighter classs list of bonus feats. The target must meet all prerequisites for this feat, including minimum ability scores, base attack bonus or other feats. The caster of this spell chooses the feat he wishes to grant when he casts this spell. If the recipient selects a feat for which he does not meet the necessary requirements, he does not gain a feat and the spell is lost.

*Blood Axe of Maglubiyet*
Evocation
*Level:* Initiate of Maglubiyet  3
*Components:* V,S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Effect:* Magic axe of blood
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

This spell forms a axe of blood full of  unholy evil power. The Blood Axe of Maglubiyet is a +3 returning throwing axe that can only be wielded by the casting cleric. Damage from the unholy axe bypasses the damage reduction of all good-aligned outsiders. For all others the axe is considered magic and evil. A successful hit from the axe deals 3d6 points of physical damage and 1d8 points of unholy damage and 1d8 points of acid damage. While wielding the axe you gain resistance to fire and acid 15 and are surrounded with a magic circle against good.



*Speak with Ancestors*
Necromancy (Language-Dependent)
*Level:* Initiate of Maglubiyet  4
*Components:* V,S, DF
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes
*Range:* Special
*Target:* Special
*Duration:* 1 minute/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates(see text)
*Spell Resistance:* No

Speak with Ancestors is a variation of speak with dead and operates under the same restrictions as that spell, with the following exceptions.

First, tales of lost sailors does not require that the caster possess the corpse of the person to whom he directs his questions. All that is necessary is that the caster be located within 15 miles of the death site and that he know the name of an goblin or hobgoblin that has died. The exact details of the death do not matter, so long as the corpse was lost somewhere within the area. 

Second,Speak with Ancestors always provides complete answers rather than partial ones, despite the current condition of the corpse with whom the caster is communicating. In fact, the spell functions even if the targets corpse has long since disintegrated or been otherwise destroyed by the effects of water.

*Battlefield Miasma of Maglubiyet*
Enchantment/Charm((Fear, Mind-Affecting)
*Level:* Initiate of Maglubiyet  5
*Components:* V,S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* 60ft
*Area:* Cone
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This spell creates a cone of terror causes living creatures to become panicked and actually reduces their battle prowess. They suffer a 2 morale penalty on saving throws and a 4 penalty to attack and damage rolls, and they flee from the caster. A panicked creature has a 50% chance to drop what it is holding, chooses its path randomly (as long as it is getting away from immediate danger) and flees any other dangers that confront it. If cornered, a panicked creature cowers.


*War Rally of Maglubiyet*
Evocation
*Level:* Initiate of Maglubiyet  6
*Components:* V,S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 swift action
*Range:* 60ft
*Target:* Caster and all allies within a 60 ft. radius burst centred on him
*Duration:* See text
*Saving Throw:* Will negates(harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes(harmless)

You and all goblin or hobgoblin allies within 60 feet are affected by the following spells, as if cast by you: bless, cure moderate wounds, divine favor, remove fear, remove blindness/deafness, and remove paralysis. The bless and divine favor last for one minute, the other spells are instantaneous.

*Wall of Weapons*
Transmutation
*Level:* Initiate of Maglubiyet  7
*Components:* V,S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Medium
*Effect:* Vertical wall of blades 20 ft. long/level, or a ringed wall of blades with a radius of up to 5 ft./2 levels; this form 20 ft. high
*Duration:* 1 minute/level(D)
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No


This spell animates a large group of weapons in to a flying wall.  This spell must be cast on at least 25 weapons and will always animate axes first, then other edged weapons, first.  Magic items can be effected though this spell effect suppresses any magic on that weapon for the duration of this spell.  The animated weapons which have a reach of 15 feet attack any creatures except the caster, creatures you touch or clerics of Maglubiyet. Each five-foot section of the wall attacks independently, so that a vertical wall 300 feet long attacks as 60 separate sections. The wall has an attack bonus equal to your caster level plus your Wisdom bonus, a Strength score of 27 (+8 bonus on attack and damage rolls), and a size modifier of 2 (Huge). If you evoke the wall so that it appears with creatures in range, each wall section makes one attack at a creature it can reach.

A hit from the wall deals 1d10+8 points of damage. When the wall is in place, each section attacks the closest creature, striking once per round during your turn. If two or more creatures are equally close, randomly determine which the wall attacks. The wall of weapons does not make attacks of opportunity, but a wall section gets additional attacks on anyone trying to push through it. Pushing through the wall requires a successful bull rush, and though the wall cannot be pushed back, an attacker who wins the opposed Strength check can move five feet through the wall (assuming he has that much movement remaining in his turn).

Each five-foot section of the wall is AC 20 (2 size, +12 natural) and has hit points equal to 60 + your Wisdom score. It takes damage as a normal creature, but most magical effects that do not cause damage do not affect it. Destroying a section of the wall produces a gap, but does not affect adjacent sections (which may become able to attack creatures passing through the gap if those creatures are within reach).

It is possible to make attacks through a wall of swords without attacking the wall itself, but the wall provides cover (+4 bonus to AC, +2 bonus on Reflex saves) against such attacks. A wall of weapons does not block line of effect for spells.

*War Axe of Maglubiyet*
Evocation
*Level:* Initiate of Maglubiyet  9
*Components:* V,S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Effect:* Magic axe of blood
*Duration:* 1 minute/level
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

This spell forms a magic out of blood. The War Axe of Maglubiyet is considered to be a magic greataxe of a +5 enchantment and is totally weightless. The axe deals 2d12 points of damage on a successful strike against an opponent plus two points of damage per level of the caster (maximum +40). If the opponent is an undead or an outsider, all of the damage is tripled.

The War Axe of Maglubiyet cannot be given to another creature, and fades from existence if the wielder is ever disarmed or knocked unconscious.

----------


## Bhu

Okay I got most of the crunch except cost and creation up.  Let me peek an see if there's anything I can find on costs/creation for sets since I haven't done them before and I'll finish this up and get the next one.

----------


## Bhu

Whilst I work up the costs and floof for the Juggernaut armor, which of the races would  you guys like to see an item set for next?

----------


## Cieyrin

> Whilst I work up the costs and floof for the Juggernaut armor, which of the races would  you guys like to see an item set for next?


Dekanter! Alternatively, Hobgoblins.

----------


## Bhu

*Miner's Array Pieces and Abilities* 



```
Piece             Body Slot Price 
Miner's Helm     Head
Miner's Mask     Face
Miner's Pick     - (Carried)
Miner's Toolbelt  Waist
```



*Miners Array Collection Benefits* 



```
Pieces Worn             Collection Benefits 
2 pieces worn   You no longer need air as long as you are wearing at least 2 pieces of the set (one piece must be mask).
4 pieces worn   You can cast Stoneskin upon yourself 3/day as an Immediate Action.
```

Miners Helm
*Price (Item Level)*: 60,360 GP
*Body Slot*: Head
*Caster Level*: 7th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC: 18) Divination
*Activation*: Swift (Mental)
*Weight*: 1/2 lb.

The Miner's Helm is a steel helmet with a golden disk prominently on the front.  It's wearer can cast Continual Flame at will. Three times per day he may cast Scrying, which is usually used to find missing miners in the event of cave-in's. 

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Continual Flame, Scrying
_Cost to Create:_ 15,180 GP, 60 days, 2,414 XP



Miners Mask
*Price (Item Level)*: 30,000 GP
*Body Slot*: Face
*Caster Level*: 5th
*Aura*: Faint; (DC: 18) Abjuration
*Activation*: - (Continuous)
*Weight*: 1/2 lb.

This form fitting steel face mask provides it's wearer with air as long as it is worn, allowing him to breathe in any circumstances whether underwater or underground and making him immune to attacks based on gas or smoke.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Gas Mask
_Cost to Create:_ 15,000 GP, 15 days, 1,200 XP


Gas Mask   
Abjuration
*Level:* Sor/ Wiz 3
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* Swift Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 Minute/Level

An invisible field of force covers your head providing you with oxygen and making you immune to tasks based on stench (Ghasts, Stinking Cloud), smoke, or gasses (including some breath weapon).  Focus is a miniature representation of a gas mask.



Miners Pick
*Price (Item Level)*: 73,446 GP
*Body Slot*: - (Carried)
*Caster Level*: 11th
*Aura*: Moderate; (DC: 20) Transmutation
*Activation*: Swift (Mental)
*Weight*: 6 lbs.

The wielder of this +1 Heavy Pick can cast Move Earth 3/day.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Move Earth
_Cost to Create:_ 36,723 GP, 74 days, 2.938 XP



Miners Toolbelt
*Price (Item Level)*: 3,200
*Body Slot*: Waist
*Caster Level*: 1st
*Aura*: Faint; (DC: 15) Universal
*Activation*: Swift (Mental)
*Weight*: 6 lbs.

This Toolbelt contains enchanted mining tools.  They provide a +4 Enchantment Bonus to Profession (Miner) Checks and Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) Checks when used.

_Prerequisites:_ Craft Magic Arms and Armor, 4 ranks in Profession (Miner) and Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering)
_Cost to Create:_ 1,600 GP, 2 days, 128 XP


Lore
Characters who have Knowledge (Architecture or Engineering, Dungeoneering, History) or the Bardic Knowledge ability can research Miner's Arrays.  When a character succeeds on a Check the following Lore is revealed, including that from lower DC's:

*DC 15* Long in the past a large mining consortium had a problem.  They wanted the mine too be profitable, so they skipped safety measures.  Cave-in's became inevitable, costing them large swathes of their Dekanter slaves when they died trapped underground.  So they had magic items designed that would allow for the survival of their slaves taskmasters (who would presumably use them to save their charges).  
*DC 20*  It worked fairly well for the mining companies for some time.  At least until escaped slaves brought word of the magic items back to the Goblin military.  Their use in underground warfare was obvious, and the slave rebellion was on.
*DC 25* The military eventually codified the first true sets of Miner Arrays, making small elite groups all but immune to cave-in's.
*DC 30* A check of 30 or higher reveals the location of another piece of the set.

----------


## Bhu

Juggernaut Plate has base prices.  Usually  the DMG is a lil off so lemme know if you think they're too spensive.

----------


## Bhu

I reduced the mask based on feedback elsewhere.  The armor is also quite expensive so unless I've over priced it bad, i may need to reduce it's power.

----------


## Bhu

Juggernaut Plate is revised and repriced.  Any thoughts?

----------


## Bhu

SHould I go back to the PrC's?

----------


## Icedaemon

I do not dislike the juggernaut plate.

As for Cieyrin's suggestion for hobgoblin armour sets:

*Hobgoblin Heavy Cavalry set*
This armour is heavier even than dwarven mountain plate, designed as it is to be solely used by the hardiest of the hobgoblin knights, mounted on massive creatures which make horses and similar creatures look puny. The smallest creature which hobgoblins have been seen using this equipment on would be the bloodstriker dinosaur - most other less-than-huge animals are not strong enough to bear one wearing this equipment. Note that this set it too heavy for flying creatures which are smaller than gargantuan.

If at least three items are used, of which one is the saddle, the concealment acts as per standard, with enemies receiving a 20% miss chance.If at least three items are used, of which one is the shield, anyone who can recognize the crest via a knowledge (noblity) check will instantly know if the person wearing the suit of armour is (one of) its rightful owner(s) or not, even if the wearer is helmeted or disguised.If at least four items are used, of which one is the barding, the fortification on the barding is treated as medium.If at least three components are used, of which one is the set of legwear, knights who do have the 'ride by attack' feat may elect to use the kick as a ride-by attack and still be able to end their move with a charge a different target. They still receive the penalties which fighting with multiple weapons bring, but obviously can use a shield.If at least three items are used, of which one is the lance AND the user is fighting directly on the behalf of the church of Nomog-Geaya and/or Maglubiyet, the weapon also has the 'bane' enchantment, directed towards whatever principal foe the church has at the moment. In the case of a civil war or crusade against a different goblinoid religion, goblinoid is not an acceptable focus for the bane effect, but if the enemy has a very prominent ally or backer (such as some form of outsider), those might be targeted instead.If at least three items are used, of which one is the suit of plate mail, the immunity to bleeding extends to the mount.

If the entire set is used by the rightful owner who must be a hobgoblin, the user also receives medium fortification, the armour bonus on the mount's barding increases by +1, both the rider and mount become immune to constitution damage and both have their critical threat range doubled on a charge or ride-by attack (this works with the lance's blessed nature).

*Monster-Rider Saddle.*
Bridging the gap between a normal saddle and an armoured howdah, this piece of equipment includes a large metal screen that rises from before the gulletmost of the way to the rider's torso and a similar arrangement at the back. These solid steel barrier combined with a slight magical enhancement grant the rider limited concealment, granting enemies a 10 % miss chance. The saddle also mitigates most ride penalties derived from the creature's unique aspects such as the bloodstriker's spiked skin and grant the rider a +4 to ride checks to stay in the saddle (as opposed to the normal military saddle's +2). In other respects, this can be seen as a normal military saddle.
Say, 3850 gp

The armour plates are often decorated with goblinoid holy symbols and grant the riders additional magical effects which vary depending on the knightly order and patron deity of the noble who originally commissioned this item.

*Sharpened Sabaton*
A bit of a misnomer as a pair of cuisses and poleyns are also included in this entry, this set of heavy legwear is again designed with knights in mind. Gaps between plates are small and there is chain mail underneath, granting the knight an additional +2 to armour class. Additionally, these allow knights to deliver a secondary kick attack via kicking foes with sabatons that have been sharpened and reinforced to the point that they deal damage as a 1d6 (x3) one-handed weapon. The sabatons are designed solely for mounted combat and as such cannot be used when dismounted. They also impose an additional movement speed penalty of 5 to the wearer when dismounted.
Cost: As per +2 armour. 4250 gp.

*Hobgoblin cavalry shield.*
A larger version of the normal rider's shield (races of stone), this shield comes with a +3 additional bonus to armour, of which +2 is a magical deflection bonus and +1 an extraordinary increase to the shield's basic statistics (this is added to the +2 from a basic rider's shield and marked separately as shields' effectiveness is often increased in homebrew settings). This shield also has the arrow catching special trait and is blazoned with the proper owner's signature crest.
Hmm... This'd be a +4 or +5 item? Perhaps should be lowered to a +3...

*Beast's Barding.*
This piece of barding is designed with the monsters' natural armour in mind and only covers the vulnerable portions that the natural armour and saddle do not grant sufficient protection to. It thus acts as a +1 breastplate of light fortification for that species of creature.
Cost: 1100+(+2) = 5100 Gp

*Spear of Supremacy.*
This exceptionally long +2 lance is blessed by a high priest of Nomog-Geaya and is treated as if it had an effect similar to the 'bless weapon' spell, though aligned evil or lawful (depending on the original owner's preference) instead of good in the hands of a hobgoblin. As the goblinoids most often see themselves as rightfully dedicated to their gods, the spells are still seen as 'bless weapon', rather than a corruption.
Cost: As +3 lance (standard: 18310 gp)

*Plate of The Unbloodied.*
This suit of Heavy Plate (Races of Stone) comes with an especially thick gorget and chain mail in the joints, as well as a minor magical enhancement. It acts as a +1 Heavy Plate of Light Fortification, which makes the wearer immune to Bleeding attacks and other forms of persistent bloodloss, as all wounds seal immediately. Note that this suit comes with an extra set of legwear which provides no separate enhancement, but is not as cumbersome as the Sharpened Sabatons and therefore tends to be equipped if the knight expects to be dismounted for extended periods of time.
Cost: As +2 Heavy Plate +1200 gp (7350 gp)

And done.

----------


## Cieyrin

Since your set of armor talks about it being heavier than mountain plate and lacks any central armor, I would indeed add a set of armor, probably Battle Plate.

Also, it should be noted that there is an evil version of bless weapon already, Corrupt Weapon, which is a blackguard spell.

Finally, the Monster Rider Saddle seems...a bit confusing with directional concealment, given D&D did away with most directional effects in the conversion from 3.0 to 3.5. Especially with the lack of facing, it seems like a rules mess waiting to happen. I'd reflavor and make the concealment omnidirectional and think up a new collection benefit where the Saddle is concerned.

----------


## Bhu

It does need some armor, and we'd need to work out a price.

----------


## Zale

Did someone say Goblin?

----------


## Bhu

That picture begs for a PrC...

Im in trouble in rl guys, so gimme a chance ot fix it and ill come back

----------


## Icedaemon

> Since your set of armor talks about it being heavier than mountain plate and lacks any central armor, I would indeed add a set of armor, probably Battle Plate.


I'll probably go with plain old full plate or possibly Heavy Plate. I am designing this primarily to fit Walufar, where battle plate represents Gothic Plate and other types of plate mail of that era, while plate mail indicates the earliest forms of full plate and heavy plate as something in between. The idea is that hobgoblins, while more advanced than most human civilisations, are not quite on par with dwarves when it comes to metalcrafting.




> Also, it should be noted that there is an evil version of bless weapon already, Corrupt Weapon, which is a blackguard spell.


Thank you. Does anyone happen to know if a lawful variant exists as well?




> Finally, the Monster Rider Saddle seems...a bit confusing with directional concealment, given D&D did away with most directional effects in the conversion from 3.0 to 3.5. Especially with the lack of facing, it seems like a rules mess waiting to happen. I'd reflavor and make the concealment omnidirectional and think up a new collection benefit where the Saddle is concerned.


Hmm... I might just have the basic amount of concealment be halved (10% miss chance) which would rise to proper concealment when the partial set bonus is active.

----------


## Gamer Girl

Initiate of Toprakla  
*Prerequisites:*Bugbear,  Ability to cast 3rd level divine spells, patron deity Toprakla
*Benefit:*As a swift action, you gain the abilities of the spell spider climbing and the special quality of tremorsense as long as you are underground in a natural cave or cavern for up to 1 minute per caster level.  This ability can be used a number of times a day equal to his Charisma bonus(minimum 1 )
In addition, you may add the following spells to your spell list.
*1:* Rolling Stones
*2:* Create Cave
*3:* Spiked Cave
*4:* Earth Skin
*5:* Hungry Cave
*6:* Safe Cave
*7:* Master Earth(SC)
*8:* Heart of Stone(SC)
*9:*Rockfall



*Rolling Stones*
Transmutation[Earth]
*Level:* Initiate of Toprakla 1
*Components:* V,S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Medium
*Effect:* up to three stones
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* Reflex negates
*Spell Resistance:* No

This spell animates up to three small sized stones to attack nearby foes.  Each stone can roll up to a maximum of 50 feet. The spell gives them a +1 profane bonus on attack and damage rolls. The caster makes a normal  attack for each stone. Each stone that hits deals 1d6+1 points of damage (including the spell's profane bonus).  Each creature of medium size or smaller that takes damage is effected by a bull rush with a strength of 16(+2) and a profane bonus of +2 + caster level. 

*Create Cave*
Transmutation[Earth]
*Level:* Initiate of Toprakla 2
*Components:* V,S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Medium
*Effect:* 10-ft.-by-10-ft. hole, 10 ft. deep/2 levels
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Reflex negates
*Spell Resistance:* No

This spell digs a 10-foot-by-10-foot cave with a depth of 10 feet per two caster levels (maximum 30 feet). You must create the cave on a flat, natural dirt and rock surface of sufficient size and depth or the spell fails.  If you cast this spell on the ground, any creature standing or otherwise touching or resting in the area where you first create the cave must make a Reflex saving throw to avoid falling into it. In addition, the edges of the cave are sloped, and any creature ending its turn on a square adjacent to the cave must make a Reflex saving throw with a +2 bonus to avoid falling into it. Creatures subjected to an effect intended to push them into the pit (such as bull rush) do not get a saving throw to avoid falling in if they are affected by the pushing effect.

Creatures who fall into the cave take falling damage as normal. The caves
coarse stone walls have a Climb DC of 25. When the duration of the spell ends, creatures within the cave are gently pushed out as the matter fills back in, over the course of a single round.

*Spiked Cave:*
Transmutation[Earth]
*Level:* Initiate of Toprakla 3
*Components:* V,S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Medium
*Effect:* 10-ft.-by-10-ft. hole, 10 ft. deep/2 levels
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Reflex negates
*Spell Resistance:* No

This spell functions as the spell Create Cave, except that the cave is lined with wickedly sharp stone spikes along its bottom and walls and has a maximum depth of 50 feet. Creatures who fall into the cave take falling damage as normal, plus 2d6 points of piercing damage from the stone spikes. Any creature or object coming into contact with the spikes along the walls, such as a creature trying to climb out, or rope or other typical aids to climbing, takes 1d6 points of piercing damage each round they are in contact with the walls. For those willing to accept the damage incurred while climbing, the pit's walls have a Climb DC of 20.


*Earth Skin:*
Transmutation[Earth]
*Level:* Initiate of Toprakla 4
*Components:* V,S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Targets:* Creature Touched
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Fortitude negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* yes (harmless)

When you cast this on a creature, its skin turns partly into dirt and earth gains several benefits. While under the effects of the spell, the creature gains fast healing 5, earth resistance 20, damage reduction of 5 and a +2 profane bonus to its armor class.


*Hungry Cave:*
Transmutation[Earth]
*Level:* Initiate of Toprakla 5
*Components:* V,S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Medium
*Effect:* 10-ft.-by-10-ft. hole, 10 ft. deep/2 levels
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Saving Throw:* Reflex negates
*Spell Resistance:* No

This spell functions as Create Cave, except that the cave has the ability to squeeze and crush any creature trapped within it and has a maximum depth of 100 feet. Creatures who fall into the cave take falling damage as normal. In addition, anyone within the cave, not just those on the bottom, takes 4d6 points of bludgeoning damage each round as the pit contracts and then returns to its normal size (a successful Reflex save halves this damage). The ever-shifting walls of the cave are quite difficult to scale and have a Climb DC of 35. 


*Safe Cave*
Transmutation[Earth]
*Level:* Initiate of Toprakla 6
*Components:* V,S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Caster plus 1 creature/level
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates (Harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (Harmless)

This spell digs into the earth, creating a tunnel that leads to a cave just large enough to accommodate the caster and 1 medium sized creature/level. This burrow can accommodate a huge creature,  treating it as 8 medium sized creatures.  large creature, treating it as 4 creatures, while every 2 steps below medium a creature counts as ½ a medium sized one.  Creatures with in the cave gain the effects of the spells calm emotions, magic circle vs good, and healthful rest.
The burrow entrance must be placed in either an unoccupied square or the casters square.
The tunnel opening is difficult to spot, requiring a DC 35 spot to locate (-8 if it can accommodate a huge creature, -4 DC if the burrow accommodates large creatures).
It takes a full round to crawl through the burrow, 2 full rounds if squeezing through and only 2 creatures may enter or exit the burrow in a round.
The burrow fails to form if there is not enough soil, if it would break into an open area or solid rock, or if it would impinge into enchanted soil. If the burrow is dispelled, all subjects in the burrow appear on top of the soil prone.

*Rockfall*
Evocation[Earth]
*Level:* Initiate of Toprakla 9
*Components:* V,S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Long
*Area:* 120-ft.-radius spread (S)
*Duration:* 1 round
*Saving Throw:* Reflex half
*Spell Resistance:* Yes


This spell must be cast underground and causes an intense but highly localized tremor that rips through ground. The powerful shockwave created by this spell has several effects.  The effect lasts for 1 round, during which time creatures on the ground can't move or attack. A spellcaster on the ground must make a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level) or lose any spell he or she tries to cast.

The roof of the cave, tunnel or cavern collapses, dealing 12d6 points of damage to any creature caught under the cave-in (Reflex DC 18 half) and pinning that creature beneath the rubble.  Any creature pinned beneath rubble takes 1d6 points of nonlethal damage per minute while pinned. If a pinned character falls unconscious, he or she must make a DC 15 Constitution check or take 1d6 points of lethal damage each minute thereafter until freed or dead.

----------


## Bhu

added Toprakla to front page list.

Icedaemon are you done editing the armor yet?

----------


## Cieyrin

> I'll probably go with plain old full plate or possibly Heavy Plate. I am designing this primarily to fit Walufar, where battle plate represents Gothic Plate and other types of plate mail of that era, while plate mail indicates the earliest forms of full plate and heavy plate as something in between. The idea is that hobgoblins, while more advanced than most human civilisations, are not quite on par with dwarves when it comes to metalcrafting.


Fair enough.




> Thank you. Does anyone happen to know if a lawful variant exists as well?


Checkmate's Light from the SpC apparently is, if Project Heretica is to be believed, though I haven't read that version of the spell yet myself.




> Hmm... I might just have the basic amount of concealment be halved (10% miss chance) which would rise to proper concealment when the partial set bonus is active.


That'd work a bit better, yeah.

----------


## Bhu

ANy thoughts on what the Dekanter set should do?  Should i go for tunnel warfare or survival?

----------


## Cieyrin

> ANy thoughts on what the Dekanter set should do?  Should i go for tunnel warfare or survival?


You could do either, though Survival would be more general to improving the perfect package the Dekanter are.

----------


## Bhu

breathing abilities for the mask, perception for the helm ,and maybe earth moving for the pick?  sound okay?

----------


## Cieyrin

> breathing abilities for the mask, perception for the helm ,and maybe earth moving for the pick?  sound okay?


So you're going tunnel warfare, then? Sounds alright but what exactly do y'mean by 'breathing'? Like being able to operate in areas of poor air quality/flooded or are we talking gaseous attacks/breath weapons?

----------


## Bhu

braething depite lack of air, for example gases and cave ins

i wasn't thinking tunnel warfare so much as survival if the mine collapsed

----------


## Eikonos

> i wasn't thinking tunnel warfare so much as survival if the mine collapsed


Perhaps a force field that absorbs damage from falling rocks and debris, giving a reactive (immediate action) Damage Resistance for a limited duration ??

It could give the wearer ability to survive without food and water, as the Ring of Sustenance.

It could emit vibrations in a wide area, that would allow wearer to locate empty spaces of considerable size, eg. caves, tunnels, to help him navigate after a cave-in.

----------


## Bhu

gimme about three more days and the big job is done!  Then hopefully ill be back to normal a bit.

----------


## Bhu

ok job is ovah!  as long as my isp doesnt shut off its party time this weekend (meaning there will be updates)

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Thought: we need hybrids. Goblin/hobgoblin, Goblin/Bugbear, and hobgoblin/bugbear.

prefferibly with stats to play them as a pc.

----------


## Cieyrin

> Goblin/Bugbear


That just sounds like it hurt, if the goblin was the female (which seems likely)  :Small Eek:

----------


## Bhu

maybe Bugbears are similar to gorillas in certain respects




> Thought: we need hybrids. Goblin/hobgoblin, Goblin/Bugbear, and hobgoblin/bugbear.
> 
> prefferibly with stats to play them as a pc.



I can do this soon as i finish the items




> Perhaps a force field that absorbs damage from falling rocks and debris, giving a reactive (immediate action) Damage Resistance for a limited duration ??
> 
> It could emit vibrations in a wide area, that would allow wearer to locate empty spaces of considerable size, eg. caves, tunnels, to help him navigate after a cave-in.


Are there any spells simulating these effects?  If not i may have to make them as prerequisites.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

> That just sounds like it hurt, if the goblin was the female (which seems likely)


Inexplicable medium size has many benefits  :Small Wink: 

That or enlarge person.


As for the item  thing, wall of force for the first one maybe?

----------


## Bhu

Stoneskin might work too.  I think I'll have to make a spell for the other unless theres some sort of drudic earth sight type thingie.  Lemme peek through the various spellbooks and ill get started.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Don't earth elementals get the ability to swim through stone like it's water or something? Could that be used for it?

----------


## Cieyrin

> Don't earth elementals get the ability to swim through stone like it's water or something? Could that be used for it?


Y'mean Earth Glide?

----------


## Bhu

> Don't earth elementals get the ability to swim through stone like it's water or something? Could that be used for it?


It's not a spell though.  Need a spell as prerequisite.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Hmmm... Stone shape? Transmute earth to mud? Could just turn any falling stones less then a certain weight or size into a harmless material that slides off.

----------


## Bhu

no i got the damage resistance, i meant the seeing into the earth for air pockets via vibration bit.

----------


## Eikonos

Hmmm...the only spells that come to my mind are either_ Find the Path_ or _Lay of the Land_, but perhaps _Blindsight/Greater Blindsight_ could do ??

----------


## Bhu

Okay peek at the set I have some initial ideas laid out for it.  I also finished initial fluff for the Juggernaut Plate and added it to the front page.  Once the Miners stuff is done ill do halfbreeds for gicko, and then maybe a goblin geisha and more items

----------


## Bhu

No thoughts?  Anyone?

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Looks good to me.

----------


## Eikonos

Reserved for opinion, short on time now  :Small Smile: 

Gah, still not time to give this a through analysis, but I cannot find any flaws I'd want to point out, so...once your lightbulb starts shining, things still can be added, thus I say - leave it as it is for now, it's fun  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bhu

> Reserved for opinion, short on time now


No one else has objections so if there's something you feel needs to be said now is da time.  :Small Big Grin: 

Cause I'm almost sure there's an ability useful to miners im forgetting

----------


## Draconi Redfir

i'm tired right now so i'll just post the pictures of these exotic weapons i have for now. if you want me to i can post the text for them later.

Sorry it took so long to post these, but the Chainstar was saved in Jpeg style to i had to redo it. pixel-by-pixel.

i'm tired right now so i'll just post the pictures of these exotic weapons i have for now. if you want me to i can post the text for them later.

Sorry it took so long to post these, but the Chainstar was saved in Jpeg style to i had to redo it. pixel-by-pixel.

*Bugbear Chainstar:*

* Morningstar form:*

*1 Handed Exotic weapon (Bugbear)*
*Range:* Melee
*Damage:* 1d8
*Type:* Bludgeoning and Piercing
*Critical:* x2
*Ammo:* None
*Other:* The Morningstar form of the Bugbear Chainstar can be wielded one-handed, allowing for a shield or a second weapon to also be wielded. Shields or off-handed weapons must be dropped when changing to spiked chain form. Changing the morningstar form of the Chainstar into a spiked chain is a fee action.



*Spiked chain Form:*

*2-handed Exotic weapon (Bugbear)*
*Range:* 10ft (Reach)
*Damage:* 2d4
*Type:* Piercing
*Critical:* x3
*Ammo:* None
*Other:* Like all spiked chains the spiked-chain form of the Chainstar gains a ten foot reach and must be wielded two-handed. Changing the spiked-chain form into the morningstar form requires a move action.


*Fluff:*

Originally crafted by a tribe of jungle-dwelling bugbears to match the combat-flexible weapons of their Elvin neighbours, the chainstar has quickly become the weapon of choice for high-ranking and elite bugbear warriors. Because of it's unique design, the bugbear is able to extend from being the usual bugbear mornignstar, into a much more exotic spiked chain. Effectively allowing the wilder to carry two weapons for the price of one and change between them at any time depending on what kind of combat they are entering, morningstar for defensive wild combat with a shield or second weapon respectively, and the spiked-chain for more controlled damage-dealing or ranged combat.
Bugbear Chainstar: Exotic weapon (Bugbear)
*Spoiler*
Show




*Bugbear Triaxe:*

*Greataxe form:*

*2-handed Exotic weapon (Bugbear)*
*Range:* Melee
*Damage:* 1d12
*Type:* Slashing
*Critical:* x3
*Ammo:* None
*Other:* The Greataxe form of the Triaxe automatically assumes any special properties and/or enchantments of it's battleaxe half, only gaining the properties/enchantments of the handaxe half should the battleaxe be void of either. Should the battleaxe half be given an enchantment or special property, the greataxe will instantly and automatically assume the battleaxe bonuses. However, any enchantments given to the handaxe or the battleaxe half must also be compatible with the greataxe form.

*Battleaxe half:*

*1-handed Exotic weapon (Bugbear)*
*Range:* Melee
*Damage:* 1d8
*Type:* Slashing
*Critical:* x3
*Ammo:* none
*Other:* The Battleaxe half of the Triaxe may be wielded in either the main hand or the off hand, and may me made out of a different metal or be given a different magical bonus then the handaxe half, however only the bonuses given to the battleaxe will be given to the greataxe form. Any magical enchantments given to the battleaxe or handaxe half must be compatible with the greataxe form, but needent be compatible with one another.

*Handaxe half*

*1-handed Exotic weapon (Bugbear)*
*Range:* melee
*Damage:* 1d6
*Type:* Slashing
*Critical:* x3
*Ammo:* none
*Other:* The Handaxe half of the Triaxe may be wielded in either the main hand or the off hand, and may be made out of a different metal or be given a different magical bonus then the battleaxe half. However the enchantments to the handaxe half will only affect the handaxe half itself unless the battleaxe half is made out a non-special metal and magic less, in which case the Greataxe form will draw it's magic/special metal properties from the handaxe half. Any magical enchantments given to the battleaxe or handaxe half must be compatible with the greataxe form, but needent be compatible with one another.

*Fluff:*

Bugbear Triaxe: Exotic weapon (Bugbear)
*Spoiler*
Show



Bluh, should have removed the name of the Rainforest in the description of this one. Too tired to care ATM though.

Bugbear Brassdagger: Exotic weapon (Bugbear)
*Spoiler*
Show

  


I also have some other weapons, but they are Elvin so they don't count.

Note to self; come up with Goblin exotic weapons next.

Edit; Considering a goblin double-spear with a tip on each side, figure they could use it two-handed for the first stab, then strike with the second attack one-handed but with a possible DEX modifier instead of STR. What do you guys think?

----------


## Bhu

love the chainstar

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Im more of a Triaxe fan myself  :Small Big Grin: 

Anyways, what would you think of a short spear with a point on each end of the stick? would that be feasible?

Way Im seeing it is you could jap at an opponent from below and strike upwards using both hands, then switch to only one hand, twirl the spear in the air, then bring it back down upon them as a one-handed DEX-baised (Or at least useable with weapon finesse) weapon.

----------


## Cieyrin

> Im more of a Triaxe fan myself 
> 
> Anyways, what would you think of a short spear with a point on each end of the stick? would that be feasible?
> 
> Way Im seeing it is you could jap at an opponent from below and strike upwards using both hands, then switch to only one hand, twirl the spear in the air, then bring it back down upon them as a one-handed DEX-baised (Or at least useable with weapon finesse) weapon.


You may want to check the Dwarven Doublespear (RoS), though your's sounds more like an Exotic I saw in Dragon in a swashbuckling article, which was a rapier with a dagger on the other end.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Dang, guess it's not a very origional idea then XD ahh well i'll come up with something for the goblins.

----------


## Bhu

I revised the front page list and added it to my sig (thanks for the heads up Gicko).

No one has mentioned revisions to my idea for the miners set, so i'll finish it off.  Thoughts on the next Orc/Gobbo race  to get stuff?

----------


## Bhu

is there a spell to protect against gas/smoke attacks?

----------


## Cieyrin

> is there a spell to protect against gas/smoke attacks?


Sounds like something in the Realms, like Magic of Faerun or Lost Empires. The Cube of Force in the SRD just uses Wall of Force, which I guess would work.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

could always say whatever it is allows the wearer to survive without breathing for a short time.

----------


## Bhu

was gonna use water breathing for the provides air part of the mask, its the protection from gas/smoke attacks i need a prereq for.  Apparently they're rare enough no ones made a spell for it.

----------


## Bhu

I added the prices for the three items in the miners array I have prerequisites for.  I think the DMG is full of it some of these are way too expensive for what they do.

----------


## Bhu

while im at this, Bleak Ink, if you're watching, you get choice of next item/PrC/gobbiny niftiness I make

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Whatever happened to those hybrids you said you would do? :Small Tongue: 

Also; what would you think of something along the lines of This?

i figure it could be a high-crit (17/16-20?) goblin weapon designed  for use on humanoid-creatures of one size value higher, or equal or lower value to the weapon

i.e. a human-sized version could use it against a large ogre, a medium hobgoblin, and a small goblin with equal effect, but it would only have a natural 20 crit range on anything larger then a large creature.

Bluhh i have no idea if any of that makes sense.

Does that seem like something a Goblin could come up with?

----------


## Bhu

Ill be doing them same time, no fears  :Small Big Grin: 

sounds gobbinish to me  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Any idea how i could explain that it can only use it's extra crit threat on creatures one size catagory higher then it or lower without sounding chunky?

----------


## Bhu

i just assumed you were aiming for testes and femoral arteries.  No way to non chunky that

----------


## Bleak Ink

> while im at this, Bleak Ink, if you're watching, you get choice of next item/PrC/gobbiny niftiness I make


*appears in a cloud of black smoke* Beg pardon?

----------


## Bhu

what would you like to see?

Magic items, more gobbin races, a witch PrC?  etc

----------


## Bleak Ink

Now that I think about it, is there anything you could do with goblin children? You never really hear much about the young'uns.

----------


## Bhu

you mean protective items or PrC's or something?  Goblin Mom?

----------


## Bleak Ink

Goblin Mom sounds awesome.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Goblins are supposed to have tons of children at a time right? (No offence ink)

What about an NPC class called "the swarmer" or something which is physically weak by itself, but focuses in attacking in large numbers, taking the saying "the more of you there are, the less likely it will be for you individually to get hit" to the max.


or perhaps a goblin class that gets automatic leadership feats, but very little in terms of upgrades (say 1d4 hit die, 2+int skill points, very low BAB and saves etc) but makes up for it by leading a slowly growing army of low-level goblins (That share some/all of his class levels?) which each get one attack or move action (one or the other, not both) per round, and grant the swarmer +1 AC per living goblin follower.

Though that might count too much as playing multiple characters, so maybe a basic "swarm goblin" creature would be better, perhaps acting as a single "animal goblin companion" which gets the attack and movement freedom of a normal animal companion, but gets ever so slightly more powerful with each "goblin" added to it. (as in say one goblin in the swarm would get BAB +1, damage of +1, and 1d4 hitpoints, but three goblins in the swarm a few levels later would have +3 BAB, +3 bonus damage, and 3d4 hitpoints.)


Hmm, might need to work on myself if it's not as bad as i think it is. Though i still havent written out the text and fluff for those weapons i posted awhile ago outside of the posted image. (Someone tell me to do that or something, i need a push!)

----------


## Bleak Ink

The "litter" idea of goblin childbearing never made much sense to me. There's not enough food and health in a tribe/lair's environment to support 3-6 offspring a pregnancy per female. Every pregnant woman in the group requiring enough food to supply four to seven people at a time for her consumption alone? With the frequency of pregnancies? And her previously birthed litters still depending on adults? Not to mention the terrific increase of possible problems in each brewing/bearing, and the subsequent raising each of them at the same exact time. I don't believe it could be done, not with typical goblin resources. That's just my take. It is considered weird to not have what other races consider a large family, however.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

i never said anything about litters, i just figured goblins just reproduced very quickly, say they are born, grow to self-functioning maturity in about a year, and then the mother gives birth to another child, sending the previous child out to fend for itself, if it's not strong enough to survive, then it dies.

That or Goblins have the "more sons i have more food i can harvest" mindset of many farmers, only replace "farm" with "hunt". Or they just cannibalize their dead, though even i couldn't see goblins doing that.

edit: after thinking about that hobgoblin cleric from the founding of gobbotopia who had a little brother while still a child, i realized it might be possible that mature goblins still live with their mother/parents for awhile after becoming mature, they are simply expected to get their own food and will not be provided for without good reason (i.e. they might get special treatment if they know how to heal or do magic or something) though then again (again) as i was writing this i realized that the hobgoblin cleric was a hobgoblin, not a goblin, so this entire paragraph simply became a waste except to explain a half-arsed theory that a family of goblins might still stare a home but not provide for anyone but the mother without good reason.

----------


## Cieyrin

This is assuming the gobbos even normally have adequate food for themselves. Gobbos are hunter-gatherer types from what I can tell, often scavenging from the more civilized races for anything and everything, including carrion. Pregnant females would take more food, it's true, but I'm thinking that in the litter model of goblin reproduction that there's probably a high infant mortality rate and thus they want to produce many children so that at least a couple make it to adulthood. Any stillborns or miscarriages, runts or accidents are...well, not put to waste, let's put it that way.

There was quite a bit of detail in the first part of the Reverse Dungeon module on goblin society that could be useful in figuring a lot of this out. If you can get access to it, it's an interesting read, even if it's 2nd Ed.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bhu

There's also their religion which pushes them to declare war on virtually every other race in existence.  If you're at war permanently you'll need lots of kids to make up for casualties in adults

----------


## Bleak Ink

> ...


Ah, apologies. I read "at a time" as meaning "the same time", and am still post-traumatic from reading several articles by seperate authors on how goblins are like cats: mate with random people at a time, and the women birth several children usually with different fathers from the same pregnancy. The essays themselves were pretty offensive, but I digress.

I do see grown goblins sharing space with their extended family, even if their group has adopted seperate living spaces opposed to everybody sleeping/eating communally. It makes it easier to remember who is related to who and how, and the "strength in numbers" thing applies no matter what.




> This is assuming the gobbos even normally have adequate food for themselves. Gobbos are hunter-gatherer types from what I can tell, often scavenging from the more civilized races for anything and everything, including carrion. Pregnant females would take more food, it's true, but I'm thinking that in the litter model of goblin reproduction that there's probably a high infant mortality rate and thus they want to produce many children so that at least a couple make it to adulthood. Any stillborns or miscarriages, runts or accidents are...well, not put to waste, let's put it that way.


High infant mortality rate, absolutely, but I can't help but think hunter-gatherers prone to scavaging couldn't provide the resources and proper medical care so a woman with six embryos wouldn't die, each offspring with her. There's so much room for error in a situation like that.




> There was quite a bit of detail in the first part of the Reverse Dungeon module on goblin society that could be useful in figuring a lot of this out. If you can get access to it, it's an interesting read, even if it's 2nd Ed.


I'll have to remember that name and look for it, it sounds quite interesting indeed. Thank you kindly for bringing it up; I wouldn't have known to otherwise, and I live for this stuff.




> There's also their religion which pushes them to declare war on virtually every other race in existence.  If you're at war permanently you'll need lots of kids to make up for casualties in adults


This is true, if they follow Magly- and they usually do.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

It's just so hard to know any facts about anything in D&D since things are always being added, removed, retconed, or altered from version to version, world to world.

Sometimes i wonder if it wouldn't be better (From a lore point of view anyways) if all of D&D was only in one fully-fleshed out world rather then hundreds.

----------


## Cieyrin

> It's just so hard to know any facts about anything in D&D since things are always being added, removed, retconed, or altered from version to version, world to world.
> 
> Sometimes i wonder if it wouldn't be better (From a lore point of view anyways) if all of D&D was only in one fully-fleshed out world rather then hundreds.


Variety is the spice of life. Having a difference between worlds is a nice way to flesh things out so it doesn't all become same old. In any case, neither TSR or WotC has ever been really known for their consistency in fluff between authors.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

yeah i know haveing veriety is more interesting when playing games and things, but in terms of lore and biology of fake species it is better to have one setting set in stone so you don't have two players of the same species haveing compleately diffrent ideas on how their biology and culture works.

----------


## Bleak Ink

Frankly I think that's part of the fun. Everything's so versatile; there's literally something for everyone. Not to mention nobody can just declare another person wrong in terms of lore, because no matter how mad an idea is it can be done. I get what you mean, though- it could get problematique if a group was going for seamless roleplay or something and didn't set guidelines beforehand.

----------


## Cieyrin

> yeah i know haveing veriety is more interesting when playing games and things, but in terms of lore and biology of fake species it is better to have one setting set in stone so you don't have two players of the same species haveing compleately diffrent ideas on how their biology and culture works.


You'd probably wanna go by Greyhawk fluff, then, which is admittedly kinda sparse these days. If you can get ahold of some of the old box sets, you may find info at least on some of the old pantheons, which typically will tell you something about the culture that worships them.

If nothing else, you could have a look through the Canonfire forums, as they are the gathering place for some of the most knowledgable people on Greyhawk canon, though I'm not sure how much they've done on the orcs and goblins. They pull stuff from old Greyhawk journals and newsletters, as well as email lists and the aforementioned box sets to piece together some of the old mysteries. I especially appreciate what's been done on racial migration patterns and hooking up Greyhawk with the second incarnation of Chainmail. Lots of good fluff there on their specific cultures, which included much detail on the hobgoblin faction, which may be of interest.

----------


## Bhu

http://brilliantgameologists.com/boa...0086#msg430086

for Bleak and Draconi

----------


## Cieyrin

> http://brilliantgameologists.com/boa...0086#msg430086
> 
> for Bleak and Draconi


That adventure is awesome and now I really want Goblins of Golarion.  :Small Frown:

----------


## Draconi Redfir

just sucks its only for level ones.

----------


## Bleak Ink

> http://brilliantgameologists.com/boa...0086#msg430086
> 
> for Bleak and Draconi


Fantastic link, Bhu. Guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend.. to the bookstore! I must read it, at least.

----------


## Bhu

http://brilliantgameologists.com/boa...0562#msg430562

one more

----------


## Cieyrin

> Fantastic link, Bhu. Guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend.. to the bookstore! I must read it, at least.


The PDF is free, y'know.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bleak Ink

> http://brilliantgameologists.com/boa...0562#msg430562
> 
> one more


_You have a worrying propensity for overconfidence in combat. When facing an enemy that's larger than you, if you have no allies in any adjacent squares, your posturing, bravado, and cussing grant a +1 trait bonus on attack rolls with non-reach melee weapons._

I hope the author likes the internet, because he's won one.

Now, that toad-thing on Poog's head. 
That, too, is awesome.




> The PDF is free, y'know.


But reading it at a bookstore gives me an excuse to be in a bookstore.

----------


## Cieyrin

> _You have a worrying propensity for overconfidence in combat. When facing an enemy that's larger than you, if you have no allies in any adjacent squares, your posturing, bravado, and cussing grant a +1 trait bonus on attack rolls with non-reach melee weapons._
> 
> I hope the author likes the internet, because he's won one.
> 
> Now, that toad-thing on Poog's head. 
> That, too, is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> But reading it at a bookstore gives me an excuse to be in a bookstore.


Not sure whether you'll find 'em in bookstores, as they were given away free as part of Free RPG day back in June. Still, bookstores are getting fewer and far between, so any excuse to spend time in one is a good one.

As for the Toad, it's b/c the tribe he's part of the Licktoad tribe, where every goblin has a lucky toad.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

Gas Mask   
Abjuration
*Level:* Sor/ Wiz x
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* Swift Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 Minute/Level

An invisible field of force covers your head providing you with oxygen and making you immune to tasks based on stench (Ghasts, Stinking Cloud), smoke, or gasses (including some breath weapon).  Focus is a miniature representation of a gas mask.

OK here's the spell prerequisite for the Miner's Mask.  Any thoughts on level?

----------


## unosarta

That is actually a pretty powerful spell. Gasses, stenches and other breath related attacks aren't that common, though, but full immunity is still pretty good. Given the duration, and the action, it seems like a 3rd level spell, although that is just my intuition. 4th level might be more appropriate, although I cannot imagine breath related attacks being common enough for this to be anything but situational.

----------


## Bleak Ink

Fortune favors the prepared.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

I saw those things at my meetup once, i THOUGHT i took a coppy of the pathfinder goblin thing, but i can't seem to find it anywere so i have no idea.

----------


## Worlok

Wasn't there something a lot like a breathing mask in Savage Species? I think it was even called a breathing mask, had essentially the same effect, namely providing immunity to inhaled toxins and such.  :Small Confused:

----------


## Bhu

I have the book here somewhere lemme go check

----------


## Bleak Ink

Did you find anything?

----------


## Bhu

Theres an alchemical item called a Breathing Mask that allows you to breath in non oxygen environments for 4 hours.

----------


## Bleak Ink

Meh. Not as interesting. I like your one-minute-per-level thing better.

----------


## Bhu

made a change to the collection benefits.  If no one objects to level 3 for the spell im gonna finish this sucker up and move on to hybrids and gobbin mom

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Could probably use it as a template though, say some goblins got their hands on it and began tinkering with it or something.

----------


## Cieyrin

I just picked up Goblins of Golarion yesterday and, I must say, they definitely go into some decent detail on goblin culture, though specifically the PF variety. PF ascribes against the litter idea, though the race seems to have initially started that way as legend claiming the goblins being descendants of barghests, which is a nice way to explain their connection, I think.

In any case, they have goblin mothers giving birth to 1 or 2 children at a time (chances of having twins not given) with a 5 month gestation period. The idea of a litter is still a bit about as the children are raised communally, by which they're put in a cage in the middle of the village and treated like pets till they grow big enough to fend for themselves and raid with the rest of tribe.

They also deal with the goblin scavenging for food via the raiding on nearby villages in a parasitic manner, as well as goblins having a propensity for pickling anything that may not otherwise be initially edible. There's also a propensity for cannibalism if food is scarce, putting recovered goblin corpses to use for filling living goblin stomachs. The corpses are otherwise fed to the  pets kept by the tribe, like boars, or dumped away from the village so as not to have the stench of rotting goblin about.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Best thing i love about pathfinder goblins is the Goblin dog, its baisically a giant rat that looks like a dog, and has such terrible dander that any non-goblinoid creature that gets to close will have a chance of breaking out in a rash.

My bugbear ranger has one as a pet :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Cieyrin

> Best thing i love about pathfinder goblins is the Goblin dog, its baisically a giant rat that looks like a dog, and has such terrible dander that any non-goblinoid creature that gets to close will have a chance of breaking out in a rash.
> 
> My bugbear ranger has one as a pet


They're alright, I still favor goblins with wolves and worgs, though, especially gulvorgs.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bleak Ink

I'm a wolf/worg/warg person, hands down. However I can see the quirkier goblins getting levels in threatening riding a ratdog, and impressive moments being conducted astride a gulvorg.

----------


## Bhu

Draconi: You want the halfbreeds as racial feats, separate races, or something else?



*GOBLIN MOM* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_"PUT THAT DOWN!"_  

 You are the parent/ward of a small horde of squabbling brats (Goblins live communally and raise their children in the same manner).  You are expected to give them a proper education, keep them under control, and keep them safe.  A tall order for any mom when the kids massively outnumber you.

BECOMING A GOBLIN MOM   
Being a female Goblin of breeding age with sufficient common sense is all that's necessary. 

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Gender*:  Female
*Race*:  Any Goblinoid
*Special*:  Must have raised, or be raising children, or be expecting
*Skills*:  Diplomacy 4 ranks, Gather Information 4 ranks, Heal 4 ranks, Intimidate 4 ranks, Sense Motive 4 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Goblin Mom's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (History, Local, Nature, Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis), Profession (Wis), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Cha), and Spot (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Fix Boo Boo's
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Screaming to Get What You Want
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    I Raised You!
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Fix Boo Boo's
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Screaming to Get What You Want
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    I Raised You!
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Fix Boo Boo's
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Screaming to Get What You Want
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    I Raised You!
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Spanking
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Goblin Mom gains no new Weapon or Armor proficiencies.

*Fix Boo Boo's (Ex)*: At Level 1 you seem to have gained a proficiency for fixing minor wounds children seem to accumulate daily.  You may always Take 20 on a Heal Check.

At Level 4 your devotion to helping fix Maglubiyet's people causes him to grant you the ability to heal their wounds a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier. Each use of this ability heals 1d4+your PrC Level in hit points.  And it isn't even limited to Goblins or children.  Score! (This is a Supernatural Ability).

At Level 7 you have learned that candy fixes all problems.  Unfortunately this comes with a price: the dreaded sugar rush.  A number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier you may enchant a piece of candy for up to 24 hours, and anyone eating it is Hasted (as per the spell, this is a Supernatural Ability).

*Screaming to Get What You Want (Su)*: You have raised ranting to an art form.  When you first get this ability choose which of the two paths you wish to follow: Intimidation or Humiliation.  This is a Mind-Affecting Fear Effect, the opponent must be able to hear and understand you, and if he succeeds in his Save he is immune to your Screaming ability for 1 day.

For Intimidation at Level 2 you can make an Intimidate Check as a Full Action by screaming your head off.  Every living opponent within 30' must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is equal to Intimidate Check) or be Shaken for the duration of the encounter.

At Level 5 the range extends to 60 feet, or you can choose to restrict it to one opponent and he is instead either Frightened or Cowering (your choice) for 2d6 rounds.  

At Level 8 all opponents within 60' (living or not) must make the Save or be Frightened for 2d6 rounds, or you can choose to focus this on one opponent and he is instead Paralyzed in Fear for 2d4 minutes.  

For Humiliation at Level 2 you can make a Bluff or Diplomacy Check as a Full Action by launching into a rant.  Your opponent must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus Skill Check) or you have effectively cast Suggestion upon him.  Range is 30 ft.

At Level 5 the range is 60 ft, and the Save DC is +2 if you personally know the victim well.

At Level 8 you instead may use Mass Suggestion.

*I Raised You! (Su)*: At Level three you gain a certain aura of respectability among Goblinoids and their warbeasts.  You effectively permanently gain the benefits of the Sanctuary spell against Goblinoids and their warbeasts (Worgs, Guulvorgs, etc) because you remind them of the women who raised them (and you may in fact be one of the women who raised them).  Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier.

At Level 6 you can inspire Goblinoids and their Warbeasts ("Suck it up and stop being a wussie!") a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier as a Standard Action.  All Allies of the appropriate type within 60' get a +1 Circumstance Bonus to all rolls.

At Level 9 this Bonus increases to +2.

*Spanking*: If you successfully deal non-lethal damage to an opponent, he automatically fails the next Willpower Save you cause him to make so long as it is done within 6 rounds.

PLAYING A GOBLIN MOM 
 Goblin moms must be a hardy breed.  They have to run herd over the children, which after birth are frankly like little piranha with feet.  Once they are cognizant enough you have to teach them little nuances like language, and distinguishing other Goblins from food.  The comes religious instruction, how to avoid poison berries, etc.   
*Combat*: You're expected to enter combat only as a last ditch effort to protect the children.  That being said you have some nice class abilities to delay or obfuscate till help arrives, and some healing for after.
*Advancement*: Advancement for Goblin Moms is fairly similar.  After all you don't get a lot of time or resources to allow you to branch out barring unusual circumstances.
*Resources*: You work with the other Moms, so you theoretically have access to an excellent communication network.  So while you have little financial compensation, you do get the respect of the tribe, and that gets you benefits in other ways.  Favors for example.

GOBLIN MOMS IN THE WORLD 
_"I don't envy her that job."_ 
 You have the respect of the tribe, probably because you raised most of them never having gone off to war yourself.  You can also scream a Bullette into submission.  That comes in handy as a skill far more often than you'd like.
*Daily Life*: Your daily life is cooking, cleaning, teaching, and child rearing, like any mom.  You just study a few more things in your spare time.  
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Goblin Moms are a familiar organization in any village.  Most wouldn't function too well without them.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC Goblins are somewhere between respect and abject terror.  Outsiders tend to pity you or at least respect your lungpower.

GOBLIN MOMS IN THE GAME 
 A Goblin Mom assumes a village bound campaign unless circumstances have well and truly gone bad.
*Adaptation*: This is mostly for NPC's unless the group agrees to a nanny centric campaign where their goal is to ride herd over kids.  They may prefer enemies they can kill.
*Encounters*: This is most definitely meant for silly campaigns.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are supposed to wipe out a Goblin infestation when one of their women begins loudly addressing the mercenary captain calling him less than a man.  Now your marching across a swamp so the women and kids of their tribe can find safe passage to another tribe.  It seems self defeating somehow...


Name
NE Female Goblin Rogue 6/Goblin Mom 6
*Init* +2, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, Dark Vision 60'
*Languages* Common, Goblin, Orc
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+1 Size, +2 Dex, )
*hp* 42 (12 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +9, *Will* +10  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +7, *Grp* +1
*Atk Options* Sneak Attack +3d6
*Combat Gear*
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 16
*SQ* Trapfinding, Trap Sense +2, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge
*Feats* 
*Skills* Appraise +4, Bluff +10, Craft (Weaving) +4, Diplomacy +10, Gather Information +10, Handle Animal +8, Heal +8, Hide +8, Knowledge (History, Local, Nature, Religion) +4, Intimidate +8, Listen +8, Move Silently +8, Profession (Seamstress) +4, Search +8, Sense Motive +8, Sleight of Hand +4, Spot +8, Use Magic Device +4
*Possessions*



*EPIC GOBLIN MOM* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Class Ability* 
*Class Ability*
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Goblin Mom gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th


Child Companion 
You are now followed permanently by a small, clingy Goblin child.
*Prerequisites*: Goblin Mom
*Benefits*: This is similar to the Druid's Animal Companion Ability, but instead of an Animal you get a small Goblin Child.


Child Swarm 
You're now permanently surrounded by kids.
*Prerequisites*: Child Companion
*Benefits*: This is similar to the Druid's Animal Companion Ability, but instead of an Animal you get a swarm of Goblin children to replace your single one.


Mommie luvs Woofums 
You are now followed permanently by a small, clingy Worg puppy..
*Prerequisites*: Goblin Mom, Handle Animal 4 ranks
*Benefits*: This is similar to the Druid's Animal Companion Ability, but instead of an Animal you get a small Worg puppy.


Puppy Swarm 
You're now permanently surrounded by puppies.
*Prerequisites*: Mommie luvs Woofums
*Benefits*: This is similar to the Druid's Animal Companion Ability, but instead of an Animal you get a pack of Worg pups to replace your single one.


A Mother's Love 
You now radiate healing.
*Prerequisites*: 4 Level's in Goblin Mom
*Benefits*: When you use your 4th Level Fix Boo Boo's ability, you now Heal all Allies within 30'.


Work Dammit! 
"WORTHLESS PIECE OF ____!" You can now intimidate magic items into working better.
*Prerequisites*: 4 ranks in Use Magic Device, Screaming to Get What You Want (Intimidation)
*Benefits*: If you fail a Use Magic Device Check, once per day per Magic Item you may make an Intimidate Check as a Free Action.  If you succeed the item works normally as if you had made the UMD Check.

----------


## Cieyrin

Goblin Mom should probably use the presented image earlier, as that works just as well as any.

Also, request time! I don't know how interested or familiar you are with Pathfinder or the PF book Ultimate Combat but I'd love to see a Goblin Gunslinger PrC. Perhaps taking advantage of misfires or tricking their guns up at the expense of making them more prone to misfiring, given Goblin technology isn't exactly refined (or not at all, since it consists of scavenging whatever they can find from refuge and garbage).

----------


## Bleak Ink

> *GOBLIN MOM* 
> [snip]


Fantastic. Thank you kindly, Bhu.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Separate races would be nice, but templates and/or a racial feat or two for each them (Bugbears for example can get a racial feat in pathfinder if they have the stealthy feat) would be fine as well.


Ideas for goblin mom:

Weapon proficiency: Rolling pin

Armor proficiency: Apron

Favoured enemy: Naughty children (Chaotic alignments?)

Abilities/spells: *Kiss boo-boo* (instant unfailable heal check), *Band-aid*  (1d4+lvl healing as a free action, usable lvl+cha times a day), Sweets (+2 or +6 dex for lvl+cha hours, can't be +4 or it will conflict with cats grace), *Spanking* (Acts as a sneak attack that can also be used as an attack of opportunity when the goblin mom is attacked. usable X times per day) *Mother's love* (Aura that grants +5 temporary hitpoints to allies within 20ft, temporary hitpoints remain when outside of aura for lvl+cha rounds.) *Mother's wrath* (enemies within 20ft must make a will save or become frightened for lvl+cha rounds, if they fail the will save twice they will loose 2 Con and Str. Enemies that pass the will save can not be frightened by mothers wrath for two days.)

*Child companion:* (Example, can be changed.)

Starting at level one, the Goblin Mom gains a Goblin child companion listed below. At second level, and every even-numbered level afterwards, she gets "another" child. When this happens, simply add +1 hit dice, BAB, standard fist attack, full-attack bite, and all saves. As well as +2 to Str, Con, Dex, Int, Ride, escape artist, full-attack fists and kicks to the child below, the multiple children act as a single entity and can not be separated.

Each child weighs five pounds, and each additional child is plus five to that weight. At level ten, the Children gain swarm traits, meaning they are considered a medium entity, immune to critical hits and flanking, take half damage from slashing weapons, can not be staggered or reduced to a dying state, can not be tripped, grappled, or bull rushed, can not make grapple checks, are immune to spells that target a specific number of targets (unless said number is greater then the Goblin Mom's current child count) with the exception of min-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, ETC).


*Goblin Child:*
*Size/type:* Tiny Goblinoid
*Hit dice:* 1d4+1
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 40ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 14 (+2 size, +1 Dex, +1 armor), Touch: 11, Flat-footed: 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+3
*Attack:* fist+0 melee(1d2-1)
*Full attack:* 2 fists +0 Melee(1d2-1) 2 kicks +0 Melee (1d2-1) and bite +0 (1d3-1)
*Space/Reach:* 5ft/5ft
*Special Attacks:* Sugar rush
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 40ft, Hitch-a-ride.

*Saves:* Fort: +1, Ref: +1, Will: -2
*Abilities:* Str: 8, Dex: 12, Con: 12, Int: 5, Wis: 5, Cha: 18
*Skills:* Ride +5, Hide +3, Escape Artist:+2
*Feats:* ???
*Weight:* 5lbs.


*Combat:*
*Sugar rush* (Ex)
The child companion(s) consume(s) some candy given to them by the Goblin mom and enters a sugar rush. While in the sugar rush they gain +4Dex +2Str, -2Int, and +10 speed. They remain in the sugar rush for 1d10 rounds or until dead. When the rush is over, the Child Companion(s) looses its bonuses and becomes Z. (Either exhausted or fatigued.) 

*special qualities:*
*Hitch-a-ride:*
The Goblin child/children is/are so small that they can be carried around by either the goblin mom, or any other being able to carry them. While riding on another unit, the children take up no additional space, and are able to make a single attack from their mount per round. Clinging to a unit in combat requires a DC10 ride check (As a move action) or they will fall off and take 1d4 points of damage per size category higher then small. (Falling from a small unit will deal no damage, falling from a medium will deal 1d4 damage, falling from a large will deal 2d4 damage, ETC.) Riding around on a Goblin Mom does not require a ride check unless in combat, riding around on a willing mount requires a DC10 ride check only once (to get onto the mount) and riding on an unwilling unit requires a DC15 ride check to mount, and a DC10 ride check to stay mounted. Unwilling mounts may attempt to remove the goblin children at any time to a maximum of five times, should the goblin children succeed five consecutive DC10 ride checks, the unwilling mount must give up for at least 1d6 hours before trying again. 


Naturally all this can be changed or twisted to your liking should you decide to use them.

----------


## Bhu

The ideas are different enough from the Kobold Mom that I can use them *evil glint*

Half breeds would seem to be rare enough that making them a race is silly.  I was thinking of making heritage feats for each race.  You basically take whichever parent you take after most as your race, and the heritage Feats for the other parents race.  Sound ok?

----------


## Draconi Redfir

true enough i suppose. just figured them being their own sepperate race, or perhaps even a template would be more interesting then a few feats, but your the one making em, so it's up to you  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bhu

I could do templates to i spose  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bhu

Maybe races with additional heritage feats might be better.  


WHat crossbreeds you looking for Draconi?

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Every possible out of the three, Goblin/Hobgoblin, Goblin/Bugbear, and Hobgoblin/Bugbear. Mostly just to show that the three are indeed just separate races of the same species and can still successfully interbreed.

Though hybrids like that would probably be extremely rare and probably not have any real culture of there own and just adopt the culture of whichever goblinoid they live with. Most likely being the result of a goblin/hobgoblin/bugbear taking over a goblin/hobgoblin/bugbear* tribe and making a small harem out of the locals for itself.

*As it might be possible for a hobgoblin to take charge of a bugbear tribe and rally it into a more organized fighting force.

----------


## Bhu

Miner Array done, Goblin mom has fluff

Draconi i need names for the hybrids, starting with teh Goblin/ Bugbear

*KLEINBAR*

[IMG]Picture URL if you have one[/IMG] 

_"you underestimate me due to my lack of height.  Foolish choice._  

 A Kleinbar is the offspring of a Bugbear and a Goblin, an unusual event to say the least, and usually the result of a forcible encounter by a large bully.  Or at least that's the stereotype they have to live with.  They look like incredibly stocky Goblins with extra body hair and several layers of muscle.  

KLEINBAR RACIAL TRAITS  
·	+2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Cha
·	Size Class: Medium
·	Humanoid with the Goblinoid Subtype 
·	Base speed 30 ft.
·	Dark Vision 60'
·	+1 Natural Armor Bonus
·   A Kleinbar has 2 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 2d8 Hit Points, +1 base Attack Bonus, +0 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +0 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. It also gets 1 Feat.
·	Kleinbar automatically speak Common and Goblin.  Bonus languages include Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, Elven, and Orc.
·	Level Adjustment: +0
·	Favored Class: Rogue

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 13
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 28
*Old*: 43
*Venerable*: 56
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 Years
 If there are any aging effects that differ from norm list them here.

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 4'5" Female: 4'3"
*Height Modifier*: +2d8
*Base Weight*: Male: 100 lbs.   Female: 80 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (1d6) lbs.

KLEINBAR CHARACTERS 
 If you're looking for a melee/rogue combo the Kleinbar does pretty good.  It's physical bonuses allow it to be sneaky and fight if necessary, and even be decent at range.  So it has some decent options, and it's lack of Int/Wis penalties can make it a decent Gish too.
*Adventuring Race*: Stereotypically they go on adventures to prove themselves to both Bugbears and Goblins, and to get money.  They tend to get the short end of things so they realize quickly the easy path of killing other people to get their money is a way out.  Except it's not so easy, nor is it always a way out.
*Character Development*: Kleinbar have a lot of anger due to their mixed nature and lack of acceptance from two societies.  This doesn't mean they rage like the Orcs do, but they do have an unacceptably large tendency towards psychosis.  It's not good to make them angry because not only are they pissed, but they have extraordinary focus.
*Character Names*: Kleinbar use either Goblin or Bugbear names depending on which parents society has raised them.

ROLEPLAYING A KLEINBAR 
 Other humanoids don't know what to make of you.  You aren't quite a Goblin, and you don't have even the semi civilized veneer of the Hobgoblin war machine.  Goblins look down on you for using your strength to settle problems when you consider it just another tool.  One they don't have.  Bugbears look down on you for not being strong enough.  It's a wonder you lived to adulthood.
*Personality*: Rage.  You have a whoole lotta internalized rage.  Being rejected at virtually every turn has made you a bit of a prickly pear, and there are those who love to goad you into proving the stereotypes about you true.  Unfortunately they don't consider you might be an insane stalker who will dedicate his life to destroying them...
*Behaviors*: Kleinbar behavior is antisocial, even for Goblinoids.  They're outsider nature leaves them troubled and prone to seeking violence as a means of solving their problems.  Many are accomplished serial killers,
*Language*: Kleinbar speak Goblin and Common much like their parents.

KLEINBAR SOCIETY 
 The Kleinbar belong to whichever parent they live with, meaning they live in either the Goblin or Bugbear cultures respectively.
*Alignment* : Alignment is usually Neutral or Chaotic Evil, it largely depends on which parents society the Kleinbar tends to be represented in.
*Lands* : Generally they live with their parental races unless cast out for some reason.  Since one species lives in temperate plains and the other in mountains the Kleinbar generally live in villages on the edge of both.
*Settlements* : See above.
*Beliefs* : Religious beliefs are pretty much the. same as other Goblinoids, and they worship the Goblinoid Pantheon.
*Relations*:  The Kleinbar have the same inborn hatred of non-Goblinoids as their parental races.  There is some animosity between them and the other Goblinids as well due to some prejudices.  The Bugbears consider them too physically weak.  Goblins note their tempers and tendency to solve problems with strength, and so consider them to be intellectually defective.

KLEINBAR ADVENTURES 
·	Adventurers have wiped out the village while you were on a raid.  The others are fleeing but you have decided to track down the humans and make them pay.  Stealth and poison will do wonders for you.
·	You've been jailed because various local murders were seen being committed by a Kleinbar.  You've seen the individual responsible and know it's something much more powerful than one of your kind.  The problem is what to do about it when your buddies spring you from jail?
·	Father has passed away at long last, and left everything to you, much to the dismay of your Bugbear half brothers.  Something doesn't add up as the old bastard never liked you.  Instinct tells you a hammer is about to fall somewhere near your vicinity....



Bugbear Strength
You have inherited your Bugbear parents power.
*Prerequisites*: Kleinbar, must be taken at 1st Level.
*Benefits*: You gain +2 Strength, but lose -2 Intelligence.

Goblin Agility
You have inherited your Goblin parents agility.
*Prerequisites*: Kleinbar, must be taken at 1st Level.
*Benefits*: You gain +2 Dexterity, but lose -2 Intelligence.

Born Wrong
You were born psychotic.
*Prerequisites*: Kleinbar, must be taken at 1st Level.
*Benefits*: You take a -2 Penalty on all Charisma Based skills except Bluff and Intimidation.  You may always Take 10 on Bluff and Intimidation Checks, and they are always considered Class Skills for you.

Kleinbar Rage
You are a little unstable.
*Prerequisites*: Born Wrong, Rage 2/day
*Benefits*: All of your Class Levels stack for purposes of determining how many times per day you can Rage.  When you are in a Rage/Frenzy, you gain a Bonus on Critical confirmation rolls equal to your Armor Class Penalty.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Goblin /bugbear would likely be Bugblin or Gobear, Goblin/Hobgoblin would probably be Hobgob or Gobhob, and Hobgoblin/bugbear would probably be Hobbear or Bughob. Or at least those are the first things that came to mind, your choice wich ones you use.

I can throw out some random ideas for raicial traits and such if you like, just not doing so at time of posting due it it being 3 AM and me being rather sleepy.

----------


## Cieyrin

I think we can be a bit more creative in coming up with names, like ye olde Orc/Ogre hybrids were called Ogrillons. Especially the Gob/Hobgob hybrid needs some serious differentiation on that scale.

Bugbear/Goblin: Gobber, Berren, Bugger
Bugbear/Hobgoblin: Hobber, Hogger, Bubblin
Goblin/Hobgoblin: Hobrunt, Gobrillon

...alright, that's not particularly any more creative but you get what I'm saying, right?

----------


## Bhu

how about kleinbar it means small bear

----------


## Draconi Redfir

That could work yeah. though i do preffer Bugblin myself :P

----------


## Cieyrin

> That could work yeah. though i do preffer Bugblin myself :P


Nothing says we can't have multiple names for critters. Looking at real world creatures, there are several names for them, depending on culture, region and language.

----------


## Tesla_pasta

The Half-Orc race from the players handbook 3.5 sucks.
like really bad.
why the hate? I really wanted to do a half-orc character, but they just cannot build as anything other than a boring fighter or barbarian.
Can we re-write it please? its late here, so I cant write it tonight, but imma rewrite half-orc to be on par with the other races tomorrow. it's kinda an "orc" resource, so ill put a link up here at least, though I should probably post the actual thing as a seperate thread for PEACHing

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Bored, so i figure i'll throw in some random ideas for the Bugblins while my melatonin pill is kicking in.

*Discription:*
Appear as medium-sized muscular goblins covered head-to-foot in thick hair, Taller then normal goblins, but still shorter then Hobgoblins, right around Dwarf size.

*Racial Traits*

+2 Str, +4 Dex, -4 Cha. Bugbear/Goblin hybrids are tough and dexterous like each of their parents, but their not-quite-either appearance can often be offputting.

Medium size (Short-End)

Humanoid (Goblinoid)

base speed 30ft

+4 racial bonus on Move silently checks and +2 on ride checks. Bugbear/Goblin hybrids inherit their parents natural stealth and skills with a mount.

Languages: Common, Goblin.


*Society:*

Often the result of Bugbears taking a liking to the Goblins they currently rule over, Bugbear/Goblin hybrids are born with an innate feeling of superiority towards their lesser relatives, only offset by their innate fear and feeling in inferiority towards their larger parent.  Bugbear/Goblin hybrids often assume leadership roles under their higher parents in successfully ruled Goblin tribes, but are usually put to use for more menial tasks such as hauling lumber and other manual labours in Goblin-ruled Goblin tribes. A Bugbear/Goblin hybrid in a Bugbear society is very rare as Bugbears view the hybrids as inferior and often cast them out on their own. Bugbear/Goblin hybrids in a seat of common in a goblin tribe are often only granted the position by their bugbear parent preferring one of it's own line in charge as opposed to an unrelated Goblin.

Goblins view Bugbear/Goblin hybrids the fairest, though often only as tall stronger goblins to be used were needed and respected when the hybrid is in a position of power.

Bugbears view the hybrids as lesser to themselves, but superior to ordinary Goblins. Any showing of respect towards a hybrid by a bugbear is often simply due to shared blood or a lack of other bugbears.

Hobgoblins view Bugbear/Goblin hybrids as little more then large, hairy goblins that are a little tougher then normal. Should a Hobgoblin come into possession of a goblin tribe housing one or more Bugbear/goblin hybrids, it will attempt to make the best of it's abilities, either keeping it in it's laborious position or promoting it to an elite combatant should it show an interest in learning to fight.

Bugbear/Goblin hybrids as mentioned before have a sense of superiority towards Goblins, a sense of inferiority towards Bugbears, and no strong opinions towards Hobgoblins. 

Usually Neutral-Evil.


I attempted to make a poorly-drawn image of the things, but it was taking so long so i just wrote this out. Feel free to use it, or don't again Im just throwing ideas out there because boredom.

----------


## Cieyrin

> The Half-Orc race from the players handbook 3.5 sucks.
> like really bad.
> why the hate? I really wanted to do a half-orc character, but they just cannot build as anything other than a boring fighter or barbarian.
> Can we re-write it please? its late here, so I cant write it tonight, but imma rewrite half-orc to be on par with the other races tomorrow. it's kinda an "orc" resource, so ill put a link up here at least, though I should probably post the actual thing as a seperate thread for PEACHing


It is true that normal half-orcs are rather bland in comparison to other races that actually have racial features beyond ability adjustments, darkvision and being treated as orcs. There are 2 versions of published half-orcs that are actually decent, those being Desert Half-Orcs and Frostblood Half-Orcs (Dragon Magic), though, even then, they don't have racial features dwarves, elves or halflings have. Taking a page from the PF Half-Orc gets you some actual features in terms of racial skill bonuses, an actual special ability and weapon proficiencies (though I really would have preferred if the Half-Orc ability adjusts had been +2 Str +2 Wis -2 Int). So, if we can do something like that, give Half-Orcs a boost to Survival, perhaps a racial bonus to HP like humans get to skill points, etc, it could balance out some, at least in my mind.

EDIT: As for the bugblin, there's a distinct lack of darkvision, as well as possibly scent and natural armor. Also, I'd think they'd still have 2 racial HD, considering bugbears have 3 and goblins have 1 which is overwritten when they take a class level, equating to 2 for a hybrid. As for the Ride bonus, that seems more a cultural than a genetic thing, since a bugblin would need a bigger mount that goblins are used to providing. Maybe there should be some unique bonuses for being a hybrid, something that comes forward for mixing those genetic traits. Something like a bonus to Cha skills when dealing with other gobbos, due to harnessing the strengths of both races, or being faster, due to overdeveloped goblin leg muscles on a bugbear chassis making them that much faster.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Well like i said those were just random ideas for Bhu to use if he likes em, i figured thinks like Darkvision and Scent would be a given.

----------


## Tesla_pasta

> It is true that normal half-orcs are rather bland in comparison to other races that actually have racial features beyond ability adjustments, darkvision and being treated as orcs. There are 2 versions of published half-orcs that are actually decent, those being Desert Half-Orcs and Frostblood Half-Orcs (Dragon Magic), though, even then, they don't have racial features dwarves, elves or halflings have. Taking a page from the PF Half-Orc gets you some actual features in terms of racial skill bonuses, an actual special ability and weapon proficiencies (though I really would have preferred if the Half-Orc ability adjusts had been +2 Str +2 Wis -2 Int). So, if we can do something like that, give Half-Orcs a boost to Survival, perhaps a racial bonus to HP like humans get to skill points, etc, it could balance out some, at least in my mind.
> 
> EDIT: As for the bugblin, there's a distinct lack of darkvision, as well as possibly scent and natural armor. Also, I'd think they'd still have 2 racial HD, considering bugbears have 3 and goblins have 1 which is overwritten when they take a class level, equating to 2 for a hybrid. As for the Ride bonus, that seems more a cultural than a genetic thing, since a bugblin would need a bigger mount that goblins are used to providing. Maybe there should be some unique bonuses for being a hybrid, something that comes forward for mixing those genetic traits. Something like a bonus to Cha skills when dealing with other gobbos, due to harnessing the strengths of both races, or being faster, due to overdeveloped goblin leg muscles on a bugbear chassis making them that much faster.


Ah, yes, forgot about the desert half-orcs. I still feel like they could get +2 racial to survival and intimidate to be on par. Ill just ask my DM about that one. Dont remember the last time I saw a half orc character...

----------


## Eikonos

Bhu is back  :Small Smile:  Yaaaaay !!

----------


## Bhu

Kleinbar and GOblin Mom updated, gunslinger coming soon.

----------


## Bhu

Anyone think the Kleinbar is a +1 LA as is or does it need something else to get it to that level?

----------


## Cieyrin

> Anyone think the Kleinbar is a +1 LA as is or does it need something else to get it to that level?


Needs more, as right now I could see it fine as just working with 2 RHD and being balanced.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Yeah seems like a LA+0 ATM. granted thats not a bad thing.

----------


## Bhu

We'll run with LA 0 then.  Any thoughts on them so far?

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Looks pretty good to me, overly strong goblins covered in hair. sounds pretty good :P

----------


## Bhu

Goblin mom updated.  You will likee i think

----------


## Draconi Redfir

a swarm of kids and a swarm of puppies. That mom is going to have her own private army soon XD

----------


## Cieyrin

> a swarm of kids and a swarm of puppies. That mom is going to have her own private army soon XD


A swarm of chihuahuas, pomeranians or corgies comes to mind, like a school of land piranha...

----------


## Bleak Ink

It just keeps getting better.  :Small Big Grin:  Great job all around.

----------


## Bhu

minor fluff update to kleinbar

----------


## Bhu

Gobbin Mom has minor update.  Does the humiliate rant look ok?

----------


## Cieyrin

> Gobbin Mom has minor update.  Does the humiliate rant look ok?


Looks alright to me.

----------


## Bhu

Kleinbar done and ready for reviwe

----------


## Draconi Redfir

looks good to me, and i like the raicial feats.

----------


## Cieyrin

The racial feats for changing the stat mods should probably say 'gain a -2 Int penalty' instead of lose but other than that, I likes what I see. Kleinbar Rage makes me think there'll be many Reckless Ragers among them, which is kinda a neat side perk.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bhu

You want a racial PrC or substitution levels maybe?

----------


## Cieyrin

> You want a racial PrC or substitution levels maybe?


Either or would be cool. Substitution Levels need more love, though.

----------


## Bhu

*Goblin Child*
                      Tiny Humanoid (Goblinoid)
*Hit Dice:*             1d8 (4 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:*          14 (+2 Size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +0/-10
*Attack:*               Bite +2 melee (1d3-2)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +2 melee (1d3-2)
*Space/Reach:*          2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      -
*Special Qualities:*    Dark Vision 60', AAAAH!
*Saves:*                Fort +0, Ref +4, Will +0
*Abilities:*            Str 6, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Hide +10, Listen +2, Move Silently +6, Ride +6, Spot +2
*Feats:*                Weapon Finesse
*Environment:*          Temperate Plains
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral Evil
*Advancement:*          ---
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

*AAAAH! (Ex):* Goblin Children gain a +2 Dodge Bonus to AC against opponents of a Larger Size Class than themselves (this stacks with other Dodge Bonuses).

*Skills:* Goblins have a +4 Racial Bonus on Move Silently and Ride Checks.

*Combat:* Generally Goblin children flee, leading their pursuers into traps or ambushes.




*Goblin Child Swarm*
                      Tiny Humanoid (Goblinoid, Swarm)
*Hit Dice:*             5d8 (22 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:*          14 (+2 Size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +3/-
*Attack:*               Swarm (1d6)
*Full Attack:*          Swarm (1d6)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Distraction
*Special Qualities:*    Dark Vision 60', Swarm traits, Half Damage from Slashing and Piercing, AAAAH!
*Saves:*                Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +1
*Abilities:*            Str 6, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Hide +10, Listen +2, Move Silently +10, Ride +6, Spot +2
*Feats:*                Dodge, Mobility
*Environment:*          Temperate Plains
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral Evil
*Advancement:*          ---
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

*AAAAH! (Ex):* Goblin Children gain a +2 Dodge Bonus to AC against opponents of a Larger Size Class than themselves (this stacks with other Dodge Bonuses).

*Distraction (Ex):* Any living creature that begins it's turn with a Swarm in it's space must make a DC 12 Fortitude Save or be Nauseated for 1 round. Save DC is Constitution based.

*Skills:* Goblins have a +4 Racial Bonus on Move Silently and Ride Checks.

*Combat:*  When in swarms Goblin children like to hide and ambush weaker looking adventurers with their land piranha imitation.


*Companion Abilities*
{table=head]Level|Bonus HD|Dodge Bonus to AC|Roll Bonus|Initiative Bonus|Special
1-2|+0|+0|+0|+1|Hitch-a-Ride
3-5|+2|+2|+1|+2|Uncanny Dodge
6-8|+4|+4|+2|+3|Enhanced Sugar Rush
9-11|+6|+6|+3|+4|Enhanced Inspiration
12-14|+8|+8|+4|+5|
15-17|+10|+10|+5|+6|Improved Uncanny Dodge
18-20|+12|+12|+6|+7|
[/table]

_Bonus HD_ The number of extra d8 Hit Dice gained by the Goblin Child.  It has Good Reflex Save.
_Dodge Bonus to AC_ The number here is an improvement to the Goblin Child's Dodge Bonus to AC against all opponents.
_Distraction Bonus_ The Save DC of the Goblin Childrens Distraction ability improves by this much (if it's a single Goblin Child it gains this as a Bonus to Hide Checks instead).
_Initiative Bonus_ This is how much the Goblin Child's existing Initiative Bonus improves by.

*Hitch-a-Ride (Ex)* The Goblin child/children is/are so small that they can be carried around by either the goblin mom, or any other being able to carry them. While riding on another unit, the children take up no additional space, and are able to make a single attack from their mount per round. Clinging to a unit in combat requires a DC10 ride check (As a move action) or they will fall off and take 1d4 points of damage per size category higher then small. (Falling from a small unit will deal no damage, falling from a medium will deal 1d4 damage, falling from a large will deal 2d4 damage, ETC.) Riding around on a Goblin Mom does not require a ride check unless in combat, riding around on a willing mount requires a DC10 ride check only once (to get onto the mount) and riding on an unwilling unit requires a DC15 ride check to mount, and a DC10 ride check to stay mounted. Unwilling mounts may attempt to remove the goblin children at any time to a maximum of five times, should the goblin children succeed five consecutive DC10 ride checks, the unwilling mount must give up for at least 1d6 hours before trying again. 

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex)* Identical to the ability listed on page 50 of the PHB.

*Enhanced Sugar Rush (Su)* When under the effects of the Goblin Mom's Sugar Rush ability your base land speed doubles, after which you are Fatigued.

*Enhanced Inspiration (Su)* When under the effects of the Goblin Mom's "I Raised You" ability, the Bonus granted is +1 more than normal

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex)* Identical to the ability listed on page 50 of the PHB.

----------


## Bhu

*Worg Puppy*
                      Tiny Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             1d10+1 (6 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          17 (+2 Size, +4 Dex, +1 Natural), touch 16, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +1/-8
*Attack:*               Bite +5 melee (1d3-1)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +5 melee (1d3-1)
*Space/Reach:*          2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Trip
*Special Qualities:*    Dark Vision 60', Low Light Vision, Scent
*Saves:*                Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +2
*Abilities:*            Str 9, Dex 19, Con 13, Int 4, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Hide +14, Listen +4, Move Silently +7, Spot +4, Survival +2 (+6 Tracking by Scent)
*Feats:*                Weapon Finesse, Track (B)
*Environment:*          Temperate Plains
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral Evil
*Advancement:*          ---
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

*Trip (Ex):* A Worg that successfully hits with a Bite Attack can attempt to Trip the opponent as a Free Action with a +3 Bonus to the Check.  It does not need to make a Touch Attack and does not provoke an Attack of Opportunity.  If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot attempt to Trip the Worg in response as normal.

*Skills:* Worgs have a +1 Racial Bonus on Listen, Move Silently, and Spot Checks.  They also get a +2 Racial Bonus on Hide Checks, and +4 Racial Bonus on Survival Checks when tracking by Scent.

*Combat* Worg Pups are smart enough not to be too aggressive because of their size.  They're sneaky.  They like to trip you and run away.

*Worg Pup Swarm*
                      Tiny Magical Beast (Swarm)
*Hit Dice:*             5d10+5 (32 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          17 (+2 Size, +4 Dex, +1 Natural), touch 16, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +5/-
*Attack:*               Swarm (1d6)
*Full Attack:*          Swarm (1d6)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Distraction, Trip
*Special Qualities:*    Dark Vision 60', Low Light Vision, Scent, Swarm traits, Half damage from Slashing and Piercing
*Saves:*                Fort +5, Ref +8, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 9, Dex 19, Con 13, Int 4, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Hide +14, Listen +5, Move Silently +7, Spot +5, Survival +4 (+8 Tracking by Scent)
*Feats:*                Alertness, Track
*Environment:*          Temperate Plains
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* 
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral Evil
*Advancement:*          ---
*Level Adjustment:*     ---


*Trip (Ex):* A Worg that successfully hits with a Swarm Attack can attempt to Trip the opponent as a Free Action with a +3 Bonus to the Check.  It does not need to make a Touch Attack and does not provoke an Attack of Opportunity.  If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot attempt to Trip the Worg in response as normal.

*Distraction (Ex):* Any living creature that begins it's turn with a Swarm in it's space must make a DC 12 Fortitude Save or be Nauseated for 1 round. Save DC is Constitution based.

*Skills:* Worgs have a +1 Racial Bonus on Listen, Move Silently, and Spot Checks.  They also get a +2 Racial Bonus on Hide Checks, and +4 Racial Bonus on Survival Checks when tracking by Scent.

*Combat*In horde form Worg puppies are more aggressive.  They try to trip up weaker looking opponents and then latch on.


*Companion Abilities*
{table=head]Level|Bonus HD|Natural Armor Adj.|Roll Bonus|Initiative Bonus|Special
1-2|+0|+0|+0|+1|Loyalty
3-5|+2|+2|+1|+2|Sneak Attack +1d6
6-8|+4|+4|+2|+3|Enhanced Trip
9-11|+6|+6|+3|+4|Enhanced Inspiration
12-14|+8|+8|+4|+5|
15-17|+10|+10|+5|+6|Sneak Attack +2d6
18-20|+12|+12|+6|+7|
[/table]

_Bonus HD_ The number of extra d8 Hit Dice gained by the Worg Pup.  It has Good Fortitude and Reflex Saves.
_Natural Armor Adj._ The number here is an improvement to the Worg Pup's existing Natural AC Bonus.
_Distraction Bonus_ The Save DC of the Worg Pups Distraction ability improves by this much (if it's a single Worg Pup it gains this as a Bonus to Hide Checks instead).
_Initiative Bonus_ This is how much the Worg Pup's existing Initiative Bonus improves by.

*Loyalty (Ex)* You are immune to Fear effects as long as you remain within 10' of he Goblin Mom.

*Sneak Attack (Ex)* Identical to the ability listed on page 50 of the PHB.

*Enhanced Trip (Ex)* Your Trip checks now get a +2 Bonus.

*Enhanced Inspiration (Ex)* When under the effects of the Goblin Mom's "I Raised You" ability, the Bonus granted is +1 more than normal

----------


## Bhu

*GOBLIN BOMBER* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_And so he says, I don't like the cut of your jib! And I go, I says, It's the only jib I got, baby!_  

 Goblin Bombers are elite military units who have discovered gunpowder and specialize in the use of guns, bombs and incendiaries.  Which is a pretty nice way of saying they're cannon fodder for the Hobgoblin military who are smart enough not to get involved with unstable chemical mixtures...

BECOMING A GOBLIN BOMBER   
Knowing the right skills helps, but being crazy is an absolute necessity.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Any Goblin
*Skills*:  Craft (Alchemy, Guns) 4 ranks, Disable Device 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Personal Firearms Proficiency*, Point Blank Shot

* See d20 Modern.


*Class Skills*
 The Goblin Bomber's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Alchemy, Guns)(Int), Disable Device (Int), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering, Dungeoneering)(Int), Listen (Wis), Profession (Wis), Search (Int), and Spot (Wis)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Guns
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Grenades
3. +2    +1     +3     +3    Gumption +1
4. +3    +1     +4     +4    Guns
5. +3    +1     +4     +4    Grenades
6. +4    +2     +5     +5    Gumption +2
7. +5    +2     +5     +5    Guns
8. +6    +2     +6     +6    Grenades
9. +6    +3     +6     +6    Gumption +3
10.+7    +3     +7     +7    Yeah, Baby!
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Bombers gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Guns (Ex):* You become proficient with, and able to use Craft (guns) to make the following items from page 20-22 of D20 Past:
1st Level: Blunderbuss Musket, Blunderbuss Pistol, Brown Bess, Cannons, Snaplock Musket, Snaplock Pistol.

4th Level: Dueling Pistol, Ferguson Rifle, Four-Barrel Pistol.

7th Level: Colt revolver rifle, Kentucky Rifle, Pepperbox, Plains Rifle, Rifle-Musket, 12 gauge double barrel shotgun.  Craft DC's and creation costs are listed below.  

In addition at Levels 1, 4, and 7 you get 1 Gun Feat (also listed below), and may now choose Gun Feats whenever you get a General Feat from leveling up.  You may also choose the Feat 'Part Time Wizard'.

*Grenades (Ex):* You become proficient with, and able to use Craft (guns) to make the following items from page 26 of D20 Past (Items marked with a * are new, and stats will be given below): 
2nd Level: Blast Grenade, Gunpowder Barrel, Molotov*, Smoke Bomb *

5th Level: Bomb*, Fire Rockets *, Multiple Rocket Launcher *

8th Level: Dynamite, Portable Cannon *, Land Mine *

In addition at Levels 2, 5, and 8 you get 1 Grenade Feat (also listed below)and may now choose Grenade Feats whenever you get a General Feat from leveling up.  You may also choose the Feat 'Part Time Wizard'.

*Gumption (Ex):* Your lunacy and intense familiarity with unexpected explosions does you well, and you gain a +1 Bonus to the following rolls:

Any Save made to avoid an effect than causes the following conditions: Blinded, Checked, Dazed, Dazzled, Deafened, Knocked Prone, or Stunned,

Any Fear Effects or Morale Penalties.

At level 6 the Bonus increases to +2, and at Level 9 it increases to +3.

*Yeah, Baby! (Ex)* You gain a +4 Bonus on all Saving throws against any attack, spell or power that has an Area of Effect.  You become proficient with, and able to use Craft (guns) to make Super Bombs.

PLAYING A GOBLIN BOMBER 
 People are nervous around you, and not just because you have barrels of explosive powder strapped to you.  It's worse if you've had coffee.  Heck after about 5 cups your meal is free as long as you move along.  People are weird. 
*Combat*: Louder, bigger, and more dangerous is better.  Well, usually, it depends on how close you are to the action.  You prefer to be behind a nice wall or on a fast moving Worg scattering bombs or gunning people down.  Burning things is pretty awesome too.  You, uh...you may have a problem.
*Advancement*: Advancement kinda depends on what area you'd like to specialize in.  Gunfighters try to make bigger, better guns,  Grenadiers try to make bigger explosions.  The loonies look for better ways to try to look good doing stupid things that should cause their death.
*Resources*: The military is always in need of a Goblin like you.  So are criminals, adventurers, mercenaries, just about anyone who needs something burnt down, blown up, or shot.

GOBLIN BOMBERS IN THE WORLD 
_"Could you point that elsewhere please?"_ 
 Bombers are usually working in their labs avoiding the populace, or testing their latest invention on said populace.  Which is a polite way of saying you don't get a lot of dates...
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is sucked up by finding (or stealing) funds for research, building prototypes, and then testing them.  Occasional thought id given to food or bathing,
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: There are many loose associations of Bombers who band together for mutual support and protection (and mostly so they can steal each others designs).

NPC Reaction 
 You may things 'splode.  It's a given no one wants you around.

GOBLIN BOMBERS IN THE GAME 
 Too much use of fire and explosives causes unintended collateral damage.  Make sure the Bomber knows he could accidentally kill the party.
*Adaptation*: This could be done for serious or silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: PC's will encounter Bombers on random arson sprees, in military combat, conducting fireworks shows, etc.

Sample Encounter 

*EL 12*: The PC's leave their favorite bar when a lone Goblin steps into the street and gives them 'the look'.  Obviously he's an assassin or the floor show.


Carbine Joe
NE Male Goblin Rogue 6/Goblin Bomber 6
*Init* +4, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, Dark Vision 60'
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Gnoll, Goblin
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   (+4 Dex, )
*hp* 54 (12 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +14, *Will* +9  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +8, *Grp* +2
*Atk Options* Sneak Attack +3d6
*Combat Gear*
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 6, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 8
*SQ* Trapfinding, Trap Sense +2, Evasion, Uncanny Dodge
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC GOBLIN BOMBER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Guns* At Level 21 you become proficient with, and able to use Craft (guns) to make the following items from page 20-22 of D20 Past: Army Revolver, Derringer, Dreyse Needle Gun, LeMat Revolver, Navy Revolver
*Grenades* At Level 22 you become proficient with, and able to use Craft (guns) to make the following items: Focused Charge*, Improved Land Mine*
*Gumption* At Level 23 and every 3 levels after your Gumption Bonus goes up by +1.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Goblin Bomber gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th


*GUN FEATS*

Abnormal Ammo
You can make really unusual bullets.
*Prerequisites*: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, must know spell doing an unusual damage such as energy, negative energy, force, etc
*Benefits*: You can make magic bullets.  Any bullets you have enchanted to be at least +1 may also be enchanted to do a particular form of damage by 'losing' one spell that does that type of damage when crafting the ammo.  In other words if you want fire bullets, and know Flame Sphere you can lose 1 memorization of Flame Sphere (or 1 spell slot of that level if you know Flame Sphere) as a Free Action while crafting the ammo, and they do fire damage on a successful hit.

Anti-Air
You can shoot opponents out of the sky.
*Prerequisites*: Far Shot
*Benefits*: Flying opponents you shoot must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus damage taken) or fall out of the sky taking additional falling damage if they can hit the ground this turn.

BFG
You can modify guns to do more damage.
*Prerequisites*: Craft (Guns) 8 ranks
*Benefits*: When making a gun you can increase the ammo size if you add +4 to the Craft DC.  If successful the guns damage increases one step (for example if it did 1d10 it now does 1d12).

Blown Across the Room
Your Guns do knockback.
*Prerequisites*: Craft (Guns) 8 ranks
*Benefits*: When making a gun you can modify it' stopping power if you add +4 to the Craft DC.  If successful any opponent shot by the gun must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus damage taken) or be Checked, and pushed back 10'.

Bottomless Magazines
Magical cross training means you no longer have to reload.
*Prerequisites*: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, must know Minor Creation spell
*Benefits*: When crafting a Gun of at least +1 Enchantment you can lose 1 memorization of Minor Creation (or 1 spell slot of that level if you know Flame Sphere) as a Free Action, and that Gun never needs to be reloaded.  The Gun costs an additional +xxx GP to make.

Cold Sniper
You can castrate a fly at 100 yards with a hand cannon.
*Prerequisites*: Far Shot
*Benefits*: The range increments at which you take Spot and Ranged Attack Penalties are doubled.

Depleted Phlebotinum Shells
You knew those 'Learn Wizardy at Home' courses would come in handy.  Now you can gun down those pesky foes with DR.
*Prerequisites*: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, must know the Major Creation Spell
*Benefits*: As a Swift Action, once per round you may change the material the bullets in your gun are made from, or change their Alignment Subtype for purposes of overcoming DR.  Obviously you still have to guess what will overcome the DR unless you know that ahead of time.

Gun Struggle
It helps to be able to use a firearm in a grapple.
*Prerequisites*: Defensive Archery (see Races of the Wild)
*Benefits*: You may fire Medium or smaller guns in a Grapple without penalty.

Hollywood Silencer
Your guns are quiet.
*Prerequisites*: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Silent Spell
*Benefits*: When crafting a Gun of at least +1 Enchantment you can lose 1 memorization of any Illusion spell that effects hearing (or 1 spell slot of that level if you know the spell) as a Free Action, and that Gun is completely silent when fired.

Laser Sights
Your can make targeting rays!
*Prerequisites*: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, must know Targeting Ray spell
*Benefits*: When crafting a Gun of at least +1 Enchantment you can lose 1 memorization of Targeting Ray (or 1 spell slot of that level if you know Flame Sphere) as a Free Action, and that Gun permanently gains the Targeting Rays Bonus on attack rolls.  Costs an additional xxx GP to make.

Last Breath Bullet
You always get one last shot.
*Prerequisites*: None.
*Benefits*: If you take enough damage to be brought to 0 hp or less, or Fail a Save vs a Death Effect or anything that instantly kills you, you may attack with your Gun as a Free Action before dying at no penalty.

LEEEEROOOY!
You charge with guns blazing.
*Prerequisites*: Shot on the Run
*Benefits*: When performing a Charge Attack you may make one additional Ranged Attack with a Gun at any point during the charge.

Master Gunsmith
You could make a revolver out of anything.
*Prerequisites*: Craft (Guns) 12 ranks
*Benefits*: Reduce the time and GP costs to make Guns by 25%.  Additionally you can make crude guns out of substandard materials at 50% the time and cost normal, but they are -1 to hit and damage.

Quick Draw
You've often shot opponents before they can even react.
*Prerequisites*: Improved Initiative
*Benefits*: You may draw any gun of Small size or smaller and fire it once per turn as a Swift Action.  You may do this a number of times per day equal to your Dexterity Modifier.

Shoot Out the Lock
You're good at opening doors.
*Prerequisites*: Ranged Sunder
*Benefits*: You get a +4 bonus on all rolls when making a Ranged Sunder attack.


*GRENADE FEATS*

Cluster Bombs
You sow confusion with a cluster of small bombs that detonate around you.
*Prerequisites*: Craft (Guns) 12 ranks
*Benefits*: You have rigged a harness with up to 12 Grenades Size Class Small or smaller.  As a Swift Action you may pull a cord, and 3 Grenades each get flung in each of the 4 directions from your square, targeting a random square 15' away (leaving you just outside of the blast radius).   Harness weighs 5 lbs and costs 50 GP and 4 hours to make.

Explosives Expert
You can make a bomb out of anything.
*Prerequisites*: Craft (Guns) 12 ranks
*Benefits*: Reduce the time and GP costs to make Grenades by 25%.  Additionally you can make crude grenades out of substandard materials at 50% the time and cost normal, but they are -1 to hit and damage.

Goblin Fire
Your Molotov's contain napalm.  Throw with care obviously...
*Prerequisites*: Craft (Alchemy) 6 ranks
*Benefits*: Molotov Cocktails you make burn for 1d3 rounds.

Grenade Hot Potato
You can catch and return grenade-like weapons thrown at you.
*Prerequisites*: Grenadier
*Benefits*: You can make a DC 20 Reflex Save to catch any Grenade like weapon thrown into your square, and throw it yourself.  

High Speed Missile Dodge
You're used to moving out of the way of projectiles due to lab accidents...
*Prerequisites*: Mobility
*Benefits*: The Bonus to AC you get from Mobility now applies to all Ranged Attacks as well as any Attacks of Opportunity.

Incredibly Obvious Bomb
Your bombs sow fear and discord.
*Prerequisites*: Craft (Guns) 6 ranks
*Benefits*: Living opponents seeing one of your bombs must make a Willpower Save (DC is 12 plus 1/2 Hit Dice) or be Shaken as long as he remains within 60' of the Bomb.

Knock Out Bomb
Your Smoke Bombs contain Knockout Gas.
*Prerequisites*: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, must know Deep Slumber spell
*Benefits*: Your Smoke Bombs still have their normal Area of Effect and Duration, but instead of smoke they have the same effect as a Deep Slumber spell.

Logic Bomb
Your Grenades are extra effective against Constructs.
*Prerequisites*: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, must know Repair Serious Damage spell
*Benefits*: Ironically, despite the prerequisite, your Grenades that do Concussion damage do an extra 4d6 damage.

Macross Missile Massacre
You go overboard with the rockets.
*Prerequisites*: Craft (Guns) 12 ranks
*Benefits*: Your rockets fire clusters of smaller rockets, which fire yet smaller clusters of rockets.  Damage for your Multiple Rocket Launcher is halved, but the burst radius is doubled.

Missile Lock On
Your primitive rockets have pretty decent accuracy...
*Prerequisites*: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, must know True Strike spell
*Benefits*: Your Fire Rocket and Multiple Rocket Launcher ammo gains the benefits of a True Strike spell when fired.  Each Rocket costs an additional xx GP to make.

Rocket Punch
Instead of being explosives your rockets contain large iron fists...
*Prerequisites*: Craft (Guns) 6 ranks
*Benefits*: Rockets from your Multiple Rocket Launcher may instead do 12d6 Ballistic damage instead of the normal explosion.  Rocket punches threaten a critical on a natural 20.

Snake Bombs
Your Smoke Bombs contain Poison Gas.
*Prerequisites*: Craft (Poison) 12 ranks or must know the Poison spell
*Benefits*: Your Smoke Bombs can contain any inhaled poison instead of smoke (Area an Duration is same).  Each Bomb costs an additional xx GP to make.

Sticky Bombs
Your Grenades are adhesive.
*Prerequisites*: Craft (Alchemy) 6 ranks or must know the Make Whole spell
*Benefits*: Your Blast Grenades contain a small bulb on one side filled with a tiny amount of Sovereign Glue, and you may attach one to an opponent or other target with a melee touch attack (breaking the bulb and adhering the Grenade).  The victim can per form a Strength Check (DC 15) to remove it this round if he has an action left.  It adheres permanently the next round.  Each Bomb costs an additional xx GP to make.

Stink Bombs
Oh God, the smell...
*Prerequisites*: Craft (Alchemy) 8 ranks or know the Stinking Cloud spell
*Benefits*: Your Smoke Bombs have their normal Area and Duration but instead of smoke they duplicate the Stinking Cloud spell.

Unholy Nuke
Your bomb has a little Essence of the Devil...
*Prerequisites*: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Corrupt Spell (see Complete Divine)
*Benefits*: Any Grenade you make that does Concussion Damage now has it's damage split between Concussion and Profane damage.  Each Bomb costs an additional xx GP to make.

Notes: Craft time listed is to assemble from parts.  GP Cost is selling price, you can make it for half that.

*Crafting Weapons*
{table=head]Weapon|Craft DC|Craft Time|GP Cost
Army Revolver|25|4 hours|350 GP|
Blast Grenade|15|10 min.|350 GP|
Bomb|20|1 hour|700 GP|
Blunderbuss Musket|20|3 hours|475 GP|
Blunderbuss Pistol|20|3 hours|475 GP|
Brown Bess|20|3 hours|325 GP|
Cannon, Field (1 lb.)|25|1 week|1050 GP|
Cannon, Field (6 lb.)|25|1 week|1100 GP|
Cannon, Field (9 lb.)|25|1 week|1150 GP|
Cannon, Field (12 lb.)|25|1 week|1200 GP|
Cannon, Siege (18 lb.)|25|1 week|1250 GP|
Cannon, Siege (32 lb.)|25|1 week|1300 GP|
Cannon, Siege (60 lb.)|25|1 week|1350 GP|
Colt Revolver Rifle|25|4 hours|425 GP|
Derringer|25|4 hours|225 GP|
Dreyse Needle Gun|25|5 hours|400 GP|
Dueling Pistol|20|3 hours|4475 GP|
Dynamite (1 stick)|15|10 min.|300 GP|
Ferguson Rifle|25|5 hours|450 GP|
Fire Rocket Launcher|25|3 days|300 GP|
Four-Barrel Pistol|20|4 hours|300 GP|
Gunpowder Barrel|20|1 hour|300 GP|
Kentucky Rifle|20|4 hours|350 GP|
Land Mine|20|1 hour|600 GP|
Land Mine, Improved|25|3 hours|750 GP|
LeMat Revolver|25|5 hours|375 GP|
Molotov|10|1 round|150 GP|
Multiple Rocket Launcher|25|1 week|1200 GP|
Navy Revolver|25|4 hours|325 GP|
Pepperbox|25|4 hours|350 GP|
Plains Rifle|12|4 hours|300 GP|
Portable Cannon|25|2 weeks|750 GP|
Rifle Musket|20|3 hours|350 GP|
Smoke Bomb|10|4 hours|250 GP|
Snaplock Musket|20|3 hours|525 GP|
Snaplock Pistol|20|3 hours|500 GP|
Super Bomb|35|1 month|1600 GP|
12 Gauge double barrel shotgun|25|4 hours|375 GP|
Gunpowder (1 lb.)|10|1 hour|60 GP|
Pistol Shot (12)|15|1 hour|200 GP|
Blunderbuss Shot (10)|15|1 hour|150 GP|
Musket Shot (10)|15|1 hour|200 GP|
12 Gauge Buckshot (10)|15|2 hours|100 GP|
18 Gauge Buckshot (10)|15|2 hours|75 GP|
Cannon Shot (10) 1 lb.|15|1 day|100 GP|
Cannon Shot (10) 6 lb.|15|1 day|125 GP|
Cannon Shot (10) 9 lb.|15|1 day|150 GP|
Cannon Shot (10) 12 lb.|15|1 day|175 GP|
Cannon Shot (10) 16 lb.|15|1 day|200 GP|
Cannon Shot (10) 32 lb.|15|1 day|225 GP|
Cannon Shot (10) 60 lb.|15|1 day|250 GP|
Chain Shot (10)|20|+6 hours|+25 GP|
Grapeshot (10)|20|+ 1 day|+25 GP|
Fire Rockets (10)|20|10 hours|250 GP|
Rockets (10)|30|8 days|350 GP|
Focused Charge|20|+1 day|+500 GP|
Percussion Cap Ammo (20) .22|20|2 hours|100 GP|
Percussion Cap Ammo (20) .36|20|2 hours|125 GP|
Percussion Cap Ammo (20) .41|20|2 hours|125 GP|
Percussion Cap Ammo (20) .42|20|2 hours|125 GP|
Percussion Cap Ammo (20) .44|20|2 hours|125 GP|
Percussion Cap Ammo (20) .58|20|2 hours|175 GP|
Percussion Cap Ammo (20) .60|20|2 hours|200 GP|
[/table]


Part Time Wizard
You knew those vocational courses would occasionally come in handy...
*Prerequisites*: Int 15+, Knowledge Arcane 6 ranks, Spellcraft 6 ranks
*Benefits*: This Feat may me taken multiple times.  Each time you take it choose one spell from the Wizard spell list.  You are considered to be a Wizard of Level equal to your Hit Dice for choosing a spell, and you must also meet the Intelligence requirement for casting it.  You may now cast this spell once per day as a Wizard whose Caster Level is (your current Hit Dice minus 2).

----------


## Bhu

*Kleinbar Racial Substitution Levels*

*BARBARIAN*
*Levels 2 and 4*: Replace Uncanny Dodge and Improved Uncanny Dodge with Uncanny Stamina and Improved Uncanny Stamina
*Uncanny Stamina*: When you make a successful Fortitude Saving Throw against any effect that does half damage on a successful Fortitude Save (or a reduced effect) you now take no damage/effect on a successful Save.  This cannot be used if you are paralyzed or helpless.
*Improved Uncanny Stamina*: You now only take partial damage/effect on a failed Fortitude Save as well.

*ROGUE*
*Level 10*: Gains the following new options when choosing a Rogues Special Ability.
*Blind*: If you successfully confirm a Critical and are able to add your Sneak Attack dice to the attack, your opponent must make a Reflex Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Strength modifier) or be permanently Blinded.
*Silence*: If you successfully confirm a Critical and are able to add your Sneak Attack dice to the attack, your opponent must make a Reflex Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Strength modifier) or be permanently muted.
*Slow*: If you successfully confirm a Critical and are able to add your Sneak Attack dice to the attack, your opponent must make a Reflex Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Strength modifier) or have his movement speed halved for a week.

*LURK*
*Level 8*: Replace Initiative Boost with Killer's Edge.
*Killer's Edge*: The Save DC of your Lurk Augments gains an additional Bonus equal to your Int Modifier. In other words if it was a DC 12 (10 +2 for Int) it's now a 14.

*SERIAL KILLER* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_"I was only following Maglubiyet's orders."_  

 You make the world a more interesting place.  And by interesting we mean a hellish nightmare of terror and uncertainty.  Everyone has emotional and mental problems, but few have them on the Epic scale you do.  

BECOMING A SERIAL KILLER   
Generally you must be a Kleinbar who was born with or developed some form of psychosis.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Kleinbar
*Class Abilities*:  Rage, Sneak Attack
*Feats*:  Born Wrong, Kleinbar Rage
*Skills*:  Bluff 6 ranks, Hide 6 ranks, Listen 6 ranks, Move Silently 6 ranks
*Alignment* Must be Neutral Evil or Chaotic Evil.


*Class Skills*
 The Serial Killer's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Disable Device (Int), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Mask of Sanity +2
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    +1d6 Sneak Attack
3. +2    +3     +1     +3    Silent Rage
4. +3    +4     +1     +4    Mask of Sanity +4
5. +3    +4     +1     +4    +1d6 Sneak Attack
6. +4    +5     +2     +5    Silent Rage
7. +5    +5     +2     +5    Mask of Sanity +6
8. +6    +6     +2     +6    +1d6 Sneak Attack
9. +6    +6     +3     +6    Silent Rage
10.+7    +7     +3     +7    Psychotic Fury
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Serial Killer gains proficiency with any one Exotic Weapon.

*Mask of Sanity (Ex):* At Levels 1, 4, and 7 the Serial Killer gains a cumulative +2 Bonus to Bluff and Intimidate Checks.

*Sneak Attack (Ex):* Identical to the ability listed on page 50 of the PHB.

*Silent Rage (Ex):* At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you gain an additional daily use of Rage.  You may also use the following skills now while Raging: Bluff, Hide, Move Silently, and Tumble.

*Psychotic Fury (Ex)* You become immune to Mind-Affecting Effects while Raging.

PLAYING A SERIAL KILLER 
 You kill people.  Well, among other things, but mostly people.  Motives include sex, a need to sow fear, wealth, what you see as a Divine mission, or perhaps even orders from a demon or deity.  Why you do what  you do generally isn't important to others.  They're a lot more interested in the possibility you may be a danger to them.  
*Combat*: You don't fight people, you ambush them.  Fighting gives them the option of fighting you back, and that simply will not do.  
*Advancement*: Advancement really depends on the individual delusions of each serial killer.   They usually approach a wide variety of class mixes.
*Resources*: Unless you happen to be someone's pet murderer, you're pretty much on your own.  Not many people can abide your personality long enough to deal with having you as a hireling.

SERIAL KILLERS IN THE WORLD 
_"He was always a little too quiet for a Goblinoid..."_ 
 Serial Killers are feared and reviled for the most part, though in the more Evil cultures they can become hero's.  Their mental problems make them predictable though, and few remain on any position of power for very long.
*Daily Life*: Daily life varies depending on your PC's individual mental aberrations.  Mostly you'll be hiding from society in the hopes they don't discover you.
*Notables*:
*Organizations*: Serial Killers are loners.  Occasionally a rare few work in pairs, but generally they see each other as competition.  Some organizations hire them as assassins/torturers, but most prefer their help more controllable.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's would likely murder you as a foaming at the mouth lynch mob if they knew who you were.  You must always appear to be normal in their eyes.

SERIAL KILLERS IN THE GAME 
 This class will be troublesome.  It assumes one PC is (perhaps secretly) suffering from psychosis, and feels a need to murder people.  Even in an all evil party this might not fly since it assumes the PC's character has little self control, and will eventually commit deeds that lead back to the party at inopportune moments.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for serious, grim campaigns but can be used in dark humor.
*Encounters*: PC's will rarely realize they've encountered a serial killer unless they walk in on him doing what comes naturally.  

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Several locals have been murdered and eaten.  No one seems to be talking until an old Goblin woman with tears in her eyes asks to speak to the PC's.


The Greenbriar Cannibal
CE Male Kleinbar Barbarian 4/Rogue 2/Serial Killer 6
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* Common, Goblin
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  (12 HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 6
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SERIAL KILLER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 8 + int 
*Mask of Sanity* At Level 21 and every 3 levels thereafter your Bonus increases by an additional +2.
*Sneak Attack* At Level 22 and every 3 Levels thereafter you gain an additional +1 Sneak Attack.
*Silent Rage* At Level 23 and every 3 Levels thereafter you gain an additional daily use of Rage.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Serial Killer gains a Bonus Feat every 4 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

Catching up on some requests and other stuff.  Goblin Mom just needs a capstone now.

----------


## Dr.Orpheus

For anyone who wants to apply this to a goblin/orc campaign they run I have a funny idea.  A tipical rule in a orc tribe is for the orc who kills the chief orc to become the new chief.  Now what if an orc kills himself this would result in his corpse being chief forever (however I doubt that the orcs would keep fallowing this dead chief unless for some reson the tribe was lawful and respeted there tradition).

----------


## Bhu

zombie orc chief prc?

----------


## Draconi Redfir

There was an alien species in the Animorphs books which always killed their ship's captain so he/she could never make mistakes. How exactly this worked out remains a mystery, but a simmiler thing could be done here.

----------


## Bhu

minor updates

Goblin Mom has capstone. anyone have thoughts on it?

Cieyin anything you think needs added feat wise to the goblin shooter?

Inspired by Dr. Orpheus who has my massive apologies for taking so long

*ZOMBIE CHIEF* 

 

_"This is the second barrel of elf hearts the Chief has asked for.  I think he may have a problem."_  

_"You can get addicted to elf hearts?"_

_"You can if you're dead."_

 The many orc tribes know only one universal rule "With great power comes the additional power of being the leader", but they probably use fewer words. Some orcs convince themselves that suicidal acts are the best way to display their powers, and die while becoming the chief or not long after.  If there is no clear successor there is occasionally a backup plan to secretly raise the Chief from the dead if Resurrection is not a possibility.  Sometimes Chiefs purposefully undergo the rituals necessary after committing suicide as traditionally killing the old Chief is how you become the new one.  Hard to kill a dead man isn't it?

BECOMING A ZOMBIE CHIEF   
There is a plan in place to have yourself raised as a flesh eating undead monster after your death.  Obviously you haven't thought through the implications of becoming a horrifying parasitic monster, which should disqualify you as being a leader in most cases, but Orcs aren't picky.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Special*:  Must have killed self in what was regarded a startling act of stupidity only to come back as an Undead.  You must have also been the Tribal Chieftain.
*Race*:  Orc
*Skills*:  Intimidate 8 ranks
*Feats*:  Leadership, and any one of the following Feats from Libris Mortis: Contagious Paralysis, Daunting Presence, Death Master, Empowered Ability Damage, Endure Sunlight, Energy Resistance, Eviscerator, Improved Energy Drain, Improved Paralysis, Improved Turn Resistance, Life Drain, Lifebond Life Sense, Necrotic Reserve, Positive Energy Resistance, or Undead Leadership.
*Templates*:  Requires any Undead template allowing you to be Corporeal, and pass as still living (just possibly really ill).  Corpse Creature from the Book of Vile Darkness is surprisingly common.  The Chief's retainers simply restrict access to him. Other possibilities are Crypt Spawn, Curst, Death Knight, Dread Warrior, Gravetouched Ghoul, Juju Zombie, Necropolitan, Swordwraith, or Vampire.


*Class Skills*
 The Zombie Chief's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Swim (Str), and Tumble (Dex)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d12



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +0     +0     +2    Necrotic Endurance
2. +2    +0     +0     +3    Necrotic Power
3. +3    +1     +1     +3    Unholy Terror
4. +4    +1     +1     +4    Necrotic Endurance
5. +5    +1     +1     +4    Necrotic Power
6. +6    +2     +2     +5    Unholy Terror
7. +7    +2     +2     +5    Necrotic Endurance
8. +8    +2     +2     +6    Necrotic Power
9. +9    +3     +3     +6    Unholy Terror
10.+20   +3     +3     +7    Death Chieftain
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Zombie Chiefs gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Necrotic Endurance (Ex)*: At 1st Level you use your Charisma Modifier in place of your Constitution Modifier for everything it would normally be used for unless it would be negative in which case you get a +1 Modifier.

At 4th Level if you gain +4 Turn Resistance (If you already have Turn Resistance you gain Turn Immunity instead).  If you have Turn Immunity you increase your Charisma Modifier by 1 for purposes of your 1st Level Ability (or if you only have a +1 Mod due to low Cha it's now +2).

At 7th Level you no longer cease functioning at 0 hp, but at -10, and you can act and fight normally when at 0 or less hp.

*Necrotic Power (Su)*: At levels 2, 5, and 8 you may choose 1 power from the following list if you meet the prerequisites: 

Iron Skin (Ex)(Prerequisite is Natural AC Bonus or Damage Reduction):  Choose one: either increase your existing DR by 5 or if you have no DR increase your existing Natural Armor Bonus by +5.

Enhanced Dark Vision (Ex): The range of your Dark Vision increases to 90'.

Unholy Rage (Su)(Prerequisite is Rage): Half the damage you deal in melee attacks is Untyped while you are Raging.

Unholy Curse (Su)(Prerequisite is Curst Template): You may cast Bestow Curse a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier (minimum 1) as a Supernatural ability. Anyone 'slaying' you is automatically subjected to this ability and receives no Save.

Lifesense (Su): You may automatically sense Living creatures within 100' as though they had Blindsight. You also automatically know the strength of their life force as if you had cast Deathwatch.

Strike Dumb (Su) (Prerequisite is Level 6 Zombie Chief): The Zombie CHief may psychically assault victims to render them speechless. As a Full Round Action it may choose 1 opponent within 30 feet, and that victim must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha Modifier) or be rendered incapable of revealing anything it knows about the Zombie Chief, as well as being mute. Only Break Enchantment, Dispel Evil, Miracle, Wish, or a similar spell will restore the lost memories.

Empowered Rage (Su)(Prerequisite is Rage and a Special Attack doing negative energy damage, Energy Drain, Paralysis, Disease, or Strength Damage): Anytime you successfully use your Special Attack, the duration of your current (or next use) of Rage increases by +3 rounds.

Unholy Strength (Ex)(Prerequisite is template giving bonus to Str): Permanently increase your Strength by +4.

Unholy Persuasion (Ex): Permanently increase your Charisma by +4.

Fangs of Death (Ex): You gain a Primary Bite Attack doing 1d6 plus Str Modifier.

Gnaw (Ex)(Prerequisite is Fangs of Death): If you successfully hit with your Bite Attack, you may immediately make a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If successful you do your Bite damage each turn you maintain the Grapple.

Spell Resistance (Ex): You gain Spell Resistance equal to 15 plus your Zombie Chief Level.

Enhanced Spell Resistance (Ex)(Prerequisite is Spell Resistance): Your Spell Resistance increases by +5.

Fast Healing (Ex): You gain Fast Healing 5.

Regeneration (Ex)(Prerequisite is Fast Healing): Your Fast Healing becomes Regeneration instead.  Your regeneration doesn't work against Fire, Acid, Silver, or Cold Iron (choose one when you get this ability.

Improved Abyssal Blast (Su)(Prerequisite is Abyssal Blast): All of the damage from your Abyssal blast is considered divine now, so spells protecting against fire do nothing to help against it.

Energy Drain (Su)(Prerequisite is touch attack doing negative energy): Your Primary Natural Attack (choose 1 if you have more than one) now causes your enemies to gain a negative level.

Improved Energy Drain (Su)(Prerequisite is Energy Drain): Your Primary Natural Attack (choose 1 if you have more than one) now causes your enemies to gain an additional negative level.

Improved Paralysis (Su)(Prerequisite is special attack causing paralysis): Save DC of this attack is now +2 (this stacks with Feats that would normally increase Save DC's like Ability Focus).

Improved Disease (Su)(Prerequisite is special attack causing disease): Save DC of this attack is now +2 (this stacks with Feats that would normally increase Save DC's like Ability Focus).

Improved Control Resistance (Ex)(Prerequisite is Resist Control ability): You become immune to the Control Undead spell. 

Improved Strength Damage (Su)(Prerequisite is a special attack doing Str damage): Your Strength Damage Special Attack now does Strength Drain instead.

Improved Blood Drain (Ex)(Prerequisite is Blood Drain): For 1 hour after you successfully Drain blood, all rolls made by yout are at +2

Improved Energy Resistance (Ex)(Prerequisite is Energy Resistance): Increase one form of Energy Resistance you possess by 10 (i.e. if you have Cold Resistance 10, it's now 20).

Turn Immunity (Ex)(Prerequisite is Turn Resistance): You are now immune to Turn/Rebuke Undead attempts.

*Unholy Terror (Su)*: At Level 3 you begin to terrify opponents, and gain Frightful Presence.  Whenever you make a Special Attack or Charge your opponent must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or be Shaken for the duration of the encounter.

At Level 6 this increases to effect every living Opponent within 30'.

At Level 9 instead of being Shaken the opponents are Frightened for 1d6 rounds.

*Death Chieftain (Su)*: Undead Orcs that are Allies within 30' of you gain a Bonus to Turn Resistance, Fortitude Saves,  and hit points per die equal to your Charisma Modifier (minimum +1).


PLAYING A ZOMBIE CHIEF 
 At the time you conceived the idea of becoming an immortal killing machine it sounded pretty good.  Since then you've had time to ruminate on some of the downsides.   Food and beer have lost their flavor.  Relations with the wife and concubines are pretty rare to say the least.  Plus you have a tendency to create more monsters like you in moments of passion.
*Combat*: Combat generally isn't much different than when you were alive.  It consists of the usual roaring unintelligibly and charging into melee flailing wildly.  Unless you have some powers.
*Advancement*: Advancement depends a lot on what sort of Undead you are, and your personal goals after the mind shattering experience of becoming a soulless fiend.  Given your upbringing you generally immediately attempt to acquire physical or supernatural power.  
*Resources*: You're the Chief of an Orc tribe.  Their resources are your resources.

ZOMBIE CHIEFS IN THE WORLD 
_"Does Surt look a little pale to you?"_ 
 You are the man.  The dead man, but still the man.  Your wife sometimes disagrees but you find eating her brain and getting a new wife has cheered you up immensely. A lot of people have objections to you being the tribe's leader, but since they haven't found a way to get rid of you they'll just have to suck it.
*Daily Life*: Your daily life involves trying to somehow either hide your condition from the tribe or violently putting down the inevitable rebellion when it's found out you like to eat the living.   Plus you have the usual added headaches of planning the usual nightly affairs.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You're a tribal warchief.  You are an organization in it's smallest sense other than being a gang leader.  

NPC Reaction 
 NPC reactions can generally be descirbed as "AAAAAH", but to be honest they were kinda like that when you were alive so you really don't notice much difference.

ZOMBIE CHIEFS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes one of the PC's is a current or former leader of a tribe, which will tend to put him in the spotlight more than a little even if her weren't an undead monster.  
*Adaptation*: Could be used in serious or silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: PC's will encounter you generally in wartime, sneaking out from your tribe to prey on the living, or after having been cast out for being a monster.  Generally it will not end well.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Give the encounter level and description of a sample member of this class and a stat block for him/her.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC ZOMBIE CHIEF* 

*Hit Die:* d12
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Zombie Chief gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Dr.Orpheus

In the example I spoke of the chief just died and did not come back.  My players expected some sort of boss, but I had not even planed for them to fight orcs.  Your idea is cool as well.  Maybe the orc chief everyone thought was dead is undead.  It may be going through some sort of undead sleep?  Not many undead sleep, the vampire might sleep or maybe it sits in its coffin so it avoids sunlight during the day.

----------


## Cieyrin

I'm not sure what the Goblin Bomber's intended entry is, except perhaps Bard or Rogue. I was thinking building off of the PF Gunslinger class, which I suppose is a bit further afield but does simplify the firearm proficiency part to just Exotic Weapon Proficiency(Firearms). If sticking with this current course, I'd suggest raising the skill ranks to 8 unless you're aiming at cross-class and throwing in Point Blank Shot.

----------


## Vlos

*GOBBER GOPHER*
*Spoiler*
Show

The following is an initial concept I have/had for some goblinoid atttackers that strike from below...

Thoughts?



_They live underground and popup from underneath you, striking from no where, and everywhere..._ 

Gobber Gophers and golinoid hunanoids that live underground, digging and burrowing through the ground. They attack their prey by springing up from their tunnels and attacking and slipping away back into their tunnels. Or setting deadfalls that their prey fall into and attacking anyone that lives who fall into one.

BECOMING A GOBBER GOPHER  
To Become a Gobber Gopher.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Any Goblinoid (or small underground race)
*Skills*:  Survival 8 ranks
*Feats*:  Blind Fighting, Dodge 
*Spoiler*
Show


Changed feats this will lead into Shadowborn Warrior (bonus feat) and fits with fighting underground and in close quarters.
Yes/No?



*Class Skills*
 The Gobber Gopher's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Craft(trap)(Int), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Hide(Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Dungeoneering)(Int), Listen (Wis), Search (Int), and Spot (Wis)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +2     +0    Popup, Burrow 10', Low Cover 5'
2. +2    +3     +3     +0    Dive to ground 1/day
3. +3    +3     +3     +1    Jump Out 10', Chosen Foe
4. +4    +4     +4     +1    Burrow 20', Dive to ground 2/day
5. +5    +4     +4     +1    Popup Pounce, Cover 5'
6. +6    +5     +5     +2    Dive to ground 3/day, Shadowborn Warrior
7. +7    +5     +5     +2    Jump Out 10' Pounce
8. +8    +6     +6     +2    Dive to ground 4/day 
9. +9    +6     +6     +3    Total Cover 5'
10.+10    +7     +7     +3   Earth Glide 10',  Dive to ground 5/day
```



*Weapon Proficiencies*: No new Weapon Proficiencies.

*Popup:* A Gobber can popup from a hidden(or open) tunnel and make a single attack at an opponent with-in 5' of the of the tunnel opening as a standard action.

*Burrow 10':* A Gobber gains a burrow speed of 10'. If they already have a burrow speed they gain an additional +10' to their burrow speed.

*Low Cover 5':* While in an open tunnel(one that has been popped/exposed) a Gobber Gopher gains Low Cover benefit from any creature further than 5' away (i.e. 10' or 2 hexes) from the entrance to the hole granting a +4 to AC and +2 to Reflex Saves. This benefit does not apply to any opponents within 5' of the hole opening.

*Dive to ground:* At 2nd level Gobber can as a free action dive to ground diving back into an open tunnel within 10' 1 per day. At 4th level and every 2 levels there after a GG can Dive to ground an additional time per day.

*Chosen Foe:* A Gobber Gopher of 6th level gains the bonus feat of Chosen Foe.

*Shadowborn Warrior:* A Gobber Gopher of 6th level gains the bonus feat of Shadowborn warrior.

*Jump Out:* A Gobber can jump out from a hidden(or open) tunnel and make a single attack at an opponent with-in 10' of the of the tunnel opening as a standard action.

*Burrow 20':* A Gobber gains a burrow speed of 20'. This replaces their burrow speed of 10'. If they already had a burrow speed from another source they add another +10' to their burrow speed for a total adjustment of +20'.

*Popup Pounce:* A Gobber can popup from a hidden(or open) tunnel and make a full attack as a full round action at an opponent(s) with-in 5' of the tunnel opening.


*Cover 5':* At 5th level while in an open tunnel(one that has been popped/exposed) a Gobber Gopher gains Cover benefit from any creature further than 5' away (i.e. 10' or 2 hexes) from the entrance to the hole allowing them to now make hide checks and does not provoke any attacks of opportunity.

*Jump Out 10' Pounce:* A Gobber can jump out from a hidden(or open) tunnel and make a full round attack at an opponent with-in 10' of the of the tunnel opening as a full round action.

*Total Cover 5':* At 9th level while in an open tunnel(one that has been popped/exposed) a Gobber Gopher gains Total Cover benefit from any creature further than 5' away (i.e. 10' or 2 hexes) from the entrance to the hole.

*Earth Glide 10':*  At 10th level a Gobber Gopher can move through the earth as easily as an Earth Elemental gaining earth glide ability. This allows them to Jump up and out of their tunnels without breaking the ground surface keeping their tunnels hidden from above. They can only move though up to 10' of earth per round using this ability. Even though this is normally a movement action this earth glide ability can be used in conjunction with other Gobber Gopher abilities, but only once per round and it does not increase any range of such abilities. For instance, if a GG is hiding in a closed/sealed tunnel just below the surface, they can use their Earth glide ability to jump out and pounce on an opponent within 10' (not 20') leaving the tunnel still sealed. They would not then be able to Dive to Ground in that round as a free action because it is not an open tunnel and they have already used their Earth glide ability this round. They could though Dive to ground next round using their Earth Glide ability back into the closed tunnel since they have not used their earth glide yet that round.


PLAYING A GOBBER GOPHER 
*Combat*: Gobber Gophers are the quick strike force of the goblioid armies. The hide in wait underground until a force approaches and the jump out in numbers striking quickly then retreat back to their holes to later strike again.

*Advancement*: 
*Resources*: Gobber Gophers like short/small (finessible) weapons, and usually wear light armor as Heavy armor is restrictive in tunnels, relying more on their quickness, than brute force.

GOBBER GOPHERS IN THE WORLD 
_Strike where it hurts! From below!_ 
 You never know where those suckers will be, the popup from no where and strike you and then disappear down their little holes...

*Daily Life*: When not attacking predators, Gobber Gophers are often used as miners or tunnel diggers for underground colonies.

*Notables*: Make up some cool information about notable figures in the history of your class. It's best to give a little information from one of the good alignment and evil alignment (unless it's a good or evil only class).

*Organizations*: Gobber Gophers usually form squads and attack in groups, often setting pitfalls around where they plan to attack so if either their prey try to retreat or follow, those that survive the initial attack quickly fall into a deadly trap.

NPC Reaction 
 This is an in detail description of how NPC's would perceive your class and the immediate generalization that people would give of your class.

GOBBER GOPHERS IN THE GAME 
 This is a good place to provide a quick note on how your class will effect game play statistically.
*Adaptation*: This is a place where you put in detail how people can adapt your class into their campaign setting.
*Encounters*: This is a place to describe what sort of encounters PC's will have with NPC versions of your class.

Sample Encounter 

*EL 12*: Give the encounter level and description of a sample member of this class and a stat block for him/her.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*

Edit: Changed Feat requirements and added a few feats from Underdark which add a little flavor.

----------


## Bhu

> I'm not sure what the Goblin Bomber's intended entry is, except perhaps Bard or Rogue. I was thinking building off of the PF Gunslinger class, which I suppose is a bit further afield but does simplify the firearm proficiency part to just Exotic Weapon Proficiency(Firearms). If sticking with this current course, I'd suggest raising the skill ranks to 8 unless you're aiming at cross-class and throwing in Point Blank Shot.


It'll be a class specializing in munitions, both guns and explosives.  Sort of a gunfighter/mad bomber.

We need to find an amusing picture for that gopher

----------


## Draconi Redfir

*Goblin Crit-Sickle*
*Exotic Weapon: Goblin*
light


*Range*: Melee
*Damage*: 1d6 (Medium size)
*Type*: 1-H Slashing and Piercing
*Crit*: 17-20/x3
*Ammo*: None

*Notes*:

Most commonly used by small-sized goblins so it's damage is usually only 1d4, at medium size however it would be 1d6 damage as indicated.

The high crit-range of this weapon is only applicable to creatures, which are either one size higher or one size lower then the weapon size. a Medium Crit-sickle will only have a 17-20/x3 crit range on a large, medium, or small sized creature, anything beyond large or small will simply be a 20/x2 crit range.



Tired of being pushed around by pretty much everyone all the time, a large group of the most intelligent goblins got together to try and figure out a solution. While they could not figure out a permanent solution at the time, they were at least able to design a new weapon to help them fight back against their larger opponents, a weapon which while still weak, was capable of dealing large amounts of damage if it struck the right spot. Thus was born the *Crit-Sickle*.

While still a sickle by nature and name, the crit-sickle is designed to be more like a saw in combat, one simply wraps the sickle's curved blade around a limb or neck, digs it's many spikes into the flesh, then pulls on the blade in a circular motion to rip and tear at as much flesh and bone as possible before jamming the primary spike into what is hopefully a major vein or artery.

Its not a permanent solution, but it's a start.

*Spoiler*
Show




And with that, i have created at least one weapon for each primary Goblinoid type, and finished all my plans for doing so. It's good to be free!

----------


## Bhu

Vlos do you have the Underdark book that has the tunnel fighting feats?   You could use some of them instead of Mobility as prerequisite feats/

----------


## Dr.Orpheus

Thanks for the start Bhu, I will continue the undead chief some more later. 

*Spoiler*
Show

*ZOMBIE CHIEF* 

 

_"In the second orc wars they said there chief actually was immortal, and for once they were right, but that doesn't make them anymore intelligent" Sir. Orenzo orc hating paladin._ 

The many orc tribes know only one universal rule "with great power comes the additional power of being the leader", but they probably use fewer words.  Some orcs convince themselves that suicidal acts are the best way to display there powers, and die becoming the chief. 

BECOMING A ZOMBIE CHIEF   
How you would normally become a member of this prestige class.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Special*:  Must have killed self in what was regarded a startling act of stupidity only to come back as an Undead
*Race*:  Orc
*Skills*:  Intimidate
*Feats*:  
*Templates*:  


*Class Skills*
 The Zombie Chief's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are....
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : x + int

*Hit Dice*: dx



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    
10.+5    +3     +3     +7
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Zombie Chiefs gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

PLAYING A ZOMBIE CHIEF 
 Brief description on how to play the class you are designing. 
*Combat*: Here's a section where you will describe common combat methods for your class. Remember to include information on how your class will use his powers in combat.
*Advancement*: This is a section on different options and paths that the class can go down when they advance in power.
*Resources*: What resources might a member of this PrC be able to draw on.. 

ZOMBIE CHIEFS IN THE WORLD 
_A quote of somebody else talking about your class!_ 
 A brief description of how your class is persevered in the world and how he interacts with the world.
*Daily Life*: Some general information about the typical day in the life of your class.
*Notables*: Make up some cool information about notable figures in the history of your class. It's best to give a little information from one of the good alignment and evil alignment (unless it's a good or evil only class).
*Organizations*: Some information about organizations dedicated to the practice of your class and other organizations which members of your class will be attracted towards.

NPC Reaction 
 This is an in detail description of how NPC's would perceive your class and the immediate generalization that people would give of your class.

ZOMBIE CHIEFS IN THE GAME 
 This is a good place to provide a quick note on how your class will effect game play statistically.
*Adaptation*: This is a place where you put in detail how people can adapt your class into their campaign setting.
*Encounters*: This is a place to describe what sort of encounters PC's will have with NPC versions of your class.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Give the encounter level and description of a sample member of this class and a stat block for him/her.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC ZOMBIE CHIEF* 

*Hit Die:* dx
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : x + int 
*Class Ability* 
*Class Ability*
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Zombie Chief gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

I intended to finish it y'know  :Small Tongue: 

It's just a bad month for me so Im posting slow

----------


## Dr.Orpheus

> I intended to finish it y'know 
> 
> It's just a bad month for me so Im posting slow


OK you can use some of the stuff I added if you like.

----------


## Bhu

fluff for the bomber is up.  I hope to have time to do a masive update tomorrow

----------


## Bhu

All three PrC's now have fluff, both remaining critters have update aswell, and the front page list is updated.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Could probably merge the Gicko and Draconi Redfir bit's now, i am the same person after all :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bhu

As many of you probably know the BG Forums are moving, and I participated heavily there.  So I have to port over almost a dozen threads and two large PbP's.  Gimme a day or so to get it done before I restart.

----------


## Dr.Orpheus

Thanks for the zombie chief.

----------


## Shadowbranch1

I came up with this a while ago and it seemed fitting for this thread. It was made for 3.5 though Im sure it could be converted to PF pretty easily if one wanted to do so.

Goblin Domain:

*Spoiler*
Show

Granted Abilities: When casting spells against the goblins favored enemies (Gnomes and Dwarves) all spell DCs are at +1.

1st level: Twilights Kiss

2nd level: Hunger of the Ravenous One

3rd level: Mark of the Hunted

4th level: Thirst of the Goblin Master

5th level: Instant Legion

6th level: Blades of the Red Goblin

7th level: Summon DoomHowler

8th level: Scourge of the Goblin Lord

9th level: Unstoppable Horde

__________________________________________________  ______________________

Twilights Kiss
Transmutation
Level: Clr 1, Wiz/Sorc 1, Goblin 1
Components: V, S, DF/M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: Self or creature touched
Duration: 1 rd/ level
Saving Throw: Will (Harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes

By means of this spell the subject of this spell receives a +4 bonus to any spells or effects that induce the dazzled condition. They also gain the ability to use their darkvision or low light vision in areas of magical darkness if they make a saving throw vs. the DC of the darkness spell or effect. While this spell is in effect the subjects eyes are deep black and have no visible iris or pupil.

Material Component: A bit of lamp soot

__________________________________________________  ______

Hunger of the Ravenous One
Transmutation
Level: Drd 2, Clr 2, Goblin 2
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft, + 5ft/2 levels)
Effect: One creature per caster level
Duration: 1 round per caster level
Saving Throw: Fortitude (Negates)
Spell Resistance: yes

By means of this spell the caster is able to instill the subjects with an all consuming hunger. It also grants the subject a natural bite attack as their teeth elongate and their jaws strengthen. The subject is considered armed with this bite attack, and does not provoke AoO.

This attack does damage according to creature size. For small creatures this is 1d4, and escalates one dice size for every size increase above small. The subject is able to add half their strength bonus to this damage.

The subjects will try and seek out and consume any meat in the vicinity, moving or not. They will suffer a -1 penalty to all dice rolls (Cumulative) for every round in which they do not attempt to satiate this hunger.



Mark of the Hunted
Enchantment
Level: Goblin 3
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: close (25 feet + 5 feet / 2 levels)
Target: One creature 
Duration: 1 rd / 2 levels (d)
Saving Throw: Will 
Spell Resistance: Yes

By means of this spell the caster is able to mark an opponent with a symbol that invokes hatred and loathing in all goblin kind. The symbol is invisible to the subject, but readily visible to any goblin seeing the creature.

While the spell is in effect any goblin that attack the creature is treated as having a lesser version of the bane effect added to his weapon. That s that the creature is +1 to strike the subject and does an additional 1d6 damage on every successful strike.

__________________________________________________  ______


Thirst of the Goblin Master
Necromancy
Level: Clr 4, Sorc/Wiz 5, Goblin 4
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 5 per caster level (burst)
Target: One creature per caster level
Duration: 1 rd/ level
Saving Throw: Fortitude (Negates)
Spell Resistance: Yes

By means of this spell the caster can siphon the strength from nearby creatures. He drains 1 point of strength from each creature within range that fails its fortitude save, up to a maximum of one creature per caster level.

This siphoned strength can be used to strengthen the casters next melee attack. For every point that he siphons, he can add either +1 to his attack roll, +1 to his damage roll, or a combination of both. Any unused points are lost.

The benefit of this spell is lost after 1 round (whether the casters attack was successful or not), but the strength drain remains in effect for 1 round per caster level on the targets.


Instant Legion
Illusion
Level: Goblin 5
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: close (25 feet + 5 feet / 2 levels)
Target: One creature per caster level
Duration: 1 rd/ level (d)
Saving Throw: Will (Harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes

By means of this spell the caster can create illusionary duplicates of the spells subjects. This spell acts as a more powerful version of the mirror image spell. 3d6 +1 duplicates per 3 levels up to a maximum of 3d6+7 duplicates.

Blades of the Red Goblin
Necromancy
Level: Goblin 6
Components: V, S, DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Self
Target: Caster
Duration: 1 minute/ level
Saving Throw: Fortitude
Spell Resistance: No

By means of this spell the caster is able to cloak him self in a circle of whirling red blades. The blades crackle with negative energy. They spin around the caster at a distance of 3 feet. The blades give the caster a +2 deflection bonus to AC.

The blades move with and do not harm the caster at all. However any creature foolish enough to attempt to strike the caster with natural weapons will take the full brunt of the spell. They will take 1d4 damage per 2 caster levels, and suffer 1 negative level unless a fortitude save is made.

If a creature attempts to strike the caster with a (Non-reach) melee weapon, they must make a reflex save. If the save is successful they take no damage and the attack is figured normally. If they fail the reflex save they take ½ damage from the blades and incur the negative level if they fail the fortitude save.


Summon DoomHowler
Conjuration (Summoning) 
Level: Goblin 7
Components: V, S, DF/M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 feet + 5 feet / 2 levels)
Effect: One summoned creature
Duration: 1 rd/ level (d)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No

By means of this spell the caster is able to summon a descendant of the great DoomHowler (A Worg of legendary power). This creature will arrive at the completion of the spell and act as the caster directs until the expiration. The creature is a Worg with the fiendish template added and maximum hit points per HD. It has one additional power. 

It can utter a bone chilling howl three times per day. This howl has the same effect as a doom spell to all creatures (except Goblins) within 30 feet. To Goblins this howl acts as a bless spell. This effect lasts for 3 rounds. This is a fear based effect with a DC13.



Scourge of the Goblin Lord
Conjuration (Summoning) 
Level: Goblin 8
Components: V, S, DF/M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Self
Effect: One magical whip
Duration: Special (See below)
Saving Throw: Fortitude (Partial)
Spell Resistance: No

By means of this spell the caster calls forth a 20 magical whip made from his blood. This whip can be used to attack opponents using the casters BAB with a bonus to hit equal to their wisdom bonus. The whip is sized according to the casters size and can be used to perform any actions a normal whip could. Since the weapon is magical, the caster need not be proficient to be used.

The weapon does 2d6 damage +1 per 2 caster levels (To a maximum of 2d6+10 damage). Additionally the whip has the wounding quality and will drain 1 point of constitution per strike unless a fortitude save is made.

The caster must decide the duration at the casting of the spell. For every round of duration that he wishes the weapon to last he must sacrifice 1hp worth of blood (up to a maximum of his caster level in rounds). Once the spell is cast the blood loss takes effect.


Unstoppable Horde
Necromancy
Level: Goblin 9
Components: V, S, XP
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium
Target: 1 creature per caster level
Duration: 10 minutes/ level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No

By means of this spell the caster is able to call upon a dark favor from his evil God. The caster is able to invoke and cloak his allies in negative energy. From that point until the duration of the spell if one of his allies falls in battle, they will rise as undead. This spell will not affect creatures with more HD than one quarter the casters level.

The first time that an ally is killed they will rise as a Ghoul. They will keep this form until they are slain or the spell expiration. If they are slain while in this form, one round later they will rise as a Zombie. They will keep this form until they are slain or the spell expiration. If they are slain again while in Zombie form they will rise as a skeleton. They will keep this form until they are slain or the spell expiration. If they are slain while in Skeleton form, they are permanently killed.

Any undead still standing at the end of the duration will become uncontrolled. Control may be established as per normal. Undead created by this spell have a +4 turning resistance while this spell is in effect.

XP cost: 10xp per HD of creature raised with this spell.

----------


## Bhu

> Thanks for the zombie chief.


I've almost finished with the move.  Will resume posting in a day or so and will finish up stuff.  Sorry this is taking so long  :Small Frown: 

I'll add goblin domain to front page shortyl

----------


## Bhu

Peek at the zombie chief requirements.  I listed a bunch of appropriate templates.  Can anyone think of more?  I need to decide on all the appropriate ones, because one of the class features enhances your undead abilities.

----------


## Bhu

Dr. Orpheus?  You out there still?

----------


## Bhu

goblin childrem worg pups, goblin bomber and zombie chief updated

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Loving the looks of the goblin kids so far! :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

Goblin Kids/Worg Pups done

Goblin Bomber/Serial Killer/Zombie Chief updated

----------


## Bhu

all 3 prc's updated again.  with luck i may finish them soon.

thoughts on the gobbin bomber yet cieyrin?

----------


## Cieyrin

> all 3 prc's updated again.  with luck i may finish them soon.
> 
> thoughts on the gobbin bomber yet cieyrin?


It's a lot more passive than what I was expecting, since its powers are either crafting or defensive. I was expecting something more spontaneous, like scavenging parts up to make boomsticks and explosives on the spot, making suicide charges with guns blazing, culminating in something like a spread of bomblets centered on the Bomber to sow death and confusion.

In its current form, the grenade track also grants gun feats, not grenade feats, fyi.

----------


## Bhu

I'll fix dat

SOme of the Feats will lead to your hopes  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bleak Ink

Everything looks marvelous.

----------


## Bhu

zombie updated, serial killer pretty much done along with the racial sub levels, Ive run out of gun and grenade related tropes to use for Feats for the Goblin Bomber so i guess it's time to improvise.

----------


## Bhu

ok we have enough feats for the bomber.  I just need to work out contruction times/costs nad fill in the blanks

----------


## Bhu

*New Weapons*
{table=head]Weapon|Damage|Crit.|Dmg. Type|Range Inc.|Burst Rad.|Reflex DC|
Bomb|5d6|-|Concussion|-|20 ft.|DC 18|
Fire Rockets|4d6|-|Fire|90 ft.|10 ft.|-|
Land Mine|4d6|-|Concussion|-|15 ft.|DC 15|
Land Mine, Improved|6d6|-|Concussion|-|20 ft.|DC 16|
Multiple Rocket Launcher|8d6|-|Concussion|150 ft.|20 ft.|DC 19|
Portable Cannon|4d6|20|Ballistic|15 ft.|5 ft.|DC 15|
Smoke Bomb|x|-|-|-|20 ft.|-|
Super Bomb|10d6|-|Concussion|-|35 ft.|DC 21|
Focused Charge|15d6|20|Concussion|-|60 ft. Cone|DC 24|
[/table]


*New Weapons*
{table=head]Weapon|Rate of Fire|Mag.|Size|Weight|
Bomb|-|-|Med.|10 lbs.|
Fire Rockets|Single|1 int.|Large|10 lbs.|
Land Mine|-|-|Med.|10 lbs.|
Land Mine, Improved|-|-|Med.|10 lbs.|
Multiple Rocket Launcher|S,A|10 int.|Huge|1000 lbs.|
Portable Cannon|Single|1 int.|Large|20 lbs.|
Smoke Bomb|-|-|Small|5 lbs|
Super Bomb|-|-|Large|60 lbs.|
Focused Charge|-|20|Large|60 lbs.|
[/table]

*
Bomb:* This is a fairly primitive explosive lit by a fuse or another flammable material.  You can fit a fuse to a bomb, or you can use
a trail of gunpowder spread along a floor or other surface as
a makeshift fuse. Attaching a fuse to a barrel requires a full round
action. A character can spread a trail of gunpowder as
part of a move action, moving up to half his speed while pouring
gunpowder out of a barrel. The trail burns at a rate of 5 feet
per round.

*Fire Rockets:*  These are basically large metal tubes used to fire flaming rockets from.  Similar to some of the more primitive Chinese fireworks weapons.  Anything struck by a Fire Rocket takes an additional 1d6 Fire Damage the second round and stands a chance of catching on fire (see d20 Modern page 213).

*Land Mine:*  Primitive Land Mine buried that has a long fuse which must be lit.  Timing it against enemy movement can be tricky.  The fuse burns at a rate of 5' per round.

*Land Mine, Improved:* Advanced mine using a pit trap.  If opponents fall into the pit, they detonate the mine.  It also detonates if they forcibly strike it should they be so foolishly inclined.

*Multiple Rocket Launcher:* The size of a large siege cannon, these are huge multi-barreled launchers mounted on a wheeled chassis that fire explosive rockets.  Again, similar to early Chinese concepts.

*Portable Cannon:* Like early firearms, flintlocks are difficult to load. Reloading a flintlock firearm requires two full-round actions, unless
otherwise noted in the weapon description. A character with the
Quick Reload feat can reload with a single full-round action.
Flintlocks are slightly more accurate than matchlocks and
wheel locks; therefore, characters can apply their Dexterity modifiers
to attack rolls with a flintlock. Their small range increments
reflect their inaccuracy compared to modern firearms.
Optional: Like early firearms, flintlocks are difficult to
fire in wet weather. At the GMs discretion, a flintlock weapon
misfires in rain or other wet conditions, on a natural attack
roll of 1.

*Smoke Bomb:* Primitive version of a smoke grenade. You can fit a fuse to a bomb, or you can use
a trail of gunpowder spread along a floor or other surface as
a makeshift fuse. Attaching a fuse to a barrel requires a full round
action. A character can spread a trail of gunpowder as
part of a move action, moving up to half his speed while pouring
gunpowder out of a barrel. The trail burns at a rate of 5 feet
per round. On the first round a 5' radius is filled with smoke, expanding 5' per round to a maximum of a 15' radius at round 3.  The smoke provides Total Concealment, and obscures all vision inside, including Darkvision.  It disperses after 10 rounds, but a Moderate wind (11+ mph) shortens this to 4 rounds, and a Strong wind (21+mph) shortens it to 1.

*Super Bomb:* Enormous version of a regular Bomb.  You can fit a fuse to a bomb, or you can use
a trail of gunpowder spread along a floor or other surface as
a makeshift fuse. Attaching a fuse to a barrel requires a full round
action. A character can spread a trail of gunpowder as
part of a move action, moving up to half his speed while pouring
gunpowder out of a barrel. The trail burns at a rate of 5 feet
per round.

*Focused Charge:* Huge bomb deigned to detonate with it's force all going in one direction, hence making it a cone effect as opposed to a burst.  You can fit a fuse to a bomb, or you can use
a trail of gunpowder spread along a floor or other surface as
a makeshift fuse. Attaching a fuse to a barrel requires a full round
action. A character can spread a trail of gunpowder as
part of a move action, moving up to half his speed while pouring
gunpowder out of a barrel. The trail burns at a rate of 5 feet
per round.

----------


## Bhu

the weapons table is done on page 7 except for gp costs, and the weapons on page 8 just need descriptions


zombie done and ready for review

----------


## Bhu

kleinbar and xombie chief are done and I hope to progress through the Goblin Bomber tonight so it's time for the next critter for draconi

*KRIEGBAR*

[IMG]Picture URL if you have one[/IMG] 

_"There's a more optimal way of doing this you know."_  

 A Kriegbar is the offspring of a Bugbear and a Hobgoblin.  They tend to look like well muscled athletic Hobgoblins who are somewhat furrier than normal.  A great many are tactical geniuses with a mind for squad level warfare, but alas as they grow older their brain sort of short circuits and thy end up given over to fits of rage.  Many end up being put down assuming they live so long.

KRIEGBAR RACIAL TRAITS  
·	+2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Cha
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Humanoid with the Goblinoid Subtype
·   Base speed 30 ft.
·   Dark Vision 60'
·   +1 Natural Armor Bonus
·   A Kriegbar has 2 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 2d8 Hit Points, +1 base Attack Bonus, +0 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +0 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. It also gets 1 Feat.
·   Kriegbar have a +4 Racial Bonus to Move Silently Checks.
·   Kriegbar automatically speak Common and Goblin.  Bonus languages include Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, Elven, and Orc.
·	Level Adjustment: +1
·	Favored Class: Marshall

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 13
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 28
*Old*: 43 
*Venerable*: 56
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 4'10" Female: 4'5"
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: Male: 120 lbs.   Female: 85 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: (x2d4) lbs.

KRIEGBAR CHARACTERS 
 You were born for melee or rogueing it up.  Your physical stats are all good, and you have no mental drawback except Cha.  So you won't be a face man, but you make a good backstabbing assassin.
*Adventuring Race*: Money and  power.  An advantage of some sort is required to balance out the risk to your person.  Failing that a solution to a problem you have will get you off and going.
*Character Development*: Kriegbar gain a boost to all three physical stats making them pretty much set for their role as a melee combatant.  Or maybe a gish who doesn't need Charisma.
*Character Names*: Kriegbar use either Goblin or Bugbear names depending on which parents society has raised them.

ROLEPLAYING A KRIEGBAR 
 Your resemblance to Hobgoblins throws people off when they first see you because quite frankly your personality doesn't quite match.They're expecting a warmongering religious psychopath, not a calculating schemer.  Granted that doesn't exactly put them at ease either.
*Personality*: You tend to think first before speaking or doing to ponder your options, and rarely betray what you feel inside.  This causes some problems as others get frustrated wanting you to act more, or at least quicker, or because you aren't so easily provoked.  For those unfortunates among you who do go into homicidal rages at old age, you have problems because those who couldn't provoke you before can do so easily now.  Much to their sorrow.
*Behaviors*: Kriegbar are often accused of being emotionless robots due to their analytical approach to most problems.  Once they get older, they're often accused of insanity as many of them become berserkers.  Many, not all.  Either way you get stereotyped horribly.
*Language*: Kriegbar speak Goblin and Common much like their parents.

KRIEGBAR SOCIETY 
  The Kriegbar belong to whichever parent they live with, meaning they live in either the Goblin or Bugbear cultures respectively.
*Alignment* : Kriegbar tend to gravitate towards Neutral Evil, somewhere midway between their parents.
*Lands* : Generally they live with their parental races unless cast out for some reason.  Since one species lives in warm hills and the other in mountains the Kleinbar generally live in villages on the edge of both.
*Settlements* : See above.
*Beliefs* :Religious beliefs are pretty much the. same as other Goblinoids, and they worship the Goblinoid Pantheon.
*Relations*: While they have the same inborn cultural racism as other Goblinoids, Kriegbar have led a different enough life to consider other species as possible value or friends.  Well, some do...

KRIEGBAR ADVENTURES 
·	The mercenary band you tour with has been hired to find an artifact, but you subsequently discover your employers have hired 3 other competing teams of roughly equal size.  What gives?  And what do you do now?
·	You've been accused of the rages common to older members of your race to implicate you in the murder of a high ranking military official.  The only witnesses are outsiders, and even worse they aren't goblinoids.  Your work is cut out for you.
·	Your mother has asked you to deliver a family heirloom to her sister.  Who lives on the other side of a trail preyed on by bandits of a dozen races.  



Kriegbar Tactician
You were born with a knack for tactics.
*Prerequisites*: Kriegbar, must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You gain a +2 Racial Bonus to all opposed checks in Combat,

Kriegbar Rage
Some Kriegbar surrender to madness as they age.
*Prerequisites*: Kriegbar, must be taken once you have reached the end of or passed the Middle Age category, BAB +6
*Benefits*: You gain a +2 Racial Bonus to Attack and Damage rolls on any round in which you are willing to accept a -2 Penalty to your Armor Class.

Tall as a Bugbear
You have inherited your Bugbear parents prodigious size and mass, and then some.
*Prerequisites*: Kriegbar, must be taken at 1st level, Str 15+
*Benefits*: You gain Powerful Build (Ex): The physical stature of Kriegbar lets them function in many ways as if they were one size category larger. Whenever a Kriegbar is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the Kriegbar is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him. A Kriegbar is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creatures special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. A Kriegbar can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of his actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subjects size category. 

Born Athlete
You have inherited an enhanced version of your Hobgoblin parents physical prowess.
*Prerequisites*: Kriegbar, must be taken at 1st level, Con 15+
*Benefits*: If it's higher, you may use you Constitution Modifier in place of  your Str or Dex modifier for skills that key off of those two stats.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Would that be the gobo/hobo or the hobo/bugbear?

----------


## Bhu

hobo/bugbear

----------


## Bhu

minor updates

goblin bomber feats have prerequisites, kriegbar have some stats, new weapons have some rles up

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Had an idea for the Kriegbar awhile ago, something about it being born a tactical genius of some kind but at the price of it's mind decaying into pure animalistic rage as it ages. Kinda forgot how to translate that into ingame satistics though so bleh sorry.

----------


## Bhu

How about if I make Marshall their fave class then?

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Sure i don't see why not.

----------


## Bhu

*Kriegbar Racial Substitution Levels*

*Marshall*
*Level 1*: Change Minor Aura
*Minor Aura*: The Bonus from Minor Auras (and Major Auras if you have the Enhanced Major Aura Feat) is equal to your Intelligence Modifier instead of your Charisma Modifier.

*ROGUE*
*Levels 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, 17*: Replace Trap Sense with Crafty
*Crafty*: Instead of Trap sense your Bonus goes to Bluff Checks made to Feint in Combat

*FIGHTER*
*Levels 4, 8, 12*: Replace Feats with Favored Enemy
*Favored Enemy*: At Level 4 you get Favored Enemy (Humanoids) +2.  This Bonus applies to all Humanoids but is otherwise identical to the Ranger Ability.  Bonus increases by +2 at Levels 8 and 12.


*KRIEGBAR TACTICIAN* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_"Fight with your head, not with your sword-arm."_  

 The Kriegbar seem to have a racial proclivity for tactical fighting in small groups, often leading them to become leaders or mercenary forces or specialized military units.

BECOMING A KRIEGBAR TACTICIAN   
A Kriegbar who has taken level in Marshall will get you there.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Kriegbar
*Class Abilities*:  Major Aura +2
*Skills*:  Knowledge (History, War) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Additional Move Action, Kriegbar Tactician


*Class Skills*
 The Kriegbar Tactician's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Auras, Tactical Formation
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Special Aura
3. +2    +3     +1     +3    Bonus Feat
4. +3    +4     +1     +4    Tactical Formation
5. +3    +4     +1     +4    Special Aura
6. +4    +5     +2     +5    Bonus Feat
7. +5    +5     +2     +5    Tactical Formation
8. +6    +6     +2     +6    Special Aura
9. +6    +6     +3     +6    Bonus Feat
10.+7    +7     +3     +7    Master of Group Tactics
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: You gain no new Armor or Weapon proficiencies.

*Auras:* Your Kriegbar Tactician and Marshall Levels stack for purposes of determining how many Major and Minor Auras he knows.

*Tactical Formation (Ex):* At Levels 1, 4, and 7, you gain one of the following Feats as a Bonus Feat: Adaptable Flanker, Eyes in the Back of Your Head, Exhausting Defense, Expert Tactician, Formation Expert, Improved Shieldmate, Phalanx Fighting, Shieldmate, Vexing Flanker, Wolfpack.

*Special Aura (Ex):* At Levels 2,5, and 8 you gain an Aura unique to the Kriegbar Tactician from the following list (these are considered Major Auras if they give a Bonus):

_Tactical Aura_ All Allies within range gain the use of one Feat you have, whether they have the prerequisites or not.

_Personal Training Aura_ All Allies within range gain use of one class ability you possess with the following limitations: It must be an Exceptional Ability, they must be high enough level to have access to it, they must meet any prerequisites, and it cannot be your Aura Ability.  For example if you're a multiclassed Rogue and want to give them Sneak Attack, they would get an amount of Sneak Attack Dice appropriate for their level.  If you'd multiclassed and received an ability requiring an alignment, only Allies with the appropriate Alignment would receive the benefits.  

_Motivate Opportunity_ Gives a Bonus to Attack Rolls when making Attacks of Opportunity.

_Motivate Teamwork_ Gives a Bonus to Attack Rolls when attacking an opponent an Ally has already attacked this round.

_Tight Formation_ Gives a Bonus to AC when at least one Ally is within an Area you threaten.

_Pile On_ Gives a Bonus to Damage Rolls when attacking an opponent an Ally has already attacked this round.


*Bonus Feat:* At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you get a Bonus Feat from the Following List: Additional Major Aura, Additional Minor Aura, Additional Move Action, Battlefield Commander, Enhanced Major Aura, Enhanced Minor Aura, Enhanced Move Action, Multiple Major Auras, Multiple Minor Auras, Persistent Aura, Squad Commander, Stacking Auras, Supernatural Aura (see Bugbear Sergeant for Feat descriptions).

*Master of Group Tactics (Ex):* You may now Aid Another once per round as a Free Action, and the Bonus given is equal to your Kriegbar Tactician Level (your Bonus is improved whether you are using it as a Free or a Standard Action).

PLAYING A KRIEGBAR TACTICIAN 
 Despite your mixed parentage, you were recognized early on as a natural leader and given the chances to succeed where others would have been left behind.  Now you hope to avoid the madness common to those of your kind in old age.
*Combat*: You prefer to fight with a small group of trusted allies you have trained together with to become a well oiled machine.  The idea of fighting alone is actually somewhat repulsive to you.
*Advancement*: Advancement depends largely on your employer, and what you're willing to endure to be considered the best at what you do.
*Resources*: Resources depend on whether you're an independent mercenary or part of the Goblinoid military.  

KRIEGBAR TACTICIANS IN THE WORLD 
_"Give him the right men and I think he could take down the Tarasque itself."_ 
 Others see you as a brilliant, if slightly deranged, fanatic.  But you get the job done, so you get cut some slack.  A lot of slack.  The downside is the moment you fail to perform, you'll find out just how much rope you were given to hang yourself with.
*Daily Life*: Most of your time is spent drilling endlessly for the moment you have an assignment.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You almost always belong to an organization, even if it's a small mercenary band headed by yourself.  You hope for richer work with the army of some nation though.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's are either scared of you (typical as you're a Goblinoid warrior after all) or admire you're abilities enough to afford minor celebrity status.

KRIEGBAR TACTICIANS IN THE GAME 
 This PrC assumes you are military or an independent mercenary.  Either way, you aren't really a typical adventurer so much as a professional killer.  Fame and all the other reasons people go on adventures for aren't for you.  You solve problems, you get paid, you move on.
*Adaptation*: This could do well in serious or silly campaigns.
*Encounters*: Kriegbar Tacticians are usually encountered during warfare, or just before or after.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: A band of Goblinoids has been cutting off supply lines to a local kingdom.  You've been hired to take them out.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC KRIEGBAR TACTICIAN* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Auras* You gain an additional Minor or Special Aura at Level 22 and every 3 levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Kriegbar Tactician gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

Kriegbar done cept for racial feats

----------


## Bhu

peek back on page 7 if you can many of the gun/grenade feats are done and need feedback.

----------


## Cieyrin

> peek back on page 7 if you can many of the gun/grenade feats are done and need feedback.


I hope you didn't mean for Rocket Punch to threaten a crit on a Nat 10, as Improved Critical means you always threaten a crit.  :Small Eek:

----------


## Bhu

Oopsie!  :Small Eek: 

Fixed dat

The rest look ok?

----------


## Bhu

Goblin Bomber feats updated



will have a sprise for you guys when the Kriegbar are done  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

Fluff up for the Kriegbar

----------


## Bhu

Added special auras to the Kriegbar tactician.  May need to reword some of them to avoid breakage.

----------


## Bhu

Kriegbar Tactician and race feats updated, goblin bomber has update as well

----------


## Bhu

Kriegbar racial feats and PrC are done, Goblin Bomber just needs weapon prices and it's done.

I shall await feedback for a bit. and then I post the lil surprise I've been working on.

----------


## Bhu

*NILBOG*

 

_"As you can see I'm not the usual token mook.  I'm a new and improved mook.  Wait, that came out wrong..."_ 

 It has long been tradition to experiment magically upon the goblinoids, as their bodies seem to have an affinity for mutation that surpasses the other humanoid races.  Even better they tend to breed true once the results have been accomplished.  

While this has long led to many failed experiments by overzealous madmen seeking to quickly create a new race of loyal minions.   Few experiments have gone more wrong than the Nilbogs.  Originally they were intended to be an enhanced warrior race who would be nigh well invulnerable due to being healed by damage.  The magics used to effect this reversal were unpredictable and tricky, and for once even the Goblins they were used on seemed unwilling to do anything but die.  Success was eventually achieved after many deaths, but it was only a partial success.  The Nilbogs only occasionally bred true, and their strange abilities were only occasionally inherited by their line.  Even worse many were in constant pain or were ferociously defiant when given orders.  Being unpredictable and stubborn made them bad servitors, and many were killed or left to fend for themselves.  

Nilbogs appear to be normal goblins, sometimes with odd deformities or skin colors.

NILBOG RACIAL TRAITS  
·	+2 Str, -2 Dex, +2 Cha
· Size Class: Small. +1 Size Bonus to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. +4 Size Bonus to Hide Checks. -4 Size Penalty to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks. Lifting and Carrying Limits are half those of a Medium character. Space is 5', Reach is 5'.
·	Humanoid with the Goblinoid Subtype
·	Base Land speed 30 ft.
·	Dark Vision 60'
·	Reversal (Ex): Nilbogs suffer from an odd condition they refer to as 'the reversal'.  Positive energy effects (such as Healing spells) cause them damage.  Negative energy effects (such as Inflict spells) and/or damage taken from weapons or spells/effects/environmental problems heals any damage they may have suffered (In other words positive energy effects are the only way to deal hit point damage).  If they are at full hit points they gain the extra hit points as temporary hit points that last 1 minute.
·	+4 Racial Bonus on Intimidate and Survival Checks
·   The Nilbogs automatically speak Common and Goblin.  Bonus Languages include Elven, Gnoll, Draconic, Giant, and Orc.
·	Level Adjustment:  +2
·	Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 2'8" Female: 2'6"
*Height Modifier*: +2d4
*Base Weight*: Male: 30 lbs.  Female: 25 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x1 lb.

NILBOG CHARACTERS 
 If you want to play something unusual, you don't get much more unusual than the Nilbog.  And healing for you will be simple.  All you need to do is start a fight.  A few solid axe blows and you're good as new.
*Adventuring Race*: Nilbogs commonly go on adventures because they're ordered to by their superiors.  Of those few who are in the business for themselves. they adventure for money and power.  Same as most Goblins would.
*Character Development*: Being as damage actually heals you, you are born to be a melee tank.  You may not do as much damage as other tanks, but you can really soak it up.  Just watch out for the Undead.  Their ability to bestow ability damage or negative levels can just ruin your day.
*Character Names*: Nilbogs use Goblin names.  But they usually reverse the names as a way of letting other Goblinoids know who they are.

ROLEPLAYING A NILBOG 
 You're a hired killer.  A goblin meant to take opponents by surprise, and be able to kill them off before they can figure out why their weapons aren't hurting you.  Nilbogs are still rare, and not many people know about your condition.  Fewer people know how much grief it causes you mentally either.  
*Personality*: Nilbogs are without exception twitchy and bad tempered.  The reversal causes many small frustrating events in their lives, and sometimes this frustration boils over leading to temporary fits of madness.  Many Nilbogs also have minor deformities they ted to be touchy about.  they are reclusive, antisocial, and sometimes just shy of suicidal.  Life is not happy for a Nilbog.
*Behaviors*: Nilbogs are pretty much like any other Goblin, but with some noticeable mental problems.  Many have what could charitably be called anger management issues, or are at least mildly scizophrenic.  Something about living with the Reversal effect is not mentally healthy to individuals.
*Language*: Nilbogs are Goblins, and as such speak and use the Goblin language as usual.

NILBOG SOCIETY 
 Nilbogs live among Goblins, and share their culture and society.  They aren't exactly accepted as normal, but they aren't discriminated against either.  Many Goblins hold them in superstitious fear.
*Alignment* : Unlike most Goblins, Nilbogs are almost always Chaotic Evil.  Perhaps it's what they went through to gain their powers, or maybe it's because their life has been so screwed over because of said powers.
*Lands* : Most Nilbogs live amongst Goblins, which means the majority of them live in Temperate Plains areas.  
*Settlements* : Only other Nilbogs, and possibly some Goblins, can possibly understand what the Nilbogs go through, so it's rare that the leave the Goblin homelands.  Plus among Goblins, they're just another Goblin.  Among other people their unusual nature becomes much more readily apparent.
*Beliefs* : Nilbogs worship the Goblinoid pantheon like any other Goblin.
*Relations*: Much like the other Goblinoids the Nilbogs consider themselves to be almost permanently at war with the other races.

NILBOG ADVENTURES 
·	A local gladiator has been killing almost all of his opponents a little too easily.  Magical help is suspected.  Your team has been hired to expose him, and you're being sent into the arena against him because of your unusual abilities.
·	Recently entire villages have been massacred, and giant footprints have been found leading away from the villages.  Giant footprints which eventually begin to shrink.  It is suspected a Greater Nilbog is in the area, and you have been asked to find and recruit him.
·	Recently all of your brothers have lost their powers and become ordinary Goblins.  Most have died not long after.  You must discover why, and how to cure it before the same ailment strikes you.


NILBOG RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS


*BARBARIAN*
*Levels 7, 10, 13, 16, 19*: Replace Damage Reduction with Damage Sponge and Improved Damage Sponge at Levels 7 and 13.
*Damage Sponge (Ex)*: When rolling damage dice your opponent may re-roll 1's.  If the opponent succeeds with a critical hit he may re-roll 1's and 2's.
*Improved Damage Sponge (Ex)*: When rolling damage dice your opponent may re-roll 1's and 2's.  If the opponent succeeds with a critical hit he may re-roll 1's, 2's, and 3's.

*Rogue*
*Levels 2 and 10*: Replace Evasion and the first Rogue's Special Ability with Damage Sponge and Improved Damage Sponge
*Damage Sponge (Ex)*: When rolling damage dice your opponent may re-roll 1's.  If the opponent succeeds with a critical hit he may re-roll 1's and 2's.
*Improved Damage Sponge (Ex)*: When rolling damage dice your opponent may re-roll 1's and 2's.  If the opponent succeeds with a critical hit he may re-roll 1's, 2's, and 3's.

*RANGER*
*Level 9*: Replace Evasion with Damage Sponge.
*Damage Sponge (Ex)*: When rolling damage dice your opponent may re-roll 1's.  If the opponent succeeds with a critical hit he may re-roll 1's and 2's.

----------


## Bhu

*NILBOG MAGEKILLER* 

 

_"Oi!"_  

 Despite you're difficulties you were raise with a higher purpose: ridding the word of spellcasters.  And you just know you're gonna enjoy this.  At least once your handlers get out of the way and let you have fun.  All this crap about you being a secret weapon.  Feh.  You won't be a secret after the first kill so why wait.

BECOMING A MAGEKILLER   
Any Nilbog Barbarian will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Nilbog
*Feats*:  Instantaneous Rage, Mad Foam Rager, Mage Slayer
*Class Abilities*:  Rage 2/day
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcana) 2 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks 


*Class Skills*
 The Magekiller's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con, Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcana)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Survival (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d12



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +2    Punishing Reversal, Rage
2. +2    +3     +0     +3    Antimagic Combat
3. +3    +3     +1     +3    New Mutations
4. +4    +4     +1     +4    Punishing Reversal
5. +5    +4     +1     +4    Antimagic Combat
6. +6    +5     +2     +5    New Mutations
7. +7    +5     +2     +5    Punishing Reversal
8. +8    +6     +2     +6    Antimagic Combat
9. +9    +6     +3     +6    New Mutations
10.+10  +7     +3     +7   Master Killer
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Magekillers gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Punishing Reversal (Su):* At Levels 1, 4, and 7 you gain 1 daily use of this Special Attack.  You must declare you are using it before making a melee attack, and you only expend one of your daily uses if the victim fails it's Saving Throw.  At Level one if you successfully attack an opponent that can cast spells or use Spell-Like or Supernatural Abilities, it must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Charisma Modifier), or for a number of rounds equal to your Charisma Modifier they are affected by the Reversal.  Spells, Spell-Like Abilities, or Supernatural Abilities that would heal damage cause a similar amount instead.  Spells, Spell-Like Abilities, or Supernatural Abilities that cause damage heal a similar amount instead.  You take no effects from these Spells or Abilities at all while the Reversal is in effect.

At Level 4 you may choose between two effects.  The second effect is that all Spells, Spell-Like Abilities, or Supernatural Abilities that do Ability Damage or Drain give an Enhancement Bonus instead (and obviously anything giving an Enhancement Bonus likewise does an equal amount of Ability damage.

At Level 7 you may choose between three effects.  The third effect is that all Spells, Spell-Like Abilities, or Supernatural Abilities that provide a Bonus to Saving Throws or Armor Class of any kind provide penalties instead (and vice versa).

*Rage:* Your Magekiller and Barbarian Levels stack for purposes of determining how many times per day you can rage.

*Antimagic Combat (Su):* At Levels 2, 5, and 8 you gain one of the following combat maneuvers:

_Dampen Caster Level:_ A number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier you may declare you are using this ability after a successful attack roll as a Swift Action.  The opponent you attacked must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha Modifier) or his Caster Level is -4 for 1d6 rounds.

_Arcane Critical:_ Despite the name this works on all spellcasters.  Whenever you successfully perform a critical hit your opponent must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha Modifier) or lose one spell slot or spell per day from the highest level he can cast.

_Ruin Concentration_  A number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier you may declare you are using this ability after a successful attack roll as a Swift Action.  The opponent you attacked must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha Modifier) or automatically fail all Concentration Checks and be unable to concentrate on spells for 1d6 rounds.

_Ruin Defense_ A number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier you may declare you are using this ability after a successful attack roll as a Swift Action.  The opponent you attacked must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha Modifier) or be unable to cast defensively for 1d6 rounds.

_Concussion_ A number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier you may declare you are using this ability after a successful attack roll as a Swift Action.  The opponent you attacked must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha Modifier) or be unable to use Metamagic enhanced spells for 1d6 rounds.

*New Mutations:* At levels 3, 6, and 9 the Magekiller gets a Nilbog Racial Feat listed below.

*Master Killer (Su):* The Save DC's of your Antimagic Combat maneuvers increase by +4.

PLAYING A MAGEKILLER
 You're a frothing madman who takes on people capable of altering reality, and you're damn proud of it.  You find something endlessly delicious about a semi-educated mook destroying those who think they're so far above you because they had fancy schooling.  And powers.  Lets not forget them powers y'all.  Them powers what works on everyone but you.
*Combat*: You generally try to close as quickly as possible.  Once your in melee or grapple range you have your target where you want him.    If he escapes of into the distance he could fly or teleport meaning you'll have to find him again.
*Advancement*: Advancement depends much on your employer/creators whims, your personal mutations and eccentricities, and a lot more on your self control or lack thereof.
*Resources*: Resources will depend on the wealth of who or whatever created you.   Otherwise you have what you can steal or forcibly take. 

MAGEKILLERS IN THE WORLD 
_"There's something just wrong about this..."_ 
 You enjoy a certain amount of infamy, being as you're basically an uneducated lowlife thug who kills famous, well learned wizards.  Or at least you're portrayed as such.  Obviously you don't get sent to assassinate really powerful mages at first.  You get sent for the little guys, but once your abilities get better who knows.
*Daily Life*: Your days are spent training, being experimented upon, recovery, and then testing your new abilities if you survive recovery.  You...may have some anger management issues...
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Some few organizations exist devoted to creating and perfecting Nilbogs, but most people feel you're better off left alone.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's think you're a weird looking goblin.  Until you whip out the mutant freak powers they aren't really afraid of you.

MAGEKILLERS IN THE GAME 
 A melee class meant for killing mages will be hopefully interesting (assuming I can pull this off).   
*Adaptation*: This is good in silly or serious campaigns.
*Encounters*: Magekillers will generally be encountered if the PC's are hired to protect a mage or help take one down.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's hav been hired to protect a mage from 'an invincible goblin'.  Seriously, wtf?


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC NILBOG MAGEKILLER* 

*Hit Die:* d12
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Punishing Reversal* You gain an additional daily use of this ability at Level 21 and every 3 levels thereafter.
*Antimagic Combat* At Level 22 and every 3 Levels thereafter you can choose a new Antimagic Combat ability, or gain the Epic version of one you already know:

_Epic Dampen Caster Level:_ Your opponent is now -8 to Caster Level if he fails his Save.

_Epic Arcane Critical:_ Your opponent no longer gets a Save vs this ability.

_Epic Ruin Concentration_  Your opponent now loses the ability to Concentrate for the duration of the encounter.

_Epic Ruin Defense_ Your opponent now loses the ability to Cast Defensively for the duration of the encounter.

_Epic Concussion_ Your opponent now loses the ability to use Metamagic for the duration of the encounter.

*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Nilbog Magekiller gains a Bonus Feat every 4 levels higher than 20th



*NILBOG FEATS*


Ability Reversal
Your Reversal effect has begun to expand.
*Prerequisites*: Nilbog, Cha 15+
*Benefits*: Effects that would cause you Ability Damage give you an Enhancement Bonus to that Ability instead.  Effects that give you an Enhancement Bonus to an Ability Score cause Temporary Ability damage.

Defensive Reversal
Your reversal has new and odd effects.
*Prerequisites*: Nilbog, Cha 15+
*Benefits*: Effects that give a Bonus to your Armor Class cause a Penalty instead, and vice versa.

Offensive Reversal
Your reversal has new and odd effects.
*Prerequisites*: Nilbog, Cha 15+
*Benefits*: Effects that give a Bonus to your Attack and Damage rolls cause a Penalty instead, and vice versa.

Speed Reversal
Your reversal has new and odd effects.
*Prerequisites*: Nilbog, Cha 15+
*Benefits*: Effects that give a Bonus to your Movement Speed cause a Penalty instead, and vice versa.  In addition if a Haste Spell is cast on you you receive the Penalties of a Slow Spell instead, and vice versa.

Improved Defensive Reversal
Your reversal has new and odd effects.
*Prerequisites*: Nilbog, 2 or more Nilbog Racial Feats
*Benefits*: Effects that give a Bonus to your Saving Throws cause a Penalty instead, and vice versa.

Life Reversal
Your reversal has new and odd effects.
*Prerequisites*: Nilbog, 2 or more Nilbog Racial Feats
*Benefits*: Death Effects restore you to full hit points instead.  If you are dead they return you to life (9th Level Death Effects mimic True Resurrection, 7th-8th level Death Effects resemble Resurrection, and 6th Level or less resemble Raise Dead).  True Resurrection casts on you effects you as if it were Power Word Kill.  Resurrection resembles Symbol of Death.  Raise Dead resembles Finger of Death.

Paralysis Reversal
You're difficult to peg down.
*Prerequisites*: Nilbog, 2 or more Nilbog Racial Feats
*Benefits*: If you fail a Save against any effect causing Paralysis or an inability to move like Hold Person, you instead gain the benefits of a Freedom of Movement spell for the duration.  If Freedom of Movement is cast on you, you are Paralyzed for the duration of that spell instead.

Telepathic Reversal
Sometimes people let you read their minds!
*Prerequisites*: Nilbog, 2 or more Nilbog Racial Feats
*Benefits*: When people cast Detect Thoughts or use similar effects on you in an attempt to read your mind, you are bale to read theirs in a similar fashion instead for the duration of the spell.  If Mind Blank is cast on you, the caster can instead hear your thoughts for the duration of the spell.

----------


## Bhu

*RUHIGBAR* 

[IMG]Picture URL if you have one[/IMG] 

_"Leave me alone."_  

 A Ruhigbar is the offspring of a Goblin and a Hobgoblin.  Slightly shorter than the average human they also have fairly human features for a goblinoid hybrid.  Many pass for hybrids of various kinds as most people aren't really sure of their parentage (which is not necessarily better for them than being known as a Goblinoid).

RUHIGBAR RACIAL TRAITS  
·	+2 Dex
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Humanoid with the Goblinoid Subtype
·   Base speed 30 ft.
·   Dark Vision 60'
·	+4 Racial Bonus on Hide and Move Silently Checks.
·   Ruhigbar automatically speak Common and Goblin.  Bonus languages include Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, Elven, and Orc.
·	Level Adjustment: +0
·	Favored Class: Factotum

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 13
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 28
*Old*: 43
*Venerable*: 56
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 Years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 4' 5" Female: 4' 5"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: Male:  85 lbs.  Female: 80 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: (x1d6) lbs.

RUHIGBAR CHARACTERS 
 With a Dex Bonus and no penalty stats the Ruhigbar makes for a pretty flexible PC.  It's good for dex based melee or skill monkeys, and if you go arcane caster the bonus comes in nice too.  
*Adventuring Race*: The Ruhigbar generally go on adventures to find their own kind, gain material support for their fellows, or for very personal reasons.
*Character Development*: Ruhigbar seem quiet and withdrawn, but this isn't depression as much as plotting.  They're always plotting, and a smart man can see the wheels turning behind their eyes instead of the blank stare they're meant to convey.
*Character Names*: Ruhigbar use either Goblin or Hobgoblin names depending on which parents society has raised them.

ROLEPLAYING A RUHIGBAR 
 You kind of scare most people.  You don't say much, you're difficult to read, you act 'weird'.  Since you don't fall into an easily predictable category, that frightens people, and they mistreat you.  At least until you get together with the others and find them in the small hours.
*Personality*: None.  Many Ruhigbar are described using terms such as 'drone', 'robot', 'emotionless', etc.  You have emotions, you just aren't comfortable showing them to anyone you can't trust (i.e. other Ruhigbar).
*Behaviors*: Ruhigbar are introverts, and could be described as shy.  Many seem to suffer from depression or anxiety.  Granted they have a pretty messed up childhood, and it doesn't get better as adults, so it's possible to see why such is the case.
*Language*: Ruhigbar speak Goblin and Common much like their parents.

RUHIGBAR SOCIETY 
 Unlike many goblinoid hybrids the Ruhigbar have made a strong effort to move away and form their own culture.  They haven't really been successful due to their incredibly miniscule numbers, and attrition from would be members being killed attempting to join them.
*Alignment* : The Ruhigbar are strongly neutral.  They don't want people involved in their business, and they don't want involved in anything outside themselves as well.  They're self centered enough to not really have tendencies towards Good, but not so much that they fall into Evil.
*Lands* : Ruhigbar do not have normal lands.  When able to they tend to group together and move away from other civilizations.
*Settlements* : Ruhigbar like solitude.  They prefer to avoid the company of others who aren't Ruhigbar themselves, and usually move into isolated areas in order to avoid them.
*Beliefs* : Ruhigbar might be one of the few Goblinoids it's really possible to tear away from the racial pantheon.  Their mistreatment at the hands of the other Goblinoids don't always endear them to Maglubiyet (or Gods in General for that matter).  A surprising amount of Ruhigbar are apatheists.
*Relations*: Ruhigbar prefer to associate with their own.  The other Goblinoids treat them like cerap because of their racial proclivities.  Non-Goblinoids are as bad or worse, assuming that most Ruhigbar are no different than their kin.

RUHIGBAR ADVENTURES 
·	A priest of Meriadar is asking for your help in a diplomatic meeting between the human and goblinoid governments.  You feel absolutely certain this is going to end bad.
·	You've heard of an all Ruhigbar city deep within the mountains.  Your goal is to find it without being followed by anyone who doesn't belong (i.e. just about most of the rest of the world).
·	An infamous Hobgoblin general has died, and by some coincidence of fate you have inherited his position.  Imagine the surprise on everyone's face once they realize your dad liked 'smaller women'.


*RUHIGBAR FEATS*


Brothers
You can sense your own kind.
*Prerequisites*: Ruhigbar, Must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You can automatically sense any other Ruhigbar within 30', and can communicate with them Telepathically at the same range.

Familial Skills
You can share more than your thoughts.
*Prerequisites*: Ruhigbar, Brothers
*Benefits*: Your racial sense/telepathy increases +5'.  If another Ruhigbar is in range and you use Aid Another to help him with a Skill Check the Bonus is increased by +2.

Familial Defense
Your family is always there to lend a hand.
*Prerequisites*: Ruhigbar, Brothers
*Benefits*: Your racial sense/telepathy increases +5'.  If another Ruhigbar Ally occupies a square you threaten you gain a +1 on all Saving Throw rolls.

Familial Yearning
Your family is never far away.
*Prerequisites*: Ruhigbar, Brothers
*Benefits*: Your racial sense/telepathy increases +5'.  You may Mindlink as per the power with one other Ruhigbar per point of Wisdom Modifier.  Duration is permanent or until you decide to end it.

Familial Solidarity
No one betrays the family.
*Prerequisites*: Ruhigbar, Bothers, 1 additional Ruhigbar Feat
*Benefits*: You get a circumstance Bonus to AC equal to the amount of other Ruhigbar Allies occupying squares you threaten.

----------


## Bhu

The nilbog seems popular  :Small Tongue: 

Are there official stats for the koalinth, norkers, and the Birthright/Ravenloft goblinoids?

----------


## Draconi Redfir

i've got a statcard for a Norker model i got once, want me to go dig that up?

Edit: Feedback: The damage sponge thing Nilbog barbarians and Rogues are supposed to get doesn't seem to exist anywhere, unless i just missed it or you haven't added it yet.

Also the nilbog seems kinda overpowered since it can only be hurt by positive spells, i'd suggest damage reduction, but that kind of kills the theme, Id suggest other non-negative spells being able to hurt it, but that would kill the magekiller. Plus since i'm pretty sure the nilbog exists in a monster manual somewhere, deviating too much from the existing stuff might not be the best idea. Maybe a fast healing? Unsure, just my thoughts.

----------


## Cieyrin

> i've got a statcard for a Norker model i got once, want me to go dig that up?
> 
> Edit: Feedback: The damage sponge thing Nilbog barbarians and Rogues are supposed to get doesn't seem to exist anywhere, unless i just missed it or you haven't added it yet.


Not sure how you missed Damage Sponge, it's described under each entry.

I know one of the Dragon annuals has Norkers as a critter in the adventure that was included. It's vivid for me as its one of the first adventures I ever ran (humor module probably wasn't the brightest idea for my first  :Small Tongue: ).

As for the Magekiller, frankly I don't think it'll actually manage do what the job describes except against Evokers, as there are plenty of spells that don't disable through damage that's part of the standard Wizard playbook, whether that be status effects or just 'No' buttons. Also the fact that they have to close with their target, a job that gets harder and harder as they level, whether that be flight, walls of force, solid fog or other esoteric matters.

----------


## Bhu

They usually arent sposed to be lone assassins.  It's their teams job to get them into position, they just have to do the stabbity bits.  Antimagic COmbat works with range tho.

----------


## Bhu

any thoughts on a direction to go with the Ruhigbar Draconi ?  (it mean quiet bear)

----------


## Roxxy

Of the resources here, what is recommended for good aligned orcs?

----------


## Bhu

Most of these were designed to be PrC's for traditional Gruumsh worshiping Orcs.  However most of them also don't require an evil alignment, so you could just change the fluff.  Possibilities for a non traditional Orc might be the Pine Bender, Gray Suns, Orc Redneck, The Incredible Orc, Batu's Disciples, the Horns of Amon, Scarred Veteran, or Luthicarite.

----------


## Roxxy

Thanks. I use orcs as a core race in my campaign setting, and assume them to be like humans morality wise, so I'm always on the look out for resources for non-evil orcs, especially good aligned ones.

----------


## Bhu

I'll try thinking up some more ideas to post after I finish the alternate gobbins races for good orc kind

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Hmmm, the offspring of Gobbos and Hobbos, chaotic beings who do things for the lulz, and mighty warrior strategists who do things for territory, food, and to take down enemies. Name means quiet bear...

Perhaps they are the most human-like Gobbos? More human then even Hobgoblins? perhaps they are naturally good or neutral-aligned, deviating away from their home tribes when they are old enough, and seeking out any children like them from other tribes, using rumours and close childhood (pure-blood) friends from within the tribe(s) to find them, and take them into their own care. Perhaps living in nomadic tribes of their own kind to accommodate this. 

Id say they would tend to be more hobgoblin then goblin, perhaps being a foot or so shorter then the average hobgoblin, and only having one or two features from their younger parent, such as rows of many, small, but super sharp teeth or something. (depends on what goblins look like in the setting really)  And while they retain the tacticians mind of their taller parent, they also retain the remorsefulness and quick thinking of their shorter parent, allowing them to quickly change tactics mid-battle or... i don't know, stage large-scale battles using nothing more then what they can salvage on a destroyed caravan.

and umm... not really sure how to show the human-like ness of them, extra skillpoints per level? a choice in wich ability score they get a bonus in? (if player characters)

I would imagine they still worship the goblinoid pantheon though, if only out of loyalty to their kin, loyalty and trust might be important things for them. Naturally like the other hybrids, they breed true with one another and other goblinoids, and because of this can live on their own without the assistance of their kin if necessary.*

Id imagine goblins would try to shun or avoid them if possible, whereas the hobgoblins might be more willing to raise them.


But hmmm, seems kinda sue-ish, need a flaw of some kind... perhaps they are extremely dependent on others, and unable to live on their own without dieing of loneliness? This could explain why the Ruhigbar tribes seek out others of their kind aside from the added bonus of increasing their own numbers. It doesn't need to be other Ruhigbar either, a Ruhigbar could live with or be raised by any other sentient race, but if they are alone for too long they will be unable to take care of themselves and eventually die of starvation, disease, and/or loneliness? Kind of like some kind of inborn mental illness, they are fine if theirs someone else nearby, but if they are say, the only one in the house for days on end, they gradually start spacing out for longer and longer periods of time, becoming completely lost as to what they were doing and what they are supposed to do. And perhaps the problem fixes itself almost instantly once someone shows up near them? Or maybe it takes some time?

Hobgoblin tribes might not trust Ruhigbar tribes and be unwilling to hand over Ruhigbar children. Goblin tribes however would likely just give or trade them away because they don't want them.


* Do the other hybrids form their own tribes outside their parents? I can't remember if they do or not.

Just some thoughts, don't need to use all/any of em.

----------


## Bhu

The other hybrids live with their parents, but that doesnt mean this one has to.

----------


## Bhu

ruhigbar updated

----------


## Bhu

ruhigbar updated again

you'll note the favored class

----------


## Draconi Redfir

just a note, 



> Character Names: Ruhigbar use either Goblin or Bugbear names depending on which parents society has raised them.


Think that bugbear is meant to say Hobgoblin.

Edit: Minor telepathy, very nice! A gift for the Psionic perhaps? (Maybe a racial feat/template in which this gift is increased somewhat if the parent goblin is/was a Blue? (Though in-universe this would be incredibly rare due to the rareness of Blue's themselves.))

----------


## Bhu

*RESCUE WORKER* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_"How much for the girl?_  

 Rescue workers are dedicated to finding Ruhigbar and bringing them to the homeland in progress being built by/for their race.  They buy/steal enslaved or imprisoned Ruhigbar, or escort free ones safely out of harms way along check points and safe houses.

BECOMING A RESCUE WORKER   
How you would normally become a member of this prestige class.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Ruhigbar
*Class Abilities*:  Opportunistic Piety
*Feats*:  Font of Inspiration, Wanderer's Diplomacy
*Skills*:  any 5 Int, Wis, or Cha based skills at 6 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Rescue Worker's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are all skills.
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Inspiration, Cunning Diplomacy
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Improved Cunning Strike
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Improved Opportunistic Piety
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Improved Cunning Knowledge
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Improved Cunning Strike
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Improved Opportunistic Piety
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Improved Cunning Diplomacy
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Improved Cunning Strike
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Improved Opportunistic Piety
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Cunning Persuasion
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Rescue Worker gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Inspiration:* Your Factotum and Rescue Worker Levels stack for purposes of determining your Inspiration Points.

*Cunning Diplomacy:* When making a skill check with certain Charisma based skills that you have at least 1 rank in  you may spend 1 point of Inspiration to achieve the following effects:

Rushed Diplomacy Checks do not take the -10 penalty for the next 10 minutes.

Shorten the time required for a Gather Information Check from 1d4+1 hours to a 1d4+1 minutes.

*Improved Cunning Strike:* At 3rd Level when you use Inspiration points to gain Sneak Attack Dice, you now gain them for the duration of the encounter.

At 6th Level when you spend Inspiration to gain Sneak Attack dice, you may spend one extra Inspiration, and any attack you make causes your victim to make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Dexterity Modifier) or be unable to speak for 1d4 rounds.

At 9th Level when you spend Inspiration to gain Sneak Attack dice you gain one additional Sneak Attack die.

*Improved Opportunistic Piety:* At 9th Level you gain additional options when using Opportunistic Piety.  You may now use it to cast Calm Emotions, Delay Poison, Lesser Restoration, Remove Blindness/Deafness, Remove Curse, Remove Disease, or Remove Paralysis.

*Improved Cunning Knowledge:* At 4th Level you can use Cunning Knowledge on the same skill more than once per day as long as you have at least 6 ranks in that skill.
*
Improved Cunning Diplomacy:* You may now spend one point of Inspiration to negate the penalty to Bluff Checks made for purposes of Feinting in combat against non-humanoids or animals for the duration of the encounter.

*Cunning Persuasion:* You may declare you are using this ability any time before making a Charisma Based Check up to three times per day.  You automatically succeed and do not need to roll.  For skills with varying levels of success such as Diplomacy or that have results based on the Check, consider your roll to be maxed out.  In other words if  you normally roll 1d20+8, you're considered to have a 28.


PLAYING A RESCUE WORKER 
 Rescuing the target is the important goal.  Everything else is secondary.  For a particularly large group of Ruhigbar (if there is such a thing) you could even be asked to sacrifice yourself if there were just cause. 
*Combat*: You try to avoid combat as it draws attention, but if it does happen your goal is to end it as quickly and quietly as you can.  Getting away is more important than beating others in a fight.
*Advancement*: Your advancement often depends on what the job requires.  If you need to pretend to be a priest you study religion.  If you need to be a banker you study finances.
*Resources*: Rescue Workers work with what resources they can make available, which can sometimes be pretty meager.

RESCUE WORKERS IN THE WORLD 
_"Waitaminute...you aren't a priest of St. Cuthbert!"_ 
 You fade into the background.  At least that's your goal.  The guy no one remembers or cares about.  After all if you are truly memorable they'll come looking for you once you abscond with the target...
*Daily Life*: Life is pretty much nonstop subterfuge for you, or hiding waiting for the next job.  
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: All Rescue Workers belong pretty much to the same loose organization that serves to rescue and relocate other members of their race, though many do mercenary work to raise funds or to get access to knowledge.

NPC Reaction 
 You do your best to be faceless and draw little in the way of attention so most npc's really have no problem with you.  You're that quiet guy no one notices.

RESCUE WORKERS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes the PC spends much of his time looking out for and rescuing members of an oppressed minority.  That kinda makes adventures along certain themes a no go.
*Adaptation*: This is kind of meant for more serious campaigns but i suppose it could be done silly.
*Encounters*: Rescue Workers could be found just about anywhere.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are escorting a priest and some young families on a pilgrimage.  They all look a little odd, like they may be related somehow...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC RESCUE WORKER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Rescue Worker gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th





RUHIGBAR RACIAL SUBSTITUTION LEVELS


*MARSHAL*
*Level 1*: Replace Skill Focus (Diplomacy) with Wanderer's Diplomacy
*Wanderer's Diplomacy*: You gain Wanderer's Diplomacy as a Bonus Feat.


*BEGUILER*
*Levels , 7, 11, 15, 19*: Advanced Learning is modified
*Advanced Learning (Ex)*: Instead of Illusion and Enchantment you may choose from Enchantment and Divination.


*ROGUE*
*Levels 10*: The Level 10 Rogue Special Ability gains additional options.
*Special Ability (Ex)*: You gain the following new options when you may choose for a Special Ability:

_Ruhigbar Mindnet_ Prerequisites: Brothers and one other Ruhigbar Feat.  If another Ruhigbar is within range of your Telepathy, none of you in range can be Flanked unless all of you can be.

----------


## Bhu

rescue worker now has fluff, will have crunch tomorrow or saturday wif luck

----------


## Bhu

rescue worker updated.  any thoughts?

----------


## Cieyrin

Gather Info's duration reduction in Cunning Diplomacy seems a bit much. Hours to minutes seems more reasonable.

----------


## Bhu

omg i love the new avatar!

----------


## Cieyrin

> omg i love the new avatar!


Thanks! I likes it quite a bit, too.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Bhu

Rescue worker and ruhigbar sub levels done.  You likee?

----------


## Cieyrin

> Rescue worker and ruhigbar sub levels done.  You likee?


Cunning Persuasion is kinda vague, as at least Diplomacy has tiers of success, so automatic success doesn't tell use how successful you are. Like, do we get Fanatics when using Cunning Persuasion? Does Iaijutsu Focus max out? Do we UMD to emulate a ridiculously high ability score for that staff we're using? It's needs clarification.

The substitution levels are nice, I like particularly Marshalls traiding for Wanderer's Diplomacy.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Everything looks alright with me, something with Ruhigbar psionic would have been interesting, but oh well.

Rescue worker does seem kind of limited, like the whole campain would need to revolve around that charicter for it to work as intended. But since it's a raicial class i don't think it would be too much of a problem.

----------


## Bhu

Ill work something out for Cunning Persuasion.

and mebbe throw in some psionics stuff as there is a request :D

u want more hybrid races?

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Don't think we've got anything left to hybridize really, unless you wanna throw in some of the more obscure goblinoids like the Nilbogs, Blues, and Norkers or something. Orcs, humans, elves, or dwarves with a Goblinoid  i suppose, but i personally view them as different species. (Goblinoids as one species, Humans, orcs, elves, and dwarves as another)

By the way, you still looking for that norker info? i have a statcard for a model i got once, might be from 3rd edition though, Im not too sure.

----------


## Bleak Ink

This is fantasy; the laws of biological genetics and species-interbreeding are valued little here.  :Small Tongue: 
In other news, I strongly support obscure goblinoid mixed-race offspring. The complex and elegant ways in which the various horns, furs, colors and mental illnesses would interract genetically are nigh poetic.

----------


## Cieyrin

> Don't think we've got anything left to hybridize really, unless you wanna throw in some of the more obscure goblinoids like the Nilbogs, *Blues*, and Norkers or something.


Wait, Blues are obscure? After the core 3, they're like the most common Goblinoid type, at least in 3.X. At least more so than Nilbogs, Norkers and Dekanters.




> Orcs, humans, elves, or dwarves with a Goblinoid  i suppose, but i personally view them as different species. (Goblinoids as one species, Humans, orcs, elves, and *dwarves* as another)


I wouldn't include dwarves as a compatible species, as every instance I've seen of dwarven hybrids are sterile, like how mules and ligers are sterile. Hence why the Athasian dwarf-human hybrid are called Muls.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Draconi Redfir

> Wait, Blues are obscure? After the core 3, they're like the most common Goblinoid type, at least in 3.X. At least more so than Nilbogs, Norkers and Dekanters.


Well they aren't of the core three, which is pretty much what i was getting at.

And i suppose they wouldn't really be an offshot, as they are really just super-intelligent goblins that have blue skin and very dominant genes, even one Blue breeding with a single member of a Goblin camp can cause the entire camp to become a camp of Blues if they aren't careful. so i don't think Blues/Goblins would really be anything other then more Blues.

Blues/other goblinoids on the other hand might be interesting.






> I wouldn't include dwarves as a compatible species, as every instance I've seen of dwarven hybrids are sterile, like how mules and ligers are sterile. Hence why the Athasian dwarf-human hybrid are called Muls.


Well allright, maybe not the same species, but the same... kingdom? not sure what the right word is. Lion and Tigers are both felines and share a common ancestor for instance, they just cant produce fertile offspring.

I just tend to view Goblinoids as originating from something much different then human(oids), Orc's Im not to sure of. They seem like they could be from a different ancestor then humans, but they can still produce fertile offspring with humans, so it's hard to tell.

And yes i must bring evolution and genetics into a fantasy game. i'm a geneticist, so sue me :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bhu

*KOALINTH*

[IMG]Picture URL if you have one[/IMG] 

_"The seas will fall to Maglubiyet."_  

Koalinth appear as hairless Hobgoblins with their hair, eye, and skin color in the blue, grey, and green range.  Their hands and feet are webbed, and there are gill slits in their neck.

KOALINTH RACIAL TRAITS  
·	+2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Cha
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Humanoid with the Aquatic, Amphibious and Goblinoid Subtypes
·   Base speed 30 ft.
·   Base Swim speed 30 ft.
·   Dark Vision 60'
·	+4 Racial Bonus on Hide Checks, and a +8 Racial Bonus on Swim Checks.  They may always Take 10 on a Swim Check, and may use the Run Action while swimming in a straight line.
·	Koalinth automatically speak Common and Goblin.  Bonus Languages include Aquan, Draconic, Elven, Giant, Kuo-Toan, and Sahuagin.
·	Level Adjustment: +1
·	Favored Class: Fighter

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 15
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 40
*Old*: 60
*Venerable*: 75
*Maximum Age*: +3d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 4'10" Female: 4'5"
*Height Modifier*: +4d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 150 lbs.   Female: 110 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x2d6 lbs.

KOALINTH CHARACTERS 
 If you're looking to make an underwater melee character (or a Gish not based on Cha), the Koalinth offer good possibilities as they have pretty good physical stats.
*Adventuring Race*: Koalinth go on adventures for much the same reason as Hobgoblins do, although the focus more on the conquest of the oceans given that was the purpose for their creation.  The attrition rate for their species is incredibly high, so there aren't many opportunities for members of each tribe to deviate from the norm. 
*Character Development*: Give suggestions for making a character with this race.
*Character Names*: Koalinth use Hobgoblin names.

ROLEPLAYING A KOALINTH 
 You were created to take control of the oceans for the Goblinoids.  If the experiment is deemed successful you will be given more resources and further experimentation to bolster your forces against the more powerful oceanic entities such as Krakens.  If you cannot take and hold territory you will probably be left to your own devices.  Consequently there is an enormous amount of pressure upon you, and unlike surface Hobgoblins you are willing to take more risks and try untested methods in the hopes of getting lucky.
*Personality*: Koalinth are pretty similar to Hobgoblins but they tend to be dour and fatalistic given that they are involved in violence more often than any surface Goblinoid.  Upon introduction to the seas they immediately set about attacking everything in sight in the name of Maglubiyet and only succeeded in aligning virtually everyone against them.
*Behaviors*: Koalinth love talking amongst themselves, particularly tactics and strategy.  They indulge in endless rounds of trying to figure out how to fix the situation they're in.
*Language*: Koalinth speak Goblin and Common much like their parent race.  

KOALINTH SOCIETY 
 Koalinths pretty well mirror the above ground Hobgoblin empires, with a slightly stronger sense of paranoia and desperation.
*Alignment*: Like the Hobgoblins most Koalinths are Lawful Evil.
*Lands*: Koalinth prefer areas of sargassum or reefs or other areas where they can hide their base of operations.  They then attempt toe expand outward from there.
*Settlements* : Koalinths will grab any land they can take by force.
*Beliefs*: Koalinth worship the Goblinoid pantheon.
*Relations*: The Koalinth have no allies.  They squandered that opportunity on creation.  They moved too fast, trying to take all the territory they could without regard to being able to hold it.  Currently the best they can do is maintain a non-aggression pact with other evil underwater races, while raiding the rest.

KOALINTH ADVENTURES 
·	Something is killing the sharks your warriors depend on.  You have been tasked to find out what it is, and stop it.
·	There have been occasional raids or unexplained sabotage conducted against you by various races with no explanation.  Given their mind control powers suspicion has fallen on the local Kopru, and you have been asked to find proof.
·	A rift in the ocean floor has opened, and since then creatures from it have attacked virtually every race nearby.  Unthinkably you may need to ally yourselves with others to stop this new menace.



Battle Teeth
You have been modified to have Shark's teeth.
*Prerequisites*: Koalinth, Str 13+, must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You have a Bite as a Primary Natural Weapon doing 1d6 plus Str Modifier.



Battle Skin
You have been modified to have denticles and bone deposits in your skin.
*Prerequisites*: Koalinth, Battle Teeth
*Benefits*: You Natural Armor Bonus increases by +3.



Battle Sense
You have been modified to have a Sharks senses.
*Prerequisites*: Koalinth, Battle Skin, Wis 16+
*Benefits*: You gain Blindsense and Improved Scent abilities identical to the ones listed in the Shark entry of the Monster Manual



Battle Pheromones
You have been modified to have Shark pheromones.
*Prerequisites*: Koalinth, Battle Skin, Con 16+
*Benefits*: You may now use the Handle Animal skill to train and befriend Sharks.  Once you have been in the presence of a Shark (within 30') for more than 24 hours it will never consider you an enemy again, even when influenced by Exceptional Abilities like the Sahuagin's Speak with Sharks ability.

----------


## Bhu

So you want me to do traditional koalinth or juice it up a little?

----------


## Bhu

So you want me to do traditional koalinth or juice it up a little?

I was thinking of making them experimental mutates built for underwater combat in an attempt to spread the goblinoids race war undersea

----------


## Bhu

*KOALINTH SHARK RIDER* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_"This is my friend Bob.  Bob eats people."_  

 Taking a cue from the Sahuagin, the Koalinth have taken to training sharks as companions for their warriors.  It adds to their armies numbers, and simultaneously angers a rival.  Something the Koalinth enjoy quite a lot.

BECOMING A SHARK RIDER   
Having a shark companion is usually whats needed most.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Koalinth
*Feats*:  Wild Cohort or shark as an Animal Companion
*BAB*:  +6
*Skills*:  Handle Animal 6 ranks, Intimidate 6 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Shark Rider's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Geography, Nature)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Ride (Dex), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Shark Cohort
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Undersea Combat
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Shark Feat
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Shark Cohort
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Undersea Combat
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Shark Feat
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Shark Cohort
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Undersea Combat
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Shark Feat
10.+10   +7     +3     +3    Shark Lord
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Shark Rider gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Shark Cohort (Ex):* Beginning at 1st Level your Wild Cohort is replaced by a Large Shark.  If you already have a Shark as an Animal Companion you get a Bonus Feat instead.  Your Shark Rider and other class levels stack for purposes of determining the abilities of your Animal Companion.

Beginning at 4th Level your Wild Cohort is replaced by a Huge Shark.

Beginning at 7th Level your Wild Cohort is replaced by a Dire Shark.

*Undersea Combat (Ex):* At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you gain a Bonus Feat you qualify for from the following list: Aquatic Shot, Close-Quarters Fighting, Improved Underwater Combat, Rapid Swimming, Sahuagin Flip, Skewer Foe, Swim-By Attack, Toothed Blow, and Underwater Combat.

*Shark Feat:* At levels 3, 6, and 9 you gain a Bonus Feat you qualify for from the following list: Battle Pheromones, Battle Senses, Battle Skin, Improved Natural Attack, Improved Scent, Uncanny Scent.

*Shark Lord (Ex):* 3 times per day both you and your Shark mount can enter Frenzy.  This is identical to the Class Ability listed on page 34 of the Complete Warrior with one exception: You recognize other sharks and Koalinth as Allies and will not attack them.

PLAYING A SHARK RIDER 
 Sharks make good companions.  They're always hungry, always alert, and have no problem attacking opponents for reasons other than food.  They also don't have the troublesome emotions other animal companions do.  At least you don't think they do.
*Combat*: You are trained to fight your opponent in tandem with your shark companion, circling while you both move in for quick strikes to bleed him out and weaken him before moving in for the kill.  
*Advancement*: Advancement depends much on what your military commanding officer wants of you.  So most Shark Riders advance in a fairly similar fashion.
*Resources*: You have the backing of the Koalinth military as long as you're officially on a mission for them.

SHARK RIDERS IN THE WORLD 
_"The Sahuagin hate those guys.  Hate 'em."_ 
 Your job is to subjugate all of the world that isn't already Goblinoid.  Needless to say this doesn't make you many friends.  In tough times you may hire out as mercenaries to make money for the cause, but honestly most people really really hate you.  
*Daily Life*: Much of you time is spent like most military: boring training punctuated with moments of horrific fighting.  
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Virtually all Shark Riders belong to the Hobgoblin military.  It is almost unthinkable that one would live to be old enough to retire, or would get exile instead of death for breaking rules.  So belonging to other organizations or not being military is pretty rare.

NPC Reaction 
 Given the raids your profession is given to most people lok forward to meeting you just about as much as being told they have lung cancer.

SHARK RIDERS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you are military, so it may work best in an all mercenary or Koalinth campaign.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for serious campaigns but it has potential for humor
*Encounters*: Shark Riders are encountered on raids, or when assaulting a Koalinth base.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's find themselves in the unusual position of being commanded to round up wild sharks for the Koalinth training program.  Their commanding officer is quite the brute.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SHARK RIDER* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Shark Rider gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th



*Koalinth Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: Replace Bonus Feat with Shark Companion.  
*Shark Companion*: This is identical to the Ranger Ability of the same name, but you may only choose a Large Shark.


*Knight*
*Level 3 and 4*: Replace Bulwark of Defense with Aquatic Tactics and the 4th Level Bonus Feat with Shark Companion.
*Aquatic Tactics*: Anytime an opponent enters a square you threaten you can make an opposed Level Check.  If he fails you gain a +2 Bonus on Attack rolls against him until he moves back out of range (another opposed check is made if he re-enters range).
*Shark Companion*: This is identical to the Ranger Ability of the same name, but you may only choose a Large Shark.

*Paladin of Tyranny*
*Level 5*: Replace Special Mount with Shark Companion.
*Shark Companion*: This is identical to the Ranger Ability of the same name, but you may only choose a Large Shark.


Underwater Combat
You have trained thoroughly in underwater fighting.
*Prerequisites*: Swim Speed, BAB +1
*Benefits*: You do not take the usual -2 penalty to melee attack and Grapple Checks while underwater.

Improved Underwater Combat
You have continued your training.
*Prerequisites*: Underwater Combat
*Benefits*: Your damage rolls for melee attacks and grapples are not halved underwater as usual.

----------


## Bhu

Are Koalinth amphibious?

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Koalinth look alright to me, i'd say yes to amphibious, being able to breath both air and water. Perhaps give them a three to five day period of dryness before feeling ill to allow them to take over coastal land settlements for the Hobgoblins?

If they are an experiment that has yet to be proven worth it, then perhaps the goblinoid wizard who created them either only made males, or otherwise made them infertile until they could prove themselves worth it? It would keep rebel Koalinth from getting away and becoming a potential enemy.

Heh, random thought: Specially made aquatic goblins used as living weapons... yeahh probably too tyranid for them :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bhu

one for the Orc fans while i work on the Koalinth

*ICE SHAMAN* 

 

_"No one ever looks at he ice beneath their feet."_  

 Ice Shamans are the pawns of White Dragons, making inroads into displaced Orc tribes converting them to the cause of their master as opposed to Gruumsh.  After all a White Dragon is a more immediate, helpful, and hungry overseer than a distant God.  And if the tribes want to avoid being eaten and survive the winter they'll listen.

BECOMING AN ICE SHAMAN   
A Dragon Shaman of the appropriate type is all that's needed.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Frostblood Orc
*Totem Dragon*:  White
*Class Features*:  Draconic Aura +2
*Base Fort Save*:  +5
*Skills*:  Hide 4 ranks, Knowledge (Nature) 4 ranks, Move Silently 4 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Ice Shaman's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str) Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Nature)(Int), Move Silently (Dex), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Draconic Aura, One with the Ice
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Shape Ice
3. +2    +3     +1     +3    +1d6 Breath Weapon
4. +3    +4     +1     +4    One with the Ice
5. +3    +4     +1     +4    Shape Ice
6. +4    +5     +2     +5    +1d6 Breath Weapon
7. +5    +5     +2     +5    One with the Ice
8. +6    +6     +2     +6    Shape Ice
9. +6    +6     +3     +6    +1d6 Breath Weapon
10.+7    +7     +3     +7    Ice Lord
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: You gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Draconic Aura:* Your Dragon Shaman and Ice Shaman Levels stack for purposes of determining the Bonus granted by your Draconic Aura.

*One with the Ice (Su):* At 1st Level you may cast Ice Skate, Ivory Flesh, Protection from Energy (Cold), Snowsight, and Snow Walk at will as a Supernatural Ability,  and you may use Obscuring Snow 3/day.  You get to cast Frostfell Slide and Meld with Ice 1/day.  

At 4th Level you may cast Pass Through Ice 3/day.  You can now use Obscuring Snow at will, and Frostfell Slide and Meld with Ice 3/day.

At 7th Level you may now cast Pass Through Ice at Will, and are Immune to Cold damage.

*Shape Ice (Su):* At 2nd Level you may cast Crunchy Snow, Leomunds Tiny Igloo, and Snow Drift at will as Supernatural Abilities.  You may also cast Binding Snow, Column of Ice, Crack Ice, and Ice Shape 1/day.  

At 5th Level you may cast Call Avalanche, Ice Rift, Move Snow and Ice, and Snow Wave 1/day. You may also now cast Binding Snow, Column of Ice, Crack Ice, and Ice Shape 3/day.

At 8th Level you may cast Ice Castle 1/day.  You may also now cast Call Avalanche, Ice Rift, Move Snow and Ice, and Snow Wave 3/day

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Your Breath Weapon does an additional +1d6 at Levels 3, 6, and 9.

*Ice Lord (Su):* You may cast Fimbulwinter 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  You may also choose one of the following: 

The Caster Level for Supernatural Abilities you get from this PrC increases by +2

The Save DC for Supernatural Abilities you get from this PrC increases by +2

PLAYING AN ICE SHAMAN 
 No one knows when you may be hiding and listening.  No one knows where you are at any given time.   And you use this to advantage.  You are a saboteur and spy by nature after all.  Sowing fear and confusion is part of the job.
*Combat*: You prefer to have others fight for you honestly.  You can serve your Lord better as a spy and saboteur than as a warrior.  Let others sacrifice themselves in battle.
*Advancement*: You advance in whatever manner your Draconic benefactor dictates.  He talks, you listen, and then you make whoever else is necessary to your plans listen.
*Resources*: Resources depend on how generous your dragon master is, and how well he likes you.  Do well and you get regarded well.  Mess up and asking favors will be the least of your worries.

ICE SHAMANS IN THE WORLD 
_"Sometimes I think he's as cold as the ice he seems to love."_ 
 You are called upon to do some less than nice things.  You deliver bad news, you enforce the Dragon's will, you see to it whoever is supposed to be punished gets what they're expecting.  In short you aren't popular in some ways, and run the show purely through fear.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent overseeing the tribe, spying for your Lord, and carrying out his various schemes.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You are part of the organization run by whichever Dragon you serve,  and may the Gods help you if you ever try leaving it.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's hate and fear you, even other Orcs.

ICE SHAMANS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you are the thrall of a White Dragon, which could cause complications in the campaign.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for more serious campaigns but could be adapted.
*Encounters*: You will generally encounter an Ice Shaman only if his Lord takes interest in you, or he feels you are a danger to his village.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are escorting an arctic caravan.  They seem to daily encounter ice hazards, theft, and other problems on an escalating scale, but haven't found a trace of the culprits.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC ICE SHAMAN* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Breath Weapon* Your Breath Weapon does an additional +1d6 at Level 23 and every three Levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Class Name gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Cieyrin

Well that's a lot of SLAs.

----------


## Bhu

Any thoughts on Feats for the Shark RIder I missed?  If not I may have to make some.

----------


## Cieyrin

> Any thoughts on Feats for the Shark RIder I missed?  If not I may have to make some.


Improved Natural Attack and Power Attack wouldn't be bad Shark Feats.

----------


## Bhu

am i missing any feats for underwater combat?

----------


## Bhu

I keep pulling a blank for the capstone for the Shark Rider.  Anyone have thoughts?

----------


## Cieyrin

> I keep pulling a blank for the capstone for the Shark Rider.  Anyone have thoughts?


Summon a Shiver of Sharks and grant them all and your Companion a rage-like ability, like the Sahuagin's Blood Frenzy.

----------


## Bhu

would polymorphing into a shark seem over the top

----------


## TheJayde

This thread is awesome.  Just bumping it frankly.

----------


## Cieyrin

> would polymorphing into a shark seem over the top


Not at all, though I'm not sure what it really does for the PrC, since the rest of the class is about riding an increasingly larger shark and emulating its abilities while underwater. Frankly, the class could use more riding abilities to be really a Shark Rider.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Make the final shark a Dire Celestial (Blessed by Maglubiyet) shark that acts like a palidan's mount?

----------


## Cieyrin

> Make the final shark a Dire Celestial (Blessed by Maglubiyet) shark that acts like a palidan's mount?


Wouldn't it be Fiendish, given Muglubiyet is an evil deity?  :Small Confused:

----------


## Bhu

shark rider is done.  I shall await feedback before posting next critter.

----------


## Cieyrin

> shark rider is done.  I shall await feedback before posting next critter.


Probably want to provide the page reference on Shark Lord, as I don't think CW has a page XXX.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bhu

Okay this thread says theres a new post by Cieyrin but whenever i click to see it it isn't there...

edit: Nm it's here now

----------


## Bhu

I've found a few old races:

Batiri: Forgotten realms tribes.  They appear to just be goblins with green skin, is there any difference?

Amitok: Arctic hobgoblins.

Goblyns from Ravenloft

Grodd Goblins who were trapped on a Demiplane and have abilities related to Shadow (cant find any stats even from old games)

Norkers of course

Cerilian Goblins from Birthright

Thouls: magical mixtures of Hobgoblins, Trolls, and Ghouls

what would you like next?

----------


## Cieyrin

I'm for Norkers or Cerilean Goblins.

----------


## Bhu

The Birthright Goblins appear to be one race with three mutations which are equivalent to goblins, hobgoblins and bugbears.  Statwise they have no difference beyond fluff.  You still want maybe racial feats or something?

----------


## Cieyrin

Hmm, if there isn't anything that unique about the Cerilean variety, I guess I'd favor Norker content.

----------


## Bhu

*NORKER*

[IMG]Picture URL if you have one[/IMG] 

_"RAWR!"_  

 Norkers are hairless, grey skinned goblinoids with tough armored hides and long canines.  They appear to be incapable of interbreeding with Goblins, and may in fact be more distantly related to Hobgoblins.

NORKER RACIAL TRAITS  
·	+2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Int, -2 Wis, -2 Cha
·	Size Class: Small. +1 Size Bonus to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. +4 Size Bonus to Hide Checks. -4 Size Penalty to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks. Lifting and Carrying Limits are half those of a Medium character.
·   Humanoid with the Goblinoid Subtype
·   Base speed 30 ft.
·   Dark Vision 60'
·   +5 Natural Armor Bonus
·   Norkers have a Primary Bite attack doing 1d4 plus Strength Bonus.
·   Norkers have a +4 Racial Bonus to Move Silently Checks.
·   Norkers automatically speak Common and Goblin.  Bonus languages include Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
·   Level Adjustment: +0
·   Favored Class: Rogue

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 13 
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 28
*Old*: 43
*Venerable*: 56
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 3'6"  Female: 3'2"
*Height Modifier*: +2d4
*Base Weight*: Male: 50 lbs.   Female: 30 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x1 lb.

NORKER CHARACTERS 
 If you want a Rogue type character that's fairly physically inclined a Norker is a decent choice, though you will take a hit on your skill points.  With their stats most casters are out, so you're left with being a beatstick or a backstabber.
*Adventuring Race*: Norkers go on adventures for power or money or glory.  Sometimes revenge.  It has to be a pretty powerful motivation to overpower their natural inclinations to laziness.
*Character Development*: Norkers are primarily thieves and malcontents.  They don't have the focus to aspire to anything higher than a tribal warrior or thug.  Because of this racial tendency you will have to work hard to get others to see you in any other manner if that is your wish.
*Character Names*: Norkers use Goblin or Hobgoblin names.

ROLEPLAYING A NORKER 
 You are a loose cannon at best.  A thief, a backstabber, and an emotionally unstable child.  No sane being would put up with the abuse you would put them through, and even the Hobgoblins are hard pressed to keep you under control with their well known cruelty.
*Personality*: Norkers are lazy, rude, and easily angered.  They're poor anger management makes them unreliable as employees (i.e. mercenaries).  
*Behaviors*: Norkers generally seek the easy way out of any problems.  Unless offended.  If offended they simply charge and begin biting and flailing.
*Language*: Norkers speak a dialect of Goblin.

NORKER SOCIETY 
 Norkers are brute savages, squabbling with themselves and at war with the world around them.  Thankfully for the world they are slow breeders and don't spread as quickly as other Goblinoids.  They lead short lives full of raiding, famine, and death.
*Alignment* : Norkers tends towards Chaos due to their inability to cooperate or obey anything other than something capable of killing them.  Most are also Evil as well.
*Lands* : Norkers rarely have permanent settlements, using up and despoiling the land around them before they move on.  They are not agriculturally adept, nor are they capable craftsmen, so they tend to take over ruins or caves or small villages used by other races.
*Settlements* : Norkers will settle anywhere they can take over.
*Beliefs* : Norkers worship Maglubiyet and the Goblinoid pantheon the same as most other Goblinoids.
*Relations*: Other races are targets for theft, vandalism, or murder for sport.

NORKER ADVENTURES 
·	The tribe's cave has been taken over by a powerful entity.  Fighting back seems iffy, so it's up to you to find a new home that's defendable.
·	Your tribe has been rounded up by Hobgoblins, and armored to be pushed out in front of them as a distraction while they pursue some iffy military strategy.  You have 24 hours to find a way out of this before the battle starts.
·	Something has wiped out all of the local food sources you've relied on (i.e. the local villages of other humanoids).  None of your people have ever seen what did it, and most of the other nearby races assume it's you.  Meaning you need to figure out what the hell is going on fast.


Improved Hide
Your armored skin is thicker than usual.
*Prerequisites*: Norker, Con 15+
*Benefits*: Your Racial Natural Armor Bonus increases to +8.  


Norker Toughness
You can shrug off some pretty tough blows.
*Prerequisites*: Norker, Con 15+
*Benefits*: You gain a +2 Racial Bonus on Fortitude Saves, and may re-roll any failed Save against a Daze or Stun effect once per day as a Free Action.



Improved Swarm Fighting
You excel when fighting in swarms.
*Prerequisites*: Norker, Swarm Fighting, Dex 15+, BAB +6
*Benefits*: You and your Allies with the same Feat gain a +2 Dodge Bonus against the same opponent you get your Morale Bonus against.



Pack Flanking
When you and your Allies surround someone, things get really bad.  For him.
*Prerequisites*: Norker, Combat Reflexes, Swarm Fighting
*Benefits*: If you and at least one other Ally who has this Feat both Flank an opponent your Critical Threat Range increases by 1 (i.e. if you normally critical on a successful 20, you do so now on a 91-20).  This _does_ stack with other effects that increase Critical Threat Range.

----------


## Cieyrin

That's...that's a lot of NA for LA +0. Defensive beasts, these Norkers are.

----------


## Bhu

those are wizards official stats  :Small Tongue:  i just filled in the fluffies

----------


## Cieyrin

> those are wizards official stats  i just filled in the fluffies


...yet Hobs and Blues are LA +1. *headdesk* Way to go, WotC.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Bhu

*NORKER WARRIOR* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_"FLARGH!"_ 

 You are the prototypical Norker tribal yahoo.  You wear little in the way of clothing, do little in the way of work, and spend most of your time sneaking around looking for someone to bash in the head.  Preferably with the help of friends.

BECOMING A NORKER WARRIOR  
You can get here by Rogue or virtually any melee class.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Norker
*Feats*:  Improved Swarm Fighting, Swarm Fighting
*Skills*:  Bluff or Intimidate 6 ranks
*BAB*:  +6



*Class Skills*
 The Norker Warrior's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Swarm Tackle
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Swarm Grapple
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Swarm Flanking
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Swarm Tackle
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Swarm Grapple
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Swarm Flanking
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Swarm Tackle
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Swarm Grapple
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Swarm Flanking
10.+10   +7     +3     +3    Leader of the Hive
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Norker Warrior gains no new armor or weapon proficiencies.

*Swarm Tackle (Ex):* At 1st Level you excel in bringing down larger opponents when charging in small groups.  To use this ability you and any Allies with the Improved Swarm Fighting Feat must Charge the same opponent on the same Initiative order.  You gain your Morale Bonus on the Damage rolls if the Charges are successful as well.

At 4th Level if you (or an Ally) succeeds in the charge, you may make a Bull Rush attack as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  You get a +1 Bonus on the Opposed Check per Ally who succeeded with their Charge.

At 7th Level if more than one of you succeeds with your Charge, you can opt to Knock your opponent Prone as opposed to pushing him back.  As a group you do not take Size Penalties for the Check anymore.

*Swarm Grapple (Ex):* At 2nd Level if you and your Allies with the Improved Swarm Fighting Feat Grapple the same Opponent, you get a +1 on the Check for each Ally with the Feat participating.

At 5th Level you do not take Size Penalties to Grapple Checks when your Allies are Grappling the same opponent.

At 8th Level you gain the Constrict Ability when Grappling the same opponent as your Allies.  Damage is (Combined unarmed strike damage plus combined positive strength modifier of successful participants).

*Swarm Flanking (Ex):* At 3rd Level if you and an Ally with the Improved Swarm Fighting Feat are on opposite sides of an opponent, both of you get the +2 Flanking Bonus.

At 6th Level if you and an opponent with Sneak Attack threaten an opponent, and one of you qualifies to use Sneak Attack, all of you do.

At 9th Level if you successfully perform a critical hit on an Opponent who is surrounded by your Allies, you may add your Sneak Attack Dice.

*Leader of the Hive (Ex):* At 10th Level if you successfully attack any Opponent an Ally has successfully attacked the previous round you do +1d6 damage per Ally.

PLAYING A NORKER WARRIOR 
 Nuthin' like a fun day with teh boyz bashin' the skulls of pinkskins.  You've had more fun bashin' than you've ever had with your wimmen.
*Combat*: You charge screaming with your fellows into the hyoomin, bear him to the ground, and bash, bash, bash away.  And then you bash some more just to make sure the bastard is dead.
*Advancement*: Most Norker Warriors follow the same path, often involving dares and rash behavior.  
*Resources*: You have what you can take and keep.  You're lazy so you really don't build up wealth.

NORKER WARRIORS IN THE WORLD 
_"Strange how they think swarm attacks aren't organized cowardice."_ 
 Your interactions with the world are generally limited to trying to steal their stuff, and being a daily nuisance.  Even other Goblinoids aren't too fond of you.  Mostly because, well, your an ass.
*Daily Life*: Most of your time is spent bullying others or looking for others to attack or bully.  And then performing said attacks, sleeping afterwards, or stealing food (or whatever else you can find).
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Most Norkers belong to no organizations larger than they're own tightly knit social group of equally foolish individuals.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's hate you.  You're a midget thug who doesn't know your place.  It's amazing they don't try to murder you on sight.  Oh wait...

NORKER WARRIORS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes most of the party will all be Norkers with similar Feats and this PrC.  So it may be a bit limiting for some.
*Adaptation*: This is an odd beast.  As long as you have Norkers it can fit in just about any campaign.
*Encounters*: PC's will usually encounter Warriors near any Norker settlement or pressed into service by Hobgoblins during war.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are having a peaceful picnic when suddenly a horde of small jerks jumps out of the trees and begins whacking them with clubs.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC NORKER WARRIOR* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Class Ability* 
*Class Ability*
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Norker Warrior gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th




*Norker Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: Replace Bonus Feat with Swarm Tactics  
*Swarm Tactics*: Anytime you make an Opposed Combat Check, you get a +1 Bonus to the roll for every Ally sharing your space that has the Swarm Fighting Feat.


*Rogue*
*Level 10*: You gain new options with the Rogue Special Ability.
*Special Ability*: You now have Swarm Attack as an option.

_Swarm Attack_:  If you are capable of using Sneak Attack on any given round, any other Ally within 60' can use their Sneak Attack damage on the same opponent even if they wouldn't normally get it.  If more than one of you succeeds in damaging the opponent he takes an additional 2d6 damage at the end of the round.


*Scout*
*Levels 4, 8, 12, 16, and 20*: You gain new options with your Bonus Feats.
*Bonus Feats*: You may also choose Adaptable Flanker, Confound the Big Folk, Improved Swarm Fighting, Pack Flanking, Swarm Fighting, Underfoot Combat, Vexing Flanker, Wolfpack

----------


## Bhu

Norker Feats done, Norker Warrior has fluffs

----------


## Bhu

Norker Warrior and racial sub levels have rough draft up

----------


## Man on Fire

Can I submit a PrC I made for Orcs and Ogres or do you accept only things made and posted in this thread?

----------


## Bhu

We accept all stuff on topic  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Man on Fire

Good to know. I think I'm gonna drop here some of my others Orc and Goblin related ideas in near future.

----------


## Bhu

No thoughts on teh Norker?  

And here's a lil something for the orc fans whilst i decide which gobin race to hit next

*WINTER'S ADEPT* 

 

_"....."_  

 Winter's Adepts are living artillery employed by the White Dragons from their Frostblood kin.  They tend to be emotionless for Orcs, but no less mentally unstable.  The enforced isolation of their training sometimes makes them a little...odd.

BECOMING A WINTER'S ADEPT   
Any Frostblood Orc who becomes a Dragonfire Adept can become a Winter's Adept.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Frostblood Orc
*Draconic Invocations*:  Must know at least 1 Lesser Draconic Invocation.
*Feats*:  Ability Focus (Invocation)
*Skills*:    Knowledge (Arcane) 6 ranks, Spellcraft 6 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Winter Adept's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Any)(Int), Listen (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).

*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Invocations, Winter's Breath
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Wintery Armor
3. +1    +3     +1     +3    Wintery Invocations
4. +2    +4     +1     +4    Winter's Breath
5. +2    +4     +1     +4    Wintery Armor
6. +3    +5     +2     +5    Wintery Invocations
7. +3    +5     +2     +5    Winter's Breath
8. +4    +6     +2     +6    Wintery Armor
9. +4    +6     +3     +6    Wintery Invocations
10.+5    +7     +3     +7    Wintery Lord
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Winter's Adept gain no new Weapon or Armor Proficiencies.

*Invocations:* Your Dragonfire Adept and Winter's Adept Levels stack for purposes of determining how many Invocations you know.  

*Winter's Breath (Su):* At Levels 1, 4, and 7 your Breath Weapon does an additional +1d6 damage.  When used to do cold damage any opponent failing their Reflex save is also Dazed one round.

*Wintery Armor (Su):* At Level 2 you can summon icy armor as a Standard Action.  Your Cold Resistance increases by +5, and you gain Fire Resistance 5.  You also gain a +5 Armor Bonus to AC.  This occupies the space normally used by armor, but it has no Check Penalty or Arcane Spell Failure chance, nor does it inhibit movement.   This ability may be used 3 times per day and lasts for 1 minute.

At Level 5 your Cold Resistance increases to +8, your Fire Resistance increases to 8, and your AC Bonus increases to +8.

At Level 8 your Cold Resistance increases to +10, your Fire Resistance increases to 10, and your AC Bonus increases to +10.

*Wintery Invocations (Sp):* At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you may choose from the Wintery Invocations list once.  These additional invocations do not count toward your normal Invocation limit.
*
Wintery Lord (Su):* You now permanently gain the benefits of Wintery Armor

PLAYING A WINTER'S ADEPT 
 You are feared.  Mostly because you act as your draconic employers personal hammer.  And because after doing your job for so many years you've become an emotionless sociopath who murders on a whim.  Mind you this has it's advantages as no one is willing to give you any crap.
*Combat*: You're considered by the White Dragons to be enforcers for their cults, so make sure you're always combat ready.  Because at any given moment you'll be asked to lead an assault on God knows what for any reason imaginable.   Generally you're there to back up the assault from range, and that's your preferred way of fighting.
*Advancement*: You train in whatever skills your Master demands of you.  It's not like you have a choice really.
*Resources*: You have whatever resources your Master is willing to give you (or that you can steal). 

WINTER'S ADEPT IN THE WORLD 
_"You people all act like that cold hearted bastard is standing behind me or something..."_ 
 Generally when you interact with the majority of the world you've been sent to kill it.  So honestly you don't have many acquaintances besides your boss and coworkers.  The boss is an Evil monster, and your coworkers aren't sure what to make of you.  Quite frankly the loneliness gets to you sometimes, and people find you talking to ice sculptures you've made.
*Daily Life*: Generally you are either training, or fighting.  You don't get much down time.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Much like the Ice Shaman you are generally found in the employee of Dragons and belong to whatever organization they have in place.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's are terrified of you.  You serve an Evil Dragon after all, so what did you expect.

WINTER'S ADEPT IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you are the thrall of an Evil Dragon, which may not mesh weill depending on what the other PC's are playing.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for more serious campaigns but it has silly possibilities.
*Encounters*: Winter's Adepts are generally encountered when they've been sent to kill you.  Or you've decide to assault their employers lair.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been asked to negotiate with a local White Dragon.  His Orc represnetative seems like a strange one.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC WINTER'S ADEPT* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Class Ability* 
*Class Ability*
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Winter's Adept gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th



*[size=14pt]WINTERY INVOCATIONS[/size]*

*[size=12pt]LESSER INVOCATIONS[/size]*

[size=1.35em]*Slow March*[/size]
*Lesser Invocation; 3rd*
_Identical to the spell Binding Snow from Frostburn._


[size=1.35em]*Defeat Armor*[/size]
*Lesser Invocation; 4th*
_Identical to the spell Freeze Armor from Frostburn._


*[size=12pt]GREATER INVOCATIONS[/size]*

[size=1.35em]*White Wrath*[/size]
*Greater Invocation; 5th*
_Identical to the spell Boreal Wind from Frostburn._


[size=1.35em]*Stall Army*[/size]
*Greater Invocation; 5th*
_Identical to the Blizzard spell from Frostburn._


[size=1.35em]*Disrupt the Field*[/size]
*Greater Invocation; 6th*
_Identical to the Ice Rift spell from Frostburn._


[size=1.35em]*Frostbite*[/size]
*Greater Invocation; 6th*
_Identical to the spell Mass Frostburn from Frostburn._

----------


## Bhu

*THOUL*

[IMG]Picture URL if you have one[/IMG] 

_"Pain?  You don't really know pain.  None of you pink skins do."_  

 In their ever present quest to create enhanced warriors for their military, the Hobgoblins have had many great successes, and some spectacular failures.  It's not sure which of those the Thouls are.  Originally they attempted a magical fusion of Trolls and Ghouls hoping the Trolls regenerative nature would reinvigorate the dead ghouls flesh while retaining it's paralytic abilities.  The resulting half undead monstrosities were uncontrollably insane, and it was decided to further dilute the creature by mating it with Hobgoblin prisoners (i.e. political dissidents who refused to take part in the wars).  The result was far less powerful, but more mentally stable.  

The Thouls are still barely intelligent carrion eaters without any sense of morality or civilization.  Most of them are sterile, and getting them to obey orders is difficult.  While they may seem like tall hobgoblins at a distance, their trollish ancestry is obvious in the greenish color of their skin and their facial features.  Most would also seem to be diseased looking or somehow malformed.

THOUL RACIAL TRAITS  
·	+4 Str, +2 Dex, +4 Con, -4 Int, -4 Cha
·	Size Class: Medium
·	Aberration with the Goblinoid Subtype
·	Base speed 30 ft.
·	+2 Natural AC Bonus
·	Dark Vision 60'
·	Paralysis (Ex): Opponents successfully hit with the Thoul's Claw or Bite Attacks must make a Fortitude Save (Save DC is Constitution based) or be Paralyzed for 1d3 rounds (Elves are immune to this effect).
·	Fast Healing (Ex): Thouls have Fast Healing 4
·	Scent (Ex): Identical to the ability listed in the MM.
·  Thouls have a Primary Bite attack doing 1d4 plus Strength Bonus, and two Secondary Claw Attacks doing 1d3 plus 1/2 Strength Bonus.
·   A Thoul has 3 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 3d8 Hit Points, +2 base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +1 Ref Save, +3 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot. They also get 2 Feats.
·   Thouls automatically speak Common and Goblin.  Bonus languages include Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, and Orc.
·	Level Adjustment: +3
·	Favored Class: Hobgoblin raised Thouls take Fighter, wild Thouls take Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 5'10" Female: 5'5"
*Height Modifier*: +2d12"
*Base Weight*: Male: 200 lbs.   Female: 180 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: (x2d6) lbs.

THOUL CHARACTERS 
 Thouls make excellent melee combatants, particularly if they focus on their paralytic abilities.  They should also make pretty decent gishes as long as their casting abilities are based on Wisdom, or Clerics with a nasty backup surprise.
*Adventuring Race*: Thouls adventure because they're in the Hobgoblin military and are ordered too, or for personal reasons.  Most of them are too feral for civilized living so the life of an adventurer may suit some of the more adaptable ones.
*Character Development*: Thouls are always one step away from being cannibals or undead.  They do not think in the manner of other Humanoids because quite frankly they aren't really Humanoid.  The mix of Troll and Ghoul blood has wiped away much of what would tie them to any race but the Goblinoids, and even the Hobgoblins have difficulty controlling them.That and the pain they live in daily makes co-existence with them difficult.
*Character Names*: Thouls usually use Hobgoblin names.

ROLEPLAYING A THOUL 
 Of all the other Humanoids only the Hobgoblins or the most vile and bestial will accept you.  You tend to eat anything that isn't Goblinoid (and sometimes even Goblinoids if they show weakness).  You don't practice hygiene, you have no social concepts (or at least none most societies understand or accept), and without the training the Hobgoblins give your kind to develop focus and see your way through your pain and baser instincts you are little more than a beast.
*Personality*: You are an unrepentant monster.  All other beings are food or allies, nothing more (granted your definition of ally leans towards "bring whose presence I am forced to accept because I can't defeat him").  Pity and empathy are concepts you do not understand, and much of what makes the Humanoid races what they are is beyond your ability to accept or understand.
*Behaviors*: Thouls are barely coherent.  Much of their life is spent in pain and their behavior reflects this.  Their tainted ancestry causes them to favor the flesh of Humanoids above all else and they will ravenously consume it when they can.  Left to their own devices they are little more than living Ghouls and only the Hobgoblins influence and stability makes them otherwise.
*Language*: Thouls use the Goblin tongue.

THOUL SOCIETY 
 Thouls really have no society.  They're litle more than bands of intelligent predators who can be taught the trappings of civilization (crafting, tool use, etc) but not it's more subtle conventions (social interaction, morality, ethics).  If it doesn't deal with warfare it's not in their vocabulary.
*Alignment*: Much like their creators Thouls tend heavily towards Law and Evil.  Thouls showing their trollish or ghoulish ancestors tendencies towards Chaos are usually culled pretty early.
*Lands*: Thouls generally live in any temperate or warm land or underground.  In other words just about anywhere.
*Settlements* : Thouls will settle pretty much anywhere, though it's not often out of the sight of their Hobgoblin masters who don't really trust them.
*Beliefs*: Thouls usually worship the Goblinoid panthon, but some have turned to trollish or ghoulsih deities in the wild.
*Relations*: Thouls have the same racial hatreds the Hobgoblins do.  Despite their quite obvious differences they don't see themselves as abominations or a racial mix so much as a magically enhanced hobgoblin offshoot made for purposes of winning the war.  They aren't racially impure, they're parents are heroes who volunteered their children as weapons.  How messed up is that?

THOUL ADVENTURES 
·	There have been further developments in the creation of your race, but rumour has it the new and improved Thouls have displayed occasional mental aberrations that are unexplainable.  In short the high command believes they're psychotic but intelligent enough to hide it except in moments of emotional excess.  You have been asked to arrange for some to escape and accompany them to see if this is true.
·	You have been subjected to various magical experiments to see if they can improve you.  You are to test yourself in battle against the Elves.
·	You are to help escort a Hobgoblin Princess to her promised husband.  Unfortunately she has other ideas being both a necrophile and a lunatic of the highest order.  You're certain her would be spouse knows nothing of this and are unsure whether or not delivering her is a good idea (or given her condition even how this arrangement was made possible).  You need to find a Cleric who may perhaps have some advice.  Something doesn't seem right.




THOUL RACIAL FEATS 

Improved Healing
Your regeneration is equal to that of most Trolls.
*Prerequisites*: Thoul, Con 15+
*Benefits*:  Your Fast Healing 4 becomes Regeneration 5 instead (Fire and Acid still effect you).


Ghoul Bite
You carry Ghoul Fever much like your ancestors.
*Prerequisites*: Thoul, Con 15+
*Benefits*: Opponents  you bite successfully must make a Fortitude Save or contract Ghoul Fever (Save DC is Constitution Based).


Ghoulish Vigor
Death is not permanent for you.
*Prerequisites*: Thoul, Ghoul Bite
*Benefits*: You become immune to disease.  If killed you rise within 24 hours with the Ghoulish Creature Template (see Libris Mortis).


Troll Senses
You inherit more than your ancestor's healing.
*Prerequisites*: Thoul
*Benefits*: You gain Low Light Vision and your Dark Vision range increases to 90'.

----------


## Bhu

*THOUL WARRIOR* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_"Elves are for eating."_  

 The Thouls are meant as shock troops intended to disrupt the front lines of enemies with their paralysis attacks.  Eventually they even learn to overcome the Elves vaunted immunity to their abilities.

BECOMING A THOUL WARRIOR   
Generally being a Thoul with the appropriate melee abilities is all that's necessary.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Thoul
*Feats*:  Endurance, Diehard
*Skills*:  Concentration 6 ranks
*BAB*:  +6


*Class Skills*
 The Thoul Warrior's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Improved Paralysis
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Improved Healing
3. +3    +3     +1     +2    Focus
4. +4    +4     +1     +2    Improved Paralysis
5. +5    +4     +1     +2    Improved Healing
6. +6    +5     +2     +3    Focus
7. +7    +5     +2     +3    Improved Paralysis
8. +8    +6     +2     +3    Improved Healing
9. +9    +6     +3     +4    Focus
10.+10   +7     +3     +4    Veteran
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Thoul Warrior gains no new Weapon or Armor proficiencies.

*Improved Paralysis (Su):* At 1st Level you may use the regular duration for your Paralysis Ability or set it to last as long as you can Concentrate, similar to a spell with a duration of Concentration.

At 4th Level you can channel your Paralysis Ability through any melee attack you make.  Elves lose their immunity to your Paralysis but still have a +6 Racial Bonus to the Saving Throw.

At 7th Level Elves are as vulnerable to your Paralysis as any other creature is and lose the Racial Bonus to the Save as well.  Duration of the Paralysis increases by a number of rounds equal to your Constitution Bonus, even if you choose Concentration as a duration.

*
Improved Healing (Ex):* At second level you increase from Fast Healing 4 to Fast Healing 6.

At 5th Level it increases to Fast Healing 7.

At 8th Level it increases to Fast Healing 8.

*Focus (Su):* Beginning at 3rd Level your training allows you to perform certain actions with a Concentration check made on any round while fighting Defensively.  You may use these abilities a number of times per day equal to your Constitution Modifier.  At 3rd Level you can replace your AC with the results of the Concentration Check for 1 round if it is higher. 

At 6th Level you can use the results of a Concentration Check for a Saving Throw instead.

At 9th Level you can use the results of a Concentration Check for an Opposed Check of any kind.

*Veteran (Su):* You no longer have to be fighting defensively to use your Focus abilities and can use them an additional three times per day.

PLAYING A THOUL WARRIOR 
 Training has given you extraordinary mental focus,  You are no longer the bestial fiend you once were  You have a mission and a purpose.  You can see past the moment to plan for the future.  You have much to thank the Hobgoblins for. 
*Combat*: You try to close quickly relying on healing to prevent your death at range.   Once up close you can use your paralysis to greater effect, quickly causing havoc on the enemies front lines.
*Advancement*: Being as  you're a military class you pretty much advance however your commander wants you to.
*Resources*: You have whatever the Goblinoid military gives you, which is generally a helluva lot better than what you'll get on your own.

THOUL WARRIORS IN THE WORLD 
_"He's come a long way."_ 
 You are an elite fighting force.  You are handled with kid gloves initially due to your nature, but eventually dedication and ability win over your commanders if you're successful.  You hope to one day teach your skills to others of your people.
*Daily Life*: Your life is pretty much the same as any soldier.  Endless training lasting months for fighting that may take hours (or perhaps days).  
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: All Thoul Warriors belong to (or have escaped from) the Goblinoid military machine.

NPC Reaction 
 You pretty much invoke the standard 'AAAAAH!' reaction most monsters do in people.

THOUL WARRIORS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes you are a member of the Hobgoblin military.  And if you aren't they're probably looking for you as a deserter.  Meaning you put the party in danger, or you're all conscripts.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for a serious campaign.
*Encounters*: You are generally encountered in wartime, usually being hid as a secret weapon before then.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are asked to deliver a new experimental weapon to the front lines, said weapon apparently being a fairly well developed Thoul.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC THOUL WARRIOR* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Thoul Warrior Name gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th


*Thoul Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: Replace the Level 4 Bonus Feat with Painless
*Painless*:  You are immune to being Dazed.


*Rogue*
*Level 10*: You gain new options with the Rogue Special Ability.
*Special Ability*: 
_Numbing Strike_ Whenever you successfully use your Sneak Attack if your opponent is required to make a Saving Throw against your Paralysis, he is -2 on the Save.

_Survivor_ Whenever your opponent rolls a natural one on an Attack or Critical Confirmation roll you heal 2d6 hit points.


*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Replace Rage with Thoul Rage
*Thoul Rage*: This is identical to Barbarian Rage with the exceptions of the bonuses.  Replace the usual bonuses with +4 Con, +4 Cha, and a +2 Morale Bonus on Will Saves. 
*Level 11*: Replace Greater Rage with Greater Thoul Rage
*Greater Thoul Rage*: This is identical to Greater Rage with the exceptions of the bonuses.  Replace the usual bonuses with +6 Con, +6 Cha, and a +3 Morale Bonus on Will Saves. 
*Level 20*: Replace Mighty Rage with Mighty Thoul Rage
*Mighty Thoul Rage*: This is identical to Mighty Rage with the exceptions of the bonuses.  Replace the usual bonuses with +8 Con, +8 Cha, and a +4 Morale Bonus on Will Saves.

----------


## Bhu

thoughts on LA for the Thoul?

----------


## Bhu

no luv for the thouls i take it?

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Sorry, forgot this thing existed.

With the paralisis and the fast healing, i would say at least a +3 LA for the Thoul. thats some pretty powerful stuff i think.

----------


## Bhu

sounds good to me.  Added fluff to the Warrior

----------


## Bhu

crunch is up for thoul warrior

----------


## TheWombatOfDoom

A note: The flavor quote in the ice shaman says "he" instead of "the".  Wanted to mention before I forgot.  Slogging through some of the more recent stuff.  Will speak up if I see anything, but over all positive thoughts.   :Small Smile:

----------


## Abscondcrow

I had a gobligasm when I discovered this thread, thank you to any and all who have contributed to it. Just posting. So that I can find it again easily. N'stuff. Maybe I'll lend a hand somehow oneday  :Small Big Grin: 

I just had a thought, actually. Perhaps I could create icons/avatars for your various Homebrew spells and goblinoid races? They'd all be in oots style though. And obviously I wouldn't have time to do -all- of them. Would it be fine if I did that then?

----------


## Draconi Redfir

So this seems like the best place to post it, but lately i've been thinking about a custom setting where goblinoids are the dominent species rather then humans elves and dwarves. What the heck technology and the like would be like i'm not sure, 

I wonder if we could/should try and write a small book for this setting using what we have here in this thread :Small Tongue:

----------


## Cieyrin

> So this seems like the best place to post it, but lately i've been thinking about a custom setting where goblinoids are the dominent species rather then humans elves and dwarves. What the heck technology and the like would be like i'm not sure, 
> 
> I wonder if we could/should try and write a small book for this setting using what we have here in this thread


So like Eberron's Darguun or the ancient Dhakaani Empire but expanded? I could get behind that...

----------


## Bhu

> I had a gobligasm when I discovered this thread, thank you to any and all who have contributed to it. Just posting. So that I can find it again easily. N'stuff. Maybe I'll lend a hand somehow oneday 
> 
> I just had a thought, actually. Perhaps I could create icons/avatars for your various Homebrew spells and goblinoid races? They'd all be in oots style though. And obviously I wouldn't have time to do -all- of them. Would it be fine if I did that then?



OMG sure!  Sorry it took so long to reply I've had some problems offline.




> So this seems like the best place to post it, but lately i've been thinking about a custom setting where goblinoids are the dominent species rather then humans elves and dwarves. What the heck technology and the like would be like i'm not sure, 
> 
> I wonder if we could/should try and write a small book for this setting using what we have here in this thread


Be mah guest  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

real life beat me down for a week or so again.  Expect updates as i am returned.

----------


## Bhu

Ok the Batiri and Cerilians are basically goblins, but I can do PrC's for them.  Amitok were redone for 3rd as Snow Goblins.  Ravenloft goblyns are the result of curses and aren't goblinoids.  

FOr races that leaves the Grodd Goblins, about whom I can find little.  You guys still want them?  Anyone have any info on them?

----------


## Bhu

shall I temporarily move back to PrC's then?

----------


## Bhu

*TOAD STICKER* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_Sometimes when I feel like killing someone, I do a little trick to calm myself down. I'll go over to the persons house and ring the doorbell. When the person comes to the door, I'm gone, but you know what I've left on the porch? A jack-o-lantern with a knife stuck in the side of it's head with a note that says "You." After that I usually feel a lot better, and no harm done._  

 Toad Stickers are among the few psionically powered Goblins that are neither Blues, nor traditional psionics.  Virtually all Goblin Soulknives end up becoming assassins of some sort, usually with twin Mind Blades.

BECOMING A TOAD STICKER   
Any Goblin with enough levels in Soulknife will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Goblin
*Alignment*:  Must be Evil
*Class Abilities*:  Mind Blade, Shape Mind Blade
*Skills*:  Hide 4 ranks, Move Silently 4 ranks, Tumble 4 ranks
*Feats*: Two Weapon Fighting

*Class Skills*
 The Toad Sticker's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Autohypnosis (Wis), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Psionics)(Int), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex), and Use Psionic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Psychic Strike +1d8
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Psychic Assassin
3. +2    +1     +3     +3    Improved Two Weapon Fighting
4. +3    +1     +4     +4    Psychic Strike +2d8
5. +3    +1     +4     +4    Psychic Assassin
6. +4    +2     +5     +5    Greater Two Weapon Fighting
7. +5    +2     +5     +5    Psychic Strike +3d8
8. +6    +2     +6     +6    Psychic Assassin
9. +6    +3     +6     +6    Psychic Two Weapon Fighting
10.+7    +3     +7     +7    Master Assassin
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Toad Sticker gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Psychic Strike (Su):* At Levels 1, 4, and 7 you get an additional +1d8 damage with Psychic Strike (this stacks with dice of Psychic Strike from other classes).

*Psychic Assassin (Su):* At Levels 2, 5, and 8 you gain an ability from the following list (these cannot be taken multiple times):

_Backstabber_ If your opponent is Flat-Footed or unaware of your presence you always get your Psychic Strike damage on a successful Attack (even if it is not charged).

_Bleeder_ On any successful attack by you your opponent loses and additional hit point per round due to blood loss for the next 2d4 rounds.  Multiple attacks don't stack but do increase the length of time by an additional +2d4 rounds.

_Ribcage Stab_ (Prerequisite: Level 6) On a successful strike you may lose your Psionic Focus as a Free Action to change a successful attack into a successful Critical hit.

_Veteran_ Your Mind Blade now does an additional die of damage.

_Precision_ Your attacks ignore Concealment (yes this includes Invisibility).

_Quick Strike_ Preparing your Psychic Strike is now a Swift Action instead of a Move Action.

*Improved Two Weapon Fighting(Ex):* At 3rd Level you get Improved Two Weapon Fighting as a Bonus Feat.

*Greater Two Weapon Fighting (Ex):* At 6th Level you get Greater Two Weapon Fighting as a Bonus Feat.
*
Psychic Two Weapon Fighting (Su):* As long as you maintain your Psionic Focus your penalties when making offhand attacks are reduced by an amount equal to half your Toad Sticker Level.

*Master Assassin (Su):* Whenever you roll a natural 20 on an attack with your Mind Blade your opponent must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Wis Modifier) or die.  If successful he takes 3d6 damage instead.

PLAYING A TOAD STICKER 
 People are nervous around you since in theory you can't be disarmed in the traditional manner.  Even if you have no weapons on you you can always call some up.  Plus you're an absolute bastard.  Even if it weren't for your powers your habit of giggling while stabbing things would put people off.
*Combat*: Much of your combat style relies on lying in wait for someone before jumping out, whacking them repeatedly with a knife, and running like hell.  
*Advancement*: Advancement depends on your personal quirks and what you think clients like in a crazed psionic assassin.
*Resources*: You've prolly made some decent contacts in your career, or have a few regular patrons.

TOAD STICKERS IN THE WORLD 
_"You'd think a sociopath assassin wouldn't have a fan following but he does."_ 
 You live a pretty lonely life like any killer for hire.  Fortunately you don't have to worry much about repairing and replacing weapons.  After all you can just summon more.
*Daily Life*: You're pretty much like any other assassin.  Lots of boredom with brief stretches of total and complete Chaos followed by running for your life.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You probably belong to a Guild of some sort.

NPC Reaction 
 You're an assassin.  It stands to reason most people don't like you assuming you're insane enough to advertise it.

TOAD STICKERS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you kill people for money, which may be a lil iffy for some.
*Adaptation*: This is good for both silly or serious campaigns.
*Encounters*: You're usually encountered standing over someone plunging a knife into them screaming "Just die already!"

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are quietly playing cards when a nearby Goblin suddenly jumps up, screams incoherently, summons a magic weapon and puts it in his waiter.  Perhaps his roast beef was a tad underdone.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC TOAD STICKER* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Psychic Strike*  At Level 21 and every 3 Levels thereafter you gain an additional die with your Psychic Strike.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Toad Sticker gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Warpwolf16

Did anything in this thread ever come out to being designed to Pathfinder or easily converted to Pathfinder? I'm running a Goblins game for a small group while my main players are on break and I'd love for some other goodies to pop into my game besides what I have right now(GoG, ARG, etc.) and I've seen something in this thread earlier on that looked good. I figured this would be a good place to ask though! Anyone got some suggestions of good brews or other sources?

----------


## Bhu

I havent done anything for Pathfinder as I dont own the game.  Hopefully it shouldn't be too hard to convert.

----------


## Bhu

toad sticker now has fluff and some abilities

----------


## Bhu

Toad Sticker is done and awaiting review.

----------


## Cieyrin

> *Psychic Assassin (Su):* At Levels 2, 5, and 8 you gain an ability from the following list:


 Can you take an ability more than once, like Bleeder or Veteran?




> _Backstabber_ If your opponent is Flat-Footed or unaware of your presence you always get your Psychic Strike damage on a successful Attack.


So...you don't have to charge it to Psychic Strike a flat-footed creature?




> _Bleeder_ On any successful attack by you your opponent loses and additional hit point per round due to blood loss for the next 2d4 rounds.


Does multiple Bleeder attacks stack? As in, if you hit someone multiple times (as Frog Stickers would be prone to do, since they're all TWFing and all), do you get multiple points per round of bleeding?




> _Ribcage Stab_ On a successful strike you may lose your Psionic Focus as a Free Action to change a successful attack into a successful Critical hit.


Probably among the most powerful of these, as crits on demand (look at that, Psycrystal Containment!). May want to stick a level requirement or some other limit, as you're basically guaranteeing a crit a combat, which substantially increases the value of Elemental Burst weapon specials.




> _Veteran_ Your Mind Blade now does an additional die of damage.


Neat, though could get nasty if you can choose it multiple times, for a pair of 4d6 mindblades.




> _Precision_ Your attacks ignore Concealment.


What about invisibility?




> _Quick Strike_ Preparing your Psychic Strike is now a Swift Action instead of a Move Action.


Better than the feat but it should be, as CP's Swift Mind Strike kinda sucks, anyways.

----------


## Bhu

I believe I have edited it sufficiently to answer your questions  :Small Big Grin: 

*MINDSPEAR* 

 

_"Of course it's a gift from Gruumsh what else would it be?"_ 

 Mindspears are Orcish Soulknives.  The talent is fairly rare among their people, and they learn pretty quickly it separates them from the rest of the culture as they are perceived as 'different' (i.e. bad).  The intelligent ones learn to spin it as a gift from Gruumsh pretty quickly in order to survive to adulthood.  

BECOMING A MINDSPEAR   
Just be an Orc Soulknife pretty much.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Orc
*Class Abilities*:  Shape Mind Blade
*Feats*:  Orc Mind Spear (see below)
*Skills*:  Autohypnosis 6 ranks, Concentration 6 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Mindspear's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Autohypnosis (Wis), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Psionics)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Spot (Wis), and Swim (Str).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +2    Death Spear
2. +2    +3     +0     +3    Far Reaching Spear
3. +3    +3     +1     +3    Piercing Spear
4. +4    +4     +1     +4    Death Spear
5. +5    +4     +1     +4    Far Reaching Spear
6. +6    +5     +2     +5    Piercing Spear
7. +7    +5     +2     +5    Death Spear
8. +8    +6     +2     +6    Far Reaching Spear
9. +9    +6     +3     +6    Piercing Spear
10.+10   +7     +3     +7    Unholy Spear
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Mindspear gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Death Spear (Su)*: At 1st Level when your Mind Blade is charged for a Psychic Strike and used to make a range attack it does an extra 1d8 damage.

At 4th Level you may charge a Psychic Strike as a Swift Action, and when charged your Mind Blade threatens a Critical on a 19-20.

At 7th Level when charged for a Psychic Strike your Mind Blade does +2d8 damage when it performs a successful Critical hit.  This stacks with the Level 1 ability.

*Far Reaching Spear (Su)*: At Level 2 the your Mind Blade now has a range increment of 60'

At 5th Level you no longer take range penalties when throwing your Mind Blade.

At 8th Level when charged for a Psychic Strike your Mind Blade can hit anything you can see (in other words if you can make a successful Spot Check you can hit it wherever it is regardless of range).

*Piercing Spear (Su)*: At 3rd Level your Mind Blade is considered to be Chaotic and Evil for purposes of overcoming Damage Reduction.

At 6th Level your Mind Blade ignores the first three points of your opponents Damage Reduction (i.e. if he has DR 5/- he instead has DR 2/-.

At 9th Level your Mind Blades damage is considered Vile Damage.

*Spear of Might (Su)*: Your Mind Blade now ignores Armor, Natural Armor, and Shield Bonuses to Armor Class.

PLAYING A MINDSPEAR 
 Most other Orcs look at you like you have two heads.  They respect what you can do for the war effort, but you are something of an 'Other'.  This complicates your life and makes you one of the few Orcs that has had to lean the fine art of lying to stay alive.
*Combat*: Pretty much the same as any other Orc barbarian.  If you didn't charge into the thick of things screaming and laying about with your weapon like a fool it just reinforces your 'otherness'.  You do however have some options your brethren do not.
*Advancement*: This kind of depends on your commanding officer.  If he's also a Soulknife he knows whats up and allows you the freedom to develop.  If not, you're likely hampered in your growth or asked to develop your skills in a direction someone else wants,
*Resources*: You're most likely a member of a specialized military unit.  Depending on how you're viewed and your success rate you may or may not have resources available at your disposable.

MINDSPEARS IN THE WORLD 
_"I just can't help but feel he isn't one of us."_ 
 You live most of your life in seclusion out of necessity as you don't want people asking too many questions.  You come out of hiding for fights or defense of the village, but other than that you try to stay unnoticed and out of trouble.
*Daily Life*: Most of your time is spent in training, and avoiding anyone outside your small social circle.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Usually you're a member of a subculture within Orc society.  While you may be religious and military in nature, that's mostly cover for the fact you don't want burned at the stake.  In fact you may be less militant or religious than most of your people just due to being discriminated against.

NPC Reaction 
 You are perceived negatively in the manner that is usual for most of Orc kind.

MINDSPEARS IN THE GAME 
 This PrC means you won't exactly be well accepted by some Orcs.  And being an Orc you aren't well accepted by much of anyone else either.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for serious campaigns with shades of morality, but will do in other styles.
*Encounters*: You are generally only encountered when PC's join or take on the Orc military as you stay well out of sight the rest of the time.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been asked to convince an Orc soldier that he is fighting for the wrong side.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC MINDSPEAR* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Mindspear gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th


*Orc Mind Spear*
Your Mind Blade looks like your Deities Longspear.
*Prerequisites:* Mind Blade, Shape Mind Blade
*Benefits:* Any time you wish to reshape your mind blade using your shape mind blade class feature, you can add the Longspear to your shape repertoire. The weapon is sized appropriately for you and deals damage as a Longspear.  Unlike normal Longspears you may use it to attack adjacent opponents.

----------


## Bhu

I need to finsih an assignment to kep my power on, will finish up soon.

----------


## Bhu

fluff is up

----------


## Cieyrin

Interesting, though I don't know how outcast you really are unless it's meant as a subtle 'Soulknives suck!' which while true seems kinda passive-aggressive.  :Small Confused:

----------


## Bhu

Orcs are portrayed as fairly conformist barbaric religious fanatics despite their chaotic alignment (probably a holdover from 1e when they were Lawful).  

The point is that despite being the ultimate 'others' in the dnd universe they are just as susceptible to fear of the 'other' because they hate and despise anyone different from them.  The Soulknife pulls weapons from thin air made from a magic they dont understand, and sees the world from a different perspective than they do.  He's an 'other' not by any obvious outward reason, and the other Orcs don't understand or trust him for that reason.  SImply because he can do something they cant.

----------


## Bhu

I need to finish another online gig because Im being sued for back taxes.  Gimme a bit longer and I'll be back.

----------


## Bhu

Mindspear done and ready for review.

----------


## Cieyrin

Death Spear is confusing in stacking issues. Do the 1st and 3rd tier stack damage if both conditions are met? Does the 2nd tier stack with Spear of Might for crit range?

I'd personally provide a bit more synergy to Soulknife so that it stacks with Soulknife levels for the purposes of what bonus the mindblade has and maybe a couple other things. I'd also make Brilliant Energy switchable, as nothing sucks more than when your primary weapon can't do anything to your target, especially as a Soulknife. Undead and Constructs laugh as you try to pierce them with your blade and it passes through harmlessly.

----------


## Bhu

Revised.  How does it look now.

----------


## Bhu

*BLACK ORCS* 

 

_"Maybe you should leave now.  While I can still let yo."_ 

 Black Orcs are failed attempts by Orc Shadow Casters to become Children of the Night.  Their link to the Plane of Shadow slowly transforms them into Undead monstrosities who need the life force of others to survive.  No one is sure if this is a difference in Orc physiology or mentality, but for some reason attempts by them to become Children have always resulted in them becoming semi-vampiric monstrosities.  The class gets it's name from the members tendency to slowly turn a matte black in color.

BECOMING A BLACK ORC   
Any Shadow Caster who follows the correct Paths can take this (if they are Orcs).

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race* :   Any Orcish
*Class Abilities*:  Flesh Fails, Shadow Skin, Sustaining Shadow
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcana, The Planes) 6 ranks
*Alignment*: Can't be Good


*Class Skills*
 The Black Orc's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana. The Planes), Move Silently (Dex), Spot (Wis), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Increasing Darkness, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Devouring Shadow, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
3. +1    +3     +1     +3    Shadow Theft, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
4. +2    +4     +1     +4    Increasing Darkness, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
5. +2    +4     +1     +4    Devouring Shadow, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
6. +3    +5     +2     +5    Shadow Theft, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
7. +3    +5     +2     +5    Increasing Darkness, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
8. +4    +6     +2     +6    Devouring Shadow, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
9. +4    +6     +3     +6    Shadow Theft, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
10.+5    +7     +3     +7    Shadow Apotheosis, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Black Orc gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Increasing Darkness (Ex)*: Beginning at 1st Level when you use Shadow Skin Mystery you also gain a Deflection Bonus to AC equal to your Cha Modifier, and may use it one additional time per day.

At 4th Level when using Shadow Skin you have a 50% chance to turn a critical hit into a regular one, and may use the Mystery one additional time per day.

At 7th Level you permanently gain the benefits of the Shadow Skin Mystery.

*Devouring Shadow (Su)*: Beginning at 2nd Level your flesh increasingly becomes made of shadow stuff.  You are now immune to disease and poison.

At 5th Level you no longer require sleep, food or water, and are immune to Sleep and Fatigue/Exhaustion. You do however have to use Flesh Fails to successfully damage an individual at least once a day in a manner similar to some Undead.

At 8th Level you are immune to Ability Damage/Drain, and Energy Drain.

*Shadow Theft (Su)*: Beginning at 3rd Level when you use the Flesh Fails Mystery it can do Ability Drain as opposed to damage, and you can use it one additional time per day.  If you choose to use it as Drain you gain 10 Temporary hit points (If used as Drain your opponent gets a Willpower Save, DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier).

At 6th Level you may choose to do 4 points of Damage/Drain to Int, Wis, or Con as well, and may use Flesh Fails one additional time per day.

At 9th Level you may use Flesh Fails at will.  

*Shadow Apotheosis*: At 10th Level your Type changes to Undead (do not recalculate Hit Dice, Skills, BAB, etc) with the Extraplanar Subtype.  You may travel the Plane of Shadow without ill effects as if you had the permanent benefits of a Planar Adaptation spell.  If you have the Greater Flesh Fails Mystery, you may use it to Damage/Drain mental stats as well for 6 points, and may use it one additional time per day.  You also gain a +8 Racial Bonus to Hide Checks in darkness or shadowy areas.

PLAYING A BLACK ORC 
 You are slowly becoming an undead monster.  You don't like it, but the power it brings is addictive.  And if you're immortal and have power what does life mean anyway?  Being flesh and blood is more of a weakness than anything else.
*Combat*: You're a classic ambush predator, using your mysteries to close in on the target, and then using your powers to drain his life.  
*Advancement*: Once most Orcs start the path to becoming a Black Orc their conversion is sadly inevitable and follows fairly similar lines.  A quick mental and physical transformation into a soulless predator.
*Resources*: You're a monster.  Worse you're a monster with self control issues, which makes others less likely to tolerate you on a regular basis.  You probably find yourself limited to what you can take.

BLACK ORCS IN THE WORLD 
_"They come out at night mostly."_ 
 The moment your transition begins you begin withdrawing from the world.  You don't realize it at first and won't admit to knowing why once you do.  But you know deep inside you aren't like others anymore.  You're becoming something even your own kind would consider a monster.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent studying Mysteries in the hopes of gaining control over your transformation, or trying to stave off insanity.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Most Shadow Caster organizations know the result of this PrC, and only the most truly evil and depraved will hire you.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's treat you like any other undead monster.  In short they try to kill you with fire.

BLACK ORCS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes the other PC's don't mind someone in their party eating the souls of the living.  Needless to say it can lead to some conflict...
*Adaptation*: This is generally meant for dark campaigns.
*Encounters*: Black Orcs aren't usually encountered until they are well along in their transformation, and who have turned to murder to support they're cravings.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: A series of strange murders have been taking place in the slums of the city, and the PC's have been asked to find out who it is.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC BLACK ORC* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Black Orc gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Amechra

Will the Bleak Archer advance shadowcasting?

----------


## Bhu

probably, im just trying to decide how much

----------


## Cieyrin

Is the Bleak Archer a reprint? I could swear you made something like this earlier...

----------


## Bhu

Crap.  I did.  Revising it now.

----------


## Bhu

any requests while im finishing the orc?

----------


## Bhu

Black Orc has crunch as well as some minor fluff.

----------


## Bhu

*OROG MYRMIDON* 

 

_"It's better if you don't get too close."_  

 Myrmidons are specialist units meant for clearing a path through masses of enemy units.  Their powers make them damage resistant, and harm anyone too close to them, so most opponents get out of their way one way or the other.

BECOMING AN OROG MYRMIDON   
An Orog Shadowcaster is all you need be.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Orog
*Class Abilities*:  Sharp Shadows and Shadow Skin Mysteries
*Skills*:  Concentration 6 ranks, Intimidate 6 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Orog Myrmidon's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana)(Int), Spellcraft (Int), and Spot (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Shadow Armor, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Shadow Spines, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
3. +1    +3     +1     +3    Shadow Fist, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class 
4. +2    +4     +1     +4    Shadow Armor, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
5. +2    +4     +1     +4    Shadow Spines, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
6. +3    +5     +2     +5    Shadow Fist, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class 
7. +3    +5     +2     +5    Shadow Armor, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
8. +4    +6     +2     +6    Shadow Spines, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
9. +4    +6     +3     +6    Shadow Fist, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class 
10.+5    +7     +3     +7    Bleak Juggernaut, +1 Level of existing Mystery-using class
```

*Shadow Armor (Su):* Beginning at 1st Level you may 'lose' one daily use of any Mystery of the same Level to cast Steel Shadows or Shadow SKin

At 4th Level Steel Shadows gives you a +6 Deflection Bonus to AC instead of the usual Bonus.

At 7th Level the Deflection Bonus is equal to your Orog Myrmidon Level.

*Shadow Spines (Su):* Beginning at 2nd Level you may 'lose' one daily use of any Mystery of the same Level to cast Sharp Shadows, and the damage is considered magical for purposes of overcoming DR.

At 5th Level Sharp Shadows are now considered weapons for the purposes of spells that buff or permanently enchant weapons.  They also damage anyone in a square you threaten, not just those who attack you.

At 8th Level they will expand to lash out at spearmen, meaning opponents with Reach weapons are damaged too.

*Shadow Fist (Su):* At 3rd Level when you are using Steel Shadows you no longer take an AC penalty when making Charge attacks.  When using Sharp Shadows you may now make a melee touch attack to do it's damage as well as having it damage foes who attack you.

At 6th Level you take x less damage from Attacks of Opportunity (x=your Charisma modifier), and gain an Enhancement Bonus on damage rolls made by your Sharp Shadows equal to your Charisma Modifier.

At 9th Level if your opponent successfully confirms a Critical hit on you your Sharp Shadows attack does double damage if applicable.

*Bleak Juggernaut (Su):* At 10th Level you permanently gain the benefits of your Steel Shadows and Shadow Skin Mysteries.

*Weapon Proficiencies*: An Orog Myrmidon gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

PLAYING AN OROG MYRMIDON 
 You feel safest when surrounded by shadow.  Opponents can't tell where you are or what you're up to.  And if you get close enough the shadows impale and slice them, so it's not like they're in a hurry to be the first to fight you.
*Combat*: Most of your powers are for devastating melee units.  You have some protection against archers, but depending on what you've studied you're more likely to be an infantry killer than anything else.
*Advancement*: Military employed Myrmidons learn a pretty strict set of power as they advance.  Rebels who leave are free to go their own way if they can find another teacher.
*Resources*: You have the Orog military to rely upon them assuming you haven't quit.  

OROG MYRMIDONS IN THE WORLD 
_"Keep your distance from that one."_ 
 You don't interact much with anyone besides your instructors.  Other people don't 'get' you, or your weird obsession with shadow.
*Daily Life*: As with any military class most of your time is spent training.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Generally you're caught young and trained by the Orog military, though if you go awol you may end up with other organizations.

NPC Reaction 
 You get the same reaction any Orc humanoid gets: fear and distrust.

OROG MYRMIDONS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes you are part of a shadow magic military unit.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for serious campaigns.
*Encounters*: Myrmidons are generally only brought out under circumstances where their powers will be of maximum benefit as they are a fairly specialized unit.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been brought in to help subdue a terrifying new mercenary unit the Orogs have been fielding in raids.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC OROG MYRMIDON* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Orog Myrmidon gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

got the fluff and most of teh crunch up

----------


## Bhu

Myrmidon is done and up for review

*DARKWALKER* 

 

_"You do not belong here..."_ 

 Trained as tunnel fighters, the Darkwalkers are better equipped to cast or fight in darkness than above ground.  They make excellent fighting units for the Underdark, where they are commanded to exterminate the other races daring to dwell in their Lord's domain.

BECOMING A DARKWALKER   
Cleric of Shargaas who is willing to undergo specialized training.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Any Humanoid with the Orc Subtype.
*Patron*:  Shargaas
*Divine Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast Divine spells of at least 3rd Level
*Domains*:  Darkness, Trickery
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Religion) 4 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Darkwalker's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Heal (Wis), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcana, Geography, Nature, Religion)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis).

*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Tunnel Fighting, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class 
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Quiet Armor, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
3. +2    +1     +3     +3    The Power of Darkness, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
4. +3    +1     +4     +4    Tunnel Fighting, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class 
5. +3    +1     +4     +4    Quiet Armor, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
6. +4    +2     +5     +5    The Power of Darkness, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
7. +5    +2     +5     +5    Tunnel Fighting, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class 
8. +6    +2     +6     +6    Quiet Armor, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
9. +6    +3     +6     +6    The Power of Darkness, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
10.+7    +3     +7     +7    Lord of Darkness, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Darkwalker gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Tunnel Fighting (Ex):* At 1st Level you gain the Tunnel Fighting Feat as a Bonus Feat (see Races of Stone or Dungeonscape).  

At 4th Level you gain the Tunnel Runner Feat as a Bonus Feat despite not being the appropriate race (see Underdark).

At 7th Level you take no penalty to Attack rolls in spaces that are both narrow and low.

*Quiet Armor (Ex):* At 2nd Level the weight of your Light Armor doesn't count towards your Encumbrance.

At 5th Level you have no Armor Check Penalty as long as you're wearing Light Armor. 

At 8th Level if you are wearing Light Armor it's maximum Dex Bonus is improved by 2.

*The Power of Darkness (Su):* At 3rd Level all spells you cast in darkness or shadowy illumination that have the Evil descriptor are cast at +1 Cast Level (this stacks with other effects that increase Caster Level).

At 6th Level all spells you cast in darkness or shadowy illumination that have the Evil descriptor have their Save DC increased by +1 (this stacks with other effects that increase Save DC's).

At 9th Level all when you Rebuke/Command Undead in darkness or shadowy illumination you get a +2 on the Check (this stacks with other effects that increase Turning Checks).

*Lord of Darkness (Su):*  You are considered to be 4 levels higher for purposes of Rebuking/Commanding Undead while in darkness or shadowy illumination.

PLAYING A DARKWALKER 
 Shargaas has commanded you empty the underworld of all living things and you do your best to obey.  Normally it might occur to you you're being used as a pawn in his lone war against life itself, but there's a lot of living things in the underground and they just keep shooting out babies.  You're pretty much guaranteed a lifelong position as long as you don't screw up.
*Combat*: You prefer the 'sneak up behind them and put a sharp thing in their back' method of fighting.  Odd considering you're a caster, but you have some interesting personal issues.  After all you worship a guy who hates you because you were born.
*Advancement*: You advance in whatever manner your God demands.  Because otherwise you get the big sleep.
*Resources*: Your pretty much have the Church to draw on.  Your sects habit of assassinating leaders they consider weak makes said leaders slightly unwilling to fork over their cash.  Occasionally you can scare them into helping but you'd better watch your back.

DARKWALKERS IN THE WORLD 
_"..urk!..."_ 
 People tend to avoid you for some reason.  Probably the permanent blood stains in your clothing.  Or the cloud of flies that follows you.  Or maybe the fact that all of your victims have relatives who want to show you your own spine.
*Daily Life*: Most of your time is spent in religious duties, i.e. zealously murdering every living thing you can as a sacrifice to Shargaas.  
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You belong to the Church and the Church only, though you do lead some military expeditions on occasion if they're underground.  

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's hate you.  Your dogma of life being immoral and unnecessary tends to create some tension.

DARKWALKERS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you belong to a religion that hates life.  Could be disruptive depending on the parties make-up.
*Adaptation*: This one is intended for darker campaigns.
*Encounters*: Darkwalkers are encountered in the Underdark almost exclusively.  

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: In an ironic twist of fate something has murdered enough Drow that they have fled the city, leaving the slaves they intended to sacrifice behind (i.e. you).  Now you just have to figure out what killed them and how you can avoid it.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC DARKWALKER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Darkwalker gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

darkwalker is done and ready for review


*EXECUTIONER* 

 

_"You've deserved this for quite some time."_  

 Executioners are priests of Shargaas whose duty is to keep the Church and the tribe strong by looking for and eliminating weakness within it's membership.  They consider it their duty to assassinate incompetence,  and have a variety of Undead allies to spy for them and help them with their schemes.

BECOMING AN EXECUTIONER   
An Orc worshiper of Shargaas and some extraordinary mercilessness are requirements.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Any Humanoid with the Orc Subtype
*Patron*: Shargaas
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast 3rd Level Divine Spells from the Cleric list
*Feats*:  Any 2 of the following: Bolster Resistance, Corpsecrafter, Empower Turning, Necromantic Might, Necromantic Presence, Quicken Turning, Profane Boost, Undead Leadership
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcana, Religion) 6 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Executioner's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Arcana, Geography, Local, Nature, Religion)(Int), Move Silently (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), and Survival (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Executioner's Knife, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Leader of the Dead, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Executioner's Knife, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Leader of the Dead, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Executioner's Knife, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Leader of the Dead, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Master Executioner, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: An Executioner gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Executioner's Knife (Su):* Beginning at 1st level, you can use a standard action to cast certain spells you know and deliver the spell through your weapon with a melee attack. Casting a spell in this manner does not provoke attacks of opportunity.  If the melee attack is successful, the attack deals damage normally; then the effect of the spell is resolved.  At 1st Level you can channel Inflict Critical Wounds, Poison, Stop Heart

At 4th Level you can channel Bleed, Harm

At 7th Level you can channel Destruction, Greater Harm

*Leader of the Dead (Su):* At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you get a cumulative +1 Bonus to Rebuke Undead Checks, as well as a Bonus Feat from the following list: Bolster Resistance, Corpsecrafter, Deadly Chill, Destruction Retribution, Empower Turning, Fell Animate, Hardened Flesh, Heightened Turning, Lifesense, Necromantic Might, Necromantic Presence, Nimble Bones, Profane Vigor, Quicken Turning, Profane Boost, Tomb-Born Fortitude, Tomb-Born Resilience, Tomb-Born Vitality, Tomb-Tainted Soul, Undead Leadership

*Master Executioner (Su):* At 10th Level anyone you successfully kill using your Executioner's Knife Ability rises in 1d4 rounds as a Ghost under your control (Remember the maximum amount of Hit Dice if Undead you control.  If this puts you past that the Ghost is uncontrolled but will not attack you.).

PLAYING AN EXECUTIONER 
 You have no allies outside the Church, and the Dead.  You can't afford to, as mercy is not an option in your profession.  You are forever alone, a pawn of the dark God you worship.
*Combat*: You research targets ahead of time to find out what will be necessary to do the job.  You aren't some mindless savage to be expended in battle, nor are you a blunt instrument.  You are a surgeon's knife cutting away diseased tissues.
*Advancement*: You do whatever is necessary to advance your cause.  Any act, no matter how debased is considerable if it strengthens your cause.
*Resources*: You have the Church, plus what you can intimidate the tribe into giving you.

EXECUTIONERS IN THE WORLD 
_"If he so much as blinks kill him."_ 
 A brief description of how your class is persevered in the world and how he interacts with the world.
*Daily Life*: Your days are spent refining your powers, and researching your tribes leadership to weed out weakness among them.  If your spying reveals any, plans are set into motion to fix it (you do not give warnings).  
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: The Church of Shargaas pretty much is an organization unto itself.

NPC Reaction 
 This is an in detail description of how NPC's would perceive your class and the immediate generalization that people would give of your class.

EXECUTIONERS IN THE GAME 
 This is a good place to provide a quick note on how your class will effect game play statistically.
*Adaptation*: This is a place where you put in detail how people can adapt your class into their campaign setting.
*Encounters*: This is a place to describe what sort of encounters PC's will have with NPC versions of your class.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Give the encounter level and description of a sample member of this class and a stat block for him/her.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC EXECUTIONER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Executioner gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

fluff is up, crunch will hopefully be nor far behind

----------


## Bhu

for  executioners knife would you guys prefer a magical sneak attack or assassinate type ability or bestowing weapon properties?

----------


## Bhu

capstone is up for executioner

*MAGGOTS OF YURTRUS* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_"The diseases which destroy a man are no less natural than the instincts which preserve him."_  

 The Maggots of Yurtrus are easily recognizable as they wear animal skins painted white and are ravaged by disease.  Known far and wide, they are infamous for spreading corruption destroying communities and forests with disease and crumbling them before their brethren ravage the place.

BECOMING A MAGGOT   
Any Orc worshiper of Yurtrus will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Any Orc
*Patron*:  Yurtrus
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast 3rd Level spells from the Cleric list and have access to the Suffering Domain.
*Feats*:  Any 2 of the following: Charnel Miasma, Domain Focus, Domain Spontaneity
*Skills*:  Heal 6 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 6 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Maggot's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Concentration (Con), Heal (Wis), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana, Religion)(Int), Spellcraft (Int).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Rotting Decay, Disease, +1 Level of existing Divine Casting Class
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Plague of Fear, +1 Level of existing Divine Casting Class
3. +2    +3     +1     +3    Slow Death, +1 Level of existing Divine Casting Class
4. +3    +4     +1     +4    Rotting Decay, +1 Level of existing Divine Casting Class
5. +3    +4     +1     +4    Plague of Fear, +1 Level of existing Divine Casting Class
6. +4    +5     +2     +5    Slow Death, +1 Level of existing Divine Casting Class
7. +5    +5     +2     +5    Rotting Decay, +1 Level of existing Divine Casting Class
8. +6    +6     +2     +6    Plague of Fear, +1 Level of existing Divine Casting Class
9. +6    +6     +3     +6    Slow Death, +1 Level of existing Divine Casting Class
10.+7    +7     +3     +7    Pale Master
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Maggots gain no new armor or weapon proficiencies.

*Rotting Decay (Ex):* At 1st Level you become a carrier of disease, choosing any from the DMG whose infection type is Injury to be infected with.  Your opponent must make a Saving Throw to avoid Injury diseases if you damage him with a natural weapon or successfully grapple him (cause you can bite him in the grapple).  Save DC's for these diseases are 10 plus 1/2 your HD plus your Constitution Modifier as opposed to the usual.

At 4th Level you become a carrier of any Inhaled disease.  Your opponent must make a Saving Throw to avoid Inhaled diseases if you damage him with if you grapple one another or he spends more than 1 round in melee with you.

At 7th Level you become a carrier of any Contact disease.  Your opponent must make a Saving Throw to avoid Contact diseases if he touches you.

*Disease:* At 1st Level you may switch one of your two Domains (including Suffering) to the Disease Domain instead.

*Plague of Fear (Su):* At 2nd Level you can 'lose' any prepared spell (except Domain spells) to cast any spell you know with the Fear descriptor as long as one of the targets of the spell is currently diseased.  

At 5th Level the Save DC of spells you cast with the Fear descriptor are +2 against opponents who are Diseased.

At 8th Level spells you cast with the Fear descriptor are cast at +1 Caster Level against opponents who are diseased.

*Slow Death (Ex):* At third Level your life force begins to fade away.  You can no longer heal damage on your own, and you take damage from positive energy/heal via negative energy in the same way undead do.  You no longer need to eat, drink, or sleep and are immune to sleep or exhaustion effects.

At 6th Level you cannot be Raised or Reincarnated, and are immune to Ability Drain/Damage, Energy Drain, death effects, and paralysis.  

At 9th Level you become immune to Poison, Stunning, and Critical hits.

*Pale Master (Ex):* You leave the world of the living behind and your Type changes to Undead with the Incorporeal Subtype.  Effectively you are now a Ghost and gain the Manifestation ability listed under the Ghost Template in the MM.

PLAYING A MAGGOT 
 People fear you, and that's a good thing.  Fear is honest.  Fear is predictable.  Fear keeps you in business, because without it you'd probably be burning for real instead of just in effigy right now. 
*Combat*: Honestly you kind of rely on the fact that no one wants to touch you.  That and your reputation often see you through some sticky moments.
*Advancement*: You advance strictly as your God decrees.  No fooling about or individual thoughts for you if you know what's good for you.
*Resources*: You can always count on the Church if you need help on their business.  Otherwise you can probably intimidate the local Orcs into helping you.

MAGGOTS IN THE WORLD 
_"Seriously, don't let him cough on you."_ 
 you provide many useful services for the Orc community, and without you they would fall to parasites, disease, or polluted food and water.  Many advancements have come from your advice.  On the downside you are the bane of any other living thing nearby because the crap you shield the Orcs from has to go somewhere...
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent (perversely) healing the sick (assuming they're Orcs), and ensuring food and water is fit to drink.  Much time is also spent in religious ritual.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Maggots belong to no organization other than the Church.
NPC Reaction 
 You're as popular as a turd in a punch bowl, sometimes even among your own kind.  

MAGGOTS IN THE GAME 
 This PrC kind of assumes you're pretty darn evil.  Might make for some uncomfortable situations in mixed parties.
*Adaptation*: This one is meant for fairly dark campaigns.
*Encounters*: Maggots are occasionally encountered on holy days, when they seek to spread disease far and wide among the non-Orcish races.  Other than that they usually stay pretty close to home.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been asked to discover what is polluting the local water supply.  Formerly clean aquifers are turning foul and diseased.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC MAGGOT* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Pale Master* Beginning at Level 30 and every 10 levels thereafter you may choose one of the following abilities listed under the Ghost Template: Horrific Appearance, Rejuvenation, Turn Resistance.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Maggot gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th



*Disease Domain*

*Granted Power:* You become immune to disease, magical or otherwise.

*Level 1:* Slow Consumption

*Level 2:* Decomposition

*Level 3:* Contagion

*Level 4:* Plague Carrier

*Level 5:* Mass Contagion

*Level 6:* Contagious Touch

*Level 7:* Plague

*Level 8:* Pestilence

*Level 9:* Epidemic

----------


## Bhu

My apologies for the delays but as I'm sure some of you know the Minmaxboards got attacked, and so I find myself in the position of trying to find ways to back up my stuff.  I'll be updating soon I have lots to slog through.

----------


## Bhu

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=266560

----------


## Bhu

Okay as will be obvious by the thread i linked to, since I'm running low on orc/gobbo content I'll be mixing in some long awaited Giant stuffs  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

Desperately trying to get some bills paid this week, will return to work here when that's done.

----------


## Bhu

Crunch for the maggots is up.  Any thoughts on caster levels?

----------


## Bhu

Seeing as the Maggots aren't popular let's try a new race:

*BATIRI*

[IMG]Picture URL if you have one[/IMG] 

_It looks tasty my precious_  

 Batiri are Goblins on the Isle of Chult in the Forgotten Realms.  They look like most Goblins but are green skinned.  They are savage matriarchal tribes of hunter/trackers who use short bows and spears to bring down the beasts they make Hide armor from.

BATIRI RACIAL TRAITS  
·	Ability Score adjustments
·	Size Class: Small. +1 Size Bonus to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. +4 Size Bonus to Hide Checks. -4 Size Penalty to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks. Lifting and Carrying Limits are half those of a Medium character.
·	Humanoid with the Goblinoid Subtype
·	Base land speed 30 ft.
·	Darkvision 60
·	+4 Racial Bonus to Move Silently and Survival Checks
·	Anything related to racial hit dice such as saves, skill points, class skills, etc if necessary
·	Automatic Languages: Goblin.  Bonus Languages: Common, Dwarven, Tabaxi, Draconic, Sylvan
·	Level Adjustment: +0
·	Favored Class: Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 3 Female: 210
*Height Modifier*: +2d4
*Base Weight*: Male:  40 lbs.  Female: 35 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x1 lb.

BATIRI CHARACTERS 
 If youve ever wanted to play a dinosaur worshiping psychopath, boy do we have a race for you.  Batiri are pretty well adapted for jungles so theyd be optimal for campaigns set in one, but otherwise the weird goblin prostrating himself before the Deinonychus is gonna look mighty weird
*Adventuring Race*: Batiri have the usual reasons for adventuring for evil races: power, glory, and wealth.
*Character Development*: Batiri tend towards wilderness based ambushes, so since youll likely be playing some sort of melee role try to offset the problems brought about by your size.  Like having a lovable dino companion!
*Character Names*: Batiri use common Goblin names.

ROLEPLAYING A BATIRI 
 Unlike most Goblinoids you have a distinct lack of cowardness, and instead feel the need to prove yourself in combat.  Granted youre still a cheating bastard in fights.  Just because you arent a coward doesnt mean you suddenly turned good.
*Personality*: Batiri are vicious little monsters who think of you as food, but if you can prove yourself to them theyll deal remarkably straight with you.  Provided of course that you can overlook the fact that most of them are sociopathic killers obsessed with hunting humanoids for sport (and food).
*Behaviors*: Batiri are pretty much your average primitive tribesman who follow their leader without question provided she shows no signs of weakness.  Tribesmen who dont are outcast pretty fast.
*Language*: Batiri speak a heavily accented form of Goblin and have no written language.

BATIRI SOCIETY 
 Batiri live in semi-nomadic matriarchal merchant clans.  They scour an area for what it can give up and move on to trade for what they need before repeating the process.  They are also well-known hunters and trackers, and are for hire assuming you can convince them not to eat you.  Their Queen holds her title so long as she can defend it against challengers in the arena.
*Alignment* :  As with common Goblins, Batiri tend towards Neutral Evil.  Its hard to be flesheating anthropophagi if youre capable of mercy.
*Lands* :  Most Batiri live in the jungles on the Island of Chult, usually near abandoned Dwarven mines or other easily protected areas.
*Settlements* : The Batiri rarely venture forth from the jungle.  They are surrounded by monsters, and if they were to move in great numbers they would end up as something elses food.
*Beliefs* : The Batiri venerate Khurgorbaeyeg most, whom they refer to as Kuro.  They also personify the various Goblinoid Gods as various species of dinosaur and worship them as well, with each tribe choosing a dinosaur species/deity as their personal totem.
*Relations*: Other races exist as food and enemies.  Thats all.  The Batiri are even more xenophobic than most Goblinoids if such is possible, and they do not take prisoners for long periods of time.  Captives are for eating regardless of species (except other Batiri, they usually refuse to be cannibals).  Exceptions are made for trading for goods the Goblins need.  They realize some things cannot be made or found in the jungle and merchants who make contact with them and survive can expect a decent exchange of goods.

BATIRI ADVENTURES 
·	Kuro the great Gorgosaurus (aka Khurgorbaeyeg) demands your tribe wipe out an intruder to his jungle.  This intruder turns out to be some sort of magical beast thats devouring dinosaur eggs thats somehow wandered into Chult or been brought here.
·	A fire has fallen from the sky, and since then the undead have become worse and more numerous.  You have been tasked with journeying to its landing place to see if it is responsible and how things may be remedied.
·	Times are tough and the tribe needs food lest it break its own laws on cannibalism.  The hunt is on.


Plague Survivor
You have survived many epidemics in Chult.
*Prerequisites*: Batiri, Jungle Stamina (see Races of Faerun)
*Benefits*: You are immune to non-magical disease.

Toxic Blood
You specialize in fighting the many poisonous critters in Chult.
*Prerequisites*: Batiri, Great Fortitude
*Benefits*: You are immune to non-magical poison.

Craft Dinosaur Totem
You can craft the various Totems that the Batiri use to alert themselves to trouble.
*Prerequisites*: Batiri, Caster Level 3
*Benefits*: You can make a totem pole that is essentially a Wondrous Item that mimics any Abjuration spell with an Area of Effect and don't allow a Saving Throw (usually Alarm, Aerial Alarm, etc).  The caster must make a 10' high wooden totem pole (or have a tribesman do it if he has no woodcraft)  that is AC 2, Large, Hardness 5, and has 120 hp.  Prices to create are the same as a Wondrous item that is Use-Activate or Continuous, and that has no space limitation.  Divide the total cost by 4 due to the Totems immobility (i.e. once you plant it, you can't move it).

Craft Improved Dinosaur Totem
You can craft Totems that are more than just alarms for the tribe.
*Prerequisites*: Batiri, Craft Dinosaur Totem
*Benefits*: You can now create Totems with Abjuration Spells that do require a Saving Throw.

Craft Greater Dinosaur Totem
You can craft the most powerful of Totems
*Prerequisites*: Batiri, Craft Improved Dinosaur Totem, Bless
*Benefits*: You can now create Totems that boost warriors of the same Totem.  Choose Pelycosaur, Pterosaur, Carnosaur, Stegosaur, Raptor, Ceratopsian, Sauropod, Ankylosaur, and all Batiri Dinosaur Priest or Barbarians with the same Totem are Immune to Fear and Morale Penalties while within 60' of the Totem.

----------


## Bhu

*DINOSAUR PRIEST* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_How dare you impugn the honor and majesty of the mighty dinosaur!_  

 Dinosaur Priests build the protective totems for Batiri forts, and conduct religious services when the tribe encounters the particular dinosaur species they associate with the Goblin pantheon.

BECOMING A PRIEST   
Any Batiri Cleric is welcome

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Batiri
*Feats*:  Dinosaur Wrangler (see Races of Eberron, Batiri qualify for this just as well as Halflings do)
*Skills*:  Handle Animal 6 ranks, Knowledge (Nature, Religion) 4 ranks
*Patron*:  Any God of the Goblinoid Pantheon
*Spellcasting*: Must be able to cast spells from the Cleric List of at least 2nd Level, and have access to the Dinosaur Domain


*Class Skills*
 The Priests class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (Arcana, Geography, History, Nature, Religion)(Int), Spellcraft (Int), and Survival (Wis)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Dinosaur Totem
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Protective Totem
3. +1    +3     +1     +3    Companion
4. +2    +4     +1     +4    Dinosaur Totem
5. +2    +4     +1     +4    Protective Totem
6. +3    +5     +2     +5    Companion
7. +3    +5     +2     +5    Dinosaur Totem
8. +4    +6     +2     +6    Protective Totem
9. +4    +6     +3     +6    Companion
10.+5    +7     +3     +7    Dino Whisperer
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Priest gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Dinosaur Totem*: Beginning at 1st Level choose one of the following as a totem (this may not be changed later): Pelycosaur, Pterosaur, Carnosaur, Stegosaur, Raptor, Ceratopsian, Sauropod, or Ankylosaur.  As a Swift Action you may project an aura that boosts Allies within 30' (yourself included).  The Aura provides a +1 Bonus to something depending on the Totem chosen: Pelycosaur: Enhancement Bonus to Initiative Checks, Pterosaur: Dodge Bonus to AC, Carnosaur: Enhancement Bonus to Critical Confirmation rolls, Stegosaur: Enhancement Bonus to Attacks of Opportunity, Raptor: Enhancement Bonus to Flanking (i.e. you get +3 when Flanking now instead of +2), Ceratopsian: Enhancement Bonus to Damage rolls made during Charges, Sauropod: Enhancement Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, or Ankylosaur: Natural Armor Bonus to AC improves by +1.

At 4th Level this Bonus increases to +2

At 7th Level this Bonus increases to +3, and range increases to 60'

*Protective Totem:* At Level 2 you get Craft Dinosaur Totem as a Bonus Feat.  You get Craft Improved Dinosaur Totem as a Bonus Feat at Level 5, and Craft Greater Dinosaur Totem at Level 8.

*Companion:* Beginning at Level 3 your God "gifts" you with a small, lovable (evil) dinosaur companion (spy) of the same type as your Totem (see below for stats). You may 'lose' a prepared spell of the appropriate level to spontaneously summon your Companion via a Summon Monster Spell.  At Level 3 this is a 5th Level spell, at 6th Level this is a 6th Level spell, and at 9th Level this is an 8th Level spell.  

*Dino Whisperer (Su):* At 10th Level you may now Turn/Rebuke Dinosaurs in the same manner as Undead (and surprisingly this causes you no religious quandaries).  Spells cast on Dinosaurs of the same Totem, or Barbarians with the same Dinosaur Totem as yourself are cast as though they were cast with the Extend Spell Feat (this does not increase the Spell's Level).

PLAYING A PRIEST 
 Few tribal Shamans are as crazy as you.  You boogie with the dinosaurs at midnight.  Sometimes when theyre hungry and lunge at whatever twitches.  Since you insist on adopting them as symbols of deity, the Goblinoid Pantheon now uses them to communicate with you.  They even send you a little spy to keep tabs on you and aid you in your time of need when it can work its way though the layers of insanity surrounding you well enough to communicate. 
*Combat*: You generally buff others in combat, especially your little Dino Companion.  He comes in darn handy even if he is a spy for your God.
*Advancement*: You rely on omens from your God to tell you what skills you will need to aid the tribe.  In short youre a loonie who sees signs everywhere, some of which may actually be from your God.  He gets a little frustrated sometimes trying to get through, hence the eventual Dino Companion to explain things and drag you back on topic.
*Resources*: The tribes pretty much do whatever you say, mores the pity.   

PRIESTS IN THE WORLD 
_That guys weird little critter friend just freaks me the Hell out._ 
 You often have troubles understanding non-dinosaur species (including your own tribe).  On the other hand the quizzical looks you get from the occasional T-Rex imply maybe you dont understand giant reptiles too much either.
*Daily Life*: You spend much of your time making protective items for the tribe.  Otherwise you beat drums, eat hallucinogenic mushrooms, sing, dance, and sometimes massage gigantic monsters in hopes of understanding how they feel.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Dinosaur Priests dont really belong to any organization than the particular cult they belong to.

NPC Reaction 
 Youre nuts.  Even the other Goblins sometimes think so, but then anyone in contact with the Divine is bound to be driven a little mad sometimes.   Plus they dont like that your familiar seems to always be watching them and plotting.

PRIESTS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes youre in an all Batiri campaign, as few other beings would accept you.  If youre tribe gets wiped out you may hang out with other species till you find more Batiri but the Gods will start pushing you in the direction of other of your own kind.
*Adaptation*: This is kind of meant for goofy campaigns but it can be adapted.
*Encounters*: Priests are usually found in the middle of dinosaur gatherings or with their tribe.  They dont venture out much on their own.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are staring at a pod of Brachiosaurs wondering what the best way to get past them is, when some crazed Goblin begins a naked wardance and stirs the dinosaurs into a frenzy.  Friggin' goblins...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC PRIESTS* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Dinosaur Priest gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th





*Batiri Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Levels 2, 6, 11*:  Instead of Archery or Two Weapon Fighting for their Combat Style, Batiri Rangers can choose Archery, Hatchetman, or Spearman
*Combat Style*:  Hatchetman gets the following Bonus Feats:  Weapon Finesse at Level 2, Close-Quarters Fighting at Level 6, and Improved Critical (Handaxe) at Level 11.  Spearman gets Combat Reflexes at Level 2, Short Haft at Level 6, and Vexing Flanker at Level 11.
*Level 4*:  Batiri Rangers have different Animal Companion options.
*Animal Companion*:
Level 1: Compsognathus, Ramphorhynchus, Swindlespitter

4th Level or Higher (Level -3): Clawfoot, Crocodile, Dimetrodon, Fleshraker

7th Level or Higher (Level -6): Deinonychus, Giant Crocodile, Glidewing, Protoceratops, Pteranodon

10th Level or Higher (Level -9): Bloodstriker, Megaraptor, Pachycephalosaurus

13th Level or Higher (Level -12): Allosaurus, Ankylosaurus, Ceratosaur, Stegosaurus

16th Level or Higher (Level -15): Quetzalcoatlus, Triceratops, Tyrannosaurus

Dinosaurs may be found in MM, MM II, MM III, Eberron Campaign Setting, Serpent Kingdoms, and Dragon Magazine #318

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Replace Rage with Tribal Totem
*Tribal Totem*: This is identical to Barbarian Rage except the Bonus/Penalty, which is different depending on which of the following Totems you choose:

Pelycosaur: +4 Str, Gains Bite attack doing 1d6+Str

Pterosaur: +4 Dex, +4 to Jump Checks, +2 to Initiative Checks, -2 Fortitude Saves

Carnosaur: +4 Str, Critical Threat Range of Slashing Attacks increases by 1, +2 Damage with Slashing Weapons, -2 AC

Stegosaur: +4 Str, +2 Bonus to Attack and Damage rolls when you attack with a Readied Action or Attack of Opportunity, +2 Damage with Piercing Weapons, Base Land speed decreases by 5

Raptor: +4 Dex, +2 Attack and Damage rolls when making a Charge attack, +2 on Reflex Saves, -2 AC

Ceratopsian: +4 Str, +4 Con, Rage lasts 1 round longer than normal, -2 Reflex Saves

Sauropod: +4 Str, +4 Con, you are considered 1 Size Class larger than normal when it is beneficial to you, -2 AC

Ankylosaur: +4 Str, Fortitude Saves and Natural AC Bonus increase by +2, +2 Damage with Blunt Weapons, -2 Reflex Saves

*Level 1*: Replace Greater Rage with Greater Tribal Totem
*GreaterTribal Totem*: This is identical to Barbarian Rage except the Bonus/Penalty, which is different depending on which of the following Totems you choose:

Pelycosaur: +6 Str, Gains Bite attack doing 1d6+Str, Gains Improved Grab: If you succeed with your Bite Attack on an opponent 1 or more Size Classes smaller than yourself you immediately get a Grapple Attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity

Pterosaur: +6 Dex, +8 to Jump Checks, +3 to Initiative Checks, -2 Fortitude Saves

Carnosaur: +6 Str, Critical Threat Range of Slashing Attacks increases by 2, +3 Damage with Slashing Weapons, -2 AC

Stegosaur: +6 Str, +3 Bonus to Attack and Damage rolls when you attack with a Readied Action or Attack of Opportunity, +3 Damage with Piercing Weapons, Base Land speed decreases by 5

Raptor: +6 Dex, +3 Attack and Damage rolls when making a Charge attack, +3 on Reflex Saves, -2 AC

Ceratopsian: +6 Str, +6 Con, Rage lasts 2 rounds longer than normal, -2 Reflex Saves

Sauropod: +6 Str, +6 Con, you are considered 2 Size Classes larger than normal when it is beneficial to you, -2 AC

Ankylosaur: +6 Str, Fortitude Saves and Natural AC Bonus increase by +3, +3 Damage with Blunt Weapons, -2 Reflex Saves

*Level 1*: Replace Tireless Rage with Tireless Tribal Totem
*Tireless Tribal Totem*: Pretty much identical to Tireless Rage.
*Level 20*: Replace Mighty Rage with Mighty Tribal Totem
*Mighty Tribal Totem*: This is identical to Barbarian Rage except the Bonus/Penalty, which is different depending on which of the following Totems you choose:

Pelycosaur: +8 Str, Gains Bite attack doing 1d6+Str, Gains Improved Grab: If you succeed with your Bite Attack on an opponent up to 1 Size Class larger than yourself you immediately get a Grapple Attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.

Pterosaur: +8 Dex, +12 to Jump Checks. +4 to Initiative Checks, -2 Fortitude Saves

Carnosaur: +8 Str, Critical Threat Range of Slashing Attacks increases by 3, +4 Damage with Slashing Weapons, -2 AC

Stegosaur: +8 Str, +4 Bonus to Attack and Damage rolls when you attack with a Readied Action or Attack of Opportunity, +4 Damage with Piercing Weapons, Base Land speed decreases by 5

Raptor: +8 Dex, +3 Attack and Damage rolls when making a Charge attack, you may now make a Full Attack with a Charge, +4 on Reflex Saves, -2 AC

Ceratopsian: +8 Str, +8 Con, Rage lasts 4 rounds longer than normal, -2 Reflex Saves

Sauropod: +8 Str, +8 Con, you are considered 3 Size Classes larger than normal when it is beneficial to you, -2 AC

Ankylosaur: +8 Str, Fortitude Saves and Natural AC Bonus increase by +4, +4 Damage with Blunt Weapons, -2 Reflex Saves

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: Batiri Clerics also have access to the Dinosaur Domain if they worship a God from the Goblinoid Pantheon.



*Dinosaur Domain*

*Granted Power:* Dinosaur Empathy: This works exactly like the Druids Wild Empathy Ability, but only against Dinosaurs (which for D&D purposes is defined as any prehistoric reptile).

*Level 1:* Claws of the Beast

*Level 2:* Animalistic Power

*Level 3:* Primal Instinct 

*Level 4:* Summon Natures Ally VI

*Level 5:* Summon Natures Ally V

*Level 6:* Tortoise Shell

*Level 7:* Summon Natures Ally VII

*Level 8:* Animal Shapes 

*Level 9:* Natures Avatar

----------


## Bhu

*DINO COMPANIONS*

*Pelycosaur* (Level 3)
                      Small Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          17 (+1 Size, +6 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+10
*Attack:*               Bite +9 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +9 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Burst of Speed, Rushing Ferocity, Improved Grab
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 50', Scent, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100'
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 15, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Bluff +9, Hide +12, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (The Planes) +5, Listen +9, Move Silently +8, Spot +9, Survival +9
*Feats:*               Improved Initiative, Improved Scent, Uncanny Scent
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Burst of Speed (Ex):* 3/day a Pelycosaur can increase it's Base Land Speed to 60 as a Free Action for 1d3 rounds.  During this time it gets a +2 Dodge Bonus to AC and does +1d6 damage on any successful Charge attack.

*Attach (Ex):* If you succeed with your Bite attack you latch onto your opponent, and are automatically considered to be Grappling him (but lose your Dex Bonus to AC in the process).  You also have a +6 Racial Bonus to Grapple Checks.

*Rushing Ferocity (Ex):* If you move and attack an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of your existence make two attack rolls and take the better of the two results.  You do double damage if the attack was successful.

*Combat:* Pelycosaurs tend to sneak up on opponents, and then rush them before they can react, latching on with their jaws and just gnawing away.


*Pterosaur* (Level 3)
                      Small Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             6d8+6 (33 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                10 ft. (2 squares), Fly 60 ft. (Good)
*Armor Class:*          17 (+1 Size, +2 Dex, +5 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+2
*Attack:*               Bite +7 melee (1d6)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +7 melee (1d6)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Power Dive, Power Fly-By
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Evasion, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100', Agile Flyer
*Saves:*                Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +7
*Abilities:*            Str 10, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 13
*Skills:*               Bluff +10, Hide +15, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (The Planes) +7, Listen +11, Move Silently +11, Spot +11
*Feats:*                Flyby Attack, Hover, Wingover
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Agile Flyer (Ex):* The Pterosaur gets a +2 Dodge Bonus to AC while in flight.

*Evasion (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue Ability of the same name.

*Power Dive (Ex):* On any round the Pterosaur is flying and it makes a Charge Attack while losing 30' in altitude it can make two attack rolls and  take the better of the two results.  If the attack succeeds it does double damage.

*Power Fly-By (Ex):* You do +1d6 damage on any Fly-By Attacks.

*Combat:* Pterosaurs do Fly-By's to weaken opponents, before using a Power Dive to finish them off.


*Carnosaur* (Level 3)
                      Small Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:*           +5
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          17 (+1 Size, +1 Dex, +5 Natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+4
*Attack:*               Bite +10 melee (1d6+2/19-20)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +10 melee (1d6+2/19-20)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Improved Grab, Wounding Bite, Blood Frenzy
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Blood Scent, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100'
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 15, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Bluff +9, Hide +14, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (The Planes) +6, Listen +10, Move Silently +10, Spot +10
*Feats:*                Improved Initiative, Power Critical (Bite), Weapon Focus (Bite)
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Blood Frenzy (Ex):*  Whenever a Carnosaur tastes blood (i.e. succeeds with a Bite Attack against a living creature) it becomes subject to Frenzy (see Complete Warrior) until it has successfully killed an opponent.

*Blood Scent (Ex):* The Carnosaur can detect blood or wounded creatures by Scent within a 100' radius.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If the Carnosaur hits with it's Bite Attack successfully on an opponent the same size or smaller it may immediately make a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If successful it may do it's bite damage as long as it maintains the Grapple.

*Wounding Bite (Ex):* The Carnosaurs Bite threatens a Critical on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Combat:* Carnosaurs tend to head for wounded opponents and go for the Grapple, biting away till their opponent is dead.


*Stegosaur* (Level 3)
                      Small Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:*          17 (+1 Size, +6 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+4
*Attack:*               Tail Slap +9 melee (1d6+3/19-20)
*Full Attack:*          Tail Slap +9 melee (1d6+3/19-20)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Puncture, Always Ready, Veteran Opportunist
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision, Dorsal Plates, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100'
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 15, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Bluff +10, Hide +13, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (The Planes) +6, Listen +10, Move Silently +9, Spot +10
*Feats:*                Combat Reflexes, Hold the Line, Power Attack
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Always Ready (Ex):* If you Ready an Attack Action you gain a +4 Bonus on the Attack and Damage roll.

*Dorsal Plates (Ex):* Stegosaurs can maneuver to place their dorsal plates in an advantages position to block one foe, providing a +4 Shield Bonus.  If that opponent attacks with an unarmed strike/grapple/melee weapon it must make a DC 13 Reflex Save (Save DC is Dex Based) or take 1d6 plus it's own Str modifier in slashing damage.

*Puncture (Ex):* The Stegosaurs Tail Slap threatens a Critical hit on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Veteran Opportunist (Ex):* You may now make Attacks of Opportunity when Flat-Footed.  Additionally if you're opponents movement provokes an Attack of Opportunity, that Attack does not count towards your limit for Attacks of Opportunity.

*Combat:* Stegosaurs usually ready an attack while guarding their charge.


*Raptor* (Level 3)
                      Small Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:*           +5
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          17 (+1 Size, +1 Dex, +5 Natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+4
*Attack:*               Talon +9 melee (1d6+2/19-20)
*Full Attack:*          2 Talons +9 melee (1d6+2/19-20) and 1 Bite +9 melee (1d6+1/19-20)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Wounding Talons, Ambush
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Scent, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100'
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 15, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Bluff +7, Hide +13, Intimidate +7, Jump +9, Knowledge (The Planes) +5, Listen +9, Move Silently +8, Spot +9, Survival +9
*Feats:*                Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Multiattack
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Ambush (Ex):* You gain 1d6 Sneak Attack (see the Rogue ability in the PHB).

*Pounce (Ex):* The Raptor can make a Full Attack on a Charge.

*Wounding Attacks (Ex):* The Raptors Natural Weapons threaten a Critical hit on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Combat:* Raptors tend to run in full bore and wail on whoever is in the way.


*Ceratopsian* (Level 3)
                      Small Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:*           +1
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          17 (+1 Small, +1 Dex, +5 Natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+4
*Attack:*               Gore +9 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:*          Gore +9 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Enhanced Charge, Wounded Fury, Always Ready
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Unexpected Burst of Speed, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100'
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 15, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Bluff +9, Hide +13, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (The Planes) +7, Listen +10, Move Silently +10, Spot +10
*Feats:*                Greater Powerful Charge, Power Attack, Powerful Charge
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Always Ready (Ex):* If you Ready an Attack Action you gain a +4 Bonus on the Attack and Damage roll.

*Enhanced Charge (Ex):* The Ceratopsians Charge attacks threaten a Critical hit on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Unexpected Burst of Speed (Ex):* 3/day a Ceratopsian can increase it's Base Land Speed to 60 as a Free Action for 1d3 rounds.  During this time it gets a +2 to Attack rolls and does +1d6 damage on any successful Charge attack.

*Wounded Fury (Ex):* Whenever a Ceratopsian takes damage it becomes subject to Frenzy (see Complete Warrior) until it has successfully killed an opponent.

*Combat:* Ceratopsians tend to launch themselves like little spiky torpedoes.


*Sauropod* (Level 3)
                      Small Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:*          17 (+1 Size, +6 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+4
*Attack:*               Tail Sweep +9 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:*          Tail Sweep +9 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Trample, Always Ready, Tail Sweep
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Powerful Build, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100'
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 15, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Bluff +10, Hide +12, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (The Planes) +7, Listen +10, Move Silently +9, Spot +10
*Feats:*                Brutal Strike, Power Attack, Stalwart (see Dragon 323) 
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Always Ready (Ex):* If you Ready an Attack Action you gain a +4 Bonus on the Attack and Damage roll.

*Powerful Build (Ex):* Whenever a Sauropod is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the Sauropod is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him.

A Sauropod is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creatures special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. A Sauropod can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of his actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subjects size category.

*Trample (Ex):* Your attacks on prone opponents threaten a Critical hit on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Tail Sweep (Ex):* If you successfully hit with your Tail Sweep Attack you may immediately make a Trip attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  You get a +4 Bonus on the Opposed Check.

*Combat:* Sauropods tend to trip opponents and then jump up and down on them until they expire.


*Ankylosaur* (Level 3)
                      Small Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             6d8+12 (39 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:*          19 (+1 Size, +8 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+4
*Attack:*               Tail Slap +9 melee (1d6+3)
*Full Attack:*          Tail Slap +9 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Always Ready, Stunning, Winded Opponent
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Hard Armor, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100'
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 15, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Bluff +12, Hide +17, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (The Planes) +13, Listen +14, Move Silently +13, Spot +14
*Feats:*                Brutal Strike, Power Attack, Resounding Blow
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Always Ready (Ex):* If you Ready an Attack Action you gain a +4 Bonus on the Attack and Damage roll.

*Hard Armor (Ex):* You are immune to Critical hits.

*Stunning (Ex):* Opponents struck by the Ankylosaurs tail must make a DC 15 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Str based) or be Stunned 1 round.  If the strike is a successful Critical, he is Stunned 1d4 rounds instead.

*Winded Opponent (Ex):* Opponents struck by the Ankylosaurs tail must make a DC 15 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Str based) or be Fatigued for the duration of the encounter.  If the strike is a successful Critical, he is Exhausted instead.

*Combat:* Ankylosaurs tend to defend their charge, but instead of Readying and waiting fro trouble like the Stegosaurs they are a little more proactive.

----------


## Bhu

With the exception of Dino COmpanions, all the Batiri material is done and ready for review.  I've got a few goblin/orc races to finish real quick and I'll be adding the giants finally as well.

----------


## Bhu

*DINO COMPANIONS*

*Pelycosaur* (Level 6)
                      Medium Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             8d8+16 (52 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (+8 Natural), touch 10, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +8/+17
*Attack:*               Bite +10 melee (1d8+4)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +10 melee (1d8+4)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Burst of Speed, Rushing Ferocity, Improved Grab
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 50', Scent, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100'
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7
*Abilities:*            Str 17, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Bluff +10, Hide +10, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (The Religion, Planes) +5, Listen +9, Move Silently +10, Spot +9, Survival +11
*Feats:*               Improved Initiative, Improved Scent, Uncanny Scent
*Challenge Rating:*     6
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Burst of Speed (Ex):* 3/day a Pelycosaur can increase it's Base Land Speed to 60 as a Free Action for 1d3 rounds.  During this time it gets a +2 Dodge Bonus to AC and does +1d6 damage on any successful Charge attack.

*Attach (Ex):* If you succeed with your Bite attack you latch onto your opponent, and are automatically considered to be Grappling him (but lose your Dex Bonus to AC in the process).  You also have a +6 Racial Bonus to Grapple Checks.

*Rushing Ferocity (Ex):* If you move and attack an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of your existence make two attack rolls and take the better of the two results.  You do double damage if the attack was successful.

*Combat:* Pelycosaurs tend to sneak up on opponents, and then rush them before they can react, latching on with their jaws and just gnawing away.


*Pterosaur* (Level 6)
                      Medium Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             8d8+8 (44 hp)
*Initiative:*           +3
*Speed:*                10 ft. (2 squares), Fly 60 ft. (Good)
*Armor Class:*          18 (+3 Dex, +5 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +8/+8
*Attack:*               Bite +8 melee (1d8)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +8 melee (1d8)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Power Dive, Power Fly-By
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Evasion, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100', Agile Flyer
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +9, Will +8
*Abilities:*            Str 10, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 13
*Skills:*               Bluff +12, Hide +14, Intimidate +11, Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) +7, Listen +11, Move Silently +14, Spot +11
*Feats:*                Flyby Attack, Hover, Wingover
*Challenge Rating:*     6
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Agile Flyer (Ex):* The Pterosaur gets a +2 Dodge Bonus to AC while in flight.

*Evasion (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue Ability of the same name.

*Power Dive (Ex):* On any round the Pterosaur is flying and it makes a Charge Attack while losing 30' in altitude it can make two attack rolls and  take the better of the two results.  If the attack succeeds it does double damage.

*Power Fly-By (Ex):* You do +1d6 damage on any Fly-By Attacks.

*Combat:* Pterosaurs do Fly-By's to weaken opponents, before using a Power Dive to finish them off.


*Carnosaur* (Level 6)
                      Medium Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             8d8+16 (52 hp)
*Initiative:*           +5
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (+1 Dex, +7 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +8/+11
*Attack:*               Bite +11 melee (1d8+4/19-20)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +11 melee (1d8+4/19-20)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Improved Grab, Wounding Bite, Blood Frenzy
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Blood Scent, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100'
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +7
*Abilities:*            Str 17, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Bluff +9, Hide +10, Intimidate +13, Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) +6, Listen +12, Move Silently +10, Spot +12
*Feats:*                Improved Initiative, Power Critical (Bite), Weapon Focus (Bite)
*Challenge Rating:*     6
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Blood Frenzy (Ex):*  Whenever a Carnosaur tastes blood (i.e. succeeds with a Bite Attack against a living creature) it becomes subject to Frenzy (see Complete Warrior) until it has successfully killed an opponent.

*Blood Scent (Ex):* The Carnosaur can detect blood or wounded creatures by Scent within a 100' radius.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If the Carnosaur hits with it's Bite Attack successfully on an opponent the same size or smaller it may immediately make a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If successful it may do it's bite damage as long as it maintains the Grapple.

*Wounding Bite (Ex):* The Carnosaurs Bite threatens a Critical on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Combat:* Carnosaurs tend to head for wounded opponents and go for the Grapple, biting away till their opponent is dead.


*Stegosaur* (Level 6)
                      Medium Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             8d8+16 (52 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (+8 Natural), touch 10, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +8/+11
*Attack:*               Tail Slap +10 melee (1d8+4/19-20)
*Full Attack:*          Tail Slap +10 melee (1d8+4/19-20)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Puncture, Always Ready, Veteran Opportunist
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision, Dorsal Plates, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100'
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7
*Abilities:*            Str 17, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Bluff +13, Hide +9, Intimidate +14, Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) +6, Listen +10, Move Silently +9, Spot +10
*Feats:*                Combat Reflexes, Hold the Line, Power Attack
*Challenge Rating:*     6
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Always Ready (Ex):* If you Ready an Attack Action you gain a +4 Bonus on the Attack and Damage roll.

*Dorsal Plates (Ex):* Stegosaurs can maneuver to place their dorsal plates in an advantages position to block one foe, providing a +4 Shield Bonus.  If that opponent attacks with an unarmed strike/grapple/melee weapon it must make a DC 13 Reflex Save (Save DC is Dex Based) or take 1d6 plus it's own Str modifier in slashing damage.

*Puncture (Ex):* The Stegosaurs Tail Slap threatens a Critical hit on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Veteran Opportunist (Ex):* You may now make Attacks of Opportunity when Flat-Footed.  Additionally if you're opponents movement provokes an Attack of Opportunity, that Attack does not count towards your limit for Attacks of Opportunity.

*Combat:* Stegosaurs usually ready an attack while guarding their charge.


*Raptor* (Level 6)
                      Medium Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             8d8+16 (52 hp)
*Initiative:*           +6
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (+2 Dex, +6 Natural), touch 12, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +8/+10
*Attack:*               Talon +10 melee (1d8+2/19-20)
*Full Attack:*          2 Talons +10 melee (1d8+2/19-20) and 1 Bite +10 melee (1d8+1/19-20)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Wounding Talons, Ambush
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Scent, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100'
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +7
*Abilities:*            Str 15, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Bluff +9, Hide +10, Intimidate +9, Jump +9, Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) +5, Listen +10, Move Silently +10, Spot +10, Survival +10
*Feats:*                Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Multiattack
*Challenge Rating:*     6
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Ambush (Ex):* You gain 1d6 Sneak Attack (see the Rogue ability in the PHB).

*Pounce (Ex):* The Raptor can make a Full Attack on a Charge.

*Wounding Attacks (Ex):* The Raptors Natural Weapons threaten a Critical hit on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Combat:* Raptors tend to run in full bore and wail on whoever is in the way.


*Ceratopsian* (Level 6)
                      Medium Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             8d8+16 (52 hp)
*Initiative:*           +1
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (+1 Dex, +7 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +8/+11
*Attack:*               Gore +10 melee (1d8+4)
*Full Attack:*          Gore +10 melee (1d8+4)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Enhanced Charge, Wounded Fury, Always Ready
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Unexpected Burst of Speed, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100'
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +7
*Abilities:*            Str 17, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Bluff +10, Hide +9, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) +7, Listen +12, Move Silently +10, Spot +10
*Feats:*                Greater Powerful Charge, Power Attack, Powerful Charge
*Challenge Rating:*     6
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Always Ready (Ex):* If you Ready an Attack Action you gain a +4 Bonus on the Attack and Damage roll.

*Enhanced Charge (Ex):* The Ceratopsians Charge attacks threaten a Critical hit on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Unexpected Burst of Speed (Ex):* 3/day a Ceratopsian can increase it's Base Land Speed to 60 as a Free Action for 1d3 rounds.  During this time it gets a +2 to Attack rolls and does +1d6 damage on any successful Charge attack.

*Wounded Fury (Ex):* Whenever a Ceratopsian takes damage it becomes subject to Frenzy (see Complete Warrior) until it has successfully killed an opponent.

*Combat:* Ceratopsians tend to launch themselves like little spiky torpedoes.


*Sauropod* (Level 6)
                      Medium Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             8d8+16 (52 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (+8 Natural), touch 10, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +8/+11
*Attack:*               Tail Sweep +10 melee (1d8+4)
*Full Attack:*          Tail Sweep +10 melee (1d8+4)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Trample, Always Ready, Tail Sweep
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Powerful Build, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100'
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7
*Abilities:*            Str 17, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Bluff +12, Hide +8, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) +8, Listen +10, Move Silently +10, Spot +10
*Feats:*                Brutal Strike, Power Attack, Stalwart (see Dragon 323) 
*Challenge Rating:*     6
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Always Ready (Ex):* If you Ready an Attack Action you gain a +4 Bonus on the Attack and Damage roll.

*Powerful Build (Ex):* Whenever a Sauropod is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the Sauropod is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him.

A Sauropod is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creatures special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. A Sauropod can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of his actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subjects size category.

*Trample (Ex):* Your attacks on prone opponents threaten a Critical hit on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Tail Sweep (Ex):* If you successfully hit with your Tail Sweep Attack you may immediately make a Trip attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  You get a +4 Bonus on the Opposed Check.

*Combat:* Sauropods tend to trip opponents and then jump up and down on them until they expire.


*Ankylosaur* (Level 6)
                      Medium Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             8d8+16 (52 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:*          20 (+10 Natural), touch 10, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +8/+11
*Attack:*               Tail Slap +10 melee (1d8+4)
*Full Attack:*          Tail Slap +10 melee (1d8+4)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Always Ready, Stunning, Winded Opponent
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Hard Armor, DR 5/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100'
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7
*Abilities:*            Str 17, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Bluff +14, Hide +13, Intimidate +14, Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) +13, Listen +14, Move Silently +11, Spot +14
*Feats:*                Brutal Strike, Power Attack, Resounding Blow
*Challenge Rating:*     6
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Always Ready (Ex):* If you Ready an Attack Action you gain a +4 Bonus on the Attack and Damage roll.

*Hard Armor (Ex):* You are immune to Critical hits.

*Stunning (Ex):* Opponents struck by the Ankylosaurs tail must make a DC 17 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Str based) or be Stunned 1 round.  If the strike is a successful Critical, he is Stunned 1d4 rounds instead.

*Winded Opponent (Ex):* Opponents struck by the Ankylosaurs tail must make a DC 17 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Str based) or be Fatigued for the duration of the encounter.  If the strike is a successful Critical, he is Exhausted instead.

*Combat:* Ankylosaurs tend to defend their charge, but instead of Readying and waiting for trouble like the Stegosaurs they are a little more proactive.

----------


## Bhu

*DINO COMPANIONS*

*Pelycosaur* (Level 9)
                      Large Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             12d8+36 (90 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (-1 Size, +9 Natural), touch 9, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +12/+26
*Attack:*               Bite +15 melee (1d10+6)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +15 melee (1d10+6)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Burst of Speed, Rushing Ferocity, Improved Grab
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 50', Scent, DR 10/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100', Energy Resistance (all types) 5
*Saves:*                Fort +11, Ref +8, Will +9
*Abilities:*            Str 18, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Bluff +12, Hide +8, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (The Religion, Planes) +15, Listen +10, Move Silently +10, Spot +10, Survival +11
*Feats:*               Cleave, Improved Initiative, Improved Scent, Power Attack, Uncanny Scent
*Challenge Rating:*     8
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Burst of Speed (Ex):* 3/day a Pelycosaur can increase it's Base Land Speed to 60 as a Free Action for 1d3 rounds.  During this time it gets a +2 Dodge Bonus to AC and does +1d6 damage on any successful Charge attack.

*Attach (Ex):* If you succeed with your Bite attack you latch onto your opponent, and are automatically considered to be Grappling him (but lose your Dex Bonus to AC in the process).  You also have a +6 Racial Bonus to Grapple Checks.

*Rushing Ferocity (Ex):* If you move and attack an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of your existence make two attack rolls and take the better of the two results.  You do double damage if the attack was successful.

*Combat:* Pelycosaurs tend to sneak up on opponents, and then rush them before they can react, latching on with their jaws and just gnawing away.


*Pterosaur* (Level 9)
                      Large Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             12d8+12 (66 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                10 ft. (2 squares), Fly 70 ft. (Good)
*Armor Class:*          18 (-1 Size, +4 Dex, +5 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +12/+17
*Attack:*               Bite +15 melee (1d10+1)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +15 melee (1d10+1)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Power Dive, Power Fly-By
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Evasion, DR 10/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100', Agile Flyer, Energy Resistance (all types) 5
*Saves:*                Fort +9, Ref +12, Will +10
*Abilities:*            Str 12, Dex 19, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 13
*Skills:*               Bluff +14, Hide +12, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) +17, Listen +12, Move Silently +16, Spot +12
*Feats:*                Flyby Attack, Hover, Weapon Finesse, Wing Expert, Wingover
*Challenge Rating:*     8
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Agile Flyer (Ex):* The Pterosaur gets a +2 Dodge Bonus to AC while in flight.

*Evasion (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue Ability of the same name.

*Power Dive (Ex):* On any round the Pterosaur is flying and it makes a Charge Attack while losing 30' in altitude it can make two attack rolls and  take the better of the two results.  If the attack succeeds it does double damage.

*Power Fly-By (Ex):* You do +1d6 damage on any Fly-By Attacks.

*Combat:* Pterosaurs do Fly-By's to weaken opponents, before using a Power Dive to finish them off.


*Carnosaur* (Level 8)
                      Large Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             12d8+36 (90 hp)
*Initiative:*           +6
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (-1 Size, +1 Dex, +8 Natural), touch 10, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +12/+20
*Attack:*               Bite +16 melee (2d8+6/19-20)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +16 melee (2d8+6/19-20)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Improved Grab, Wounding Bite, Blood Frenzy
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Blood Scent, DR 10/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100', Energy Resistance (all types) 5
*Saves:*                Fort +11, Ref +9, Will +9
*Abilities:*            Str 19, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Bluff +12, Hide +6, Intimidate +14, Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) +16, Listen +12, Move Silently +12, Spot +12
*Feats:*                Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (Bite), Powerful Charge, Power Critical (Bite), Weapon Focus (Bite)
*Challenge Rating:*     8
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Blood Frenzy (Ex):*  Whenever a Carnosaur tastes blood (i.e. succeeds with a Bite Attack against a living creature) it becomes subject to Frenzy (see Complete Warrior) until it has successfully killed an opponent.

*Blood Scent (Ex):* The Carnosaur can detect blood or wounded creatures by Scent within a 100' radius.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If the Carnosaur hits with it's Bite Attack successfully on an opponent the same size or smaller it may immediately make a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If successful it may do it's bite damage as long as it maintains the Grapple.

*Wounding Bite (Ex):* The Carnosaurs Bite threatens a Critical on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Combat:* Carnosaurs tend to head for wounded opponents and go for the Grapple, biting away till their opponent is dead.


*Stegosaur* (Level 9)
                      Large Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             12d8+36 (90 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (-1 Size, +9 Natural), touch 9, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +12/+20
*Attack:*               Tail Slap +15 melee (1d10+6/19-20)
*Full Attack:*          Tail Slap +15 melee (1d10+6/19-20)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Puncture, Always Ready, Veteran Opportunist
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision, Dorsal Plates, DR 10/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100', Energy Resistance (all types) 5
*Saves:*                Fort +11, Ref +8, Will +9
*Abilities:*            Str 19, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Bluff +16, Hide +5, Intimidate +16, Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) +16, Listen +12, Move Silently +10, Spot +10
*Feats:*                Combat Reflexes, Cometary Collision, Hold the Line, Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack
*Challenge Rating:*     8
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Always Ready (Ex):* If you Ready an Attack Action you gain a +4 Bonus on the Attack and Damage roll.

*Dorsal Plates (Ex):* Stegosaurs can maneuver to place their dorsal plates in an advantages position to block one foe, providing a +4 Shield Bonus.  If that opponent attacks with an unarmed strike/grapple/melee weapon it must make a DC 13 Reflex Save (Save DC is Dex Based) or take 1d6 plus it's own Str modifier in slashing damage.

*Puncture (Ex):* The Stegosaurs Tail Slap threatens a Critical hit on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Veteran Opportunist (Ex):* You may now make Attacks of Opportunity when Flat-Footed.  Additionally if you're opponents movement provokes an Attack of Opportunity, that Attack does not count towards your limit for Attacks of Opportunity.

*Combat:* Stegosaurs usually ready an attack while guarding their charge.


*Raptor* (Level 9)
                      Large Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             12d8+24 (78 hp)
*Initiative:*           +8
*Speed:*                50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (-1 Size, +3 Dex, +6 Natural), touch 12, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +12/+18
*Attack:*               Talon +13 melee (1d10+2/19-20)
*Full Attack:*          2 Talons +13 melee (1d10+2/19-20) and 1 Bite +13 melee (1d10+1/19-20)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Pounce, Wounding Talons, Ambush
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Scent, DR 10/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100', Energy Resistance (all types) 5
*Saves:*                Fort +11, Ref +10, Will +10
*Abilities:*            Str 15, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Bluff +10, Hide +8, Intimidate +10, Jump +10, Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) +15, Listen +12, Move Silently +12, Spot +12, Survival +12
*Feats:*                Dodge, Improved Initiative, Improved Multiattack, Mobility, Multiattack
*Challenge Rating:*     8
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Ambush (Ex):* You gain 1d6 Sneak Attack (see the Rogue ability in the PHB).

*Pounce (Ex):* The Raptor can make a Full Attack on a Charge.

*Wounding Attacks (Ex):* The Raptors Natural Weapons threaten a Critical hit on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Combat:* Raptors tend to run in full bore and wail on whoever is in the way.


*Ceratopsian* (Level 9)
                      Large Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             12d8+36 (90 hp)
*Initiative:*           +1
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (-1 Size, +1 Dex, +8 Natural), touch 10, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +12/+20
*Attack:*               Gore +15 melee (1d10+6)
*Full Attack:*          Gore +15 melee (1d10+6)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Enhanced Charge, Wounded Fury, Always Ready
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Unexpected Burst of Speed, DR 10/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100', Energy Resistance (all types) 5
*Saves:*                Fort +11, Ref +9, Will +9
*Abilities:*            Str 19, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Bluff +12, Hide +5, Intimidate +14, Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) +17, Listen +13, Move Silently +10, Spot +12
*Feats:*                Greater Powerful Charge, Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack, Powerful Charge, Shock Trooper
*Challenge Rating:*     8
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Always Ready (Ex):* If you Ready an Attack Action you gain a +4 Bonus on the Attack and Damage roll.

*Enhanced Charge (Ex):* The Ceratopsians Charge attacks threaten a Critical hit on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Unexpected Burst of Speed (Ex):* 3/day a Ceratopsian can increase it's Base Land Speed to 60 as a Free Action for 1d3 rounds.  During this time it gets a +2 to Attack rolls and does +1d6 damage on any successful Charge attack.

*Wounded Fury (Ex):* Whenever a Ceratopsian takes damage it becomes subject to Frenzy (see Complete Warrior) until it has successfully killed an opponent.

*Combat:* Ceratopsians tend to launch themselves like little spiky torpedoes.


*Sauropod* (Level 9)
                      Large Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             12d8+36 (90 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (-1 Size, +9 Natural), touch 9, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +12/+20
*Attack:*               Tail Sweep +15 melee (1d10+6)
*Full Attack:*          Tail Sweep +15 melee (1d10+6)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft. (10 ft. w/tail)
*Special Attacks:*      Trample, Always Ready, Tail Sweep
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Powerful Build, DR 10/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100', Energy Resistance (all types) 5
*Saves:*                Fort +11, Ref +8, Will +9
*Abilities:*            Str 19, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Bluff +14, Hide +4, Intimidate +14, Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) +18, Listen +12, Move Silently +10, Spot +12
*Feats:*                Brutal Strike, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Overrun, Power Attack, Stalwart (see Dragon 323) 
*Challenge Rating:*     8
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Always Ready (Ex):* If you Ready an Attack Action you gain a +4 Bonus on the Attack and Damage roll.

*Powerful Build (Ex):* Whenever a Sauropod is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the Sauropod is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him.

A Sauropod is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creatures special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. A Sauropod can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of his actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subjects size category.

*Trample (Ex):* Your attacks on prone opponents threaten a Critical hit on a 19-20.  If the Critical is successful you may make two damage rolls and use the better of the two.

*Tail Sweep (Ex):* If you successfully hit with your Tail Sweep Attack you may immediately make a Trip attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  You get a +4 Bonus on the Opposed Check.

*Combat:* Sauropods tend to trip opponents and then jump up and down on them until they expire.


*Ankylosaur* (Level 9)
                      Large Outsider (Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*             12d8+36 (90 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          20 (- 1 Size, +11 Natural), touch 9, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +12/+20
*Attack:*               Tail Slap +15 melee (1d10+6)
*Full Attack:*          Tail Slap +15 melee (1d10+6)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Always Ready, Stunning, Winded Opponent
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Hard Armor, DR 10/Good, SR 17, Telepathy 100', Energy Resistance (all types) 5
*Saves:*                Fort +11, Ref +7, Will +9
*Abilities:*            Str 19, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Bluff +16, Hide +9, Intimidate +16, Knowledge (Arcana, History, Religion, The Planes) +14, Listen +14, Move Silently +12, Spot +14
*Feats:*                Ability Focus (Stunning, Winded Opponent), Brutal Strike, Power Attack, Resounding Blow
*Challenge Rating:*     8
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil (Bargrivyek, Khurgorbaeyeg), Neutral Evil (Maglubiyet)

*Always Ready (Ex):* If you Ready an Attack Action you gain a +4 Bonus on the Attack and Damage roll.

*Hard Armor (Ex):* You are immune to Critical hits.

*Stunning (Ex):* Opponents struck by the Ankylosaurs tail must make a DC 22 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Str based) or be Stunned 1 round.  If the strike is a successful Critical, he is Stunned 1d4 rounds instead.

*Winded Opponent (Ex):* Opponents struck by the Ankylosaurs tail must make a DC 22 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Str based) or be Fatigued for the duration of the encounter.  If the strike is a successful Critical, he is Exhausted instead.

*Combat:* Ankylosaurs tend to defend their charge, but instead of Readying and waiting for trouble like the Stegosaurs they are a little more proactive.

----------


## Bhu

*GOBLIN (Cerilian)*

[IMG]Picture URL if you have one[/IMG] 

_Well what have we got here boys?_ 

 Squat, bow legged Goblinoids with flat faces, pointed ears and sharp teeth.  Skin color ranges from grayish-green to dull brown, and their eyes are red.

GOBLIN RACIAL TRAITS  

Cerilian Goblins come in three flavors: Common (about 50% of the race), Elite (about 30% of the race), and Huge (about 20% of the race).  Common Goblins are identical to Goblins, Elite Goblins are identical to Hobgoblins, and Huge Goblins are the equivalent of Bugbears.  Favored Class is Fighter for all three types though.

GOBLIN CHARACTERS 
 If you like the idea of Goblins as professional Viking types, this is probably more your speed than the usual Goblinoids.  And as a bonus you get a cuddly pet wolf.  Who doesnt like the idea of a pet wolf?
*Adventuring Race*: Money, money, exterminating the other races to appease your God, and money.  Did we mention money?  Goblins will kill anything for money.
*Character Development*: Give suggestions for making a character with this race.
*Character Names*: Cerilian Goblins use the usual Goblin names.

ROLEPLAYING A GOBLIN 
 The world is yours if youre willing to go out and take it by force (or at least so you believe).  Unfortunately no matter how big a bully you may be there are always bigger ones.  Fortunately you belong to a group, and theyre there for just such times.
*Personality*: Cerilians are braver than most Goblins, and professional mercenaries who raid for money and glory.  Unfortunately theyre still quite racist due to their religion but theyre more subtle about it.  They arent mouth foamers who hang you in the town square, but you definitely have no legal rights in their territory.
*Behaviors*: Cerilian Goblins love proving themselves.  Their society is a sort of martial meritocracy with the biggest bully having the most respect.
*Language*: Cerilian Goblins speak the Goblin language as usual despite their differences in appearance.

GOBLIN SOCIETY 
 Goblins are misogynistic tribes living in extended patriarchal clans.  Unlike other Goblinoids they arent cowardly or prone to slave-taking, and in some ways are more civilized in that they are cleaner, more organized, and technologically developed.  They certainly arent any less evil.
*Alignment* :  Cerilian Goblins are Evil with a strong tendency towards Lawfulness due to the structure of their society.  Everyone has its place, and anyone who doesnt know their place gets shown it pretty quickly.
*Lands* :  Goblins are fairly widespread throughout Cerilia.
*Settlements* :  Goblins prefer desolate, lonely places where they can hide and launch raids from.  They like to build forts in easily defensible places like hills, though many prefer plains and forests to raise their wolves and livestock.
*Beliefs* : Cerilian Goblins generally worship Kartathok (aka Maglubiyet).
*Relations*: Unlike Goblinoids of other worlds the Cerilian Goblins often trade with other races as they are well known miners, leathermakers, and mercenaries.  They also occasionally raise livestock and are excellent wolf trainers.

GOBLIN ADVENTURES 
·	The livestock have fared poorly this year, and theres no one nearby weak enough to raid.  Even worse, since you have been raiding, everyone to big to hit isnt willing to sell to you.  So your parents have tasked you with going out into the world and finding some money.  Congratulations on your new job as a professional sword for hire you poor fool.
·	Something is wrong with the wolves of late.  Theyve been disobedient and fey, and hanging about with strange wolves coming from the forests.  Time you find out whats going on.
·	A Hill Giant has been bullying the fort into paying him tribute.  As one of the tribes biggest Goblins youve been told to go hand him his own butt.


Wolf Trainer
You train wolves as mounts.
*Prerequisites*: Goblin (Cerilian), Handle Animal 1 rank
*Benefits*: +4 on Handle Animal, Ride, and Wild Empathy Checks related to wolves or Worgs.

Wolfrider
You are an experience wolf cavalryman.
*Prerequisites*: Goblin (Cerilian), BAB +7, Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat, Ride-By Attack
*Benefits*: You may use the following three tactical maneuvers (This may be taken as a Fighter Feat.):

_Ground and Pound_ You get a +4 Bonus on Damage rolls if you attack an opponent your Wolf/Worg Mount has Tripped before they can stand back up.

_Synchronized Attack_  Both you and your mount make Initiative rolls, and you both attack on whichever of the two is better.

_Roll_ You automatically make Soft Falls if your Mount is killed or falls, no roll is necessary.


Backstabber
You prefer to attack opponents unawares.
*Prerequisites*: Goblin (Cerilian), Move Silently 4 ranks
*Benefits*: If your opponent is Flat-footed or unaware of you, you may substitute a Move Silently Check for an Attack roll.  This may be taken as a Fighter Feat.

Improved Backstabber
You have made a career of whacking people
*Prerequisites*: Goblin (Cerilian), Backstabber
*Benefits*: You may now also substitute a Move Silently Check for your Damage roll. This may be taken as a Fighter Feat.

----------


## Bhu

*MERCENARY* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_You want us to kill a what?_  

 Goblins often produce more children than their primitive economic model can handle.  This leaves a lot of youngsters who need to prove themselves via some form of violence, and no one but each other to commit said violence upon.  So a solution was made to hire rambunctious young adults out as mercenaries.  It gets them training and battle experience, it gives them a chance for glory, and it gets them out of their parents hair.

BECOMING A MERCENARY   
Being a Goblinoid Figher is all thats required.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Goblin (Cerilian)
*Feats*:  Any 3 Fighter Feats
*Skills*:  Handle Animal 4 ranks, Ride 4 ranks
*BAB*:  +6


*Class Skills*
 The Mercenaries class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Geography, Local)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Ride (Dex), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +2    Ambushin
2. +2    +3     +0     +3    Chargin
3. +3    +3     +1     +3    Whackin
4. +4    +4     +1     +4    Ambushin
5. +5    +4     +1     +4    Chargin
6. +6    +5     +2     +5    Whackin
7. +7    +5     +2     +5    Ambushin
8. +8    +6     +2     +6    Chargin
9. +9    +6     +3     +6    Whackin
10.+10   +7     +3     +7   Mother of God, What Am I Doing?
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Mercenary gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Ambushin (Ex):* At Levels 1, 4, and 7 you may choose one from the following list of abilities (Save DCs are Based on whichever Stat is used to make the attack, Str or Dex): 

_Bonk_ If you successfully hit a Flat-Footed (or one who is unaware of you) opponent with a Blunt Weapon, he must make a Fortitude Save or be Stunned 1 round.

_Improved Bonk_ If you successfully hit a Stunned opponent, he must make a Fortitude Save or  be Exhausted 1d6 rounds.

_Whack_ If you successfully hit a Flat-Footed (or one who is unaware of you) opponent with a Slashing Weapon, he must make a Fortitude Save or be Blinded 1 round.

_Improved Whack_ If you successfully hit a Blinded opponent, he must make a Fortitude Save or  be Panicked 1d6 rounds.

_Poke_ If you successfully hit a Flat-Footed (or one who is unaware of you) opponent with a Piercing Weapon, he must make a Fortitude Save or be Nauseated 1 round.

_Improved Poke_ If you successfully hit a Nauseated opponent, he must make a Fortitude Save or  be Paralyzed 1d6 rounds.

_Critical Injury_ Choose Bonk, Whack or Poke.  If you successfully make a Critical hit when using that Ability your opponent gets no Saving Throw against it.

*Chargin (Ex):* At Levels 2, 5, and 8 you may choose one from the following list of abilities:

*Whackin (Ex):* At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you may choose one from the following list of conditions: Checked, Confused for 1 round, Fatigued for 1 round, Knocked Prone, Sickened for 1 round, or Staggered for 1 round.  If you successfully make a Critical hit, your opponent immediately suffers this condition with no Save.

*Mother of God, What Am I Doing? (Ex):* At 10th Level you awake to the sudden realization that there are better ways to spend your time than fighting, i.e. you have decided you want to live.  Pursuant to this point you permanently gain the benefits of a Freedom of Movement spell through sheer force of will.

PLAYING A MERCENARY 
 One way or the other youre going back to goblin land famous, or at least darn tough.  Preferably after having killed a lotta stuff.  Girls like it when you kill stuff, your Pa says so.  Mom rolls her eyes when he says it but you notice theyre still married so its clobberin time! 
*Combat*: Combat is the reason you exist.  You may not be as strong as an Ogre but youre sure if you sneak up behind him and bludgeon him in the head often enough before running like hell hell eventually go down.  You learn little tricks like that out in the field.
*Advancement*: You tend to gain experience in some pretty odd things.  You travel a lot and meet some pretty odd people before you kill them.  So you learn versatility is a good thing unlike some Goblins.
*Resources*: The resources you have available depend a great deal on how successful you have been and who is currently hiring you. 

MERCENARIES IN THE WORLD 
_You dont think theyll take the money and run?_ 
 You sometimes find it sad you meet new things only to bash their heads in.  Some of them might know where some good loot is.  You should bash their heads after interrogating them.
*Daily Life*: You have the typical daily existence of a soldier: boring training with occasional moments of mayhem and slaughter.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: All Mercenaries are part of an organization.  Mercenary companies are by definition an organization themselves of a sort, and only similar powerful groups have the money to hire you.

NPC Reaction 
 NPCs are generally nervous of most mercenaries, and being as youre Goblins as well they dont exactly look on you fondly.

MERCENARIES  IN THE GAME 
 This assumes the group are all traditional warrior types, or at least military,  If not someone may be looking for an awol Goblin
*Adaptation*: This is obviously meant for Goblins in the Birthright setting but it can be adapted.
*Encounters*: Mercenaries can be found plenty of places.  They hire out as city or caravan guards, body guards, assassins, and even the usual wartime extras.  If something needs watched or killed and theres money to be had, theyre there.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Give the encounter level and description of a sample member of this class and a stat block for him/her.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC MERCENARY* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Mercenary gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

*Goblin Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: Replace Bonus Feat with Wolf Companion.  
*Wolf Companion*: This works like the Druids Animal Companion Ability, except that you may only choose a Wolf (or substitute a Worg at Level 4, or a Dire Wolf at Level 7).  Much like the Ranger your effective Druid Level for determining your Companions abilities is half your Fighter Level.

*Knight*
*Level 3 and 4*: Replace 4th Level Bonus Feat with Wolf Mount
*Wolf Mount*:  This works like the Druids Animal Companion Ability, except that you may only choose a Wolf (or substitute a Worg at Level 4, or a Dire Wolf at Level 7).  Much like the Ranger your effective Druid Level for determining your Companions abilities is half your Knight Level.

*Paladin of Tyranny*
*Level 5*: Replace Special Mount with Wolf Mount.
*Wolf Mount*:  Instead of a warhorse your mount is a Worg.

----------


## Bhu

*GRODD GOBLIN* 

[IMG]Picture URL if you have one[/IMG] 

_Cormyr will fall.  We will be avenged._  

 Androgynous Goblinoids with lime green skin, and light blue eyes.  Originally from the Forgotten Realm they are now trapped on a demiplane called Grodd that is tainted by the Plane of Shadow.

GRODD GOBLIN RACIAL TRAITS  
·	-2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Cha
·	Size Class: Small. +1 Size Bonus to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. +4 Size Bonus to Hide Checks. -4 Size Penalty to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks. Lifting and Carrying Limits are half those of a Medium character.
·	Humanoid with the Goblinoid Subtype
·	Base land speed 30 ft.
·	Darkvision 60
·	Shadow Kinship (Ex):  Centuries of dealing with beings from the Shadow Plane slipping into their own has made the Grodd Goblins resistant to them.  They are immune to Str drain from Shadows.
·	+4 Racial Bonus to Move Silently Checks.
·	Automatic and Bonus languages
·	Level Adjustment: +0
·	Favored Class: Fighter or Shadowcaster

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years
 If there are any aging effects that differ from norm list them here.

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*:  210
*Height Modifier*: +2d4
*Base Weight*: 35 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*:  x1 lb.

GRODD GOBLIN CHARACTERS 
 Grodd Goblins are pretty decent Shadowcasters and Fighters, and arent as sniveling or cowardly as many other Goblinoids are portrayed.  If you want to play an odd Goblinoid, particularly a Caster of some sort, they do well.
*Adventuring Race*: For Grodd Goblins the primary reason is revenge on Faerun for centuries of imprisonment on the demiplane.  Though some do also venture for the usual reasons of power and glory.
*Character Development*: Your size and immunity to Shadows could make you an excellent caster, particularly one that specializes in hunting or controlling undead.
*Character Names*: Grodd Goblins still use typical Goblin names.

ROLEPLAYING A GRODD GOBLIN 
 Your odd appearance makes you both exotic and unsettling towards other races.  Theyre used to Goblins who act and look a certain way and you very definitely dont fit the bill.  Not to mention being unable to tell if youre male or female gives a lot of races the heebies being as they are gender dimorphic.
*Personality*: Grodd Goblins are far more civilized than normal Goblins, and allow their women much more freedom than usual.  Despite their hatred of humans and elves their personality and civilization is closer to either than to their Goblinoid ancestors.
*Behaviors*: Grodd is a military rules city, so almost any Goblin worth his salt is either in the military, trying to invent things to better the military, or trying to get contracts with the military.  Might makes right, and might comes with having really neat weapons and armor, so you need the spiffiest you can buy.
*Language*: Grodd Goblins speak a corrupted form of Ancient Elven.

GRODD GOBLIN SOCIETY 
 Due to hundreds of years of isolation with a Dragon hellbent on training them to be an army of vengeance, the Grodd Goblins are remarkably advanced due to her tutelage.  Some would put their city on par with some human realms.  Unlike most Goblinoids the sexes are fairly equal, and females have no limits placed on them by society.  Of course given their androgynous appearance telling the sexes apart isnt always easy.  They are currently a militocracy that allows slavery (but oddly enough isnt particularly interested in it).  
*Alignment* : The Grodd Goblins lean strongly towards Neutrality after centuries of not encountering other races other than the occasional extraplanar invasion.  The great Dragon who was their tutor was Evil, and their race has always leaned that way anyway, so it comes as little surprise that most of the current generation. is Evil as well.
*Lands* :  All Grodd Goblins currently live in the extradimensional city of Grodd.
*Settlements* :  Given the option of escape they would like to return to Cormyr, wipe out the humans there, and settle in.
*Beliefs* : Grodd Goblins worship The Iron One, possibly a dimly half remembered aspect of Maglubiyet or a General whose name was lost in their flight from Cormyr centuries ago.  
*Relations*: Grodd Goblins arent much fond of other races.  Theyll take them as slaves if the opportunity arises, and they dont have to put forth much effort to do it.  They truly hate the men and elves of Cormyr.  

GRODD GOBLIN ADVENTURES 
·	An extradimensional portal has opened.  You have been asked to find a way to shut it before it brings trouble.  
·	Your people are dying and rising as Shadows, which is odd considering you are immune to their touch,  You have been asked to find out whats going on.
·	The city awakes to find a Toad the size of a house sitting in the main square.  It appears to be native to the Plane of Shadow, will not budge, and doesnt seem particularly easy to damage or effect.  You have been asked to find out if it is a sentient being, and if so what it wants.



Enhanced Shadow Kinship
Youve had to deal with more than just Shadows
*Prerequisites*: Grodd Goblin
*Benefits*: You gain a +2 Bonus on all Saving Throws made against natives of the Shadow Plane.

Skin of Night
Youre hard to spot sometimes in the dark, almost like youre invisible.
*Prerequisites*: Grodd Goblin, Shadow Heritage (See Planar Handbook)
*Benefits*: If you make a successful opposed Hide Check in an area of heavy shadow or darkness, you are considered Invisible as per the spell (this is a Supernatural Ability).  You may use this 3/day.

Empowered Shadow Companion
Your Shadow has grown in size and power.
*Prerequisites*: Grodd Goblin, Shadow Companion, Caster Level 3
*Benefits*: Your Shadow Companion becomes Size Class Small.

See in Darkness
Your normal Darkvision becomes something much different.
*Prerequisites*: Grodd Goblin, Wis 15+
*Benefits*: You can see in magical or non-magical darkness as if it were ordinary daylight.

----------


## Bhu

*GRODD ADEPT* 

[IMG]Picture URL[/IMG] 

_ Everything that is, casts a shadow_  

 Grodd Adepts are arcane casters who specialize in shadow magic, tapping the Plane of Shadow for power.  They also study healing magic to keep themselves and other military units on their feet.

BECOMING AN ADEPT   
Any Grodd Goblin who can cast Arcane spells with the Shadow descriptor is good to go.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Grodd Goblin
*Feats*:  Spell Focus (Illusion), Enhanced Shadow Reality (see Dragon 325, page 77)
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcana, The Planes) 4 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks
*Spellcasting*:   Must be able to cast 2nd Level Arcane spells, at least 1 of which must have the Shadow descriptor.


*Class Skills*
 The Adepts class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Any)(Int), Move Silently (Dex), and Spellcraft (Int).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Enhanced Spell List, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Shadow Magic, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Shadow Fighting, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Enhanced Spell List, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Shadow Magic, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Shadow Fighting, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Enhanced Spell List, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Shadow Magic, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Shadow Fighting, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Master, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: An Adept gains proficiency in all Simple Weapons.

*Enhanced Spell List:* At Levels 1, 4, and 7 you may choose to add one of the following three categories of spells to your spell list: 

Any spells with the Darkness descriptor

Any spells with the Shadow descriptor

Any spells from the Healing subschool

*Shadow Magic (Ex):* At Level 2 if you are casting a spell with the Shadow descriptor and fail a required Concentration Check (such as from casting defensively or being damaged), you do not lose the spell (it still doesnt go off.

At Levels 5 spells you cast do not provoke Attacks of Opportunity while in shadowy areas, darkness, of the Planes of Grodd or Shadow.

At Level 7 choose any 2 spells you know with the Shadow descriptor and from now on their casting time is a Swift Action.

*Shadow Fighting (Ex):* Beginning at Level 3 you gain a +4 Bonus when making Attacks of Opportunity in areas of intense shadow or darkness.

At Level 6 you gain a +4 Bonus when Flanking in areas of intense shadow or darkness.

At Level 9 your movement does not provoke Attacks of Opportunity in areas of intense Shadow or Darkness.

*Master (Su):* You may now make a melee touch attack that does 1d6 Strength damage.  If your opponents Strength dies he rises as a Shadow in 24 hours (you do not automatically control him).  This is a negative energy effect.

PLAYING AN ADEPT 
 Despite public opinion you are not some twitchy weirdo, you are among the top brass of your culture.  You just dont always care to look the part as fine clothes and manners and such dont appeal to you.  After all you can just blast anyone that diplomacy doesnt work on. 
*Combat*: You were meant for fighting and battlefield control, and you dont mind participating in combat at all.  You kind of live for it as a way of alleviating the boredom.  Plus you have a lot of frustration to vent.
*Advancement*: Grodd Adepts are military casters so their advancement is pretty well regulated.
*Resources*: Grodd Adepts can draw upon the cities military and finances without reserve so long as its in defense of the realm or to find a way to destroy their hated enemies. 

ADEPTS IN THE WORLD 
_Whats that freaky lil Goblin doing?_ 
 Adepts are virtual hermits as they are either studying, on guard duty, on raid duty, or trying to figure ways to reach Cormyr from Grodd.
*Daily Life*: Your time is spent in furious study for the day you will be called upon to use your powers for the benefit of your fellows.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: All Grodd Adepts belong to the Grodd military.  They usually dont willingly let Adepts go, so youre in it for the long haul.

NPC Reaction 
 NPCs dont like you because your abilities make you dangerous, and they kind of think youre skeevy in general.  Other Grodd Goblins are jealous of your position, so pretty much youre only other close friends are Adepts or military.

ADEPTS  IN THE GAME 
 This assumes one of the PCs is dedicated to defending Grodd/destroying Cormyr as part of the Goblinoid military.  It could complicate relations with other PCs whose goals are opposed to such.
*Adaptation*: This is pretty much currently restricted to Faerun but it could be adapted easily.
*Encounters*: Adepts are usually encountered accompanying the troops on raids, or defending Grodd from invasion.  

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PCs have been hired to find out who keeps killing people and causing trouble at night in the city.  Turns out its a weird little Goblin Wizard whos ticked at the mayor for some reason.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC ADEPT* 

*Hit Die:* d4
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Adept gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th





*Grodd Goblin Racial Substitution Levels*

*Shadowcaster*
*Level 1*: You gain access to new Mysteries from the Plane of Shadow School listed below

*Wizard*
*Level 1*: Replace Familiar with Shadow Companion.
*Shadow Companion*:  Your Familiar is a Tiny Shadow as opposed to the usual Familiar.

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: Grodd Clerics who worship the Iron One can choose from the following Domains:  Shadow, Undead, War.



*NEW MYSTERY PATH: PLANE OF SHADOW* (wip)

*Shadow Strands*
*Apprentice, Plane of Shadow*
*Level/School:* 1st, Illusion (Shadow)
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* Up to one creature/level, no two of which can be more than 25 ft. apart
*Duration:* 3 rounds
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Identical to the Net of Shadows spell (see Magic of Faerun).


*Darkness Has A Face*
*Apprentice, Plane of Shadow*
*Level/School:* 2nd, Illusion (Shadow)
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:*10 minutes/level (D)

Identical to the Shadow Mask spell (see Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting).


*Bag of Shadows* 
*Apprentice, Plane of Shadow*
*Level/School:* 3rd, Illusion (Shadow)
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* 1 ft.-diameter circle
*Duration:* 1 minute/level (D)
*Saving Throw:* No
*Spell Resistance:* No

Identical to the Shadow Cache spell (see Manual of the Planes).


*Shadow Weapon*
*Initiate, Plane of Shadow*
*Level/School:* 4th, Illusion (Shadow)
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 round/level (D)
*Saving Throw:* Will partial; see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes; see text

This is identical to the Spectral Weapon spell (See Complete Adventurer).


*Black Portal*
*Initiate, Plane of Shadow*
*Level/School:* 5th, Illusion (Shadow)
*Range:* Personal and Touch
*Target:* You and up to one touched creature/level
*Duration:* 1 minute/Level
*Saving Throw:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This is identical to the Shadowfade spell (see Manual of the Planes).


*Touch of Shadow*
*Initiate, Plane of Shadow*
*Level/School:* 6th, Abjuration (Shadow)
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
*Target:* 1 Shadow
*Duration:* 1 round/level or concentration
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No

This is identical to the spell Greater Shadow Tentacle (see Lords of Darkness).


*Shadow Guardian*
*Master, Plane of Shadow*
*Level/School:* 7th, Conjuration (Summoning, Shadow)
*Range:* Touch
*Duration:* 1 hour/level (D)
*Saving Throw:* Reflex half
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

This is identical to the Shadow Trap spell (see Champions of Ruin).


*Curse of Shadow*
*Master, Plane of Shadow*
*Level/School:* 8th, Illusion (Shadow)
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature Touched
*Duration:* Permanent
*Saving Throw:* Will Negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes

Identical to Greater Bestow Curse (See Complete Divine).


*Shadow Apotheosis*
*Master, Plane of Shadow*
*Level/School:* 9th, Illusion (Shadow)
*Range:* Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)
*Target:* One-mile radius spread, centered on a point in space
*Duration:* 1 Day/Level (D)
*Saving Throw:* Reflex partial; see text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes 

This is identical to the Shadow Landscape spell (see Complete Divine).


*Shadow* 
                      Tiny Undead (Incorporeal)
*Hit Dice:*             1d12 (6 hp)
*Initiative:*           +3
*Speed:*                Fly 40 ft. (Good)
*Armor Class:*          16 (+2 Size, +3 Dex,, +1 Deflection), touch 16, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +0/-
*Attack:*               Incorporeal Touch +5 melee touch (1 point of Str)
*Full Attack:*          Incorporeal Touch +5 melee touch (1 point of Str)
*Space/Reach:*          2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Strength Damage
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60, incorporeal traits, undead traits, +2 Turn Resistance
*Saves:*                Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str -, Dex 16, Con -, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Hide +11*, Listen +5, Search +6, Spot +5
*Feats:*                Dodge 


*Shadow* 
                      Tiny Undead (Incorporeal)
*Hit Dice:*             2d12 (13 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                Fly 40 ft. (Good)
*Armor Class:*          14 (+1 Size, +2 Dex,, +1 Deflection), touch 14, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +0/-
*Attack:*               Incorporeal Touch +4 melee touch (1d3 points of Str)
*Full Attack:*          Incorporeal Touch +4 melee touch (1d3 points of Str)
*Space/Reach:*          2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Strength Damage
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60, incorporeal traits, undead traits, +2 Turn Resistance
*Saves:*                Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +4
*Abilities:*            Str -, Dex 14, Con -, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Skills:*               Hide +7*, Listen +6, Search +7, Spot +6
*Feats:*                Dodge

*Strength Damage (Su):* The touch of a shadow deals 1 point of Strength damage to a living foe (1d3 for Small Shadows). A creature reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow dies. This is a negative energy effect. 

*Skills:*:  Shadows have a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Search checks. *A shadow gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in areas of shadowy illumination. In brightly lit areas, it takes a -4 penalty on Hide checks.

----------


## Bhu

*BEASTMAN*

 

_Tell me a story._  

 The original Beastmen of Mystara were created by Hel as repositories for the reincarnated souls of evil beings, and are the ancestors of most of the Goblinoid (and other Humanoid) races.  They dont breed true, and but for the fact that they are hairy monstrous primitives there is virtually little to link one member of the race to another as they seem capable of breeding with any Humanoid and their children inherit the traits of any random species within the bloodline.  Even their size varies greatly.   Skin color ranges from various shades of white, brown, yellow or green.  Hair colors include black, brown, green, yellow, red, blue, or mottled.  Eyes may be virtually any color (number of eyes varies from 1-3), ears may or may not be pointed (and vary in size), body parts may or may not be oversized, and they may or may not have fur.  Teeth resemble humanoid or shark teeth, may or may not have pronounced canines, and may or may not have a pronounced over or under bite.  

BEASTMAN RACIAL TRAITS (Small)  
·	 -2 Int, -2 Wis
·	Size Class: Small. +1 Size Bonus to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. +4 Size Bonus to Hide Checks. -4 Size Penalty to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks. Lifting and Carrying Limits are half those of a Medium character. Space is 5', Reach is 5'.
·	Type: Beastmen are Humanoid with any one subtype from the following list: Goblin-blooded, Giant-blooded, Human-blooded, Orc-blooded, Elf-blooded, Gnoll-blooded, Dwarf-blooded, etc.   Basically any mammalian Humanoid-blooded.  A Goblin blooded Beastman is also a Goblinoid for purposes of spells, PrCs, abilities, etc.  Beastmen may also take any Racial Feta as long as it meets certain requirements.  It cant take Feats that require a Racial Ability or physical ability (such as wings) that they do not have.  Nor may they take Racial Feats that are purely cultural in nature.  Ancient Beastmen also have the Evil Subtype.
·	Base land speed 30 ft.
·	Darkvision 60
·	+3 Natural AC Bonus
·	Beastmen are proficient with Simple and Martial melee weapons as well as the Harpoon, Javelin, Net, and Sling.  They are also proficient with Light Armor and Shields as well as Hide Armor.
·	Automatic Languages: Beastman, Common.  Bonus Languages: Antalian, and Icevale Elvish.
·	Level Adjustment: +0
·	Favored Class: Barbarian

BEASTMAN RACIAL TRAITS (Medium)  
·	+2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Wis
·	Size Class: Medium
·	Type: Beastmen are Humanoid with any one subtype from the following list: Goblin-blooded, Giant-blooded, Human-blooded, Orc-blooded, Elf-blooded, Gnoll-blooded, Dwarf-blooded, etc.   Basically any mammalian Humanoid-blooded.  A Goblin blooded Beastman is also a Goblinoid for purposes of spells, PrCs, abilities, etc.  Beastmen may also take any Racial Feta as long as it meets certain requirements.  It cant take Feats that require a Racial Ability or physical ability (such as wings) that they do not have.  Nor may they take Racial Feats that are purely cultural in nature.  Ancient Beastmen also have the Evil Subtype.
·	Base land speed 30 ft.
·	Darkvision 60
·	+3 Natural AC Bonus
·	Beastmen are proficient with Simple and Martial melee weapons as well as the Harpoon, Javelin, Net, and Sling.  They are also proficient with Light Armor and Shields as well as Hide Armor.
·	Automatic Languages: Beastman, Common.  Bonus Languages: Antalian, and Icevale Elvish.
·	Level Adjustment: +0
·	Favored Class: Barbarian

BEASTMAN RACIAL TRAITS (Large)  
·	+10 Str, +6 Con, -4 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Wis
·	Size Class: Large (Tall). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10', Reach is 10.
·	Type: Beastmen are Humanoid with any one subtype from the following list: Goblin-blooded, Giant-blooded, Human-blooded, Orc-blooded, Elf-blooded, Gnoll-blooded, Dwarf-blooded, etc.   Basically any mammalian Humanoid-blooded.  A Goblin blooded Beastman is also a Goblinoid for purposes of spells, PrCs, abilities, etc.  Beastmen may also take any Racial Feta as long as it meets certain requirements.  It cant take Feats that require a Racial Ability or physical ability (such as wings) that they do not have.  Nor may they take Racial Feats that are purely cultural in nature.  Ancient Beastmen also have the Evil Subtype.
·	Base land speed 30 ft
·	Darkvision 60
·	+5 Natural AC Bonus
·	A Large Beastman has 4 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 4d8 Hit Points, +3 base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Listen, Spot, Survival, Swim. It also gets 2 Feats.
·	Beastmen are proficient with Simple and Martial melee weapons as well as the Harpoon, Javelin, Net, and Sling.  They are also proficient with Light Armor and Shields as well as Hide Armor.
·	Automatic Languages: Beastman, Common.  Bonus Languages: Antalian, and Icevale Elvish.
·	Level Adjustment: +2
·	 Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
Starting Age is identical to whichever Humanoid Subtype the Beastman has.  For example if he is Goblin Blooded, then his Starting Age, and Aging Effects are the same as a Goblin.

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT (SMALL) 
Use the Height/Weight chart for any Small Humanoid race.

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT (MEDIUM) 
Use the Height/Weight chart for any Medium Humanoid race.

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT (LARGE) 
Use the Height/Weight chart for any Large Humanoid race.

BEASTMAN CHARACTERS 
 If you want to play a tribal warrior of some type the Beastmen are good for that, and a bit more versatile than most other races.  You also have a talent for certain types of magic because of your past.
*Adventuring Race*: Beastmen go on adventures for glory, to prove themselves, because theyve been outcast, to look for aid for the tribe, etc.  They have as many reasons as humans do.
*Character Development*: You can take just about any race specific Feat.  This allows you a great deal of variety when making builds so take advantage.
*Character Names*: Bagorr, Krugadd, Dakogg, Potakk, Zabozz (Beastman names arent gender specific).  

ROLEPLAYING A BEASTMAN 
 Youre a lover _and_ a fighter, and you waste no time participating in either activity.  While you enjoy proving your ability to kick butt, you do have common sense.  You know better than to start what you cant finish or overextend yourself given the lean years of hardship you have endured.
*Personality*: Surface Beastmen are generally cruel, merciless beings who have degenerated socially like the Goblinoids, giving the Hollow World Beastment something of a bad rep.  Hollow Worlders tend to be open, generous, and hospitable as long as strangers are the same.
*Behaviors*: Beastmen are mostly interested in hunting, fighting, and sex, not always necessarily in that order.  Their life is often short, hard, and cruel, and it is to their credit that they do not let this make them cruel as well.  Proving oneself in acts of physical or martial prowess are common.
*Language*: Beastmen have their own harsh, gutteral language with lots of hard consonants.

BEASTMAN SOCIETY 
 Beastmen are warrior tribes living in societies vaguely similar to Americas Inuit tribesman (accent on the word vaguely).  They admire great story tellers and feats of physical prowess or hunting.  While they do like fighting, survival is most important and they do not go to war without great provocation.  Resources are scarce and cannot be wasted in pointless fighting, though lack of them may cause war if there isnt enough to go around.  They do not discriminate against the female gender, and are welcoming of foreigners so long as they are not aggressive.
*Alignment* :  While originally created as hosts for some sort of evil spirits, the Beastmen of the Hollow World have moved on from their past for the most part and have no inclination towards one alignment or another.  Surviving surface Beastmen tend more towards Chaotic or Neutral Evil.
*Lands* :  Most inhabit the Borean Valley and remain in the frozen northlands.
*Settlements* :  Some do stray into the upper world of Mystara, but their life is a hard one due to their reputation.
*Beliefs* : Beastmen generally worship Ka the Preserver
*Relations*: Beastmen have no real allies as they arent truly a unified people.  They sometimes war with the Icevale Elves or Antalians over resources, and Goblinoids from the surface e world hate them.  Actually most of the worlds surface humanoids arent fond of them as their legends still tell of the Beastmen as vessels for Evil.

BEASTMAN ADVENTURES 
·	Members of the tribe are reverting to their original nature and becoming cruel and evil.  Possession is blamed, and you are to find the source of the problem and destroy it.
·	Great beasts are suddenly stalking the snow drifts where they shouldnt be, as there is neither food nor the correct environment for them.  Once again you have been called upon to find the source of this.
·	An evil Wokani is harassing the tribe for no reason anyone can discover.  You are being sent as a diplomat to see what she really wants, and kill her if she is unreasonable.


Teeth of the Beast
You have some pretty nasty chompers.
*Prerequisites*: Beastman, must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You get a Primary Bite attack doing 1d6 plus your Strength Modifier.

Senses of the Beast
You can track prey by more traditional means.
*Prerequisites*: Beastman, must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You gain the Scent Ability.

Oversized Hands
Your hands, and sometimes arms, are much bigger than normal
*Prerequisites*: Beastman, must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You may wield weapons one size class larger than normal without penalty.

Oversized Legs
You have some mighty big feet.
*Prerequisites*: Beastman, must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You gain a +4 Racial Bonus on resisting Trip Checks.

Fur of the Beast
You are covered in thick fur.
*Prerequisites*: Beastman, must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You can Energy Resistance (Cold) 5.

One Eye
You are a cyclops.
*Prerequisites*: Beastman, must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You gain a +4Racial Bonus on Saves against Gaze Attacks.

Many Eyes
You are a Triclops or worse.
*Prerequisites*: Beastman, must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You may always take 10 on Spot and Search Checks.

Mongrel
Youre an odd mix, even for one of your kind
*Prerequisites*: Beastman, must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You gain two Subtypes at first Level as opposed to 1.

Strength of the Giant
You mayhave some Troll Blood
*Prerequisites*: Beastman, must be taken at 1st Level, must be Large or Giant Blooded
*Benefits*: You gain the Powerful Build ability.

----------


## Bhu

* HOSTS* 

 

_You want to see something scary?_  

 The Beastmen were created to hold the reincarnated souls of evil beings, and some have reverted to their old ways.  They agree to host the spirits of the Dead in return for power, while giving the spirit time in which to fulfill some goal it may have, or simply allow it to feel the pleasures of living again.

BECOMING A HOST   
A few levels in Binder will do (or having the Bind Vestige Feat.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Beastman with the Evil Subtype
*Feats*:  Favored Vestige, Expel Vestige
*Skills*:  Concentration 4 ranks, Intimidate 4 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 4 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Hosts class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Heal (Wis), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana, Geography, History, Nature, Religion)(Int), and Sense Motive (Wis)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Necromancy, Pact Augmentation
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Dead Knowledge
3. +2    +3     +1     +3    Secrets of the Dead
4. +3    +4     +1     +4    Necromancy
5. +3    +4     +1     +4    Dead Knowledge
6. +4    +5     +2     +5    Secrets of the Dead
7. +5    +5     +2     +5    Necromancy
8. +6    +6     +2     +6    Dead Knowledge
9. +6    +6     +3     +6    Secrets of the Dead
10.+7    +7     +3     +7    Necromancy
11.+8    +7     +3     +7    Dead Knowledge
12.+9    +8     +4     +8    Secrets of the Dead
13.+9    +8     +4     +8    Necromancy
14.+10   +9     +4     +9   Dead Knowledge
15.+11   +9     +5     +9   Secrets of the Dead
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Host gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Necromancy (Su):* You can sense the presence of, and communicate with, the Dead.

At 1st Level you may cast Deathwatch, Detect Evil, Detect Undead and Hide from Undead at will as Supernatural Abilities.  You are also aware of any corpse within 60'.

At 4th Level you may cast Reveille, and Speak with Dead at will as Supernatural Abilities.

At 7th Level you may cast Halt Undead at will as a Supernatural Ability.

At 10th Level the range of all spells you cast as Supernatural Abilities via this class doubles.

At 13th Level the effective ranges quadruples.


* Pact Augmentation:* Your Binder and Host Levels Stack for purposes of determining the abilities you gain from Pact Augmentation, and the maximum Level of the Vestige you can Bind.

*Dead Knowledge (Ex):* Your constant contact with the Dead gives you access to much knowledge.  At 2nd Level you gain Dead Knowledge, which works in all ways like the Bardic Knowledge ability.

At Levels 5, 8, 11, and 14 you may choose any Feat you qualify for as a Bonus Feat, or you may gain 4 ranks in any Skill  (whatever skill you choose is now considered a Class Skill if it isn't already, and you spend the ranks as if  it were a Class Skill).

*Secrets of the Dead (Su):* In exchange for being limited to Binding on dead soul at a time, the Dead have given you access to powers only they understand.  At Levels 3, 6, 9, 12, and 15 you may choose  one Ability from the following list: 

_Corrupting Touch_ You may make a melee touch attack doing 1d6 damage.

_Allip's Touch_ (Prerequisite: Corrupting Touch) You may make a melee touch Attack doing 1d4 Wisdom Drain.

_Devourer's Touch_ (Prerequisite: 9th Level) You may make a melee touch Attack and if successful your opponent gains 1 negative Level.  The Save DC of the Willpower Save needed to remove it is Cha based.

_Liches Touch_ (Prerequisite: Corrupting Touch) In addition to damage, your Corrupting Touch now paralyzes opponents who fail a Fortitude Save (Save DC is Cha based) for 1d4 rounds.

_Shadows Touch_ (Prerequisite: Corrupting Touch) You may make a melee touch Attack doing 1d4 Strength Drain.

_Wraiths Touch_ (Prerequisite: Corrupting Touch) You may make a melee touch Attack doing 1d4 Constitution Drain.

_Ghostwalk_ (Prerequisite: 15th Level) You may gain or lose the Incorporeal Subtype at will as a Swift Action.

_Frightful Moan_ (Prerequisite: 6th Level) You can emit a frightful moan as a standard action. All living creatures within a 30-foot spread must succeed on a Will save or become panicked for 2d4 rounds. This is a sonic necromantic mind-affecting fear effect. A creature that successfully saves against the moan cannot be affected by the your moan for 24 hours. 

_Create Spawn_ If you kill an opponent with one of your Secrets of the Dead Abilities it raises as an uncontrolled undead within 24 hours.  Allip's Touch: Allip, Devourer's Touch: Wight, Liches Touch: Spectre, Shadows Touch: Shadow, Wraiths Touch: Wraith.

_Ghostskin_ You gain a Deflection Bonus to AC equal to your Charisma Modifier.

PLAYING A HOST 
 Somehow you have been returned to your races origins and you now host the souls of dead evil beings.  Usually Humanoid servitors of the Immortals, but in a pinch any thing you can find.  
*Combat*: You avoid combat unless your host requires it or it is absolutely necessary.  You are too important a part in the scheme of things to fall quietly in an obscure fight.  
*Advancement*: You serve the cause of Evil in many ways.  You might be a simple enforcer.  Perhaps you host a fallen tyrant or crime lord now running his organization from beyond the grave.  What you do and learn depends a lot on what dead people you know.
*Resources*: Hosts are little more than savage beasts despite their spiritual powers.  They have what they can take by force and hold, unless the spirit they host made plans in life. 

 HOSTS IN THE WORLD 
_"We exiled Karag for being...difficult..."_ 
 You interact more with those who have left the world than those who are in it.  The living mean nothing to you.  They don't grant you power.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent enacting your various schemes or those of whatever you have bound.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Hosts have no organization greater than master and student.  They are highly individualistic, and their goals often work to cross purposes so they dont much associate with one another,

NPC Reaction 
 You scare the crap out of most NPC's and rightly so.  What kind of delusional maniac lets dead people take over his body.

 HOSTS  IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes the PC will not always be 'himself' so to speak.  That could make for trouble.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for darker campaigns set in the Hollow World but could be easily adapted.
*Encounters*: Hosts could be encountered anywhere doing just about anything.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are ice fishing when they see a man they know to be dead cheerfully hailing them.  They know he's dead because they killed him...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC HOST* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Dead Knowledge* You may choose a New Feat or Skill at Level 22 and every 3 levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Host gains a Bonus Feat every 5 levels higher than 20th






*Beastman Racial Substitution Levels*

*Binder*
*Level 1*: Soul Binding 
*Soul Binding*: You dont pact with Vestiges, instead you allow yourself to be possessed by the spirits of dead evil beings.  See below for stats.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Replace Fast Movement with Snow-walker
*Snow-walker*:  You can move across ice and snow without penalty.

*Druid*
*Level 1*: Replace Animal Companion with Enhanced Spell List
*Enhanced Spell List*: Instead of an Animal Companion the Druid gains 2 spells of each Level from either the Cleric or Wizard lists to add to his spell list.  The spells cannot be from the Evocation school.

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: Beastmen worship Ka the preserver.  His Domains are Community, Knowledge, Protection, Scalykind.  Ka is Lawful Good.

----------


## Bhu

*NEW VESTIGES*


*FIGHTER*
*Vestige Level:* 1
*Binding DC:* 15
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You become proficient with a Fighter's weapons and armor, and gain some of his martial prowess.
_Armor Proficiency:_ You gain proficiency with all Armor.
_Shield Proficiency:_ You gain proficiency with all Shields except Tower Shields.
_Weapon Proficiency:_ You gain proficiency with Martial Weapons.
_Fighting Skill:_ You gain any one Fighter Feat you qualify for.  You choose when you bind the Fighter and may not switch it until you Bind a different Fighter.

*SAMURAI*
*Vestige Level:* 1
*Binding DC:* 15
*Special Requirement:* Must be Lawful.
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gain a Samurai's fighting style and intimidating stare.
_Daisho Proficiency:_ You become proficient with the Katana and Wakizashi.
_Nito:_ You effectively have the Two Weapon Fighting Feat when wielding a Katana and Wakizashi.
_1000 Yard Stare:_ You gain a +4 Bonus on Intimidate Checks.
_Kiai:_ As a Free Action you may let out a scream while attacking, and you gain a +2 Bonus on the Attack and Damage rolls.  Once you use this ability you may not use it for another 5 rounds.

*SWASHBUCKLER*
*Vestige Level:* 1
*Binding DC:* 15
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gain the use of the Swashbucklers more Acrobatic Fighting Style.
_Rapier Proficiency:_ You become proficient with the Rapier.
_Weapon Finesse:_ You gain the use of the Weapon Finesse Feat.
_Graceful Strike:_ You apply your Dex Modifier to damage rolls when using a Rapier as opposed to Str.
_Dodge:_ You gain the Dodge Feat.

*KNIGHT*
*Vestige Level:* 2
*Binding DC:* 17
*Special Requirement:* Must be Lawful.
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gain the Knight's fighting abilities.
_Heavy Armor Proficiency:_ You become proficient with Heavy Armor, and take no speed penalty while wearing it.
_Heavy Shield Proficiency:_ You become proficient with Heavy Shields.
_Martial Weapon Proficiency:_ You become proficient with Martial Weapons.
_Challenge Opponent:_ You may challenge a single opponent a a Swift Action, and you gain a +1 Bonus on AC against that foe.

*MONK*
*Vestige Level:* 2
*Binding DC:* 17
*Special Requirement:* Must be Lawful.
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gain a Monk's fighting abilities as well as their physique.
_Monks Fists:_  You gain the benefit of the Improved Unarmed Strike feat. Your unarmed strikes deal damage as those of a monk of a level equal to your effective binder level. This ability does not grant you any other abilities of a monk,such as ﬂurry of blows
_Feather Fall:_ You automatically fall as though under the inﬂuence of a
 feather fall spell. You can suppress or activate this ability as a standard action.
_Sprint:_ Your Land Speed increases +20'.
_Purity of Body:_ You become immune to poison and disease, magical or otherwise.  You also gain a +1 Enhancement Bonus to all Saving Throws.

*NINJA*
*Vestige Level:* 2
*Binding DC:* 17
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* What you get with this vestige.
_Sudden Strike:_  With your melee attack, you deal an extra 1d6 points of damage plus 1d6 points per four effective binder levels anytime your target would be denied its Dexterity bonus to Armor Class. This extra damage applies to ranged attacks only if the opponent is within 30 feet. The extra damage from sudden strike stacks with that from sneak attack whenever both would apply to the same target.
_Ghost Step:_ As a free action you may become Invisible for 1 round.  Once used you may not use this Ability again for 5 rounds.
_Ki Dodge:_ As a free action you may gain Concealment (20% miss chance) against all attacks for 1 round.  Once used you may not use this Ability again for 5 rounds.
_Poison Use:_ You don't risk accidentally poisoning yourself when applying poison to a weapon.

*PALADIN*
*Vestige Level:* 2
*Binding DC:* 20
*Special Requirement:* Must be Lawful or Chaotic
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* What you get with this vestige.
_Smite Evil:_ When attacking you may declare you are using this ability, and once used it cannot be used again for 5 rounds.  If you successfully hit and your opponent is Evil, you do +1d6 damage.
_Aura of Courage :_ You become immune to fear (magical or otherwise). Each ally within 10 feet of you gains a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against fear effects.
_Mount:_ Once per day (i.e. once per binding session) you may summon a Heavy Warhorse which will serve you for the duration of the Binding, or until it is dead.
_Lay on Hands:_ You may heal yourself or an Ally or damage an Undead with a touch.  Damage healed (or dealt) is equal to your Charisma Bonus.  Once this ability is used you may not use it again for 5 rounds.

*SOULKNIFE*
*Vestige Level:* 2
*Binding DC:* 17
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* What you get with this vestige.
_Mind Blade:_ This is identical to the Soulknife ability of the same name.
_Throw Mind Blade:_ This is identical to the Soulknife Ability of the same name.
_Psychic strike:_ This is identical to the Soulknife Ability of the same name (you get +1d8 damage).  Once this ability is used it may not be used again for 5 rounds.
_Shape Mind Blade:_ This is identical to the Soulknife Ability of the same name.

----------


## Bhu

*BARBARIAN*
*Vestige Level:* 3
*Binding DC:* 20
*Special Requirement:* Can't be Lawful.
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You become quicker, and can Rage like a Barbarian.
_Fast Movement:_ Your Base land speed increases by +10'.
_Rage:_ You gain a +2 Enhancement Bonus to Attack and Damage rolls and Fortitude Saves.
_Uncanny Dodge:_ Identical to the Barbarian Ability listed in the PHB.
_Trap Sense:_ You get a +2 Bonus to Reflex Saves to avoid traps, and a +2 Dodge Bonus to AC against traps.

*MARSHALL*
*Vestige Level:* 3
*Binding DC:* 20
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gain the Marshall's ability to command men.
_Minor Aura:_ This is identical to the Marshall Ability listed in the Miniature's Handbook.  You choose which specific Aura you can use when Binding the Vestige.
_Major Aura:_ This is identical to the Marshall Ability listed in the Miniature's Handbook.  You choose which specific Aura you can use when Binding the Vestige.
_Grant Move Action:_ This is identical to the Marshall Ability listed in the Miniature's Handbook.  This may be used once per day (i.e. once per binding session).
_Diplomacy:_ You gain Wanderer's Diplomacy as a Bonus Feat.

*ROGUE*
*Vestige Level:* 3
*Binding DC:* 20
*Special Requirement:* Can't be Lawful.
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gain the Rogue's maneuverability and stabbiness.
_Sneak Attack:_ Identical to the Rogue Ability listed in the PHB.  You get +1d6 Sneak Attack with an additional die for every 4 effective Binder Levels.
_Uncanny Dodge:_ Identical to the Rogue Ability listed in the PHB.
_Evasion:_ Identical to the Rogue Ability listed in the PHB.
_Trapfinding:_ Identical to the Rogue Ability listed in the PHB.

*SCOUT*
*Vestige Level:* 3
*Binding DC:* 20
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gain the Scout's fighting abilities.
_Skirmish:_ Identical to the Scout Ability listed in the Complete Adventurer. You get 1d6 Skirmish, plus another 1d6 per 4 effective Binder Levels.
_Trackless Step:_ Identical to the Scout Ability listed in the Complete Adventurer.
_Flawless Stride:_ Identical to the Scout Ability listed in the Complete Adventurer.
_Battle Fortitude:_ Identical to the Scout Ability listed in the Complete Adventurer.  +1 on Fortitude Saves and Initiative Checks.

*SPELLTHIEF*
*Vestige Level:* 3
*Binding DC:* 20
*Special Requirement:* Can't be Lawful.
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You get the Spellthief's magic snatching.  
_Sneak Attack:_ Identical to the Rogue Ability listed in the PHB.  You get +1d6 Sneak Attack with an additional die for every 6 effective Binder Levels.
_Steal Spell:_ Identical to the Spellthief Ability listed in the Complete Adventurer.  You may steal spells of up to 3rd Level.
_Steal Spell-Like Ability:_ Identical to the Spellthief Ability listed in the Complete Adventurer.
_Spellgrace:_ Identical to the Spellthief Ability listed in the Complete Adventurer.  Bonus to Saves is +1.

*HEXBLADE*
*Vestige Level:* 4
*Binding DC:* 22
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You get the Hexblades supernatural powers.
_Hexblade's Curse:_ This is identical to the Hexblade Ability listed in the Complete Warrior.  For purposes of determining the Save DC your Hexblade Level is equal to your Effective Binder Level.  You may use the Curse twice per day (i.e. twice per binding session).
_Arcane Resistance:_ This is identical to the Hexblade Ability listed in the Complete Warrior.
_Mettle:_ This is identical to the Hexblade Ability listed in the Complete Warrior.
_Familiar:_ This is identical to the Hexblade Ability listed in the Complete Warrior. For purposes of determining your Familiars Abilities, your Hexblade Level is equal to your effective Binder Level.

*RANGER*
*Vestige Level:* 4
*Binding DC:* 22
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You get the Rangers fighting style and friendship with animals.
_Favored Enemy:_ Identical to the Ranger Ability listed in the PHB (you may choose 1 Favored Enemy, plus one more for each 5 effective Binder levels..
_Wild Empathy:_ Identical to the Ranger Ability listed in the PHB.
_Combat Style:_ Identical to the 2nd Level Ranger Ability listed in the PHB.
_Animal Companion:_ Identical to the Ranger Ability listed in the PHB.  For purposes of determining abilities your Ranger Level is equal to your Binder Level.

*WARLOCK*
*Vestige Level:* 4
*Binding DC:* 22
*Special Requirement:* Must be Chaotic.
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You get the Warlock's supernatural abilities.
_Eldritch Blast:_ This is identical to the Warlock Ability listed in Complete Arcane.  Damage is 1d6 plus another 1d6 per 4 effective Binder Levels.
_Detect Magic:_ This is identical to the Warlock Ability listed in Complete Arcane.
_Deceive Item:_ This is identical to the Warlock Ability listed in Complete Arcane.
_Invocation:_ This is identical to the Warlock Ability listed in Complete Arcane.  When you first Bind this Vestige you may choose 1 Least or Lesser Invocation to use.

*WARMAGE*
*Vestige Level:* 4
*Binding DC:* 22
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gain the Warmages mix of armor and magic use.
_Armored Mage:_ You gain proficiency with Medium Armor.
_Warmage Edge:_ Identical to the Warmage Ability listed in Complete Arcane, but it only works with the two Spell-like Abilities you gain from this Vestige.
_Spells:_ Choose one 3rd Level and one 2nd Level spell from the Warmage spell list.  You may cast them as a Spell-Like Ability 3 times per day.

----------


## Bhu

*BARD*
*Vestige Level:* 5
*Binding DC:* 25
*Special Requirement:* Can't be Lawful.
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You get the Bards music and performance abilities.
_Bardic Knowledge:_ what it does.
_Bardic Music:_ You may use Bardic Music a number of times per day equal to your Binder Level divided by 4.  You have access to all the Bardic Music abilities of a 9th Level Bard.
_Bardic Performance:_ You get a +8 Bonus on Perform Checks.
_Spell:_ Choose any one spell from the Bard list of 4th Level or less.  You may cast it 3/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

*CRUSADER*
*Vestige Level:* 5
*Binding DC:* 25
*Special Requirement:* Must be Chaotic or Lawful.
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gain access to the Crusader's fighting style.
_Steely Resolve:_ Identical to the Crusader Ability of the same name, Crusader Level is the same as your Binder Level.
_Furious Counterstrike:_ Identical to the Crusader Ability of the same name, Crusader Level is the same as your Binder Level.
_Crusader's Strike:_ Choose any one Maneuver from any of the schools a Crusader can learn of 5th Level or less .  You may use this Maneuver once per round.
_Crusader's Stance:_ Choose any one Stance from any of the schools a Crusader can learn of 5th Level or less .  

*DUSKBLADE*
*Vestige Level:* 5
*Binding DC:* 25
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gain access to the Duskblade's fighting style.
_Arcane Channeling:_ You can use a standard action to cast any touch spell you know and deliver the spell through your weapon with a melee attack. Casting a spell in this manner does not provoke attacks of opportunity. The spell must have a casting time of 1 standard action or less. If the melee attack is successful, the attack deals damage normally; then the effect of the spell is resolved. 
_Spell:_ Choose any two spells from the Duskblade list of 3rd Level or less.  You may cast them 3/day as a Spell-Like Ability.  Twice per day you may cast one of them as a Swift Action.

*FACTOTUM*
*Vestige Level:* 5
*Binding DC:* 25
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting..
*Granted Abilities:* You gain access to the Factotums versatility.
_Inspiration:_ You get 6 inspiration points.
_Cunning Insight:_ Before making an attack roll, damage roll, or saving throw, you can spend 1 inspiration point to gain a competence bonus on the roll equal to your Charisma modiﬁer. Cunning insight does not require an action, and you can use it as often as you wish during your turn or others turnsprovided that you have the inspiration points to spend. Because this ability provides a competence bonus, it does not stack with itself.
_Cunning Knowledge:_ When making a check involving a skill in which you have at least 1 rank, you can spend 1 inspiration point to gain a bonus on the check equal to your Binder level. You can use this ability once per day for a particular skill. For example, if you use cunning knowledge to gain a bonus on a Hide check, you cannot use the ability to improve other Hide checks for the rest of the day, though you can use it on different skills.
_Cunning Strike:_ With a quick study of a vulnerable opponents defenses, you can spot the precise area you need to hit to score a telling blow. You can spend 1 inspiration point to gain 1d6 points of sneak attack damage. You must spend the inspiration point to activate this ability before making the attack roll. When determining if you can use sneak attack against a target that has uncanny dodge, use your Binder level as your rogue level.

*BEGUILER*
*Vestige Level:* 6
*Binding DC:* 25
*Special Requirement:* None.
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gain access to Arcane magic and a few tricks.
_Cloaked Casting:_ The Save DC of any spell you cast increases by 2 if your target is Denied his Dexterity Bonus to AC.  In addition you also get a +2 Bonus on rolls to overcome any Spell Resistance they may have.
_Spells:_ Choose any two spells from the Beguiler list of 6th Level or less.  You may cast them 3/day as a Spell-Like Ability.
_Surprise Casting 3:_ When you successfully use the Bluff skill to feint in combat, your target is denied its Dexterity bonus (if it has one) to AC for the next melee attack you make against it or the next spell you cast. You must remain in melee with the target, and the attack must be made or the spell cast on or before your next turn. The target is not considered flat-footed and therefore can make attacks of opportunity against you if you do not cast defensively.  You may Feint as a Move Action instead of a Standard Action.

*DREAD NECROMANCER*
*Vestige Level:* 6
*Binding DC:* 26
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gain access to the Necromancers control of negative energy.
_Charnel Touch:_ Once every 5 rounds you can make a melee Touch Attack doing 1d8 negative energy damage plus 1 point per 4 Binder Levels.  In addition your opponent must make a Fortitude Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha Modifier) or be infected with a disease of your choice (see DMG).
_Rebuke Undead:_ You may Rebuke Undead (Cleric Level is equal to your Binder Level).
_Fear Aura:_ You can radiate a 5-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. Enemies in the area must succeed on a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 your class level + your Cha modifier) or become shaken. A creature who successfully saves cannot be affected by your fear aura for 24 hours.
_Negative Energy Burst:_ You can emit a burst of negative energy from your body, harming living creatures within 5 feet of you. This burst deals 1d4 points of damage per Binder level. A successful Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 your class level + Cha modifier) reduces damage by half. Undead creatures within this burst are healed the same amount of hit points as the damage you deal to living creatures. You can use this a number of times per day equal to your Binder Level divided by 5.

*PSYCHIC WARRIOR*
*Vestige Level:* 6
*Binding DC:* 25
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You get some combat ability and access to psionic powers.
_Warrior Training:_ You gain proficiency with all Simple and Martial Weapons and all forms of Armor and Shields (except Tower Shields).
_Feat:_ Choose any 1 Fighter Feat you qualify for for the duration of the Binding session.
_Powers:_ Choose any two powers from the Psychic Warrior list of 5th Level or lest to use as Psilike Abilities to use once every 5 rounds each (Manifester Level is equal to Binder Level).  Save DC's if any are Charisma based.

*SWORDSAGE*
*Vestige Level:* 6
*Binding DC:* 25
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gain access to the Swordsage's fighting styles.
_AC Bonus:_ You can add your Wisdom modifier as a bonus to Armor Class, so long as you wear light armor, are unencumbered, and do not use a shield. This bonus to AC applies even against touch attacks or when you are flat-footed. However, you lose this bonus when you are immobilized or helpless.
_Quick to Act:_ You get a Bonus on Initiative Checks equal to your Binder Level divided by 4.
_Swordsage Strike:_ Choose any one Maneuver from any of the schools a Swordsage can learn of 7th Level or less .  You may use this Maneuver once per round.
_Swordsage Stance:_ Choose any one Stance from any of the schools a Swordsage can learn of 7th Level or less .  

*WARBLADE*
*Vestige Level:* 6
*Binding DC:* 25
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gain access to the Warblades fighting style.
_Warblade Strike:_ Choose any one Maneuver from any of the schools a Warblade can learn of 7th Level or less .  You may use this Maneuver once per round.
_Warblade Stance:_ Choose any one Stance from any of the schools a Warblade can learn of 7th Level or less .  
_Battle Skill:_ You gain an Insight Bonus to all Attack rolls and Opposed Combat Checks equal to your Int Modifier.
_Uncanny Dodge:_ This is identical to the Rogue ability of the same name listed in the PHB.

----------


## Bhu

*FAVORED SOUL*
*Vestige Level:* 7
*Binding DC:* 30
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You gains access to divine power.
_Energy Resistance:_ You gain Energy Resistance 10 to 2 different types of energy.
_Deities Weapon:_ Gain a bonus on attack and damage rolls with a specific weapon of your choice equal to your effective Binder Level divided by 5.
_Spells:_ Choose any 2 spells from the Sorcerer spell list of 7th Level of less.  You may cast each of them 3/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

*SORCERER*
*Vestige Level:* 7
*Binding DC:* 30
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You get access to Arcane Magic.
_Spells:_ Choose any 4 spells from the Sorcerer spell list of 7th Level of less.  You may cast each of them 3/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

*PSION*
*Vestige Level:* 8
*Binding DC:* 35
*Special Requirement:* None
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You get access to Psionic Power.
_Powers:_ Choose any three Powers from the Psion list.  You may cast them each 3/day as a Psi-Like Ability.  Manifester Level is equal to your Binder Level, and Save DC's if any are Charisma based.

----------


## Bhu

*BIND CLERIC (Epic Vestige Feat)*
*Prerequisites:* Ability to Bind 8th Level Vestiges, Knowledge (Arcana, Religion, The Planes) 30 ranks
*Special Requirement:* Must be identical in Alignment to the Cleric you wish to bind.
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You can turn undead and gain access to divine magic.
_Spells:_ Choose any 3 spells from the Cleric spell list.  You may cast each of them 3/day as a Spell-Like Ability.
_Turn Undead:_ You may Turn or Rebuke Undead as a Cleric (Cleric Level is equal to your Effective Binder Level.

*BIND DEMON (Epic Vestige Feat)*
*Prerequisites:* Ability to Bind 8th Level Vestiges, Knowledge (Arcana, Religion, The Planes) 30 ranks
*Special Requirement:* Must be identical in Alignment to the Demon you wish to bind.
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be an Ostegos, also referred to as a Death Demon.  
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* What you get with this vestige.
_Demon Form:_ This is identical to the Alternate Form Ability, but you can only become an Ostegos (see below for stats)

*BIND DRUID (Epic Vestige Feat)*
*Prerequisites:* Ability to Bind 8th Level Vestiges, Concentration 30 ranks, Knowledge (Arcana) 30 ranks, Knowledge (Nature) 15 ranks
*Special Requirement:* Must be identical in Neutral.
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* Your alignment and personality is replaced by that of the dead individual you are hosting.
*Granted Abilities:* You can change form and gain access to Druidic magic.
_Wild Shape:_ You may Wild Shape as a 20th Level Druid.
_Spells:_ Choose any 2 spells from the Druid spell list.  You may cast each of them 3/day as a Spell-Like Ability.



*BIND WIZARD (Epic Vestige Feat)*
*Prerequisites:* Ability to Bind 8th Level Vestiges, Concentration 30 ranks, Knowledge (Arcana, The Planes) 30 ranks
*Special Requirement:* Must be identical in Alignment to the Cleric you wish to bind.
*Manifestation:* The Dead soul appears as it did in life (or in death if it wishes to be dramatic).
*Sign:* You now appear to be the dead person who you are hosting.
*Influence:* None
*Granted Abilities:* You gain access to Arcane Power.
_Spells:_ Choose any 4 spells from the Wizard spell list.  You may cast each of them 3/day as a Spell-Like Ability.


*Ostegos*
                      Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar)
*Hit Dice:*             7d8+49 (80 hp)
*Initiative:*           +6
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares), Fly 60 ft. (Good)
*Armor Class:*          22 (-1 Size, +2 Dex, +11 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +10/+21
*Attack:*               Claw +15 melee (1d8+6 plus paralysis)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +15 melee (1d8+6 plus paralysis) and 1 Bite +13 melee (2d6+3 plus poison)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Paralysis, Poison, Spell-Like Abilities, Adamantine Claws
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60', Damage Reduction 10/Good and Magic, SR 17
*Saves:*                Fort +14, Ref +9, Will +10
*Abilities:*            Str 23, Dex 15, Con 25, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 16
*Skills:*               Concentration +7, Hide +8, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (any 1) +1, Listen +13, Move Silently +10, Search +2, Spot +12
*Feats:*                Combat Reflexes, Improved Initiative, Multiattack
*Environment:*          Any
*Organization:*         Solitary or Group (2-4)
*Challenge Rating:*     9
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Always Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          8-11 HD (Large), 12-21 HD (Huge)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

The Ostegos appears as a gaunt 10' tall humanoid with grey scales and batlike wings.  

*Paralysis (Ex):* Opponents struck by the Death Demon's claws must make a DC 20 Fortitude Save of be Paralyzed 1d4+1 rounds (Save DC is Con based).  Adamantine claws tip their four fingered hands and their fangs drool poison.  Their eyes burn like coals.

*Poison (Ex):* Opponents struck by the Death Demon's bite must make a Fortitude Save to avoid being Poisoned.  Injury, DC 20, Initial and Secondary damage is 1d8 Con

*Adamantine Claws (Ex):* The Death Demon's claws are considered Adamantine for purposes of ignoring DR.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At will: Darkness, Greater Teleport.

*Combat:* Ostegos normally wade directly into the fray attacking with teeth and claws.

----------


## Bhu

So anyone have any thoughts on the last several critters?

----------


## Bhu

First couple of vestiges are up.  Please be patient with me if you can it's gonna be a while to get through these.

----------


## Bhu

Well no one seems interested in the host/vestiges os I'll put this up whilst I slowly continue to edit them

*JOR*

 

_"The human world will fall."_  

 The Jor are a reclusive swamp dwelling offshoot of the Orc race that lives in swamps.  They are rumored to hire out as assassins and mercenaries.  They appear as normal orcs, but with bluish green skin.

JOR RACIAL TRAITS  
·	+2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Wis, -2 Cha
·	Size Class: Medium
·	Humanoid with the Orc Subtype
·	Base land speed 30 ft.
·	Darkvision 60
·	Light Sensitivity: Orcs are dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a daylight spell.
·	Assassin Training: The following skills are always considered Class Skills for you: Craft (Poisonmaking), Hide, Move Silently
·	Automatic Languages: Common, Orc.  Bonus Languages: Draconic, Bullywug, Giant, Goblin 
·	Level Adjustment: +0
·	Favored Class: Rogue

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 410  Female: 45
*Height Modifier*: +2d12
*Base Weight*: Male: 150 lbs.   Female: 110 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

JOR CHARACTERS 
 If you want to play a truly evil monster, the Jor is for you.  They compare to the worst humanity has to offer in real life, and cull any children who are physically deficient or disagree with the ruling social paradigm (i.e. aren't racist).  Unlike other Orcs you're smart enough to smile and nod your head around the hated races so you can then stab them in the back later instead of being exterminated outright.
*Adventuring Race*: The Jor have a radical hatred of humankind, far more so than even other Orcs who usually reserve their worst for the Elves.  The reason for this antipathy is unknown, but it is the prime motivator for the whole race.  Any adventures a Jor goes on are to finance or gain resources to this end.
*Character Development*: Jor do their best when fighting in swamps or areas where they can find places to hide, and have access to materials to create poisons.  You may wish to diversify your skills as all fights will not necessarily take place in your homeland, however.
*Character Names*: Jor use regular Orc names.

ROLEPLAYING A JOR 
 Lets be honest, you're little more than a nazi.  There is no atrocity unimaginable to you if it furthers your cause.  No act too unspeakable.  Hate has so infested your society that sociopathy is the norm.  Unlike other Orcs you don't even attempt ethnic cleansing via miscegenation.  There are no half Jor.  
*Personality*: The Jor are xenophobic racists, and their world view is colored through the lens of permanent racial warfare.  They cannot and will not rest until they have exterminated the other humanoid races, especially men.
*Behaviors*: With some exceptions the Jor are fairly similar to standard Orcs, they just prefer to fight from the shadows as opposed to running headlong into the enemy screaming.
*Language*: Jor speak a version or Orcish.

JOR SOCIETY 
 Jors could be compared to the Japanese Ninja clans, the Thugee cult, or the Hashishin.  Their goal is to overthrow mankind by a campaign of terror, sabotage, and assassination.  Instead of great assaults like other Orc tribes do, they prefer to ruin states from within before allowing their cousins to sweep through what is left.
*Alignment* : As with most Orcs, the Jor are almost universally Chaotic Evil.  Unlike most Orcs, there is almost nothing of redeemable value within the Jor.  Their habit of exterminating dissenters keeps them all pretty much of a similar mind.
*Lands* : Jor prefer temperate marshlands.
*Settlements* : Jor rarely travel far from the marshes in any large groups.  They prefer to remain unobserved by the other races who consider the marshes inhospitable.
*Beliefs* : The Jor worship the Orc pantheon as usual.
*Relations*: Due to their chosen habitat the Jor often come into conflict with the Lizardfolk over resources.   They are very xenophobic and hate the other humanoids, but really, really hate humans.

JOR ADVENTURES 
·	Humans have been seen in the swamp.  You have been sent to capture them, torture them for information, and then see to it their bodies are never found.
·	One of the alchemists has invented a poison he believes will induce sterility in humans, thus ending their race.  Your goal is to introduce it to their water supply to test it.  Given the long term nature of it's effect you aren't sure how to verify this, so perhaps someone at home wants you out of the way...
·	The clan head wants to convince a nearby humanoid settlement to move.  You have been told to sneak in at night and vivisect as many of their infants as necessary to accomplish this process.


*Jor Racial Substitution Levels*

*Rogue*
*Levels 10, 13, 16, 19*: Jor gain additional options with the Rogues Special Ability
*Special Ability*:  _Wound_ If you successfully hit an opponent with a Sneak Attack, he takes +1 damage per Sneak Attack die for 1d6 Rounds.

_Shock_ If you successfully Sneak Attack an opponent they are considered Flat-Footed until the beginning of your next turn.

_Born Assassin_ Once per day you may re-roll as many of your Sneak Attack dice as you wish.



*Scout*
*Levels 4, 8, 12, 16, 20*: You gain a few extra options to choose from when you take a Bonus Feat
*Bonus Feat*: You may also choose from the Jor racial Feats, Poison Expert, or Poison Master.

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Replace Wild Empathy with Kill All Humans!
*Kill All Humans!*:  You gain a +1 Competence Bonus on Attack and Damage rolls against humans.  This stacks with Bonuses from Favored Enemy.
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Uncanny Dodge 
*Uncanny Dodge*: This is identical to the Ability listed under the Rogue in the PHB.  If you already have Uncanny Dodge you gain Improved Uncanny Dodge.

----------


## Bhu

* JOR ASSASSIN* 

 

_"Begging me is a waste of both our times."_  

 Jor Assassins are dedicated to the destruction of humankind.  Their rabid hatred unfortunately makes up for their skills.  It's impossible to network and build a web of contracts and resources when you hate everyone who isn't an Orc.  They still persist in the belief that one day their efforts will bear fruit.

BECOMING AN ASSASSIN   
Being a typical Jor Rogue is all thats really required.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Jor
*Feats*:  Death Attack, Poison Use
*Skills*:  Hide 8 ranks, Move Silently 8 ranks 
*Alignment*:  Must be Evil


*Class Skills*
 The Asassins class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Disable Device (Int), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Forgery (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spot (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex), Use Magic Device (Cha), and Use Rope (Dex). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Hitting the Target
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Improved Death Attack
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Cripple
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Hitting the Target
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Improved Death Attack
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Cripple
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Hitting the Target
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Improved Death Attack
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Cripple
10.+7    +3     +7     +3    Master Assassin
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: An Assassin gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Hitting the Target (Ex):* At first Level as a Swift Action you may reroll a number of Attack rolls equal to (your Int Modifier) times per day.  You may announce this after the initial Attack roll has been made and failed.

At 4th Level you gain 1 additional re-roll, and you may now use your re-rolls on damage rolls as well.

At 7th Level you gain 1 additional re-roll.  If an attack you make a re-roll on successfully kills an opponent, you do not lose those re-rolls used in the attack.

*Improved Death Attack (Ex):* At 2nd Level the Save DC of your Death Attack becomes 12 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Int Modifier.

At 5th Level you need only study an opponent 2 rounds instead of 3.

At 8th Level if the opponent makes his Save and changes the Death Attack into a regular Sneak Attack, you gain +3d6 Sneak Attack dice for that hit.

*Cripple (Ex):* At 3rd Level if you successfully Critically hit an opponent he is Denied his Dexterity Bonus to AC until the beginning of your next turn.

At 6th Level he is Denied his Dex Bonus to AC for 2 rounds instead of 1.

At 9th Level he also takes a -2 to Attack rolls, Damage rolls, and Saving Throws when he is Denied his Dex Bonus to Ac in this manner.

*Master Assassin (Ex):* You gain an additional 3 re-rolls per day with Hitting the Target.  You may now use these re-rolls on any Skill Check as well.

PLAYING AN ASSASSIN 
 Orcs may be the superior race, but to you nothing exemplifies the reasons Orcs should be running the world like humans.  Normally Orcs reserve their worst venom for Elves given their history, but the Jor have an unusual hatred for men.  Such hatred in fact that even other Orcs occasionally give pause and realize their swamp dwelling cousins may be a bit too unstable.
*Combat*: Traditional combat is a waste of your time and skills.  No one needs a professional killer in mass combat, or even skirmish level fighting.  Why waste your skills on amateurs.
*Advancement*: Assassins are sharply focused on building their skills on the job of killing targets.  Any other concerns are unwanted distractions.
*Resources*: As long as  your goals fit in with the goals of the Assassins Guild, you have access to help and equipment. 

 ASSASSINS IN THE WORLD 
_"If you want to know why the local humans end up swinging from trees look to the local swamps for your answers."_ 
 A brief description of how your class is persevered in the world and how he interacts with the world.
*Daily Life*: You spend your time honing your skills, trying to think of better ways to perform your job and end humanity, and working on ever more interesting poisons.  The rest of your time is spent cleaning up after these endeavors.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: All Jor belong to an Assassin's Guild exclusive to their race.  Not all of them are professional Assassin's, but they act as support for those who are.

NPC Reaction 
 You're about as popular as the Black Plague.  Even people who are normally enemies are willing to temporarily ally to put down your Guild members.

 ASSASSINS  IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes one of your players characters is a psychopathic bigot indulging in a race war.  It's probably best for NPC's.
*Adaptation*: This is definitely meant for darker campaigns dealing with social issues.
*Encounters*: Assassins are only encountered when going after targets.  They do their best to fade into the background via disguise (magical or otherwise).

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Give the encounter level and description of a sample member of this class and a stat block for him/her.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC ASSASSIN* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Assassin gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th


Poison Use
You can avoid common mistakes when handling poison.
*Prerequisites*: Jor, Craft (Poisonmaking) 4 ranks
*Benefits*: Jor are trained in the use of poison and never risk accidentally poisoning themselves when applying poison to a blade.

A Knife in the Dark
You are proficient at ambushing opponents.
*Prerequisites*: Jor, Move Silently 4 ranks
*Benefits*: You gain a +2 Bonus on damage rolls against opponents you are Flanking or who are Flat-Footed or Denied their Dex Bonus to AC.

Death Attack
You have received the basics in Assassin training.
*Prerequisites*: Jor, Level 6
*Benefits*: If a Jor studies his victim for 3 rounds and then makes a sneak attack with a melee weapon that successfully deals damage, the sneak attack has the additional effect of possibly either paralyzing or killing the target (Jor's choice). While studying the victim, the Jor can undertake other actions so long as his attention stays focused on the target and the target does not detect the Jor or recognize the Jor as an enemy. If the victim of such an attack fails a Fortitude save (DC 10 + the Jor's Rogue class level + the Jor's Int modifier) against the kill effect, she dies. If the saving throw fails against the paralysis effect, the victim's mind and body become enervated, rendering her helpless and unable to act for 1d6 rounds plus 1 round per level of the Jor. If the victim's saving throw succeeds, the attack is just a normal sneak attack. Once the Jor has completed the 3 rounds of study, he must make the death attack within the next 3 rounds. If a death attack is attempted and fails (the victim makes her save) or if the Jor does not launch the attack within 3 rounds of completing the study, 3 new rounds of study are required before he can attempt another death attack.

Uncanny Dodge
You've learned to defend yourself from Sneak Attacks as well.
*Prerequisites*: Jor, Dex 13+, Level 3
*Benefits*: This is identical to the Ability listed under the Rogue in the PHB.  If you already have Uncanny Dodge you gain Improved Uncanny Dodge.

----------


## Bhu

Finished a few more vestiges and the Jor racial feats/substitution levels.  Assassin has all his crunch except the capstone.

----------


## Bhu

*ONDONTI*

 

_"A people free to choose will always choose peace."_  

 Outwardly Ondonti resemble Orcs, if Orcs were serene and well-groomed.  Legend has it that Priests of Eldath brought 30 orphaned Orcs to the Ondonti homeland and raised them in the ways of Eldath.  Thus were the Ondonti born.

ONDONTI RACIAL TRAITS  
·	+2 Str, +2 Con, +2 Wis, -2 Int
·	Size Class: Medium
·	Humanoid with the Orc Subtype
·	Base land speed 30 ft.
·	Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):  3/day Purify Food and Drink and Sanctuary, 1/day Barkskin and Tree Shape.  Caster Level is equal to Hit Dice. 
·	+1 Racial Bonus on Fortitude Saves against Poison.
·	Immune to Charm spells and similar effects
·	Automatic Languages: Common, Orc. Bonus Languages: Any nearby race, Sylvan, Damaran
·	Level Adjustment: +1
·	Favored Class: Cleric (or Fighter if kidnapped)

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 15
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 35
*Old*: 53
*Venerable*: 70
*Maximum Age*: +2d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 410 Female: 45
*Height Modifier*: +2d12
*Base Weight*: Male: 150 lbs.   Female: 110 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

ONDONTI CHARACTERS 
 Traditional Ondonti are pretty much Clerics or Healers or Druids.  They have no other Class that truly appeals to them given their vows of pacifism (some have of late become Illusionists though).  The Zhentarim raised Ondonti rarely become much beyond Fighters due to their enforced training.  But if you've ever wanted to play an Orc who was culturally and philosophically the opposite of the normal Orc they're all for you.
*Adventuring Race*: Ondonti don't adventure.  They have no need for gold or revenge or glory.  They do not lust for power.  The kidnapped Ondonti would be different if freed.  Many of them aren't Evil or could easily be redeemed, but it is doubtful they would feel at home among their old people.  They might adventure to free more kidnapped victims or other enslaved peoples.  
*Character Development*: Your vows of pacifism and never taking a life substantially disadvantage you in comparison to the typical adventurer.  So either have some magical defenses, spells that don't do damage, or brush up on your stealth.  Otherwise things will get troublesome for you.
*Character Names*: Ondonti use human names.

ROLEPLAYING AN ONDONTI 
 You have more in common with Fey or Druids than you do with common Orcs.  Your pacifistic to the point you refuse to take a life, not even to defend yourself or another (though martyrdom is acceptable).  Kidnapped Ondonti are confused.  They still have the predilections of their parents, so they aren't exactly adept at fighting.  Metal armor feels unnatural to them, so they prefer to wear leather or just use Barkskin.  In theory the Zhentarim will be able to mold them into an effective military but it will take a few generations.
*Personality*: Despite being pacifists the Ondonti aren't timid.  They may not cause harm, but that doesn't mean they sit idly by and blindly accept death.  Zhentarim Ondonti are actually willing to kill, but only when necessary.  Even being raised in a hellish military environment hasn't changed them entirely yet.
*Behaviors*: Much of your time is spent farming or giving back to the land ensuring further generations will have it as an ally to support them.  The rest is now spent trying to hide yourselves from the outside world while trying to figure out how to get back those of your people kidnapped by the Zhentarim.
*Language*: Ondonti speak Orc and Damaran.

ONDONTI SOCIETY 
 The Ondonti are peaceful farmers who try to live in harmony with nature.  They only kill animals if they need them for food or if the beast is dying or insane and their Clerics cannot fix them.  Most would willingly die rather than take the life of another sentient being.
*Alignment* : Regular Ondonti are almost exclusively Lawful and Good.  Zhentarim kidnapees are either Lawful Neutral or Lawful Evil.
*Lands* : Ondonti live exclusively in a secluded part of the Tortured Lands on Faerun.  
*Settlements* : There is a large faction of Ondonti kidnapped by the Zhentarim but other than that the Ondonti don't settle.  They pretty much keep to themselves.
*Beliefs* : The Ondonti exclusively worship Eldath, the Goddess of Peace and Quiet Places.  Those kidnapped by the Zhentarim worship Bane if they worship anyone at all (though many still hold ELdath in their hearts).
*Relations*: Until the Zhentarim raids the Ondonti were open and showed hospitality to all.  What's left of them now use powerful magics to hide their tribe, and they have ceased all contact with the outside world.

ONDONTI ADVENTURES 
·	Zhentarim have been spotted nearby.  You have been told to find a way to get rid of them after spying on them to find out what they want.  
·	Rumors have reached the tribe of kidnapped Ondonti on the loose.  Some of the rumors say they are killing indiscriminately, some say they are besieged on all sides and desperate.  You have been asked to find the truth. 
·	One of the clan elders has been acting odd.  His behavior has raised sharp questions but he now frightens the others enough that they don't dare question him.  You have decided to find out what has happened.


*Ondonti Racial Substitution Levels*

*Healer*
*Level 8*: Replace Unicorn Companion with Expanded Spell List
*Expanded Spell List*: The Ondonti Healer adds 2 spells of each Level to their Spell list.  These spells must come from the Abjuration, Divination or Illusion schools, and cannot have the Fear or Evil descriptors or do damage.

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: Pacifist Casting
*Pacifist Casting*:  Ondonti Clerics of Eldath are forbidden to cast any spell that causes harm, and spells from the Necromancy school, that have the Evil descriptor, or that do damage are forbidden to them.  However for each spell they lose from their spell list they may replace it with one of the same level from either the Druid list or the Abjuration school from the Wizard list, so long as they arent spells that do damage.

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: Replace the Level 4 Bonus Feat with Zhentarim Training
*Zhentarim Training*: You may use Barkskin 3/day now.

----------


## Bhu

* ZHENTARIM SLAVE* 

 

_"There should be more to life than just fighting."_  

 Your parents were kidnapped and enslaved by the Zhentarim.  Your generation was taken from them and raised in a manner similar to actual Orcs.  You don't see the need for the hatred your masters attempt to instill.  You've been brought around enough to their point of view to see why some people see a need for military intervention, but you don't understand what you see as the Zhentarim's irrationality.

BECOMING A SLAVE   
Being an enslaved Ondonti usually.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Ondonti kidnapped by the Zhentarim
*Feats*:  Mounted Combat, Mounted Casting
*Skills*:  Intimidate 4 ranks, Ride 4 ranks
*Alignment*:  Cant be Good


*Class Skills*
 The Slaves class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Ride (Dex), Swim (Str), and Use Magic Device (Cha)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Natural Caster
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Mounted Combat
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Defensive Fighter +1
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Natural Caster
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Mounted Combat
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Defensive Fighter +2
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Natural Caster
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Mounted Combat
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Defensive Fighter +3
10.+10   +7     +3     +3    Mamluk
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Slave gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Natural Caster (Sp):* At 1st Level you become able to cast Protection from Energy 3/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

At 4th Level you become able to cast Panacea 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

At 7th Level you become able to cast Plant Body 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

*Mounted Combat (Ex):* At Levels 2, 5, and 8 you may choose a Bonus Feat from the following list:  Improved Mounted Archery, Improved Mounted Casting (see below), Mounted Archery, Ride-By Attack.

*Defensive Fighter:* When using your Barkskin Spell-Like Ability, the Natural AC Bonus it grants you increases by +1 at 3rd Level (+2 at 6th Level, +3  at 9th Level).

*Mamluk (Ex):* At 10th Level you have gained your freedom via one means or another.  You also now permanently have the benefits of a Freedom of Movement spell, and a +2 Bonus on your Willpower Saves.

PLAYING A SLAVE 
 You are little more than cannon fodder.  You daily have rhetoric you don't understand or agree with beaten into you.  Spirits are strong but you aren't sure how many generations will be able to hold before they resort to the ways of their Orcish ancestors.
*Combat*: The Zhentarim are doing their best to train you as spellcasting shock troops, and failing.  You don't like or feel comfortable in heavy metal armor and don't perform well in it.  You don't feel the need to execute people who have already surrendered, and you prefer to fight more defensively.  You use your head as opposed to simply throwing your life away charging blindly into the fray.  Unfortunately the Zhentarim don't want defensively oriented troops who over think every situation, so life is not easy for you.
*Advancement*: Your leaning privileges are granted or revoked at will by your masters.  And the price they want for your learning new skills is to be their pet murderer.
*Resources*: You get what the Zhentarim give you, and you'd better like it if you want to remain alive and whole.

 SLAVES IN THE WORLD 
_"I almost pity them.  Almost."_ 
 You spend most of your time being brainwashed and beaten before being herded into battle in the hopes you perform better than last time.  Casualties of the Zhentarim training program have been horrific, and you're dying off faster than they can replace you.  You suspect they'll kill you all if they believe the experiment has failed so you persist in going along in the hopes of eventual rescue.
*Daily Life*: Much or your time is spent in 're-education' camps.  You escape only to see if you've become any better a t combat.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: There are slowly forming organizations among the worshipers of Eldath dedicated to your rescue.  You all are currently the property of the Zhentarim organization, barring rescue or death.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's regard you with a mix of pity and horror.

 SLAVES  IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you're a slave of evil beings, which implies the other PC's are either evil or slaves along with you.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for campaigns in the Forgotten Realms obviously, but the class can be used elsewhere with adaptation.
*Encounters*: You're generally encountered during Zhentarim raids, or caged in Zhentarim bases.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Give the encounter level and description of a sample member of this class and a stat block for him/her.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SLAVE* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Class Ability* 
*Class Ability*
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Slave gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th


Enhanced Casting
You may use Barkskin or Sanctuary more often.
*Prerequisites*: Ondonti, Wis 13
*Benefits*: You may now use Barkskin 3/day or Sanctuary at will (choose when you take this Feat).

Stone Caster
Your defensive casting abilities are enhanced.
*Prerequisites*: Ondonti, 9th Level
*Benefits*: You may now cast Stoneskin as a Spell-Like Ability 1/day.

One with the Forest
You may do more than look like trees.
*Prerequisites*: Ondonti, Level 9 
*Benefits*: You may now cast Tree Shape 3/day, and may cast Tree Stride once per day as a Spell-Like Ability.

Tribal Protector
You may learn new spells.
*Prerequisites*: Ondonti, must have Levels in any spellcasting class, Wis 15
*Benefits*: Choose any spell from any spell list as long as it's from the Abjuration, Divination, Conjuration (Healing), Enchantment, or Illusion schools (as long as they don't do damage) and add it to your own spell list.  This must be a spell whose Level you could cast.  For example if you're a Cleric, and the current maximum Level of spell you can cast is 5th, then you can use this to learn any appropriate spell of 5th Level or less.

Improved Mounted Casting
You may protect your mount.
*Prerequisites*: Mounted Casting
*Benefits*:When casting Spells or Spell-Like Abilities that normally have a target or Personal or 1 Creature on yourself, you may share the effects with your mount if you are touching it.

----------


## Bhu

* SCRO WARRIOR*

 

_"In every war they kill you in a new way."_  

 The Scro are trained to fight in a variety of environments, with odd weapons, and even poison if it's made necessary.  They try to train for every occasion, or at least to be flexible enough to handle whatever is thrown their way.

BECOMING A WARRIOR   
Being a Scro Monk who picks up some Fighter levels is all that's needed.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Scro
*Feats*:  Any 3 Fighter Feats
*Skills*:  Craft (Poison) 4 ranks, Survival 6 ranks
*Class Abilities*:  Still Mind, proficiency with Martial Weapons


*Class Skills*
 The Warrior's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Autohypnosis (Wis), Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcana, History, Local, Nature, Planetology*, Wildspace*) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex), and Wildpsace Survival*.  * These skills may be found at http://www.spelljammer.org/chars/skillsfeats.html
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +2    Survival Skills +1, Monk
2. +2    +3     +0     +3    Poison Attack
3. +3    +3     +1     +3    Warrior Training
4. +4    +4     +1     +4    Survival Skills +2
5. +5    +4     +1     +4    Bonus Feat
6. +6    +5     +2     +5    Warrior Training
7. +7    +5     +2     +5    Survival Skills +3
8. +8    +6     +2     +6    Bonus Feat
9. +9    +6     +3     +6    Warrior Training
10.+10   +7     +3     +7   Leader
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Warrior gains proficiency with both the Arquebus and Starwheel Pistol. ( http://www.spelljammer.org/chars/equip/weapons3e.html )

*Monk:* Your Monk and Scro Warrior Levels stack for purposes of determining your Unarmed Strike Damage.

*Survival Skills (Ex):* At Level 1 you gain a +1 Bonus to all rolls, but only to offset circumstance penalties or non-magical untyped penalties.  This increases to +2 at Level 4 and +3 at Level 7.  Optionally you may instead as a Free Action each round decide to switch this to an AC Bonus, but only to offset penalties from unfavorable conditions such as being Blind, Prone, Stunned, etc.

*Poison Attack (Ex):* At second Level you gain the Assassin's Poison Use Class Ability (see DMG).

*Bonus Feat:* At Levels 5 and 8 you may choose any Scro Racial Feat or Fighter Feat you qualify for as a Bonus Feat.

*Warrior Training (Ex):* At 3rd Level you retain the AC Bonus you get from the Monk class in Light Armor with up to a Light Encumbrance.

At 6th Level the Check penalty you get from wearing Armor is lowered by 2 (i.e. if it's a -2 or less you now have no check penalty, if it was a -3 it's now a -1, etc.).  

At 9th Level the penalty you get from not having proficiency in a weapon drops to -2 (this includes improvised weapons).

*Leader (Ex):* At 10th level the Scro has mastered his command of himself and the world around him.  He may not be a leader in the literal sense of the word (i.e. he may not have officially reached the proper military rank), but he is a leader of Scro nonetheless.  Once per round as a Swift Action he may grant himself or one Ally within 60' the ability to reroll a failed roll.  If it is an Ally, he may use your bonus for the roll if it would be higher, and you may use the Bonus of any Ally within 60' if it would be higher if rolling for yourself. This can be used (3 plus Wisdom Modifier) times per day.  If you have the Leadership Feat your Leadership score increases by an amount equal to your Wisdom Modifier.

PLAYING A WARRIOR 
 Scro warriors begin as Monks, and quickly branch out from there trying to learn as many different fighting arts as they can in an attempt to always be prepared.
*Combat*: Combat is the reason for your existence.  You train to ensure that no matter what the situation you can afford to fight back or at least minimize your disadvantage.
*Advancement*: Your goal is to become the perfect soldier, and you will learn whatever you can to achieve that end.  no form of combat or sabotage is off limits.
*Resources*: Being a member of the military you may have access to their resources if they'll allow it.  Otherwise you rely on what you take. 

 WARRIORS IN THE WORLD 
_"War is not an adventure. It is a disease."_ 
You interact with the world at large by shooting it, poisoning it, bashing it over the head, or whatever else is necessary to beat it into submission.
*Daily Life*: Your life is endless training and experimentation with brief moments of real life fighting to see if your training has payed off and new ideas or concepts have real life applications.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: All Scro Warriors belong to the military unless they have somehow escaped, and few of them want to.  The military is their life after all.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's look forward to a visit by the Scro in much the same way Poland looked forward to an invasion by Germany.  In other words, you are not liked.

 WARRIORS  IN THE GAME 
 This assumes you are part of the military, and the other PC's are likely Scro as well.  So obviously it's not for all groups.
*Adaptation*: This is obviously meant for Spelljamemr campaigns but can be adapted.
*Encounters*: Scro Warriors are encountered in Wildspace raiding, or during wars.  Otherwise they remain in hiding while training for the next fight.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The NPC's have been hired to guard a ship carrying a mysterious cargo from repeated Scro raids.  Whatever you're carrying they want it awful bad.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC WARRIOR* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Class Ability* 
*Class Ability*
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Warrior gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th


Colorful Insults
Scro are well known for the incredible insults they hurl at foes to distract them.
*Prerequisites*: Scro
*Benefits*: As a Swift Action each round you may keep up a barrage of stinging insults on any one opponent within earshot (this is a Mind-Affecting, Language Dependent effect, and your opponent must be able to hear you).  Your opponent must make an Sense Motive CHeck opposed by your Bluff skill.  If he fails, he is -1 on Attack and Concentration rolls for the round.

Continuous Training
Scro warriors are very skilled.
*Prerequisites*: Scro, Int 13
*Benefits*: Choose any one skill you have no ranks in.  You gain 2 ranks in that skill, and it is now permanently considered a class skill.

Breath Training
You have been exposed to airless environments in an effort to help prepare for them.
*Prerequisites*: Scro, Con 14+
*Benefits*: You may hold your breath for 4 times your Constitution Score in rounds before you risk suffocation.

Weapons Training
You have trained extensively with weapons.
*Prerequisites*: Scro, Improved Unarmed Strike
*Benefits*: When attacking with a melee weapon you do it's normal damage or you unarmed strike damage, whichever is greater.



*Scro Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 1*: Replace 1st Level Bonus Feat with Scro Training
*Scro Training (Ex):*: You add the following skills to your Class List: Autohypnosis, Concentration, Knowledge (any 1), and Wildspace Survival.   In addition the Scro gets an additional skill point per Level to spend among these skills.

*Warblade*
*Level 5, 9, 7, 13*: When choosing Bonus Feats at these Levels you may choose any Fighter Feat in addition to your normal options.

*Monk*
*Levels 4, 6, 8, 10, 14, 16, 18, 20*: Replace Slow Fall with Gravity Fighting
*Gravity Fighting*: AT Level 4 you get the Freefall Feat  ( http://www.spelljammer.org/chars/skillsfeats.html ) as a Bonus Feat.  The +4 Bonus it grants to keep your balance in shifting gravity increases by +1 at Level 6, 8, 10, 14, 16, 18, and 20.  At 12th Level you get Slow Respiration as a Bonus Feat.

----------


## Cieyrin

> *SCRO*


!!!  :Small Big Grin: 

...ahem, we need a monk substitution level, Scro are famously monks.

----------


## Bhu

I was hoping someone was still reading...

I didn't see anything about scro monks but i shall add something in never fear  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

With Scro being lawful would they still worship their traditional pantheon?

----------


## Cieyrin

> With Scro being lawful would they still worship their traditional pantheon?


There's some Lawful and Neutral deities in the Pantheon, they aren't all Chaotic like Gruumsh. They'd probably lean more towards them, I'd think.

----------


## Bhu

Just found out Scro have official 3.5 stats...

Looks like I'll have to edit in their PrC instead.  Also apparently they officially have no gods, more like a philosophy of racial extermination.

----------


## Bhu

Is there such a thing as zero g in spelljammer?

----------


## Cieyrin

> Is there such a thing as zero g in spelljammer?


There is in 3.5 and I vaguely recall it coming up in The Cloakmaster Cycle, so I think yes.

----------


## Bhu

Fluff for scro warrior is up.

----------


## Bhu

Sorry for the delays, I've been having massive PC issues.  WIll have crunch up soon.

----------


## Bhu

scro warrior just needs epic levels.  Any thoughts so far?

----------


## Cieyrin

> scro warrior just needs epic levels.  Any thoughts so far?


Scro Warrior feels kinda generic, honestly. There's nothing in there that makes me want to jump the hoops to get in. Scro Leader has utility as a support ability but that feels like the only silver lining.

Scro Fighter sub should increase skill points gained alongside those extra skills, like to 4+.

Scro Monk sub...I don't know what great advantage increasing the Balance bonus is doing for you . I think it'd be better to gain the feats and just reduce the Slow Fall distance at those intervals, as landing on an enemy Spelljammer may involve landing gracefully and not on your ass so you can take the fight to the unaware.

----------


## Bhu

Survival skills comes in handy though.  it's meant to be the main class feature.  It reduces penalties when you encounter unfavorable conditions ( http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatModifiers.htm), lack of weapon proficiency, terrain penalties such as being underwater, weather penalties, etc.  Would it help if i expanded it to also reducing AC penalties for unfavorable conditions.

----------


## Bhu

Did some slight modifications.  Hows it look now?

----------


## Bhu

*KRUGEL ORC* (Hollow World)

 

_"Nag??  What the hell do you know about horses anyways?"_  

 The Krugel are yellow-brown Orcs with pronounced snouts and heavy brow ridges.  They are a fairly militaristic society that survives by raiding, and raising herd animals.  The Krugel are renowned horsemen.

KRUGEL RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Wis
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Humanoid with the Orc Subtype
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Skills: Handle Animal and Ride are always Class Skills for Krugel, and they have a +2 Racial Bonus with both skills.
·   Automatic Languages: Common, Orc. Bonus Languages: Neathar
·   Level Adjustment: +0
·   Favored Class: 

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 4'10" Female: 4'5"
*Height Modifier*: +2d12"
*Base Weight*: Male: 150 lbs.   Female: 110 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

KRUGEL CHARACTERS 
 The Krugel practically live on horseback.  If you're looking for a competent warrior type that specializes in mounted fighting, or even just a caster who needs to be proficient in riding for some reason, the Krugel Orcs are a pretty good choice.
*Adventuring Race*: Krugel have much the usual reasons for adventures.  Glory, gold, revenge, a need to prove themselves, etc.   They're pretty straightforward.
*Character Development*: If you're playing in an open area like the plains of the Krugels homeland be sure to consider the Krugel specialty of mounted combat.  some of the horde spends so much of it's time on horseback they walk bowlegged.
*Character Names*: Krugel names are fairly similar to Orc names, being usually two syllables in length while making use of lots of short, hard consonants.

ROLEPLAYING A KRUGEL 
 Only people who can fight deserve your respect, and then only if they're willing to face you man to man.  Everyone else is a resource, a nuisance, or a liability.  
*Personality*: The Krugel tend to be mildly sociopathic.  Unlike normal Orcs their distrust of other races doesn't come from divine decree, but from paranoia and mistrust (which is justifiable given their tendencies to raid).  They aren't so musch racist religious fanatics as selfish, self-absorbed buttheads.
*Behaviors*: Krugels like fighting, drinking, gambling and other vices.  Only the military has any real power in their society as the military brings in all the money and supplies.  Many like to spend their time honing their skills or indulging in competitions of some kind.
*Language*: Krugel Orcs speak their own dialect of Orcish.

KRUGEL SOCIETY 
 Krugel Orc society vaguely resembles a twisted version of Argentina's gauchos.  There isn't much in the way of building materials in their homeland, so most of their towns are mud brick built near rivers.  Wood is used exclusively for stable building as the Krugel are horsemen, and often raise bison or other herd animals as well.  They lack skilled craftsmen so when they need money or other items they simply raid for them or hire out as mercenaries.  Unlike most Orcs females are fairly equal in their society, and found in the military as often as men.
*Alignment* : Most Krugel are Neutral Evil with a sizable Neutral population.
*Lands* : The Krugel Orcs live in semi-arid plains in the west.
*Settlements* : The Krugel are used to arid scrublands, and prefer to dwell there over other places, building their towns near available rivers.
*Beliefs* : Most Krugel Orcs worship the immortal Karash.
*Relations*: The Krugels have an undying hatred for the Kogolor Dwarves to their south, and are only slightly less contemptuous of the Neathar barbarians to their west.  They'd gladly wipe out the both of them if they could.  They dislike the Antalian farmers to their East but they provide to much in the way of plunder to kill.  It's easiest to keep them alive to raid again each season.  Most other races they react to with suspicion and hostility.

KRUGEL ADVENTURES 
·	Some fool has been rustling the Bison.  That's what you usually do.  It's time to round up the guys and kick someone's ass.
·	A Lizardman named Rango has walked into town with some mighty tall tales.  Rumor has it he insulted you in the local bar.  Not you personally but 'fat useless orcs' in general.
·	You just realized the 5 guys you've been playing poker with in the local cantina are dead people.  Time to bluff your way out of this.



*Krugel Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: Replace 4th Level Bonus Feat with Wild Cohort
*Wild Cohort*: This is identical to the Wild Cohort Feat found here ( http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/re/20031118a  ), with one exception: you may choose from a Heavy Warhorse or a Bounder.

*Hexblade*
*Level 4*: Replace Summon Familiar with Wild Cohort
*Wild Cohort*: This is identical to the Wild Cohort Feat found here ( http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/re/20031118a  ), with one exception: you may choose from a Heavy Warhorse or a Bounder.

*Ranger*
*Levels 2, 6, 11*: Gain 1 new option for Combat Mastery: Mounted Fighting
*Combat Mastery*: Level 2 (Mounted Combat), Level 6 (Mounted Archery), and Level 11 (Ride-By Attack)
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Wild Cohort
*Wild Cohort*: This is identical to the Wild Cohort Feat found here ( http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/re/20031118a  ), with one exception: you may choose from a Heavy Warhorse or a Bounder.

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: Karash's Domains are Mind, Planning, Strength, War

*Bounder*
                      Large Animal
*Hit Dice:*             4d8+12  (30 hp)
*Initiative:*           +1
*Speed:*                50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class:*          16 (-1 Size, +1 Dex, +6 Natural), touch 10, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +3/+11
*Attack:*               Claw +6 melee (1d3+4)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +6 melee (1d3+4) and 1 Bite +1 melee (1d8+2)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      -
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Leaping
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2
*Abilities:*            Str 18, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 2
*Skills:*               Climb +4, Listen +3, Jump +11 (+21), Spot +3
*Feats:*                Alertness, Run
*Environment:*          Warm Plains, Hills, or Mountains
*Organization:*         Solitary, or Colony (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:*     None
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Always Neutral
*Advancement:*          -
*Level Adjustment:*     -

Bounders are a dinosaur like reptile resembling the Coelurosauria vaguely.  They travel by hopping and are capable of great leaps, making them perfect for mountainous travel when the Krugel are at war with the Krogolor Dwarves.  They are relatively new to the Krugel, and there are few Bounder trainers among them compared to horse dealers.

*Leaping (Ex):* When Bounders are unridden or carrying no more than Medium encumbrance they get a +10 Racial Bonus to Jump Checks, and are not limited to how far they can jump by their size.

*Combat:* Bounders will claw a bit at anything that seems threatening before leaping away.   It takes a while to train them for combat or even as mounts, and Handle Animal Checks made to teach them anything are made at -4.

----------


## Bhu

* KRUGEL GAUCHO* 

 

_"Never approach a bull from the front, a horse from the rear, or a fool from any direction."_  

 Gauchos are the warriors of Krugel society.  More hunters and raiders than strictly soldiers, they are still quite effective in certain circumstances.  They prefer to fight from horseback shooting away with ranged weapons and closing with a lance.  If the lance breaks they break out a differing weapon as back up, only leaving their horse voluntarily to loot before riding off.

BECOMING A GAUCHO   
Being a skilled horseman and fighter is all that's needed.  That and being a Krugel.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Krugel
*Feats*:  Mounted Combat, Mounted Archery, Ride-By Attack
*Skills*:  Ride 8 ranks
*Proficiency*:  Must be proficient with Martial Weapons 
*Special*:  Must have a special Mount as a class feature.


*Class Skills*
 The Gaucho's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Geography, Local, Nature), Listen (Wis), Ride (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Use Rope (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +2     +0    Horsemanship +2
2. +1    +3     +3     +0    Mounted Fighting +1
3. +2    +3     +3     +1    Risking it All
4. +3    +4     +4     +1    Horsemanship +4
5. +3    +4     +4     +1    Mounted Fighting +2
6. +4    +5     +5     +2    Risking it All
7. +5    +5     +5     +2    Horsemanship +6
8. +6    +6     +6     +2    Mounted Fighting +3
9. +6    +6     +6     +3    Risking it All
10.+7    +7     +7     +3    Legend in the Saddle
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Gaucho gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Horsemanship (Ex):* At 1st Level you gain a +2 Competence Bonus on Handle Animal and Ride Checks, and you no longer take Armor Penalty Checks to Ride Checks if you are wearing Light Armor.

At 4th Level your Bonus increases to +4 and you no longer take Armor Penalty Checks in Medium Armor.

At 7th Level your Bonus increases to +6 and you no longer take Armor Penalty Checks in Heavy Armor.

*Mounted Fighting (Ex):* At 2nd Level you gain a +1 Bonus to Attack and Damage Rolls and Armor Class while mounted.  This increases to +2 at Level 5, and +3 at Level 8.

*Risking it All (Ex):* At 3rd Level you may use this ability once per round as a Free Action anytime you are required to make a roll that has a success/failure outcome.  You may use this a number of times per day equal to your Charisma Modifier (minimum of 1).  Instead of the usual roll, roll any die and call odds or even.  If you get the result you wanted, the roll is automatically successful.  If not it fails.

At 6th Level you may use this an additional time per day.  If using it for an attack roll, you may choose to automatically threaten a Critical if you succeed.  But if you fail you take 1d10 hit points. 

At 9th Level you may use this an additional time per day.  If using it for a Saving Throw you may choose to take an additional risk.  If you succeed, you gain a +4 Bonus on all Saving Throws against the same opponent for the duration of the encounter.  If you fail, you take a -4 Penalty instead.

*Legend in the Saddle (Ex):* You gain a Bonus on all rolls equal to your Charisma Bonus while mounted (as does your mount while you are riding it).  This stacks with Mounted Fighting.

PLAYING A GAUCHO 
 The city life isn't for you.  Let the womenfolk live in the huts, you prefer being out on the range in a homemade hammock, or other resting spot with your trusty steed.  You trust him more than anyone else.  After all he hasn't cheated you, shot you in the back, or betrayed you.  Can't say that for most people you know.
*Combat*: You've fought from horseback all your life and very greatly prefer to keep doing so.  It's one of the reasons your people haven't spread out more, because you like sticking to relatively flat land.
*Advancement*: Gauchos are a fairly uniform bunch, living pretty similar lives, and learning the same skills despite claiming to be individualists.
*Resources*: Gauchos are usually quite broke due to their habits, and Krugel society doesn't produce much so most Gauchos rely on what they can take by force.

 GAUCHOS IN THE WORLD 
_"Talk low, talk slow, and don't say too much."_  
 Gauchos are both feared and respected.  You are well known for your skills at hunting and horsemanship, which are skills that are badly needed where you live.  On the other hand your raiding tendencies cause much unnecessary harm, and you are Orcs.  Can't get much of a break there.  Orcs are pretty much hated everywhere.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time (if you can help it) is spent perfecting your skills, gambling when you have money, and hunting when you don't.  When things get really bad you take what you can from nearby villagers, or hire out to kill whatever needs killin'.  Maybe you get asked to guard a caravan or two.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Gauchos are fairly individualistic, and most spend lonely lives either raiding villages, serving as mercenaries in bad times, or hunting wild herd animals.  They aren't really joiners, and even if they sign on don't count on them being there for the long haul.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's are generally nervous around you, fearing that you'll lose temper and kill someone.  And they pretty much have good reason for assuming so given your history.

 GAUCHOS  IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes one of the PC's may either be an outlaw or at least a confirmed loner who prefers his own company and doesn't work well with others.  Might make for some friction.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for Hollow World campaigns but can be adapted.
*Encounters*: Gaucho's are usually found out in the wilderness, guarding cattle, raiding small villages, etc.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's wonder why the locals seem nervous and afraid when a horde of Orcs comes thundering into town and begins shooting everyone.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC GAUCHO* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Mounted Fighting* The Bonus you get from Mounted Fighting Increases by +1 at Level 22 and every three Levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Gaucho gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th


Horse Trainer
You have mastered the art of training horses for riding in combat.
*Prerequisites*: Krugel, Handle Animal 6 ranks
*Benefits*: You gain a +4 Bonus to Handle Animal Checks.

Born in the Saddle
You are a veteran horse rider.
*Prerequisites*: Krugel, Ride 6 ranks
*Benefits*: You gain a +4 Bonus to Ride Checks.

Horse Archer
You are a veteran horse archer.
*Prerequisites*: Krugel, Improved Mounted Archery
*Benefits*: You take no penalties to ranged attack while mounted, even if your mount is running.

Impaler 
You are well practiced with the lance.
*Prerequisites*: Krugel, Spirited Charge
*Benefits*: When attacking as part of a Charge Action the critical threat range of your Lance is increased by 1 (i.e. you threaten a critical on a 19-20).

----------


## Bhu

got fluff up for the Gaucho.   know the remaining orc/goblin stuff is taking a few to finish but I've already begun work on the giants in preparation for porting them over to GitP too.

----------


## Bhu

Gaucho is ready for review.  One more Orc race to go and we start phasing into the Giants.

*BOOGIN*



 

_"How many people I gotta stab before the jokes at my expense end?"_  

 Underdark races feel a certain constant pressure due to the Drow.  Entire tribes can be wiped out by Drow slavers or monsters.  Sometimes survival requires some...awkward choices.  The Boogins are one such choice, being the half-breed results of interspecies matings between Quaggoth and Orc tribes.  They are nearly as tall as Quaggoths, but not as powerfully built and somewhat less bestial.  Their facial features have less hair and are clearly Orcish.  Boogins are sometimes known as 'Spider Killers' for their powerful hatred of the Drow.

BOOGIN RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +8 Str, +4 Con, -4 Int
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Humanoid with the Orc Subtype
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Dark Vision 120 ft.
·   +2 Natural AC Bonus
·   Light Sensitivity (Ex):  Boogins are dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a Daylight spell. 
·   Quaggoth Blood: For purposes of spells, feats and other effects the Boogin is considered a Quaggoth as well as an Orc.
·   Skills: Boogins have a +4 Racial Bonus on Climb Checks
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Boogin begins with two levels of Humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +0, and Will +0.  A Boogin's Humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Climb, Listen and Spot.
·   Automatic Languages: Undercommon, Orc. Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30 
*Old*: 45 
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 5' Female: 4'8"
*Height Modifier*: +2d12"
*Base Weight*: Male: 180 lbs.   Female: 140 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

BOOGIN CHARACTERS 
 If you're in a campaign centered around fighting the Drow, and the party needs an elf-killer (or more correctly _another_ elf-killer) the Boogins are an ok consideration.  The racial Hit Dice/LA combo screws them a little, but they make decent barbarians.
*Adventuring Race*: Boogins are reclusive.  Generally they go adventuring for revenge, to free fellow tribesmen who have been captured, because their tribe has been wiped out, or for killing the Drow.
*Character Development*: If you want a truly oddball, uncommon underdark race (especially one thats a melee fighter) the Boogins fit the bill.  Assuming you can put up with people making fun of their name.
*Character Names*: Boogin names tend to be either Orcish or Quaggoth, it depends much on their respective tribes composition.

ROLEPLAYING A BOOGIN 
 People need to prove themselves to you to gain your aid and respect.  If they can't fend for themselves without your aid, that means they're meat.  
*Personality*: Boogins have usually left the religious insanity of their Orcish ancestors behind, though they still respect strength and combat ability primarily.  Both Orcs and Quaggoths are similar in that respect.  While they may not be complete racist xenophobes, they still have a healthy dislike for outsiders.  Especially since resources are few and they may need to eat you...
*Behaviors*: Boogins share the QUaggoth obsession with developing their combat and hunting skills.  They all wish to be the ultimate survivor, they just differ on how to arrive at that point.  
*Language*: Boogin speak both Orc and Undercommon.  

BOOGIN SOCIETY 
 Boogin culture varies.  If living among or near mostly Orcs or Quaggoth they resemble those societies.  Pure Boogin tribes are a mishmash of both.
*Alignment* : Most Boogin are Neutral Evil with a substantial Chaotic Evil population.
*Lands* : Boogins are usually found in the upper Underdark, though some are found beneath the Trollmoors and the Spire of the World.  
*Settlements* : Boogins do their best to avoid the Drow and other hazardous Underdark races.  They rarely settle until populations grow too big to stay in one area.
*Beliefs* : Some Boogins retain their worship of the Orcish Gods, but most follow no Gods much like the Quaggoth.
*Relations*: Boogins get along well with magic following Quaggoths and Orcs, but not much else.  They have a special hatred fro the Drow however, and will ally with just about anything temporarily if it means killing the dark elves.

BOOGIN ADVENTURES 
·   You're in that rarest of things, a bar in an Underdark city that allows a variety of races, when someone implies your mother slept with an animal.  Obviously you bash in his skull.  Unfortunately for you he was the grand high mucky-muck in some odd cult or other and now they're chasing you through the Underdark into Mindflayer territory.  
·   Captured by Drow Slavers, you have been chosen  to judge a beauty contest between the priestesses.  Mostly because you're expendable, and they use losing as an excuse to flay alive the 'judge'.  It's a cruel form of entertainment for them.  You have a chance at escape but you choice of companions and helpers are a lobotomized Mindflayer, a Goblin serial killer, and what might be an intelligent zombie...
·   You walk in on two Gods of ill repute having intimate relations in a cavern, and they swear you to secrecy on pain of reeeeally bad stuff.  They also brand you as a disciple and now a bunch of damn religious loonies are calling you 'The Chosen One.'  Also you have gone mind-numbingly bald.


*Boogin Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: Replace Level 4 Bonus Feat with Spider Killer 
*Spider Killer (Ex)*: This is identical to the Favored Enemy ability of the Ranger, but only works against the Drow and Spiders.  This stacks with Favored Enemy from other class levels.

*Barbarian*
*Levels 3, 6, 9, 12, 15 and 18* : Replace Trap Sense with Drow Killer
*Drow Killer (Ex)*: Instead of the listed Trap Sense Bonus you gain an identical Bonus on Saving Throws made against spells.

*Ranger*
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Hunter
*Hunter (Ex)*: You do an additional +2d6 damage against opponents who you have your Favored Enemy Bonus against.

----------


## Cieyrin

Horsemanship negating ACP for Ride is useless, as Ride already doesn't take ACP in 3.5. It does in PF, though.

----------


## Bhu

I'll think of something else.  Nice to see gitp back!

* SPIDER KILLER* 

 

_Spider venom comes in many forms. It can often take a long while to discover the full effects of the bite. Naturalists have pondered this for years: there are spiders whose bite can cause the place bitten to rot and to die, sometimes more than a year after it was bitten. As to why spiders do this, the answer is simple. It's because spiders think this is funny, and they don't want you ever to forget them. _  

 Spider Killers are Boogins who have dedicated their lives to exterminating the Drow and the giant arachnids they use for companions.

BECOMING A SPIDER KILLER   
Any Boogin with the appropriate Drow killing experience will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Boogin
*Feats*:  Any 2 Fighter Feats
*Skills*:  Hide 4 ranks, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) 4 ranks
*Class Abilities*:  Spider Killer
*BAB*: +6


*Class Skills*
 The Spider Killers class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (dungeoneering) (Int), Knowledge (geography) (Int), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Use Rope (Dex). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Magic Resistance 
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Improved Spider Killer
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Webcutter
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Magic Resistance
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Improved Spider Killer
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Webcutter
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Magic Resistance
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Improved Spider Killer
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Webcutter
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Master Slayer
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Spider Killer gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Magic Resistance (Ex):* Beginning at Level 1 you gain Spell Resistance equal to 10 plus your CR.

At 4th Level Spell Resistance increases by +2.

At 7th Level it increases by +4.

*Improved Spider Killer (Ex):* At 2nd Level the Bonus you get from your Spider Killer Ability increases by +2.  It increases by an additional +2 again at Levels 5 and 8.

*Webcutter (Ex):* At 3rd Level you ignore DR when cutting through the webs of Giant Spiders or similar creatures.

At Level 6 you gain a +2 Bonus on Str Checks made to escape webs or other entanglements.

At Level 9 that bonus increases to +4.

*Master Slayer (Ex):* At 10th Level if you are targeted by a spell that does damage or causes you some negative condition, you may make a Willpower Saving Throw even if it doesn't allow one.  If a spell allows for a partial effect on a Save, you take no effect on a successful Saving Throw.  You also become immune to Poison.

PLAYING A SPIDER KILLER 
 You exist for no other reason than killing the Drow, and will hire out to anyone confronting them for the chance to murder as many of them as you can.
*Combat*: Spider Killers specialize quite heavily in killing Drow and plus size arachnids.  That's not to say their abilities wouldn't come in handy against other foes, but they just won't be quite the 'house of fire' they are against the dark elves.
*Advancement*: Spider Killers will do whatever is necessary to be better at killing the Drow.  If possible they hate the Drow more than regular Orcs hate Elves.  Odd given their fairly agnostic nature.
*Resources*: Spider Killers usually have whatever they can take, though anyone needing to kill the Drow often gives them money and equipment.

 SPIDER KILLERS IN THE WORLD 
_"That guy has the thousand yard stare..."_ 
 A brief description of how your class is persevered in the world and how he interacts with the world.
*Daily Life*: You spend your days training, and tracking the Drow.  You spy on them until you learn their traveling routes and hideouts before making plans to wipe them out.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Spider Killers sometimes form mercenary units, but most are simply roving bands of primitive hunters who spend all their time roaming the underdark killing where they can (though they may accept outsiders who sufficiently hate the Drow if they can convince the Spider Killers they aren't a spy).

NPC Reaction 
 You make NPC's nervous.  Fanatics always do really.

 SPIDER KILLER  IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes one of the PC's is a blind fanatic dedicated to racial genocide.  The fact that said races members are often deserving is besides the point.  It means the PC will attract a lot of attention the party doesn't need.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for campaigns set in the Forgotten Realms but is easily enough adaptable.
*Encounters*: Spider Killers are found anywhere there are Drow to be killed.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been poisoned and web by a surprisingly large colony of giant spiders.  They are about to be eaten when large hairy humanoids burst in and butcher the spiders.  Unfortunately the newcomers don't look much more friendly...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SPIDER KILLER* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Improved Spider Killer* At Level 22 and every 3 Levels thereafter your Spider Killer Bonus increases by +2.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Spider Killer gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th


Bear Teeth
You take after your Quaggoth parent.
*Prerequisites*: Boogin, must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You gain a Primary Bite attack doing 1d6 plus 1 and a half times Str Modifier.

Thonot
Your Psionic powers improve.
*Prerequisites*: Boogin or Quaggoth, must be able to Manifest Powers from any Psionic Class list.
*Benefits*: The amount of Power Points you may send on a power is increased by 1 (i.e. instead of the maximum being equal to your Level it is now equal to your Level+1).

Defensive Rage
You fly into a defensive fury when poisoned.
*Prerequisites*: Boogin, Rage, Con 16+
*Benefits*: You immediately go into Rage upon failing a Save against Poison, and the effects of the Poison are delayed until the Rage wears off.  This does not count against your daily uses of Rage.

Psionic Ambush
Your psychic abilities make hiding easier for you.
*Prerequisites*: Boogin
*Benefits*: While you maintain your Psionic Focus you gain a +4 Bonus to Hide Checks.

----------


## inuyasha

I think I will contribute, does anyone mind?

*Ghoublen*

 

_"must...consume...flesh_  

Ghoublins are a horrible, mutated race of goblins, they appear undead, decaying, and rotting. But in fact they are very much alive. The most interesting ability is to consume the flesh of fallen foes and almost instantly regain health, temporary halting their decaying look, and regrowing skin and flesh

Ghoublin Racial traits  
·    +4 Con, -4 Int, +2 Wis, -4 Cha
·   Size Class: small, Ghoublins have a +1 on all attack rolls and a +1 to armor class
·   Humanoid with the goblinoid Subtype
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Lowlight vision
·   +2 Natural AC Bonus
·   Healing: As a full round action a ghoublin can consume the flesh of a corpse dead no longer than 1 minute, regaining health equal to his own constitution modifier+1. This takes one extra round per size catagory above medium that the corpse is 
·   Skills: Ghoublins have a +4 Racial Bonus on Intimidate Checks
·   Level Adjustment: +2?
·   Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 16
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d8
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d8

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 32 
*Old*: 43 
*Venerable*: 65
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 4' Female: 3'8"
*Height Modifier*: +1d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 180 lbs.   Female: 140 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (1d4) lbs.

----------


## Bhu

Nice.

And so begins my segue into the Giants:

*OGRILLON*

 

_"Ain't nuthin' better than taking someone's life with yer bare hands."_  

 The Ogrillon are said to be the offspring of Orcs and Ogres, and while they do resemble both of those races in someways, this does little to explain the bony protrusions and skin deposits that mark them.  

OGRILLON  RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +8 Str, +4 Con, -4 Int (minimum 3), -4 Cha
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Humanoid with the Orc and Giantblood Subtype
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Dark Vision 60 ft., Low Light Vision
·   +4 Natural AC Bonus
·   Racial Hit Dice: An Ogrillon begins with two levels of Humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +0, and Will +0.  An Ogrillon's Humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Climb, Listen and Spot.  Ogrillon are proficient with Simple and Martial Weapons and Light Armor.
·   Ogrillon have a Primary Natural Slam Attack doing 1d6 plus Str Modifier.  They get 2 Slams on a Full Attack.
·   Automatic Languages: Giant, Orc. Bonus Languages: Common.
·   Level Adjustment: +2
·   Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30 
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 4'10"  Female: 4'5"
*Height Modifier*: +2d12"
*Base Weight*: Male: 150 lbs.   Female: 110 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

OGRILLON CHARACTERS 
 Ogrillon are decent for melee characters.  Their Slam attacks mean you don't need to have weapons (though having one as backup is always recommended), and they'll have pretty decent AC due to their hide.  Unfortunately they'll be restricted to Wisdom based casting if you want a caster (which is really not the greatest choice). 
*Adventuring Race*: Ogrillons are sometimes outcast due to their violent nature, or maybe they're all that survives a raid.  They don't really understand the concept of money and don't care much for others opinions so wealth and glory are not usual motivators.  Usually an adventuring Ogrillon has been ordered to, wants revenge, or is on his own trying to survive.
*Character Development*: Give suggestions for making a character with this race.
*Character Names*: Ogrillon generally use Orc or Ogre names depending on which parent they live with.

ROLEPLAYING AN OGRILLON 
 In real life you would be in an asylum.  Ogrillon's are violent lunatics who will kill anything they see weaker than themselves if left to their own devices.  Their parents may care for them in their own evil way, but even they see you as a rabid dog who needs kept on a leash.
*Personality*: Ogrillon are incredibly violent, more so even than Orcs and Ogres.  They will indulge any excuse for a fight, and some wonder if they may be mentally unstable as a result of their parentage.  After all except for the most fanatic of Orcs, both Orcs and Ogres have a modicum of self preservation instinct.  Ogrillon seem to explode at random, and have no real clue as to this being a bad idea when they are in the company of more powerful beings.  
*Behaviors*: Ogrillons like Gold and other shiny objects and tend to collect them as good luck charms.  They also like the feel of beating opponents to death with their bare hands and use any excuse to do so.
*Language*: Ogrillons generally speak both Giant and Orc.

OGRILLON SOCIETY 
 Ogrillon's have  no culture other than that of their savage parents, and usually they're too stupid and violent to really participate fully in even that.
*Alignment* : Ogrillons are usually Chaotic Evil.  After all both of their parent races are the same alignment, so they don't feel much pressure to really be different because they're torn between two differing societies.  WHile there are differences between Orcs and Ogres (such as religious fanaticism) both generally agree on might makes right.
*Lands* : Ogrillon live with whatever parent raises them.
*Settlements* : Ogrillon are lazy, and really don't travel unless they don't have much choice (such as the tribe being wiped out).  
*Beliefs* : Ogrillon tend to be fairly selfish, so they're a bit agnostic in some respects.  They realize Gods exist, they realize they have impact on the world, but they don;t want involved with them.  The Orcish tendency to discriminate against half breeds is less directed against them due to their power, but they still feel left out in Church (for lack of a better term).  Those who do embrace religion do so as an excuse for murder.
*Relations*: Ogrillon's tend to hit what they're pointed at, and what they're pointed at is anything not an Orc or Ogre.  Their bloodthirsty nature causes them to see most other beings as nothing more than punching bags.

OGRILLON ADVENTURES 
·   You're on the run after bashing in the Orc chieftain's skull when you spot an Elven army on the move.  This may get you back in with the tribe if you can find a way to get proof and bring it back with you.
·   The tribe has been wiped out by zombies, and amazingly you've been able to fake being one of them for several weeks.   Even they're beginning to wise up though, so it's time you moved on.  You'd like to find out what sent them and bash him good anyway.  The tribe didn't beat you too much and gave you food.
·   Your mother has been slain, and with your father still in prison you have been tasked with figuring  out who did it.  This is waaay out of your league, so you decide to hire some Goblins...

*Ogrillon Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 1*: Replace 1st Level Bonus Feat with Armored Fists
*Armored Fists*: You may perform Disarm or Sunder Attacks with your Natural Slam Attacks.

*Barbarian*
*Levels 7, 10, 13, 16 and 19*: Replace DR with Armored Hide
*Armored Hide*: At Levels Levels 7, 10, 13, 16 and 19 your Natural Armor Bonus to AC improves by +1.

*Paladin of Slaughter*
*Levels 1, 5, 10, 15, 20*: Replace Smite Good with Stunning Fist
*Stunning Fist*:  You receive Stunning Fist as a Bonus Feat at 1st Level which works with your Slam Attacks.  You may use Stunning Fist one additional time per day at Levels 5, 10, 15, and 20.

----------


## Bhu

* BRAWLER* 

 

_"Tor happiest when hands covered in blood."_  

 Ogrillon love beating opponents to death with their fists, but few seem to devote their lives to it in the manner the Brawler has.  

BECOMING A BRAWLER   
Brawlers are Ogrillon who someone has invested the time and effort to train.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Ogrillon
*Feats*:  Trained Boxer
*Skills*:  Intimidate 6 ranks
*BAB*:  +6


*Class Skills*
 The Brawlers class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Local)(Int), and Profession (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d12



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +2    A Fighter By Trade
2. +2    +3     +0     +3    Menacing Figure
3. +3    +3     +1     +3    Slam +1d6
4. +4    +4     +1     +4    A Fighter By Trade
5. +5    +4     +1     +4    Menacing Figure
6. +6    +5     +2     +5    Slam +2d6
7. +7    +5     +2     +5    A Fighter By Trade
8. +8    +6     +2     +6    Menacing Figure
9. +9    +6     +3     +6    Slam +3d6
10.+10   +7     +3     +7    Veteran Brawler
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Brawler gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*A Fighter By Trade:* At 1st, 4th, and 7th Level you gain a Bonus Feat from the following list: Combat Brute, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (Slam), Improved Sunder, Power Attack, Power Critical (Slam), Shock Trooper, Weapon Focus (Slam) or any of the Ogrillon Racial Feats listed below.

*Menacing Figure (Ex):* At second Level when performing a Feint in Combat you may substitute an Intimidate Check instead of using a Bluff Check, and you may Feint as a Move Action.

At 5th Level if you successfully hit an opponent who is Flat-Footed or Denied his Dexterity Bonus to AC, he must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Str Modifier) or be Shaken for the duration of the encounter.

At 8th Level if your opponent fails his Save he is Frightened for 1d6 rounds instead.

*Veteran Brawler (Ex):* At 10th Level if you successfully hit an opponent with your Slam Attack and he is your Size Class or smaller, you may immediately attempt a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If successful you do your Slam Damage with a successful Grapple Check.

*Slam (Ex):* At Level 3 your Slam Attack does an extra +1d6 damage.  This increases to +2d6 at Level 6, and +3d6 at Level 9.

PLAYING A BRAWLER 
 You kill things with your fists.  That is pretty much the be all, end all of who and what you are.  You don't aspire to greatness, or wealth, or power, or any of the other common motivators among humanoids.  You just want to be the best ever at killing things with your fists.  Your mother must be damn proud of you.
*Combat*: Brawlers blithely work under the assumption that they can solve any problem they encounter with their fists.  Even with plenty of evidence to the contrary.  They don't really have a fallback plan if hitting it doesn't work, which is probably why they're employed as muscle to groups of smarter beings.
*Advancement*: All Brawlers want to be better at fighting.  If you can show them how to be a better killer, you will have their loyalty as long as they don't perceive you as being weaker than themselves.
*Resources*: Brawlers are usually dirt poor like all Ogrillon.  If they have a patron he may have taught them the use of money.  If not they're reduced to using what they can take by force.

 BRAWLERS IN THE WORLD 
_"You think he's taken a few too many punches?"_ 
 Brawlers are thought of as illiterate thugs with barely enough brain power to chew their food and wipe properly.   And that's because quite frankly they are.  But training in boxing has the potential to make them something better if they truly want it.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent training.  Unlike most Ogrillon you don't mind the hard work as your obsession with being the best gives you the drive to work it through.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: There are a few wealthy individuals devoted to training Ogrillon as Brawlers for use as bodyguards and as a spectator sport.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's react to you the same way they do any other Ogrillon: with feat and contempt.

 BRAWLERS  IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes there is at least one PC who is a brutal sociopath.  Which is no problem so long as the other PC's are brutal sociopaths.
*Adaptation*: This is probably meant for an all evil campaign, or at least an Orc-centric one.
*Encounters*: Brawlers are usually found as bodyguards, competitors in pit fights or other semi-legal fighting events, or even the occasional Orc raiding party.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been asked to deliver a message to a local Baron, who without reading sics his huge ugly bodyguard on them.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC BRAWLER* 

*Hit Die:* d12
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Class Ability* 
*Class Ability*
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Brawler gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th


Trained Boxer
Someone has taken the time and effort to invest in training you to use your armored fists well.
*Prerequisites*: Ogrillon, BAB +6, Brutal Strike, Power Attack
*Benefits*:
_Improved Brutal Strike_: When using your Brutal Strike Feat your opponent is Nauseated if he fails his Save as opposed to being Sickened.

_Lights Out_: When using your Brutal Strike Feat and you successfully perform a Critical your opponent is Blinded as opposes to Nauseated.

_Hammer_: When using your Brutal Strike Feat against an opponent immune to Critical hits, if you would normally threaten a critical against an opponent immune to critical hits you may forego the usual effects of Brutal Strike to roll to confirm the critical as usual.

Stunning Punch
You can Stun opponents with your Slam Attack.
*Prerequisites*: Ogrillon, Str 20, BAB +2
*Benefits*: You must declare you are using this ability before you make an Attack with your Slam. If your
foe is damaged by the attack, he/she must make a Fortitude save vs. DC (10 + ½ Character level + Strength
modifier). If your foe fails, he/she is Stunned for 1 round (i.e., until your next action). A Stunned creature
cannot take any Action, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, & has an additional 2 penalty to AC.
Creature immune to critical hits are immune to being Stunned.
You may use this ability once per four levels.
You may use this ability only once per round.

Knockout Punch
You can knock opponents out with a Slam Attack
*Prerequisites*: Ogrillon, Stunning Punch, BAB +8
*Benefits*: If you successfully perform a critical with your Slam Attack while using your Stunning Punch Feat, you may choose to render your opponent Unconscious 1 round instead of Stunned.

Death Punch
You can kill opponents with a Slam Attack
*Prerequisites*: Ogrillon, Knockout Punch, BAB +12
*Benefits*: If you successfully perform a critical with your Slam Attack while using your Stunning Punch Feat, you may choose to kill your opponent if he fails his Save.

----------


## inuyasha

I'm thinking up some goblinoid planetouched races mind if I post them later?

----------


## Bhu

sure go ahead

----------


## Bhu

Im trying to edit the front page list to update it.  I got all of it but the Ondonti up.  Then it told me message was too short and needed to be at least 10 characters.  The Host Vestiges are also finally done.

----------


## Bhu

Turns out  I missed revising a 1e orc subrace, so here it is.  Back to Giants soon.


*KARA-KARA*

 

_"Pae mai la ka wa'a i ka 'aina."_  

 The Kara-Kara are distantly related to Orcs, branching off from the main species long ago.  Slightly shorter (but heavier) than humans, they have olive green skin and a tangled, curly mass of dark green hair.  Their slightly muzzled mouths are full of tusks, and they often adorn themselves with little more than body paint, loincloths, and primitive jewelry.

KARA-KARA RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +4 Str, -2 Intelligence, -2 Wisdom, -2 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Humanoid with the Orc Subtype
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Low Light Vision
·   War Chant (Su): If at least 5 Kara-Kara are present they may begin a chant as a Free Action.  This is a Sonic, Mind-Affecting Effect and ends if at least 5 can't keep the chant up.  All Kara-Kara present who can hear the chant gain the benefit of an Aid spell as cast by a 5th Level Cleric.
·   +4 Racial Bonus on Perform (Sing) Checks.
·   Automatic Languages: Orc. Bonus Languages: Common.
·   Level Adjustment: +0
·   Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 4'8" Female: 4'3"
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: Male: 130 lbs.   Female: 95 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

KARA-KARA CHARACTERS 
 If you want a Barbarian/Bard or just a band of singing warriors from an unusual culture (and by unusual I mean not commonly seen) the Kara-Kara are an option.  At the very least they're different from the usual religious psychopath that Orcs are portrayed as.
*Adventuring Race*: Glory, revenge and power are the usual three options.  Kara-Kara don't use money so they don't feel the need for gold.
*Character Development*: Find a way to obviate your racial Cha Penalty.  With the Racial Bonus you get to Perform (Sing) Checks you were meant to be a Bard for at least a few levels.
*Character Names*: Polynesian names can be used for the Kara-Kara.

ROLEPLAYING A KARA-KARA 
 You like a good meal, a good night of singing, and a good rest.  If you have that life is alright, especially if there's the occasional fight or bout of exploration you get to participate in.  And let's not forget the ceremonial hog roasts...
*Personality*: Kara-Kara are somewhat similar to regular Ocs but less blindly fanatic.  Their distrust from other races comes more from cynicism and past experience that religiously induces racism.
*Behaviors*: Unlike most Orcs the Kara-Kara developed art and culture before the use of metal weapons.   They are fairly skilled singers, and their competitions are less about skill at arms and more about who is the best singer, surfer, canoe builder, etc.  Just don't offend their sacred pigs...
*Language*: The Kara-Kara speak a variant of Orcish.

KARA-KARA SOCIETY 
 Kara-Kara society is modeled after a mix of Polynesian cultures, so research them and make them a tad more brutal to add the Orcish influence.
*Alignment* : Most Kara-Kara trend heavily towards both Chaos and Evil.  They are a superstitious and easily offended people.
*Lands* : Kara-Kara are restricted to a large group of tropical islands which are their homeland.
*Settlements* : As they are decent swimmers and navigators, Kara-Kara are slowly seeking out and exploring islands further and further from their home.
*Beliefs* : The Kara-Kara venerate wild pigs and boars as semi-sacred animals.  Their Clerics have access to the Animal, Destiny, Destruction, and Orc Domains.
*Relations*: The Kara-Kara often trade for metal weapons or items which they can't produce themselves, but they are twitchy mercantile partners.  They have many social/religious taboos, and violating one is an easy way to get killed.  They also have frequent food problems, and sometimes it's easier to kill traders, eat them, and take their wares than pay them.  They often war with those around them to sacrifice to their pig cult or for slaves.

KARA-KARA ADVENTURES 
·   Something has been making the pigs sick.  They're dying quickly, and infecting the survivors as well, and some of the tribesmen are beginning to show signs as well.  The shamans say there is a supernatural cause, but it is clouding their vision so you are being sent to investigate.
·   The sharks you make your weapons from are becoming hard to find and actively avoiding you.  Rumors abound of sightings of scaly fishmen talking to the sharks as well, and it has been put up to you to find a way to drive them off.
·   An island has risen from the bottoms of the sea about 10 miles off the coast of your home.  Since then there have been significant ill omens.

*Kara-Kara Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: Replace 4th Level Feat with Enhanced War Chant
*Enhanced War Chant (Su)*: Caster Level for the War Chant becomes equal to the Hit Dice of whichever one of you has this Feat and the most Hit Dice.

*Barbarian*
*Levels 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, and 18*: Replace Trap Sense with Chant Bonus.
*Chant Bonus (Su)*: You gain an additional +1 temporary hit point when under the influence of the War Chant at Levels 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, and 18.  The Bonus it Grants to Attack rolls and Saves against Fear Effects increases an additional +1 at Levels 6, 12, and 18.

*Bard*
*Level 1*: Replace Bardic Knowledge with Chanter
*Chanter (Ex):*:  You gain a +4 Bonus on Perform (Chant) Checks.

----------


## Bhu

*MANWU-PAPAS* 

 

_"Bow or I feed you to the pigs."_  

 The Manwu-Papas are the ruling shamans of the Kara-Kara tribes.  Technically they are responsible for reading omen's based on the actions of the tribes sacred pigs, and conducting sacrifices to them.  In reality they spend most of their time acting like tyrants, and the tribe puts up with it since it's assumed as they're a council their infighting will distract them from doing anything too bad.  Plus they have a direct line to the afterlife so it's best not to piss them off.

BECOMING A MANWU-PAPAS   
Being a Cleric of the pigs is all that's required.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Kara-Kara
*Casting*:  Must be able to cast spells from the Cleric list of at least 3rd Level
*Alignment*:  Must be evil.
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Nature, Religion) 6 ranks
*Feats*:  Divine Armor, Domain Focus, Domain Spontaneity


*Class Skills*
 The Manwu-Papas' class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (any) (Int), Profession (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), and Survival (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    The Pig is a Most Persuasive Animal
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    He is Also Ill-Tempered
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    The Pig is Our Friend
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    The Pig is a Most Persuasive Animal
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    He is Also Ill-Tempered
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    The Pig is Our Friend
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    The Pig is a Most Persuasive Animal
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    He is Also Ill-Tempered
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    The Pig is Our Friend
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    War Pig
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Manwu-Papas gains no new armor or weapon proficiencies.

*The Pig is a Most Persuasive Animal (Ex):* At 1st Level spells you cast that have the Mind-Affecting Descriptor have their Save DC increased by +1 (this stacks with other effects that increase Save DC ).  

At 4th Level you gain a +1 Bonus on Caster Level Checks to overcome Spell Resistance when casting spells with the Mind-Affecting Descriptor (this stacks with other effects that give a Bonus to Caster Level Checks).

At 7th Level you may add any one spell with the Mind-Affecting Descriptor to your casting list.

*He is Also Ill-Tempered (Ex):* At 2nd Level spells you cast from the Necromancy school have their Save DC increased by +1 (this stacks with other effects that increase Save DC ).  

At 5th Level you gain a +1 Bonus on Caster Level Checks to overcome Spell Resistance when casting spells from the Necromancy school (this stacks with other effects that give a Bonus to Caster Level Checks).

At 8th Level you may add any one spell from the Necromancy school to your casting list.

*The Pig is Our Friend (Ex):* At 3rd Level spells you cast that have the Evil Descriptor have their Save DC increased by +1 (this stacks with other effects that increase Save DC ).  

At 6th Level you gain a +1 Bonus on Caster Level Checks to overcome Spell Resistance when casting spells with the Evil Descriptor (this stacks with other effects that give a Bonus to Caster Level Checks).

At 9th Level you may add any one spell with the Evil Descriptor to your casting list.

*War Pig (Su):* When casting a spell allowing you to summon a Dire Boar, the summoned Boar has maximum hit points, a +4 Bonus to Str and Con, and it's Natural AC Bonus increases by an amount equal to your Hit Dice.

PLAYING A MANWU-PAPAS 
 You rule by virtue of a connection to the divine, and by your willingness to do what is needed.  That's what's expected of leaders in your position.  Doing whatever is necessary, no matter how loathsome, to get the results needed to keep the tribe safe, and yourself in power.  
*Combat*: Manwu-Papas are not timid rulers who hide in the back.  If the tribe has acquired metal weapons or decent armor, the Manwu-Papas will most definitely be the ones wearing it.
*Advancement*: Kara-Kara expect results.  As long as you can produce, you are assured of power.  If you fail your options are death or exile.  Since your life depends on this you do virtually anything to acquire and keep power.  Some of you obsessively develop a specific power, some of you change with the wind.
*Resources*: As the leaders of the tribe (or at least potential leader in the waiting) you have access to all the tribes resources, meager as they are.

MANWU-PAPAS IN THE WORLD 
_"Sometimes I wonder if they really have our best interests at heart."_ 
 You rule with what you hope is an iron fist.  Because if there is any perceived weakness your peers will turn on you.  It helps to get results and get things done.  Everyone respects results.
*Daily Life*: You spend your time infighting with the other Manwu-Papas, making tribal decisions, sacrificing outsiders, and performing the usual religious rites.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Manwu-Papas strictly belong to the tribe's ruling council, or are being trained to take over for current members as they pass on.  Participation in other activities is heavily frowned upon.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's perceive you pretty much the same way they do any other Orc.  

MANWU-PAPAS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes you are either a tribal leader, are in training to be so, or are an outcast due to losing a political fight.  The first two options tie you to the village, the third mean you have to avoid it like the plague.  Could mean trouble for the group.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for campaigns set in Mystara, but could be adapted to elsewhere.
*Encounters*: Manwu-Papas are encountered when the Kara-Kara go to war or you enter their territory.  They're too tied down vying for power to do much else.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are attempting to guard a madman who trades with some local subrace of Orc, when their heathen leader points at you all and screams something about you being pig defilers.  And so all hell breaks loose...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC MANWU-PAPAS* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Manwu-Papas gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th


Flexible Chant
You have learned variations of the Standard War Chant
*Prerequisites*: Kara-Kara, Perform (Chant) 6 ranks
*Benefits*: You racial War Chant  Ability is considered Bardic Music for Feats requiring Bardic Music as a prerequisite.  For example if one of the 5 Kara-Kara who are chanting has this Feat and the Chant of Fortitude Feat you get the benefits of both.

Potent Chant
Your War Chant is strong.
*Prerequisites*: Kara-Kara, Perform (Chant) 6 ranks.
*Benefits*:  The Caster Level of your Racial War Chant Ability is equal to the Hit Dice of whichever participant has this Feat (and the most Hit Dice).

Dedicated Chant
You can perform the War Chant with fewer participants.
*Prerequisites*: Kara-Kara, any other Racial Feat
*Benefits*: You only need 2 Kara-Kara to begin a War Chant.

Death Song
It is a good day to die.
*Prerequisites*: Kara-Kara, Dedicated Chant
*Benefits*: You can begin and maintain a War Chant by yourself.

----------


## Cieyrin

Two Problems with the Manwu-Papas' capstone: 1) It's very specific in that it only works with Summon Nature's Ally IV, when at 15th you should be casting the VIII. You should say when you use a spell to summon Dire Boars so when you summon more Dire Boars with a higher level spell, they all get buffed. 2) Summon Nature's Ally isn't a Cleric spell, it's Druid and Ranger. Clerics get Summon Monster.

----------


## Bhu

Kara-Kara Clerics get it via the animal domain, I shall fix the rest.

----------


## Bhu

manwu has been fixed and feats are up

*OROG*

 

_"I can assure you I am not as foolish as you believe."_  

 Orogs generally tend to look like taller than average Orcs.  They also happen to be more disciplined and intelligent than either Orc or Ogres, which is considered astonishing as the one other Orc/Ogre crossbreed (the Ogrillon) isn't known for either.

OROG RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +6 Str, +2 Con,  -2 Wisdom, -2 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Humanoid with the Orc  and Giantblood Subtypes
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Darkvision 60 ft., Low Light Vision
·   Racial Hit Dice: An Orog begins with three levels of Humanoid, which provide 3d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +3, Ref +1, and Will +1.  An Orog's Humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 6 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Climb, Listen and Spot.  Orog are proficient with Simple and Martial Weapons and all Armor.
·   Automatic Languages: Orc, Giant. Bonus Languages: Common.
·   Level Adjustment: +0
·   Favored Class: Fighter

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30 
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60 
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 4'10"  Female: 4'5"
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: Male: 140 lbs.   Female: 100 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x(2d6)

OROG CHARACTERS 
 If you want to play a hulking melee brute but are tired of Warblade or Int based Fighter Feats being out of reach due to racial Int penalties, the Orog is for you.  Granted they don't have an Int bonus, but with their physical stat bonuses it shouldn't be hard to get a decent Int.
*Adventuring Race*: Orogs often tire of being surrounded by genocidal, racist idiots.  It's not that they don't have some pretty narrow-minded views themselves, but their parent are in all ways dumber, less patient, incapable of taking the long view, and semi-suicidal.  For this reason many Orogs sign on as mercenaries to travel away and fight alongside more intelligent partners.
*Character Development*:  In addition to melee beatsticks Orogs make nice Clerics, though they'll never be champions at Turning Undead.
*Character Names*: Orogs generally use Orc or Ogre names.

ROLEPLAYING AN OROG 
 Life is short, brutal and messy for Orcs.  Thankfully you may be just smart enough to find a way out if you can keep from dying while constantly being flung to the front lines in constant battles.
*Personality*: You have a lot of anger.  Mostly due to the fact that your sort aren't very common, and you're doomed to live among idiots because they consider you too valuable to let you leave.
*Behaviors*: Games of strategy like Go are surprisingly popular among Orogs.  Other Orcs may not understand them, but the Orog community is devoted to more intellectual pursuits as a way of distracting themselves from their life circumstances.
*Language*: Orog generally use the languages of their parents.

OROG SOCIETY 
 Orogs have no culture or society of their own, despite being more intelligent than either Orc or Ogres.  One could probably arise if there were enough of them and they were given a chance.
*Alignment* : Much like their parents Orogs are almost exclusively Chaotic Evil.
*Lands* : Almost all Orogs live with their Orc parents, though some few with less self control stay with the Ogres.
*Settlements* : Orogs are not so common that they need to settle away from home.
*Beliefs* : Most Orogs live with their Orc parents, and are usually indoctrinated into the Orc religion despite their mixed parentage.
*Relations*: Orogs aren't all that different from most Orcs or Ogres

OROG ADVENTURES 
·   You wake up to find that you have spent the last 20 minutes in public, naked, beating a shepherd to death with a pigs skull.  The local Sheriff would like an explanation, and quite frankly so would you.
·   It's been a hard days work on the battlefield, and unfortunately you're the only one left on your side.  The only thing on the other side is a gargantuan undead happily munching the humans.  Man you really have to stop eating those mushrooms...
·   An insane elf woman has happily declared that you are now her adopted child.  Which is not quite as disturbing as the fact that she calls you her little muscle boy while rubbing olive oil into your many bodily crevices.   You aren't sure if she's a pervert or an anthropophagi, and you have no intention of finding out.


*Orog Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: Replace the 4th Level Fighter Feat with Student of Warfare. 
*Student of Warfare*: Intelligence and Dexterity requirements for Fighter Feats are lowered by 2, i.e. if a Fighter Feat requires Int 13 it now requires Int 11.

*Barbarian*
*Levels 7, 10, 13, 16, and 19*: Replace DR with Str Bonus
*Str Bonus*: Permanently increase your Strength Score by +2 at Level 10 and 16.

*Paladin of Slaughter*
*Level 4*: Replace Rebuke Undead with Giant's Wrath
*Giant's Wrath*: Your Size Class increases to Large, and your Natural Armor Bonus to AC increases by +2.

----------


## Mithril Leaf

I made a thing. Is this something that fits here?

----------


## Bhu

Yuppers!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bhu

* SHOCK TROOPER* 

 

_"Everyone just thinks I'm a big dumb guy."_  

 Orog's are favorites of the Orc military, who generally put them right up front due to their superior physical abilities (and not incidentally because some see them as expendable due to their being half-breeds).  Also their superior intelligence makes them valuable as they're better at quick decision making.

BECOMING A SHOCK TROOPER   
Most Orog Fighters will find it easy to segue into this PrC.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Orog
*Feats*:  Cometary Collision
*Skills*:  Intimidate 6 ranks
*BAB*:  +6


*Class Skills*
 The Shock Troopers class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Handle Animal (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Ride (Dex), Spot (Wis) and Swim (Str). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Careful Charge
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Tactical Charge
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Improved Ready Action
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Careful Charge
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Tactical Charge
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Improved Ready Action
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Careful Charge
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Tactical Charge
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Improved Ready Action
10.+10   +7     +3     +3   Pile On
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Shock Trooper gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Careful Charge (Ex):* At 1st Level you gain a +1 Bonus to AC when performing a Charge.  This increases to +2 at Level 4, and +3 at Level 7.

*Tactical Charge (Ex):* At 2nd Level opponents who Ready a weapon against a Charge do not receive their damage multiplier against you.

At 5th Level you receive a +4 Bonus on Opposed Combat Checks made as part of a Charge.

At 8th Level Special Attacks you make as part of a Charge or as a Readied Action do not provoke Attacks of Opportunity.

*Improved Ready Action (Ex):* At 3rd Level you gain a +2 Bonus on any rolls made as part of a Readied Action.

At 6th Level your Initiative result does not change when you use a Readied Action.

At 9th Level you may Ready a Full Round Action

*Pile On (Ex):* Any Ally attacking an Opponent you have successfully Attacked this round does a cumulative +1d6 damage.  I.e. you do normal damage, the next Ally does +1d6, the second does +2d6, the third does +3d6 etc.

PLAYING A SHOCK TROOPER 
 Despite the name, Shock Troopers spend as much time anticipating what their enemies may do as they do running about mashing stuff.
*Combat*: Unlike the screaming anthropoids you stand in front of you realize the value of teamwork as opposed to simply screaming at the enemy yelling while swinging an axe haphazardly.  This means you have to impress said screaming anthropoids while pretending to be one of them, whilst trying to work as a team with your fellows at the same time to kill the enemy while minimizing losses on your own side.  It's why your kind dies young.  Not from battle, the stress kills you.
*Advancement*: Shock Troopers have some versatility.  They're expected to fill a very niche position, but as long as they produce they're given some free reign to proceed as they want as far as training goes.   As far as most Orcs are considered the Orogs have some pretty weird ideas, but that's due to the Orcs lack of intelligence.
*Resources*: Orog's usually get pretty well equipped by either the Orc military or whatever mercenary outfit hires them.  They're expensive toys for the Orc.  At least the Orcs think so.  The Orog's realize they're actually in charge so long as they convince the caqptain all his ideas are theirs.

 SHOCK TROOPERS IN THE WORLD 
_"He's got some interesting moves for an Orc."_ 
 You live kind of an unfortunate life.  You're consider less of a person due to being a half-breed, yet you have more intelligence than your Orc commanders.  Being a specialty unit you rank outside the traditional Orc military structure, and while you get paid and equipped better you have no authority, and are often called upon to face more risk.
*Daily Life*: You live the life of a typical military man, with the addition of scheming in ways to improve the army while making your idiot superiors think it was their idea.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Shock Troopers are almost always employed as mercenaries or by the Orcish military.  

NPC Reaction 
 To most NPC's you're just another Orc.

 SHOCK TROOPERS  IN THE GAME 
 This assumes the party belongs to some form of official army as opposed to a small group.
*Adaptation*: This is probably meant for military or mercenary campaigns as opposed to more traditional adventurer type games.
*Encounters*: Shock Troopers are usually found in raids what with them being military units and all.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have fallen so low the only ones willing to hire them are an Orc village trying to secede from their more homicidal kin.  The leaders are pretty big for Orcs...actually they kinda remind you of Ogres...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SHOCK TROOPER* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Careful Charge* Your AC Bonus increases by an additional +1 at Level 21 and every 3 Levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Shock Trooper gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th


Calm Rage
You're more versatile when angry.
*Prerequisites*: Orog, Barbarian Rage
*Benefits*: You can use the Combat Expertise Feat and Concentration skill during Rage.

Improved Calm Rage
You have adapted to using magical items.
*Prerequisites*: Orog, Calm Rage, Use Magic Item 4 ranks
*Benefits*: You can activate magic items that require a command word, a spell trigger (such as a wand), or spell completion (such as a scroll) to function while raging.

Ogre's Strength
You gain the Ogre's tremendous power.
*Prerequisites*: Orog, must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You gain the Powerful Build ability: Whenever an Orog is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the Orog is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him.

An Orog is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creatures special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. An Orog can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of his actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subjects size category.

Improved Ogre's Strength
You grow a lil bigger than usual.
*Prerequisites*: Orog, Ogre's Strength
*Benefits*: Replace your Powerful Build with Large Size and increase your Natural Armor Bonus by +2.

----------


## Bhu

*NEO-OROG (RED)*

 

_"WAAAAAAAAAGH!"_  

 Red Neo-Orogs are a magically created crossbreed made from Orcs, Ogres and other creatures created as a race of servitor Orcs who could fight in daylight.  They appear as dark red Orcs with yellow eyes.  They are not considered a success as they have very low fertility rates, and many are sterile.

NEO-OROG  RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Str, +4 Wisdom, -2 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Humanoid with the Orc  and Giantblood Subtypes
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Low Light Vision
·   +3 Natural AC Bonus
·   War Cry (Ex): A Neo-Orog may use it's war cry once per round as a Swift Action.  All Allies within 60' who have the Orc Subtype gain a +1 Bonus on Attack and Damage rolls for 2d4 rounds.  This is a Sonic, Mind-Affecting Effect.  Multiple uses of this ability are not cumulative.
·   Bodyguard (Ex): Neo-Orogs receive a +1 Bonus on Attack rolls when a Red Wizard of Thay is within 60'.
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Neo-Orog begins with five levels of Humanoid, which provide 5d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +3, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +1, and Will +1.  An Orog's Humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 8 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Climb, Intimidate, Listen and Spot.  Orog are proficient with Simple and Martial Weapons and all Armor.
·   Automatic Languages: Orc, Common. Bonus Languages: Giant.
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Crusader

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height:* Male: 4'10"  Female: 4'5"
*Height Modifier:* +2d10"
*Base Weight:* Male: 140 lbs.   Female: 100 lbs.
*Weight Modifier:* x(2d6)

NEO-OROG CHARACTERS 
 Neo-Orogs are meant to be melee beatsticks, though they make ok gishes too.  Assuming anyone will train one in magic.  
*Adventuring Race*: Neo-Orogs generally adventure because they have been ordered to, or because they suddenly find themselves on their own and have no desire to return to Thay, but aren't sure what t do with their life.
*Character Development*: Try to take Leadership to make use of your War Cry if the rest of the party don't have the Orc Subtype.
*Character Names*: Neo-Orogs generally use Orc or Thayan names.

ROLEPLAYING A NEO-OROG 
 Killing is not wrong inherently.  Everyone kills to eat or in self defense, so how can they say killing is wrong in any circumstance?  The other races are weak.
*Personality*: A military lifestyle has been drummed into you from birth, as well a s obedience to the Red Wizards.  You are surprisingly conformist and devoted to the rule of law for a member of an Orcish race.
*Behaviors*: Neo-Orogs are pretty violent, even for Orcs.  Were they not also Lawful they would be difficult to restrain, and would be little more than spree killers.  
*Language*: Neo-Orogs speak Orcish and the common tongue.

NEO-OROG SOCIETY 
 Neo-Orogs have no culture or society.  Technically they are members of Thayan society, but they are military units sheltered from public life and only brought forth when their use is required.
*Alignment* : Neo-Orogs are almost compulsively Lawful Evil being as they are a magically created race.
*Lands* : The Neo-Orogs originated in Thay, and have not spread past it.
*Settlements* : Neo-Orogs are confined to their barracks in Thay when not on a mission.
*Beliefs* : Being brought up in Thay, the majority of Neo-Orogs worship Bane.
*Relations*: Beyond the Thayan wizards and their fellow Orcs, the Neo-Orogs don't consider anything else as beings with rights.  Murdering them is as inconsequential an act as ordering lunch.

NEO-OROG ADVENTURES 
·   The Wizards have ordered you to take a tower haunted by a Lich.  Who used to be a Giant.  Sure.  No problem.  While your at it, maybe you can depose a few Gods too...
·   The companies leaders have been wiped out by a small group of Half Dragon Orcs who have given you the option of joining their draconic sire or dying.  You're tempted, but they're waaay too lawless for you.  Time to bust out the diplomacy skills.  AKA lying.
·   You wake up in your guard post to find out that all the Wizards are dead and you and your fellows are free men.  So begins the argument about whether or not to avenge the Wizards, run for your lives, return to Thay, or stay here and take over.


*Neo-Orog (Red) Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: Replace the Level 4 Fighter Feat with Improved War Cry.
*Improved War Cry (Ex)*: The Bonus from your War Cry Ability increases to +2, and the duration increases to 2d6 rounds/.

*Crusader*
*Level 1*: Class Abilities or Maneuver DC's based off Charisma, are based off Wisdom instead.

*Paladin of Tyranny*
*Level 5*: Replace Special Mount with Black Gauntlet
*Black Gauntlet*: Spells that have the Evil descriptor or that are from the Necromancy school that you cast have their Save DC increased by +2 (this stacks with other effects increasing DC like Spell Focus).

----------


## Bhu

* THAYAN SOLDIER* 

 

_"Step away from the Wizard."_  

 The Red Neo-Orog's are the bodyguards and shock troops of the Thayan Red Wizards.  When not in service they are restricted to barracks 

BECOMING A SOLDIER   
Being a Red Neo-Orog pretty much qualifies you.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Orog
*Feats*:  Violence, Ultraviolence
*Skills*:  Intimidate 6 ranks, Listen 4 ranks, Spot 4 ranks
*BAB*:  +6


*Class Skills*
 The Soldiers class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Spot (Wis) and Swim (Str). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Living Shield
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Improved Bodyguard
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Magical Conduit
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Living Shield
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Improved Bodyguard
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Magical Conduit
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Living Shield
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Improved Bodyguard
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Magical Conduit
10.+10  +7     +3     +3    Veteran Bodyguard
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Soldier gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Living Shield (Ex):* At 1st Level you gain Self-Sacrifice as a Bonus Feat.

At 4th Level you may also use your Self-Sacrifice Feat against melee attacks.  If you choose to step between your Ally and an Opponent making a Full Attack your opponent must concentrate all their attacks on you.

At 7th Level you may wait to see the results of an Opponents Attack roll or your Allies Saving Throw before you have to announce whether or not you are using this Ability.

*Improved Bodyguard (Ex):* At 2nd Level your Racial +1 on Attack rolls when a Red Wizard is within 60' becomes a +1 to all rolls.

At 5th Level the Bonus increases to +2.

At 8th Level the Bonus increases to +3.

*Magical Conduit (Su):* At 3rd Level, beneficial spells cast on you by Allies have a duration 3 rounds longer than usual.

At 6th Level beneficial spells cast on you by Allies are considered to be cast at +1 Caster Level.

At 9th Level beneficial spells cast on you by Allies are considered to be cast with the Empowered Spell Feat.

*Veteran Bodyguard (Ex):* At 10th Level when a Red Wizard of Thay is within 60' you can simply choose to succeed at one Saving Throw once per day as a Free Action.

PLAYING A SOLDIER 
 You were conceived and designed to be an instrument of terror.  A monster to stand between your owner and whatever wishes to harm him, though to be honest your master may be far more of a monster than you will ever be.  
*Combat*: Soldiers are meat shields.  Your job is to stand between your master and the enemy and take whatever punishment is necessary for your master to get off the right spells.  You don't exactly do ranged combat much, that's what the Black Neo-Orog's are for.  
*Advancement*: Thayan Soldiers are beholden to their benefactors, and they train in whatever manner their master desires unless they escape.  
*Resources*: If your master is the rewarding type you have whatever he has to offer.  On the other hand he may also be stingy in which case you had better be quick thinking. 

 SOLDIERS IN THE WORLD 
_"If you want to kill Izzedin, you will need to get past his lapdog first."_ 
 You are a hermit, a shut-in, you see no one but your owner and  your fellow owned until such time as your skills are needed, and then you kill a few targets, and are retired to heal up until the next time.
*Daily Life*: Your life is endless training until an errand becomes necessary.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: All Red Neo-Orog's work for the Red Wizards of Thay unless they have been taken captive or escaped.  Few know enough about outside life that they wish to escape unless their master if pretty harsh.

NPC Reaction 
 The Neo-Orog's pretty much terrify everyone.

 SOLDIERS  IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you are (or were) the pet killer of an evil Wizard (who may or may not be a PC).  It could be troublesome.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for an all evil campaign set in Thay, but can be adapted with work.
*Encounters*: Thayan Soldiers are only encountered when dealing with the Red Wizards or Thayan military.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are enjoying a nice brandy, relaxing after an exhausting mission when a bunch of huge red orc-like weirdos burst in and demand food and directions or they'll kill everyone.  The group needs to stop going to taverns...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SOLDIER* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Class Ability* 
*Class Ability*
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Soldier gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th


Self Sacrifice
You have learned to take a bolt for your masters and survive.
*Prerequisites*: Neo-Orog (Red), 3rd Level
*Benefits*: When an Ally within 5 feet of you is successfully hit by a Ranged Attack or Spell, you may take a 5' Step to place yourself between him and the attacker and take the effects instead of your Ally.  You may do this once per round.

Violence
You are incredibly violent, even for an Orcish warrior.
*Prerequisites*: Neo-Orog (Red), must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You gain a +1 Bonus on Attack and Damage rolls made in melee combat.

Ultraviolence
You have a fair amount of control for a rabid dog...
*Prerequisites*: Neo-Orog (Red), Violence, Level 6
*Benefits*: The BAB for your Humanoid Levels becomes equal to your Hit Dice (i.e. +5).  

Horrifying Ultraviolence
Your own side is afraid of you...
*Prerequisites*: Neo-Orog (Red), Ultraviolence, Level 12
*Benefits*: The Critical threat range for all melee attacks made by you increases by +1.  This does not stack with other effects that increase Critical Threat range.

----------


## Bhu

Racial feats and sub levels are up, will have the soldier up soon

----------


## Cieyrin

I'd make the racials Fighter feats, personally. Violence is okay, I question whether the upgrades are, though. I realize they stack with Weapon Focus and the like but Point Blank Shot isn't considered to be that great a feat, either.

----------


## Bhu

Extra damage dice instead for the Feats perhaps?

----------


## Cieyrin

> Extra damage dice instead for the Feats perhaps?


Could work, though I'd need to see specifics. Maybe some action enhancements, like Horrifying Ultraviolence granting standard action Full Attacks but at a price or limited somehow.

----------


## Bhu

Re-did Feats and soldier has fluffies.

----------


## Cieyrin

> Re-did Feats and soldier has fluffies.


Looking better. How does Horrifying Ultraviolence interact with Keen or Improved Critical?

----------


## Bhu

Considering that stuff never stacks it's proly be the same.  It's just that instead of getting the critical bonus with one weapon you get it with any melee attack.

----------


## Bhu

Soldier is ready for review.  WIll start Black Neo-Orog while I await feedback

*NEO-OROG (BLACK)*

 

_"..."_  

 Black Neo-Orog's are taller and thinner than the Red's, and generally less bestial looking.  Skin color ranges from dark green to pure black, and their eyes are usually pure black.

NEO-OROG  RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Str, +2 Dexterity, -2 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Humanoid with the Orc  and Giantblood Subtypes
·   Base land speed 35 ft.
·   Low Light Vision
·   Camouflage (Ex): Identical to the Ranger Ability listed in the PHB.
·   Skills: Black Neo-Orog's gain a +4 Racial Bonus on Hide Checks.
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Neo-Orog begins with four levels of Humanoid, which provide 4d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +3, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +1, and Will +1.  An Orog's Humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 7 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Climb, Hide, Listen, Move Silently and Spot.  Orog are proficient with Simple and Martial Weapons and all Armor.
·   Automatic Languages: Orc, Common. Bonus Languages: Giant.
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 5'10"  Female: 5'5"
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: Male: 140 lbs.   Female: 100 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x(2d6) lbs

NEO-OROG CHARACTERS 
 The Black Neo-Orogs were designed as ranged back-ups for the Reds.  They're also used as assassins and saboteurs to soften up targets before the Reds come in to finish them off.
*Adventuring Race*: Neo-Orogs generally adventure because they have been ordered to, or because they suddenly find themselves on their own and have no desire to return to Thay, but aren't sure what to do with their life.
*Character Development*: Given the Neo-Orog's talent for stealth it would be a shame not to make use of it.  Try to find a way to get Sneak Attack or Death Attack.
*Character Names*: Neo-Orogs generally use Orc or Thayan names.

ROLEPLAYING A NEO-OROG 
Killing is not wrong inherently. Everyone kills to eat or in self defense, so how can they say killing is wrong in any circumstance? The other races are weak.
*Personality*: A military lifestyle has been drummed into you from birth, as well a s obedience to the Red Wizards. You are surprisingly conformist and devoted to the rule of law for a member of an Orcish race.
*Behaviors*: Neo-Orogs are pretty violent, even for Orcs. Were they not also Lawful they would be difficult to restrain, and would be little more than spree killers.
*Language*: Neo-Orogs speak Orcish and the common tongue.


NEO-OROG SOCIETY 
Neo-Orogs have no culture or society. Technically they are members of Thayan society, but they are military units sheltered from public life and only brought forth when their use is required.
*Alignment* : Neo-Orogs are almost compulsively Lawful Evil being as they are a magically created race.
*Lands* : The Neo-Orogs originated in Thay, and have not spread past it.
*Settlements* : Neo-Orogs are confined to their barracks in Thay when not on a mission.
*Beliefs* : Being brought up in Thay, the majority of Neo-Orogs worship Bane.
*Relations* : Beyond the Thayan wizards and their fellow Orcs, the Neo-Orogs don't consider anything else as beings with rights. Murdering them is as inconsequential an act as ordering lunch.

NEO-OROG ADVENTURES 
· Your team has been sent to scout and sabotage a border fort only to find it empty, with all it's stores and equipment intact.  You are divided about going back to report or holding the fort till more reinforcements arrive within a week.
· Your team is sent to assassinate a neighboring politician, only to find him in small pieces when you arrive.  Now you have to find out who did it and why, while dodging the local authorities who are almost sure to blame you.
· Your master hasn't been seen in months.  Food and supplies still arrive on schedule, but no news, and none of the delivery teams know anything other than they're still being paid.  Some believe it's time to go make sure everything is okay, as formerly your ownerr was something of a micro manager.


*Neo-Orog (Black) Racial Substitution Levels*

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19*: Replace Skirmish with Ambush  
*Ambush (Ex)*: In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage.  He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move.  This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'.   This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.
*Level 8*: Replace Camouflage with Improved Uncanny Dodge
*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex)*: This is identical to the Rogue Ability listed in the PHB.

*Rogue*
*Level 10+*: You gain additional options with the Rogue's Special Ability.
*Special Ability*: Ranged Sneak Attack (Ex): This may be chosen multiple times, each time it increases the range of your Sneak Attack by +30'.  If you have Death Attack it increases the range of it as well.

*Ranger*
*Levels 2, 6, 11*: Different option with Combat Mastery
*Combat Mastery*: At 2nd Level you gain the Disabling Strike Feat, at 6th Level you gain the Able Sniper Feat, and at 11th Level you gain the Concealed Ambush Feat.
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Dark Knowledge
*Dark Knowledge*: At each Level when you attain a new Level of Spells you can cast you gain one Bonus spell per day (i.e. one Bonus spell from Spell Levels 1-4).  These spells are chosen from the Assassin Spell list.  In addition at each new Level you may switch one spell you already know for a spell of the same Level (this may be chosen from either the Ranger or Assassin Spell lists).
*Level 13*: Replace Camouflage with Skill Mastery
*Skill Mastery (Ex)*: Identical to the Rogue ability listed in the PHB.

----------


## Bhu

* THAYAN INFILTRATOR* 

 

_"ssssshhh.."_  

 Thayan Infiltrators are sent to scout out military targets for conquest.  Once a target is chosen they soften it up via assassination and sabotage in preparation for the Thayan military to arrive.  

BECOMING AN INFILTRATOR   
A Black Neo-Orog with the proper training is all that's required.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Neo-Orog (Black)
*Feats*:  Sniper Training, Advanced Sniper Training
*Skills*:  Hide 6 ranks, Spot 6 ranks
*BAB*:  +6


*Class Skills*
 The Infiltrators class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Dungeoneering, Geography) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Profession (Wis), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Use Rope (Dex). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Ambush
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Masters of Surprise
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Saboteur
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Ambush
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Masters of Surprise
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Saboteur
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Ambush
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Masters of Surprise
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Saboteur
10.+10   +7     +3     +3    Veteran Scout
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: An Infiltrator gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Ambush (Ex):* At Levels 1, 4, and 7 you gain an additional +1d6 Ambush (see the Black Neo-Orog Scout Racial Substitution Levels for details).

*Masters of Surprise (Ex):* At 2nd Level when using your Hide skill for Sniping (See PHB) the Hide Check made after your attack take only a -10 Penalty.

At 5th Level when using your Hide skill for Sniping your range is now up to 30 ft.

At 8th Level when using your Hide skill for Sniping (See PHB) the Hide Check made after your attack take only a -5 Penalty.

*Saboteur (Ex):* At 3rd Level you gain Trapfinding as per the Rogue ability listed in the PHB.  

At 6th Level if you make a Disable Device roll and beat the DC needed by +10, not only do you disable the trap, anyone else must make a Spot Check (DC is equal to your Disable Device Check DC) to realize the trap is non functional).

At 9th Level if you make a Disable Device roll and beat the DC needed by +10, you may opt to completely destroy the trap as opposed to merely disarming it and anyone else must make a Spot Check (DC is equal to your Disable Device Check DC) to realize the trap is non functional).

*Veteran Scout (Ex):* At 10th Level when using your Hide skill for Sniping your range is now up to 60 ft.

PLAYING AN INFILTRATOR
 Thayan Infiltrators are the Red Wizards attempt at having a race of personal ninjas.  Flawed, incredibly tall ninjas with emotional stability problems, but ninjas nonetheless.
*Combat*: Infiltrators fight strictly from ambush as much as they can.  They are assassins, not warriors.  They do fil in as archers during wartime but that is not their preferred role.
*Advancement*: As with most military classes your advancement is at the whim of your superiors unless you decide to escape.
*Resources*: Infiltrators have the backing of their masters but since they spend much time alone in the field they need to be resourceful enough to steal or craft what they need on the fly if necessary.  

 INFILTRATORS IN THE WORLD 
_"What was that?"_ 
 The world doesn't like to talk to 7' tall magically crossbred orcish monstrosities all dressed in black, and therefore your social life largely consists of your unit.  You'd better like them, because quite frankly you don't have anyone else.
*Daily Life*: Your life is training and missions.  Any of your people too weak to pursue that lifestyle are culled.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: All Infiltrators are part of the Thayan military unless they have run away.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's feel the same about you as they would pretty much any other monster.

 INFILTRATORS  IN THE GAME 
 This assumes you are part of the Thayan military or hunted by them for desertion.  Either way it could introduce complications to the campaign.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for Forgotten Realms settings but can be adapted.
*Encounters*: Infiltrators are found during wartime or in the months just leading up to it.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The group is arguing with a fence when a bunch of black clad giants swoop in, shoot him in the head, and run off laughing.  It's just not their day...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC INFILTRATOR* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Class Ability* 
*Class Ability*
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Infiltrator gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th


Cover Fire
You provide cover fire for your charging allies.
*Prerequisites*: Neo-Orog (Black), 3rd Level
*Benefits*: When making a ranged Attack you may announce you're using this Feat.  Make a ranged attack roll, and if successful, instead of doing damage that opponent takes a -2 Penalty on ranged Attack and Damage rolls for the remainder of the round.  If making a Full Attack you may affect multiple Opponents.

Sniper Training
You have spent long hours training to be an archer.
*Prerequisites*: Neo-Orog (Black), must be taken at 1st Level
*Benefits*: You gain a +1 Bonus on Attack and Damage rolls made in ranged combat.

Advanced Sniper Training
You've put in more hours than most.
*Prerequisites*: Neo-Orog (Black), Sniper Training, Level 6
*Benefits*: The BAB for your Humanoid Levels becomes equal to your Hit Dice (i.e. +4). 

Veteran Bowman
You have survived many wars.
*Prerequisites*: Neo-Orog (Black), Advanced Sniper Training, Level 12
*Benefits*: The Critical threat range for all ranged attacks made by you increases by +1. This does not stack with other effects that increase Critical Threat range.

----------


## Bhu

Infiltrator has fluff, crunch to come soon.

----------


## Bhu

Infiltrator is ready for review


*Giant Heritage Feats*

Giantblood
You are descended form the mighty Giants.
*Prerequisites*: None
*Benefits*:  If a race possesses the Giantblood Subtype, it has a strong affinity to Giantswhich means that spells, effects, powers, and abilities that affect or target Giants also affect it. The Subtype qualifies a creature to use magic items normally only usable by Giants, and qualifies the creature to take feats that have the Subtype as a prerequisite. The Giantblood Subtype also makes creatures subject to harmful effects that affect Giants.The Giant Subtype does not confer the Giant Type or any traits associated with that Type. For instance, it does not give a creature Rock Throwing. Giants automatically qualify for any classes, prestige classes,
racial substitution levels, feats, powers, or spells that require the Giantblood Subtype. Should a creature acquire the Giant Type, it loses the Giantblood Subtype.

You also gain Powerful Build: Whenever you are subject to a Size Modifier or special Size Modifier for an opposed check (such as during Grapple Checks, Bull Rush attempts, and Trip attempts), you are treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to you.

You are also considered to be one size larger when determining whether your Opponents special attacks based on size (such as Improved Grab or Swallow Whole) can affect you. You can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, your space and reach remain those of a creature of your actual size. The benefits of this Feat stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change your size category.

Giant's Toughness
Your skin toughens into hide.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood
*Benefits*: Your Natural Armor Bonus to AC increases by an amount equal to the number of Giant Heritage Feats you have.

Giant's Power
Your fists are potent weapons.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood
*Benefits*: You gain a Slam Attack equal to your Unarmed Strike Damage.  You perform 2 Slam Attacks with a Full Attack action.

Giant's Strength
Your Heritage has left you quite physically powerful.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You gain a Bonus on all Str Based Checks or Opposed Combat Checks equal to the number of Giant Heritage Feats you have.

Giant's Stride
You are long of leg.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood
*Benefits*: Increase your Base Land Speed by +10.

Giant's Legacy
Your sorcerous powers are enhanced due to your ancestry.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, any 4 Giants Heritage Feats
*Benefits*: Based on your Giantblood Heritage, add the following spells to your list of spells known.  Each spell is added at the level that a spellcaster would normally gain it.

Cloud Giant: Obscuring Mist, Air Walk, Telekinesis

Fire Giant: Produce Flame, Body Blaze, Fire Breath

Frost Giant: Ice Slick, Lesser Aura of Cold, Freezing Fog

Stone Giant: Fist of Stone, Meld into Stone, Wall of Stone

Storm Giant: Shocking Grasp, Call Lightning, Call Lightning Storm

Hill Giant: Magic Stone, Greater Mighty Wallop, Greater Enlarge Person

Troll: Claws of the Beast, Vigor, Regenerate Critical Wounds

Ogre Mage: Charm Person, Gaseous Form, Cone of Cold

Geriviar: Lesser Fire Orb ,Explosive Runes , Telekinesis

Death Giant: Inflict Light Wounds, Dispel Magic, Flame Strike

Eldritch Giant: Magic Missile, Improved Mage Armor, Greater Dispel Magic

Sand Giant: Hail of Stone, Meld Into Stone, Wall of Sand

Forest Giant: Arrow Mind, Forestfold, Nightstalker's Transformation

Sun Giant: Endure Elements, Stone Shape, Wall of Stone

Ocean Giant: Speed Swim, Water Breathing, Transformation of the Deeps

Mountain Giant: Mighty Wallop, Curse of the Brute , Righteous Might

Craa'ghoran Giant: Barkskin, Stony Grasp, Wall of Stone

Bog Giant: Speed Swim, Darkvision, Airy Water

Shadow Giant: Net of Shadows, Deeper Darkness, Shadow Evocation

Fensir: Detect Magic, Lightning Bolt, Transmute Mud to Rock

Dusk Giant: Ray of Enfeeblement, Slow, Lutzaen's Frequent Jaunt

Abyssal Giant: Demonflesh, Rockburst, Stonefire

Primordial Giant: Swift Invisibility, Invisibility Purge, Mass Fly

Maur: Enlarge Person , Meld Into Stone, Wail of Doom

Ettin: Raptor's Sight, Haste, Improved Enlarge

Totem Giant: Protection from Incarnum, Wall of Incarnum, Incarnum Weapon

Fomorian: Barkskin, Vigor, Regenerate Critical Wounds

Firbolg: Detect Magic, Vigor, Feeblemind

Ken-Kuni: Fist of Stone, Earthbolt, Stoneskin

Ken-Li: Burning Hands, Wreath of Flames, Fire Breath

Ken-Sun: Obscuring Mist, Sleet Storm, Control WInds

Giant's Presence
You are quite terrifying...
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood
*Benefits*: Whenever you cast a spell (or perform a charge if you are not a caster) , all opponents within 10 feet of you who have fewer Hit Dice than you become Shaken for a number of rounds equal to the level of the spell you cast (or Shaken for the duration of the encounter for non casters who charge). The effect is negated by a Will save (DC 10 + level of the spell cast + your Cha modifier, DC 10 + Hit Dice + your Cha Modifier for non-casters). A successful save indicates that the opponent is immune to your Giants Presence for 24 hours. This ability does not affect creatures with an Intelligence of 3 or lower or creatures that are already shaken.

Rock Throwing
You have inherited the Giants ability to throw rocks.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood
*Benefits*: You may throw rocks as a Ranged Attack up to 5 range increments, with a +1 Racial Bonus on the Attack Roll.  Size, damage, and range of the rocks you can throw is determined by your Size Class listed on the chart below:

Small: Diminutive (20-25 pounds), 1d6 plus Str Modifier, Range Increment 80'

Medium: Tiny (30-35 pounds), 2d4 plus Str Modifier, Range Increment 100'

Large: Small (40-50 pounds), 2d6 plus Str Modifier, Range Increment 120'

Huge: Medium (60-80 pounds), 2d8 plus Str Modifier, Range Increment 140'

Gargantuan: Large (100-120 pounds), 4d6 plus Str Modifier, Range Increment 160'

Colossal: Huge (160-200 pounds), 4d8 plus Str Modifier, Range Increment 180'

Rock Catching
You have inherited the Giants Ability to catch rocks.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood
*Benefits*: You may catch thrown rocks whose Size is equal to yours or smaller (or projectiles of similar shape).  Once per round, if you would normally be hit by a rock you can make a Reflex save to catch it as a free action. The DC is 5 for Diminutive, 10 for Tiny, 15 for a Small rock, 20 for a Medium one, 25 for a Large one, and 30 for a Huge Rock. (If the projectile provides a magical bonus on attack rolls, the DC increases by that amount.) You must be ready for and aware of the attack in order to make a rock catching attempt.   

Two Handed Rock Throwing
You get some extra range by using both hands.
*Prerequisites*: Rock Throwing
*Benefits*: The Range Increment of  your Rock Throwing Ability is 1 /12 times normal (i.e. 100 ft. becomes 150, 120 ft. becomes 180, etc).

Giant's Vigor
You are quite hardy.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You gain 10 hit points plus an additional 2 hit points per Giant Heritage Feat you possess.

Cloud Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to cover yourself in fog.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Fog Cloud 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Fog Cloud instead.

Fire Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to start fires.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Produce Flame 1/day as a Supernatural Ability. If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Produce Flame instead.

Frost Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to create an icy weapon.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Ice Knife 1/day as a Supernatural Ability. If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Ice Knife instead.

Hill Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to increase someone's strength.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Bulls Strength 1/day as a Supernatural Ability. If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Bulls Strength instead.

Stone Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to toughen your skin.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Barkskin 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Barkskin instead.

Storm Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to blast attackers with electricity.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Electric Vengeance 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Electric Vengeance instead.

Geriviar Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to turn invisible.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Invisibility 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Invisibility instead.

Death Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to wound others with a touch.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Inflict Moderate Wounds 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Inflict Moderate Wounds instead.

Eldritch Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to dispel magic with a touch.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Dispelling Touch 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Dispelling Touch instead.

Sand Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to create a protective ribbon of sand.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Halo of Sand 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Halo of Sand instead.

Forest Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to increase your skills at ranged attacks.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Hunter's Eye 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Hunter's Eye instead.

Sun Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to trap earthbound allies.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Soften Earth and Stone 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Soften Earth and Stone instead.

Ocean Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to swim like a fish.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Swim 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Swim instead.

Mountain Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to find enemies by scent.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Scent 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Scent instead.

Craa'ghoran Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to turn your fist temporarily into stone.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Stone Fist 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Stone Fist instead.

Bog Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to sink opponents in a mire.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Sink 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Sink instead.

Shadow Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to cover yourself in shadow.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*:  You may cast Veil of Shadow 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Veil of Shadow instead.

Fensir Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to resist attacks.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Major Resistance 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Major Resistance instead.

Dusk Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to create a wall of darkness.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Wall of Gloom 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Wall of Gloom instead.

Abyssal Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to curse your opponents.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Infernal Wound 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Infernal Wound instead.

Primordial Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to make yourself or another look regal.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*:  You may cast Eagle's Splendor 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Eagle's Splendor instead.

Maur Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to climb like an arachnid.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Spider Climb 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Spider Climb instead.

Ettin Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to act more often than usual.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Snake's Swiftness 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Snake's Swiftness instead.

Totem Giant Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to increase the targets Essentia.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Soul Boon 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Soul Boon instead.

Ogre Mage Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to fly briefly.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Swift Fly 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Swift Fly instead.

Fomorian Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to make yourself hardier.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast False Life 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast False Life instead.

Firbolg Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to change your appearance.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Alter Self 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Alter Self instead.

Ken-Kuni Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to create a small tremor.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Local Tremor 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Local Tremor instead.

Ken-Li Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to wreath yourself in fire.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*:  You may cast Body of the Sun 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Body of the Sun instead.

Ken-Sun Lineage
You can harness the legacy of your Giant ancestry to have winds intervene on your behalf.
*Prerequisites*: Giantblood, Level 3
*Benefits*: You may cast Wind Wall 1/day as a Supernatural Ability.  If you can cast spells, you may instead 'lose' any 2nd Level spell you have prepared to cast Wind Wall instead.

----------


## Cieyrin

I have no idea what the increased sniping range is meant to do for the Infiltrator, as it seems to suggest you have to be even further away than normal to snipe (a.k.a. you're getting worse at it). The normal min is at least 10' away from your target, so it doesn't make a whole lot of sense.

The Giantblooded Heritage feats are pretty interesting, I am rather intrigued by them. I haven't examined them enough to know power level but they're at least as intriguing as the Aberration Blood feat chains are.

----------


## Bhu

Sorry, I misread sniping, I will fix

----------


## CinuzIta

I'd like to give my contribute as well! Please feel free to correct every error (even ortography errors) that you find:)

Here is the result of orcs getting with goblins:

*Ogwr*

Ogwr are sons of orcs and goblins, be them the result of a violence or something more. At first they just stayed with their parents' tribes but, as years went on, they grew in number and decided to form their own societies. Usually they live on mountainous areas, where they build villages on perilous places difficult to reach; this usually makes them good climber.
Ogwr usually form alliances with both orcs and goblins and even with worgs; their relations are not outstanding anyway. The other races, as humans, elves and dwarves, simply sees ogwrs as just another, dangerous, breed of orcs.

They have a slender but muscular body. Their hairs are black and become white as they age. Their eyes' colours can be dark red, white or black. Their skins can span from a dark green to a light gray. They usually stands from 4,5 to 5,2 feet tall.

*Ogwr Racial Traits* 

· +2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, -2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma.
· Medium size.
· Humanoid (Ogwr).
· Base land speed 30 ft.
· Darkvision out to 60 feet.
· Light Build: even though ogwrs are medium sized, their light physical structure, inherited by their goblins ancestors, allow them to be treated as one size smaller if doing so is advantageous to them. They gain the same +1 bonus on attack rolls and AC against medium sized creatures and taller and also the +4 bonus on Hide checks. Lastly, they can elect medium sized creatures as their mounts (usually this role is covered by worgs or wolves).
· +2 bonus on Climb, Jump and Ride checks.
· Orc blood:For all effects related to race, an ogwr is considered an orc.
· Orcish weapon familiarity. Ogwrs may treat weapons with "orcish" in the name as martial weapon rather than exotic.
· Automatic Languages: Orc, Common. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Goblin, Undercommon.
· Favored Class: Ranger

*Starting Age*
Adulthood: 14
Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer: +1d4
Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger: +1d6
Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard: +2d6

*Aging* 
Middle Age: 28
Old: 42
Venerable: 56
Maximum Age: +2d6 years

*Ogwr Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
Level 2: Replace the Archery combat style with Mounted combat style. at second level an ogwr ranger who selects the Mounted combat style is treated as having the mounted archery feat even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat.

At sixth level an ogwr ranger that has selected the Mounted combat style is treated as having the Improved Mounted Archery feat, even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat.

At eleventh level an ogwr ranger that has selected the Mounted combat style is treated as having the Improved Precise Shot feat, even if he does not have the normal prerequisites for that feat.

Level 3: Replace the Endurance feat with the Mountain Warrior (RoS) feat.

Level 7: replace the Woodland Stride class feature with the Steady Mountaineer (RoS) feat.

----------


## Bhu

I added you to the front page list Cinuzita  :Small Smile: 

Also, the giant lineage feats have had some added.  WOuld anyone like additional options for the giants legacy feat?

----------


## inuyasha

hey I have some goblin "tribe" feats I made up with the goblin name generator on seventhsanctum

*Furypuke Goblin* 
*Prerequisites:*Goblin, Con 15+, Ability to rage
*Benefits:* While raging, once a day+1 per 5 hit dice, you maywellexude horrid matter on a single foe, making them sickened for 1+your new con bonus rounds

*Greatmuck Goblin* 
*Prerequisites:*Goblin
*Benefits:* You have not bathed since your grandfather was born. The dirt has accumulated so thick on your goblinoid skin that it has become part of you, a shell of sorts. A bubble of trash and residue. You gain a natural armor bonus of +2 and you gain immunity to smell based attacks
*Giantstench Goblin* 
*Prerequisites:*Goblin, HD 5+, Greatmuck goblin
*Benefits:* your grime has grown a grim scent. Its horrid stench is that of the end times. All within 10ft of you are sickened on a failed fortitude save (con based)
*fartfinder Goblin* 
*Prerequisites:*Goblin, track, wis 15+
*Benefits:* Your sense of smell is great, many smells fall upon your strong nose. Against orcs, goblins, giants, and any other smelly creatures (DMs discretion) you get a +4 on track checks.

*Madhacker Goblin* 
*Prerequisites:*Goblin, Dex 15+, Con 15+
*Benefits:* Once a day per point of con bonus, you can use the power attack feat for one round, in addition, in that round, you gain an additional attack at your highest base attack bonus (but this extra attack must be modified by power attack)

*Wyrmgouger Goblin* 
*Prerequisites:*Goblin, Dex 19+, improved unarmed strike or monk unarmed damage ability
*Benefits:*you take no size penalties to grapple, and if you succeed a grapple check against an opponent huge or larger, then make a successful unarmed strike you damage the opponents eyes, blinding it for (damage dealt)+1 rounds


:) how are these

----------


## CinuzIta

> I added you to the front page list Cinuzita 
> 
> Also, the giant lineage feats have had some added.  WOuld anyone like additional options for the giants legacy feat?


Okay, thank you:)

The more, the merrier!

----------


## Bhu

> hey I have some goblin "tribe" feats I made up with the goblin name generator on seventhsanctum
> 
> *Furypuke Goblin* 
> *Prerequisites:*Goblin, Con 15+, Ability to rage
> *Benefits:* While raging, once a day+1 per 5 hit dice, you maywellexude horrid matter on a single foe, making them sickened for 1+your new con bonus rounds


whats the range on this?  do they get a save?




> *Greatmuck Goblin* 
> *Prerequisites:*Goblin
> *Benefits:* You have not bathed since your grandfather was born. The dirt has accumulated so thick on your goblinoid skin that it has become part of you, a shell of sorts. A bubble of trash and residue. You gain a natural armor bonus of +2 and you gain immunity to smell based attacks


overpowered, especially since it's only prereq is goblin




> *Giantstench Goblin* 
> *Prerequisites:*Goblin, HD 5+, Greatmuck goblin
> *Benefits:* your grime has grown a grim scent. Its horrid stench is that of the end times. All within 10ft of you are sickened on a failed fortitude save (con based)


does the sickened last any time once they leave the area of effect?




> *Madhacker Goblin* 
> *Prerequisites:*Goblin, Dex 15+, Con 15+
> *Benefits:* Once a day per point of con bonus, you can use the power attack feat for one round, in addition, in that round, you gain an additional attack at your highest base attack bonus (but this extra attack must be modified by power attack)


slightly overpowered




> *Wyrmgouger Goblin* 
> *Prerequisites:*Goblin, Dex 19+, improved unarmed strike or monk unarmed damage ability
> *Benefits:*you take no size penalties to grapple, and if you succeed a grapple check against an opponent huge or larger, then make a successful unarmed strike you damage the opponents eyes, blinding it for (damage dealt)+1 rounds


definitely overpowered

----------


## inuyasha

> whats the range on this?  do they get a save?
> 
> 
> 
> overpowered, especially since it's only prereq is goblin
> 
> 
> 
> does the sickened last any time once they leave the area of effect?
> ...


yea  :Frown:  Ive never been good with feats, I also don't know how to fix it...  :Annoyed:

----------


## Bhu

Compare them to similar feats.  A +1 to AC is a Feat (EPic if I remember rightly).   So a +2 to AC AND an immunity is too much, unless there are some stiffer prerequisites.  Also 'smell based' is kind of vague.


We can hash them out by PM if you'd like  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bhu

> Okay, thank you:)
> 
> The more, the merrier!


Legacy Feat has been expanded!

----------


## Bhu

Okay for our start do you want trolls, ogres, or more traditional giants?

----------


## Ranting Fool

How could I have not noticed this thread before  :Small Big Grin:  oh the Goblin goodness/evilness I could use

----------


## Bhu

*Verbeeg* 
                      Large Giant
*Hit Dice:*             5d8+15 (37 hp)
*Initiative:*           -1
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          16 (-1 Size, -1 Dex, +3 Natural, +3 Hide, +2 Shield), touch 8, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +3/+11
*Attack:*               Weapon +6 melee
*Full Attack:*          Weapon +6 melee
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      -
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +0, Will +2
*Abilities:*            Str 18, Dex 8, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Bluff +2, Intimidate +2, Listen +4, Spot +4, Survival +4
*Feats:*                Improved Shield Bash, Power Attack
*Environment:*          Cold or Temperate Hills
*Organization:*         Solitary or Family (2-5), or Tribe (21-30 +35% noncombatants plus 12-30 Wolves or Worgs or 2-4 Polar Bears or Winter Wolves)
*Challenge Rating:*     3
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +2

Verbeeg are tall, thin humanoids with minor deformities.  They often live near Ogres or Hill Giants, and are renowned for their selfish, pragmatic nature.  Opportunists by nature they often manipulate the other Giants into softening up foes before moving into the fray themselves.  Most wear Hide Armor, and carry either a club or spear and a shield.

*Combat:* Verbeeg are not cowards, but they are very risk adverse.   They tend to travel in groups, always fight from ambush if possible, and use misdirection and lies to confuse opponents.

----------


## Bhu

*VERBEEG*

[IMG]Picture URL if you have one[/IMG] 

_"I smell blood...:_  

 The Verbeeg appear as 10' tall humans that are incredibly strong despite being thin and gangly.  Most also have some form of minor deformity.

VERBEEG RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +8 Strength, +6 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, +2 Wisdom, -2 Dexterity, -2 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
·   Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
·   Base land speed 40 ft.
·   +3 Natural Armor Bonus.
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Verbeeg begins with five levels of Giant, which provide 5d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +3, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +1, and Will +1.  A Verbeeg's Giant levels give it skill points equal to 8 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 2 Feats. Its class skills are Bluff, Intimidate, Listen, Spot, and Survival.  Verbeeg are proficient with Simple and Martial Weapons and all Armor, and all Shields except Tower Shields.
·   Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common
·   Level Adjustment: +2
·   Favored Class: Marshall

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 40
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +3d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +5d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +7d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 125
*Old*: 188
*Venerable*: 250
*Maximum Age*: +2d%

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 8'5"  Female: 8'
*Height Modifier*: +1d20
*Base Weight*: Male: 300 lbs.   Female: 250 lbs
*Weight Modifier*: x 2d4 lbs

VERBEEG CHARACTERS 
 Given their stats, Verbeeg are well suited towards being either melee or Wisdom based casters.  Many end up becoming Marshals, buffing their Hill Giant allies.
*Adventuring Race*: Verbeeg are cowards at heart and are never found alone.  And outcast from the tribe faces certain death if he cannot adopt a new group, and many Verbeeg outcasts become mercenaries for this reason (though a great many also pursue revenge as well).
*Character Development*: If you pursue the usual Verbeeg model of combat you'll be standing in the back a lot picking off people at range, so make sure to take Feats which will allow you to use your strength to your advantage.
*Character Names*: Verbeeg usually use Giant names.

ROLEPLAYING A VERBEEG 
 It's so easy to goad the dumber Giants into doing your bidding.  They could crush you easily, yet you boss them around as you would children, never letting them realize the settlements they raid are more of a danger to you than to them.
*Personality*: The Verbeeg are a spiteful, hate-filled, self centered people.  They make alliances purely of convenience, and maintain them only so long as it happens to be convenient to them.
*Behaviors*: The Verbeeg are obsessed with hunting and spend much time perfecting their woodcraft.  They also love to lord it over their dumber brethren, just never quite pushing it far enough to get the beating they deserve.  
*Language*: Verbeeg speak Giant, with more than a few knowing Common as well.

VERBEEG SOCIETY 
 The Verbeeg are primitive tribes living a parasitic existence alongside their more powerful Giant kin.  The Verbeeg give them the benefit of tactical expertise and ranged backup, and in return the Verbeeg share in the food resulting from the Giants raids.  
*Alignment* : The Verbeeg are almost exclusively Neutral Evil, as those who arent don't lastt into adulthood.  
*Lands* : Verbeeg tend to inhabit temperate, hilly lands, much the same as Hill Giants and Ogres.  
*Settlements* : Some Verbeeg clans have been forced out into colder hills away from their giant kin.
*Beliefs* : Most Verbeeg worship Karontor, though a select few may worship other Neutral or Evil members of the Giant Pantheon.
*Relations*: Verbeeg get along well with Ogres and Hill Giants, but not much else.  They are highly carnivorous and regard most humanoids as food.  If there are no Giant available they ally with Worgs instead, or some other monster similarly aligned to them.

VERBEEG ADVENTURES 
·   The Hill Giant Shaman has informed his people that their God Grolantor has abandoned them, and the end of their race is nigh.  You're pretty certain this is absolute crap, and need to find out what he's really up to.
·   After recent lights seen in the sky, your Worg allies have been avoiding you, and you have heard reports of them running wild through humanoid settlements.  You wonder if they have become rabid, or perhaps something else is influencing them. 
·   Things have gone badly since the local Shaman declared some magical artifact taken off a caravan to be useless.  Since throwing it on the trash pile the tribes fortunes have gone downhill considerably, with obvious supernatural events being the cause.  Access to the trash heap is blocked by Otyughs and less recognizable beasts who are suddenly swarming the area.



*Verbeeg Racial Substitution Levels*

*Marshal*
*Level 1*: The Bonus from the Marshal's Minor Aura's is based off your Wisdom Modifier instead of your Charisma Modifier.
*Ability*:  

*Factotum*
*Level 3*: Replace Brains Over Brawn with Sneaky Git.
*Sneaky Git*:  At 3rd level, you gain your Intelligence bonus as a modiﬁer on Dexterity checks, and checks involving skills based on Charisma or Dexterity, such as Hide, Bluff, and Diplomacy.

*Scout*
*Levels 4, 8, 12, 16, and 20*: Replace Bonus Feats with Manslayer.
*Manslayer*:  At Level 4 you gain a +1 Bonus on Damage rolls made against Humanoids, which increases by +1 at Level 8, 12, 16 and 20.

----------


## Bhu

*VERBEEG SPEARMAN* 

 

_"MOVE THAT *BEEEEEEEEEEEEP*"_  

 Verbeeg Spearmen serve as the tacticians for raiding parties of Giants or Worgs.  They also provide ranged support during combat in addition to barking orders.

BECOMING A SPEARMAN   
Usually entered by Verbeeg Marshals.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Grant Move Action, Major Aura (Motivate Ardor)
*Skills*:  Bluff 6 ranks, Intimidate 6 ranks
*Feats*:  Brutal Throw, Precise Shot
*Race*:  Verbeeg


*Class Skills*
 The Spearman's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Diplomacy (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Local, Nature)(Int), Listen (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +2    Grant Move Action +1/day
2. +1    +0     +3     +3    Enhanced Major Aura +1
3. +2    +1     +3     +3    Enhanced Throwing Range +30'
4. +3    +1     +4     +4    Grant Move Action +1/day
5. +3    +1     +4     +4    Enhanced Major Aura +2
6. +4    +2     +5     +5    Enhanced Throwing Range +60'
7. +5    +2     +5     +5    Grant Move Action +1/day
8. +6    +2     +6     +6    Enhanced Major Aura +3
9. +6    +3     +6     +6    Enhanced Throwing Range +90'
10.+7    +3     +7     +7    Motivational Speaker
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Spearman gains no new Armor or Weapon Proficiencies.

*Grant Move Action (Ex):* At Levels 1, 4, and 7 you may use your Grant Move Action an additional time per day (this stacks with uses of the ability you gain from the Marshal Class)

*Enhanced Major Aura (Ex):* At Level 2 the Bonus from your Major Aura increases by +1 (and an additional +1 at Levels 5 and 8).  This stacks with the Bonus you get from the Marshal Class.  

*Enhanced Throwing Range (Ex):* The Range increment of weapons you throw increases +30' at Level 3, with an additional +30' at Levels 6 and 9.

*Motivational Speaker (Ex):* At 10th Level you learn a new Major Aura, Motivate Strength.   The Range Increment of your Allies increases by (Aura Bonus times 10 ft.).

PLAYING A SPEARMAN 
 You are the brains of a small but potentially profitable band of monsters and thugs.  You provide the tactics, they provide the muscle.  Occasionally things go bad and you have to find a new band of monsters to bully about.  Assuming you can find gullible ones.
*Combat*: Your goal is to herd the Ogres or Hill Giants (or whatever stupid but physically powerful being you've allied with) into a frontal assault on the enemy while you pepper the bad guys with thrown weapons from afar.
*Advancement*: Most Spearmen generally concentrate on buffing their pawns or fighting from range.  There's a case to be made for both after all.
*Resources*: You're smart enough to get the pick of the loot the dumber Giants don't pay attention to.  But beyond that your still basically a primitive tribesman with nothing but what you can take or steal.

SPEARMEN IN THE WORLD 
_"E's good fer when the crap starts ter fly that boy is."_ 
 You're always scheming.  Always.  It's how you stay alive.  The other will pick your bones clean if you don't keep up with them.  You live with what are effectively a pack of wolves who will devour one another the moment times go bad.  Your job is to make sure those times never occur.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent plotting on what target to hit and scrabbling for survival.  
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: The vast majority of Spearmen work in small bands.  Some few find their way into mercenary work but most prefer small raiding parties that do hit and run missions.  

NPC Reaction 
 Given your chosen profession NPC's are generally not desirous of your presence.

SPEARMEN IN THE GAME 
 This assumes one of your PC's is (or at least was) an evil anthropophagous monster raiding Humanoid settlements.  Might put a damper on the parties prospects for employment.
*Adaptation*: This assumes an all evil campaign.  If it's not, the PC may wish to explain his change of heart/alignment.
*Encounters*: Spearmen are generally encountered in raids or running from them.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 13*: The PC's ride up to the only town in 75 miles to find it being assaulted by a group of giants.  While debating about what to do, a thin, sickly looking giant spots them and begins barking orders.  Uh oh...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SPEARMAN* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Spearman gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th



Verbeeg Racial Feats

Steel Hedge
You have trained thoroughly with your races preferred weapons.
*Prerequisites*: Verbeeg, Must be proficient with any form of Shield as well as Spears, Weapon Focus (Spear)
*Benefits*: When making a Ranged Attack with a Spear and using a Shield you do not provoke an Attack of Opportunity.


Pile On
It's so much easier to attack wounded prey.
*Prerequisites*: Verbeeg, BAB +3
*Benefits*: When you successfully attack an opponent who has already been damaged in the round, or who is suffering from a Penalty due to a Class Ability, Feat, or Special Attack you do an extra +1d6 damage.


Gut
It's also much easier to dispatch them.
*Prerequisites*: Verbeeg, Pile On
*Benefits*: When you successfully attack an opponent who has already been damaged in the round, or who is suffering from a Penalty due to a Class Ability, Feat, or Special Attack you threaten a Critical on a natural 18-20.


Sneaky
You are surprisingly good at hiding for something your size.
*Prerequisites*: Verbeeg or Voadkyn, Hide 6 ranks
*Benefits*: You do not take Size Penalties to Hide Checks.

----------


## Bhu

Spearman is almost done.  Sorry I've been taking so long, but I've been trying to make rent and I've had some unsettling news.  I'll get stuff done soon.


*Voadkyn* 
                      Large Giant
*Hit Dice:*             7d8+21 (52 hp)
*Initiative:*           +7
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          15 (-1 Size, +3 Dexterity, +3 Studded Leather), touch 12, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +5/+15
*Attack:*               Greatsword +10 melee (2d6+6/19-20) or Composite Longbow(+6 Str Bonus) +7 ranged (2d6+6/x3)
*Full Attack:*          Greatsword +10 melee (2d6+6/19-20) or Composite Longbow(+6 Str Bonus) +7 ranged (2d6+6/x3)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Ambush, Alter Self
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Dark Vision 90, Immunities
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +2
*Abilities:*            Str 22, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Hide +9, Listen +10, Move Silently +13, Spot +10
*Feats:*                Far Shot, Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot
*Environment:*          Cold or Temperate Hills
*Organization:*         Solitary or Family (2-5), or Tribe (21-30 +35% noncombatants plus 1-4 Dire Wolves and/or 1-4 Wood Elves
*Challenge Rating:*     6
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Good
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +5

Voadkyn appear as 9+ foot tall Wood Elves with lantern jaws (they need big molars to grind all the vegetation they eat).  Most carry a human sized Greatsword they conceal in a walking stick, and a giant sized composite longbow which is their preferred method of defense.  Those who wear armor usually prefer some sort of leather or ring mail.

*Camouflage (Ex):* This is identical to the Ranger ability of the same name.

*Alter Self (Su):* Voadkyn may cast Alter Self at will as a Supernatural Ability.
*
Immunities (Ex):* Voadkyn are immune to Sleep effects, and have a +8 Racial Bonus against spells from the Charm subschool or effects that duplicate them.

*Combat:* Voadkyn usually snipe from hiding, wielding their swords one handed if pressed into melee.  They don't initiate combat, and usually only fight in self defense.

----------


## Bhu

*VOADKYN*

 

_"Silence is a virtue."_  

 The Voadkyn are slender Giants vaguely resembling lantern jawed Wood Elves.  They are devoid of body hair, and are colored just about any shade of brown mixed with yellow and green.  Most wear only short trousers or a kilt and a leather bracer.  Their head seem slightly outsized due to the massive jaws and teeth they need for chewing their normal diet of tough plant matter and seeds/nuts.

VOADKYN RACIAL TRAITS  
· +12 Strength, +6 Dexterity, +6 Constitution, +4 Intelligence.
· Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 40 ft.
· Camouflage (Ex): This is identical to the Ranger ability of the same name.
· Alter Self (Su): Voadkyn may cast Alter Self at will as a Supernatural Ability.  Unlike normal you can assume the form of any Humanoid as opposed to any Giant.
· Immunities (Ex): Voadkyn are immune to Sleep effects, and have a +8 Racial Bonus against spells from the Charm subschool or effects that duplicate them.
· Racial Hit Dice: A Voadkyn begins with seven levels of Giant, which provide 7d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +5, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +5, Ref +2, and Will +2. A Voadkyn's Giant levels give it skill points equal to 10 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 3 Feats. Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Move Silently and Spot. Voadkyn are proficient with Simple and Martial Weapons and Light Armor.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Sylvan.
· Level Adjustment: +5
· Favored Class: Ranger

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*: +4d%

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 8'5"  Female: 8'
*Height Modifier*: +1d20"
*Base Weight*: Male: 500 lbs.   Female: 400 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d8) lbs.

VOADKYN CHARACTERS 
 Voadkyn are generally equally adept at melee or ranged combat (or most at least try to be), and would be decent Int based casters were it nor for their LA/Racial HD.  Given their preference for stealth a sneaky combatant seems best.
*Adventuring Race*: Voadkyn are solitary and reclusive by nature.  They have little need for money as they strive to be self-sufficient or barter for their needs.  For these reasons (and their avoidance of other races) adventuring Voadkyn are rare.  Usually it's to protect or aid loved ones, or to take revenge for their deaths.
*Character Development*: Make the best of developing your Camouflage ability.  No one expects the sneakery Giant.
*Character Names*: Voadkyn typically use Giant or Elven names.

ROLEPLAYING A VOADKYN 
 You must protect your lands from outside influences.  You won't kill the ones that aren't obviously Evil, but you will do your best to scare them off.  In times of need you may even aid them, even though you long for solitude.
*Personality*: Wood Giants are pretty much total downers.  They are overwhelmingly dull, dislike loud noises, and are grim and brooding unless drunk (at which point they become kind of frivolous).  So much of their time is spent alone in silence that they are adverse to boisterous company.  Most are also in little hurry to get things done as in their world there always seems to be plenty of time.
*Behaviors*: The Voadkyn consider themselves protectors and maintainers of the forests, and spend much of their time roaming them looking for problems that need taking care of.
*Language*: The Voadkyn speak Giant, though many lean Elven as well.

VOADKYN SOCIETY 
 Voadkyn women and children live among the Wood Elves and share their civilization.  The adult males are wanderers who see it as their job to protect the forest, and who rarely have permanent homes.
*Alignment* : The vast majority of Voadkyn are both Good and Chaotic.  Some few may be Neutral, but they are usually outcasts.
*Lands* : Voadkyn live in the deepest parts of Warm or Temperate forests, usually within Wood Elf communities.
*Settlements* : Voadkyn rarely settle, and then usually only if they are chased from their forest homes (whereupon they will look for another forest).
*Beliefs* : Voadkyn generally worship the Giant Pantheon, particularly Hiatea.
*Relations*: Voadkyn have strong bonds with the Wood Elves and Dire Wolves, and will tolerate other Good aligned Elves and Treants as well.  They are very private however and do not mix with other races, unless said races are despoiling their forest homes.

VOADKYN ADVENTURES 
·   Odd noises have been heard in the forests at night, with subsequent reports of odd occurences, yet despite your best efforts at stealth you have not come upon the beings responsible.
·   There have been problems at the Ordning, and it seems sometimes as if a movement is afoot to ban the Voadkyn entirely.  You must find out what is going on.
·   Unexplained murders have been occurring and the evidence points to a stealthy Giant.  Which implies on of your own may have gone mad...



*Voadkyn Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Levels 2, 6, and 11*: You gain different options for Combat Mastery.
*Combat Mastery*:  You may also choose Sniper or Defensive Swordsman.  Sniper gets Able Sniper at 2nd Level, Concealed Ambush at 6th Level, and Woodland Archer at 11th Level.  Defensive Swordsmen get Combat Expertise at 2nd Level, Defensive Strike at 6th Level and Exhausting Defense at 11th Level.
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Evasion
*Evasion*:  This is identical to the Rogue Ability listed in the PHB.
*Level 13*: Replace Camouflage with Improved Evasion
*Improved Evasion*:  This is identical to the Rogue Ability listed in the PHB.

*Rogue*
*Level 1*: The Class Skills list is modified as follows: Remove Appraise, Diplomacy, Decipher Script, Forgery, and Gather Information.  Add Heal, Knowledge (geography), Knowledge (nature), and Survival.
*Level 1*: You gain a new option with the Rogue's Special Ability.
*Special Ability*:  Woodland Stealth  (This ability allows you to move at full speed using the Move Silently skill without penalty.)

*Scout*
*Level 8*: Replace Camouflage with Blurred Outline
*Blurred Outline*:  Whenever you would gain your AC Bonus from Skirmish, Ranged attacks suffer a 20% miss chance against you.

----------


## CinuzIta

Here si another contribution! Ever played Skyrim: Dragonborn expansion? Did you fall in love with Rieklings? Did you ever wanted to play as one of those blue goblins? Well, here they are!

*Rieklings*

Rieklings appear as bulky blue goblins, with very sharp teeth and dressed with armors made of cloth, bones and wood, adorned with feathers.

*Spoiler*
Show

the description below comes from a wiki about Skyrim,if I cannot post it, just telo me and I'll remove it


Society

Riekling society has a tribal structure, with tribal members holding specific occupational positions such as hunters, scouts and warriors. Strength is highly respected: the strongest member of a tribe typically assumes the rank of chief, and succession is often determined by a fight to the death between the incumbent chief and a challenger claiming to be of greater strength. This bears similarities to elements of Orsimer culture, especially that of Mor Khazgur. A non-Riekling may assume the position of chief if they have the support of the tribe, but this is exceptionally rare.
Riekling settlements give insight into their level of intelligence, which corresponds roughly to a stone age society: they have developed simple tool-crafting and elements of rudimentary language and religion, and have domesticated bristlebacks, which they raise for food and use as mounts. Characteristics of Riekling religion include the "Godspeak Song" and the construction of shrines, but there do not appear to be any shamans or other religious leaders. At least one Riekling is known to have learned to speak intelligently.

They are known to hoard seemingly random items, from empty bottles and platters to armor and weapons, which they have stolen or scavenged from the Dunmer, Nords or even Dwemer. They also occupy settlements such as halls and mines after driving out or killing the previous inhabitants, and make use of non-Riekling items such as barrels for shelter and storage.

Despite their deficient intelligence, Rieklings are extremely vicious, hostile and generally respond with violence to any contact with the citizens of Solstheim, perhaps due to perceived threats from the island's more advanced races.

Combat
Rieklings are rarely found alone and tend to rely on superior numbers to overpower foes. They use spears as their primary weapon in both melee and ranged combat.
Some Rieklings fight while mounted on dire boars, which are also used to charge at their foes. They also use ambush tactics to surprise an unsuspecting enemy by bursting out of barrels and other objects used for storage. Despite their small stature, Rieklings are fierce combatants and will rarely retreat from combat.

Rieklings Racial Traits 

· +2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, -2 Strenght, -2 Intelligence.
· Small size.
· Humanoid (Goblin).
· Base land speed 20.
· Lowlight Vision.
· Cold Acclimation- Ash Walkers gain +2 on all saves against cold attacks and are immune to subdual damage from cold climates.
· +2 bonus on Hide, Move Silently and Ride checks.
· Weapons proficiency: rieklings are proficient with short spears, spears, javelins and sling.
· +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings.
· Automatic Languages: Goblin, Riekling. A riekling with an Intelligence score of 8-9 understands Common but doesn't speak it; a riekling with an Intelligence score of 10-11 can say some words in Common (effectively acting as if he had Wild Empathy, but usable only on intelligent creatures who speak Common); with an Intelligence score of 12 or more, a rieklings can talk in Common fluently. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Giant, Orcish, Undercommon.
· Favored Class: Scout.

Starting Age
Adulthood: 12
Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer: +1d4
Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger: +1d6
Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard: +2d6

Aging 
Middle Age: 26
Old: 40
Venerable: 54
Maximum Age: +2d6 years

----------


## Bhu

I added them to the front page list.  

I don't know enough about them to discuss how close they are, but they seem balanced.

----------


## CinuzIta

> I added them to the front page list.  
> 
> I don't know enough about them to discuss how close they are, but they seem balanced.


Well, basically they are blue goblins who live in snowy areas (cold acclimation), who fight using mainly spears: first they soften up enemies from the distance (bonus with thrown weapons) and when they run out of ammos they get closer to finish the fight in melee (proficiency with short spears and spears)..they usually organize ambushes by hiding inside barrels (+2 hide and move silently) and in battle they often ride boars (+2 ride)

They are greedy creatures, always looking for loot or nice items to keep in their tents or with wich they adorn themselves..maybe I could represent this by replacing the +2 to move silently with a +2 to search: while they are known for their love for loot, they aren't as thieves or other stealthy roles (with the exception of the ambushes that their warriors and hunters set up)

----------


## Bhu

Looks like you did fine then.  Voadkyn is done but for the racial sub levels, so I may as well get a jump start on ther PrC:

*VOADKYN DEFENDER* 

 

_"You don't belong here."_  

 Voadkyn Defenders wander their forest home acting as protectors, gatherers of information, and champions of their people and the Wood Elves.  They pretend to be anything but the giants they truly are or hide via their magical abilities, spying upon travelers while deciding what, if anything, needs to be done about them.

BECOMING A VOADKYN DEFENDER   
Most Voadkyn males who are Rangers end up becoming this PrC.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Class Abilities*:  Combat Style (Sniper or Defensive Swordsman)
*Skills*:  Hide 6 ranks, Move Silently 6 ranks
*Feats*:  Sneaky, Far Shot
*Race*:  Voadkyn


*Class Skills*
 The Defender's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Heal (Wis), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (geography) (Int), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Profession (Wis), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +2    Favored Enemy
2. +2    +3     +0     +3    Hidden Warrior
3. +3    +3     +1     +3    Strong Mind
4. +4    +4     +1     +4    Favored Enemy
5. +5    +4     +1     +4    Hidden Warrior
6. +6    +5     +2     +5    Strong Mind
7. +7    +5     +2     +5    Favored Defense
8. +8    +6     +2     +6    Hidden Warrior
9. +9    +6     +3     +6    Strong Mind
10.+10   +7     +3     +7    Veteran Defender
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Defender gains no new Armor or Weapon Proficiencies.

*Favored Enemy (Ex):* This is identical to the Ranger Ability of the same name and stacks with it.

*Hidden Warrior (Sp):* At 2nd Level you may cast Forestfold 3/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

At 5th Level you may cast Polymorph on yourself only 3/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

At 8th Level you may cast Nightstalker's Transformation 3/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

*Strong Mind (Ex):* At 3rd Level you become immune to spells from the Charm subschool.

At 6th Level you gain a +4 Racial Bonus against spells from the Enchantment school.

At 9th Level you become immune to spells from the Compulsion subschool.

*Favored Defense (Ex):* At 9th Level your Favored Enemy Bonus now also applies as an Untyped Bonus to your AC against opponents of the appropriate Types.

*Veteran Defender (Ex):* At 10th Level you may cast Shapechange 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

PLAYING A DEFENDER 
 Defenders do their best to make sure Evil does not enter their forest realm.  The definition of Evil varies wildly from person to person, and some Giants are quite a bit touchier than others.  Which is a nice way of saying don't start fires, leave trash, or pee in the rivers.
*Combat*: Defenders initially avoid combat until they assess whether or not they can handle the situation alone.  If they can they use stealth to ambush and take out the threat, or use their shapeshifting to infiltrate and destroy from within.  If not they find some of their fellows.
*Advancement*: Defenders are pretty individualistic, and no two are quite the same.  Some prefer stealth to combat, or vice versa.  Some make networks of allies, and some are pretty much lone wolves.
*Resources*: What you can lay your hands on depends on your wits and woodcraft.  You don't have (or believe in) money, so unless someone is willing to aid you you better be good at scavenging.

DEFENDERS IN THE WORLD 
_'Ethel was a Giant??"_ 
 You don't interact with others much, at least not in your true form.  Generally you pretend to be something much weaker than you really are in order to size people up, and it's a rare person who learns your secret.
*Daily Life*: Much of your day is spent hunting, crafting or repairing the goods you own, or looking out for trouble.  You're like the human concept of the old mountain men who tend to be self-sufficient and only show up when something is wrong or you need something you can't provide for yourself.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Most Defenders are loners, only banding together in times of great need.

NPC Reaction 
 Being as you're an odd shapeshifting loner who wanders the forest randomly you make people nervous until they get to know you.

DEFENDERS IN THE GAME 
 This PrC is more intended for NPC's given that most of the beings belonging to it don't like company.
*Adaptation*: This PrC kind of assumes a forest based campaign in which the PC's never leave that area, which will be challenging for DM's.
*Encounters*: Unless the PC's are being truly Evil or obnoxious they should never encounter a Defender, unless they are aiding one.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 15*: The PC's are chatting with a Wood Elf brewer when some Orcs pull up demanding money.  The Elf subsequently turns into a giant and begins kicking their asses while the PC's watch astounded.  Then things get awkward.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC VOADKYN DEFENDER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Voadkyn Defender gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th


Voadkyn Racial Feats

Improved Alter Self
You're more adept than usual with your Alter Self Ability.
*Prerequisites*: Voadkyn, 3rd Level
*Benefits*: There is no maximum HD of your assumed form is equal to your Hit Dice.  Additionally you can use it to assume the forms of Giants or Animals.


Mimic
You are far more practiced than normal at shapeshifting.
*Prerequisites*: Voadkyn, Improved Alter Self
*Benefits*: You gain the Shapechanger Subtype, and when using your Alter Self Ability you gain one Extraordinary Ability of the assumed form (this may be a Special Attack or a Special Quality).


Toughened Hide
Your skin is like old leather.
*Prerequisites*: Voadkyn, Con 20+
*Benefits*: You may cast Barkskin 5/day as a Spell-Like Ability.


Sneaky
You are surprisingly good at hiding for something your size.
*Prerequisites*: Verbeeg or Voadkyn, Hide 6 ranks
*Benefits*: You do not take Size Penalties to Hide Checks.

----------


## Bhu

Voadkyn are done

*Spacesea Giant* (Spelljammer)
                      Huge Giant
*Hit Dice:*             14d8+66 (129 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          21 (-2 Size, +2 Dex, +11 Natural), touch 10, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +10/+28
*Attack:*               Slam +16 melee (1d10+8) or Weapon +16 melee or Rock +16 ranged (2d6+8)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +16 melee (1d10+8) or Weapon +16/+11 melee or Rock +16 ranged (2d6+8)
*Space/Reach:*          15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision
*Saves:*                Fort +13, Ref +6, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 26, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 11
*Skills:*               Handle Animal +0, Knowledge (Wildspace) +2, Listen +2, Spot +2, Wildspace Survival +2
*Feats:*                Brutal Throw, Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Power Throw
*Environment:*          Any
*Organization:*         Solitary or Family (2-5), or Tribe (21-30 +35% noncombatants) and 1d4 Dire Goats (use Bison stats)
*Challenge Rating:*     8 (Elder 9)
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral Good
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +5

Spacesea Giants are former Stone Giants captured and enslaved by the Neogi.  The pleaded to the God Ptah for aid, and he answered them.  He gifted them with increased intelligence and wisdom and aided in their escape in exchange for asking them to roam the wildspace mapping it, and learning what they can.  They survive as merchants for the most part.  Unlike other Stone Giants, Spacesea Giants have hair, which they normally tightly braid into beards to resemble their patron deity.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 180 feet for a Spacesea Giants thrown rocks. It uses both hands when throwing a rock. 

*Combat:* Spacesea Giants prefer ranged combat, and are quite devastating with their thrown rocks.  If forced to defend themselves they usually use stone clubs or axes. 

*[size=14pt]Spacesea Giant Elders[/size]*

Some Spacesea Giants develop special abilities related to their environment. These giant elders have Charisma scores of at least 15 and spell-like abilities, which they use as 10th-level Sorcerers. Once per day they can use Stone Shape, Stone Tell, and either Transmute Rock to Mud or Transmute Mud to Rock (DC 17). The save DC is Charisma-based. One in ten elders is a Sorcerer or Favored Soul, usually of 3rd to 6th level.

----------


## Bhu

*SPACESEA GIANT*

 

_"Your choice of privateering as a professional vocation has been most unfortunate..."_  

 Spacesea Giants (also called Rover Giants) are descendants of Stone Giants enslaved by the Neogi, and freed by the God Ptah.  Unlike Storm Giants they actually have hair and beards.

SPACESEA GIANT RACIAL TRAITS  
· +16 Strength, +4 Dex, +8 Constitution, +4 Intelligence, +4 Wisdom.
· Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 40 ft.
· Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 120 feet for a Spacesea Giants thrown rocks (180 ft. if it uses both hands).
· +11 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Racial Hit Dice: A Spacesea Giant begins with fourteen levels of Giant, which provide 14d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +10, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +9, Ref +4, and Will +4. A Spacesea Giants Giant levels give it skill points equal to 17 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 5 Feats. Its class skills are Handle Animal, Knowledge (Wildspace) , Listen, Spot, and Wildspace Survival. Spacesea Giants are proficient with all Simple and Ranged Martial Weapons.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common.
· Level Adjustment: +5
· Favored Class: Factotum

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 120
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 300
*Old*: 450
*Venerable*: 600
*Maximum Age*: +4d% years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 16 ft.   Female: 15 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +3d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 4000 lbs.   Female: 3500 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x 100 lbs.

SPACESEA GIANT CHARACTERS 
 The Spacesea Giants are pretty adaptable, especially for Giants.  Despite looking like simple brutes they can fill various positions with a party with equal skill (though stealth may be a little awkward depending on the build).  
*Adventuring Race*: Virtually all Spacesea Giants are adventurers of some sort.  They travel to keep their promise to their savior, and are eager acquirers of eclectic scrolls and manuscripts.  You don't get that done by sitting on your butt at home.
*Character Development*: Except for their Level Adjustment Spacesea Giants have no real detriments to entering classes.  They make excellent ranged or melee combatants.  They don't generally become casters unless they're Elders, but they do usually have more casters than the other Giant species.
*Character Names*: Spacesea Giants are similar to the Stone Giants, peppered with names from other cultures they have encountered over the years.

ROLEPLAYING A SPACESEA GIANT 
 You are much more cultured and enlightened than the ground dwelling Giant races.  This sometimes causes some friction, as even though you don't flaunt your improved intelligence many of them feel they can't understand you, and fear you as a result.
*Personality*: Spacesea Giants resemble the Stone Giants but are far less insular and primitive.  
*Behaviors*: Spacesea Giants obsessively hoard knowledge.  It's one of their reasons for existence after all, and fulfills their vow to the God Ptah.  They also devote their lives to charting wildspace, and many find themselves dying in far flung places as a result.
*Language*: Spacesea Giants speak Giant and Common.  Due to their travels many pick up other languages as well.

SPACESEA GIANTS SOCIETY 
 The Spacesea Giants are traveling merchants who use their profession to acquire maps and scrolls containing rare and eclectic knowledge.  Many also hire as scouts or guides, or as protection against pirates.  Theirs is a life of arts and scholarship when possible.  After all traveling through the unknown has it's risks.
*Alignment* : Almost all Spacesea Giants are Neutral, and the bulk of them are Good as well.  Their time in bondage has led them to reject Evil in all it's forms.
*Lands* : The Spacesea Giants are nomads and have no homelands.
*Settlements* : The Spacesea Giants roam the Wildspace, seeking to learn whatever they can in order to honor their patron deity.
*Beliefs* : All Spacesea Giants worship Ptah in appreciation for all he has done for them.
*Relations*: The Spacesea Giants have no quarrel with any non-Evil race, but they hate the Neogi above all else.

SPACESEA GIANTS ADVENTURES 
· The Neogi have captured Grandma in a raid.  Time to go whoop some spider ass.
· You have come into possession of charts reputing to map a previously unmapped section of Wildsapce.  Will stupidity overcome your reason enough to make use of it?
· The crew has been hired to convey a statue of a giant naked woman to an obscure area of Wildspace.  A statue that goes missing at least 4 times the first week en route, yet your Clerics assure you it's not alive...




*Spacesea Giant Racial Substitution Levels*

*Favored Soul*
*Level 1*: Remove Heal and Jump from the Class Skill list, as well as proficiency with Shields.  In return all Knowledge skills are added to the Class Skill list.

*Factotum*
*Level 3*: Brains over Brawn now affects Constitution based Skills instead of those based off of Strength,

*Sorcerer*
*Level 1*: Remove Summon Familiar and add all Knowledge Skills to the Class Skill list.

----------


## Bhu

*ELDER* 

 

_"World ho!"_  

 Since their race was altered by Ptah, one in ten Spacesea Giants becomes an Elder.  The term is not one referring to age, but power and social status instead.  Most Elders consider it their duty to Ptah to develop their powers for the benefit of their race, and many become leaders of society (or ship captains since magical power is required to get the spaceships to move).  Stone Giants manifest Elders as well, but not quite as many.

BECOMING AN ELDER   
Usually you're born with the potential to become an Elder.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Stone Giant or Spacesea Giant
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast at least 1st Level spells from either the Favored Soul or Sorcerer lists, at least one of which must have the Earth Descriptor
*Skills*:  Diplomacy 4 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Elder


*Class Skills*
 The Elder's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (Arcana, Nature, Religion) (Int), Listen (Wis), Pilot Spelljammer (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis).  (Spacesea Giants replace Knowledge: Nature with Knowledge: Wildspace, and Survival with Wildspace Survival).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    +1 Charisma
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Stone Power (+1), +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Spell-Like Ability, +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    +1 Charisma
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Stone Power (+2), +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Spell-Like Ability, +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    +1 Charisma
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Stone Power (+3), +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Spell-Like Ability, +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Ancient, +1 Level of Arcane or Divine Spellcasting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: An Elder gains no new Weapon or Armor Proficiencies.

*Charisma:* At Levels 1, 4, and 7 the Elder receives a permanent +1 increase to his Charisma Score.

*Stone Power (Ex):* At Level 2 the Save DC of your Spell-Like Abilities and any spells you cast with the Earth descriptor increases by +1.  This increases to +2 at Level 5 and +3 at Level 8.

*Spell-Like Ability (Sp):* At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you gain a spell that you may cast as a Spell-Like Ability.  Caster Level is equal to your Hit Dice or 10th Level whichever is lower.  At 3rd Level you may choose from the following: Earth Lock (Spell Compendium), Earthen Grace (Spell Compendium), Earthen Grasp (Spell Compendium), Fist of Stone (Spell Compendium), Fortify Metal and Stone (Secrets of Sarlona), Foundation of Stone (Spell Compendium), Local Tremor (Races of the Dragon), Soften Earth and Stone, Speaking Stones (Magic of Eberron), Stone Shape.  At 6th Level you may also choose from the following: Eradicate Earth (Spell Compendium), Giant's Wrath (Spell Compendium), Meld Into Stone, Stony Grasp (Spell Compendium), or Tremor (Spell Compendium).  At 9th Level you may also choose from the following: Call of Stone (PHB II), Greater Stone Shape (Underdark), Heart of Earth (Complete Arcane), Hurtling Stone (Heroes of Battle), Spike Stones, Stone Metamorphosis (Underdark), Stoneskin, Stone Sphere (Spell Compendium), Transmute Mud to Rock, Transmute Rock to Mud, Transmute Sand to Stone (Sandstorm), or Wall of Stone.

*Ancient (Ex):* At Level 10 you gain a spell that you may cast as a Spell-Like Ability.  Caster Level of your Spell-Like Abilities is now equal to that of your spellcasting class (or 10th Level, whichever is higher).  You may choose from the following: Bones of the Earth (PHB II), Eye of Stone (Races of Stone), Flesh to Stone, Mineralize Warrior (Underdark), Move Earth, Sarcophagus of Stone (Spell Compendium), Stone to Flesh or Stone Tell.  

PLAYING AN ELDER 
 The other Giants look up to you for answers, and you regularly pray to Ptah (or whomever) that you have them.  Unlike the dumber Giant races you're smart enough to know just how little you really know.  You have power of course, but power implies neither intelligence nor wisdom, and your powers are fairly thematic...
*Combat*: Combat wise you're pretty much like any other spontaneous caster.  Some of your Spell-Like Abilities have some fighting applications of course, but since they're all stone or earth related most opponents see them coming.  Which is why the wiser among you learn some nifty surprise spells...
*Advancement*: The spells and skills you learn are largely dictated by circumstances of the moment.  Constant travel means you need to adapt to whatever is needed most at the time.  Being the universes foremost scholar isn't much helpful if you're trapped in Beholder Space.  And if you live in a fairly comfortable area and aren't traveling , you really don't need to be a combatant so much as being able to help those who depend on you for aid in other ways.
*Resources*: Elders are generally well-respected, and unless you behave in a particularly evil manner you can depend on the help of your fellow Giants. 

ELDERS IN THE WORLD 
_"WE NEED YOUR HELP! THERE'S A NEOGI SHIP OUTSIDE!"_ 
 Back in the good old days your people solved problems by hitting them with boulders till they died or went away.  Unfortunately that wasn't enough to stop the Neogi from enslaving you.  Power simple wasn't enough for all situations.  You needed knowledge as well, and Ptah provided.  Since then you've tried to uphold your end of things by trying to have an answer for every question.  It drives some of you a little crazy.
*Daily Life*: When you aren't studying hard to better yourself, you tend to handle requests by the tribesmen who are coming to you for aid.  There are always problems that need handling.                                                                                                           
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Being the defacto leaders and wise men of Spacesea Giant society, the Elders run or belong to a great many organizations.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's who know about Spacesea Giants are willing to give you a chance.  Many of your people are merchants or guards after all.  Those who aren't knowledgeable about your race see you as any other Giant, meaning you make them a tad nervous.

ELDERS IN THE GAME 
 For a PC to take this class assumes the party is in someway important to the Giants.  Which, assuming they're all Giants is probably not so bad.  Humanoids and smaller entities may be a little envious of the Elders time in the spotlight.
*Adaptation*: This is obviously intended for Spelljammer (or for a Stone Giant campaign).  But adaptation should be simple enough.
*Encounters*: Elders are found piloting spacecraft, leading small communities of Giants, or the temples dedicated to their God.   Many are also found in libraries or other repositories of information.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 22*: The PC's are responding to a distress call, when a nearby ship of Giants orders them to stand down or prepare to be boarded.  Gonna be a hot night...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC ELDER* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Class Name gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th


Spacesea Giant Racial Feats

Elder
You're more adept than usual with spells involving the earth you came from.
*Prerequisites*: Spacesea Giant or Stone Giant, ability to cast spells or use Spell-Like Abilities, Cha 15+
*Benefits*: Spells you cast with the Earth Descriptor are cast at +1 Caster Level.


Mace of the Earth
You can create potent weapons from stone.
*Prerequisites*: Spacesea Giant or Stone Giant, able to cast Stone Shape as a Spell or Spell-Like Ability
*Benefits*: When using Stone Shape to create a club or mace from stone, it is a +2 weapon.


Dense Flesh
Your flesh is increasingly rocklike.
*Prerequisites*: Spacesea Giant or Stone Giant, Con 24+
*Benefits*: You gain DR 5/-.  This stacks with similar DR gained from Spells or Class Abilities.


Well Traveled
You have long traveled the reaches of the universe.
*Prerequisites*: Spacesea Giant, Knowledge (Wildspace) 6 ranks, Diplomacy 6 ranks
*Benefits*: You may always take 10 on Knowledge (Wildspace) and Diplomacy Checks.

----------


## Draconi Redfir

Oh wow this thing is still going, that's amazing. Don't think i've been here since the old bleak-ink days, how're things going?

Pefore posting this i went back and looked up some of the old things i had some influince in, mainly the hybrids of the three primary goblinoid races, but i couldn't seem to find the Goblin/bugbear hybrid, did you not make one of those or am i just blind at two AM?

----------


## Bhu

I'll look back through the pages to make sure I didn't miss anything

----------


## Draconi Redfir

hah, alright.

mnow i feel like i outta contribute in some way here though. Hmmm... been doing  lot of Shdow/plne of shadow stuff in my current pathfinder game. maybe i could make some shadow-plane goblins for high-magic campains...

----------


## Bhu

It's the Kleinbar you're looking for, it redirected to the wrong page so i fixed the link.  GOsh I miss Bleak Ink  :Small Frown:   It's nice to see you back though!  Feel free to post stuff!

----------


## Draconi Redfir

yeah me too :Small Frown:  think it's kinda my fault she's gone too, long story. but hey thanks! i've got a lot of other stuff i need to do sooner or later, so many projects. buuut if i'm ever in a D&D mood i'll see what i can do :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bhu

Spacesea Giant now has Racial Sub Levels, Elder has crunch, fluff will be up shortly.

----------


## Bhu

*FOREST GIANT*

_"Your kind does not belong here, little goblin."_  

 Forest giants have gnarled, woodlike skin and leafy hair and beards.   Their hands and feet are rootlike, and indeed they can pt down roots and sleep for years at a time, being mistaken for trees.

FOREST GIANT RACIAL TRAITS  
· +20 Strength, +12 Constitution, +4 Wisdom, +2 Charisma.
· Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.  Space is 10', Reach is 10'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 40 ft.
· Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): At will: Entangle, Speak with Animals, Speak with Plants
1/day: Call Nature's Ally IV, Hold Monster, Wall of Thorns
· Fire Vulnerability: Forest Giants take 1 and a half times normal damage from fire.
· Plantblooded Subtype: Creatures with the Plantblooded Subtype are considered Plants for purposes of spells/feats/powers/etc.
· +10 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Racial Hit Dice: A Forest Giant begins with sixteen levels of Giant, which provide 16d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +12, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +10, Ref +5, and Will +5.  A Forest Giants Giant levels give it skill points equal to 19 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 6 Feats.  Its class skills are Hide , Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. 
·   FOrest Giants have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d10 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack. 
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven, Sylvan.
· Level Adjustment: +6
· Favored Class: Ranger

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*: +4d% years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 13'
*Height Modifier*: +2d8"
*Base Weight*: 6000 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x 100 lbs.

FOREST GIANT CHARACTERS 
 Forest Giants are meant for being stealthy beatsticks.  
*Adventuring Race*: Forest Giants go on adventures to protect their forests, or in some rare cases for revenge.
*Character Development*: Given their LA and Racial Hit Dice any sort of spellcaster is usually out, though they prefer Ranger or Druid to other possibilities if they become one.  Usually they become Rogues or Scouts given that the role they normally play is hidden protector of the forest.
*Character Names*: Forest Giant names are very long and personal, and they usually go by nicknames among outsiders.

ROLEPLAYING A FOREST GIANT 
 You don't understand the passions or need for hurry among the other races.  The only time you move or think with relative quickness are in the rare times an emergency presents itself.  And those emergencies are usually cause by the other races...
*Personality*: Most Forest Giants are quiet and peaceful.  They are more fond of deep thinking than violence or carousing, and do not look fondly on fire or noise.
*Behaviors*: Forest Giants are fond of pretending to be trees in order to quietly assess their surroundings or spy on intruders.
*Language*: Forest Giants speak their own dialect of the Giant tongue.

FOREST GIANT SOCIETY 
 The Forest Giants are such loners and individualists they can only be said to have a culture or society in it's loosest sense.  They only really meet for mating and for times of trouble, each pursuing his own thoughts the rest of the time or sleeping.
*Alignment* : Forest Giants are largely Neutral Good, as they keep to themselves but do oppose Evil when it is encountered.
*Lands* : Forest Giants live only in the most remote Forests of Cerilia, staying far from the Humanoid races.
*Settlements* : Forest Giants do not generally leave their homelands.
*Beliefs* : Cerilia's Giants have no Gods.
*Relations*: Forest Giants avoid the other races, only actively interfering if they prove to be Evil or start fires, or begin desecrating the forests.

FOREST GIANT ADVENTURES 
· There are Goblins in the forest.  You've no idea what the mercenary monsters want, but you want them gone.  Unfortunately there are too many to simply assault on your own so you will need to request help.  
· The Rjurik have always been tolerated at the periphery of your territory, but a dark power has come upon them.  They don't look the same somehow, they don't even smell the same.  Their eyes have gone white.  They don't speak anymore.  It's time you did something about this before it spreads.
· An Ice Giant has been seen in the Forests.  Knowing them as you do this cannot be tolerated.




*Forest Giant Racial Substitution Levels*

*Druid*
*Levels 5, 8, 11, 12, 15*:  You gain different options with Wild Shape.
*Wild Shape*:  At 5th Level you can become any Medium or Large Plant.  You can become a Small Plant at Level 8, a Huge Plant at Level 11, and a Tiny Plant at Level 15.  At 12th Level you may become Animals.

*Ranger*
*Levels 2, 6, and 11*: You gain new options with Combat Style.
*Combat Style*:  

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.

----------


## Bhu

*Forest Giant* (Birthright) 
                      Large Giant (Plantblooded)
*Hit Dice:*             16d8+96 (168 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          19 (-1 Size, +10 Natural), touch 9, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +12/+33
*Attack:*               Slam +21 melee (1d10+10) 
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +21 melee (1d10+10) 
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Spell-Like Abilities
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Fire Vulnerability
*Saves:*                Fort +16, Ref +5, Will +7
*Abilities:*            Str 30, Dex 10, Con 23, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 13
*Skills:*               Hide +10, Listen +10, Move Silently +8, Spot +10
*Feats:*               Awesome Blow, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Natural Weapon, Power Attack, Quicken Spell-Like Ability, Spell-Like Ability Focus (Hold Monster)
*Environment:*          Any Forest
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     9
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral Good
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +6

Cerilian Forest Giants are found in the deepest woods far from human contact.  They appear as humanoids with gnarled woodlike skin, and leafy hair and beards.  Their fingers and toes are long and rootlike, and they often put down roots and sleep for years if there is no invasion of loggers or other unnatural disturbance in the forest they protect. 

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At will: Entangle, Speak with Animals, Speak with Plants
1/day: Call Nature's Ally IV, Hold Monster, Wall of Thorns

*Fire Vulnerability:* Forest Giants take 1 and a half times normal damage from fire.

*Plantblooded Subtype:* Creatures with the Plantblooded Subtype are considered Plants for purposes of spells/feats/powers/etc.

*Combat:* Forest Giants quietly harass intruders with their spell-like abilities, but if this doesn't convince them to leave they just as quietly beat them into submission with their fists.

----------


## Bhu

*FOREST PROTECTOR* 

 

_"Fire will always betray you."_  

 Forest Protectors have taken it upon themselves to make it their life mission to keep Evil from invading their forest homes, as well as those pesky Humanoids who like to cut and burn trees.

BECOMING A FOREST PROTECTOR   
A few Levels in Druid will do you.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Forest Giant (Cerilian)
*Class Abilities*:  Trackless Step
*Skills*:  Hide 4 ranks, Knowledge (Nature) 4 ranks, Move Silently 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Rooting


*Class Skills*
 The Forest Protector's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (geography) (Int), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Fire Resistance 5, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Awakening
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Forest's Wrath
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Fire Resistance 10, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Awakening
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Forest's Wrath
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Fire Resistance 15, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Awakening
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Forest's Wrath
10.+10   +7     +3     +3   Lord of the Green, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: The Forest Protector gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Fire Resistance (Ex):* You gain Fire Resistance 5 at Level 1.  This increases to 10 at Level 4, and 15 at Level 7.

*Awakening (Su):* At 2nd Level you may cast Awaken on trees only 3/day as a Supernatural Ability.

At 5th Level you may cast Sending at will as a Supernatural Ability, but may only communicate with trees you have personally Awakened, or beings that have at least one Level in Forest Protector.

At 8th Level you may cast Mass Awaken instead of Awaken.

*Forest's Wrath (Su):* At 3rd Level you may cast Nature's Wrath 3/day as a Supernatural Ability.

At 6th Level you may cast Poison Thorns 3/day as a Supernatural Ability.

At 9th Level you may cast Poison Vines 3/day as a Supernatural Ability.

*Lord of the Green (Su):* While in your forest home you permanently have an Invisibility spell in effect on your person (turning this on or off is a Swift Action), and may cast Transport Via Plants at will as a Supernatural Ability.

PLAYING A FOREST PROTECTOR 
 Foolish Goblinoids and their reliance on fire as a weapon against your kind.  They should know better.  They deserve being stepped on.
*Combat*: Forest Protectors prefer subtlety to overt force, but they aren't shy if it becomes necessary.  But if given the choice they fight from he shadows to prevent intruders from having an opponent to truly confront.
*Advancement*: How you advance is generally up to you, but most Protectors advance along similar lines.
*Resources*: Forest Protectors are usually on their own, but the more open veterans who have made peaceable contact with other races in their territory can sometimes call on them for aid.

FOREST PROTECTORS IN THE WORLD 
_"Did that tree just snort disapprovingly?"_ 
 Forest Protectors are seen, not heard, and if they can help it they aren't seen all that often.  They prefer o work through their Awakened helpers, silently disrupting opponents with spells or other abilities rather than personally confronting them.
*Daily Life*: Your life is absorbed by your job.  The forest is a big place, and there are lots of bad guys out there.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Forest Protector's concentrate solely on their life's mission, and rarely have time for any organization that does not have the same goal in mind.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's rarely encounter Forest Protector's unless hey live in or enter their domain.

FOREST PROTECTORS IN THE GAME 
 This is kind of limiting so DM's may wish to restrict it to NPC's who don't need to travel.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for forest only campaigns, because only world shattering events will convince a Protector o leave his home otherwise.
*Encounters*: Unless PC's live in, and otherwise protect or despoil the forest, they probably won't encounter Protectors, and should probably be thankful for that.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 22*: The NPC's have made camp, and just started a cooking fire when a disapproving tree leans down and asks them what the hell they think they're doing.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*


*EPIC FOREST PROTECTOR* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Forest Protector gains a Bonus Feat every 4 levels higher than 20th


Forest Giant Racial Feats

Rooting
You can put down roots to gain nourishment, or even hibernate.
*Prerequisites*: Forest Giant, Con 26+
*Benefits*: As a Standard Action you can put down roots and effectively become a tree, entering a sort of suspended animation.  You gain a +8 Circumstance Bonus to Disguise Checks if opponents suspect you are not a tree.   You do not need food or water as you get all your nutritional needs from the sun and soil, and while in hibernation also gain the benefits of an Endure Elements spell.  


Toughened Bark
You have learned to enhance your natural toughness.
*Prerequisites*: Forest Giant, Wis 18+
*Benefits*: You may cast Barkskin at will as a Supernatural Ability.


Hand of the Forest
You can hold intruders fast.
*Prerequisites*: Forest Giant, Wis 18+
*Benefits*: You may cast Briar Web at will as a Supernatural Ability.


Green Speech
You can use the trees as a communication network.
*Prerequisites*: Forest Giant, Hand of the Forest
*Benefits*: You may cast Forest Eyes and Forest Voice 3/day as a Supernatural Ability.

----------


## Bhu

My apologies for the delay, I'm having trouble making rent this month, will resume shortly.

----------


## Bhu

*Ice Giant* (Birthright)
                      Huge Giant (Cold)
*Hit Dice:*             15d8+105 (172 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          19 (-2 Size, +11 Natural), touch 8, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +11/+32
*Attack:*               Slam +22 melee (1d10+12 plus 1d8 plus 1 Str) or Rock +22 ranged (2d8+12)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +22 melee (1d10+12 plus 1d8 plus 1 Str) or Rock +22 ranged (2d8+12)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing, Ice Throwing, Spell-Like Abilities, Cold 
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Glacial Dependency
*Saves:*                Fort +16, Ref +5, Will +9
*Abilities:*            Str 36, Dex 10, Con 24, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 15
*Skills:*               Climb +28, Concentration +22, Intimidate +18, Listen +19, Spot +19
*Feats:*                Brutal Throw, Far Shot, Penetrating Shot, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Power Throw
*Environment:*          Any Cold
*Organization:*         Solitary or Group (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:*    11 
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Lawful Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +8

Cerilian Ice Giants resemble larger than usual Frost Giants rimed over with frost and ice.  They are found only in Cerilia's colder northern wastes, retreating to the glaciers during the summer as they waste away in warmer weather.  They plot to cover the world in ice.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 140 feet for an Ice Giants thrown rocks. 

*Ice Throwing (Su):* If the Ice Giant has no rocks available to throw it can manufacture it's own.  As a Full Attack it can creat and throw a magical ball of ice that does damage equal to the rocks it normally throws plus 1d8 cold damage plus 1 point of temporary Strength damage.  In addition it shatters on impact doing an additional 1d8 damage in adjacent squares.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At will: Fog Cloud
1/day: Cone of Cold, Ice Storm, Planar Ally (Ice Paraelemental only), Wall of Ice

*Cold (Su):* The Ice Giants attacks do an additional 1d8 Cold damage, and opponents attacking it with a Natural Weapon, Unarmed Strike or Grapple take 1d8 Cold damage as well as 1 point of temporary Strength damage.  

*Glacial Dependency:*  Ice Giants do not take movement penalties on snow and ice, and are at no risk of falling.  In temperatures above 30 degrees F they must make Fortitude Save with a -4 Racial Penalty as though they were in above 90 degrees (in addition damage done if they fail the Save is lethal, see DMG).    If the temperature is above 50 degrees they must save every 10 minutes as though the temperature were over 110.  In temperatures above 80 degrees they take damage as though it were above 140.

*Combat:* Ice Giants will cover one another with thrown rocks and balls of ice while they summon ice paraelementals.  Once they've all summoned their allies they wade into the fray opening up with spells as they go along.

----------


## Bhu

*ICE GIANTS*

 

_"The Ice will embrace all."_  

Cerilian Ice Giants resemble larger than usual Frost Giants rimed over with frost and ice. 

ICE GIANT RACIAL TRAITS  
· +20 Strength, +14 Constitution, +4 Intelligence, +8 Wisdom, +4 Charisma.
· Size Class: Huge size. -2 penalty to Armor Class, -2 penalty on attack rolls, -8 penalty on Hide checks, +8 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits quadruple those of Medium characters.  Space is 15', Reach is 15'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 40 ft.
· Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 140 feet for an Ice Giants thrown rocks. 
· Ice Throwing (Su): If the Ice Giant has no rocks available to throw it can manufacture it's own. As a Full Attack it can creat and throw a magical ball of ice that does damage equal to the rocks it normally throws plus 1d8 cold damage plus 1 point of temporary Strength damage. In addition it shatters on impact doing an additional 1d8 damage in adjacent squares.
· Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): At will: Fog Cloud
1/day: Cone of Cold, Ice Storm, Planar Ally (Ice Paraelemental only), Wall of Ice
· Cold (Su): The Ice Giants attacks do an additional 1d8 Cold damage, and opponents attacking it with a Natural Weapon, Unarmed Strike or Grapple take 1d8 Cold damage as well as 1 point of temporary Strength damage. 
· Glacial Dependency: Ice Giants do not take movement penalties on snow and ice, and are at no risk of falling. In temperatures above 30 degrees F they must make Fortitude Save with a -4 Racial Penalty as though they were in above 90 degrees (in addition damage done if they fail the Save is lethal, see DMG). If the temperature is above 50 degrees they must save every 10 minutes as though the temperature were over 110. In temperatures above 80 degrees they take damage as though it were above 140.
· +11 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Racial Hit Dice: An Ice Giant begins with sixteen levels of Giant, which provide 16d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +12, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +10, Ref +5, and Will +5.  A Forest Giants Giant levels give it skill points equal to 19 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 6 Feats.  Its class skills are Climb, Concentration, Intimidate, Listen, and Spot.
·   Ice Giants have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d8 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common, Aquan, Auran.
· Level Adjustment: +8
· Favored Class: Ranger

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*: +4d% years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 16'  Female: 15'8"
*Height Modifier*: +2d8"
*Base Weight*: Male: 6000 lbs   Female: 4500 lbs
*Weight Modifier*: x100 lbs.

ICE GIANT CHARACTERS 
 Unlike most Giants, Cerilian Ice Giants would make pretty decent Gish of you can overcome the Racial Hit Dice/LA problem.
*Adventuring Race*: Most adventuring Ice Giants are raiding more southern lands or searching for a way to bring about endless winter.  Many also journey for personal glory or revenge as well.
*Character Development*: The majority of Ice Giants are raisers of some sort, which plays well into their melee abilities.  If the DM is willing to let you exchange racial hit dice or buy off LA they could make decent casters as well given their stats.
*Character Names*: Ice Giant naming conventions are not known as no one has really been exposed to their society and came back.

ROLEPLAYING AN ICE GIANT 
 The other races are little more than easily broken toys to you, and you do not understand their natures.  You can see banding together against a common foe who is more powerful, but little else of their behavior has any duplicate in your world view.
*Personality*: Ice Giants are cold, cruel, and lacking much of what we would describe as 'humanity'.
*Behaviors*: When observed Ice Giants have been on raids or indulging in some form of torturing captives.  Their tendency to stick to their own homes for most of the time has fairly well isolated them from the world.
*Language*: Ice Giants speak the same tongue used by mos of Cerilia's Giants.

ICE GIANT SOCIETY 
 Little is known of Ice Giant society, other than their praise of utmost cruelty and their petty nature that leads them to make decisions whose consequences sometimes turn out poorly for them.
*Alignment* : Ice Giants are almost exclusively Lawful Evil, and are known far and wide for their spiteful cruelty.  They seem to dislike everything that exists outside of themselves.
*Lands* :  Ice Giants only live in the extreme Northern reaches of Cerilia, where it is always frozen.
*Settlements* : Their dependency on frigid temperatures makes settling away from home very dangerous for the Ice Giants, and hey only leave it when the rest of the world is frozen.
*Beliefs* : Cerilia's Giants have no Gods.
*Relations*: The Ice Giants seem to view the rest of the world as something to be extinguished.  Their race has no known allies.

ICE GIANT ADVENTURES 
· The winter is especially harsh this year, and you and your companions have been asked to scout southward to test the Humanoids' defenses.
· Rumor has reached the ears of your people of a way to make the cold winters permanent, and it is your task to investigate.
· The land does not sustain you as it once did, and all of Giantkind is gathering to see what can be done about this.



*Ice Giant Racial Substitution Levels*

*Druid*
*Level 1*: Replace Animal Companion with Enhanced Spontaneous casting
*Enhanced Spontaneous casting*:  In addition to summoning spells you may now spontaneously cast spells with the Cold descriptor
*Level 1*: Replace Wild Empathy with Cold Empathy
*Cold Empathy (Ex)*:  You gain a +4 Bonus on Diplomacy Checks with creatures of the Cold Subtype.
*Level 2*: Replace Woodland Stride with Icewalking
*Icewalking (Ex)*:  You move normally across ice and snow.

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Replace Wild Empathy with Cold Empathy
*Cold Empathy*:  You gain a +4 Bonus on Diplomacy Checks with creatures of the Cold Subtype.
*Level 4:* Replace Animal Companion with Arctic Guerilla
*Arctic Guerilla (Ex):* You gain a +2 Bonus on Hide, Knowledge (Geography), Move Silently and Survival Checks made in cold environments.
*Level 5*: Replace Woodland Stride with Icewalking
*Icewalking (Ex)*:  You move normally across ice and snow.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Fast Movement with Icewalking
*Icewalking (Ex):* You move normally across ice and snow.

----------


## Bhu

*ENVOY OF THE ICE* 

 

_:The Ice will cover all."_ 

 Envoys do their best to prolong winter so that their fellows can continue to raid into the south.  They are at the forefront of the Ice Giants quest to make  winter permanent the world over.

BECOMING AN ENVOY   
A few levels in Druid will do you.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Ice Giant
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast 2nd Level Druid spells
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Nature) 6 ranks, Spellcraft 6 ranks
*Feats*:   Any one of the four Racial Feats listed below


*Class Skills*
 The Envoy's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Knowledge (Arcana, Nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), or Survival (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Ice Magic
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Fire Resistance 5
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Fimbulwinter
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Ice Magic
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Fire Resistance 10
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Fimbulwinter
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Ice Magic
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Fire Resistance 15
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Fimbulwinter
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Winter King
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: An Envoy gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Ice Magic:* At Levels 1, 4, an 7 you may switch out one Druid spell and replace it with a spell from any list with the Cold Descriptor.

*Fire Resistance (Ex):* At Level 2 you gain Fire Resistance 5.  This increases to Fire Resistance 10 at level 5, and Fire Resistance 15 at Level 8.

*Fimbulwinter (Sp):* At Level 3 you may cast Fimbulwinter 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.  This increases to 2/day at Level 6, and 3/day at Level 9.

*Winter King (Su):* When using your Fimbulwinter Ability, the range, area and duration are doubled.

PLAYING AN ENVOY 
 You will one day enshrine the world in ice.  This is your life's work.  Your reason for existence.  It might be considered insane if it weren't for the fact that at times members of your profession have almost pulled it off. 
*Combat*: Envoys have bigger fish to fry than indulging in simple fisticuffs (or even magical fights for that matter).  They will use their spells to effect combat, but try not to be in the thick of things.
*Advancement*: Envoys almost religiously attempt to make their Fimbulwinter ability more powerful.  hey lay the foundation for the assaults their race launches upon the other realms.
*Resources*: Envoys enjoy great favor among their own kind, and can usually call upon anyone for help.

ENVOYS IN THE WORLD 
_"Were it not for the Envoys, the Ice Giants would be less of a threat."_ 
 The Envoys are rarely seen, and don't much interact with others.  Their magical research precludes social pleasantries.
*Daily Life*: Most of your time is taken up by study and experimentation.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: The Envoys are a loose affiliation, almost like a non-heirarchical church of some sort.

NPC Reaction 
 Given that you're usually spotted during an Ice Giant raid, NPC's are usually terrified of you.

ENVOYS IN THE GAME 
 This might be better for NPC's than for players given it's nature.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for Birthright campaigns, but could be adapted.
*Encounters*: Envoys are usually only seen when conducting an experiment designed to prolong and spread winter.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 22*: The PC's have been hired to terminate whatever is causing a magical winter that is killing local crops.  Ice Giants have been seen in the local area and are presumed responsible..


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC ENVOY* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Envoy of the Ice gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th


Ice Giant Racial Feats

Winter's Healing
You can repair yourself in the most frigid temperatures.
*Prerequisites*: Ice Giant, Con 28+
*Benefits*: You have Fast Healing 1 if the temperature is below 32 degrees Farenheit.


Cold Presence
You have learned to extend he reach of your freezing temperatures.
*Prerequisites*: Ice Giant, Cha 18+
*Benefits*: You may cast Zone of Cold at will as a Supernatural Ability.


Hand of Winter
You can cause frostbite with a touch
*Prerequisites*: Ice Giant, Cha 18+
*Benefits*: You may cast Lesser Frostburn at will as a Supernatural Ability.


Winters Approach
You can call up foul weather.
*Prerequisites*: Ice Giant, Hand of Winter
*Benefits*: You may cast Glacial Globe of Invulnerability and Control Temperature 3/day as a Supernatural Ability.

----------


## Bhu

Does anyone know if the Giant godsd have 3e stats?

----------


## Bhu

For the curious, yes this is the Runecaster from Giantcraft.


*RUNECASTER*

 

_"Writing has much power."_  

 Runecasters are arcane spellcasters of a sort who focus their power through runes.  By inscribing these runes on the correct objects they can temporarily create magical items or effects.  Unlike most spellcasters they are not as limited in their selection of weapons and armor, and as such many make fairly good battle mages of one sort or another.  Legend has it that Annam passed the secrets of runecraft on to the Giants after learning it from a high level Modron he bested in a game of chance.  Runecraft is said to have been expeditious in winning the Giants war on Dragonkind, and they guard it jealously.  While in theory any intelligent being can become a Runecaster, the secrets are kept so closely that few if any other races have ever had a member educated in the art.

MAKING A RUNECASTER  
 You are best at buffing the party, or making traps against possible bad guys.  It's generally best to concentrate on some area of specialty (which for Runecasters usually means straight up warfare).
*Abilities*: Much of the Runecasters abilities require Wisdom, and learning them requires Intelligence.  Constitution will be helpful in keeping them alive, and depending on whether or not you intend to participate heavily in combat you may wish Strength as well.
*Races*: Runecasters are almost exclusively of giantkind, though some have leaked the secrets to the occasional Human, Elf, or Dwarf.
*Alignment*: Much like Wizards, Runecasters have no real restrictions on Alignment, though truly Chaotic individuals rarely have the focus necessary to become one.
*Starting Gold*: Same as Wizards
*Starting Age*: Same as Wizards

*Class Skills*
 The Runecaster's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Knowledge (All, Int), Profession (Wis), and Spellcraft (Int).
*Skills Per Day at 1st Level* : (2 + int)x4
*Skills Per Day at Each Additional Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities  Maximum Rune Level
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Runecasting             1
2. +1    +3     +0     +3                            1
3. +2    +3     +1     +3                            2
4. +3    +4     +1     +4                            2
5. +3    +4     +1     +4    Bonus Feat              3
6. +4    +5     +2     +5                            3
7. +5    +5     +2     +5                            4
8. +6    +6     +2     +6                            4
9. +6    +6     +3     +6                            5
10.+7    +7     +3     +7    Bonus Feat              5
11.+8    +7     +3     +7                            6
12.+9    +8     +4     +8                            6
13.+9    +8     +4     +8                            7
14.+10   +9     +4     +9                            7
15.+11   +9     +5     +9    Bonus Feat              8
16.+12   +10    +5     +10                           8
17.+12   +10    +5     +10                           9
18.+13   +11    +6     +11                           9
19.+14   +11    +6     +11                           9
20.+15   +12    +6     +12   Bonus Feat              9
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Runecasters are proficient with Simple and Martial Weapons, and with Light and Medium Armor and all Shields (except Tower Shields)

*Runecasting:*  To learn, prepare, or cast a rune, the Runecaster must have an Intelligence score equal to at least 10 + the rune level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a Runecaster's rune is 10 + the spell level + the Runecaster's Wisdom modifier.  A Runecaster begins play knowing 3 1st Level Runes, and automatically learns 1 rune per level thereafter.  Unlike spells a rune does not have to be used immediately once cast, and a Runecaster can have a number of active runes equal to his level.  They also get bonus runes for a high Wisdom score in a manner similar to the ways Wizards get bonus spells for high Intelligence.  At 1st Level the Runecaster gets one of the following Feats for free: Runic Defenses, Runic Wards, Runic Weaponry, Runic Wonders.  The Feat taken dictates what kinds of Runes you can shape.  Once the caster has learned multiple Rune Feats he may cast Runes he know in different ways if applicable.  For example if a Runecaster takes Runic Wonders at 1st Level and knows the Weakness Rune he can use it to make a cursed Wondrous Item.  If he later learns Runic Weaponry he can also use the Weakness rune to make a magic weapon.

*Bonus Feat:* At Levels 5, 19, 15, and 20 a Runecaster gains a Bonus Feat he qualifies for from the following list: Runic Defenses, Runic Wards, Runic Weaponry, Runic Wonders.

PLAYING A RUNECASTER 
 You may be tougher than a Wizard, but you aren't quite as versatile.  Planning will be everything to you.   You need to prepare runes in advance so you can activate them at need, so spontaneity is your enemy.  You can enhance your parties equipment, trap the bejeezus out of the local area, or craft temporary magic items, but you can't generally do it all at once until you get to higher levels.  Runes that mimic Divination magic will generally be your friend as they will aid you in figuring out what you may need in the immediate future.
*Religion*: Being as they are mostly Giants, and received the gift of runecraft from Annam, by far the vast majority of worship the Giant Gods (particularly Annam).  The rare humanoid who learns the art may worship his own Gods, but in all likelihood his teacher still requires some fealty to the Giant pantheon.
*Other Classes*: Classes that respect wisdom, learning, and divine insight will get along well with the Runecaster.  Given their prominence in war, purely martial classes will get along well them too.  Rogues and other spurious characters, or practicioners of evil magic such as necromancy are often shunned by runecasters.
*Combat*: Runecasters are at their best in combat when they have advance knowledge of it's coming.  Runes take time and effort to prepare, and doing so on the battlefield is ill-advised.  On the other hand, if a Runecaster has time to prepare he can have a great many rune-enhanced items ready.  If they know their foe they can be most dangerous.
*Advancement*: Most Runecasters zealously study the perfection and expansion of their craft.  Since it was originally developed in wartime there are a great many who develop it towards that purpose, but with the war on Dragons long over they have begun to pursue more peaceful purposes.  

RUNECASTERS IN THE WORLD 
_"The Master will see you now."_ 
 The Runecasters propensity for using divinations often puts them on the spot.  Anything with ill intentions in the are will know you have a chance of accidentally stumbling onto their schemes while looking for something else.  This is generally why Runecasters are reclusive.  Being far away from the scheming masses means they are less likely to be murdered for their troubles.
*Daily Life*: Much of a Runecasters time is spent in study, and occasionally in preparation for probable trouble ahead.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: There are many informal schools for runecraft, but few dedicated collages of the type associated with wizardry.  Runecaster schools are headed by one individual, who accepts as many pupils as he wishes, assuming he finds them worthy.  

NPC Reaction 
 Runecasters generally receive respect among giants so long as they aren't obviously evil.  Other races generally tend to perceive them in much the same way they perceive Wizards.  On Faerun they might get the stink eye from Dragons since Runecasters were on the forefront of their war.

RUNECASTERS IN THE GAME
 Dragons will generally be pissed at you on sight.  After all your relatives probably killed their relatives.  So depending on how well some locals remember the ancient Giant-Dragon wars, the Runecaster could precipitate a rough reception for the party.
*Adaptation*: Runecasters have a bit of history on Faerun as they were a major part of the Giant war effort against Dragon-kind.  On other worlds they aren't quite as famous.  If Annam is unknown there Runecasters may be nonexistent, unless you want a different origin for them.
*Encounters*: Whenever the Giants go to war it is almost certain the Runecasters will be there.  Beyond the emergency needs of their people they are generally reclusive, spending their time in study.  



*EPIC RUNECASTER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Runes* The Runecasters shaoer level is equal to her class level. The number of active Runes the Runecaster may have going at any one time does not increase after 20th level. Each time the Runecaster achieves a new level, he or she learns two new Runes of any level that he or she can cast (according to his or her new level). 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Runecaster gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th.

----------


## Bhu

*Runecasting*

First a Rune must be concentrated upon and drawn (this is referred to as shaping), the time of this process varying depending on the rune cast.  This action is much like casting a spell, and provokes an attack of opportunity, and anything that would force a caster to make a Concentration Check to cast a spell will force a Runecaster to make one to continue shaping a rune.  At this stage runes effectively have a Somatic component as you are required to be able to draw them.  Once successfully shaped the rune is considered 'active'.  A Runecaster may have a number of 'active' runes equal to his Runecaster Level.  Once active a Runecaster may access a runes power at any time he wishes as long as it is within 60 ft.  The exact type of Action varies from rune to rune, but it involves a Verbal component as the Runecaster must speak to access a rune.  Once a runes power has been accessed it has a limited time before it runs out of power and must be reshaped to be used again.  For runes that mimic spells, your caster Level is the same as your Runecaster Level (i.e. your shaper level).  Runes use the following format:

*Rune Name*
*Level* The Level of the rune, similar to the level of a spell.
*Focus* The object a rune must be carved on to work properly.
*Shaping Time* How long it takes to shape a rune.
*Access Time* The type of Action necessary to access a rune.

_Description of the runes effects_


Most runes duplicate a spell of some sort so the school of magic, descriptors, range, target/area, duration, saving throw, and spell resistance are identical to the spell in questions unless the texts description mentions differently.

*Inscribe Rune Feats*

*Runic Defenses*
*Prerequisites* Runecaster Level 1
*Benefits* Runic Defenses allows you to shape runes upon armor and shields, temporarily transforming them into magic items when they are accessed.  Please note that like all items created by the Inscribe Rune Feats, these items can be used by anyone but must be accessed by their shaper.

*Runic Wards*
*Prerequisites* Runecaster Level 1
*Benefits* Runic Wards allow for a variety of effects.  They can be shaped upon other beings as warnings, curses, or occasionally even beneficial effects.  They can be shaped upon traps or objects as magical traps.  And they can be shaped on any surface as a trap or defensive fortification.

*Runic Weaponry*
*Prerequisites* Runecaster Level 1
*Benefits* Runic Weaponry allows you to shape runes upon weapons, temporarily making them magic items.

*Runic Wonders*
*Prerequisites* Runecaster Level 1
*Benefits*  Runic Wonders are everyday items made magical via the inscription of a rune.



*Metarune Feats* 

*Appalling Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat
*Benefits*  A target damaged by this Rune is also Frightened for 3 rounds.  Shaping or Activating an Appalling Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another 2 rounds.

*Chain Rune*
*Prerequisites* Runic Wards
*Benefits*  Any Runic Ward that mimics a spell that specifies a single target and has a range greater than touch can be chained so as to affect that primary target normally, then arc to a number of secondary targets equal to your caster level (maximum 20). Each arc affects one secondary target chosen by you, all of which must be within 30 feet of the primary target, and none of which can be affected more than once. You can choose to affect fewer secondary targets than the maximum. If the chained rune deals damage, the secondary targets each take half as much damage as the primary target (rounded down) and can attempt Reflex saving throws for half damage (whether the spell allows the original target a save or not). For spells that don't deal damage, the save DCs against arcing effects are reduced by 4.  Shaping or Activating a Chain Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another 3 rounds.

*Clangorous Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat
*Benefits*  A target damaged by this Rune is also Deafened for 3 rounds.  Shaping or Activating a Clangorous Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Coercive Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat
*Benefits*  An opponent damaged by this rune takes a -2 Penalty on Will Saves for 3 rounds.  Shaping or Activating a Coercive Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another 2 rounds.

*Consecrate Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Good Alignment, and Inscribe Rune Feat.
*Benefits* Any Rune you modify via this Feat gains the Good Descriptor.  If it does damage, half of that damage is Sacred damage (and is unaffected by DR or Energy Resistance/Immunity.  Shaping or Activating a Consecrated Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Corrupt Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Evil Alignment, and Inscribe Rune Feat.
*Benefits* Any Rune you modify via this Feat gains the Evil Descriptor.  If it does damage, half of that damage is Profane damage (and is unaffected by DR or Energy Resistance/Immunity.  Shaping or Activating a Corrupt Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Disruptive Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat, any Metarune Feat
*Benefits*  The Save DC of any Spells, Spell-Like Abilities or Supernatural Abilities of an opponent damaged by this Rune are reduced by -2 for 3 rounds.  Shaping or Activating a Disruptive Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another 2 rounds.

*Empower Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat
*Benefits*  All variable, numeric effects of an empowered rune are increased by one-half. An empowered rune deals half again as much damage as normal, cures half again as many hit points, affects half again as many targets, and so forth, as appropriate.  Shaping or Activating an Empowered Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another 2 rounds.

*Extend Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat
*Benefits*  An extended rune lasts twice as long as normal. A rune with a duration of concentration, instantaneous, or permanent is not affected by this feat.  Shaping or Activating a Extended Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Far Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat
*Benefits*  You can alter a rune with a range of close, medium, or long to increase its range by 100%.  Shaping or Activating a Far Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Fire Rune*
*Prerequisites* Runic Weaponry or Runic Wards
*Benefits*  When a Muspelheim Rune is accessed it does 2 additional points of fire damage per Rune Level.  In the case of Runic Weaponry it provides this damage on the next successful strike.  Shaping or Activating a Fire Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another 2 rounds.  Shaping or Activating a Fire Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Forceful Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat
*Benefits*  When this rune takes effect, opponents who are affected by it are pushed back to a minimum of 20 ft. away from the rune, taking 1d6 damage per 10 ft. traveled if they strike a solid object.  In the case of Runic Weapons this is when they next successfully damage an opponent.  In the case of Runic Wards this is when they take affect by being read (or whatever circumstance is required).  For Runic Defenses and Wonders this is when they are accessed.  Shaping or Activating a Forceful Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another 2 rounds.

*Hide Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feats
*Benefits*  Any rune modified by this Feat is invisible until accessed, and if Detect Magic or a similar effect is used to view the area containing the rune an Opposed Level Check to see any magical auras.  For Runic Wards requiring that opponents see them to be effective, they don't turn invisible, but still don't emanate a magical aura.  Shaping or Activating a Hidden Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Hindering Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat
*Benefits*  A target damaged by this Rune is also entangled for 3 rounds.  Shaping or Activating an Entangled Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Heightened Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat
*Benefits*  You learn an improved version of a rune you already know, allowing you to shape it as a Rune of a higher Level.  This must be applied to a rune you know, and you must be able to shape Runes of the new Level.  For example Seir is a 1st Level Rune.  Let's say Heightened Seir is a 4th Level rune.  You must be able to shape 4th Level runes to take this Feat and apply it to Seir.  This Feat may be taken multiple times, and applies to a different school of runes (Defenses, Wards, etc.) each time.  See the Rune list for the effects of Heightened runes.

*Ice Rune*
*Prerequisites* Runic Weaponry or Runic Wards
*Benefits*  When a Nifleheim Rune is accessed it does 2 additional points of cold damage per Rune Level.  In the case of Runic Weaponry it provides this damage on the next successful strike.  Shaping or Activating an Ice Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Maximize Rune*
*Prerequisites* any Inscribe Rune Feat
*Benefits*  All variable, numeric effects of a Rune modified by this feat are maximized. A Maximized Rune deals maximum damage, cures the maximum number of hit points, affects the maximum number of targets, etc., as appropriate.  Saving throws and opposed rolls (such as the one you make when you cast dispel magic) are not affected, nor are Runes without random variables.  Shaping or Activating a Maximized Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another 3 rounds.

*Persistent Rune*
*Prerequisites* Extend Rune
*Benefits*  You can increase the duration of any rune whose duration isn't instantaneous to last 24 hours.  Shaping or Activating a Persistent Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another 6 rounds.

*Quicken Rune*
*Prerequisites* any Inscribe Rune Feat
*Benefits*  You reduce the Shaping and Access Time of Runes.  Times are reduced as follows: A Swift Action becomes an Immediate Action.  A Standard Action becomes a Swift Action.  A Full Round Action becomes a Standard Action.  A Minute is reduced to a Full Round Action.  An Hour is reduced to a Minute.   Shaping or Activating a Quickened Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another 4 rounds.

*Sculpted Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Metarune Feat
*Benefits*  You can modify an area effect rune by changing the area's shape to either a cylinder (10-foot radius, 30 feet high), a 40-foot cone, four 10-foot cubes, a ball (20-foot-radius spread), or a 120-foot line. The Sculpted Rune works normally in all respects except for its shape.  Shaping or Activating a Sculpted Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Selective Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Metarune Feat
*Benefits*   This rune does not affect anyone you designate as an Ally when Shaping it.  Those you wish to be immune must be present when it is shaped.  Shaping or Activating a Selective Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Silence*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat, Runecaster Level 6th
*Benefits*  Accessing runes no longer has a verbal component.  Shaping or Activating a Silent Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Spirit Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat
*Benefits* A Spirit Rune has its full normal effect on incorporeal creatures, creatures on the Ethereal Plane or the Plane of Shadow, and creatures within an extradimensional space in the spell's area. Such creatures include ethereal creatures, creatures that are blinking or shadow walking, manifested ghosts, and creatures within the extradimensional space of a rope trick, portable hole, or familiar pocket (see page 106). You must be able to perceive a creature to target it with a Spirit Rune, but you do not need to perceive a creature to catch it in the area of a burst, cone, emanation, or spread.  Shaping or Activating a Spirit Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Stillness*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat, Runecaster Level 6th
*Benefits*  Shaping a rune no longer has a somatic component, as you inscribe the rune via pure force of will.  Shaping or Activating a Still Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Trap Rune*
*Prerequisites* Runic Wards
*Benefits*  This rune only modifies Wards that take effect when someone other than the Runecaster who inscribed them looks at them.  Instead they now take effect when a set or circumstances defined by the Runecaster during shaping take place.  For example it could be "when anyone touches this rune", "when anyone speaks within 10 ft of this rune", "when undead are adjacent to this rune" etc.  Shaping or Activating a Trap Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another round.

*Weakening Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat
*Benefits*  Targets damaged by this Rune take a -4 Penalty to Str for 3 rounds.  Shaping or Activating a Weakening Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another 2 rounds.

*Widened Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat
*Benefits*  Any rune modified by this Feat that has an area of effect has it's area of effect doubled (i.e. if it's a 10'x10' area it's now 20' x 20'.  Shaping or Activating a Widened Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another 3 rounds.

*Wight Rune*
*Prerequisites* Any Inscribe Rune Feat, Dod 
*Benefits*  Any target killed by this rune rises as a Wight within 1d4 days.  This Wight is not immediately under your control, but there are runes that can change that.  Shaping or Activating a Wight Rune means you cannot Shape or Activate other Metarunes for another 2 rounds.



*Rune Feats*

*Accessible*
*Prerequisites* Runecaster Level 3
*Benefits*  Runes may now be accessed by the Ally holding the item they are inscribed on as opposed to requiring the Runecaster who shaped them.  The Action required to access them remains the same, and still requires a Verbal component.

*Attunement*
*Prerequisites* Runecaster Level 5
*Benefits*  After spending 24 hours with an un-accessed rune you gain some benefits with it once you finally do access it.  In the case of Runic Weapons you gain +1 on attack and damage rolls with the weapon the rune is inscribed on.  In the case of Runic Defenses the Armor or Shield Bonus of the Armor or Shield the Rune is inscribed on increases by +2.  In the case of Runic Wards or Wonders the Save DC of their effect increases by +2.  This effect has the same duration as the spell the rune mimics (i.e. if the effect is instantaneous you get the bonus that round, but if the effect lasts multiple rounds you get the bonus for that time).  This Feat may be taken multiple times, and you may attune an additional rune per day each time it is taken.

*Erasure*
*Prerequisites* Runemaster 
*Benefits*  As a Full Round Action you may attempt to erase a rune written by another Runecaster by succeeding in an opposed Level Check.  If you succeed the rune is deactivated, has no effect, and no longer counts towards the limit of active runes it's shaper may have at one time.  You may also use this to erase magical writing such as glyphs, symbols, etc.

*Expanded Learning: Defenses*
*Prerequisites* Runemaster
*Benefits* You may now attempt to learn Armor/Shield Properties and covert them to runes from the Defenses school.  This requires a Spellcraft Check (DC 15 plus the Properties effective Spell Level).  If the Check fails, the Runecaster must wait for the next day to try again.  If it succeeds the Runecaster may now shape the Property as a rune of the same level.  Shaping Time is a Swift Action for 1st and 2nd Level runes. a Standard Action for 3rd and 4th Level runes, a Full Round Action for 5th and 6th Level runes, a Minute for 7th and 8th Level runes, and an Hour for 9th Level runes.  Access Time is a Free Action for 1st and 2nd Level runes, a Swift Action for 3rd and 4th Level runes, a Standard Action for 5th and 6th Level runes, a Full Round Action for 7th and 8th Level runes, and a Minute for 9th Level runes.  The rune may be inscribed on any weapon, and when accessed it duplicates the effects of a specific Armor/Shield Property for the duration of the Encounter.  Caster Level is equal to your Runecaster Level, and you may not learn a Property whose Level is higher than the highest Level rune you can shape.  You may learn the following Properties as Defenses (Effective Spell Level is in parentheses): Anchoring (3rd), Animated (6th), Arrow Deflection (3rd), Bashing (4th), Buoyant (3rd), Commander (3rd), Deepdweller (5th), Freedom (4th), Ghost Touch (8th), Ghost Ward (3rd), Greater Stamina (8th), Improved Stamina (5th), Magic-Eating (8th), Masking (5th), Mobility (3rd), Quickness (3rd), Reflecting (7th), Retaliation (5th), Roaring (7th), Stamina (3rd), and Styptic (4th). 

*Expanded Learning: Runeseer*
*Prerequisites* Runemaster
*Benefits* You may now attempt to learn Arcane or Divine spells and covert them to runes from the Wonder school.  This requires a Spellcraft Check (DC 15 plus the Spells Level).  If the Check fails, the Runecaster must wait for the next day to try again.  If it succeeds the Runecaster may now shape the spell as a rune of the same level.  Shaping Time is a Swift Action for 1st and 2nd Level runes. a Standard Action for 3rd and 4th Level runes, a Full Round Action for 5th and 6th Level runes, a Minute for 7th and 8th Level runes, and an Hour for 9th Level runes.  Access Time is a Free Action for 1st and 2nd Level runes, a Swift Action for 3rd and 4th Level runes, a Standard Action for 5th and 6th Level runes, a Full Round Action for 7th and 8th Level runes, and a Minute for 9th Level runes.  The rune may be inscribed on any unattended object or surface, and when accessed it duplicates the effects of a specific spell.  Caster Level is equal to your Runecaster Level, and  you may not learn a spell whose Level is higher than the highest Level rune you can shape.  You may learn the following spells as Wonders: Augury, Choose Destiny, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Commune, Commune with Earth, Commune with Nature, Divination, Divine Insight, Find the Path, Greater Scrying, Hindsight, Legend Lore, Locate Creature, Locate Object, Locate Water, Lore of the Gods, Omen of Peril, Scry Location, Scrying, Stone Tell, Vision, Visions of the Future, Weather Eye.

*Expanded Learning: Wards*
*Prerequisites* Runemaster
*Benefits* You may now attempt to learn Arcane or Divine spells and covert them to runes from the Ward school.  This requires a Spellcraft Check (DC 15 plus the Spells Level).  If the Check fails, the Runecaster must wait for the next day to try again.  If it succeeds the Runecaster may now shape the spell as a rune of the same level.  Shaping Time is a Swift Action for 1st and 2nd Level runes. a Standard Action for 3rd and 4th Level runes, a Full Round Action for 5th and 6th Level runes, a Minute for 7th and 8th Level runes, and an Hour for 9th Level runes.  Access Time is a Free Action for 1st and 2nd Level runes, a Swift Action for 3rd and 4th Level runes, a Standard Action for 5th and 6th Level runes, a Full Round Action for 7th and 8th Level runes, and a Minute for 9th Level runes.  The rune may be inscribed on any unattended object or surface, and when accessed it duplicates the effects of a specific spell.  Caster Level is equal to your Runecaster Level, and  you may not learn a spell whose Level is higher than the highest Level rune you can shape.  You may learn the following spells as Wards: Arcane Mark (may be shaped at will), Arrow of Bone (item only), Create Magic Tattoo (shaped on a creature not an object), Dimensional Lock, Dragoneye Rune, Elder Glyph of Warding, Evacuation Rune, Explosive Rune Field, Fang Trap, Fireward, Forbiddance, Ghost Trap, Ghoul Glyph, Greater Sign of Sealing, Guards and Wards, Invoke the Cerulean Sign, Mark of Doom (shaped on a creature not an object), Mark of the Outcast (shaped on a creature not an object), Mark of Sin (shaped on a creature not an object), Secret Page, Sepia Snake Sigil, Sign of Sealing, Stormrunner's Ward, Symbol, Symbol of Death, Symbol of Insanity, Symbol of Pain, Symbol of Persuasion, Symbol of Spell Loss, Symbol of Stunning, Symbol of Thirst, Symbol of Weakness, Watchware.

*Expanded Learning: Weaponry*
*Prerequisites* Runemaster
*Benefits* You may now attempt to learn Weapon Properties and covert them to runes from the Weaponry school.  This requires a Spellcraft Check (DC 15 plus the Properties effective Spell Level).  If the Check fails, the Runecaster must wait for the next day to try again.  If it succeeds the Runecaster may now shape the Property as a rune of the same level.  Shaping Time is a Swift Action for 1st and 2nd Level runes. a Standard Action for 3rd and 4th Level runes, a Full Round Action for 5th and 6th Level runes, a Minute for 7th and 8th Level runes, and an Hour for 9th Level runes.  Access Time is a Free Action for 1st and 2nd Level runes, a Swift Action for 3rd and 4th Level runes, a Standard Action for 5th and 6th Level runes, a Full Round Action for 7th and 8th Level runes, and a Minute for 9th Level runes.  The rune may be inscribed on any weapon, and when accessed it duplicates the effects of a specific Weapon Property for the duration of the Encounter.  Caster Level is equal to your Runecaster Level, and you may not learn a Property whose Level is higher than the highest Level rune you can shape.  You may learn the following Properties as Weaponry (Effective Spell Level is in parentheses): Bane (4th), Berserker (4th), Brash (3rd), Charging (4th), Collision (3rd), Disarming (3rd), Distance (3rd), Dragondoom (4th), Dragonhunter (5th), Eager (5th), Fiercebane (6th), Ghost Strike (6th), Icy Burst (5th), Impact (5th), Implacable (5th), Incorporeal Binding (5th), Keen (5th), Maiming (3rd), Mighty Cleaving (4th), Parrying (8th), Precise (3rd), Quick-Loading (5th), Resounding (3rd), Seeking (6th), Speed (4th), Sundering (3rd), Sweeping (3rd), Unholy (5th), Vampiric (5th), Vorpal (9th), Warning (7th), and Wounding (5th).

*Extended Access*
*Prerequisites* Runecaster Level 3
*Benefits*  The distance at which you may access runes you have shaped increases by +30 ft.  This may be taken multiple times.

*Greater Rune Focus*
*Prerequisites* Rune Focus
*Benefits*  Any rune you shape of the appropriate type (you may choose from Defenses, Wards, Weaponry and Wonders) increases it's Save DC by an additional +1.  This may be taken up to 4 times to cover all 4 types of runes.

*Greater Strengthened Rune*
*Prerequisites* Strengthened Rune
*Benefits*  Gain a additional +2 Bonus on Checks for defeating an opponents Spell Resistance.

*Master Shaper*
*Prerequisites* Runecaster Level 3
*Benefits*  You may have 1 additional active rune.  This Feat may be taken multiple times.

*Runic Abjurement*
*Prerequisites* Runecaster Level 6
*Benefits*  You gain a +2 Bonus on Saving throws against Runes.  This also applies to magical writing such as glyphs, wards, sigils, rune spells and Symbols.

*Rune Focus*
*Prerequisites* -
*Benefits*  Any rune you shape of the appropriate type (you may choose from Defenses, wards, Weaponry and Wonders) increases it's Save DC by +1.  This may be taken up to 4 times to cover all 4 types of runes.

*Runemaster*
*Prerequisites* Runecaster Level 6
*Benefits*  You may now handle, touch, read, or otherwise interact with runes shaped by Rune casters whose Shaper Level is at least 4 lower than yours without affect. This also applies to magical writing such as glyphs, wards, sigils, rune spells and Symbols.

*Strengthened Rune*
*Prerequisites* -
*Benefits*  Gain a +2 Bonus on Checks for defeating an opponents Spell Resistance.

*Transport Rune*
*Prerequisites* Erasure
*Benefits*  As a Standard Action you may attempt to temporarily deactivate a rune written by another Runecaster by succeeding in an opposed Level Check for purposes of moving it.  If the Check fails and the rune is one that has been accessed you suffer any potential ill effects as though you had triggered it.  If you succeed the rune is deactivated and you may 'hold' it for 10 Minutes per Shaper Level.  You may then place the rune on another appropriate focus for it's type as a Standard Action.  If you haven't done so before your holding time is up you take the full effects of the rune as if you had triggered it.  This also works on magical writing such as glyphs, wards, sigils, rune spells and Symbols.

----------


## Bhu

*RUNES*

*1st Level* (Runic Defenses)
Bror
Diancastra's Mark
Forvargave
Grun
Kostchtchie's Hammer
Linjetenner
Magere
Mazinmagisk
Seir
Skoldrom
Stig
Vennhjerte

*1st Level* (Runic Wards)
Bror
Diancastra's Mark
Forvargave
Grun
Kostchtchie's Hammer
Linjetenner
Magere
Mazinmagisk
Seir
Skoldrom
Stig
Vennhjerte

*1st Level* Runic Weapons)
Bror
Diancastra's Mark
Forvargave
Grun
Kostchtchie's Hammer
Linjetenner
Magere
Mazinmagisk
Seir
Skoldrom
Stig
Vennhjerte

*1st Level* (Runic Wonders)
Bror
Diancastra's Mark
Forvargave
Grun
Kostchtchie's Hammer
Linjetenner
Magere
Mazinmagisk
Seir
Skoldrom
Stig
Vennhjerte

*2nd Level* (Runic Defenses)
Chosen of Baphomet
Forvarseir
Helligstig
Helligtanke
Jotunseir
Karontor's Hat
Opp
Overinkrigga
Passion of Iallanis
Vaprak's Frenzy
Wyrm

*2nd Level* (Runic Wards)
Chosen of Baphomet
Forvarseir
Helligstig
Helligtanke
Jotunseir
Karontor's Hate
Opp
Overinkrigga
Passion of Iallanis
Vaprak's Frenzy
Wyrm

*2nd Level* (Runic Weaponry)
Chosen of Baphomet
Forvarseir
Helligstig
Helligtanke
Jotunseir
Karontor's Hate
Opp
Overinkrigga
Passion of Iallanis
Vaprak's Frenzy
Wyrm

*2nd Level* (Runic Wonders)
Chosen of Baphomet
Forvarseir
Helligstig
Helligtanke
Jotunseir
Karontor's Hate
Opp
Overinkrigga
Passion of Iallanis
Vaprak's Frenzy
Wyrm

*3rd Level* (Runic Defenses)
Dvergild
Grolantor's Wrath
Heightened Bror
Heightened Grun
Heightened Diancastra's Mark
Heightened Kostchtchie's Hammer
Heightened Seir
Heightened Skoldrom
Heightened Vennhjerte
Maatfesting
Magisksverd
Memnor's Curse
Protection of Skoraeus
Sengrom
Skyeild
Surtr's Flame
Thrym's Icy Grip

*3rd Level* (Runic Wards)
Dvergild
Grolantor's Wrath
Heightened Bror
Heightened Diancastra's Mark
Heightened Grun
Heightened Kostchtchie's Hammer
Heightened Seir
Heightened Skoldrom
Heightened Vennhjerte
Helsingen
Maatfesting
Magisksverd
Memnor's Curse
Protection of Skoraeus
Sengrom
Skyeild
Surtr's Flame
Thrym's Icy Grip

*3rd Level* (Runic Weapons)
Dvergild
Grolantor's Wrath
Heightened Bror
Heightened Diancastra's Mark
Heightened Grun
Heightened Kostchtchie's Hammer
Heightened Seir
Heightened Skoldrom
Heightened Vennhjerte
Maatfesting
Magisksverd
Memnor's Curse
Protection of Skoraeus
Sengrom
Skyeild
Surtr's Flame
Thrym's Icy Grip

*3rd Level* (Runic Wonders)
Dvergild
Grolantor's Wrath
Heightened Bror
Heightened Grun
Heightened Diancastra's Mark
Heightened Kostchtchie's Hammer
Heightened Seir
Heightened Skoldrom
Heightened Vennhjerte
Helsingen
Maatfesting
Magisksverd
Memnor's Curse
Protection of Skoraeus
Sengrom
Skyeild
Surtr's Flame
Thrym's Icy Grip

*4th Level* (Runic Defenses)
Annam's Unblinking Eye
Dod
Farekrigga
Heightened Chosen of Baphomet
Heightened Forvarseir
Heightened Karontor's Hate
Heightened Linjetenner
Heightened Magere
Heightened Overinkrigga
Heightened Passion of Iallanis
Heightened Stig
Heightened Vaprak's Frenzy
Hiatea's Blessing
Linjegave
Seirtuv
Tears of Stronmaus

*4th Level* (Runic Wards)
Annam's Unblinking Eye
Dod
Farekrigga
Gudtanke
Heightened Chosen of Baphomet
Heightened Forvarseir
Heightened Karontor's Hate
Heightened Magere
Heightened Linjetenner
Heightened Overinkrigga
Heightened Passion of Iallanis
Heightened Stig
Heightened Vaprak's Frenzy
Hiatea's Blessing
Linjegave
Seirtuv
Tears of Stronmaus

*4th Level* (Runic Weaponry)
Annam's Unblinking Eye
Dod
Farekrigga
Gudtanke
Heightened Chosen of Baphomet
Heightened Forvarseir
Heightened Karontor's Hate
Heightened Linjetenner
Heightened Magere
Heightened Overinkrigga
Heightened Passion of Iallanis
Heightened Stig
Heightened Vaprak's Frenzy
Hiatea's Blessing
Linjegave
Seirtuv
Tears of Stronmaus

*4th Level* (Runic Wonders)
Annam's Unblinking Eye
Dod
Farekrigga
Gudtanke
Heightened Chosen of Baphomet
Heightened Forvarseir
Heightened Karontor's Hate
Heightened Linjetenner
Heightened Magere
Heightened Overinkrigga
Heightened Passion of Iallanis
Heightened Stig
Heightened Vaprak's Frenzy
Hiatea's Blessing
Linjegave
Seirtuv
Tears of Stronmaus

*5th Level* (Runic Defenses)
Anfal
Farvel
Harbunad
Heightened Grolantor's Wrath
Heightened Jotunseir
Heightened Maatfesting
Heightened Magiskverd
Heightened Memnor's Curse
Heightened Opp
Heightened Protection of Skoraeus
Heightened Skyeild
Heightened Surtr's Flame
Heightened Thrym's Icy Grip
Overinlinje
Tankeskold

*5th Level* (Runic Wards)
Anfal
Farvel
Harbunad
Heightened Grolantor's Wrath
Heightened Jotunseir
Heightened Maatfesting
Heightened Magiskverd
Heightened Memnor's Curse
Heightened Opp
Heightened Protection of Skoraeus
Heightened Skyeild
Heightened Surtr's Flame
Heightened Thrym's Icy Grip
Langferd
Overinlinje
Tankeskold

*5th Level* (Runic Weaponry)
Anfal
Farvel
Harbunad
Heightened Grolantor's Wrath
Heightened Jotunseir
Heightened Maatfesting
Heightened Magiskverd
Heightened Memnor's Curse
Heightened Opp
Heightened Protection of Skoraeus
Heightened Skyeild
Heightened Surtr's Flame
Heightened Thrym's Icy Grip
Overinlinje
Tankeskold

*5th Level* (Runic Wonders)
Anfal
Farvel
Harbunad
Heightened Grolantor's Wrath
Heightened Jotunseir
Heightened Maatfesting
Heightened Magiskverd
Heightened Memnor's Curse
Heightened Opp
Heightened Protection of Skoraeus
Heightened Skyeild
Heightened Surtr's Flame
Heightened Thrym's Icy Grip
Overinlinje
Tankeskold

*6th Level* (Runic Defenses)
Heightened Annam's Unblinking Eye
Heightened Dvergild
Heightened Farekrigga
Heightened Helligstig
Heightened Helligtanke
Heightened Hiatea's Blessing
Heightened Mazinmagisk
Heightened Sengrom
Heightened Tears of Stronmaus
Heightened Wyrm
Maug
Otte
Skoldfesting
Tosk

*6th Level* (Runic Wards)
Heightened Annam's Unblinking Eye
Heightened Dvergild
Heightened Farekrigga
Heightened Helligstig
Heightened Helligtanke
Heightened Hiatea's Blessing
Heightened Mazinmagisk
Heightened Sengrom
Heightened Tears of Stronmaus
Heightened Wyrm
Maug
Overinmaug
Skoldfesting
Tosk

*6th Level* (Runic Weaponry)
Drofte
Heightened Annam's Unblinking Eye
Heightened Dvergild
Heightened Farekrigga
Heightened Helligstig
Heightened Helligtanke
Heightened Hiatea's Blessing
Heightened Mazinmagisk
Heightened Sengrom
Heightened Tears of Stronmaus
Heightened Wyrm
Overinmaug
Skoldfesting
Sunna

*6th Level* (Runic Wonders)
Gudhjerte
Heightened Annam's Unblinking Eye
Heightened Dvergild
Heightened Farekrigga
Heightened Helligstig
Heightened Helligtanke
Heightened Hiatea's Blessing
Heightened Mazinmagisk
Heightened Sengrom
Heightened Tears of Stronmaus
Heightened Wyrm
Maug
Overinmaug
Sunna

*7th Level* (Runic Defenses)
Heightened Anfal
Heightened Farvel
Heightened Harbunad
Heightened Overinlinje
Heightened Skoldfesting
Heightened Tankeskold
Kongdod
Kvit
Magiskdod

*7th Level* (Runic Wards)
Heightened Anfal
Heightened Farvel
Heightened Harbunad
Heightened Overinlinje
Heightened Skoldfesting
Heightened Tankeskold
Kongdod
Kvit
Magiskdod

*7th Level* (Runic Weaponry)
Heightened Anfal
Heightened Farvel
Heightened Harbunad
Heightened Overinlinje
Heightened Skoldfesting
Heightened Tankeskold
Kongdod
Kvit
Magiskdod

*7th Level* (Runic Wonders)
Heightened Anfal
Heightened Farvel
Heightened Harbunad
Heightened Overinlinje
Heightened Tankeskold
Kongdod
Kvit
Magiskdod

*8th Level* (Runic Defenses)
Heightened Dod
Heightened Forvargave
Heightened Maug
Heightened Otte
Heightened Seirtuv
Heightened Tosk
Sort
Skolduven
Ubudenheim

*8th Level* (Runic Wards)
Heightened Dod
Heightened Forvargave
Heightened Maug
Heightened Seirtuv
Heightened Tosk
Skolduven
Sort
Ubudenheim

*8th Level* (Runic Weaponry)
Heightened Dod
Heightened Drofte
Heightened Forvargave
Heightened Seirtuv
Heightened Sunna
Sort
Sverdstig
Ubudenheim

*8th Level* (Runic Wonders)
Heightened Dod
Heightened Forvargave
Heightened Gudhjerte
Heightened Maug
Heightened Seirtuv
Heightened Sunna
Skolduven
Sort
Ubudenheim

*9th Level* (Runic Defenses)
Alvskold
Fjellkong
Heightened Kongdod
Heightened Kvit
Heightened Linjegave
Heightened Magiskdod
Wyrmvenn

*9th Level* (Runic Wards)
Guduven
Heightened Kongdod
Heightened Kvit
Heightened Langferd
Heightened Linjegave
Heightened Magiskdod
Heightened Overinmaug
Heightened Tankeskold
Liv
Ysgard

*9th Level* (Runic Weaponry)
Femkrigga
Heightened Kongdod
Heightened Kvit
Heightened Linjegave
Heightened Magiskdod
Heightened Overinmaug
Heightened Tankeskold
Krigspyd
Sortdod

*9th Level* (Runic Wonders)
Heightened Kongdod
Heightened Kvit
Heightened Linjegave
Heightened Magiskdod
Heightened Overinmaug
Heightened Tankeskold
Jotunheim
Nifleheim
Muspelheim

----------


## Bhu

I'm working out the runes and feats over on minmax before i edit them in here as the nature of those boards makes tinkering easier.  You will all notice some additions in the above posts.

----------


## Bhu

*1ST LEVEL RUNES*

*RUNIC DEFENSES*

*Bror*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on gains the one time use of the Stay the Hand spell._

*Diancastra's Mark*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on gains the benefit of the Change Self spell._

*Forvargave*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on gains the benefit of the Lightfoot spell._

*Grun*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on gains the benefit of the Towering Oak spell._

*Kostchtchie's Hammer*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on gains the benefit of the Demonflesh spell._

*Linjetenner*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on gains the benefit of the Babau Slime spell._

*Magere*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any Armor 
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on gains the benefit of the Shield spell._

*Mazinmagisk*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accesses the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on gets the benefits of a Protection from Evil spell._

*Seir*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on gains the benefit of the Karmic Aura spell._

*Skoldrom*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed, the wearer of this item is affected by an Armor Lock spell._

*Stig*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Luminous Gaze spell._

*Vennhjerte*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed this rune provides the benefits of a Hide from Animals spell to the wearer._


*RUNIC WARDS*

*Bror*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the creature this rune is shaped on suffers the effects of a Charm Person spell._

*Diancastra's Mark*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed this rune creates the effects of a Color Spray spell._

*Forvargave*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any item or surface
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed this rune acts as an Alarm spell._

*Grun*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster sets off an Entangle spell._

*Kostchtchie's Hammer*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster sets off a Hail of Stone spell._

*Linjetenner*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the being this rune has been shaped on gains the benefits of an Aberrate spell._

*Magere*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who shaped it suffers the effects of a Magic Missile spell._

*Mazinmagisk*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Automatically accessed when someone tries to draw the weapon the rune is inscribed on

_When someone tries to draw the weapon this rune is inscribed on he finds it is affected by a Peacebond spell._

*Seir*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any Trap
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Rune automatically provides benefits when the trap it is inscribed upon is activated.

_When the trap this rune is set upon is activated, the Save DC of the Trap increases by +2._

*Skoldrom*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any door or other entrance
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Automatically accessed when someone tries to open the portal this rune is inscribed on

_When someone tries to open this door they find it affected by an Hold Portal._

*Stig*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed this rune acts as a Nimbus of Light spell._

*Vennhjerte*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the being this rune is shaped on gains the benefits of an Aspect of the Wolf spell._


*RUNIC WEAPONRY*

*Bror*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the user of this weapon gains the one time use of the Beckon Person spell._

*Diancastra's Mark*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the user of this weapon gains the benefits of a Secret Weapon spell._

*Forvargave*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any ranged weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the user of this weapon gains the benefits of an Accuracy spell._

*Grun*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any club or quarterstaff
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the user of this weapon gains the benefits of a Shillelagh spell._

*Kostchtchie's Hammer*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon successfully strikes an opponent they are affected as if by a Winter's Touch spell._

*Linjetenner*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the user of this weapon gains the benefits of an Blade of Blood spell._

*Magere*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the user of this weapon gains the benefits of a Magic Weapon spell._

*Mazinmagisk*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any ranged weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the user of this weapon gains the benefits of a Guiding Light spell._

*Seir*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any weapon or it's ammunition
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_Once accessed, the next time this weapon is used it has the benefits of a True Strike spell._

*Skoldrom*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon succeeds in an attack the opponent is affected by an Angry Ache spell._

*Stig*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon successfully strikes a being who is vulnerable to light in some way (such as vampires or other undead, or beings with Light Sensitivity) it does +1d6 Fire damage._

*Vennhjerte*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the being this rune is shaped on gains the benefits of the Magic Fang spell._


*RUNIC WONDERS*

*Bror*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item (Along with nearby Allies) gains the benefits of a Bless spell._

*Diancastra's Mark*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of an Friendly Face spell._

*Forvargave*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any footwear
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of an Expeditious Retreat spell._

*Grun*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any wooden object
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed this rune creates the effects of an Animate Wood spell._

*Kostchtchie's Hammer*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Beastland Ferocity spell._

*Linjetenner*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Detect Aberration spell._

*Magere*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any lantern or similar device
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Detect Magic spell._

*Mazinmagisk*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Cup or any item used for drinking
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed, and the vessel inscribed the rune is filled with any liquid, the drinker receives the benefits of a Cure Light Wounds spell._

*Seir*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains a +2 Enhancement Bonus to any one Skill (chosen at the time the rune is shaped) for 1 Minute._

*Skoldrom*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any lock
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Automatically accessed when someone tries to pick the lock this is inscribed on

_When someone tries to open this lock they find it affected by an Arcane Lock spell._

*Stig*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of a Light spell.  Unlike normal duration is one hour per Level_

*Vennhjerte*
*Level* 1st
*Focus* A collar, saddle, or other object worn by an animal.
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed while an animal is wearing the object this Rune is scribed on, the animal is affected as if by a Charm Animal spell._

----------


## Bhu

*2ND LEVEL RUNES*

*RUNIC DEFENSES*

*Chosen of Baphomet*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on gains the benefit of the Demonhide spell._

*Forvarseir*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item is affected as if by a Karmic Backlash spell._

*Helligstig*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item is affected as though Ghost Touch Armor has been cast on him._

*Helligtanke*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on receives the benefits of a Clarity of Mind spell._

*Jotunseir*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on receives the benefits of a Divine Protection spell._

*Karontor's Hate*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on gains the benefit of the Bottomless Hate spell._

*Opp*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on gains the benefit of the Heart of Air spell._

*Overinkrigga*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item is affected as if by a Sap Strength spell._

*Passion of Iallanis*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on gains the benefit of the Elation spell._

*Vaprak's Frenzy*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on gains the benefit of the Zeal spell._

*Wyrm*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of the armor this rune is inscribed upon is affected as if by a Death Armor spell._


*RUNIC WARDS*

*Chosen of Baphomet*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster is affected by a Vision of Entropy spell._

*Forvarseir*
*Level*  2nd
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action
_
When accessed the being this rune is inscribed on is affected as if by a Mark of the Outcast spell ._

*Helligstig*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action
_
When accessed the next Undead being to read this rune other than the Runecaster is affected by a Turn Undead attempt (Cleric Level is equal to Runecaster Level)._

*Helligtanke*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed this rune functions as a Greater Alarm spell._

*Jotunseir*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster is affected by a Bigby's Striking Fist spell._

*Karontor's Hate*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the being this rune is inscribed on is affected as if by an Animalistic Power spell ._

*Opp*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster is affected by a Greater Slide spell._

*Overinkrigga*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by an Escalating Enfeeblement spell._

*Passion of Iallanis*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action
_
When accessed this rune functions as a Calm Emotions spell._

*Vaprak's Frenzy*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off the effects of a Circle of Nausea spell centered on the rune._

*Wyrm*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any unattended object
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the object this rune is inscribed upon is affected as if by a Shatter spell._


*RUNIC WEAPONS*

*Chosen of Baphomet*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any polearm
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the user of this weapon gains the benefits of an Enlarge Weapon spell._

*Forvarseir*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon is used it gains the benefits of a Lucky Blade spell._

*Helligstig*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon successfully strikes an opponent they are affected as if by a Deific Vengeance spell._

*Helligtanke*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the bearer of this weapon gains the benefits of a Sure Strike spell._

*Jotunseir*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon successfully strikes someone it does maximum damage and automatically threatens a critical._

*Karontor's Hate*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon is used it gains the benefits of a Sadism spell._

*Opp*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time the weapon this item is inscribed on gains the benefits of a Returning Weapon spell._

*Overinkrigga*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon succeeds in an attack the opponent is affected by a Ray of Weakness spell._

*Passion of Iallanis*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon successfully strikes an opponent they are affected as if by an Awaken Sin spell._

*Vaprak's Frenzy*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon successfully strikes an opponent they are affected as if by a Kiss of the Toad spell._

*Wyrm*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon is used successfully the opponent struck is affected as if by a Shriveling spell.._


*RUNIC WONDERS*

*Chosen of Baphomet*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the one time use of the Rebuke spell._

*Forvarseir*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any coin
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next person who flips this coin receives either the benefits of a Surge of Fortune spell if it lands rune side up, or similar penalties if it lands rune side down._

*Helligstig*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of the Protection from Negative Energy spell._

*Helligtanke*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on receives the benefits of an Owl's Wisdom spell._

*Jotunseir*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on receives the benefits of a Bull's Strength spell._

*Karontor's Hate*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any footwear
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item (and possibly others nearby) gains the benefits of a Rage spell._

*Opp*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on receives the benefits of a Levitation spell._

*Overinkrigga*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any wearable item such as clothing or jewelry
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item is affected as if by a Sap Strength spell._

*Passion of Iallanis*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the next time the wearer of the item this rune is inscribed on receives the benefits of a Close Wounds spell._

*Vaprak's Frenzy*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed this rune creates the effects of a Desecrate spell._

*Wyrm*
*Level* 2nd
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Swift Action
*Access Time* Free Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item suffers the effects of a Ray of Weakness spell._

----------


## Bhu

*3RD LEVEL RUNES*


*RUNIC DEFENSES*

*Dvergild*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed this rune sets off a Furnace Within spell.  Unlike normal the maximum damage is 10d8._

*Grolantor's Wrath*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed this rune provides the benefits of a Mantle of Evil spell to the wearer._

*Heightened Bror*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the Allies of the wearer of this item gain the benefits of an Elation spell._

*Heightened Diancastra's Mark*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Mask of the Ideal spell._

*Heightened Grun*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the Allies of the wearer of this item gain the benefits of a Tree Shape spell._

*Heightened Kostchtchie's Hammer*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Crown of Might spell._

*Heightened Seir*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Karmic Backlash spell._

*Heightened Skoldrom*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_As per the regular Skoldrom rune, but movement drops to 0, and the Armor CHeck Penalty of the armor worn applies to all rolls made by the victim._

*Heightened Vennhjerte*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed this rune provides the benefits of a Summon Nature's Ally III spell to the wearer (animals only)._

*Maatfesting*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor gains the benefits of the Mantle of Good spell._

*Magisksverd*
*Level* 3nd
*Focus* Any shield
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed this shield gains the benefits of a Shield of Warding spell._

*Memnor's Curse*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item sets off a Mass Curse of Impending Blades spell centered on the wearer._

*Protection of Skoraeus*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Know Opponent spell._

*Sengrom*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Sheltered Vitality spell._

*Skyeild*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Shield
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed, the wielder of the shield this rune is inscribed on receives the benefits of an Energized Shield spell (electricity damage only)._

*Surtr's Flame*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Body Blaze spell._

*Thrym's Icy Grip*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Corona of Cold spell._


*RUNIC WARDS*

*Dvergild*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended stone object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed, the next time a being other than the Runecaster who inscribed this rune an Explosive Runes spell is set off, centered on the rune._

*Grolantor's Wrath*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended stone object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed, the next Good being to read this other than the Runecaster who inscribed it creates a Magic Circle Against Good, centered on the rune._

*Heightened Bror*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended stone object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed, the next time a being other than the Runecaster who inscribed this rune reads it, he suffers the effects of a Charm Monster spell._

*Heightened Diancastra's Mark*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When accessed this rune creates the effects of a Legion of Sentinels spell._

*Heightened Grun*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When accessed this rune creates the effects of a Spike Growth spell._

*Heightened Kostchtchie's Hammer*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster sets off a Hailstones spell._

*Heightened Seir*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When the trap this rune is set upon is activated, the Save DC of the Trap increases by +4._

*Heightened Skoldrom*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any door or other entrance
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Automatically accessed when someone tries to open the portal this rune is inscribed on
_
When someone tries to open this door they find it affected by an Arcane Seal spell._

*Heightened Vennhjerte*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When accessed the creature the rune is drawn upon gains the benefits of a Bite of the Wererat spell._

*Helsingen*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When accessed the creature the rune is drawn upon gains the benefits of a Tongues spell._

*Maatfesting*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed, the next evil being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it creates a Magic Circle against Evil, centered on the rune._

*Magisksverd*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When accessed, the being this rune is shaped on gains the benefits of the Greater Magic Fang spell._

*Memnor's Curse*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it suffers the effects of an Evil Eye spell._

*Protection of Skoraeus*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it suffers the effects of a Stony Grasp spell._

*Sengrom*
*Level* 3nd
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by an Inevitable Defeat spell._

*Skyeild*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When accessed, the next time a being other than the Runecaster who inscribed this rune a Scintillating Sphere spell is set off, centered on the rune._

*Surtr's Flame*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off the effects of a Fireball spell centered on the rune._

*Thrym's Icy Grip*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off the effects of a Thin Air spell centered on the rune._


*RUNIC WEAPONRY*

*Dvergild*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed, the next time this weapon strikes an opponent a Thunderous Roar spell is centered on his location (the wielder of this weapon is immune)._

*Grolantor's Wrath*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gets the benefits of a Divine Retaliation spell._

*Heightened Bror*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this weapon gains the one time use of the Beckon Monster spell._

*Heightened Diancastra's Mark*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next opponent successfully struck by this weapon suffers the effects of a Phantasmal Injury spell._

*Heightened Grun*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any quarterstaff
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer gains the benefits of the Entangling Staff spell._

*Heightened Kostchtchie's Hammer*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer gains the benefits of the Brittleskin spell._

*Heightened Seir*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any weapon 
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_Once accessed, the next time this weapon is used it has the benefits of a Find the Gap spell._

*Heightened Skoldrom*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any weapon 
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_This is identical to the regular Skoldrom rune, except the Penalty applies to Damage rolls to._

*Heightened Vennhjerte*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Creature
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the being this rune is shaped on gets the benefits of the Jagged Tooth spell._

*Maatfesting*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed, the next time an evil opponent is struck with this weapon it suffers the effects of an Affliction spell._

*Magisksverd*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed this weapon gains the benefits of a Greater Magic Weapon spell._

*Memnor's Curse*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item suffers the effects of a Curse of Petty Failing spell._

*Protection of Skoraeus*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Several rocks
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of these rocks may make use of them as if he had cast a Giant's Wrath spell._

*Sengrom*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next opponent successfully struck by this weapon suffers the effects of a Power Word Weaken spell._

*Skyeild*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_Once accessed, the next time this weapon is used the opponent it strikes is affected as if a Lightning Bolt spell had been cast on them._

*Surtr's Flame*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Ranged Weapon that uses ammunition
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed all ammo fired from this weapon gains the benefits of the Flame Arrow spell.  This effect lasts for 10 Minutes per Shaper Level._

*Thrym's Icy Grip*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next opponent successfully struck by this weapon suffers the effects of a Hypothermia spell._


*RUNIC WONDERS*

*Dvergild*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any gem
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the item this is inscribed upon becomes a Gembomb as per the spell._

*Grolantor's Wrath*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Unattended Item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the item this is inscribed upon becomes a Profane Item as per the spell._

*Heightened Bror*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of a Heart's Ease spell._

*Heightened Diancastra's Mark*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the Runecaster gains the use of a Vertigo Field spell._

*Heightened Grun*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any loop of vine or rope
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bitem this tune is shaped on becomes a Snare as per the Snare spell._

*Heightened Kostchtchie's Hammer*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the Runecaster gains the use of a Rage spell._

*Heightened Seir*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Unattended Item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains a +4 Enhancement Bonus to any one Skill (chosen at the time the rune is shaped) for 1 Hour._

*Heightened Skoldrom*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any lock
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time*  Automatically accessed when someone tries to pick the lock this is inscribed on

_Anyone trying to pick this lock finds it protected by an Improved Arcane Lock spell._

*Heightened Vennhjerte*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* A collar, saddle, or other object worn by an animal.
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed while an animal is wearing the object this Rune is scribed on, the animal is affected as if by a Dominate Animal spell._

*Helsingen*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any 2 coins
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the coins provide the benefits of a Listening Coin spell._

*Maatfesting*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any footwear 
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item gains the benefits of a Grace spell._

*Magisksverd*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended object
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed this object gains the benefits of an Augment Object spell._

*Memnor's Curse*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of the item suffers the effects of a Mental Weakness spell._

*Protection of Skoraeus*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any Unattended Item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the item this is inscribed upon provides the benefits of a Safety spell._

*Sengrom*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended object 
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed this object causes it's bearer to suffer the effects of s Deep Slumber spell._

*Skyeild*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any hammer
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed, the wielder of this item can call down lightning as if he had cast a Call Lightning spell._

*Surtr's Flame*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer gains the benefits of a Control Temperature spell (heat only)._

*Thrym's Icy Grip*
*Level* 3rd
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer gains the benefits of a Control Temperature spell (cold only)._

----------


## Bhu

*4TH LEVEL RUNES*

*RUNIC DEFENSES*

*Annam's Unblinking Eye*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Detect Scrying spell._

*Dod*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item is struck by a Bestow Curse spell._

*Farekrigga*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of the Stoneskin spell._

*Heightened Chosen of Baphomet*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Moral Facade spell._

*Heightened Forvarseir*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item becomes the center of a Recitation spell._

*Heightened Karontor's Hate*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Bottomless Hate spell.  Unlike normal this spell cannot be suppressed by Calm Emotions of similar effects and the duration is doubled_

*Heightened Linjetenner*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the one time use of the Caustic Smoke spell.  Unlike normal if they are blinded due to a failed Save, they are blinded until they leave the cloud and for 2 rounds after.  The cloud does 2d6 acid damage instead of the usual 1d6._

*Heightened Magere*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Lesser Globe of Invulnerability spell._

*Heightened Overinkrigga*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item is affected as if by a Pain spell._

*Heightened Passion of Iallans*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed this item creates the effects if a Good Hope spell._

*Heightened Stig*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of an Aura of the Sun spell._

*Heightened Vaprak's Frenzy*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Zeal spell.  Unlike normal the effects apply to all opponents, not just one._

*Hiatea's Blessing*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of an Antiplant Shell spell._

*Linjegave*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Bite of the Werewolf spell._

*Seirtuv*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Greater Invisibility spell._

*Tears of Stronmaus*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Lesser Holy Transformation spell._


*RUNIC WARDS*

*Annam's Unblinking Eye*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it suffers the effects of an Implacable Pursuer spell._

*Dod*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by a Stop Heart spell._

*Farekrigga*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by a Greater Rebuke spell._

*Gudtanke*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by a Phantasmal Killer spell._

*Heightened Chosen of Baphomet*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it suffers the effects of a Phantasmal Wasting spell._

*Heightened Forvarseir*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it suffers the effects of an Unluck spell._

*Heightened Karontor's Hate*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Animal
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the being this rune has been shaped on receives the benefits of an Unholy Beast spell._

*Heightened Linjetenner*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Creature
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the being this rune has been shaped on receives the benefits of a Displacer Form spell._

*Heightened Magere*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it suffers the effects of a Force Missiles spell._

*Heightened Overinkrigga*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it suffers the effects of an Enervation spell._

*Heightened Passion of Iallanis*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next Evil being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it suffers the effects of a Sword of Conscience spell._

*Heightened Stig*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Creature
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the being this rune has been shaped on receives the benefits of See Invisibility and VIsion of the Omniscient Eye spells._

*Heightened Vaprak's Frenzy*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Caustic Mire spell._

*Hiatea's Blessing*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Nature's Wrath spell centered on the rune._

*Linjegave*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by a Corporeal Instability spell._

*Seirtuv*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by an Sensory Deprivation spell._

*Tears of Stronmaus*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed this rune creates the effects of a Hand of the Faithful spell._


*RUNIC WEAPONRY*

*Annam's Unblinking Eye*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gets the benefits of the Know Vulnerabilities spell._

*Dod*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next opponent this weapon successfully strikes is affected as if by a Poison spell._

*Farekrigga*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of the War Cry spell._

*Gudtanke*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon successfully strikes an opponent they are affected as if by a Sensory Deprivation spell._

*Heightened Chosen of Baphomet*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next opponent struck by this weapon is subjected to a Wrack spell._

*Heightened Forvarseir*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gets the benefits of the Lucky Blade spell, but it may use the re-roll ability a total of three times._

*Heightened Karontor's Hate*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next opponent struck successfully by this weapon takes the effects of a Frostburn spell._

*Heightened Linjetenner*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gets the benefits of the Cursed Blade spell._

*Heightened Magere*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gets the benefits of the Greater Magic Weapon spell._

*Heightened Overinkrigga*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next opponent this weapon successfully strikes is affected as if by a Fatigue spell._

*Heightened Passion of Iallanis*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer and his Allies gain the benefits of a Legion's Aid spell._

*Heightened Stig*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gets the benefits of the Nchaser's Glowing Orb spell.  The weapon is th e focus of the spell, not a glass orb._

*Heightened Vaprak's Frenzy*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the next opponent this weapon successfully strikes is affected as if by a Finger of Agony spell._

*Hiatea's Blessing*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed, the next time an opponent is struck with this weapon a Flame Strike spell is centered on his square (the bearer of the weapon is immune)._

*Linjegave*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the weapon this rune is inscribed on gains the Morphing and Changeling properties (see Magic Item Compendium) for 24 hours._

*Seirtuv*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed this weapon gains the Blurstrike property (see Magic Item Compendium) for 24 hours._

*Tears of Stronmaus*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any Warhammer
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gets the benefits of the Weapon of the Deity spell._


*RUNIC WONDERS*

*Annam's Unblinking Eye*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* A water filled bowl
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the Runecaster may use the bowl for Scrying as per the spell._

*Dod*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any cup or drinking vessel
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the first liquid poured into this cup becomes a poison as per the Water to Poison spell._

*Farekrigga*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any wearable item such as clothing or jewelry
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of the Aspect of the Werebeast spell._

*Gudtanke*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any stone
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of the Commune spell in the form of a dream._

*Heightened Chosen of Baphomet*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the one time use of the Greater Rebuke spell._

*Heightened Forvarseir*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of a Ruin Delver's Fortune spell._

*Heightened Karontor's Hate*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended Item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed this rune creates the effects of a Hate spell.  Unlike normal it gives a +4 Morale Bonus to Str and Con, and a +2 Morale Bonus to Will Saves._

*Heightened Linjetenner*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended Item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed this rune creates the effects of an Invoke the Cerulean Sign spell.  Unlike normal each of the Signs effects lasts 2 rounds instead of one._

*Heightened Magere*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of an Arcane Sight spell.  Unlike normal it lasts for 1 hour in duration._

*Heightened Overinkrigga*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any wearable item such as clothing or jewelry
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item suffers the effects of a Languor spell._

*Heightened Passion of Iallanis*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the one time use of the Positive Energy Aura spell._

*Heightened Stig*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of a Celestial Brilliance spell._

*Heightened Vaprak's Frenzy*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any wearable item such as clothing or jewelry
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Magic Circle Against Good spell._

*Hiatea's Blessing*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of a Command Plants spell._

*Linjegave*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any item of clothing
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a polymorph spell (self only)._

*Seirtuv*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any item of clothing
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Greater Mirror Image spell._

*Tears of Stronmaus*
*Level* 4th
*Focus* Any cup or drinking vessel
*Shaping Time* Standard Action
*Access Time* Swift Action

_When accessed, and the vessel inscribed the rune is filled with any liquid, the drinker receives the benefits of a Panacea spell._

----------


## Bhu

*5th Level Runes*

*RUNIC DEFENSES*

*Anfal*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor gains the benefits of a Battletide spell.  Instead of a Partial Action you gain an extra attack with whatever weapon you may be holding._

*Farvel*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor gains the benefits of an Anticipate Teleportation spell.  Unlike normal you gain a +2 on Initiative and Attack rolls the round the delayed opponent arrives._

*Harbunad*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor gains the benefits of a Mailed Might of the Magelords spell._

*Heightened Grolantor's Wrath*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor gains the benefits of a Dispel Good spell._

*Heightened Jotunseir*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor gains the benefits of a Stalwart Pact spell._

*Heightened Maatfesting*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor gains the benefits of a Dispel Evil spell._

*Heightened Magiskverd*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Shield
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor gains the benefits of a Shield of Warding spell, but the duration is 24 hours._

*Heightened Memnor's Curse*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item sets off a Mass Curse of Ill Fortune spell centered on the wearer._

*Heightened Opp*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor and his nearby Allies gain the benefits of a Mass Fly spell._

*Heightened Protection of Skoraeus*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor provides the benefits of a Greater Status spell._

*Heightened Skyeild*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor gains the benefits of a Greater Electric Vengeance spell._

*Heightened Surtr's Flame*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor gains the benefits of a Heart of Fire spell._

*Heightened Thrym's Icy Grip*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor gains the benefits of a Hibernal Healing spell._

*Overinlinje*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains a +6 Bonus on all Saving Throws against Petrification and Polymorph effects for 1 Hour per Level._

*Tankeskold*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor provides the benefits of a Scry Trap spell._


*RUNIC WARDS*

*Anfal*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Legion's Curse of Petty Failing spell._

*Farvel*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this rune provides the benefits of a Zone of Respite spell._

*Harbunad*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action
_
When accessed the being this rune is inscribed on is affected as if by a Lesser Ironguard spell ._

*Heightened Grolantor's Wrath*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it suffers the effects of a Touch of Vecna spell._

*Heightened Jotunseir*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this rune provides the benefits of a Bigby's Interposing Hand spell._

*Heightened Maatfesting*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any site, building, or structure
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this rune provides the benefits of a Hallow spell._

*Magisksverd*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the creature this rune is shaped on gains the benefits of a Greater Magic Fang spell, except the Bonus is +1 per 2 caster levels (Maximum +10)._

*Heightened Memnor's Curse*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by a Slay Living spell._

*Heightened Opp*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by a Binding Winds spell._

*Heightened Protection of Skoraeus*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Transmute Rock to Mud spell._

*Heightened Skyeild*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Greater Fireburst spell that does electricity instead of fire damage._

*Heightened Surtr's Flame*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Greater Fireburst spell._

*Heightened Thrym's Icy Grip*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Freezing Fog spell._

*Langferd*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Next to another rune
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this rune provides the benefits of the Permanency spell for the following runes:_

*Overinlinje*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by a Baleful Polymorph spell._

*Tankeskold*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any item or creature
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action
_
When accessed this rune creates the effects of a Break Enchantment spell._


*RUNIC WEAPONRY*

*Anfal*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the holder of this weapon can re-roll all attack rolls for 1 round per Shaper Level.  He can only re-roll once per attack, and must stick with the results of the re-roll._

*Farvel*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this weapon gains the Vanishing property (see Magic Item Compendium) the next time it successfully strikes an opponent._

*Harbunad*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this weapon becomes a +2 Defending Weapon for the duration of the encounter._

*Heightened Grolantor's Wrath*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this weapon gains the Implacable property for the duration of the encounter._

*Heightened Jotunseir*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_This is identical to the normal Jotunseir rune except the effect lasts 1 round/Level._

*Heightened Maatfesting*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this weapon gains the Holy property for the duration of the encounter._

*Heightened Magiskverd*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this weapon gains the benefits of a Greater Magic Weapon spell, except the Bonus is +1 per 2 caster levels (Maximum +10)._

*Heightened Memnor's Curse*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next opponent struck successfully by this weapon takes the effects of a Graymantle spell._

*Heightened Opp*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this weapon gains the Throwing and Returning properties for 24 hours._

*Heightened Protection of Skoraeus*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this weapon gains the benefits of a Stone Sphere._

*Heightened Skyeild*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this weapon gains the Shocking Burst property for the duration of the encounter._

*Heightened Surtr's Flame*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next opponent struck successfully by this weapon takes the effects of a Shroud of Flame spell._

*Heightened Thrym's Icy Grip*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next opponent struck successfully by this weapon takes the effects of a Gelid Blood spell._

*Overinlinje*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next opponent struck successfully by this weapon is affected as if by a Vulnerability spell._

*Tankeskold*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this rune creates the effects of a Vanishing Weapon spell._


*RUNIC WONDERS*

*Anfal*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item and his nearby Allies receive the benefits of a Legion's Greater Magic Weapon spell._

*Farvel*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item receives the benefits of a Teleport spell._

*Harbunad*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item receives the benefits of a Metal Skin spell._

*Heightened Grolantor's Wrath*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item suffers the effects of a Morality Undone spell._

*Heightened Jotunseir*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item is affected by an Righteous Might spell._

*Heightened Maatfesting*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any footwear 
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of the item gains the benefits of a Grace spell, but it grants a +4 to Dexterity, and increases Land speed by +30 ft._

*Heightened Magiskverd*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item receives the benefits of an Augment Object spell, except the duration is permanent._

*Heightened Memnor's Curse*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed, a Mind Fog spell is set off, centered on the bearer of this item._

*Heightened Opp*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item is affected by an Overland Flight spell._

*Heightened Protection of Skoraeus*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed, the wielder of this item  gains the benefits of an Indomitability spell._

*Heightened Skyeild*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any hammer
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed, the wielder of this item can call down lightning as if he had cast a Call Lightning Storm spell._

*Heightened Surtr's Flame*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended flammable item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed, a Wall of Fire spell is set off, centered on this item._

*Heightened Thrym's Icy Grip*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed, a Wall of Ice spell is set off, centered on this item._

*Overinlinje*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item is affected by an Involuntary Shapeshifting spell._

*Tankeskold*
*Level* 5th
*Focus* Any container
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this rune creates the effects of an Imprison Possessor spell._

----------


## Bhu

*6TH LEVEL RUNES*

*RUNIC DEFENSES*

*Heightened Annam's Unblinking Eye*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item becomes the center of a Hide the Path spell._

*Heightened Dvergild*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Shield or Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_Identical to the regular Dvergild rune, but damage caps at 20d8.._

*Heightened Farekrigga*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Stone Body spell._

*Heightened Helligstig*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor becomes the center of a Ghost Trap spell._

*Heightened Helligtanke*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a True Seeing spell._

*Heightened Hiatea's Blessing*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Antilife Shell spell._

*Heightened Mazinmagisk*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor provides the benefits of a Visage of the Deity spell._

*Heightened Sengrom*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_This is identical the the regular Sengrom rune, but the wearer is also immune to Sleep effects, Stun and Daze._

*Heightened Tears of Stronmaus*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor receives the benefits of a Cloak of the Sea spell._

*Heightened Wyrm*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor provides the benefits of a Spectral Touch spell._

*Maug*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Fiendform spell._

*Otte*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of an Aura of Terror spell._

*Skoldfesting*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor provides the benefits of a Superior Resistance spell._

*Tosk*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor and his Allies gain the benefits of a Veil spell._


*RUNIC WARDS*

*Heightened Annam's Unblinking Eye*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it suffers the effects of an Implacable Pursuer spell.  Unlike normal, however, any beings present when this rune was shaped can know the location of the victim._

*Heightened Dvergild*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any unattended stone object or surface
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed, the next time a being other than the Runecaster who inscribed this rune a Greater Glyph of Warding spell is set off, centered on the rune._

*Heightened Farekrigga*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this rune provides the benefits of a Symbol of Fear spell._

*Heightened Helligstig*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by a Semblance of Life spell._

*Heightened Helligtanke*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action
_
This is identical to the normal Helligtanke rune, but it allows you to Scry (as per the spell) within 1 30 ft. area centered on the rune._

*Heightened Hiatea's Blessing*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any unattended object, surface or Construct
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action
_
When accessed this rune sets off a Summon Nature's Ally VI spell._

*Heightened Mazinmagisk*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by an Opalescent Glare spell._

*Heightened Sengrom*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Symbol of Sleep spell._

*Heightened Tears of Stronmaus*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Thunder Field spell._

*Heightened Wyrm*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any unattended object, surface or Construct
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action
_
When accessed the object this rune is inscribed upon is affected as if by a Crumble spell._

*Maug*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any unattended stone object or surface
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed, the next time a being other than the Runecaster who inscribed this rune reads it, an Unhallow spell is set off, centered on the rune._

*Overinmaug*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action
_
When accessed the creature this rune is inscribed on receives the benefits of a True Seeing spell._

*Skoldfesting*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by a Repulsion spell._

*Tosk*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by a Phantasmal Disorientation spell._


*RUNIC WEAPONRY*

*Drofte*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon successfully strike an opponent they suffer the effects of a Flshshiver spell._

*Heightened Annam's Unblinking Eye*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gets the benefits of the Eyes of the Oracle spell._

*Heightened Dvergild*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon strikes an opponent it sets off a Resounding Thunder spell doing 8d6 damage._

*Heightened Farekrigga*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gets the benefits of a Greater Heroism spell._

*Heightened Helligstig*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next undead opponent successfully struck by this weapon suffers the effects of a Heal spell._

*Heightened Helligtanke*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed all Attack rolls made with this weapon automatically succeed for 1 round._

*Heightened Hiatea's Blessing*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon gains the Flaming Burst property for the duration of the encounter._

*Heightened Mazinmagisk*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next opponent successfully struck by this weapon suffers the effects of a Lucent Lance spell._

*Heightened Sengrom*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next opponent successfully struck by this weapon suffers the effects of an Endless Slumber spell._

*Heightened Tears of Stronmaus*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this weapon gains the Thundering property for the duration of the encounter, in addition to being a +2 weapon._

*Heightened Wyrm*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next opponent successfully struck by this weapon suffers the effects of a Finger of Death spell._

*Overinmaug*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this weapon gains the Illusion Bane property for 24 hours (see Magic Item Compendium)._

*Skoldfesting*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next opponent successfully struck by this weapon sets off the effects of a Rejection spell._

*Sunna*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any Weapon
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon successfully strikes an opponent it sets off a Yakamo's Anger spell._


*RUNIC WONDERS*

*Gudhjerte*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item receives the benefits of a Chasing Perfection spell._

*Heightened Annam's Unblinking Eye*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* A water filled bowl
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the Runecaster may use the bowl for Greater Scrying as per the spell._

*Heightened Dvergild*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any gems or solid metal pieces such as coins or ingots
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the items this rune is inscribed on become Fire Seeds, as per the spell._

*Heightened Farekrigga*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any wearable item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item is affected by a Bite of the Werebear spell._

*Heightened Helligstig*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the bearer gains the one time use of the Incorporeal Nova spell._

*Heightened Helligstig*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any worn item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer and his Allies gain the benefits of the Mass Owl's Wisdom spell._

*Heightened Hiatea's Blessing*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* A tree
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the tree animates as per the Liveoak spell._

*Heightened Mazinmagisk*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Cup or any item used for drinking
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed, and the vessel inscribed the rune is filled with any liquid, the drinker receives the benefits of a Heal spell._

*Heightened Tears of Stronmaus*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the bearer gains the one time use of the Stormwalk spell spell._

*Heightened Wyrm*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any container
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed this rune creates the effects of an Pox spell._

*Maug*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the bearer gains the one time use of the Summon Babau spell spell._

*Overinmaug*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of a Find the Path spell._

*Sunna*
*Level* 6th
*Focus* Any hat, helm, or crown
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of a Crown of Brilliance spell._

----------


## Bhu

*7TH LEVEL RUNES*

*RUNIC DEFENSES*

*Heightened Anfal*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* Full Round Action
*Access Time* Standard Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item gains the benefits of a Battletide spell as modified for the regular Anfal rune.  In addition so long as at least one opponent is affected by the rune the wearer gains a +2 Bonus to Attack and Damage rolls._

*Heightened Farvel*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_The effects are identical to the normal Farvel rune, except that the opponent who arrives delayed is Stunned for 2 rounds (no Save)._

*Heightened Harbunad*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor gains the benefits of a Mailed Might of the Magelords spell for 24 hours._

*Heightened Overinlinje*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains immunity to Petrification and Polymorph effects for 1 Hour per Level._

*Heightened Skoldfesting*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of a spell Turning spell._

*Heightened Tankeskold*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of a Scry Trap spell.  Unlike normal the victim of your Scry Trap does not get a Caster Level Check to prevent his Scry spell from being dispelled._

*Kongdod*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of an Undead Mask spell._

*Kvit*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor gains the benefits of a Bastion of Good spell._

*Magiskdod*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of an Antimagic Aura spell._


*RUNIC WARDS*

*Heightened Anfal*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any siege weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the siege weapon this rune is shaped on animates as per an Animate Siege Weapon spell._

*Heightened Farvel*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next being with the Extraplanar Subtype to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Banishment spell._

*Heightened Harbunad*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any Creature
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the being this rune is inscribed on is affected as if by a Greater Ironguard spell ._

*Heightened Overinlinje*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Return to Nature spell._

*Heightened Skoldfesting*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by a Repulsion spell.  Unlike normal, opponents who fail the Save not only are unable to move towards you but are pushed back 20 ft._

*Heightened Tankeskold*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action
_
When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed sets off an Antimagic Field, centered on the rune._

*Kongdod*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by a Greater Seed of Undeath spell._

*Kvit*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Holy Word spell._

*Magiskdod*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed, the next evil being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it creates an Antimagic Field in a 30 ft. area, centered on the rune._


*RUNIC WEAPONRY*

*Heightened Anfal*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the holder of this weapon gains the benefits of the Anfal rune, and may re-roll damage rolls as well.  Instead of 1 round per Shaper Level these effects last for the Encounter._

*Heightened Farvel*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed this weapon gains the Banishing and Great Dislocator properties for 24 hours._

*Heightened Harbunad*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed this weapon becomes a +4 Defending Weapon for the duration of the encounter._

*Heightened Overinlinje*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next opponent struck by this weapon takes the effects of a Blood to Water spell._

*Heightened Skoldfesting*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon successfully strikes an opponent it sets off the effects of a Rejection spell.  Unlike normal the spells Area of Effect is a 30 ft. radius centered on the wielder of the weapon.  It does not affect Allies, and the Save DC is +2 higher than normal._

*Heightened Tankeskold*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_This acts like the normal Tankeskold rune, but if the dispel check against the summoned creature fails the creature any hit on the creature from this weapon automatically threatens a critical for the runes duration._

*Kongdod*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed this weapon gains the Disruption property for this encounter._

*Kvit*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next opponent struck by this weapon causes a Righteous Burst spell to set off, centered on the weapons holder._

*Magiskdod*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon successfully strikes an opponent he is affected as if by am Antimagic Ray spell._


*RUNIC WONDERS*

*Heightened Anfal*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any unattended object
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_Identical to the normal Anfal rune, but the maximum Bonus is +8._

*Heightened Farvel*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any unattended object
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item receives the benefits of a Greater Teleport spell._

*Heightened Harbunad*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item receives the benefits of a Metal Skin spell for 24 hours._

*Heightened Overinlinje*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item is affected by a Disintegrate spell._

*Heightened Tankeskold*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any container
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed this rune provides the effects of both an Impotent Possessor and Imprison Possessor spells._ 

*Kongdod*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any unattended object
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of a Control Undead spell._

*Kvit*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any unattended object
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item sets off a Rejuvenating Light spell._

*Magiskdod*
*Level* 7th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of a Spell Turning spell._

----------


## Bhu

*8TH LEVEL RUNES*

*RUNIC DEFENSES*

*Heightened Dod*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor is struck by a Greater Bestow Curse spell._

*Heightened Forvargave*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor receives the benefits of a Greater Celerity spell._

*Heightened Maug*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor receives the benefits of a Fiendform spell.  Unlike normal he may become any Fiendish creature, Demon or Devil from the Summon Monster I-VI spells._

*Heightened Otte*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor receives the benefits of an Aura of Terror spell.  Unlike usual the Area of Effect is 60 ft._

*Heightened Seirtuv*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor receives the benefits of a Superior Invisibility spell._

*Heightened Tosk*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed this rune provides the benefits of a Shifting Paths spell._

*Skolduven*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended object 
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the wearer of this item is affected as if by a Mysterious Redirection spell._

*Sort*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor is struck by a Blackfire spell._

*Ubudenheim*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the wearer of this armor receives the benefits of a Protection from Spells spell._


*RUNIC WARDS*

*Heightened Dod*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by a Finger of Death spell._

*Heightened Forvargave*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any creature or unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed this rune provide the benefits of a Sequester spell._

*Heightened Maug*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended stone object or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed, the next time a being other than the Runecaster who inscribed this rune reads it, an Unhallow spell is set off, centered on the rune.  Unlike normal the Turn Checks made against Undead are at -8._

*Heightened Seirtuv*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed this rune provide the benefits of a Screen spell._

*Heightened Tosk*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Scintillating Pattern spell._

*Skolduven*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is affected as if by an Antipathy spell._

*Sort*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the item this rune is shaped on is protected by a Shadow Trap spell.  Unlike normal it is protected until the spell is triggered, and the summoned Shadow stays for the duration of the encounter._

*Ubudenheim*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any 1 Creature
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the creature this rune is inscribed on is affected as if by a Binding spell._


*RUNIC WEAPONRY*

*Heightened Dod*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next opponent struck by this weapon takes the effects of a Withering Palm spell._

*Heightened Drofte*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next opponent struck by this weapon takes the effects of a Fleshshiver spell.  Unlike normal a Saving Throw is not allowed for the Stun effect regardless of the opponents Hit Dice, and the damage cap is 25d6_

*Heightened Forvargave*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the weapon gains the Dancing property for the duration of the encounter._

*Heightened Seirtuv*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed this weapon gains the Blurstrike property (see Magic Item Compendium) for 24 hours.  In addition it is considered a +3 weapon and even has it's Blurstrike property against foes who have Blindsight or Uncanny Dodge._

*Heightened Sunna*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next time this weapon successfully sets off a Sunburst spell._

*Sort*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any staff
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the weapon this rune is shaped on becomes a Blackstaff as per the spell._

*Sverdstig*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the weapon this rune is shaped on becomes a Brilliant Blade as per the spell._

*Ubudenheim*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the weapon gains the Banishing and Binding properties for 24 hours (see Magic Item Compendium)._


*RUNIC WONDERS*

*Heightened Dod*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any cup or drinking vessel
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the first liquid poured into this cup becomes toxic, and anyone drinking it suffers the effects of a Greater Harm spell._

*Heightened Forvargave*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended object 
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item duplicates the effects of a  Reverse Gravity spell._

*Heightened Gudhjerte*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item receives the benefits of a Chasing Perfection spell for 24 hours._

*Heightened Maug*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer gains the one time use of the Abyssal Army spell._

*Heightened Seirtuv*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended object 
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed this rune duplicates the effects of a Shifting Paths spell._

*Heightened Sunna*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of a Crown of Brilliance spell.  Unlike usual the spell does not allow a Saving Throw for creatures with Light Sensitivity or that are harmed by sunlight, and does 3d6 damage to Undead._

*Skolduven*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended object 
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item is affected by a Demand spell._

*Sort*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended object 
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the bearer of this item duplicates the effects of a  Ravenous Darkness spell, except the duration is 10 Minutes per Level._

*Ubudenheim*
*Level* 8th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute 
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed this item provides the benefits of a True Banishment spell._

----------


## Draconi Redfir

i am constantly amazed by your constant willingness to keep this thread going alone. very well done Bhu!

----------


## Bhu

Well I've been promising Giant stuff for forever now, so I can hardly disappoint people,   :Small Wink:

----------


## Bhu

*9TH LEVEL RUNES*

*RUNIC DEFENSES*

*Alvskold*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the wearer of this armor receives the benefits of a Mysterious Redirection spell.  Unlike normal it lasts 5 minutes or until expended._

*Fjellkong*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the wearer of this armor receives the benefits of an Undermaster spell._

*Heightened Kongdod*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of an Undead Mask spell.  Unlike normal this effect lasts for 24 hours and the bearer can also attack/affect incorporeal Undead._

*Heightened Kvit*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of a Righteous Exile spell._

*Heightened Linjegave*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the wearer of this armor receives the benefits of a Freedom spell._

*Heightened Magiskdod*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of an Absorption spell.  Unlike normal if the bearer can't cast spells this heals 20 points of damage per Spell Level absorbed._

*Wyrmvenn*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the wearer of this armor receives the benefits of a Dragonshape spell._


*RUNIC WARDS*

*Guduven*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any Runecaster
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed, the Runecaster this is inscribed upon loses all his Class Abilities as if he were the recipient of an Anathema spell._

*Heightened Kongdod*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Greater Seed of Undeath spell.  Unlike normal the victims don't rise as zombies but as Corpse Creatures (see Book of Vile Darkness)._

*Heightened Kvit*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Holy Word spell.  Unlike normal the range is 60 ft._

*Heightened Langferd*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any surface up to a 20 ft. cube, creature or unattended object
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute
_
When accessed this rune makes it impossible to place any other runes upon whatever creature, item or surface it has been shaped upon.  This Rune can only be removed via a Wish spell._

*Heightened Linjegave*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any 1 Creature
*Shaping Time* 1 Minute
*Access Time* Full Round Action

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off an Implosion spell._

*Heightened Magiskdod*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Mordenkainen's Disjunction spell._

*Heightened Overinmaug*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the creature this rune is inscribed on receives the benefits of a Foresight spell._

*Heightened Tankeskold*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any unattended item or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it sets off a Programmed Amnesia spell._

*Liv*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed this grants the inscribed object the benefits of a permanent Animate Object spell, along with an Awaken construct spell._

*Ysgard*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any surface 5 to 30 ft. in diameter
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed this creates a Gate as per the spell, but only to Annam's palace Gudheim on the plane of Ysgard._


*RUNIC WEAPONRY*

*Femkrigga*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the weapon temporarily becomes a Crushing Fist of Spite as per the spell._

*Heightened Kongdod*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed this weapon gains the Disruption, Ethereal Reaver and Sacred Burst properties for this encounter._

*Heightened Kvit*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the next time the weapon successfully strikes an opponent, a Righteous Burst spell is set off centered on the weapons holder.  Unlike usual the base damage done/healed is 3d8._

*Heightened Linjegave*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the weapon temporarily becomes a Black Blade of Disaster as per the spell._

*Heightened Overinmaug*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the weapon gains the Illusion Bane property for 24 hours.  Unlike normal it's secondary ability to destroy illusions may be used at will_

*Heightened Tankeskold*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the weapon gains the Illusion Theft property for 24 hours._

*Krigspyd*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the weapon temporarily becomes a Lash of Force as per the spell._

*Sortdod*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the weapon temporarily becomes a Sphere of Ultimate Destruction as per the spell._


*RUNIC WONDERS*

*Heightened Kongdod*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed this item provides the benefits of a Plague of Undead spell._

*Heightened Kvit*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any item of clothing
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed this rune creates the effects of an Mass Heal spell._

*Heightened Linjegave*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any item of clothing
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour 
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed this item provides the benefits of a Shapechange spell._

*Heightened Magiskdod*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed this item provides the benefits of an Effulgent Epuration spell._

*Heightened Overinmaug*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any item of clothing
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed the bearer of this item gains the benefits of a Hindsight spell._

*Heightened Tankeskold*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any item of clothing
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed this rune creates the effects of an Unbinding spell._

*Jotunheim*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed this item provides the benefits of a Summon Monster IX spell, except that it summons 1d3 Stone Giant Elders._

*Muspelheim*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed this item provides the benefits of a Deadly Sunstroke spell._

*Niflheim*
*Level* 9th
*Focus* Any unattended item
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time* 1 Minute

_When accessed this item provides the benefits of a Burst of Glacial Wrath spell._

----------


## Bhu

bear with me as i edit the previous posts and do the epic stuff for the class and it;s finally back to more giants.

*EPIC RUNES*

Epic Runes are designed and 'cast' much the same as Epic Spells.  Once developed a Runecaster may shape as many Epic Runes per day as he has slots available (ranks in Knowledge: Arcana divided by 10).  The RUnecaster must make a Spellcraft Check against the Runes Spellcraft DC to shape it.  A Runecaster can take 10, but not 20 on this check.  If it succeeds the rune is shaped, if not the rune fails but the slot is still used up.  A Runecaster may not shape a rune whose Spellcraft DC is greater than (20 plus the Runecasters Spellcraft modifier).  Epic runes have no fixed level. However, for purposes of Concentration checks, spell resistance, and other possible situations where rune level is important, epic runes are all treated as if they were 10th-level runes.  Metarune Feats and other Epic Feats cannot be applied to Epic Runes.  The Save DC for an Epic Rune is 20 plus the Runecasters Wisdom Modifier (plus any possible bonuses from the spells development).  Epic Runes cannot be crafted into items.  Epic Rune Seeds work the same as Epic Spell Seeds with one exception: Instead of Components and Casting Time, you have Shaping Time and Access Time.  The Shaping Time for any Epic Seed is 1 Hour (it still has a Somatic component as usual), and Access Time is 1 Minute (it still has a Verbal component as usual).  This can be modified in development.  All Epic Runes have a single Focus chosen from this list:  Any creature, any weapon, any armor, any shield, any unattended item or any surface.  Additional Foci can be gained during development.

Unlike normal if you learn an Epic Rune, you do not learn all versions of it.  For example if you learn Heightened Sort as a War, you ,ay only shape it as a Ward.  However for each other variation on this Rune you know, you may learn the next version at -25% Resource and XP cost.  For example if you wish to learn Heightened Sort as a Defense, and you already know it as a Ward, Weapon and Wonder, the cost is lowered by 75%.

*EPIC RUNE DEVELOPMENT*

Reduce Casting Time by one step (i.e. from 1 Hour to I Minute, from 1 Minute to a Full Round, from a Full Round to a Standard Action, etc,): +2 to Spellcraft DC Modifier

No Somatic Component: +2 to Spellcraft DC Modifier

Reduce Access Time by one step (i.e. from 1 Minute to a Full Round, from a Full Round to a Standard Action, etc,): +2 to Spellcraft DC Modifier

No Verbal Component: +2 to Spellcraft DC Modifier

Accessible by 1 Ally, who must be present at the Runes shaping:  +2 to Spellcraft DC Modifier

----------


## Bhu

*SAMPLE EPIC RUNES*

*EPIC DEFENSES*
*Heightened Alvskold*
Abjuration
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 51
*Range* Personal
*Target* You
*Duration* Until expended or 48 hours
*To Develop* 459000 GP, 9 Days, 18360 XP, Seed: Reflect against melee (DC 27), x4 duration (+4), blocks an additional 5 hits before being expended (+20)

Once accessed the next 6 melee attacks are against you are reflected back at your attacker using the same attack roll.

*Heightened Fjellkong*
Transmutation
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 68
*Range* 300 ft.
*Target* Personal
*Duration* Permanent
*Saving Throw* Fortitude negates (see text)
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop* 612000 GP, 12 Days, 24480 XP, Seed: Transform (DC 21), size ranges from Diminutive to 4 sizes larger than the targets normal form (+24), change target into any Elemental with the Earth Subtype (+5), subject gains 1 Supernatural Ability and three Extraordinary Abilities of new form (+20), Personal (-2)

When accessed the Runecaster takes the form of any Elemental with the Earth Subtype.  If the transformed creature doesnt have the level or Hit Dice of its new likeness, it can only use the abilities of the creature at its own level or Hit Dice. If slain or destroyed, the transformed creature or object reverts to its original form. The subjects equipment, if any, remains untransformed or melds into the new forms body, at the casters option. The transformed creature or object acquires the physical and natural abilities of the creature or object it has been changed into while retaining its own memories and mental ability scores. Mental abilities include personality, Intelligence, Wisdom, and Charisma scores, level and class, hit points (despite any change in its Constitution score), alignment, base attack bonus, base saves, extraordinary abilities, spells, and spell-like abilities, but not its supernatural abilities. Physical abilities include natural size and Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution scores. Natural abilities include armor, natural weapons, and similar gross physical qualities (presence or absence of wings, number of extremities, and so forth).  In addition it gains up to 1 Supernatural and three Exceptional abilities of the new form it would not otherwise have.

*Heightened Skolduven*
Abjuration
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 51
*Range* Personal
*Target* You
*Duration* Until expended or 12 Hours
*To Develop* 459000 GP, 9 Days, 18360 XP, Seed: Reflect against ranged (DC 27), x4 duration (+4), blocks an additional 5 hits before being expended (+20)

Once accessed the next 6 ranged attacks are against you are reflected back at your attacker using the same attack roll.

*Heightened Sort*
Transmutation
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 160
*Range* Touch
*Target* One Living Creature
*Duration* 10 rounds
*Saving Throw* Fortitude half 
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop* 1440000 GP, 29 Days, 57600 XP, Seed: Destroy (DC 29), +9 rounds (+18 rounds), Contingent on being attacked (+25), up to 9 extra targets (+90), Touch (-2)

Once accessed the next being to attack you in melee must make a Save or take 20d6 untyped damage each round for 10 rounds (see Destroy Seed in the Epic Level Handbook for particulars).  The black fire consuming them is infectious, and should they touch any being other than the Runecaster they are affected by the spell as well (maximum of 10 targets).

*Heightened Ubudenheim*
Abjuration
*Focus* Any Armor or Shield
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour and 10 Minutes
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 191
*Range* Personal
*Area/Target* You
*Duration* Until expended or 48 Hours
*To Develop* 1719000 GP, 34 Days, 68760 XP, Seed: Reflect against spells (DC 27), x4 duration (+4), blocks an additional 5 hits before being expended (+20), affects spells of up to 9th Level (+160), increase casting time by 10 Minutes (-20)

Once accessed the next 6 spells of 9th Level or less targeting you are reflected back at your attacker using the same attack roll.

*Heightened Wyrmvenn*
Transmutation
*Focus* Any Armor
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 60
*Range* 300 ft.
*Target* One Creature
*Duration* Permanent
*Saving Throw* Fortitude negates (see text)
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop*  540000 GP, 11 Days, 21600 XP, Seed: Transform (DC 21), size ranges from Diminutive to 4 sizes larger than the targets normal form (+24), change target into any Dragon (+5), subject gains 1 Supernatural and Extraordinary Ability of new form (+10)

When accessed this Rune changes the being it has been shaped on into any Evil Dragon within the proper size range.  If the transformed creature doesnt have the level or Hit Dice of its new likeness, it can only use the abilities of the creature at its own level or Hit Dice. If slain or destroyed, the transformed creature or object reverts to its original form. The subjects equipment, if any, remains untransformed or melds into the new forms body, at the casters option. The transformed creature or object acquires the physical and natural abilities of the creature or object it has been changed into while retaining its own memories and mental ability scores. Mental abilities include personality, Intelligence, Wisdom, and Charisma scores, level and class, hit points (despite any change in its Constitution score), alignment, base attack bonus, base saves, extraordinary abilities, spells, and spell-like abilities, but not its supernatural abilities. Physical abilities include natural size and Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution scores. Natural abilities include armor, natural weapons, and similar gross physical qualities (presence or absence of wings, number of extremities, and so forth).   In addition the creature gains the Breath Weapon and Damage Reduction of the Dragon whose form it assumes.


*EPIC WARDS*
*Heightened Guduven*
Transmutation
*Focus* Any creature
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 19
*Range* Touch
*Target* One Creature
*Duration* Permanent
*Saving Throw* Fortitude negates (see text)
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop*  171000 GP, 3 Days, 6840 XP, Seed: Transform (DC 21), Touch (-2), Titans only (-6), completely alters target (+6)

When accessed, this powerful cursed rune permanently turns any Titan it is inscribed upon into a Chaos Giant (see below for stats).

*Heightened Liv*
Conjuration (Healing)
*Focus* Any plant, animal, construct, or unattended object
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 37
*Range* 0 ft.
*Area* Creature or objects within 20 ft. radius
*Duration* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw* None
*Spell Resistance* Yes (harmless)
*To Develop*  333000 GP, 7 Days, 13320 XP, Seed: Transform (DC 27), area effect instead of target (+10)

When accessed all animals, plants, construct, and unattended object gain sentience as per the Life Seed.

*Heightened Skolduven*
Enchantment (Compulsion, Mind-Affecting)
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 19
*Range* 0 ft.
*Area* 20 ft radius
*Duration* 20 hours
*Saving Throw* Will negates
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop* 171000 GP, 3 Days, 6840 XP, Seed: Compel (DC 19), area as opposes to target (+10), unreasonable demands (+10), trigger (+2)

When accessed the next being to read this rune other than the Runecaster who inscribed it is compelled to return home and not come back for the duration of the spell.

*Heightened Sort*
Conjuration (Evil, Summoning)
*Focus* Any unattended object or surface
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 54
*Range* 75 ft.
*Target* 1 summoned creature
*Duration* 20 rounds (D)
*Saving Throw* Will negates (see text)
*Spell Resistance* Yes (see text)
*To Develop* 486000 GP, 10 Days, 19440 XP, Seed: Summon (DC 14), summon Undead (+2), up to CR 20 (+36), trigger (+2)

When accessed the item this rune is shaped on summons any one Undead of CR 20 or less to protect itself.

*Heightened Ubudenheim*
Transmutation
*Focus* Any 1 Creature
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 31
*Range* 300 ft.
*Target* One creature
*Duration* Permanent
*Saving Throw* Fortitude negates
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop* 279000 GP, 6 Days, 11160 XP, Seed: Transform (DC 21), can make target incorporeal (+10)

When accessed the creature this rune is inscribed on permanently becomes incorporeal until the effect can be dispelled somehow.

*Heightened Ysgard*
Conjuration (Teleportation)
*Focus* Any surface 20 ft. in diameter
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 45
*Range* Touch
*Area/Target* You and any creatures/objects weighing up to 3,000 lbs. within the area of effect
*Duration* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw* None or Will negates 
*Spell Resistance* No or Yes 
*To Develop* 405000 GP, 8 Days, 16200 XP, Seed: Transport (DC 27), uses Ysgard as Medium (+2), can also do interplanar travel (+4), can transport the unwilling (+4), up to 3000 pounds (+4), area effect instead of target (+10)

Once accessed, anyone within the area of effect is taken to a plane or location of the casters choosing.


*EPIC WEAPONS*
*Heightened Femkrigga*
Evocation (Force)
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 83
*Range* 300 ft.
*Area* 10-ft.-radius emanation extending upwards by 30 ft.
*Duration* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw* Reflex Half
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop* 747000 GP, 29880 Days, 15 XP, Seed: Energy (DC 19), +20d6 (+40), change area to cylinder (+2), does Force damage (+2), Increase damage step (+20)

When accessed, he weapon used as a focus temporarily disappears, as a giant black fist appears 30 feet and smashes to the ground doing 30d10 Force damage force damage to all within the area.  Afterwards the weapon reappears in it's wielders hand.

*Heightened Krigspyd*
Evocation (Force)
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 33
*Range* 300 ft
*Target* 1 creature
*Duration* 32 rounds
*Saving Throw* Reflex half
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop* 297000 GP, 6 Days, 11880 XP, Seed: Energy (DC 19), does Force damage (+2), no area of effect (-2), increased duration (+10), ignores concealment (+2), touch attack (+2)

When accessed  the weapon used as a focus temporarily becomes an invisible tendril of force.  It can be used to make a ranged touch attack against anything within range doing 10d6 force damage.

*Heightened Sort*
Necromancy (Death)
*Focus* Any melee weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 56
*Range* Touch
*Target* One living creature
*Duration* 8 rounds or until expended
*Saving Throw* Fortitude Partial (see text)
*Spell Resistance* Yes (see text)
*To Develop* 504000 GP, 10 Days, 20160 XP, Seed: Slay (DC 25), Seed: Dispel (DC 19), no range (-2), up to 160 HD (+8), increased duration (+6)

Once accessed, the next being successfully struck by the weapon must make a Fortitude Save or die.  If the Save is successful it still takes 3d6+20 damage.  In addition it is subject to the affects of a Dispel Seed.

*Heightened Sortdod*
Transmutation
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 75
*Range* 0 ft.
*Area* 40 ft. radius
*Duration* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw* Fortitude half
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop* 675000 GP, 14 Days, 27000 XP, Seed: Destroy (DC 29), no range (-2), wielder is immune (+2), 40 ft radius (+6), +20d6 damage (+40)

Once accessed a sphere of darkness emanates from the weapon used as a focus, vaporizing everything but the wielder.  Anything in the area takes 40d6 damage (see Destroy Seed from Epic Level Handbook for further effects).

*Heightened Sverdstig*
Transmutation
*Focus* Any one weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 43
*Range* Touch
*Target* 1 creature or object up to 10 cubic feet
*Duration* 64 rounds
*Saving Throw* Fortitude Half
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop* 387000 GP, 8 Days, 15480 XP, Seed: Destroy (DC 29), no range (-2), increased duration (+12), can target individuals or objects (+2), touch attack (+2)

Once accessed, any opponent struck with the weapon used as a Focus takes 20d6 damage as per the Destroy Seed.  This is a melee or ranged touch attack (ranged weapons confer the effect to their ammunition).

*Heightened Ubudenheim*
Abjuration
*Focus* Any weapon
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 55
*Range* 75 ft
*Target* One or more extraplanar creatures, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
*Duration* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw*Will Negates
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop* 495000 GP, 10 Days, 19800 XP, Seed: Banish (DC 27), banishes Outsiders and Elementals (+20), affects beings up to 30 HD (+8)

When accessed this spell Banishes 1 or more creatures of 30 HD or less.


*EPIC WONDERS*
*Heightened Jotunheim*
Conjuration (Summoning)
*Focus* Any unattended object
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 72
*Range* 75 ft.
*Effect* Summons 1 Giant or Titan
*Duration* 20 rounds (D)
*Saving Throw* Will negates (see text)
*Spell Resistance* Yes (see text)
*To Develop* 648000 GP, 13 Days, 25920 XP, Seed: Summon (DC 14), up to CR 26 (+48), any Giant (+10)

When accessed the wielder summons any 1 Giant or Titan of any type.

*Heightened Muspelheim*
Evocation (Fire)
*Focus* Any unattended object 
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 82
*Range* 0 ft.
*Area* 40 ft. Radius
*Duration* 20 Hours
*Saving Throw* Reflex half
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop* 738000 GP, 15 Days, 29520 XP, Seed: Energy (DC 19), +28d6 (+56), no range (-2), increased areas (+8)

When accessed the object this rune is shaped on does 30d6 Fire damage per round in a 40 ft. Radius for the next 20 hours.

*Heightened Nifleheim*
Evocation (Cold)
*Focus* Any unattended object 
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 82
*Range* 0 ft.
*Area* 40 ft. Radius
*Duration* 20 Hours
*Saving Throw* Reflex half
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop* 738000 GP, 15 Days, 29520 XP, Seed: Energy (DC 19), +28d6 (+56), no range (-2), increased areas (+8)

When accessed the object this rune is shaped on does 30d6 Cold damage per round in a 40 ft. Radius for the next 20 hours.

*Heightened Skolduven*
Enchantment (Compulsion, Mind-Affecting)
*Focus* Any unattended object 
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 29
*Range* 75 ft.
*Target* 1 Living Creature
*Duration* 20 hours or until completed
*Saving Throw* Will Negates
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop* 261000 GP, 5 Days, 10440 XP, Seed: Compel (DC 19), can make unreasonable demands (+10)

When accessed the bearer of this item must obey one command by it's shaper, no matter how unreasonable it is.

*Heightened Sort*
Necromancy (Death)/Illusion (Glamer)
*Focus* Any unattended object 
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 64
*Range* 0 ft.
*Area* 80 ft. Radius
*Duration* 16 rounds
*Saving Throw* Fortitude partial or half (see text)
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop* 576000 GP, 12 Days, 23040 XP, Seed: Slay (DC 25), Seed: Conceal (DC 17), No range (-2), 80 ft Radius (+16), increased duration (+8)

Once accessed the item this rune is shaped on sheds darkness that both provides Total Concealment, and bestows 2d4 negative energy levels.

*Heightened Ubudenheim*
Abjuration
*Focus* Any unattended object 
*Shaping Time* 1 Hour
*Access Time*1 Minute
*Spellcraft DC* 150
*Range* 75 ft.
*Target* One or more extraplanar creatures, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
*Duration* Permanent
*Saving Throw* Will negates
*Spell Resistance* Yes
*To Develop*  1350000 GP, 27 Days, 54000 XP, Seed: Banish (DC 27), up to 20 HD (+3), Permanent Duration (x5)

When accessed this rune permanently banishes one or more Outsiders.

----------


## Bhu

Okay all previous posts have been updated and revised for legibility.  I still need to finish the Langferd Rune, but after that I just need to do the Epic Runes and it's finally back to giants!

----------


## Bhu

Sorry guys,  Passed some kidney stones, and then caught shingles.  Will have revisions and new material up soon

----------


## Bhu

*Chaos Giant*

Chaos Giant is an Acquired Template that can be applied to Titans.  The origins of Chaos Giants are unknown, but many lay the blame at the feet of the Queen of Chaos or other Chaotic Evil deities.  Most of the current Chaos Giants live in either Limbo or the Abyss.  They often have minor physical deformities that don't really seem to hinder them, as well as forms that are always slightly shifting.

*Size and Type:* Unchanged, other than gaining the Evil Subtype

*Hit Dice:* Unchanged (remember to recalculate hp if Con changes). 

*Speed:* Usually unchanged.

*Armor Class:* Usually unchanged.

*Attacks:* Usually unchanged.

*Damage:* Usually unchanged.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature, but has a different list of Spell-Like Abilities:

Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): At will: Animate Dead, Bestow Curse, Create Greater Undead, Deeper Darkness, Divine Power, Fear, Greater Dispel Magic, Invisibility, Invisibility Purge, Major Creation, Persistent Image, Summon Monster VI, Touch of Idiocy.

3/Day: Shades, Summon Monster IX, Word of Chaos.

1/Day: Gate, Planar Perinarch, Polymorph Any Object, Storm of Vengeance.

It also gains the following:

Fury (Su):  When it has been reduced to 50% or less of it's maximum hit points the Chaos Giant becomes the center of a Whirlwind spell that moves with him, and which he is immune to.

Aura of Chaos (Su): Chaos Giants are surrounded by an aura of unease and shifting probability.  Any creature adjacent to one takes a -2 Penalty to both Attack rolls and Armor Class.  Unfortunately this also makes it difficult for them to relate to others, and Chaos Giants take a -2 Penalty on Diplomacy Checks, and a -4 Penalty to their Leadership Score if they have the Leadership Feat.

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities of the Base Creature, and gains the following:

Madness (Ex): All Chaos Giants suffer from some form of permanent insanity due to their curse.  Choose one from the following:

Motor Tension (Jitteriness, aches, twitches, restlessness, easily startled, easily fatigued, and so on. All attack rolls, Fortitude and Reflex saves, and all checks involving Strength, Dexterity, or Constitution take a -2 penalty.)

Expectations of Doom (Anxieties, worries, fears, and especially anticipations of misfortune. All attack rolls, saves, and checks take a -2 morale penalty.)

Vigilance (Distraction, inability to focus, insomnia, irritability, impatience. All Will saves and checks involving Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma take a -4 morale penalty.)

Phobia (A DC 40 Will check is required for a character to be able to force herself into (or remain within) the presence of the object of her phobia, and even then the character takes a -2 morale penalty as long as the object of fear remains. In severe cases, the object of the phobia is imagined to be omnipresent, perhaps hiddenthus, someone with severe acrophobia (fear of heights) might be frightened when in an enclosed room on the upper story of a building, even if there were no window or other way to see how high up the room was.)

Shifting Form (Ex): Chaos Giants receive this ability as opposed to the Base Creatures Change Shape ability.  Their form in unstable, and randomly alters itself at will, rendering them immune to Polymorph spells.  They can temporarily take control over this, assuming the form of any living being their own Size Category.

*Saves:* May need recalculating due to Ability Score changes.

*Abilities:* A Chaos Giant has a 'pool' of 167 points to spread among it's ability scores at random.  No score may be less than 3 or higher than 45.  Every 24 hours these scores randomly reset, possibly necessitating hit point, saves, skill points, and other features to be recalculated.

*Skills:* Unchanged.

*Feats:* Feats may be rechosen.

*Environment:* Any Chaotic Evil aligned Plane.

*Organization:* Usually solitary.

*Challenge Rating:* +0

*Treasure:* Unchanged.

*Alignment:* Always Chaotic Evil.

*Advancement:* Unchanged.

*Level Adjustment:* +0

----------


## Bhu

Does anyone know of a site listing all the 1E/2E monsters?  I think I've got translations of most of the giants for 3.5 done, I just wanna make sure.

----------


## Bhu

Epic Runes and Chaos Giant updated.  I have some time off soon (I think), so hopefully Ill be able to finally finish soon.

----------


## Bhu

Finally the RUnecaster is done!!!  And now a little something for our Goblinoid fans for xmas:

*TUNNEL HAUNT* 

 

_"And what are you doing here stumbling around blindly in the dark?"_  

 Very few of the Dekanter have psychic powers as the Beast Lord eliminates those who could become possible leaders of an uprising.  Those who realize they have psionic potential quickly arrange to escape into the Underdark where they face the harsh life of a wandering nomad, until adopted by someone or something as a mercenary.

BECOMING A TUNNEL HAUNT   
Any Dekanter with Lurk levels will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Dekanter
*Class Abilities*:  Initiative Boost, Lurk Augments
*Feats*:  Deep Vision, Lurk Master
*Skills*:  Hide 6 ranks, Move Silently 6 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Tunnel Haunt's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Autohypnosis, Bluff, Climb, Concentration, Craft, Escape
Artist, Hide, Jump, Knowledge (Dungeoneering, Psionics), Listen, Move Silently, Psicraft, Spot, Swim, Tumble, Use Psionic Device.
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Tunnelrunner, Lurk Augments, +1 Level of existing Manifesting Class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Sneak Attack +1d6, +1 Level of existing Manifesting Class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Using the Shadows
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Tunnelfighter, +1 Level of existing Manifesting Class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Sneak Attack +2d6, +1 Level of existing Manifesting Class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Using the Shadows
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Tunnellurker, +1 Level of existing Manifesting Class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Sneak Attack +3d6, +1 Level of existing Manifesting Class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Using the Shadows
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Comforting Shadow
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Tunnel Haunt gains no new Weapon or Armor Proficiencies.

*Tunnelrunner:* At 1st Level you gain the Tunnelrunner Feat as a Bonus Feat (see Underdark).

*Lurk Augments:* Your Lurk and Tunnel Haunt Levels stack for purposes of determining how many Lurk Augments you know.

*Sneak Attack (Ex):* This is identical to the Rogue Class Ability listed in the PHB, and stacks with dice gained from other classes.  You gain one extra die of Sneak Attack at Levels 2, 5, and 8.

*Using the Shadows (Su):* At 3rd Level the maximum number of power points you can use to enhance a Lurk Augment or Power increases by one when you are in darkness or shadowy environs.

At 6th Level the Save DC of Lurk Augments and Powers increases by one when you are in darkness or shadowy environs.

At 9th Level you add Psionic Shadow Walk to Power List, and it doesn't count towards your maximum Powers Known.

*Tunnelfighter:* At 4th Level you gain the Tunnelfighter Feat as a Bonus Feat (see Underdark).

*Tunnellurker (Su):* At 7th Level you are Invisible as per the spell while in darkness or extreme shadow.

*Comforting Shadow (Su):* You are always considered to be Psionically Focused in total darkness.

PLAYING A TUNNEL HAUNT 
 Cast you out for being different will they? They'll pay for that.  All of them.  And their pretty little Mindflayer Overlord too.
*Combat*: Much like other Lurks and Rogues, you tend to fight from ambush or with numbers.  You aren't meant for frontline melee.
*Advancement*: What powers or skills you strive for are pretty much dictated by immediate need and circumstance.  Plus there's probably a dearth of people you can learn from.
*Resources*: Unless you have a Patron or have been adopted by someone, you're pretty much on your own.

TUNNEL HAUNTS IN THE WORLD 
_"What do you know of the Beast Lords personal quirks?"_ 
 Life went to Hell since you discovered you had psychic powers.  You've been on the run ever since, and the only people who want you, want you because they think you know the Beast Lord's weaknesses.  You picked up trash.  Obviously your knowledge of embarrassing secrets is pretty darn limited.  
*Daily Life*: In general your main concern is simple survival, at least until you get caught by another Evil mastermind opposed to your former Evil mastermind.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Many organizations seek the downfall of the Mindflayer known as the Beast Lord, and they keep a constant eye out for renegade Dekanters to potentially add to their ranks.

NPC Reaction 
 Dekanter Goblins aren't well received on the best of days, and your being a fugitive certainly won't help either.

TUNNEL HAUNTS IN THE GAME 
 This kind of assumes one of the PC's is an outlaw, at least in the eyes of the Beast Lord.  Could be touchy for the rest of the party.
*Adaptation*: Obviously meant for Faerun, but can be adapted.
*Encounters*: Unless they have been adopted by something, Dekanters are usually lone encounters in the wilds of the Underdark.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have bedded down in an alcove when a lone Goblinoid runs by.  He is followed by a few hundred Hobgoblins who seem hellbent on doing ad things.  So much for sleep...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC TUNNEL HAUNT* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Sneak Attack* At Level 22 and every three Levels thereafter you gain an additional Sneak Attack die.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Tunnel Haunt gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

and one more for the Orc fans:

*MEDICINE WOMAN* 

 

_"How did you get impaled on a warclub??"_  

 Medicine women are the more traditional worshipers of Luthic, subservient and devoted to healing the warriors of their tribe from the results of their lack of anger management control.  

BECOMING A MEDICINE WOMAN   
Any female worshiper of Luthic will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race, Gender*:  Female Orc
*Patron*:  Luthic
*Divine Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast 3rd Level spells from the Cleric list.
*Skills*:  Heal 8 ranks, Knowledge (Religion) 6 ranks
*Feats*:  Augment Healing, Domain Focus


*Class Skills*
 The Medicine Woman's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (Arcana, Local, Religion) (Int), Profession (Wis), and Spellcraft (Int). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Protection
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Healing, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
3. +2    +3     +1     +3    Wisdom, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
4. +3    +4     +1     +4    Protection
5. +3    +4     +1     +4    Healing, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
6. +4    +5     +2     +5    Wisdom, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
7. +5    +5     +2     +5    Protection
8. +6    +6     +2     +6    Healing, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
9. +6    +6     +3     +6    Wisdom, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
10.+7    +7     +3     +7    Elder, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Medicine Woman gains no new Weapon or Armor proficiencies.

*Protection (Su)*: Beginning at 1st Level you may cast one Abjuration spell per day on an Ally as a Swift Action.  This increases to twice a day at Level 4, and 3/day at Level 7.

*Healing (Ex)*: At 2nd Level you may spontaneously cast both Cure and Inflict spells.  

At 5th Level you add your Wisdom Modifier to the amount of hit point damage your spells heal.  For example if you have a +4 Wisdom modifier and your spell heals 1d8 hp, it now heals 1d8+4.  

At 8th Level you when you use a Heal Check to perform First Aid or long term care, you heal an additional amount of hit points equal to your Wisdom Modifier.  

*Wisdom (Ex)*: At Levels 3, 6, and 9 gain a permanent +2 Competence Bonus on any skill that keys off of Int, Wis or Cha.  The same skill may be chosen more than once.

*Elder (Ex)*: At Level 10 you gain Leadership as a Bonus Feat, and a Bonus to your Leadership score equal to your Wisdom Modifier.

PLAYING A MEDICINE WOMAN 
 In addition to being a healer, you also act as a fertility expert and midwife.  You bring all new Orcs into the world, and then have the thankless task of trying to keep them alive despite their intentions to die gloriously in a suicide run.  It's a good thing your faith is blind...
*Combat*: Medicine Women are prohibited from participating in combat in any position other than medics.  The male Orcs don't like being showed up by their women, and they also don't want to risk losing their healers either.
*Advancement*: Medicine Women are under tremendous pressure from their tribe to conform to certain social standards, and as such  this effects their advancement as they are always called upon to perfect certain skills at the expense of all else.  
*Resources*: So long as they do whats considered 'right and proper' the Medicine Women have the full support of your tribe.

MEDICINE WOMEN IN THE WORLD 
_"Yeah she is a woman, but she helped me back up when the Elves knocked me down and put the boot in.  I owe her."_ 
 Your will is unbreakable.  It has to be with the crap you put up with.  No one else has to deliver babies, endure things being mansplained to her, and then surgically remove magically awakened bees from the kidney of one of the more reckless youths.
*Daily Life*: You're pretty much the local nurse/obgyn/trauma specialist.  The boys call you weak, the boys leave and get hurt, the boys come back and ask you to remove the Elven swords from their spines.  Ungrateful pricks, the lot of them.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: All Medicine Women are members of Luthics clergy, and pretty much forbidden to join outside groups which may influence them.

NPC Reaction 
 You're an Orc.  Most NPC's will never see anything but that, sadly.  Even your own kind aren't incredibly supportive due to their innate misogyny.  Kind of hypocritical since you're the one who keeps them alive.

MEDICINE WOMEN IN THE GAME 
 This assumes this will be an all Orc campaign if the DM holds true to the standard D&D Orc cosmology.
*Adaptation*: This is probably more limited to NPC's, unless of course the unlikely event is that the DM is holding his campaign in an Orc nunnery.
*Encounters*: Unless there is a massive war effort, or the PC's are present at an Orc settlement it is unlikely they will be exposed to the well cloistered Medicine Women.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are hired by a pudgy Orc hottie to provide protection from the Elves while she travels to rid one of her tribes Queens from some sort of curse of infertility.  Normally you wouldn't deal with Orcs, but the local snooty Elf population has pissed you off for the last time...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC MEDICINE WOMAN* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Wisdom* At Level 23 and every 3 Levels thereafter you gain an additional+2 Competence Bonus to an appropriate skill.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Medicine Woman gains a Bonus Feat every 4 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

We now return to our regularly scheduled GIants  :Small Big Grin: 

*Crag Giant* (Athas)
                      Huge Giant
*Hit Dice:*             16d8+96 (168 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class:*          20 (-2 Size, +12 Natural), touch 8, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +12/+34
*Attack:*               Slam +24 melee (1d6+14) or Weapon +24 melee or Rock +x ranged (2d8+14)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +24 melee (1d6+14) or Weapon +24/+19/+14 melee or Rock +x ranged (2d8+14)
*Space/Reach:*          15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision
*Saves:*                Fort +16, Ref +5, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 38, Dex 10, Con 22, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 11
*Skills:*               Climb +16, Craft (any 1) +2, Jump +14, Listen +11, Spot +11, Survival +11
*Feats:*                Awesome Blow, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Initiative, Power Attack
*Environment:*          The Lonely Butte
*Organization:*         Solitary or Family (2-5), or Tribe (21-30 +35% noncombatants plus 30-40 herd animals)
*Challenge Rating:*     8
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Good
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +6

The Crag Giants originally inhabited Athas' Thunder Mountains before the Mind Lords forced them out onto the Lonely Butte.  Their numbers are currently dwindling as they pine for their old home which they apparently have some sort of connection to.  Crag Giants are 25' tall with long, thick black hair and skin ranging from grey to brown.  Their Clerics have ties to the Plane of Elemental Air and are well known as throwers of lightning.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 140 feet for a Crag Giants thrown rocks. 

*Combat:* Crag Giants usually throw rocks before closing in and killing opponents with large stone knives.

----------


## Bhu

*CRAG GIANT*

 

_"What depths will I sink to for revenge?  Depths?  I am at the bottom of the world, I cannot sink any farther..."_ 

Crag Giants are 25' tall with long, thick black hair and skin ranging from grey to brown. 

CRAG GIANT RACIAL TRAITS  
· +28 Strength, +12 Constitution, +2 Wisdom, -4 Intelligence (minimum 3).
· Size Class: Huge size. -2 penalty to Armor Class, -2 penalty on attack rolls, -8 penalty on Hide checks, +8 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits quadruple those of Medium characters.  Space is 15', Reach is 15'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 40 ft.
· Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 140 feet for a Crag Giants thrown rocks. 
· +12 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Racial Hit Dice: A Crag Giant begins with sixteen levels of Giant, which provide 16d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +12, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +10, Ref +5, and Will +5.  A Crag Giants Giant levels give it skill points equal to 19 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 6 Feats.  Its class skills are Climb, Craft, Listen, Spot and Survival.
·   Crag Giants have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common, Elven.
· Level Adjustment: +6
· Favored Class: Barbarian or Cleric (usual Domains are Rolling Thunder or Sky Blitz, see here.


STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*: +4d% years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 20 ft  Female: 18 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +2d4 ft.
*Base Weight*: Male: 6000 lbs.   Female: 4500 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x100 lbs.

CRAG GIANT CHARACTERS 
 Given their prohibition from leaving their homes, it is unlikely the PC's will be playing a Crag Giant.  But assuming they find a way, they make good beatsticks as usual.
*Adventuring Race*: What few Crag Giants adventure do so almost exclusively to find a means of revenge against the Mind Lords.
*Character Development*: The majority of Crag Giants are mere barbarians, but many have a very strong connection to the Plane of Elemental Air, and thus become potent Clerics.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A CRAG GIANT 
 No one understands.  The other races least of all.  One day you will find a way back, a way to make the Mind Lords pay.  You would burn the world if necessary...
*Personality*: Crag Giants tend to fall into one of several categories: madmen, raging berserks, or lonely figures crippled by despair.  Their race is dying and they see no way to stop it or obtain revenge on those responsible.
*Behaviors*: Many Crag Giants are overwhelmed by depression and anger over being forced from their homeland, and it has not gotten any better over the past millennia.  They are better off left alone.
*Language*: Crag Giants speak their own variant of Giant, and most speak an archaic version of Common as well.  They have no written alphabet.

CRAG GIANT SOCIETY 
 The Crag Giants are a primitive, tribal society.  Their reputation for savagery is sometimes undeserved, as they are not so bad as the Beastheads for example.  Although they may fall to such a level if their downfall persists and a way is not found to reverse the decline of their species.
*Alignment* : Crag Giants are universally Chaotic.  While the bulk of them are also Good, Neutral and Evil are certainly far from unknown among them.
*Lands* : Crag Giants are restricted to the Jungles of the Lonely Butte.
*Settlements* : They would like to return to their homelands in the Thunder Mountains, if they could find a way around the Mind Lords.
*Beliefs* : Crag Giant Clerics almost universally align themselves with the Elemental Plane of Air.
*Relations*: Crag Giants can be violent, and unless approached properly, and carefully, it usually ends in death.

CRAG GIANT ADVENTURES 
· A madman has been proselytizing about destroying the Mind Lords, and he seems to be gaining a following.  You have been tasked with defusing things before he ends up being the death of your people.
· Rumor has reached the ears of your people of a way to seek revenge on the Mind Lords.  Much has been invested in screening you from possible Divinations to go out and see if these rumors are true.
· Any of your people venturing down to the Sea do not return.  You have been asked to find out why.

*Crag Giant Racial Substitution Levels*

*Druid*
*Level 1*: Replace the Druid's Animal Companion with a Small Air Elemental instead.

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: Instead of being able to spontaneously cast Cure or Inflict spells, you may now spontaneously cast spells with the Electricity descriptor.  

*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Rage with Thundering Rage
*Thundering Rage (Su):* This is identical to normal Rage, except that the Barbarian does not get a Bonus to Strength and Constitution.  Instead he gains Electricity Resistance equal to his Constitution Modifier, and his melee and thrown weapon attacks do an additional +1d6 Electricity damage.  This stacks if the weapon also does bonus Electricity damage.
*Level 11:* Replace Greater Rage with Greater Thundering Rage
*Greater Thundering Rage (Su):* Electricity Resistance increases to (Con Modifier plus 5).  Electrical damage of your attacks increases to +3d6.
*Level 20:* Replace Mighty Rage with Mighty Thundering Rage
*Mighty Thundering Rage (Su):* You are now immune to Electricity damage while Raging.  Electrical damage of your attacks increases to +4d6 (with an additional +1d6 upon a successfully confirmed Critical).

----------


## Bhu

*THUNDERER* 

 

_"RAAAAHHH!!!"_  

Thunderers are Crag Giant Clerics specializing in throwing bolts of lightning, and who enjoy playing in the rare storms that frequent their lonely home.

BECOMING A THUNDERER   
Virtually all Crag Giant Clerics become Thunderers.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*: Crag Giant  
*Domains*:  Must have access to the Rolling Thunder and Sky Blitz Domains.
*Feats*:  Domain Focus, Lightning Thrower
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Religion) 4 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Thunderer's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Knowledge (the planes) (Int), Profession (Wis), and Spellcraft (Int). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Thunder, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Lightning
3. +2    +3     +1     +3    Energy Resistance 5 (Electricity and Sonic), +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
4. +3    +4     +1     +4    Thunder, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
5. +3    +4     +1     +4    Lightning
6. +4    +5     +2     +5    Energy Resistance 10 (Electricity and Sonic), +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
7. +5    +5     +2     +5    Thunder, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
8. +6    +6     +2     +6    Lightning
9. +6    +6     +3     +6    Energy Resistance 15 (Electricity and Sonic), +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
10.+7    +7     +3     +7    Stormfriend, +1 Level of Divine Spellcasting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Thunderer gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Thunder (Su):* At 1st Level your spells with the Electricity descriptor are accompanied by a clap of thunder, and if your opponent fails his saving throw against the spell he is also Deafened for 1d4 rounds.  Creatures immune to Sonic damage are immune to this effect.

At 4th Level the opponent is permanently Deafened.

At 7th Level the opponent is also Stunned 1d6 rounds.

*Lightning:* At 2nd Level you gain Repeat Spell as a Bonus Feat whether or not you meet the qualifications.  

At 5th Level, spells enhanced by the Repeat Spell Feat that have the Electricity Descriptor only use a spell slot two Levels higher than normal.

At 8th Level, spells enhanced by the Repeat Spell Feat that have the Electricity Descriptor only use a spell slot one Level higher than normal.

*Stormfriend (Su):* At 10th Level you become immune to Electricity and Sonic damage.

PLAYING A THUNDERER 
 You are among the last of your kind.  You must not let your traditions or the traditions of your people die out.
*Combat*: Thunderers prefer fighting at range with their damaging energy spells.
*Advancement*: Thunderers are focused on keeping their traditions alive, and are as a consequence quite conservative.  Most advance along pretty similar lines.
*Resources*: Thunderers have access to whatever meager resources are available to the Crag Giant community.

THUNDERERS IN THE WORLD 
_"He has problems enough, I'd leave him well alone if I were you."_ 
 Thunderers tend to be lonely, mysterious figures to the tribe, who may not understand divine magic so well.
*Daily Life*: Much of your life is prayer and contemplation.  You do your best to educate the tribe, and try to think upon someway to avert your races inevitable downfall.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Thunderers associate only loosely, and generally only come together in defense of their people.  They are also at the fore front of any effort to gain revenge upon the Mind Lords.

NPC Reaction 
 Given the savage nature of the Crag Giants, they tend to make NPC's quite nervous, regardless of their occupation.

THUNDERERS IN THE GAME 
 This PrC assumes you are a member of a race restricted in it's movements, which may make it better for NPC's (unless getting rid of the Mind Lords is a campaign focus).
*Adaptation*: This is obviously meant for Dark Sun, but could be adapted with some work.
*Encounters*: Thunderers are rarely found outside the Lonely Butte, and then only on missions of revenge

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been sent to contact an infamous Cleric, who also turns out to be a primitive Giant who views outsiders as easily squishable enemies.  


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC THUNDERER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Thunderer gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th




Crag Giant Racial Feats

Improved Shocking Rage
Your rage bring the thunder and the lightning.
*Prerequisites*: Crag Giant, Shocking Rage
*Benefits*: If you successfully do electrical damage to an opponent while Raging you may do an additional 1d5 Sonic damage as well.  If you successfully Stun an opponent while Raging, he is also Deafened for the same duration.


Lightning Thrower
You are well known for your abilities with electricity.
*Prerequisites*: Crag Giant, Divine spellcaster
*Benefits*: Add the following spells to your spell list: Arc of Lightning, Call Lightning Storm, Chain Lightning, Electric Loop, Lightning Bolt, Stormrage, Stun Ray, and Thunderhead.


Shocking Spell
Your spells doing electrical damage leave foes stunned.
*Prerequisites*: Crag Giant
*Benefits*: If a spell you cast that does electrical damage successfully damages an opponent, he is Stunned for 1 round.  This Feat may only be applied to spells with the Electricity descriptor, and uses a spell slot one level higher than the spell's actual level.


Shocking Rage
Your rage is quite shocking.
*Prerequisites*: Crag Giant, Thundering Rage
*Benefits*: If you successfully deal Electricity damage to an Opponent while Raging, he must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 your Hit Dice, plus your Constitution Modifier) or be Stunned 1 round.

----------


## Bhu

*Desert Giant* (Athas)
                      Huge Giant
*Hit Dice:*             14d8+84 (147 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class:*          20 (-2 Size, +12 Natural), touch 8, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +10/+32
*Attack:*               Slam +22 melee (1d6+14) or Spiked Club +22 melee (2d6+14) or Spear +22 ranged (3d6+14) or Rock +22 ranged (2d8+14)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +22 melee (1d6+14) or Spiked Club +22/+17 melee (2d6+14) or Spear +22 ranged (3d6+14) or Rock +22 ranged (2d8+14)
*Space/Reach:*          15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, PR 20
*Saves:*                Fort +15, Ref +4, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 38, Dex 10, Con 22, Int 6, Wis 15, Cha 11
*Skills:*               Climb +16, Craft (any 1) +1, Intimidate +3, Handle Animal +3, Listen +5, Spot +5
*Feats:*                Brutal Throw, Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Power Throw
*Environment:*          Sea of Silt/Tablelands
*Organization:*         Solitary or Family (2-5), or Tribe (21-30 +35% noncombatants plus 30-40 herd animals)
*Challenge Rating:*     8
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +6

The Desert Giants of Athas resemble humans with exaggerated features and dark red or black skin.  Their brown hair is coarse, and they often sell it to merchants for rope making.  They live on islands in the Sea of Silt.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 140 feet for a Desert Giants thrown rocks or thrown weapons. 

*Power Resistance:* Desert Giants have Power Resistance equal to 12 plus CR.

*Combat:* Desert Giants throw rocks and spears to dissuade outsiders.  If anyone is stupid enough to continue towards them they wade into the fray with large spiked clubs.

----------


## Bhu

*DESERT GIANT*

 

_"Mmeeaatt..."_  

 Desert Giants resemble humans with dark red or jet black skin and exaggerated facial features.  They stand 20 to 25 feet tall, and weigh 6 to 8 tons.  

DESERT GIANT RACIAL TRAITS  
· +28 Strength, +12 Constitution, +4 Wisdom, -4 Intelligence (minimum 3).
· Size Class: Huge size. -2 penalty to Armor Class, -2 penalty on attack rolls, -8 penalty on Hide checks, +8 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits quadruple those of Medium characters.  Space is 15', Reach is 15'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 40 ft.
· Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 140 feet for a Crag Giants thrown rocks.
· +12 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Power Resistance: Desert Giants have Power Resistance equal to 12 plus CR.
· Racial Hit Dice: A Desert Giant begins with fourteen levels of Giant, which provide 14d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +10, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +9, Ref +4, and Will +4.  A Desert Giants Giant levels give it skill points equal to 17 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 5 Feats.  Its class skills are Climb, Craft, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Listen, and Spot.
·   Desert Giants have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common.
· Level Adjustment: +6
· Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*: +4d% years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 20 ft Female: 18 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +2d4 ft.
*Base Weight*: Male: 6000 lbs. Female: 4500 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x100 lbs.

DESERT GIANT CHARACTERS 
 As usual, given their Racial HD and LA, Desert Giants prefer to be non-casters.
*Adventuring Race*: Desert Giants are infrequent travelers given the dangers of their home region, so most who adventure have been exiled, or are on a quest for power.
*Character Development*: Their natural Power Resistance makes Desert Giants decent anti-caster/manifester fighters.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A RACE 
 You don't like strangers, and are generally pretty xenophobic.  You have a plan to kill everyone you meet just in case.  It's hard for you to make non-Giant acquaintances, and even harder to trust them.
*Personality*: Desert Giants are usually content to raise their animal flocks, with occasional raids for essentials along the Silt Sea.  They generally aren't trustful, especially of strangers.  You're basically a paranoid hillbilly who lives in the desert.
*Behaviors*: You like to practice rock throwing and hunting whenever possible.  The harsh life of the desert makes constant refinement of your skills a necessity.
*Language*: Desert Giants speak the Giant language, but have no written alphabet.

DESERT GIANT SOCIETY 
 The Desert Giants are a primitive society of Shepherds, most of whom are trapped on islands in the Sea of Silt.  Still not quite as savage as the Beastheads, but they have little qualms about eating other races in times of famine.
*Alignment* : The bulk of the Desert Giants are Neutral Evil, with small pockets of purely Neutral Giants.
*Lands* : Desert Giants live on 'islands' in the Sea of Silt, preferring the coolness of large caves while their flocks wander outside.
*Settlements* : Desert Giants usually do not have the option to emigrate from their homes.  The Sea of Silt makes mass migration impossible.
*Beliefs* : Desert Giants have few religious beliefs or preferences, as with most Athasians.
*Relations*: While the Giants trade their hair to ropemakers, they are not fond of visitors.  Coming within throwing distance of their village is not advisable.  Plus food is not always readily available, and the Giants are omnivores who will devour anything within reach.

DESERT GIANT ADVENTURES 
· Something in the Silt has been taking Kanks from the herd.  Something you haven't been able to see or catch.  Now it's taking the clan chiefs daughter, and you have been tasked with finding and disposing of it.
· A horribly damaged Beasthead Giant came up from the Silt and died raving about the end of the world this dawn.  Exposure may have finished it off, but the damage done to it was purposeful, and you have been charged with shoring up the tribes defenses while finding out what happened.
· The tribes chief has been unwell.  He talks often of seeing Shadows move, and seems cold to the touch, and he has killed tribesmen randomly in...odd ways.  You are being sent out into the world to find a cure.


*Desert Giant or Plains Giant Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Levels 1, 6, 11*: New options for Combat Mastery.
*Combat Mastery (Ex):* Quicksand Style gains you the following Feats: Combat Expertise (1st), Improved Trip (6th), and Sand Snare (11th).  Hurler gains you the following Feats: Power Attack (1st), Brutal Throw (6th), and Power Throw (11th).
*Level 3*: Replace Endurance with Heat Endurance
*Heat Endurance:* You gain Heat Endurance as a Bonus Feat.
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with one from Sandstorm list (or for something more Athas appropriate).
*Level 4*: Replace Woodland Stride with Sandskimmer
*Sandskimmer:* You gain Sandskimmer as a Bonus Feat.

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.
*Levels 3, 11:* Replace Fast Movement with a Bonus Feat at each Level.
*Level 10:* Replace Blindsense with Tremor Sense 15'.
*Level 20:* Replace Blindsight with Tremor Sense 30'.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Fast Movement with Silt-Fighting
*Silt-Fighting (Ex):* You gain Silt Fighter as a Bonus Feat.
*Level 3:* Replace Trap Sense with Silt Trap Sense
*Silt Trap Sense (Ex):* Your Trap Sense Bonus is now received against natural hazards of the Silt Sea (and also applies to his AC against same).  Hazards being various terrain features.

----------


## Bhu

I'm trying to find rules somewhere for silt.  If athasorg hasn't made any I'll just do my own and finish this up qucik after.

----------


## Bhu

*SILT HUNTER* 

 

_"The Silt is a place without expectation."_  

 Silt Hunters are the most dangerous of the Desert Giants: those who know the secret roads through the Silt Sea, and who hunt inside it.  Giants are dangerous enough without the Silt.  Some wear Silters to keep out the dust, and some use psionics to simply supply themselves with air while sealing their orifices.

BECOMING A SILT HUNTER   
Any Desert or Plains Giant with the appropriate Feats will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Desert Giant or Plains Giant
*Feats*:  Silt-Walker, Silt-Fighter
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Nature) 4 ranks, Survival 4 ranks
*Class Features*:   Must have 6 Levels in either Barbarian, Ranger or Scout.

*Class Skills*
 The Silt Hunter's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Heal (Wis), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (geography) (Int), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Use Rope (Dex). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Silt Fighting
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Fighting Style
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Silt Sense
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Silt Fighting
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Fighting Style
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Silt Sense
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Silt Fighting
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Fighting Style
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Silt Sense
10.+10   +7     +3     +3   Silt Master
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Silt Hunter gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Silt Fighting (Ex):* At 1st Level you learn to use the Silt to your advantage.  You gain a +4 on Hide Checks and do not take a Size Penalty to Hide Checks while within the Silt.

At 4th Level you can throw Silt in the face of an opponent a a Standard Action.  Your opponent must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Wisdom Modifier) or be blinded for 1d6 rounds, plus take 1d6 damage as the Silt digs into his eyes.  If he fails the Save by rolling a Natural 1, he also chokes on the Silt, and is Nauseated for 1 round.  Opponents with the Silt Subtype who fail the Save are only blinded one round.

At 7th Level you can pull someone under the Silt by Pinning them during a Grapple Check.  Opponents who are pulled under take the normal effects of a failed Grapple, as well as the suffocating effects of the Silt (see below).

*Fighting Style (Ex):* At Level 2, 5, and 8 you gain some sort of bonus depending on which class (Barbarian, Rogue or Scout) you took to qualify for Silt Hunter.   Barbarians gain an additional use of Rage per day at each of these Levels.  Rogues gain an additional die of Sneak Attack at each of these Levels.  Scouts gain an additional Skirmish die at Levels 2 and 5, and at Level 8 they can use their Skirmish dice without moving if they make a Full Attack.

*Silt Sense (Ex):* At Level 3 you gain Tremorsense 20 ft. while standing in Silt that is at least as high as your waist.  This increases by an additional 20 ft. at Levels 6 and 9.

*Silt Master (Ex):*  At Level 10 you gain the Silt Subtype, and as a Standard Action you can whip up a cloud of Silt.  Opponents within 30 ft. must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Wisdom Modifier) or be blinded for 1d6 rounds, plus take 1d6 damage as the Silt digs into his eyes.  If he fails the Save by rolling a Natural 1, he also chokes on the Silt, and is Nauseated for 1 round.  Opponents with the Silt Subtype who fail the Save are only blinded one round.

PLAYING A SILT HUNTER 
 You are the idol of your people.  You alone are brave enough to risk the shallows of the Silt Sea to go raiding.  You alone will confront the various horrors that await within the Silt.
*Combat*: You are specialized to fighting within the Sea of Silt.  You can still do well enough fighting in plain old desert, but the Sea is your true home.
*Advancement*: Advancement among Silt Hunters who actually live is strikingly similar.  Your mission is dangerous enough that you require certain skills, and you have little time for trial and error.
*Resources*: Silt Hunters are quite important to the tribes survival, so if you need something that will aid you in stopping danger to them they will give it willingly. 

SILT HUNTERS IN THE WORLD 
_"We'd all be dead if it weren't for him."_ 
 You confront monsters your people people find terrifying.  It takes a lot to frighten a Giant, but the Silt Sea is full of such terrors.  It leaves you a bit shell shocked at times, but you realize if not for you, no one else is there to fill your place until you train the next generation.  
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent hunting, or learning what you can about survival within the Silt Sea.  In good times you can feel free to relax, and perhaps learn new things not related to your tribes needs from yo as a hunter, but in bad times you will find little rest.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Silt Hunters from the same clan form a loose alliance, but beyond that you have little in the way of organization.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's are not generally pleased to see large Giants armed to the teeth hiding in the sand.

SILT HUNTERS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes you are a tribal warrior that your people depend on, making it best for NPC's.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for Athasian Giants, but could be adapted with some work.
*Encounters*: PC's generally only see Silt Hunters if they are trading with the Giants or accidentally blunder into their territory.  Though if times get rough they may encounter a raiding party.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are on the run in the Sea of Silt when they encounter a Giant wrestling with some sort of Horror, who appeals to them for aid.  The Giant, not the Horror.  Horrors don't generally appeal to anyone


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SILT HUNTER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Fighting Style* At Level 22 and every 3 Levels thereafter you gain another use of Rage or die of Sneak Attack/Skirmish depending on which option you took.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Silt Hunter gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th


Desert Giant or Plains Giant Racial Feats

Silt-Walker
You have learned the many secret roads through the Sea of Silt, and walk it's shallows
*Prerequisites*: Desert Giant or Plains Giant
*Benefits*: You no longer take movement penalties in deep Silt (see below), and gain a +2 Bonus to Survival Checks in the Sea of Silt.

Silt-Fighter
You have learned to fight while in silt up to your chest.
*Prerequisites*: Desert Giant or Plains Giant, Silt-Walker
*Benefits*: You no longer take penalties for fighting in deep Silt (see Silt rules below).

Silt-Stalker
Your normally hostile mind blinds those who use psionic powers to find you.  
*Prerequisites*: Desert Giant or Plains Giant, Silt-Walker, Hostile Mind
*Benefits*: The benefits of your Hostile Mind Feat now apply to powers of the Clairsentience discipline instead.

Silt-Caster
Certain spells work better for you when cast in the Silt.
*Prerequisites*: Desert Giant or Plains Giant, must have levels in any spellcasting class
*Benefits*: When within the area of the Silt Sea you may cast the following spells as a Free Action if you know them:  Awaken Sand, Blast of Sand, Choking Sands, Control Sand, Flaywind Burst, Freedom of Breath, Haboob, Sandform, Sand Storm, Storm Mote. Wall of Sand, and Waste Strider.


*Sea of Silt rules*

The Sea of Silt is effectively composed of Slipsand  (see Sandstorm page 25).  In addition it is prone to Dust Storms when winds are high (Sandstorm Page 16)  This dust is very clingy, and has effects similar to Moondust (Sandstorm page 23).  Giants and other being who are large enough to stand on the bottom take the same penalties for fighting underwater if the Silt is more than waist high (they do not get a Swim Check to lessen these penalties like they would in water) along with stirring up clouds of dust.  They also take a -10 ft. penalty to Land Speed.

*Silt Subtype*
Creatures with the Silt Subtype ignore the suffocation hazards of Silt, take no penalties while fighting in it, and take no penalty to their movement speed.

----------


## Bhu

a quickee for da Orc fans!  :Small Big Grin: 

*CHOSEN OF DUKAGSH* 

 

_"Keen thought advances the cause of our people more than keen blades."_  

 Chosen of Dukagsh are specialist war priests who have dedicated themselves to ensuring the Scro remember history, and therefore do not repeat it, and continue to advance technologically and militarily.  They seek eternal perfection that cannot be achieved.

BECOMING A CHOSEN OF DUKAGSH   
A Scro Cleric with the right stuff will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Scro
*Patron*:  Dukagsh
*Domains*:  Must have access to the Orc and War Domains
*Feats*:  Extend Spell, Persistent Spell
*Skills*:  Concentration 6 ranks, Knowledge (Arcane) 6 ranks, must speak Elven


*Class Skills*
 The Chosen's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Heal (Wis), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Knowledge (history) (Int), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Knowledge (the planes) (Int), and Spellcraft (Int). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +0     +0     +2    Expanded Spellcasting, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
2. +2    +0     +0     +3    Expanded Spellcasting, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
3. +3    +1     +1     +3    Expanded Spellcasting, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
4. +4    +1     +1     +4    Expanded Spellcasting, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
5. +5    +1     +1     +4    Expanded Spellcasting, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
6. +6    +2     +2     +5    Expanded Spellcasting, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
7. +7    +2     +2     +5    Expanded Spellcasting, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
8. +8    +2     +2     +6    Expanded Spellcasting, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
9. +9    +3     +3     +6    Expanded Spellcasting, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
10.+10   +3     +3     +7   Expanded Spellcasting, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Chosen of Dukagsh gains proficiency with Martial Weapons, and gains Improved Unarmed Strike as a Bonus Feat if he does not already possess it.

*Expanded Spellcasting:* Upon attaining each new Level of Chosen, you may add two Arcane spells from the Wizard list to your Cleric spell list.  They must be a spell of any Level you can cast (i.e. if you can cast 3rd Level  Cleric spells they must be a Wizard spell of 3rd Level or less.  You may now cast them as Cleric spells of the same Level.

PLAYING A CHOSEN OF DUKAGSH 
 Never rest, never surrender.  Failure is just a minor setback, a test from Dukagsh.  A test you must pass for your people to succeed.  You can never ave enough knowledge, never be quick or strong enough, never be satisfied. 
*Combat*: Combat is your second major preoccupation in life (the first being the ascendance of the Scro race).  You continually experiment with new tactics and ideas, never letting your skills get rusty.  You realize the Scro must be forever on the bleeding edge of military development to achieve your goals.
*Advancement*: Due to the experimentation, you have a great deal more leeway than most military clerics do in your development.  Well, as long as you get results anyway..
*Resources*: If your mission is for the Church, the military, or of vital importance to your people you may well be showered with gifts if such are available.

CHOSEN OF DUKAGSH IN THE WORLD 
_"Sometimes I think he needs a break before he blows a blood vessel...but I'd never tell him that."_ 
 It is rare that you are seen off the battlefield, or in the fortifications of the Church.  The common Scro hold you in awe, as you are indeed semi-mythical to them.  You spend so much time at war the Elves are more likely to know your name than your own people.
*Daily Life*: You have no free time.  If you are not performing your holy duties you are fighting.  If you are not fighting you are training.  If you are not training you are studying in the hopes of making a break through that will allow your species to succeed where others have failed.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: The Chosen are formally members of both the Scro military and the Church of Dukagsh.  Despite this they sometimes find the means and time to form various little cliques dedicated to some martial pursuit or study.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's know your appearance is bad news, so they depart the vicinity.  Your appearance means war is coming.

CHOSEN OF DUKAGSH IN THE GAME 
 This assumes that you are a religious fanatic, dedicated to the military service of your species.  Which can be a problem in campaigns that aren't all Scro.
*Adaptation*: This is generally meant for serious Spelljammer campaigns, but can be adapted with a little work.
*Encounters*: PC's generally only meet Chosen when all hell is about to break loose.  Either war is coming, or death is arriving in some fashion.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are approached by a Scro priest who claims his squad has been wiped out by an ancient evil he has accidentally awakened, after failing to recognize certain warnings.  He needs a new squad to help seal the thing back up again, and unfortunately you're all that's available within both his budget and time constraints.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC CHOSEN OF DUKAGSH* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Chosen of Dukagsh gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

another quickee for da gobbinses!

*MIDNIGHTER* 

 

_"You are now a member of the Elite!  You are the fist that will end the Elven presence once and for all!"_ 

 Midnighters were a group of Hobgoblin spies who have stolen the secrets of Elven swordmagic.  They are now Duskblades in the Hobgoblin military.  They function as an elite unit of specialists.

BECOMING A MIDNIGHTER   
Any Hobgoblin with the appropriate class will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Hobgoblins
*BAB*:  +6
*Class Features*:  Arcane Chanelling
*Feats*:  Arcane Strike
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcana) 6 ranks, Spellcraft 6 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Midnighter's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str) Concentration (Con), Knowledge (Any)(Int), Ride (Dex, Spellcraft (Int).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +2    Armored Mage (Heavy Shield), +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
2. +2    +3     +0     +3    Improved Arcane Channeling, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
3. +3    +3     +1     +3    Disruptive Strike, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
4. +4    +4     +1     +4    Armored Mage (Heavy Armor), +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
5. +5    +4     +1     +4    Improved Arcane Channeling, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
6. +6    +5     +2     +5    Disruptive Strike, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
7. +7    +5     +2     +5    Armored Mage (Lesser Check Penalty), +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
8. +8    +6     +2     +6    Improved Arcane Channeling, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
9. +9    +6     +3     +6    Disruptive Strike, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
10.+10   +7     +3     +7   Master of the Dark, +1 Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Midnighters gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Armored Mage (Ex):* The Armored Mage ability you learned as a Duskblade.  At 1st Level you can now use Heavy Shields, and at 4th Level you can use Heavy Armor.  At 7th Level you lower the Armor Check Penalty of Armor you wear by half (round down).  

*Improved Arcane Channeling (Su):* At 2nd Level you can use your Arcane Channeling with Ranged weapons, but your range is limited to 30 ft.  This increases to 60 ft at level 5, and 90 ft. at Level 9.

*Disruptive Strike (Su):* Beginning at 3rd Level you may "lose" one spell of any Level, and make a melee attack as a Standard Action.  If the attack is successful the victim must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Charisma Modifier) or lose the ability to use supernatural powers for a number of rounds equal to the spells level.  At 3rd Level he only loses Spells or Powers.  At 6th Level this includes Spell-Like Abilities.  At 9th Level this includes Supernatural Abilities.

*Master of the Dark:* At 10th level, you can cast any touch spell you know as part of a full attack action (melee only), and the spell affects each target you hit in melee combat that round. Doing so does not discharge the spell at the end of the round, in the case of a touch spell that would otherwise last longer than 1 round.  Spells that would last longer than 1 round get their full duration, and affect all attacks made in that time.

PLAYING A MIDNIGHTER 
 You tend to be smugger than the average Hobgoblin, but you have the skills necessary to back it up.   At least you hope so, because you'll be called on to prove that eventually.
*Combat*: You prefer to fight from range once you can.  Your disruptive strike comes in handy to nullify enemy casters.
*Advancement*: Being part of the military, others have a say in your advancement and training.
*Resources*: So long as your mission is sponsored by the Hobgoblin military, or for the advancement of your people, you have the option of plenty of help.

MIDNIGHTERS IN THE WORLD 
_"I'd tell him he's too big for his britches, but he can make fire.  I leave fire alone."_ 
 Elves hate you for stealing their secrets.  Everyone else hates you because you're an ass.  Unfortunately this leaves you open to schemes of assassination or blackmail as no one wants to help you.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is occupied by either training or missions.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: The only organization you are allowed to join is the Hobgoblin military, and deserters are shot.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's react to you the same as any other marauding Hobgoblin: fear and uncertainty.

MIDNIGHTERS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes, as per usual, that the PC is part of a military or fleeing from one.  Could be disruptive.
*Adaptation*: This is probably meant for all Hobgoblin Campaigns, unless your PC has one heckuva backstory.
*Encounters*: Midnighters are generally encountered fighting Elves or casters, as they specialize in killing them.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are calmly escorting a Gnome caravan, when the Elven guards at the front scream a few profanities and begin exchanging arrows with a few Hobgoblins.  Not because they were attacking.  They just unleashed hell just because.  And of course the Gnome foreman wants  you to do something about it.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC MIDNIGHTER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Midnighter gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

one more orc

*DAYWALKER* 

 

_"I imagine this comes as quite a surprise to you."_  

 Daywalkers are chosen from among the best of Orc-kind and subjected to rigorous training and magical surgeries.  Unlike normal Orcs they become immune to the glare of the sun, and eventually to fatigue as well.  They are untiring saboteurs in Gruumsh's war on the other races.

BECOMING A DAYWALKER   
Any typical Orc warrior will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Orc (or if you prefer, any race with Light Sensitivity)
*Feats*:  Racial Prodigy, Racial Scion
*Skills*:  Listen 4 ranks, Survival 4 ranks
*BAB*:  +6


*Class Skills*
 The Daywalker's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d12



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Daywalker
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Untiring
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Sneak Attack +1d6
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Daywalker
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Untiring
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Sneak Attack +2d6
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Daywalker
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Untiring
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Sneak Attack +3d6
10.+10   +7     +3     +3   Daylight Assassin
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Daywalker gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

Daywalker (Ex): At 1st Level you are no longer subjected to Light Sensitivity.

At 4th Level you can no longer be Dazzled.

At 7th Level you can no longer be Blinded by attacks based on Light, and gain a +2 Bonus on Saves against Spells with the Light descriptor.

*Untiring (Ex):* At second Level you cannot become Exhausted, though you can still become Fatigued.

At 5th Level you are immune to being Fatigued, and to Sleep effects.

At 8th Level you gain a +2 Bonus on Fortitude Saves, or on any Save against anything that would leave you Dazed, Stunned, Helpless, or Unconscious.

*Sneak Attack (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue Ability.  You gain 1 die of Sneak Attack at Levels 3, 6, and 9.

*Daylight Assassin (Ex):* At 10th Level you become immune to non-lethal damage from non-magical sources.  You now die at negative (10 plus your Con score) hit points.

PLAYING A DAYWALKER 
 You are the absolute best the Orc army has to offer.  They've invested a lot in your training, and even more in your transformation.  You can't let them down.
*Combat*: Daywalkers may be able to walk in the daylight, but this doesn't necessarily make them safer, as most of their comrades can't  For this reason most of them specialize in guerrilla warfare.  
*Advancement*: Being that you're an elite military unit, your advancement depends on your commanding officer.  Unless you go AWOL.  
*Resources*: You have all the resources the Orc military can muster until you go on a mission, after that you need to rely on your wits.

DAYWALKERS IN THE WORLD 
_"Orcs immune to sunlight?  What are you smoking?"_ 
 You do not interact with the world at all.  Even most other Orcs regard you as something like a myth due to your rarity.  And you intend to keep it that way.  The enemy can't defend against a weapon it doesn't know about.
*Daily Life*: You're either training or on a mission.  There are few exceptions, other than downtime due to new magical surgery.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You belong to your races military, and them alone.  Any thoughts otherwise and they kill you.  And your family.

NPC Reaction 
 You're perceived as any other Orc, which is to say not nicely.

DAYWALKERS IN THE GAME 
 This is best for all Orc campaigns, as explaining your presence otherwise would be convoluted, and the party would constantly be pursued by the Orc military.
*Adaptation*: This could be better suited to NPC's due to it's nature.
*Encounters*: A good Daywalker should never be caught by the PC's if he's doing his job.  The PC's will usually only encounter them performing sabotage before an Orc Invasion.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's stumble across an Orc attempting to poison the cities water supply.  He flees with the help of several others, showing no aversion to daylight at all.  


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC DAYWALKER* 

*Hit Die:* d12
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Sneak Attack* At Level 22 and every 3 Levels thereafter you gain another Sneak Attack die.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Daywalker gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## inuyasha

Lately I've discovered a fun 3rd party book by Mongoose from their encyclopedia arcane series about crossbreeding in strange magical ways, making stuff in the same manner as the owlbear, and using it I've created a few hybrids involving goblins, one involving orcs, and one involving trolls. Would this be a good place to put them? They're fairly minor but I enjoy them nonetheless, and they seem to fit the criteria of this thread.

----------


## Bhu

Sure go ahead

----------


## Bhu

one for the gobbin fans 


*SUNSCORCH ADEPT* 

 

_"Tiamat holds sway here, not Maglubiyet.  I suggest you gentlemen leave."_  

 Sunscorch Adepts are Hobgoblins who have turned from Maglubiyet to worship the Goddess of their Dragon masters.

BECOMING A SUNSCORCH ADEPT   
Any Dragonfire Adept of the right race will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Sunscorch Hobgoblin
*Draconic Invocations*:  Must be able to use Lesser Draconic Invocations
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcana, Religion) 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Clinging Breath, Enlarge Breath 


*Class Skills*
 The Sunscorch Adept's class skills (and the key ability for each skill)  Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (all skills, taken individually)(Int), Listen (Wis), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Armored Adept, Invocations
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Breath Weapon +1d6
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Azure Mysteries
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Armored Adept
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Breath Weapon +1d6
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Azure Mysteries
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Armored Adept
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Breath Weapon +1d6
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Azure Mysteries
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Draconic Apotheosis
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Sunscorch Adept gains proficiency with Light and Medium Armor, and Light Shields..

*Armored Adept (Ex):* At 1st Level you do not suffer arcane spell failure when wearing Light Armor.

At 4th Level you also do not suffer arcane spell failure when using a Light Shield.

At 7th Level you may wear Medium Armor without penalty.

*Invocations:* Your Dragonfire Adept and Sunscorch Adept Levels stack for purposes of determining how many Draconic Invocations you know.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Your Breath Weapon does an additional +1d6 damage at Levels 2, 5, and 8.

*Azure Mysteries:* At Levels 3, 6, and 9 you learn a new Draconic Invocation unique to this class.  It does not count towards the maximum amount of Invocations you can know.  See below for details.

*Draconic Apotheosis (Ex):* At 10th Level your Type changes to Dragon, giving you the following benefits: Darkvision 60 ft. low-light vision, immunity to Paralysis and Sleep.  Additionally when using the Lightning Breath Effect you do an additional +2d6 damage.

PLAYING A SUNSCORCH ADEPT 
 You are the Masters right hand.  Given that he is immortal you will never be anything but, but maybe there's a chance you can gain immortality too 
*Combat*: You have minions for combat, and do not indulge unless you must.  It helps keep people from realizing what you're capable of
*Advancement*: You do as the Master says, and as such he has control over your actions.  You learn what he is willing to teach you.
*Resources*: So long as you are doing your Master's bidding you have whatever resources he is willing to give you. 

SUNSCORCH ADEPTS IN THE WORLD 
_"Fanaticism is ugly, no matter what color it is."_ 
 You are the voice of your Master.  For the most part many will assume you are the leader of your particular organization, when in fact you are merely a puppet who acts as it's public face.  If things fall apart so much that the Dragon must reveal itself, things are bad indeed.  Or war has come.
*Daily Life*: Your days are full of both arcane study, and tending to the businesses of your master..
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Usually you belong to the Church of Tiamat, as well as whichever organization has been formed by your Draconic Patron.

NPC Reaction 
 Being that you work for Evil Dragons, working for their Evil Dragon God, people are generally less than pleased to see you.

SUNSCORCH ADEPTS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes you are the fanatic servant of a Blue Dragon, and Tiamat by proxy.  Could make things awkward for the party.
*Adaptation*: Unless the party is Evil, or the PC is willing to put a lot of effort into fooling the other party members, this might be best as an NPC.
*Encounters*: Adepts are usually only encountered working for their masters.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are hired to guard a desert caravan.  It turns out to be more than they bargained for, when they arrive at a desert oasis run by a Blue Dragon, and a very odd Hobgoblin as his lieutenant.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SUNSCORCH ADEPT* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Invocations* You caster level continues to increase but you do not learn new invocations.
*Breath Weapon* At Level 22 and every three levels thereafter your Breath Weapon increases by +1d6.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Sunscorch Adept gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th


*[size=12pt]NEW DRACONIC INVOCATIONS[/size]*


*[size=12pt]Oasis[/size]*
*Lesser, 4th*
Effectively this Invocation functions as the Hallucinatory Terrain spell.

*[size=12pt]A Soldiers Disguise[/size]*
*Greater, 6th*
Effectively this Invocation functions as the Veil spell.

*[size=12pt]Deception[/size]*
*Greater, 5th*
Effectively this Invocation functions as the Mislead spell.

----------


## Bhu

*Plains Giant* (Athas)
                      Huge Giant
*Hit Dice:*             16d8+96 (168 hp)
*Initiative:*           +6
*Speed:*                50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class:*          22 (-2 Size, +2 Dex, +12 Natural), touch 10, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +12/+34
*Attack:*               Slam +24 melee (1d6+14) or Stone Knife +24 melee (1d8+14) or Rock +24 ranged (2d8+14)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +24 melee (1d6+14) or Stone Knife +24/+19/+14 melee (1d8+14) or Rock +24 ranged (2d8+14)
*Space/Reach:*          15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, PR 20
*Saves:*                Fort +16, Ref +7, Will +7
*Abilities:*            Str 38, Dex 14, Con 22, Int 6, Wis 15, Cha 11
*Skills:*               Climb +16, Craft (any 1) +3, Intimidate +3, Handle Animal +3, Listen +5, Spot +5
*Feats:*                Brutal Throw, Far Shot, Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Power Throw
*Environment:*          Sea of Silt/Tablelands
*Organization:*         Solitary or Family (2-5), or Tribe (21-30 +35% noncombatants plus 30-40 herd animals)
*Challenge Rating:*     8
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Good
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +7

Plains Giants are rust or dark brown Giants vaguely resembling Elves. Their long hair is light brown or blond and like the Desert Giants they often sell it to ropemakers.  They live on islands in the Sea of Silt that have plenty of vegetation, which they prefer to meat.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 140 feet for a Plains Giants thrown rocks. 

*Power Resistance:* Plains Giants have Power Resistance equal to 12 plus CR.
*
Combat:* Plains Giants throw rocks before charging in with stone knives or clubs.

----------


## Bhu

*PLAINS GIANT*

 

_"You're going to haggle with me over the price of my hair?  Really?"_  

 Plains Giants are rust or dark brown Giants vaguely resembling Elves. Their long hair is light brown or blond and like the Desert Giants they often sell it to ropemakers, though theirs is considered to be of higher quality.

PLAINS GIANT RACIAL TRAITS  
· +28 Strength, +4 Dex, +12 Constitution, +4 Wisdom, -4 Intelligence (minimum 3).
· Size Class: Huge size. -2 penalty to Armor Class, -2 penalty on attack rolls, -8 penalty on Hide checks, +8 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits quadruple those of Medium characters.  Space is 15', Reach is 15'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 50 ft.
· Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 140 feet for a Crag Giants thrown rocks.
· +12 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Power Resistance: Plains Giants have Power Resistance equal to 12 plus CR.
· Racial Hit Dice: A Plains Giant begins with sixteen levels of Giant, which provide 16d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +12, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +10, Ref +5, and Will +5.  A Desert Giants Giant levels give it skill points equal to 19 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 6 Feats.  Its class skills are Climb, Craft, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Listen, and Spot.
·   Plains Giants have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common.
· Level Adjustment: +7
· Favored Class: Barbarian


STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*: +4d% years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 20 ft Female: 18 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +2d4 ft.
*Base Weight*: Male: 6000 lbs. Female: 4500 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x100 lbs.

PLAINS GIANT CHARACTERS 
 Casters are a bad route as usual for most Giants.  Just about anything else not relying on Int is good though.
*Adventuring Race*: Plains Giants go on adventures for curiosity, to escape the Sea of Silt, or hire out as mercenaries in desperate times.
*Character Development*: Mechanically the Plains Giants are pretty similar to the Desert Giants, and make decent antipsionic/caster fighters.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A PLAINS GIANT 
 Much less xenophobic than the Desert Giant, you are also more industrious.  Plains Giant hirelings are a fairly common site, and many of your people hire out to gain services for your Silt-locked brethren they might not have otherwise.
*Personality*: You like to be busy with something.  Idleness is foreign to you.
*Behaviors*: Plains Giants spend much of their time refining their skills.  The harsh life of the Silt makes it necessary.
*Language*: Plains Giants speak the Giant language, but have no written alphabet.

PLAINS GIANT SOCIETY 
 While they are still shepherds, the Plains Giants are not nearly as savage as the Desert Giants (and definitely not as bad as the Beastheads).  The braver ones often travel the world if they can manage to escape the Silt.
*Alignment* : Plains Giant society is Chaotic Good for the most part, though some have Neutral tendencies.
*Lands* : Plains Giants live on islands in the Sea of Silt, preferring ones with plenty of vegetation.
*Settlements* : Plains Giants usually do not have the option to emigrate from their homes.  The Sea of Silt makes mass migration impossible.
*Beliefs* : Plains Giants have few religious beliefs or preferences, as with most Athasians.
*Relations*: Unlike their relatives the Desert Giants, the Plains Giants get along relatively well with the other races, and many will temporarily hire out as workers.

PLAINS GIANT ADVENTURES 
· The traders who come to make rope from your tribe's hair are days late.  You need the supplies they bring, which mean you need to venture out into the Silt to find what has gone wrong 
· Silt Horrors have encircled the island, making you wonder if they are being driven by something.  The tribe has a desperate plan to distract them long enough for you to get past them and bring help.
· A member of the tribe has gone missing.  She has been seen at night in the distance in the Silt, but disappears before anyone can approach.  You have been volunteered to solve this.

----------


## Bhu

*Beasthead Giant* (Athas)
                      Huge Giant (Psionic)
*Hit Dice:*             15d8+90 (157 hp)
*Initiative:*           +3
*Speed:*                50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class:*          24 (-2 Size, +3 Dex, +13 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 21
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +11/+32
*Attack:*               Slam +22 melee (1d6+13) or Weapon +22 melee or Rock +12 ranged (2d8+13) plus Beasthead
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +22 melee (1d6+13) or Weapon +22/+17/+12 melee or Rock +12 ranged (2d8+13) plus Beasthead
*Space/Reach:*          15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing, Psionics, Beast Head
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, PR 28
*Saves:*                Fort +15, Ref +8, Will +7
*Abilities:*            Str 36, Dex 16, Con 22, Int 6, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Skills:*               Autohypnosis +7, Climb +17, Listen +7, Spot +6
*Feats:*                Improved Multiattack, Multiattack, Narrow Mind, Psionic Mastery, Psionic Meditation, Unconditional Power
*Environment:*          Sea of Silt
*Organization:*         Solitary or Family (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:*     16
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +9

Beastheads are shorter than most Athasian Giants.  They are pale pink or alabaster mutations with the heads of local beasts who live on islands in the Sea of Silt.  Exactly who or what is responsible for their condition is unknown.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 140 feet for a Beasthead Giants thrown rocks. 

*Psionics:* Beasthead Giants can Manifest Psionic Powers as a Wilder whose Level is equal to their Hit Dice.  If they take Levels in Wilder these Levels stack.

*Beast Head:*  Beast head Giants often have a monstrous head that gives them a Secondary Natural Attack.  Common heads are Eagle (2d6+Str Modifier bite), Goat (2d6+Str Modifier Gore), or Wolf (2d6+Ste Modifier bite).  Less common are the Id Fiend (2d6+Str Modifier), or Kirre (Bite 1d8+Str Modifier and Gore 2d6+Str Modifier).  Rarest is the Braxat (May use Breath Weapon every 1d4 rounds doing 2d10 acid damage in a 15' Cone, DC 23 Reflex Save for half damage, Save DC is Constitution based).  

*Power Resistance:* Beasthead Giants have Power Resistance equal to 12 plus CR.

*Combat:* Beastheads usually use rocks, slings and spears and occasionally psionic powers at range.  Up close they prefer staves, clubs and their natural weapons.

----------


## Bhu

*BEASTHEAD GIANT*

 

_'You give Tor tribute, or Tor will eat your heads.  Tor is bastard at heart."_  

 Mutant Giants with pink or alabaster skin, and the head of animals/magical beasts.  Despite being shorter than most other Athasian Giants, they are more powerful given their psionic abilities

BEASTHEAD GIANT RACIAL TRAITS  
· ++26 Strength, +6 Dexterity, +12 Constitution, +4 Wisdom, +6 Charisma, -4 Intelligence (minimum 3).
· Size Class: Huge size. -2 penalty to Armor Class, -2 penalty on attack rolls, -8 penalty on Hide checks, +8 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits quadruple those of Medium characters.  Space is 15', Reach is 15'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 50 ft.
· Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 140 feet for a Crag Giants thrown rocks.
· +12 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Psionics: Beasthead Giants can Manifest Psionic Powers as a Wilder whose Level is equal to their Hit Dice.  If they take Levels in Wilder these Levels stack.
· Beasthead: Beast head Giants often have a monstrous head that gives them a Secondary Natural Attack doing 2d6 plus Str Modifier.
· Power Resistance: Beasthead Giants have Power Resistance equal to 12 plus CR.
· Racial Hit Dice: A Plains Giant begins with sixteen levels of Giant, which provide 15d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +12, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +9, Ref +5, and Will +5.  A Desert Giants Giant levels give it skill points equal to 18 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 6 Feats.  Its class skills are Autohypnosis, Climb, Listen, and Spot.
·   Plains Giants have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common.
· Level Adjustment: +9
· Favored Class: Wilder

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*: +4d% Years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 15 ft. Female: 13 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +2d4 ft.
*Base Weight*: Male: 5000 lbs.   Female: 4000 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: 100 lbs.

BEASTHEAD GIANT CHARACTERS 
 Beastheads make pretty decent melee tanks with their psionic powers backing them up.
*Adventuring Race*: Beastheads are xenophobic savages.  They rarely leave their islands, so for one to be an adventurer it would need to be an outcast or have suffered some cathartic event.
*Character Development*: Beastheads have a little more flexibility since their racial levels stack with Wilder Levels for manifesting, but they still have a pretty massive racial LA.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A BEASTHEAD GIANT 
 Defense of your island and it's herds are your top priority.  Being smaller than some Giants you can't roam the Silt as freely, and casters want your blood for their magic.
*Personality*: You kill anything that comes within sight of your home.  There is no question, there is no quarter.
*Behaviors*: Typical behavior for the Beastheads is virtually unknown, as their society is rarely observed, if at all.
*Language*: Beastheads have no writen language, and usually speak the Giant tongue.

BEASTHEAD GIANT SOCIETY 
 Beastheads are at the stone age level, having a society and culture only in the loosest sense.
*Alignment* : Beastheads are almost universally Neutral Evil, with some few being Neutral or Chaotic Neutral.
*Lands* : Much like the other common Giants of Athas, the Beastheads live on islands in the Sea of Silt..
*Settlements* : The Beastheads do not settle.  They keep to themselves.
*Beliefs* : Beastheads have few religious beliefs or preferences, as with most Athasians.
*Relations*: Xenophobia is strong in the Beastheads.  They rarely pick fights other than to keep creatures from their homes, but their savage nature makes it impossible to get along with them.  Casters use their blood as a component for spellcasting, so they hate outsiders.

BEASTHEAD GIANT ADVENTURES 
· Somehow a Silt Horror has taking a liking to you, and you now refer to him as your pet critter.  Mom is pissed, and has thrown you off the island.  
· A being claiming to be a God has appeared in the Sea of Silt, and has declared that you will lead an all powerful army of the Damned in the final battle for control of the world.  Personally you think he's nuts, but he did vaporize the entire island you were on with a wave of his hand, so Go Armageddon!
· You want a mate.  The available women have told you to do something heroic, and worthy of their favor.  You think their favor is overrated, but whatever.  So you go out and kill some Templar or other.  Now you have potential wives squabbling over you, and a slavering horde of the Templar's buddies screaming for your heart.  Romance is not as great as the storytellers say...

*Beasthead Giant Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Levels 1, 6, 11*: New options for Combat Mastery.
*Combat Mastery (Ex):* Quicksand Style gains you the following Feats: Combat Expertise (1st), Improved Trip (6th), and Sand Snare (11th).  Hurler gains you the following Feats: Power Attack (1st), Brutal Throw (6th), and Power Throw (11th).
*Level 3*: Replace Endurance with Heat Endurance
*Heat Endurance:* You gain Heat Endurance as a Bonus Feat.
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with one from Sandstorm list (or for something more Athas appropriate).
*Level 4*: Replace Woodland Stride with Sandskimmer
*Sandskimmer:* You gain Sandskimmer as a Bonus Feat.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Fast Movement with Silt-Fighting
*Silt-Fighting (Ex):* You gain Silt Fighter as a Bonus Feat.
*Level 3:* Replace Trap Sense with Silt Trap Sense
*Silt Trap Sense (Ex):* Your Trap Sense Bonus is now received against natural hazards of the Silt Sea (and also applies to his AC against same).  Hazards being various terrain features.

*Wilder*
*Level 1:* You have a slightly different Powers List.
*Powers:* You get alternative powers at each level.  At each Level you may switch one Power from your list for a Power from the Egoist or Psychic Warrior Lists.  The Powers must be of the same Level.

----------


## Bhu

*MAULER* 

 

_"ROOOOAAAARRR!"_  

 Maulers are animalistic Beasthead Giants who have somehow tapped into the powers and abilities of the animal whose head they have.

BECOMING A MAULER   
A Beasthead Giant with any Racial Feat will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Beasthead Giant
*Feats*:  Any 1 Racial Feat, Psionic Fist
*Skills*:  Any 2 Racial skills 8 ranks or higher


*Class Skills*
 The Mauler's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Autohypnosis (Wis), Climb (Str), Listen (Wis) and Spot (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Psychic Combat
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Hardened Body
3. +2    +3     +1     +3    Beast Totem
4. +3    +4     +1     +4    Psychic Combat
5. +3    +4     +1     +4    Hardened Body
6. +4    +5     +2     +5    Beast Totem
7. +5    +5     +2     +5    Psychic Combat
8. +6    +6     +2     +6    Hardened Body
9. +6    +6     +3     +6    Beast Totem
10.+7    +7     +3     +7   Veteran Mauler
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Mauler gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Psychic Combat:* At Levels 1, 4 and 7 you gain a cumulative +1 Bonus to Autohypnosis and Concentration Checks.  You also add any one Psionic Power whose Range is Personal to your List of powers available.  The power must be of a Level you can Manifest, and can come from any list.

*Hardened Body (Ex):* At 2nd Level you do not die until you have reached negative (10 plus your Con Modifer) hit points, and you may fight and move normally when at or below 0 hit points.  For example, if you have a Con Modifier of +4, you may fight to -14 hit points.  At 5th Level you gain a +2 Morale Bonus to attack and damage rolls when at less than 50% of your maximum hit points.  At 8th Level your Natural Armor Bonus improves by an amount equal to your Con Modifier.

*Beast Totem:* At 3rd Level you may communicate telepathically with any member of the species whose head you have out to a range of 120 ft., and they automatically regard you as Friendly.  At 6th Level you may use Psionic Dominate on them as a Psi-Like Ability 3/day.  At 9th Level you may Summon one or more members of their species 1/day as a Supernatural Ability (this otherwise works like the Summon Monster spell).  If the creatures CR is 11 or higher you Summon 1.  If it's CR 10 or lower you get 1s4+1.

*Veteran Mauler:*

PLAYING A MAULER 
 Maulers have some sort of odd psychic connection to the beast whose head they have,  Or they're raving lunatics whose bestial nature reinforces their psionic power.  No one's really determined to find out.
*Combat*: Maulers are generally melee brutes who use their psionic powers to boost their combat abilities.  They more animal than anything else, and rarely make good tacticians.
*Advancement*: Maulers are pretty much on their own with no experieenced hands to guide them most of the time.  So while no one places limits on their development, they tend to be remarkably similar due to the demands of survival.
*Resources*: Maulers are pretty much on their own, unless they have family willing to aid them.

MAULERS IN THE WORLD 
_"Is he eating that Spinewyrm?"_ 
 Maulers interact with the world by violently murdering parts of it.  Approaching them is not remotely safe at all.
*Daily Life*: Pretty much the same as any other stone age primitive, you spend your days clawing for survival.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Maulers have no organization.  Unless they're part of a family or extended clan, they're on their own.

NPC Reaction 
 PC's regard you pretty much the way they regard any giant monster.

MAULERS IN THE GAME 
 This kind of requires you to be a member of a race most other races are terrified of.  This will cause problems depending on what the rest of the party is, and where it goes.
*Adaptation*: This is obviously meant for Dark Sun only, and would require some adaptation for other campaigns.
*Encounters*: Maulers don't travel much.  If you want to find them you go to them, and they aren't known for welcoming visitors.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's have been hired by a group of merchants desperate to know who has been attacking their routes in the Sea of Silt.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC MAULER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Class Ability* 
*Class Ability*
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Mauler gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th


Beasthead Giant Racial Feats


Aprig Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Bitten opponents must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 Hit Dice plus Con Modifier) or contract the Red Ache (see diseases in the DMG).


Bear Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  It also gains Improved Grab.  If it succeeds with it's Bite Attack it can automatically attempt a Grapple Check as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If successful it does it's Bite damage with a Grapple Check.


Boneclaw Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 9+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it can Manifest Inflict Pain 3/day as a Psilike Ability.


Braxat Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 6+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Once every 1d4 rounds it can breathe Acid in a 30 ft. cone of acid doing 6d6 damage.


Carru Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Gore Attack. They also gain a Trample Attack doing 2d8 plus one and a half times Str damage (Reflex Save for half damage, Save DC is Str based).


Cha'Thrang Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 6+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Its bite is also now poisonous.  Injury, Fortitude Save (Save DC is Constitution based), Initial and Secondary damage is 2d4 Str.


Drik Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it does 4d4 plus one and a half times Str damage with a successful Charge attack.


Eagle Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it gains a +8 Racial Bonus on Spot Checks.


Erdland Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 9+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally the Erdland can cast the following as a Psilike Ability 3/day: Psionic Dominate.


Fordorran Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 6+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally is can Manifest Concussion Blast at will as a Psilike Ability.


Goat Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it gains a +4 Racial Bonus to Jump Checks and Fortitude Saves to avoid harm from things it has eaten (such as ingested poisons).


Gorak Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it can cast the Hypnotism at will as a Spell-Like Ability. 


Hatori Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  It also gains a Burrow speed of 30 ft.


Id Fiend Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 6+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally once every 1d4 rounds it can emanate Fear (as per the spell) in a 60 ft. Cone.  Save DC is Charisma based.


Jaguar Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  In addition, the Beasthead can make a Full Attack on a Charge.


Jankx Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 6+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack. Its bite is also now poisonous.  Injury, Fortitude Save (Save DC is Constitution based), Initial and Secondary damage is 2d4 Dex.


Kirre Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 12+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it can Manifest the following 1/day as a Psilike Ability: Id Insinuation, Psychic Crush, Thought Shield.


Klar Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 12+
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it can Manifest the following 1/day as Psilike Abilities: Control Body, Control Sound, Telekinetic Force.


Lizard Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it gains a +4 Racial Bonus on Balance and Climb Checks.


Mekillot Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Tongue Attack.  It's reach with it's tongue is 20 ft with it's tongue.  Additionally if it makes a successful Tongue attack against a Medium or smaller opponent, it can make a Grapple attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  It does it's Tongue damage with a successful Grapple Check.


Pterrax Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 9+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it can Manifest the following powers 3/day as a Psilike Ability: Animal Affinity, Mindlink, Thicken Skin.


Raclinn Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it may enter Rage (as per the Barbarian ability) 1/day.  This stacks with daily uses of Rage you gain from Barbarian Levels.


Razorwing Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 6+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it gains a Flight speed (Average) equal to 60 ft., but loses this ability in an Antimagic or Null Psionics Field. 


Ruve Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 15+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it can Manifest the following 1/day as Psilike Abilities: Psionic Dimensional Anchor, Psionic Dimension Door, Psionic Teleport.


Sand Howler Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 12+
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it gains a Gaze Attack: Paralysis 2d4 rounds, Fortitude Save negates (Save DC is Charisma based), 30 feet.


Silk Wyrm Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 6+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it can drain it's opponents blood, doing 1 point of temporary Constitution damage with a successful Grapple Check.


Silt Eel Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it becomes immune to the effects of Silt, and may make Swim Checks to move through it.


Sitak Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it may communicate Telepathically with a range of 60 ft.


Sloth Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ ND
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it gains a Climb speed equal to it's base Land Speed.


Snake Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 6+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack. Its bite is also now poisonous.  Injury, Fortitude Save (Save DC is Constitution based), Initial and Secondary damage is 2d4 Con.


Tembo Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 9+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it's Bite bestows 1 negative Level (Fortitude Save to remove, Save DC is Charisma based).


Tigone Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 12+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it can Manifest the following 1/day as Psilike Abilities: Clairvoyant Sense, Danger Sense, and Ubiquitous Vision


Wolf Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally it gains the Scent ability.


Zhakal Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 9+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  It may also Manifest the following Powers as Psilike Abilities 3/day: Cloud Mind, Ego Whip, Mindlink.


Z'tal Head
*Prerequisites*: Beasthead Giant, 3+ HD
*Benefits*: The Beastheads secondary natural attack now becomes a Primary Bite Attack.  Additionally once every 1d4 rounds the Beasthead may scream.  All living creatures within 60 ft. that can hear him must make a Fortitude Save (Save DC is Charisma based) or be Deafened and Dazed for 1d3 rounds.

----------


## Bhu

*Desert Giant* (Al-Qadim)
                      Huge Giant
*Hit Dice:*             13d8+65 (123 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          19 (-2 Size, +11 Natural), touch 8, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +9/+27
*Attack:*               Slam +17 melee (1d6+10) or Weapon +17 melee
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +17 melee (1d6+10) or Weapon +17/+12 melee
*Space/Reach:*          15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      -
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Desert Camouflage, Curse
*Saves:*                Fort +13, Ref +4, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 31, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 11
*Skills:*               Craft (Weaponsmithing) +8, Handle Animal +8, Hide +0, Listen +8, Move Silently +6, Ride +8, Spot +8
*Feats:*                Far Shot, Mounted Combat, Point Blank Shot, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge
*Environment:*          Warm Desert
*Organization:*         Solitary or Tribe (21-30 +35% noncombatants plus 30-40 herd animals)
*Challenge Rating:*     7 (8 for Sand-Shifter)
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +5

The Desert Giants are a once great civilization of Al-Qadim reduced to nomadic ruin by the anger of the Gods.  They resemble wrinkled elders even at a young age as their skin ever more resembles the stone and sand they are slowly becoming.  Their eyes are a pale blue until the change is upon them, and when they darken to brown it is a sign the Giant doesn't have much longer.  

*Desert Camouflage (Ex):* A Desert Giant who is unobserved in Desert Terrain and who makes a Hide Check as a Full Round Action he gets a +8 Bonus on the Hide Check.

*Curse (Ex):* Whenever a Desert Giant goes up an age category (from Middle Age to Old for example) they must make a Fortitude Save.  Save DC is 25 at Middle Age, DC 30 at Old, and Giants reaching Venerable automatically fail.  The first time the Giant fails it begins to fossilize, and is Slowed as per the spell.  The second time the penalties from being slowed increase to -2.  At Venerable they permanently turn to Stone.  

*Combat:* Desert Giants prefer to fight with spears, mounted if possible.  It isn't usual to fins something that can bear their weight but they have been seen riding Rocs, truly gigantic lizards and insects, and undead abominations cobbled together from loose bones.  Chieftains often wield scimitars, and if they have no mounts Desert Giants rely on ambush tactics.



*[size=14pt]Desert Giant Sand-Shifter[/size]*
1 in 10 Desert Giants is gifted with the ability to recall their ancestors from stone and sand.  So long as they are in a desert environment they can Summon 1d6 Desert Giants 1/week.  These Giants will remain and fight for 2d6 rounds before crumbling into dust again.  Some are able to summon the undead mounts the Desert Giants ride into battle.

----------


## Bhu

*DESERT GIANT*

 

_"We have been abandoned even by the Gods.  Why should your needs matter to us, you who still have their blessings?_  

 Desert Giants are nomadic herders following the rains in Al-Qadim.  They are weathered and craggy, with even their children looking aged.  Their eyes are a piercing blue, turning brown when their impending fossilization arrives.

DESERT GIANT RACIAL TRAITS  
· +20 Strength, +10 Constitution, +4 Wisdom.
· Size Class: Huge size. -2 penalty to Armor Class, -2 penalty on attack rolls, -8 penalty on Hide checks, +8 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits quadruple those of Medium characters.  Space is 15', Reach is 15'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 40 ft.
· +11 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Desert Camouflage (Ex): A Desert Giant who is unobserved in Desert Terrain and who makes a Hide Check as a Full Round Action he gets a +8 Bonus on the Hide Check.
· Curse (Ex): Whenever a Desert Giant goes up an age category (from Middle Age to Old for example) they must make a Fortitude Save.  Save DC is 25 at Middle Age, DC 30 at Old, and Giants reaching Venerable automatically fail.  The first time the Giant fails it begins to fossilize, and is Slowed as per the spell.  The second time the penalties from being slowed increase to -2.  At Venerable they permanently turn to Stone.  
· Racial Hit Dice: A Desert Giant begins with thirteen levels of Giant, which provide 13d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +8, Ref +4, and Will +4.  A Desert Giants Giant levels give it skill points equal to 16 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 5 Feats.  Its class skills are Craft (Weaponsmithing), Handle Animal, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Ride, Speak Language and Spot.
·   Plains Giants have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common.
· Level Adjustment: +5
· Favored Class: Ranger


STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 400

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 15 ft. Female: 13 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +2d4 ft.
*Base Weight*: Male: 5000 lbs.   Female: 4000 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: 100 lbs.


DESERT GIANT CHARACTERS 
 Desert Giants make decent mounted combat fighters.  They aren't very prone to worship, so few would be divine casters.
*Adventuring Race*: Most Desert Giants who adventure do so for very personal reasons or to aid their tribe.  They try to avoid entanglements of any kind, and their aloofness doesn't endear them to many.
*Character Development*: You won't likely be a caster of any kind, so worries about Racial HD are mollified somewhat.  You still don't really greak the traditional Giant role of terrifying beatstick though.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A DESERT GIANT 
 You are dour to a fault, often being referred to as a walking cloud of despair.  You would do anything to end your races curse, but you have long since lost hope.
*Personality*: The Desert Giants have long felt ignored and forgotten by all, and in return see no reason to take into account the feelings, laws and needs of anyone who doesn't care about them (i.e. just about every other living thing).  They aren't quite sociopaths, but they can be very self-centered.
*Behaviors*: Due to their depression, most Desert Giants just concentrate on survival.  Most have quietly accepted their lot, and do nothing to better life or improve their situation.  The few who have not accepted their curse are generally filled with apoplectic rage.
*Language*: Desert Giants speak the Giant and Common tongues, and often speak several other languages due to their travels.

DESERT GIANT SOCIETY 
 The Desert Giants are nomadic shepherds, following the rains from place to place.  Their herds will strip farmlands bare, and the Giants care not as their curse has created in them apathy and despair.  Many towns actually give them tribute to make them go away.
*Alignment* : Most Desert Giants are truly Neutral, caring only about themselves and their own kind.  
*Lands* : Desert Giants prefer the scrub plains and deserts of Zakhara.
*Settlements* : But being nomads never settle in any place for long.
*Beliefs* : Desert Giants have a curse laid upon them by the Gods, which makes most of them fairly antitheist.  Others take the opposite tack, and are more devout than most in hopes of finding relief for their people.
*Relations*: Desert Giants are willing to trade for necessities, and often work as mercenaries in lean times.  However their curse makes them standoffish, and uncaring of the rights of others at times.

DESERT GIANT ADVENTURES 
· Rumors have reached you of a set of texts discovered in remote ruins that explain the fate of your people.  Moreover, it also states how their curse can be removed.  You will stop at nothing to possess it. 
· The Ancestors your people summon when defense is needed are no longer returning to their graves in the sand, instead making lonely treks into the desert.  They do not communicate or give explanation.  You have been tasked with discovering why.
· The rains now bring Black Clouds of Vengeance that seem to pursue your people.  Many blame your eternal rivals the Genies, but you suspect otherwise.  You intend to see if  your suspicions are correct.


*Desert Giant Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Levels 1, 6, 11*: New options for Combat Mastery.
*Combat Mastery (Ex):* 
*Level 3*: Replace Endurance with Heat Endurance
*Heat Endurance:* You gain Heat Endurance as a Bonus Feat.
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with one from Sandstorm list.
*Level 4*: Replace Woodland Stride with Sandskimmer
*Sandskimmer:* You gain Sandskimmer as a Bonus Feat.

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.
*Levels 3, 11:* Replace Fast Movement with a Bonus Feat at each Level.
*Level 10:* Replace Blindsense with Tremor Sense 15'.
*Level 20:* Replace Blindsight with Tremor Sense 30'.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Rage with Hurling Rage
*Hurling Rage (Ex):*  At Level 1 the Desert Giant gains Hurling Rage.  This has all the drawbacks of Rage but different benefits.  The Giant gains the Throw Anything feat as a bonus feat. However, since he depends on brute strength more than skill, he can throw anything (not just weapons) he can lift as a light load. If the item is an improvised weapon, he takes a -2 penalty on his attack roll instead of the normal -4. (See Chapter 4 of Complete Warrior to determine the amount of damage the thrown weapon does). The range increment of a thrown weapon or improvised weapon wielded by a hulking hurler is 10 feet + 5 feet per size category the hulking hurler is beyond Large (this is a modification of the Throw Anything feat).  He also gains a +2 Bonus to Willpower Checks.
*Level 11:* Replace Greater Rage with Greater Hurling Rage
* Greater Hurling Rage (Ex):* At Level 11 while Raging, the Desert Giant effectively gains the Fling Enemy Feat.  Unlike normal uses of the Feat your victim lands prone, and takes 1d6 falling damage for every 10 feet he is thrown.  He no longer takes penalties to attack rolls for improvised weapons.  He also gains a +3 Bonus to Willpower Checks.
*Level 20:* Replace Mighty Rage with Mighty Hurling Rage
*Mighty Hurling Rage (Ex):* At Level 20 you get a +4 Bonus on attack and damage rolls with thrown weapons (including improvised weapons).  This Bonus also applies to the damage dealt to flung opponents.  The critical threat range with any weapon you throw increases by 1.  He also gains a +4 Bonus to Willpower Checks.

----------


## Bhu

*SAND-SHIFTER* 

 

_"Too much good fortune can make you smug and unaware. Happiness should be like an oasis, the greener for the desert that surrounds it."_  

 Sand-Shifters are roughly one in 10 Desert Giants, blessed with the ability to create and control mounts for the tribe, as well as call up it's fallen to defend it once again.

BECOMING A SAND-SHIFTER   
Just about any Desert Giant with the Sand Shifter Feat qualifies.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Desert Giant
*Feats*: Sand Shifter, Mounted Combat
*Skills*: Handle Animal (8 ranks), Knowledge (Nature) 8 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Sand-Shifter's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Hide (Dex), Knowledge (Any)(Wis), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis) and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Desert Lore
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Create Mount
3. +2    +1     +1     +3    Call Ancestors
4. +3    +1     +1     +4    Desert Lore
5. +3    +1     +1     +4    Create Mount
6. +4    +2     +2     +5    Call Ancestors
7. +5    +2     +2     +5    Desert Lore
8. +6    +2     +2     +6    Create Mount
9. +6    +3     +3     +6    Call Ancestors
10.+7    +3     +3     +7    Desert Secrets
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Sand-Shifter gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Desert Lore (Su):* At 1st Level you can use Handle Animal to direct any Animal or Vermin created using your (or an others) Create Mount ability, and they always see you and other Desert Giants as Friendly.

At 4th Level you can do the same for any Elemental created using your (or an others) Create Mount ability.

At 7th Level you can doe the same for any Undead created using your (or an others) Create Mount abilty.

*Create Mount (Su):* At 2nd Level you can Create Mount 1/week, and gain an additional weekly use at Levels 5 and 8.  You can create a number of Mounts equal to your Charisma Modifier at 2nd Level, This increases to (Cha Mod times 2) at 5th Level, and (Cha Mod times 3 at 8th Level).  At 2nd Level you may Create Mounts by expanding a number of Animals or Vermin to Gargantuan size by applying the Titanic Template (see Fiend Folio).  At 5th Level you may use it to create Earth Steeds (see Earth Steed Template).  At 8th Level you may use it to create Pale Horses (see Pale Horse Template).  The Steeds serve yourself and other Desert Giants for a number of days equal to your Cha Modifier).  Note they serve as steeds only.  They will fight only to defend themselves, unless you can order them via your Desert Lore ability.  Desert Giants without this ability must make do.

*Call Ancestors (Su):* At Level 3 when you Summon 1d3 Ancestors instead of 1.  This increases to 1d4+1 at Level 6, and 1d4 plus your Cha Modifier (minimum of +1) at Level 9.

*Desert Secrets (Ex):* Mounts or Ancestors you summon gain a +2 to attack and damage rolls, and saving throws while within 120 ft. of you.

PLAYING A SAND-SHIFTER 
 You provided a necessary service for the tribe, in both mobility and defense.  Mounts are hard to come by, and the ones you summon are quite needed to fill the gaps sometimes.
*Combat*: Usually you will summon up several Ancestors and fight with them.
*Advancement*: How you advance generally depends upon the needs of the tribe.
*Resources*: Whatever meager resources the tribe has to offer are yours if it helps their survival. 

SAND-SHIFTERS IN THE WORLD 
_"He speaks for the Ancestors, therefore he speaks for us."_ 
 Without you the tribe would feel some loss, without Sand-Shifters at all they would be bereft.  Your survival is put at a premium, because their survival depends on you.
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent tending to the needs of the tribe.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Sand-Shifters always look out for their fellow Desert Giants, but they have no real organization.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's who don't know better tend to think of you as a horrifying necromancer, those who do still feel afraid of you (you are a Giant after all).

SAND-SHIFTERS IN THE GAME 
 Foes of the Desert Giants will prioritize making you a target.
*Adaptation*: This is meant solely for the Al-Qadim setting (or at least one using the Desert Giants).
*Encounters*: Sand-Shifters are encountered wherever Desert Giants may be found..

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The caravan leader whose goods the PC's are guarding flips off a giant, who raises a hand, bringing up 3 more giants from the sand.  You just knew this assignment would suck.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SAND-SHIFTER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Call Ancestors* When using this Ability you now summon 2d4 plus Cha Modifier Ancestors.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Sand-Shifter gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th


Desert Giant Racial Feats

Sand Shifter
You talk to dead people, and amazingly they listen.
*Prerequisites*: Desert Giant, Cha 15+
*Benefits*: Once per day you can summon an Ancestor from the desert sands for 1 round per Hit Die you possess.  An Ancestor is a CR 7 Desert Giant with the Ancestor Template.  The Ancestor will obey any of your commands, with the exception of harming other Desert Giants whom it will defend if you do not order otherwise.

Improved Desert Camouflage
You are not here.  Truly.
*Prerequisites*: Desert Giant, Hide 4 ranks
*Benefits*: You can use the Hide skill in any natural desert terrain, even if the terrain doesnt grant cover or concealment.

Sand-Sense
You can sense other creatures moving through the sand.  
*Prerequisites*: Desert Giant, Sand Shifter, Wis 15+
*Benefits*: While standing in the desert Sands you effectively have Blindsight with a 60 ft. range (this is a Supernatural ability).

Power of the Desert
You can call upon the powers of the desert.
*Prerequisites*: Desert Giant, Sand-Sense
*Benefits*: You have a +2 Bonus on attack and damage rolls and Fortitude Save as long as you maintain contact with the desert sands.  This is a Supernatural Ability.

----------


## Bhu

*Earth Steed*

Earth Steed is an Acquired Template that can be applied to any Huge or larger Elemental with the Earth Subtype, and no other Elemental Subtypes.  It changes the Elemental into a quadrupedal, vaguely camel-like shape.

*Size and Type:* Unchanged.  

*Hit Dice:* Unchanged.  

*Speed:* Unchanged. 

*Armor Class:* Unchanged. 

*Attacks:* Unchanged.

*Damage:* Unchanged.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature, plus gains the following:

Brownout (Ex): At will as a Standard action, the Earth Steed can create brownout conditions in a 20 ft area surrounding it.  Any character in brownout conditions caused by a sandstorm takes a 4 penalty on Dexterity-based skill checks, as well as Search checks, Spot checks, and any other checks that rely on vision (including attack rolls). 

Trample (Ex): The Earth Steed gains a Trample attack doing 2d12 plus one and a half times Str Modifier damage.  Opponents can make a Reflex Save for half damage (Save DC is Str Based).

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities of the Base Creature, plus gains the following:

Friend of the Desert (Ex): The Earth Steed will willingly serve as a mount or beast of burden to any Desert Giant, but unless they have 4+ Levels in the Sand-Shifter class they cannot convince it to do anything else.

*Saves:* Unchanged.  

*Abilities:* Int is reduced to 2.  +2 Str

*Skills:* Adjust Skills due to Int Penalty.

*Feats:* Unchanged. 

*Environment:* Unchanged.  

*Organization:* Unchanged.  

*Challenge Rating:* +1

*Treasure:* Unchanged.  

*Alignment:* Unchanged.  

*Advancement:* Unchanged.  

*Level Adjustment:* ---

----------


## Bhu

*Pale Horse*
                      Huge Undead
*Hit Dice:*             19d12 (193 hp)
*Initiative:*           +1
*Speed:*                50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class:*          20 (-2 Size, +1 Dex, +11 Natural), touch 9, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +9/+27
*Attack:*               Hoof +17 melee (2d4+10)
*Full Attack:*          2 Hooves +17 melee (2d4+10) and 1 Bite +17 melee (2d4+5 plus 1d8 Con Drain)
*Space/Reach:*          15 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Deadly Bite, Fear Aura
*Special Qualities:*    Undead traits, Darkvision 60 ft., DR 5/Adamantine and Bludgeoning, Immune to Cold damage
*Saves:*                Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +13
*Abilities:*            Str 30, Dex 12, Con -, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 20
*Skills:*               Listen +13, Spot +13
*Feats:*                Improved Multiattack, Multiattack, Run, 4 more
*Environment:*          Warm Desert
*Organization:*         Solitary (see text)
*Challenge Rating:*     9
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Neutral Evil
*Advancement:*          20-28 HD (Huge), 29-57 HD (Gargantuan
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

Pale Horses are vaguely horse shaped juggernauts of bone called up from the desert by the Sand-Shifters.  Normally they serve for a time and crumble back into the sand, but rumors whisper of Pale Horses roaming the night sands alone.  Such sightings are considered a very ill omen or premonition of death.

*Deadly Bite (Su):* Living creatures hit by a Horses bite attack must succeed on a DC 24 Fortitude save or take 1d8 points of Constitution drain. The save DC is Charisma-based. On each such successful attack, the wraith gains 5 temporary hit points. 

*Fear Aura (Su):* Pale Horses are shrouded in a dreadful aura of death and evil. Creatures of less than 9 HD in a 60-foot radius that look at the Horse must succeed on a Will save or be affected as though by a Fear Spell from a sorcerer whose Level is equal to the Horses Hit Dice. A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same Horses aura for 24 hours.

*Combat:* Pale Horses left to their own devices will attack any living thing not a Desert Giant, and so must be restrained or guided by a Sand-Shifter,  They tend to charge straight into opponents, teeth gnashing all the way.

----------


## Blake Hannon

Question: is this thread just for stats, or is fluff acceptable too?

----------


## Bhu

fluff is good  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Bhu

*Ancestor*

Ancestor is an Acquired Template temporarily applied to any Desert Giant.  They are the Undead forms of Desert Giants who have turned to stone from their Curse temporarily brought back to a semblance of life.

*Size and Type:* Size is unchanged, Type changes to Undead.  

*Hit Dice:* All current Hit Dice become d12's, and hit points are recalculated.

*Speed:* Unchanged.

*Armor Class:* Natural Armor Bonus increases by +4.

*Attacks:* Unchanged.

*Damage:* Slam attack damage increases to 2d6 plus Str modifier.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks.

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities except it's Curse, plus gains the following:

Damage Reduction 5/- (Ex)

*Saves:* Unchanged.

*Abilities:* +2 Str, -2 Dex, -4 Wis, -2 Cha.  Int drops to 2.  As an Undead being the Ancestor has no Con score.

*Skills:* Recalculate skills due to Int Penalty.

*Feats:* Unchanged.

*Environment*: Unchanged.

*Organization:* Varies (see Sand-Shifter above).

*Challenge Rating:* +0

*Treasure:* None

*Alignment:* Unchanged.

*Advancement:* Unchanged.

*Level Adjustment:* ---

----------


## Bhu

a preview of whats next whilst i finish the sand shifters capstone 

*Jungle Giant* (Al-Qadim)
                      Huge Giant
*Hit Dice:*             11d8+44 (93 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares), Climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class:*          17 (-2 Size, +2 Dex, +7 Natural), touch 10, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +8/+25
*Attack:*               Slam +15 melee (1d6+9) or Composite Longbow (+9 Str Bonus) +15 melee (3d6+9/x3)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +15 melee (1d6+9) or Composite Longbow (+9 Str Bonus) +15 melee (3d6+9/x3)
*Space/Reach:*          15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Poison Use
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Jungle Camouflage
*Saves:*                Fort +12, Ref +5, Will +5
*Abilities:*            Str 28, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 11
*Skills:*               Climb +17, Craft (any 3) +7, Hide +2 (+6 in Jungles), Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Spot +6, Survival +6
*Feats:*                Far Shot, Improved Precise Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot
*Environment:*          Warm Forest
*Organization:*         Solitary or Tribe (21-30 +35% noncombatants plus 1d6 Giant Dragonflies)
*Challenge Rating:*     6
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +5


Jungle Giants are tall, thin Giants with muddy yellow skin and pale green hair.  They often have tattoos, elaborate feather head dresses, and filed teeth.  Carnivorous to a fault they can strip an area clean of life if they remain for very long.  Unlike other Giants, they are willing to befriend humanoids with similar ideas, and who can prove themselves.  

*Poison Use (Ex):* Jungle Giants are trained in the use of poison and never risk accidentally poisoning themselves when applying poison to a weapon.  They often poison their arrows.  Injury, DC 27, Initial Damage is 1d6 Dex, Secondary Damage is Paralyzed for 2d6 rounds.
*
Jungle Camouflage (Ex):* THis is identical to the Ranger's Camouflage ability listed in the PHB, but is only usable in Warm Forests.

*Skills:* Jungle Giants get a +4 Racial Bonus to Hide Checks in their native environment.  They also have a +8 Racial Ability to Climb Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Climb Check, even if rushed or threatened. 

*Combat:*  Jungle Giants prefer their great longbows for combat and hunting, usually tipping their arrows with poison.  If forced into melee they rely on improvised clubs.

----------


## Bhu

*JUNGLE GIANT*

 

_"You brought home a WHAT?"_  

Jungle Giants are tall, thin Giants with muddy yellow skin and pale green hair.  They often have tattoos, elaborate feather head dresses, and filed teeth.  Carnivorous to a fault they can strip an area clean of life if they remain for very long.  Unlike other Giants, they are willing to befriend humanoids with similar ideas, and who can prove themselves.

JUNGLE GIANT RACIAL TRAITS  
· +18 Strength, +4 Dexterity, +8 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, +4 Wisdom
· Size Class: Huge size. -2 penalty to Armor Class, -2 penalty on attack rolls, -8 penalty on Hide checks, +8 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits quadruple those of Medium characters.  Space is 15', Reach is 15'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 40 ft.
· Base climb speed 20 ft.
· +7 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Poison Use (Ex): Jungle Giants are trained in the use of poison and never risk accidentally poisoning themselves when applying poison to a weapon.  They often poison their arrows.  Injury, DC 27, Initial Damage is 1d6 Dex, Secondary Damage is Paralyzed for 2d6 rounds.
· Jungle Camouflage (Ex):  This is identical to the Ranger's Camouflage ability listed in the PHB, but is only usable in Warm Forests.
· Racial Hit Dice: A Jungle Giant begins with eleven levels of Giant, which provide 11d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +8, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +8, Ref +3, and Will +3.  A Desert Giants Giant levels give it skill points equal to 16 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 4 Feats.  Its class skills are Climb, Craft, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Survival.  Jungle Giants get a +4 Racial Bonus to Hide Checks in their native environment.  They also have a +8 Racial Ability to Climb Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Climb Check, even if rushed or threatened. 
·   Jungle Giants have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common, any nearby humanoid race.
· Level Adjustment: +5
· Favored Class: Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 20
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +2d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +3d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +4d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 Years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 15 ft. Female: 13 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +2d4 ft.
*Base Weight*: Male: 2500 lbs.   Female: 2000 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: 100 lbs.

JUNGLE GIANT CHARACTERS 
 Jungle Giants have the same LA problems most Giants do.  However their proficiency with poisons and bows makes them good ranged fighters.
*Adventuring Race*: Not normally the adventuring type, Jungle Giants tend to do so only out of revenge or necessity.
*Character Development*: With your poison crafting skills you probably make a pretty decent assassin of some sort.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A JUNGLE GIANT 
 You are curious and welcoming to all, but cannot abide weakness.  Life is about survival and you cannot afford slackers.
*Personality*: Self-sufficiency is the order of the day.  Skills you know already must be perfected, and skills you do not have should be attained.  
*Behaviors*: Jungle Giants are fond of learning new skills that increase their survivability.
*Language*: Jungle Giants speak Giant, and perhaps those of nearby races.

JUNGLE GIANT SOCIETY 
 Being strict carnivores, the Jungle Giants are nomadic by nature.  They are closely knit families of hunters, or loners who may be outcasts.  Unlike other Giants they get along perfectly well with Humanoids as long as the individual can contribute to the hunt.
*Alignment* : With some exceptions most of the Jungle Giants are purely Neutral (but their isolationism breeds exceptions).
*Lands* : Jungle Giants live in the Jungles of Al-Qadim.
*Settlements* : When they become over populated, or are cast out, most Giants move to the nearby savannahs.  They try to return to the jungles as soon as possible, given that they are less proficient in the grasslands.
*Beliefs* : Religion is uncommon among the Giants, but is not unknown.  It varies from one individual to another.
*Relations*: Jungle Giants have no patience for those who cannot carry their own weight and will often leave them behind.  That being said any being who proves himself capable is welcome to join them.

JUNGLE GIANT ADVENTURES 
· Rumors have reached you of drums coming from an old ruined temple deep in the jungle.  You have been sent to investigate.
· Jinn have been raising hell in the jungle, and somehow they seem to outnumber your people.  You have been sent to acquire help.
· An enormous Dragonfly is rumored to have appeared, and the Dragonflies your people keep as pets no longer seem to obey...

*Jungle Giant Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Replace Animal Empathy with Trapper
*Trapper (Ex):*  You gain Trapfinding (as per the Rogue Ability) and Disable Device as a Class Skill.
*Level 3*: Replace Endurance with Heat Endurance
*Heat Endurance:* You gain Heat Endurance as a Bonus Feat.
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Improved Favored Enemy.
*Improved Favored Enemy (Ex):* Choose one Favored Enemy.  Your Bonus increases by +4 for that particular Enemy.

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.

*Levels 8:* Replace Camouflage with Skill Mastery
*Skill Mastery (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue ability listed in the PHB.


*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Rage with the Whirling Frenzy variant from Unearthed Arcana.

----------


## Bhu

*REEF PIRATE* 

 

_"No I don't have a pet bird, why the hell does everyone ask that?"_  

 Reef Pirates are those Reef Giants who have gone from plundering the ocean for tradeable goods, to just straight up plundering.

BECOMING A REEF PIRATE   
Any non-Good Reef Giant might do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Reef Giant
*Alignment*:  Can't be Good
*Feats*:  Reef Guardian, Reef Pirate
*Skills*:  Hide 8 ranks, Move Silently 8 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Reef Pirate's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Heal (Wis), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Geography, Nature)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str) and Use Rope (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Pirate Magic
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Giant to Ship Combat
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Cannon
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Pirate Magic
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Giant to Ship Combat
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Cannon
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Pirate Magic
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Giant to Ship Combat
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Cannon
10.+5    +3     +3     +7   Veteran Raider
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Reef Pirates gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Pirate Magic (Sp):* You gain new Spell-Like Abilities you can cast 1/day:

1st Level: Waterspout
4th Level: Depthsurge
7th Level: Doom of the Seas

*Giant to Ship Combat (Ex):* At 2nd Level your ranged and melee attacks do +2d6 damage to ships.

At 5th Level, the Hardness of ships you attack is halved (rounded down).

At 8th Level each time you successfully damage a ship it's Seaworthiness and Shiphandling Ratings are reduced by 1 (see Stormwrack).  Maximum total Penalty is -4.

*Cannon (Su):* At 3rd Level, when using your Rock Throwing ability, successful rock hits do an additional die of damage (for example if they normally do 2d8 damage they now deal 3d8).  You gain one more additional die at Levels 6 and 9.

*Veteran Raider (Sp):* Choose any two Spell-Like Abilities you have.  You may now cast them 3/day.

PLAYING A REEF PIRATE 
 You aren't the jolly, singing pirate of myth.  You sink ships, and their crews for a living.  You are a monster in every sense of the word. 
*Combat*: You generally soften up ships with your rock throwing and SLA's, and then plunder them for goodies once they have sank.
*Advancement*: Most Reef Pirates focus on becoming more efficient killers.
*Resources*: Reef Pirates are generally loners or small groups.  They have what resources they can take by force.

REEF PIRATES IN THE WORLD 
_Seriously, DO NOT ask him about parrots..."_ 
 You got tired of raiding the reefs for stuff to trade, and being screamed at by the Merfolk and others for despoiling the sea.  Now they scream at you for polluting the sea because you bring down ships.  Some people are never satisfied.
*Daily Life*: Most of your time is spent looking for ships to plunder, or enjoying the fruits of your labor...and occasionally fleeing for your life.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Most Reef Pirates don't operate in groups larger than three, though some join maritime Thieve's Guilds as muscle.

NPC Reaction 
 Being that you're a criminal, people generally aren't happy to see you.

REEF PIRATES IN THE GAME 
 This PrC assumes you are a wanted criminal, so it might be best for Evil only campaigns.
*Adaptation*: Reef Giants are generally Al-Qadim, but this can be adapted for aquatic Giants for other campaigns.
*Encounters*: PC's usually encounter Reef Giants while guarding merchant ships.

Sample Encounter 

*EL 22*: "Hey look guys, there some wingnut on the beach throwing rocks at us..."


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC REEF PIRATE* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Reef Pirate gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th


Reef Giant Racial Feats

Sea Witch
You may control the ocean to a small extent.
*Prerequisites*: Reef Giant, Cha 15, any 1 other Racial Feat 
*Benefits*: You may cast Control Currents 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

Reef Pirate
You have turned to plundering nearby ships instead of relying on trade.
*Prerequisites*: Reef Giant, Wis 18, any 1 other Racial Feat
*Benefits*: You may cast Detect Ship and Wake Trail 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

Reef Guardian
You are hard to surprise.
*Prerequisites*: Reef Giant, Wis 18
*Benefits*: You may cast Tojanida Sight 1/day

Water Witch
You're harder to hit in water.
*Prerequisites*: Reef Giant, Cha 15
*Benefits*: You may cast Turbidity 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

----------


## Bhu

a preview whilst I finish the Kuru

*Reef Giant* (Al-Qadim)
                      Huge Giant
*Hit Dice:*             18d8+108 (189 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares), Swim 30 ft.
*Armor Class:*          24 (-2 Size, +12 Natural, +4 Hide), touch 8, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +13/+31
*Attack:*               Slam +25 melee (1d6+10) or Trident +25 melee (3d6+10) or Rock +25 ranged (2d8+10)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +25 melee (1d6+10) or Trident +25/+20/+15 melee (3d6+10) or Rock +25 ranged (2d8+10)
*Space/Reach:*          15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing, Whirlpool
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Water Immunity, Hold Breath
*Saves:*                Fort +17, Ref +6, Will +9
*Abilities:*            Str 30, Dex 10, Con 22, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 15
*Skills:*               Climb +10, Concentration +16, Craft (any one) +11, Diplomacy +12, Handle Animal +5, Intimidate +12, Listen +13, Spot +13, Swim +18
*Feats:*                Ability Focus (Whirlpool), Awesome Blow, Brutal Throw, Improved Bull Rush, Large and in Charge, Power Attack, Power Throw
*Environment:*          Warm or Temperate Aquatic
*Organization:*         Solitary or Family (2-5)
*Challenge Rating:*    12 
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral Good
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +7

Reef Giants are barrel-chested loners with coppery skin and manes of long white hair.  They spend most of their lives alone until marriage, and live in mansions built on lonely island mountains.  Eldest daughters live with the parents until death, at which time they inherit the mansion and other males vie for their attention.  

*Rock Throwing (Ex):*  The range increment is 140 feet for a Reef Giants thrown rocks. 

*Whirlpool (Sp):* Reef Giants can cast Maelstrom (see Stormwrack) 1/day.
*
Water Immunity (Ex):* Reef Giants have Spell Resistance equal to 15 plus their CR against any Spell with the Water, Cold, or Ice descriptors.  If the spell allows for a Saving Throw instead of Spell Resistance they are completely immune to it's effects.

*Hold Breath (Ex):* A Reef Giant may stay hold it's breath for a number of hours equal to it's Con Modifier before it risks drowning or suffocation.

*Combat:*  Reef Giants usually only throw rocks at ships, preferring their tridents or Whirlpool against others.

----------


## Bhu

*Reef Giant* (Al-Qadim)
                      Huge Giant
*Hit Dice:*             18d8+108 (189 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares), Swim 30 ft.
*Armor Class:*          24 (-2 Size, +12 Natural, +4 Hide), touch 8, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +13/+31
*Attack:*               Slam +25 melee (1d6+10) or Trident +25 melee (3d6+10) or Rock +25 ranged (2d8+10)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +25 melee (1d6+10) or Trident +25/+20/+15 melee (3d6+10) or Rock +25 ranged (2d8+10)
*Space/Reach:*          15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing, Whirlpool
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Water Immunity, Hold Breath
*Saves:*                Fort +17, Ref +6, Will +9
*Abilities:*            Str 30, Dex 10, Con 22, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 15
*Skills:*               Climb +10, Concentration +16, Craft (any one) +11, Diplomacy +12, Handle Animal +5, Intimidate +12, Listen +13, Spot +13, Swim +18
*Feats:*                Ability Focus (Whirlpool), Awesome Blow, Brutal Throw, Improved Bull Rush, Large and in Charge, Power Attack, Power Throw
*Environment:*          Warm or Temperate Aquatic
*Organization:*         Solitary or Family (2-5)
*Challenge Rating:*    12 
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral Good
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +7

Reef Giants are barrel-chested loners with coppery skin and manes of long white hair.  They spend most of their lives alone until marriage, and live in mansions built on lonely island mountains.  Eldest daughters live with the parents until death, at which time they inherit the mansion and other males vie for their attention.  

*Rock Throwing (Ex):*  The range increment is 140 feet for a Reef Giants thrown rocks. 

*Whirlpool (Sp):* Reef Giants can cast Maelstrom (see Stormwrack) 1/day.
*
Water Immunity (Ex):* Reef Giants have Spell Resistance equal to 15 plus their CR against any Spell with the Water, Cold, or Ice descriptors.  If the spell allows for a Saving Throw instead of Spell Resistance they are completely immune to it's effects.

*Hold Breath (Ex):* A Reef Giant may stay hold it's breath for a number of hours equal to it's Con Modifier before it risks drowning or suffocation.

*Combat:*  Reef Giants usually only throw rocks at ships, preferring their tridents or Whirlpool against others.



*REEF GIANT*

 

_"So what can you give me for this pearl the size of a sharks head?"_  

 Reef Giants are barrel-chested loners with coppery skin and manes of long white hair.  They spend most of their lives alone until marriage, and live in mansions built on lonely island mountains.  Eldest daughters live with the parents until death, at which time they inherit the mansion and other males vie for their attention.  

REEF GIANT RACIAL TRAITS  
· +20 Strength, +12 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, +6 Wisdom, +4 Charisma
· Size Class: Huge size. -2 penalty to Armor Class, -2 penalty on attack rolls, -8 penalty on Hide checks, +8 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits quadruple those of Medium characters.  Space is 15', Reach is 15'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 40 ft.
· Base swim speed 30 ft.
· +12 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 140 feet for a Reef Giants thrown rocks.
· Whirlpool (Sp): Reef Giants can cast Maelstrom (see Stormwrack) 1/day.
· Water Immunity (Ex): Reef Giants have Spell Resistance equal to 15 plus their CR against any Spell with the Water, Cold, or Ice descriptors.  If the spell allows for a Saving Throw instead of Spell Resistance they are completely immune to it's effects.
· Hold Breath (Ex): A Reef Giant may stay hold it's breath for a number of hours equal to it's Con Modifier before it risks drowning or suffocation.
· Racial Hit Dice: A Jungle Giant begins with eleven levels of Giant, which provide 18d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +13, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +11, Ref +6, and Will +6.  A Desert Giants Giant levels give it skill points equal to 21 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 7 Feats.  Its class skills are Climb, Concentrate, Craft, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim.  They also have a +8 Racial Ability to Swim Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Swim Check, even if rushed or threatened.
·   Jungle Giants have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Aquan, any nearby humanoid race.
· Level Adjustment: +7
· Favored Class: Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*: +4d%

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 10 ft. Female: 8 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +2d6 ft.
*Base Weight*: Male: 3000 lbs.   Female: 2500 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x100 lbs.

REEF GIANT CHARACTERS 
 As always you have issues with LA if you wanna be a caster.  But on the plus side you're amphibious and have a nasty SLA.
*Adventuring Race*: Reef Giants are solitary, but easy to anger.   if one is going adventuring something has made him mad or interfered with his life.
*Character Development*: Your Whirlpool ability makes you quite nasty in the water, but once it's done you're pretty much like any other giant.  But if you're in an aquatic campaign this guy is prolly one of the best ways to go.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A REEF GIANT 
 The island life is the life for you.  No people nearby to interfere with your day, just peace and quiet.  Which considering that you tend to run about naked is probably good for all concerned...
*Personality*: Much like the Jungle Giants you strive to be self sufficient, both to increase your odds of survival and to attract a mate.
*Behaviors*: Diving, surfing and fishing are common past times.  Raiding the nearby sea for trade goods is also common, and has sometimes given them a bad reputation.
*Language*: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common, Aquan, any nearby humanoid race.

REEF GIANT SOCIETY 
 Reef Giants are largely solitary, and other than trading they avoid company.  They tend to concentrate on family life as opposed to anything else, along with the protection and development of their reefs.  Some also have a side business as goat farmers.
*Alignment* : Reef Giants are largely Neutral and Good.  Their neutrality puts them in good stead with most races, which is useful since their living relies on trade.
*Lands* : Reef giants live in the tropics or sub-tropics, usually on islands or land masses with coral reefs nearby.
*Settlements* : The Reef Giants have no interest in moving, and no predators or population problems requiring them to do so.
*Beliefs* : Reef Giants are fairly individualistic, and may or may not worship gods.
*Relations*: The Reef Giants are avid traders, and are well liked by most races (though they have little tolerance for Evil).  Most races do, however, find their tendencies to walk about naked disconcerting.

REEF GIANT ADVENTURES 
· A strange, foreign giant has joined the suitors competing for your sister hand in marriage.  Your parents don't trust him, and have tasked you to find out who he is and what he wants.
· Evil ray-like creatures have begun infesting the local waters, much to your displeasure.  If they keep eating all the fish you'll starve, but you can't kill all of them by yourself.
· Your goats have revolted and suddenly appear capable of speech.  They intend to chase you off your island, and you can't help but feel the old Druid in the mountains is responsible.  Mostly because you keep seeing him nearby laughing his ass off.

*Reef Giant Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Replace the Track Feat with Track in Water (see Stormwrack pg. 51).
*Level 2*: You have new options with Combat Style:
*Combat Style (Ex):* 
*Level 4*: You have new options with Animal Companion (see Stormwrack page 50).
*Level 7*: Replace Woodland Stride with the version on page 51 of Stormwrack.
*Improved Favored Enemy (Ex):* Choose one Favored Enemy.  Your Bonus increases by +4 for that particular Enemy.

*Scout*
Reef Giant Druids gain the alternative Class Features on page 51 of Stormwrack.

*Druid*
Reef Giant Druids gain the alternative Class Features on page 50 of Stormwrack.

----------


## Bhu

*REEF PIRATE* 

 

_"No I don't have a pet bird, why the hell does everyone ask that?"_  

 Reef Pirates are those Reef Giants who have gone from plundering the ocean for tradeable goods, to just straight up plundering.

BECOMING A REEF PIRATE   
Any non-Good Reef Giant might do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Reef Giant
*Alignment*:  Can't be Good
*Feats*:  Reef Guardian, Reef Pirate
*Skills*:  Hide 8 ranks, Move Silently 8 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Reef Pirate's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Heal (Wis), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Geography, Nature)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str) and Use Rope (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Pirate Magic
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Giant to Ship Combat
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Cannon
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Pirate Magic
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Giant to Ship Combat
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Cannon
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Pirate Magic
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Giant to Ship Combat
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Cannon
10.+5    +3     +3     +7   Veteran Raider
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: Reef Pirates gain no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Pirate Magic (Sp):* You gain new Spell-Like Abilities you can cast 1/day:

1st Level: Waterspout
4th Level: Depthsurge
7th Level: Doom of the Seas

*Giant to Ship Combat (Ex):* At 2nd Level your ranged and melee attacks do +2d6 damage to ships.

At 5th Level, the Hardness of ships you attack is halved (rounded down).

At 8th Level each time you successfully damage a ship it's Seaworthiness and Shiphandling Ratings are reduced by 1 (see Stormwrack).  Maximum total Penalty is -4.

*Cannon (Su):* At 3rd Level, when using your Rock Throwing ability, successful rock hits do an additional die of damage (for example if they normally do 2d8 damage they now deal 3d8).  You gain one more additional die at Levels 6 and 9.

*Veteran Raider (Sp):* Choose any two Spell-Like Abilities you have.  You may now cast them 3/day.

PLAYING A REEF PIRATE 
 You aren't the jolly, singing pirate of myth.  You sink ships, and their crews for a living.  You are a monster in every sense of the word. 
*Combat*: You generally soften up ships with your rock throwing and SLA's, and then plunder them for goodies once they have sank.
*Advancement*: Most Reef Pirates focus on becoming more efficient killers.
*Resources*: Reef Pirates are generally loners or small groups.  They have what resources they can take by force.

REEF PIRATES IN THE WORLD 
_Seriously, DO NOT ask him about parrots..."_ 
 You got tired of raiding the reefs for stuff to trade, and being screamed at by the Merfolk and others for despoiling the sea.  Now they scream at you for polluting the sea because you bring down ships.  Some people are never satisfied.
*Daily Life*: Most of your time is spent looking for ships to plunder, or enjoying the fruits of your labor...and occasionally fleeing for your life.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Most Reef Pirates don't operate in groups larger than three, though some join maritime Thieve's Guilds as muscle.

NPC Reaction 
 Being that you're a criminal, people generally aren't happy to see you.

REEF PIRATES IN THE GAME 
 This PrC assumes you are a wanted criminal, so it might be best for Evil only campaigns.
*Adaptation*: Reef Giants are generally Al-Qadim, but this can be adapted for aquatic Giants for other campaigns.
*Encounters*: PC's usually encounter Reef Giants while guarding merchant ships.

Sample Encounter 

*EL 22*: "Hey look guys, there some wingnut on the beach throwing rocks at us..."


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC REEF PIRATE* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Reef Pirate gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th


Reef Giant Racial Feats

Sea Witch
You may control the ocean to a small extent.
*Prerequisites*: Reef Giant, Cha 15, any 1 other Racial Feat 
*Benefits*: You may cast Control Currents 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

Reef Pirate
You have turned to plundering nearby ships instead of relying on trade.
*Prerequisites*: Reef Giant, Wis 18, any 1 other Racial Feat
*Benefits*: You may cast Detect Ship and Wake Trail 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

Reef Guardian
You are hard to surprise.
*Prerequisites*: Reef Giant, Wis 18
*Benefits*: You may cast Tojanida Sight 1/day

Water Witch
You're harder to hit in water.
*Prerequisites*: Reef Giant, Cha 15
*Benefits*: You may cast Turbidity 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

----------


## Bhu

preview of our next critter whilst i finish Reef Pirate

*Ogre Giant* (Al-Qadim)
                      Huge Giant
*Hit Dice:*             14d8+84 (147 hp)
*Initiative:*           -1
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          17 (-2 Size, -1 Dex, +10 Natural), touch 7, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +10/+28
*Attack:*               Slam +18 melee (1d6+10) or Rock +18 melee (2d8+10)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +18 melee (1d6+10) or Rock +18 melee (2d8+10)
*Space/Reach:*          15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Temperamental 
*Saves:*                Fort +15, Ref +3, Will +7
*Abilities:*            Str 30, Dex 8, Con 22, Int 6, Wis 16, Cha 11
*Skills:*               Climb +12, Handle Animal +3, Intimidate +6, Listen +6, Spot +6
*Feats:*                Brutal Throw, Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Power Throw
*Environment:*          Warm Desert or Mountains
*Organization:*         Solitary, pair, gang (3-4), or band (5-8)
*Challenge Rating:*     8
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Neutral
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +5

Ogre Giants are furry giants with elephant like ears, tusks jutting from their bottom jaw, and more than likely with one eye as well.  Their brown or umber fur fades into gray with old age.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 140 feet for an Ogre Giants thrown rocks. 

*Temperamental (Ex):*  Ogre Giants become confused and angered easily, and dealing with other beings causes them great stress.  Any time an Ogre Giant becomes angry, Confused (as per the spell), is subject to any compulsion causing any emotional effect, or is required to make a certain Skill Checks (Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate, or Sense Motive) it must make a DC 15 Willpower Save.  Until it has had 8 hours rest each Save DC gains a cumulative +1, making failure somewhat inevitable if the Giant isn't left alone.  If it fails the Save it goes into Frenzy (this is identical to the ability listed in the Complete Warrior).

*Combat:* Ogre Giants live in out of the way places to avoid fights, and often rain down rocks upon intruders to chase them away.  Dealing with them up close is likewise inadvisable due to the risk of their losing control.

----------


## Bhu

*OGRE GIANT*

 

_"YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE COME HERE!"_  

 Ogre Giants are furry giants with elephant like ears, tusks jutting from their bottom jaw, and more than likely with one eye as well. Their brown or umber fur fades into gray with old age, and elder Giants have pure gray faces.

OGRE GIANT RACIAL TRAITS  
· +20 Strength, +12 Constitution, +6 Wisdom, -2 Dexterity, -4 Intelligence (minimum 3)
· Size Class: Huge size. -2 penalty to Armor Class, -2 penalty on attack rolls, -8 penalty on Hide checks, +8 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits quadruple those of Medium characters.  Space is 15', Reach is 15'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 40 ft.
· +10 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 140 feet for an Ogre Giants thrown rocks.
· Temperamental (Ex): Ogre Giants become confused and angered easily, and dealing with other beings causes them great stress.  Any time an Ogre Giant becomes angry, Confused (as per the spell), is subject to any compulsion causing any emotional effect, or is required to make a certain Skill Checks (Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate, or Sense Motive) it must make a DC 15 Willpower Save.  Until it has had 8 hours rest each Save DC gains a cumulative +1, making failure somewhat inevitable if the Giant isn't left alone.  If it fails the Save it goes into Frenzy (this is identical to the ability listed in the Complete Warrior).
· Racial Hit Dice: An Ogre Giant begins with fourteen levels of Giant, which provide 14d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +10, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +9, Ref +4, and Will +4.  An Ogre Giants Giant levels give it skill points equal to 17 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 5 Feats.  Its class skills are Climb, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Listen, and Spot.
·   Ogre Giants have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common, Midani, any nearby humanoid race.
· Level Adjustment: +5
· Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*: +4d%

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 16 ft. Female: 14 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +2d4 ft.
*Base Weight*: Male: 8000 lbs.   Female: 7500 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x 200 lbs

OGRE GIANT CHARACTERS 
 Ogre Giants are awful arcane casters, and Racial Hit Dice give them issues with divine casting (which they might otherwise be good at).
*Adventuring Race*: Generally Ogre Giants only leave their mountains when paid to, or when seeking vengeance.  Revenge is by far the most common reason.
*Character Development*: Given their temper issues it is strongly recommended to maximize an Ogre Giants Willpower Save.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING AN OGRE GIANT 
 Given their instability, Ogre Giants are best used in small groups of all Ogre Giants.  It's inevitable they'll kill anyone else.
*Personality*: Ogre Giants as a whole are violently psychologically unstable, but there is one thing that can keep them focused: revenge.  An Ogre Giant will do just about anything to revenge themselves on those who have wronged him or who have violated their Cairns.
*Behaviors*: Typical behaviors for a member of this race..
*Language*: Ogre Giants speak Giant, but have no written language.

OGRE GIANT SOCIETY 
 Ogre Giants only have the barest beginnings of culture, not even wearing clothes or using much in the way of tools.  They live in small paternal clans and trade for goods they need, usually by wiping out the traders target of choice.
*Alignment* : The vast majority of the Ogre Giant race is Chaotic Neutral.  For the most part they are as uncaring about civilization as most animals, but madness runs strongly in their race.
*Lands* : Ogre Giants are generally restricted to desert mountains.
*Settlements* : Ogre Giants only live in secluded areas difficult to get to.
*Beliefs* : Few Ogre Giants participate in religion.
*Relations*: Ogre Giants only tolerate their own kind well, and even then only in small families.  They suffer from some combination of anxiety and psychosis that makes them berserk in crowds or when confused or upset.  They'll tolerate the occasional lone being (usually an Ogre Magi) or small trade group, as despite their ferocious appearance they don't eat sentient beings.  

OGRE GIANT ADVENTURES 
· The Ogre Magi you guard has effectively disappeared.  You need the money and food he promised to feed the family.  You've raided enough to keep them in provisions a while, but now you need to find out what happened to him.
· Something is killing the humans you depend on for trade.  Something small that can hide in cracks in the mountains beyond your reach.  You need to hire some mercenaries or gain some tiny friends.
· You recently went berserk after waking up in a strange place surrounded by crowds, and are now on the run trying to find out what the hell is going on.


*Ogre Giant Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Level 2*: You have additional options with Combat Mastery
*Combat Mastery:*  If you choose the Berserker Path, you can Rage 1/day at 2nd Level, and an additional time per day at Levels 6 and 11.  If you choose the Rock Thrower Path you gain the Point Blank Shot at 2nd Level, Far Shot at 6th Level, and the Penetrating Shot Feat at 11th Level.

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Rock Tossing
*Rock Tossing (Ex):* The Scout gains +1d6 damage with thrown weapons at 1st Level, and an additional +1d6 at Levels 5, 9, 13, and 17.  At 3rd Level the Scout gains a +1 Competence Bonus on Attack rolls with thrown weapons.  This increases by +1 at Levels 7, 11, 15, and 19.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Rage with Frenzy from Complete Warrior.  You get Greater Frenzy at 11th Level, and Tireless Frenzy at 17th Level.  At Level 20 you gain Mighty Frenzy (Str Bonus from Frenzy is +14).

----------


## Bhu

*GUARDIAN* 

 

_"Sure he's crazy, and he randomly tears down a hill or two.  But Ghawl is a damn fine bodyguard otherwise._  

 Guardians are Ogre Giants who are the bodyguards/watchmen for Ogre Magi or powerful casters.  In exchange for money and goods they smite anything that isn't their benefactor.

BECOMING A GUARDIAN   
Generally being a willing Ogre Giant is all thats needed.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*: Ogre Giant 
*Feats*:  Confident Anger, Angry Critical
*Skills*:  Intimidate and Listen 4 ranks
*Class Abilities*:  Frenzy


*Class Skills*
 The Guardian's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Local, Nature)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Spot (Wis) and Survival (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d12



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Frenzy 1/day
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Mental Defenses
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Improved Frenzy
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Frenzy 2/day
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Mental Defenses
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Improved Frenzy
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Frenzy 3/day
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Mental Defenses
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Improved Frenzy
10.+10   +7     +3     +3   Greater Frenzy
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Guardian gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Frenzy (Ex):* At 1st Level a Guardian can willingly Frenzy 1/day (see Complete Warrior).  He gains an additional daily use of Frenzy at Levels 4 and 7.

*Mental Defenses (Ex):* At 2nd Level the Guardian gains a +1 Resistance Bonus on Willpower Saves.  This increases to +2 at Level 5, and +3 at Level 8.

*Improved Frenzy (Ex):* At 3rd Level you take 1 point less non-lethal damage when in a Frenzy (this includes Frenzy due to you racial Temperamental quality).  At 6th Level you take no non-lethal damage when in a Frenzy.  At 9th Level you may re-roll one attack roll and one damage roll per encounter, but must keep the new result.  You must be in Frenzy while using this ability.

*Greater Frenzy (Ex):* At 10th Level you gain the Greater Frenzy ability (see Complete Warrior).

PLAYING A GUARDIAN 
 Your clans welfare depends on you doing your job to the best of your ability.  Without the Master you have to go back to raiding for food or makeshift, stumbling attempts to cultivate it your self.  You are not a farmer on the best of days.
*Combat*: Combat more than likely begins with you asking "Who goes there?", and then going insane when someone or something gives you the wrong answer.  It ends with you regaining consciousness and wandering who all these dead people are.
*Advancement*: Advancement for you means "smash stuff better".  Guardians aren't renowned for their intellectual prowess.
*Resources*: You have the resources your benefactor allows, or what you can scrounge on your own. 

GUARDIANS IN THE WORLD 
_"Yeah Mohammed the Sorcerer lives up on the mountain, but you won't get past the doorman..."_ 
 Ogre Giants don't interact with the world.  They only meet visitors trying to see their master, and there are few enough of those.
*Daily Life*: Aside from teachings or interviews by the master you just stand guard.  You don't even really need to raise alarm, your frenzy makes more than enough noise as it is.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You have your family, and whatever organization your Master may belong to, but Ogre Giants aren't meant for company.

NPC Reaction 
 Given your species reputation for instability, NPC's generally leave you well enough alone..

GUARDIANS IN THE GAME 
 This PrC ties the PC to a Master of some sort, so unless the Master is another PC he won't be moving around much..
*Adaptation*: Obviously this is meant for Al-Qadim, but it can be used for Giants in other settings.
*Encounters*: Guardians will only be encountered within the vicinity of their employers.

Sample Encounter 
*EL x*: The PC's have been asked to contact a mysterious Saha'ir who resides on a lonely mountain, as no one has been able to reach him.  Seeing the huge monstrosity sitting at the foot pf the gateway you can see why.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC GUARDIAN* 

*Hit Die:* d12
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Frenzy* The Epic Guardian gains an additional daily use of Frenzy at Level 24, and every 4 Levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Guardian gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th


Ogre Giant Racial Feats

Confident Anger
Your blows are surer when angry.
*Prerequisites*: Ogre Giant
*Benefits*:When using Rage or Frenzy (including your Temperamental ability) you may re-roll any natural 1 when making an attack roll.

Angry Critical
Your attacks made when lost in anger are more likely to injure opponents.
*Prerequisites*: Ogre Giant, Confident Anger
*Benefits*: The critical threat range of attacks you make when using Rage or Frenzy (including your Temperamental ability), increases by 1.  In other words if it normally threatens a critical hit on a 20, it now threatens one on a 19-20.  You may choose this Feat twice, increasing your critical threat range by 2.

Unstoppable Fury
It's best not to make you angry.
*Prerequisites*: Ogre Giant, Angry Critical x2
*Benefits*: Once per Frenzy you may re-roll any failed critical confirmation roll.

The Power of Rage
You're quite destructive when you're angry.
*Prerequisites*: Ogre Giant
*Benefits*:  You do an additional die of damage when using Rage or Frenzy (including your Temperamental ability).  For example if you attack with a Slam doing 1d6 plus Str, it now does 2d6 plus Str.

----------


## Bhu

*Island Giant* (Al-Qadim)
                      Huge Giant (Aquatic, Shapeshifter)
*Hit Dice:*             14d8+70 (133 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares), Swim 40 ft.
*Armor Class:*          18 (-2 Size, +10 Natural), touch 8, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +10/+28
*Attack:*               Slam +18 melee (1d6+10) or Rock +18 melee (2d8+10)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +18 melee (1d6+10) or Rock +18 melee (2d8+10)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing, Shapechange
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Rock Catching, Amphibious, Resistance
*Saves:*                Fort +14, Ref +4, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 30, Dex 10, Con 20, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 16
*Skills:*               Climb +10, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +18    Males also have Intimidate +12, Jump +10    Females have Bluff +8, Diplomacy +7
*Feats:*                Brutal Throw, Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Power Throw
*Environment:*          Warm Islands
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     8 (9 Females)
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +6 (+7 Females)

Island Giants are primitive omnivores hated by other Giants and smaller races alike.  Most are cyclopean and have 1 or more horns, and many have beastlike features such as spines, goats hindquarters, or long reptilian tails.  Skin varies from sky blue to gray to tan.  The males are sterile, and the females reproduce by changing form to seduce Genies, humanoids, or other Giants whom they then kill and devour.  Island Giants are cannibalistic and will devour each other in time of need.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 180 feet for an Island Giants thrown rocks. It uses both hands when throwing a rock. 

*Shapechange (Su):* Female Island Giants can cast Shapechange at Will, however they are limited to Giants, and Humanoids.

*Rock Catching (Ex):* An Island Giant gains a +4 racial bonus on its Reflex save when attempting to catch a thrown rock. 

*Resistance (Ex):* Island Giants gain a +2 on Saving Throws against Spells, Spell-Like Abilities, or Supernatural Abilities.

*Skills:* Island Giants get a +8 racial Bonus on Swim Checks and may always Take 10 on a Swim Check.  They may use the Run Action while moving in a straight line.

*Combat:* Island Giants prefer to heave boulders, though the females may attempt to infiltrate ship crews and destroy them from within.

----------


## Bhu

*ISLAND GIANT*

 

_"Lets see how long it lives once we pull it's legs off..."_  

 Island Giants are primitive omnivores hated by other Giants and smaller races alike.  Most are cyclopean and have 1 or more horns, and many have beastlike features such as spines, goats hindquarters, or long reptilian tails.  Skin varies from sky blue to gray to tan.  The males are sterile, and the females reproduce by changing form to seduce Genies, humanoids, or other Giants whom they then kill and devour.  Island Giants are cannibalistic and will devour each other in time of need.

ISLAND GIANT RACIAL TRAITS  
· +20 Strength, +10 Constitution, +4 Wisdom, +6 Charisma, -4 Intelligence (minimum 3)
· Size Class: Huge size. -2 penalty to Armor Class, -2 penalty on attack rolls, -8 penalty on Hide checks, +8 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits quadruple those of Medium characters.  Space is 15', Reach is 15'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 40 ft.
· Base swim speed 40 ft.
· +10 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 140 feet for an Island Giants thrown rocks.
· Shapechange (Su): Female Island Giants can cast Shapechange at Will, however they are limited to Giants, and Humanoids.
· Rock Catching (Ex): An Island Giant gains a +4 racial bonus on its Reflex save when attempting to catch a thrown rock. 
· Amphibious (Ex): Island Giants can breathe both air and water.
· Resistance (Ex): Island Giants gain a +2 on Saving Throws against Spells, Spell-Like Abilities, or Supernatural Abilities.
· Racial Hit Dice: An Island Giant begins with fourteen levels of Giant, which provide 14d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +10, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +9, Ref +4, and Will +4.  An Ogre Giants Giant levels give it skill points equal to 17 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 5 Feats.  Its class skills are Climb, Listen, Spot, and Swim.    Males also have Intimidate, Jump, while females have have Bluff, and Diplomacy.
·   Island Giants have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common, Midani, any nearby humanoid race.
· Level Adjustment: +6 (+7 if Female)
· Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*:  Island Giants who are well fed and aren't killed early in life can theoretically live well past 1000 years.

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 14 ft. Female: 12 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +2d4 ft.
*Base Weight*: Male: 7500 lbs.   Female: 7000 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x200 lbs.

ISLAND GIANT CHARACTERS 
 Males are simple beatsticks.  Female Island Giants, however, have some nifty options they can pursue via their shapechanging ability.
*Adventuring Race*: It's a rare Island Giant who would go adventuring, and it would usually be for revenge or power.  Their undying hate is legendary.
*Character Development*: Try to find a reason your PC would work with others.  Likely you are a very unusual Giant for this sort, and you may be adventuring because you're a young outcast who needs help to survive..
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING AN ISLAND GIANT 
 Island Giants will really only work in an all Evil campaign, unless the Giants personality has somehow undergone some sort of metamorphosis.  They're really too savage to get along with most parties.
*Personality*: Extreme cruelty is the norm for Island Giants.  There is no act too brutal, too foul, or too evil for them to perform.  Torture, cannibalism and mutilation are common acts.  
*Behaviors*: Island Giants typically spend most of their time looking for food or trying to alleviate boredom.  Dedicated omnivores, they will eat anything, even carrion.  As for their entertainments, those are best left unspoken.
*Language*: Island Giants have no written language, and their spoken language is sometimes a degenerate mish mash of Common, Giant, Midani and other languages due to their remoteness.

ISLAND GIANT SOCIETY 
 Island Giants are hateful, almost rabid creatures, and as a result live solitary lives.  They even resort to cannibalism to chase of their own young if they prove reluctant to leave home.  The Island Giants are effectively stone age brutes who live bleak, cruel lives.  Maybe one in 60 live to see adulthood.
*Alignment* : Island Giants are almost universally both Chaotic and Evil.  They are despised even by other evil Giants.
*Lands* : Island Giants live on remote islands out to sea.
*Settlements* : Younger Giants, or those who have been displaced, live beneath the waves, but they still prefer to live far from civilization.
*Beliefs* : Island Giants do not have much in the way of religious leanings, and there are few Gods who would have them anyway.
*Relations*: Other races are food, or to be tortured and pulled apart for amusement.  Even the females, who rely on other races for procreation, have no emotional attachment to their lovers or spawn.

ISLAND GIANT ADVENTURES 
· A group of four heavily armed drifters wrecked on the island, and left you for dead before escaping.  You have now recovered and swam to the mainland intent on making all drifters pay for their mistakes.
· The time has come to inflict more of your spawn upon the world, and you have assumed the usual magical disguise in order to seduce a mate.  Yet all the local humanoids seem totally disinterested in sex, which is totally unlike them.  You suspect magic is at work, and set out to end it so you may create more of your species...or at least get some strange.
· You have woken up with some form of enlightenment and now have a sense of remorse.  Cast out by the other Giants you now walk the Earth in order to find out what happened.



*Island Giant Racial Substitution Levels*

*Rogue*
*Level 10*: You have additional options with Special Ability (female only)
*Special Ability:* You can now use your Shapechange ability to become Outsiders, but only Genies. 

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Rock Tossing
*Rock Tossing (Ex):* The Scout gains +1d6 damage with thrown weapons at 1st Level, and an additional +1d6 at Levels 5, 9, 13, and 17.  At 3rd Level the Scout gains a +1 Competence Bonus on Attack rolls with thrown weapons.  This increases by +1 at Levels 7, 11, 15, and 19.

----------


## Bhu

*B'rohg* (Dark Sun)
                      Large Giant
*Hit Dice:*             5d8+15 (37 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          13 (-1 Size, +4 Natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +3/+13
*Attack:*               Slam +8 melee (1d4+6) or Shortspear +8 melee (1d8+6) or Rock +3 Ranged (2d6+6)
*Full Attack:*          4 Slams +8 melee (1d4+6) or Shortspear +8 melee (1d8+6) or Rock +3 Ranged (2d6+6)
*Multiweapon Attack* Shortspear +6/+4/+4/+4 melee (1d8+6) or Rock +1/-1/-1/-1 Ranged (2d6+6)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing, Multiweapon Training
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +1, Will +1
*Abilities:*            Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 6
*Skills:*               Climb +8, Listen +2, Spot +2, Survival +2
*Feats:*                Large and in Charge, Multiweapon Fighting
*Environment:*          Any Land
*Organization:*         Solitary, pair, gang (3-4), or band (5-8)
*Challenge Rating:*     3
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +4

B'rohg are odd four armed primitives in some way related to Athasian giants.  They have burnt orange skin and long black hair with flat noses.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 120 feet for a B'rohgs thrown rocks. 
*
Multiweapon Training (Ex):* The B'rohg reduces it's Penalties when fighting with Multiple weapons by 2.  For Example if it doesn't have any Multiweapon Fighting Feats it would normally take -6 with the primary hands and -10 with the off hands.  The B'rohg takes -4/-8 respectively, and this stacks with Mutiweapon Fighting Feats.

*Combat:* B'rohg fight with either short spears or clubs, though some older ones use a pair of spears and a pair of shields.  Unless a leader is present they generally do simple frontal assaults and fight to the death.

----------


## Bhu

*B'ROHG*

 

_"RAAAGH!"_  

 B'rohg are odd four armed primitives in some way related to Athasian giants.  They have burnt orange skin and long black hair with flat noses.

B'ROHG RACIAL TRAITS  
· +12 Strength, +6 Constitution, -4 Intelligence (minimum 3), -4 Cha
· Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.  Space is 10', Reach is 10'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 40 ft.
· +4 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 120 feet for a B'Rohgs thrown rocks.
· Multiweapon Training (Ex): The B'rohg reduces it's Penalties when fighting with Multiple weapons by 2.  For Example if it doesn't have any Multiweapon Fighting Feats it would normally take -6 with the primary hands and -10 with the off hands.  The B'rohg takes -4/-8 respectively, and this stacks with Multiweapon Fighting Feats.
· Racial Hit Dice: A B'rohg begins with five levels of Giant, which provide 5d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +3, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +1, and Will +1.  A B'rohg's Giant levels give it skill points equal to 8 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 2 Feats.  Its class skills are Climb, Listen, Spot, and Survival.    
·   B'rohg have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d4 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack.
· Automatic Languages: B'rohg. Bonus Languages: Common, Giant.
· Level Adjustment: +4
· Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 Years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 10 ft. Female: 8 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +2d4 ft.
*Base Weight*: Male: 1000 lbs.  Female: 800 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x(2d8) lbs.

B'ROHG CHARACTERS 
 As usual, Hit Dice and LA preclude most casters.  Though you have some decent multiweapon fighting options available if you go pure beatstick.
*Adventuring Race*: Escaped gladiators feel too ashamed to return to their tribe, and are the only ones likely to become adventurers (as quite frankly they have no other option but living alone in the wilderness).
*Character Development*: You'll get a lot of prejudice for being a member of this race, so plan accordingly.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A B'ROHG 
 Due to their primitive natures the B'rohg are looked down upon by almost everyone, with most civilized races considering them little more than animals.
*Personality*: You are neither suspicious nor superstitious, and are generally curious or in awe of things you should probably leave well enough alone.
*Behaviors*: Being primitive nomads, the B'rohg's existence requires most of their waking moments dedicated to simple survival.
*Language*: B'rohg speak their own language consisting of grunts and sign language.

B'ROHG SOCIETY 
 The B'rohg are stone age, nomadic primitives with little to no culture.  For the most part they can't even learn modern languages.  They produce nothing, and contribute to civilization only as gladiatorial slaves.  Unlike many races, they appear to have no defined gender roles.
*Alignment* : Being close to animals, most B'rohg are Neutral.
*Lands* : Due to their nomadic nature the B'rohg can be found virtually anywhere on Athas.
*Settlements* : Having no homelands, the B'rohg have no settlements as well.
*Beliefs* : The B'rohg do not appear to have a religion.
*Relations*: Other races consider the B'rohg as animals or slaves only.  For their part, the B'rohg will eat the other races if hard pressed.

B'ROHG ADVENTURES 
· You were a gladiatorial slave until a disaster of some sort wiped out the city you were in, leaving everything dead but you.  You know journey to find out what happened, and why you were spared.
· Your master has promised you freedom if you hunt down a man for him.  Skeptical, you agree.  Things have taken an odd turn since then...
· Psychic surgery has altered you, and granted you human level intelligence.  Now you look for a place in the world.  Your tribe won't take you back, no one wants an intelligent B'rohg, and your benefactors apparently consider making you intelligent an unwelcome side effect of their experiment.


*B'rohg Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Level 2*: You have different options with Combat Mastery
*Combat Mastery:*  You have Multiweapon Fighting instead of Two-Weapon Fighting.  At 2nd level you get Multiweapon Fighting.  At 6th Level you have Improved Multiweapon Fighting.  At 11th Level you gain Greater Multiweapon Fighting.
*Level 4*: You have different options with Animal Companion.  See Page 1 of Terrors of Athas.
*Level 7*: Replace Woodland Stride with the Sandskimmer Feat (see Sandstorm).


*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Rage with Whirling Frenzy (see here  http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/cl...reVariants.htm  )

----------


## Bhu

*Colossus* (Spelljammer)
                      Gargantuan Giant 
*Hit Dice:*             35d8+350 (507 hp)
*Initiative:*           -1
*Speed:*                120 ft. (24 squares), Flight 60 ft. (Poor)
*Armor Class:*          20 (-4 Size, -1 Dex, -1 Slow, +26 Natural), touch 4, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +26/+63
*Attack:*               Slam +48 melee (2d8+25/19-20) or Rock +21 ranged (4d6+25)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +48 melee (2d8+25/19-20) or Rock +21 ranged (4d6+25)
*Space/Reach:*          20 ft./20 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing, Stunning Clap
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Immunities, Slow, DR 10/-
*Saves:*                Fort +29, Ref +8, Will +9
*Abilities:*            Str 60, Dex 6, Con 30, Int 8, Wis 6, Cha 14
*Skills:*               Climb +29, Jump +29, Listen +8, Spot +8, Wildspace Survival +8
*Feats:*                Awesome Blow, Cleave, Devastating Critical (Slam), Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (Slam), Improved Snatch, Multisnatch, Overwhelming Critical (Slam), Power Attack, Snatch, Weapon Focus (Slam) 
*Environment:*          Wildspace
*Organization:*         Solitary or Group (2-6)
*Challenge Rating:*     20
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Any Chaotic
*Advancement:*          36-56 HD (Gargantuan), 37+ HD (Colossal)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

The Colossi are odd creatures thought by many not to be 'true' Giants, but a result of divergent evolution.  Their bodies are squat with no neck, small heads, and short legs.  Overall their features are bulbous and exaggerated with jagged uneven teeth and stubby fingers.  Hair and eyes can be virtually any color but black is most common.  They wander wildspace looking for their homeworld Arhoad, but seem to have no idea how to describe it or how to get there.  They wear crude clothing that they obviously couldn't make themselves.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 180 feet for a Colossus' thrown rocks. 

*Stunning Clap (Ex):* As a Standard Action the Colossus may clap it's hands together causing a sonic boom affecting everything in a 60' area centered on itself (it is immune to it's own clap).  Everything in the Area is Deafened for 1d6 hours and must make a DC 52 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Str based) or be Stunned 1d4 rounds.

*Immunities:* colossus are immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, and fatigue/exhaustion.  In Wildspace it creates the same atmosphere as a 15 ton ship, and uses as much as a 10 man crew.   

*Slow (Ex):* Colossi are permanently affected as if by a Slow spell.  Antimagic will not affect this, but Haste will temporarily suspend it's effects.

*Combat:* The Colossus aren't very bright, and tactics generally boil down to "I hit it with my fist until it stops moving".

----------


## Bhu

*Fhoimorien Giant* (Birthright)
                      Large Giant (Earth, Air)
*Hit Dice:*             13d8+36 (94 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          17 (-1 Size, +8 Natural), touch 9, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +9/+19
*Attack:*               Slam +16 melee (1d6+8) or Club +16 melee (1d8+8) or or Rock +16 ranged (2d6+8)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +16 melee (1d6+8) or Club +16 melee (1d8+8) or or Rock +16 ranged (2d6+8)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing, Spell-Like Abilities
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Uncanny Dodge, Camouflage
*Saves:*                Fort +11, Ref +4, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 26, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 16
*Skills:*               Climb +12, Listen +6, Knowledge (Nature) +3, Spot +6
*Feats:*                Brutal Throw, Power Attack, Power Throw
*Environment:*          Any Forest, Swamp or Underground
*Organization:*         Solitary, pair, gang (3-4), or band (5-8)
*Challenge Rating:*     8
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +4


The Fhoimorien are 13' tall Cerilian giants with strong ties to the Elemental Planes of Earth and Air.  They are often quite deformed, and seek to expand their realm.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 180 feet for a Fhoimorien Giants thrown rocks. It uses both hands when throwing a rock. 

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* This is identical to the Rogue ability listed in the PHB.

*Camouflage (Ex):* This is identical to the Ranger ability listed in the PHB.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* 1/day: Animate Objects (stone only), Passwall, Stone Tell
2/day: Gaseous Form.  Unlike normal while in Gaseous Form they have a Flight Speed of 50 (Perfect).

*Combat:* Fhoimoriens use their gaseous forms to find vantage points to fling boulders at opponents, or to cross chasms to finish them off after doing so.

----------


## Bhu

*FHOIMORIEN GIANTS*

 

_"I killed him because the opportunity was there.  And I always like to take the opportunity...if it's there."_  

The Fhoimorien are 13' tall Cerilian giants with strong ties to the Elemental Planes of Earth and Air.  They are often quite deformed, and seek to expand their realm.

FHOIMORIEN GIANT RACIAL TRAITS  
· +16 Strength, +6 Constitution, +4 Wis, +6 Cha, -2 Intelligence
· Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.  Space is 10', Reach is 10'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision.  You also have the Earth and Air Subtypes.
· Base land speed 30 ft.
· +8 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 180 feet for a Fhoimorien Giant's thrown rocks.
· Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): 1/day: Animate Objects (stone only), Passwall, Stone Tell
2/day: Gaseous Form.  Unlike normal while in Gaseous Form they have a Flight Speed of 50 (Perfect).
· Uncanny Dodge (Ex): This is identical to the Rogue ability listed in the PHB.
· Camouflage (Ex):  This is identical to the Ranger ability listed in the PHB.
· Racial Hit Dice: A Fhoimorien begins with thirteen levels of Giant, which provide 13d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +8, Ref +4, and Will +4.  A Fhoimorien's Giant levels give it skill points equal to 16 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 5 Feats.  Its class skills are Climb, Listen, Knowledge (Nature), and Spot.   
·   Fhoimorien have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common.
· Level Adjustment: +4
· Favored Class: Sorcerer

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*: +4d%

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 10 ft. Female: 8 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +2d6 ft.
*Base Weight*: Male: 3000 lbs.   Female: 2500 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x100 lbs.

FHOIMORIEN GIANT CHARACTERS 
 Taking Racial Feats will take the sting out of caster level loss, but only a little.  You're race is mostly some form of Gish.
*Adventuring Race*: Fhoimorien are prolific raiders, who sometimes raid for gold or supplies, but mostly for the joy of killing.  Exiles from their people may adventure for other reasons, if they can find someone to trust them.
*Character Development*: Members of this race are hated by all, and you will need to find a way to disguise yourself or convince others that you are different somehow.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A FHOIMORIEN GIANT 
 You are hated by virtually every other race, even other Giants.  Your reputation is among the most vile, and no one deals with you voluntarily.
*Personality*: You are quite sociopathic, and do not see other beings as necessarily real or important as yourself.
*Behaviors*: The Fhoimorien are said to be extremely brutal savages, often pulling apart smaller victims or even leaving their own wounded to die.
*Language*:  The Fhoimorien speak Giant.

FHOIMORIEN GIANT SOCIETY 
 Fhoimoriens kill intruders on sight, so not much is known about their culture, though rumors of torture and death frequently make the rounds.
*Alignment* : The Fhoimorien are almost universally Neutral Evil.
*Lands* : Fhoimorien's are only seen in the Stonecrown Mountains and Rjurik Highlands.
*Settlements* : There are rumors the Fhoimorien are in Vosgaard, but this has not been confirmed.
*Beliefs* :The Fhoimorien have no known religion.
*Relations*: Other races are food, torture victims or sadistic entertainment.

FHOIMORIEN GIANTS ADVENTURES 
· A truly mighty Mountain Giant has lived in the Stonecrown Mountains for ages, but is only rarely seen.  He has been spotted quite often of late, and his behavior is both unusual and disturbing.  Even to monsters like you.  You are being sent to determine whether he is a threat.
· Some magical ailment has been killing the local Stone Giants.  Normally this would be cause for joy, but the Giants aren't staying dead...
· The Goblin Kingdoms are getting uppity and insisting the mountains are theirs and theirs alone.  You will enjoy crushing them.



*Fhoimorien Giant Racial Substitution Levels*

*Sorcerer*
*Level 1*: Replace Summon Familiar with Earth or Air Mastery.
*Earth Mastery:*  Spells you cast with the Earth descriptor are cast at +1 Caster level, and add +1 to their Save DC.  This is cumulative with other Feats that increase Caster Level or Save DC.
*Air Mastery:*  Spells you cast with the Air descriptor are cast at +1 Caster level, and add +1 to their Save DC.  This is cumulative with other Feats that increase Caster Level or Save DC.

*Warlock*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 14, 17 and 20:* Replace Eldritch Blast with Shockwave
*Shockwave (Su):* 
*Levels 1, 6, 11 and 16:* Gains new options with Invocations: see below

*Barbarian*
*Levels 3, 6, 9, 12, 15 and 18:* Replace Trap Sense with Armor of Stone.
*Armor of Stone (Su):* When in contact with earth or stone, you Natural Armor Bonus increases by +1 at 3rd Level.  This goes up a cumulative +1 at Levels 6, 9, 12, 15 and 18.


*NEW INVOCATIONS*

*Lesser*

Fist of Earth
Least; 1st
You gain the benefits of the Fist of Stone spell for 24 hours (see Spell Compendium).  It also increases your Slam damage from 1d6 to 1d8.

Tunnel Eraser
Least; 2nd
You can use Earth Lock as the spell (see Spell Compendium)

Dark Breath
Least; 2nd
You can use Gust of Wind as the spell 


*Lesser*

Wall of Breath
Lesser; 3rd
You may use Wind Wall as per the spell.

Earth's Embrace
Lesser; 3rd
You may use Meld into Stone as per the spell.

Mold Rock
Lesser; 4th
You may use Stone Shape as the spell.  

Wind Armor
Lesser; 4th
You may use Eye of the Hurricane as the spell ( see Spell Compendium). 


*Greater*

Great Wall
Greater; 5th
You may use Wall of Stone as per the spell.

Fist of Wind
Greater; 5th
You may use Cyclonic Blast as per the spell (see Spell Compendium).

Giant's Grasp
Greater; 6th
You may cast Stonehold as per the spell (see Spell Compendium).


*Dark*

Tremor
Dark; 8th
You may use Earthquake, as per the spell.

Earth Lord
Dark; 9th
You gain the use of Undermaster as per the spell (see Spell Compendium).

----------


## Bhu

Hi guys.  Sorry for the work in progress.  I head in teh 28th for surgery so I'm pressed for time doing preparations.  Will be back soon.

*RAIDER* 

 

_"Death! Death to all who oppose us!"_  

 Raiders are the bulk of the Fhoimorien military.  Professional killers, they deliberately sow fear and chaos before once again retreating to their remote homes to plan their next raid.

BECOMING A RAIDER   
Most Fhoimorien qualify for this class with minimal trouble.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Fhoimorien
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast a 2nd Level spell from the Sorcerer spell list, either as a Spell or Spell-Like Ability.
*Feats*:  Raider, Warclub
*Skills*:   Knowledge (Arcana) 4 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Raider's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana, Nature) (Int), Profession (Wis), and Spellcraft (Int). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    War Magic
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Earth Magic, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Air Magic, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    War Magic
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Earth Magic, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Air Magic, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    War Magic
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Earth Magic, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Air Magic, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Veteran Raider, +1 Level of Arcane Casting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Raider gains proficiency with the Greatclub.

*War Magic (Su):* At 1st level, when using your Warclub Feat, the enchanted weapons critical threat range increases by 1 (i.e. if it normally threatened a crit on a 20, it now does so on a 19-20), and does +1d6 damage on a successful critical.  At 4th level the critical threat range increases by 2, and it does 2d6 on a successful critical.  At 7th Level your opponent must make a Fortitude Save (10 plus 1/2 HD plus Str Modifier) or be Stunned 1 Round.

*Earth Magic (Su):* At 2nd Level, whenever you cast a spell with the Earth descriptor, you gain DR 5/- for a number of rounds equal to the Spell's level.  This does not stack.

At 5th Level, whenever you cast a spell with the Earth descriptor, you may choose one target it effects to make a Reflex Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha modifier).  If it fails it falls prone.  At 8th Level it falls prone, and is Dazed 1 Round.

*Air Magic (Su):*  At 3rd Level, whenever you cast a spell with the Air descriptor, you may immediately make a 5 foot step as a free action.

At 6th Level, whenever you cast a spell with the Air descriptor, you gain a +4 Insight Bonus to AC for a number of rounds equal to the Spell's level.  This does not stack.

At 9th Level, you may take a 10 foot step instead of 5 feet (you still don't provoke attacks of opportunity).

*Veteran Raider (Su):* Your Gaseous Cloud ability may now be used at will as a Supernatural ability.  The Damage Reduction is now DR 15/- instead of DR 15/Magic. 

PLAYING A  
 Adventurers think they know what being a murderhobo is.  Psh.  You were killing people and taking their stuff long before most adventurers were born. 
*Combat*: Generally you use your Gaseous Form to get to a high point, or somewhere there are obstacles between you and your opponent before pelting him with rocks (and possibly spells).  You then activate your Warclub Feat before using Gaseous Form to close the gap and pummel your opponent.
*Advancement*: Most Raiders are pretty similar, they specialize in whatever better enabled them to kill people and take their stuff.
*Resources*: You are a professional raider, so pretty much whatever you can forcibly take.

RAIDERS IN THE WORLD 
_"Never look away on watch duty.  The Giants are always there hidden somewhere, waiting for their moment."_ 
 Raiders are vile beings.  No act of cruelty or torture is too much for them, and they like taking slaves over wealth.   The true purpose of their raids is extermination and tyranny.
*Daily Life*: Your life is spent planning and recovering from raids.  And counting your loot with a little luck.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Technically you are the Fhoimorien military.

NPC Reaction 
 Raiders are archetypal evil giant monsters.  No one likes them (including some other Evil Giants).

RAIDERS IN THE GAME 
 This is best for an all Evil campaign, as no other group will accept them.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for Birthright, but with enough changes could be adapted elsewhere.
*Encounters*: PC's will generally encounter you during raids or war.  You tend to isolate yourself otherwise.

Sample Encounter 
*EL x*: The PC's are escorting a caravan through a mountain pass infamous for Fhoimorien raids.  The inevitable boulder landing on one of the guards lets them know it's on.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC RAIDER* 

*Hit Die:* d4
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Raider gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th


Fhoimorien Giant Racial Feats

Warclub
You can enchant melee weapons that do bludgeoning damage.
*Prerequisites*: Fhoimorien Giant, Must be able to cast 1st Level spells, Cha 18+
*Benefits*: As a Full Round Action you can expend a spell slot to enchant one melee weapon for 1 hour.  This is a Supernatural ability and can be used once per day.  The weapon gains a Bonus to attack rolls equal to the expended spell slots level.  It also gains bonus damage based on the spell slots level: Level 1-3 (+1d6), 4-5 (+2d6) or 6-9 (+3d6).


Air Sorcerer
You are better at casting spells with the Air descriptor than others.
*Prerequisites*: Fhoimorien Giant, Must be able to cast 1st Level spells, Cha 18+
*Benefits*: The caster Level for spells you cast with the Air descriptor is equal to your Effective Character Level.


Earth Sorcerer
You are better at casting spells with the Earth descriptor than others.
*Prerequisites*: Fhoimorien Giant, Must be able to cast 1st Level spells, Cha 18+
*Benefits*: The caster Level for spells you cast with the Earth descriptor is equal to your Effective Character Level.


Raider
You specialize in offensive magic.
*Prerequisites*: Fhoimorien Giant, Must be able to cast 1st Level spells, Cha 18+
*Benefits*: You gain several spells you can cast once per day.  These do not count against your spells known or spell slots per day, and cannot be expended for other abilities like normal spells.  Caster Level is equal to your Effective Character Level.  Spells available depend on your Hit Dice:
1-3: Shocking Grasp
4-5: Gust of Wind
6-7: Stinking Cloud
8-9: Stoneskin
10-11: Wall of Stone
12-13: Acid Fog
14-15: Wind Walk
16-17: Earthquake
18+: Elemental Swarm (Earth or Air only)

----------


## lynx502

I hope everything works out good for you.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Bhu

> I hope everything works out good for you.


Doing better than I was (see my thread in friendly banter)

*Biclops*
                      Large Giant
*Hit Dice:*             11d8+33 (82 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                40 ft. (6 squares), 30 ft. in Hide Armor
*Armor Class:*          19 (-1 Size, +7 Natural, +3 Hide), touch 9, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +8/+19
*Attack:*               Slam +14 melee (1d4+7) or Club +14 melee (1d8+7) or Rock +14 ranged (2d6+7)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +14 melee (1d4+7) or 2 Clubs +14 melee (1d8+7) or 2 Rocks +14 ranged (2d6+7)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing
*Special Qualities:*    Low-light vision, Darkvision 90 ft., superior two-weapon fighting
*Saves:*                Fort +10, Ref +3, Will +7
*Abilities:*            Str 25, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Listen +8, Search +4, Spot +8, Survival +5
*Feats:*                 	Alertness, Iron Will, Power Attack
*Environment:*          Temperate Hills and Mountains, Underground
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*   6  
*Treasure:*             Standard 
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +5

The Biclops is a grayish-brown, two headed giant standing 11+ feet tall.  Each head has one large yellow eye.  Presumably they are hybrids of Ettins and Cyclopskin, but they appear to have been rejected by both if this is true.  They are filthy, disgusting creatures, not even speaking Common or Giant, but communicating through grunts and crude pantomime.  They will devour anything organic, even rotting meat.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 120 feet for a Biclopes thrown rocks. 

*Superior Two-Weapon Fighting (Ex):* A Biclops fights with a club in each hand. Because each of its two heads controls an arm, the Biclops does not take a penalty on attack or damage rolls for attacking with two weapons.  It may also throw two rocks, provided they are at the dame target.

*Skills:* An Biclopes two heads give it a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Spot, and Search checks. 

*Combat:* The Biclopes prefer throwing rocks to soften up foes, before charging in with clubs.

----------


## Bhu

*BICLOPS*

 

_"Grruuuh!"_ 

 The Biclops is a grayish-brown, two headed giant standing 11+ feet tall.  Each head has one large yellow eye.  Presumably they are hybrids of Ettins and Cyclopskin, but they appear to have been rejected by both if this is true.  They are filthy, disgusting creatures, not even speaking Common or Giant, but communicating through grunts and crude pantomime.  They will devour anything organic, even rotting meat.

BICLOPS RACIAL TRAITS  
· +14 Strength, +6 Constitution, +4 Wisdom, -4 Intelligence, -2 Charisma
· Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.  Space is 10', Reach is 10'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 40 ft.
· +7 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 120 feet for a Biclops' thrown rocks.
· Superior Two Weapon Fighting (Ex):  A Biclops fights with a club in each hand. Because each of its two heads controls an arm, the Biclops does not take a penalty on attack or damage rolls for attacking with two weapons.  It may also throw two rocks, provided they are at the same target.
· Racial Hit Dice: A Biclops begins with eleven levels of Giant, which provide 11d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +8, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +8, Ref +3, and Will +3.  A Biclops' Giant levels give it skill points equal to 16 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 4 Feats.  Its class skills are Listen, Search, Spot, and Survival.  A Biclops' two heads give it a +2 racial bonus on Listen, Spot, and Search checks. Biclops are proficient with all Simple Weapons, and Light and Medium Armor.
·   Jungle Giants have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d4 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common, any nearby humanoid race.
· Level Adjustment: +5
· Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 10 ft.  Female: 9 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +2d4
*Base Weight*: Male: 4000 lbs   Female: 3750 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d8) lbs.

BICLOPS CHARACTERS 
 Biclops are pretty limited in scope.  Really the only thing you have the mindset or skills for is a melee fighter of some kind.
*Adventuring Race*: Given their reduced mental faculties and the (well deserved) prejudice against them, it's a rare Biclops that goes adventuring (and even then it's prolly an all evil party).
*Character Development*: Go melee beatstick, you really aren't made for anything else.  
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A BICLOPS 
 You're pretty much despised by everyone, so there's a sizable chip on your shoulder.  And don't you let anyone forget that for so much as a moment.
*Personality*: Biclops are the lowest of the low.  Hated by virtually everyone, their lives are quick and brutal.
*Behaviors*: Biclops can eat anything organic, and spend all their time scrounging.  Asleep during the day, they venture out at night. 
*Language*: The Biclops communicate with a combination of grunts and mimicked animal sounds.  It's rare for one to speak Giant or Common.

BICLOPS SOCIETY 
 Virtually none, as most Biclops don't even qualify as being stone age primitives.  It's an exceptional one who can even speak a language.
*Alignment* : Almost universally Chaotic Evil.
*Lands* : Usually the Biclops prefer mountain cave systems.
*Settlements* : Occasionally a Biclops or two finds it's way into the Underdark, but it isn't common.
*Beliefs* : Biclops typically worship Grolantor.
*Relations*: Other races are food.  Most sane beings attack them on sight, because if they don't the Biclops will follow them awaiting an opportunity for ambush.

BICLOPS ADVENTURES 
· A young dragon of some sort has set himself up in a local cavern.  Obviously you have to eat him before he eats you.
· A local evil Giant clan has been trying to press the other giants into service for a fight against the local humans.  As if you needed their help to kill humans...
· A mage did something to you and now you have to follow his orders.  So now you're part of something called a "brute squad" trying to figure out how you'll escape...


*Biclops Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: You do not get Wild Empathy.
*Level 2*: You have different options with Combat Mastery
*Combat Mastery:*  You can also choose Hurler and Berserker.  Hurler gains you the following Feats: Power Attack (1st), Brutal Throw (6th), and Power Throw (11th).  If you choose the Berserker Path, you can Rage 1/day at 2nd Level, and an additional time per day at Levels 6 and 11.
*Level 4*: You do not get an Animal Companion.  Instead you get Two Weapon Rend.
*Two Weapon Rend (Ex):* If you hit with both weapon attacks you Rend for double your normal weapon damage.  If one of the hits is a confirmed critical, the opponent takes an additional +1d8 damage (+2d8 if the critical multiplier is x3).


*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Fast Movement with a +4 Racial Bonus on Intimidation Checks.

*Fighter*
*Level 1:* You lose your 1st Level Bonus Feat.  However, you are considered to have Two Weapon Fighting for purposes of qualifying for other Feats, nor do you need to meet hre Dexterity prerequisite for any Feat that requires Two Weapon Fighting

----------


## Bhu

*PREDATOR* 

 

_"I hungry..."_  

 Predators are the professional hunters and humanoid killers of their species.  They started out as just really good hunters, but eventually segued into being paid to ferret out infestations of lesser species by hunting them down one by one if necessary.

BECOMING A PREDATOR   
Any sufficiently motivated Biclops will qualify.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Biclops
*Feats*:  Predators Senses, Improved Predators Senses
*Skills*:  Listen 4 ranks, Spot 4 ranks, Survival 4 ranks
*Class Abilities*:  Combat Style


*Class Skills*
 The Predator's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Handle Animal (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Favored Enemy (Humanoid) +2
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Improved Favored Enemy
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Rend
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Favored Enemy (Humanoid) +4
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Improved Favored Enemy
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Rend
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Favored Enemy (Humanoid) +6
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Improved Favored Enemy
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Rend
10.+10   +7     +3     +3   Apex Predator
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Predator is proficient with Martial Weapons, and Light and Medium Armor.

*Favored Enemy (Ex):* This is identical to the Ranger Ability listed in the PHB, and stacks with it.  Unlike normal, this bonus applies to all Humanoids, not just one Subtype.  

*Improved Favored Enemy (Ex):* At 2nd Level your Favored Enemy Bonus also applies to Intimidate Checks.

At 5th Level you may also add it to attack rolls.

At 8th Level you may also add it to Hide or Move Silently Checks.

*Rend (Ex):* At 3rd Level you do an additional 2d6 damage if both weapon attacks hit on a Full Attack.

At 6th Level, if both attacks hit and one was a successful Critical, you do an additional +2d6 damage.

At 9th Level you do an additional 2d6 damage if the target is a Favored Enemy.

*Apex Predator (Ex):* So long as you are aware of your attacker, you can always Take 10 on Fortitude and Reflex Saves.

PLAYING A PREDATOR 
 The world is your buffet, and you prefer the two legged bits that run from you screaming.  You like it when they run, chases are fun.
*Combat*: You prefer your prey Humanoid.  You'll charge into melee with anything as long as it has no obvious magic.  Spellcasters can give you a fight when they have their meat shields running interference.
*Advancement*: Predators are pretty similar, training (if you can call it that) exclusively in skills thar help them bring down prey.
*Resources*: Predators generally have whatever they can steal, or whatever they're "paid" for killing off people.

PREDATORS IN THE WORLD 
_"Ah'll give yer three goats ta get rid of them damn halflins' down ta the holler."_ 
 Everything but you is food.  It cannot be stressed enough how much this shapes your outlook on life.  Unless it's too powerful to fight, you are literally incapable of considering other beings as anything but something to kill.
*Daily Life*: If you aren't stalking or eating prey, you're making (or stealing) the equipment to do so.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Predators are loners.  They sometimes hire out to mercenaries, but not often.

NPC Reaction 
 You have a tendency to eat anyone smaller than you.  Needless to say, this doesn't endear you to people.

PREDATORS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes the PC is a murderer who eats people.  May be best off for NPC's or Evil parties.
*Adaptation*: This is decent for any all Evil campaign.
*Encounters*: Predators are usually encountered because they're hungry, and they like munching people.

Sample Encounter 
*EL x*: The PC's are breaking camp, when a freakish, greasy two headed giant stumbles out of the woods and asks "You seen any damn halflins'?"


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC PREDATOR* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Predator gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th


Biclops Giant Racial Feats

Double Hit
You can really mess a guy up.
*Prerequisites*: Biclops or Ettin, Power Atack
*Benefits*: IF both of your melee attacks hit the same target, he must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Str Modifier) or be Dazed 1 Round.

Pet Bear
You have a pet Cave Bear.  Seriously.
*Prerequisites*: Biclops or Ettin, must be 10 HD
*Benefits*:  This is identical to the Wild Cohort, but you can only choose a Cave Bear (use Polar Bear stats).

Predators Senses
You can see at night.
*Prerequisites*: Biclops or Ettin, Wis 15+
*Benefits*: You gain Darkvision with a range of 90 ft.

Improved Predators Senses
You can sniff out food.
*Prerequisites*: Biclops or Ettin
*Benefits*: You gain the Scent ability listed in the MM.

----------


## Creyzi4j

Scro from spelljammer?

----------


## Bhu

> Scro from spelljammer?


http://www.spelljammer.org/monsters/...ions/Scro.html  already been done

----------


## Creyzi4j

How about possible orcs for darksun or dragonlance settings?

----------


## Draconi Redfir

it's honestly amazing, baffeling, and surprising that you're still doing this after so long Bhu. What keeps you going?

----------


## Bhu

> How about possible orcs for darksun or dragonlance settings?


How well mapped is Dark Sun?  Unless theres a totally unexplored corner I'd have to make the Orcs extradimensional invaders or something.

I'd prolly have to do the same for Krynn.





> it's honestly amazing, baffeling, and surprising that you're still doing this after so long Bhu. What keeps you going?


Life has been hell lately, and I need a distraction.  Homebrew provides that distraction :D

----------


## Bhu

Give me a moment to post new material.  The minmaxboards and all my stuff on it went boom.  I have my stuff backed up now, but I'm still helping with the rescue work.

----------


## Bhu

The minmax boards have been resurrected, and I will be backing up my stuff asap.  Once this is done new content will resume.

----------


## Bhu

*Desert Cyclops* (Al-Qadim) 
                      Large Giant
*Hit Dice:*             6d8+18 (45 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          16 (-1 Size, +7 Natural), touch 9, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +4/+13
*Attack:*               Slam +9 melee (1d4+6) or Greatclub +10 melee (2d8+9)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +9 melee (1d4+6) or Greatclub +10 melee (2d8+9)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      ---
*Special Qualities:*    Low-Light Vision, See Truth
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +2, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Intimidate +3, Sense Motive +13, Spot +3, Survival +3
*Feats:*                Power Attack, Cleave, Weapon Focus (Greatclub)
*Environment:*          Warm Desert
*Organization:*         Solitary, Family (2-6)
*Challenge Rating:*     3
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Neutral
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +2

The Desert Cyclops are 8 ft. tall Giants with rough, sand colored skin and one unblinking sky-blue eye.

*See Truth (Su):* The Desert Cyclops has a +10 Enhancement Bonus to Sense Motive Checks.

*Combat:* Desert Cyclops aren't much different than the average Ogre really.

----------


## Bhu

*DESERT CYCLOPS*

 

_"Remorse for what? You people have done everything in the world to me. Doesn't that give me equal right?"_  

The Desert Cyclops are 8 ft. tall Giants with rough, sand colored skin and one unblinking sky-blue eye.

DESERT CYCLOPS RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +12 Strength, +6 Constitution,+2 Wisdom, -2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
·   Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   +6 Natural Armor Bonus.
·   See Truth (Su): The Desert Cyclops has a +10 Enhancement Bonus to Sense Motive Checks.
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Desert Cyclops begins with six levels of Giant, which provide 6d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +5, Ref +2, and Will +2.  A Desert Cyclops' Giant levels give it skill points equal to 9 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 3 Feats. Its class skills are Intimidate, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival.  Desert Cyclops are proficient with all Simple Weapons, and the Greatclub.
·   Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common
·   Level Adjustment: +2
·   Favored Class: Ranger

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 15
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +1d10

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 32
*Old*: 49
*Venerable*: 65
*Maximum Age*: +1d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 8' Female: 7'9"
*Height Modifier*: +2d12"
*Base Weight*: Male: 320 lbs.   Female: 280 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x3d20 lbs.

DESERT CYCLOPS CHARACTERS 
 You have the same Racial HD/LA problem most Giants do, though you aren't as bad off as most.
*Adventuring Race*: Desert Cyclops generally go on adventures to save members of their own race, revenge for persecution, and sometimes just plain un-guessable purposes.
*Character Development*: Your race faces quite a bit of prejudice.  You'll need to find a way to deal with that.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A DESERT CYCLOPS 
 The humans have a longstanding history of bigotry towards your race, and their persecution has left you with quite the chip on your shoulder.
*Personality*: Desert Cyclops are as variable as humans in their personality.
*Behaviors*: Given the animosity shown towards them, most are pretty reclusive.  Some Cyclops murder anyone who sees them in order to keep their existence a secret.
*Language*: Most Desert Cyclops speak Common.

DESERT CYCLOPS SOCIETY 
 Most Desert Cyclops are hermits or wandering small clans of nomads.  They don't have a society larger than family units, or they adopt the culture of whatever civilization will accept them.
*Alignment* : Most Desert Cyclops are Chaotic, and given their penchant for self interest are also likely Neutral as well.
*Lands* : Desert Cyclops tend to live in barren desert wastelands.  Since they consider sand a condiment with their food, this comes as little surprise.
*Settlements* : The rare Desert Cyclops enters society as a professional, usually a job their ability to see the truth comes in handy for.  They usually face much bigotry and false criminal accusations for pursuing this path though.
*Beliefs* : Desert Cyclops are fairly individualistic in regards to religion.
*Relations*: Humans generally despise the Desert Cyclops, and many atrocities are committed by both sides due to this.

DESERT CYCLOPS ADVENTURES 
· A local noble has asked for your aid in determining which of his advisors is being truthful to him.  Unfortunately, that answer is "none".  
· You take the chance on chatting with a stranger to assuage your loneliness, and discover he's on a quest to retrieve his wife from slavers.  Sounds like fun.
·A Djinn approaches you making tons of false promises in exchange for your aid.  You know it's all lies, but you also don't have the raw power needed to tell him to sod off...


*Bosk Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger* 
*Level 2*: You have different options with Combat Mastery
*Combat Mastery:*  In addition to the usual options you can choose Clubber for Combat Mastery:  You gain Weapon Focus (Greatclub) at Level 2, Brutal Strike at Level 6, and Crushing Strike at Level 11.
*Level 7*: Replace Woodland Stride with the Sandskimmer Feat.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Woodland Stride with the Sandskimmer Feat.
*Level 14:* The Bonus from Indomitable Will applies to Illusion spells instead of Enchantment.

*Cleric*
*Level 1:* Regardless of which deity they worship, Desert Cyclops always have access to choose the Truth Domain.

----------


## Bhu

*TRUTHSEEKER* 

 

_"Be truthful, Nature only ever favors the truth."_ 

 Despite being Clerics of a despised minority, Truthseekers are much sought after for disputes in which the truthful party cannot be ascertained.  While they have no legal power, the caliphs who frequently seek their advice do.  Having a reputation as someone who cannot lie, or be lied too, gives them something of an uneven rep.  Everyone wants to know the truth as long as it isn't about themselves.

BECOMING A TRUTHSEEKER   
Almost all Truthseekers are Desert Cyclops Clerics.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Desert Cyclops
*Class Abilities*:  Access to the Truth Domain
*Feats*:  Truthseeker, Domain Spontaneity
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Religion) 4 ranks, Sense Motive 4 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Truthseeker's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Knowledge (history) (Int), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int) and Spot (Wis). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    See The Truth, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Dispel Falsehood, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
3. +1    +3     +1     +3    Castigate, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
4. +2    +4     +1     +4    See The Truth, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
5. +2    +4     +1     +4    Dispel Falsehood, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
6. +3    +5     +2     +5    Castigate, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
7. +3    +5     +2     +5    See The Truth, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
8. +4    +6     +2     +6    Dispel Falsehood, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
9. +4    +6     +3     +6    Castigate, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
10.+5    +7     +3     +7   Speak the Truth, +1 Level of Divine Casting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Truthseeker gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*See The Truth (Su):* At 1st Level you may Take 20 on Sense Motive Checks.

At 4th Level when you cast Discern Lies it no longer requires Concentration, and now lasts 1 Minute per Level.

At 7th Level when you cast True Seeing it can be further enhanced by magic, i.e. it can be used with a Crystal Ball or Clairvoyance/Cleairaudience.

*Dispel Falsehood (Sp):* At 2nd Level when you cast Zone of Truth are also compelled to answer your questions if they fail a Save.

At 5th Level you get a +4 on Caster Level Checks when using Dispel Magic against spells that conceal the truth (most Illusions, some Transmutation).

At 8th Level when you cast Illusion Purge, the area increases to a 15 foot emanation.

*Castigate (Su):* At 3rd Level whenever you succeed on a Sense Motive vs Bluff Check, the opponent takes damage equal to your Truthseeker Level.

At 6th Level anyone making a Bluff Check within 15 feet of you takes damage equal to your Truthseeker Level.

At 9th Level anyone using a skill, power, spell or effect to conceal their true nature (Disguise skill or Disguise Self for example) within 15 feet of you takes damage equal to your Truthseeker Level.

*Speak the Truth (Sp):* At 10th Level you can cast Holy Word 3/day as a Spell-Like ability.

PLAYING A TRUTHSEEKER 
 Anytime there is a political or judicial dispute that has stalled, you are brought in to compel all sides to tell the truth.  This inevitably leads to one or both sides discreetly trying to have you assassinated.  Or someone publicly rying to destroy your credibility.
*Combat*: As capable of combat as most Clerics, you generally refrain from it.  You tend more towards the 'healer and purveyor of wisdom' archetype.
*Advancement*: Advancement will depend on whether or not you have a patron.  If not you will need survival skills.  If so, your patron will likely pressure you to adapt to his needs.
*Resources*: You will either have a wealthy patron, or be a despised outcast.  There's rarely any middle ground with your kind.

TRUTHSEEKERS IN THE WORLD 
_"Honesty is overrated."_ 
 You occupy an odd lace where you're spat on by society as a minority, yet the first in line to be called upon in times of trouble and unrest.  Were you more vengeful, society might rue it's choices...
*Daily Life*: Much of your time is spent tending to your congregation, and trying ti avoid notice.  Inevitably though, you will be pulled back into the limelight and controversy.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Some organization or powerful individual almost always has temporary need of your services.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's tend to be nervous around you.  Even if they've done nothing wrong, they still seem to feel guilty.

TRUTHSEEKERS IN THE GAME 
 Truthseekers will make running a mystery damn difficult.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for fairly serious campaigns set in Al-Qadim, but can be adapted.
*Encounters*: PC's tens to encounter Truthseekers at trials, political counsels, or any meeting in which there are arguments.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are involved in a brutal incident at the market bazaar, and are hauled before the local noble's court.   Setting at their soon-to-be judge's side is a giant of a man with a single eye as clear and blue as the desert sky.  His calm is unnerving, as is his beatific smile.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC TRUTHSEEKER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Class Ability* 
*Class Ability*
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Truthseeker gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th


Desert Cyclops Racial Feats

Truthseeker
You are adept at sniffing out Falsehoods.
*Prerequisites*: Desert Cyclops, Cleric Level 1
*Benefits*: Spells you cast from the Truth Domain are cast at +1 Caster Level.

Sandstone
You're tougher than usual.
*Prerequisites*: Desert Cyclops, Con 19+
*Benefits*: Your Natural Armor Bonus to AC improves to +9.

Desert Sight
You are well acquainted with desert travel.
*Prerequisites*: Desert Cyclops
*Benefits*: You cannot be Dazzled by sun glare or similar effects (see Sandstorm), nor do you take visibility penalties in duststorms or sandstorms.

Improved Desert Sight
You need never worry about mirages again.
*Prerequisites*: Desert Sight
*Benefits*: You are immune to Mirages and gain a +2 Racial Bonus on Willpower Saves against Illusions.

----------


## Bhu

*Chaos Giant*

Chaos Giant is an Acquired Template that can be applied to Titans.  The origins of Chaos Giants are unknown, but many lay the blame at the feet of the Queen of Chaos or other Chaotic Evil deities.  Most of the current Chaos Giants live in either Limbo or the Abyss.  They often have minor physical deformities that don't really seem to hinder them, as well as forms that are always slightly shifting.

*Size and Type:* Unchanged, other than gaining the Evil Subtype

*Hit Dice:* Unchanged (remember to recalculate hp if Con changes). 

*Speed:* Usually unchanged.

*Armor Class:* Usually unchanged.

*Attacks:* Usually unchanged.

*Damage:* Usually unchanged.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature, but has a different list of Spell-Like Abilities:

Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): At will: Animate Dead, Bestow Curse, Create Greater Undead, Deeper Darkness, Divine Power, Fear, Greater Dispel Magic, Invisibility, Invisibility Purge, Major Creation, Persistent Image, Summon Monster VI, Touch of Idiocy.

3/Day: Shades, Summon Monster IX, Word of Chaos.

1/Day: Gate, Planar Perinarch, Polymorph Any Object, Storm of Vengeance.

It also gains the following:

Fury (Su):  When it has been reduced to 50% or less of it's maximum hit points the Chaos Giant becomes the center of a Whirlwind spell that moves with him, and which he is immune to.

Aura of Chaos (Su): Chaos Giants are surrounded by an aura of unease and shifting probability.  Any creature adjacent to one takes a -2 Penalty to both Attack rolls and Armor Class.  Unfortunately this also makes it difficult for them to relate to others, and Chaos Giants take a -2 Penalty on Diplomacy Checks, and a -4 Penalty to their Leadership Score if they have the Leadership Feat.

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities of the Base Creature, and gains the following:

Madness (Ex): All Chaos Giants suffer from some form of permanent insanity due to their curse.  Choose one from the following:

Motor Tension (Jitteriness, aches, twitches, restlessness, easily startled, easily fatigued, and so on. All attack rolls, Fortitude and Reflex saves, and all checks involving Strength, Dexterity, or Constitution take a -2 penalty.)

Expectations of Doom (Anxieties, worries, fears, and especially anticipations of misfortune. All attack rolls, saves, and checks take a -2 morale penalty.)

Vigilance (Distraction, inability to focus, insomnia, irritability, impatience. All Will saves and checks involving Intelligence, Wisdom, or Charisma take a -4 morale penalty.)

Phobia (A DC 40 Will check is required for a character to be able to force herself into (or remain within) the presence of the object of her phobia, and even then the character takes a -2 morale penalty as long as the object of fear remains. In severe cases, the object of the phobia is imagined to be omnipresent, perhaps hiddenthus, someone with severe acrophobia (fear of heights) might be frightened when in an enclosed room on the upper story of a building, even if there were no window or other way to see how high up the room was.)

Shifting Form (Ex): Chaos Giants receive this ability as opposed to the Base Creatures Change Shape ability.  Their form in unstable, and randomly alters itself at will, rendering them immune to Polymorph spells.  They can temporarily take control over this, assuming the form of any living being their own Size Category.

*Saves:* May need recalculating due to Ability Score changes.

*Abilities:* A Chaos Giant has a 'pool' of 167 points to spread among it's ability scores at random.  No score may be less than 3 or higher than 45.  Every 24 hours these scores randomly reset, possibly necessitating hit point, saves, skill points, and other features to be recalculated.

*Skills:* Unchanged.

*Feats:* Feats may be rechosen.

*Environment:* Any Chaotic Evil aligned Plane.

*Organization:* Usually solitary.

*Challenge Rating:* +0

*Treasure:* Unchanged.

*Alignment:* Always Chaotic Evil.

*Advancement:* Unchanged.

*Level Adjustment:* +0

----------


## Bhu

*Barrowe*

Barrowe is an Acquired Template that can be applied to any Giant without any Subtypes.  They are stooped, naked and filthy, covered in matted hair.  Lurking in hillside caves or other underground lairs, they do not associate even with one another.  If a Barrowe creates spawn, they vie for territory and the loser moves on.  They often go out of their way to annihilate the Giant community they once belonged to, beginning with those they knew closest.  

*Size and Type:* Size increases 1 Category, Type becomes Undead. 

*Hit Dice:* All current and future Hit Dice become d12's.  Additionally the Barrowe gains 1 Hit Die.

*Speed:* Land speed is reduced by -5 feet.

*Armor Class:* Increase Natural AC Bonus by +3 (plus whatever is gained from Size increase).

*Attacks:* Recalculate BAB due to extra Hit Dice.

*Damage:* Slam attack now does 1d8 plus Str Modifier.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature, plus gains the following:

Energy Drain (Su): Living creatures hit by a Barrowe's slam attack gain one negative level. The save DC is Charisma-based. For each such negative level bestowed, the Barrowe gains 5 temporary hit points.

Create Spawn (Su): Any applicable Giant slain by a Barrowe becomes a Barrowe in 1d4 rounds.  It is not under the control of it's creator.

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities of the Base Creature with the exception of Rock Catching, plus gains the following:

Damage Reduction (Ex): DR 5/Silver

Blight (Su): Vegetation around the Barrowes lair dies of at the rate of 1 foot per day, eventually leaving a mile of barren rock around it's lair.

Immunity to Cold damage

*Saves:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Abilities:* +4 Cha.  As an Undead, the Barrowe has no Con Score.  Remember to change Ability Scores due to Size increase.

*Skills:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Feats:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Environment:* Mountains or Hills

*Organization:* Solitary or Pack (2-3)

*Challenge Rating:* +1

*Treasure:* Unchanged.

*Alignment:* Always Chaotic Evil.

*Advancement:* Unchanged.

*Level Adjustment:* ---



*Cairn*

Cairn is an Acquired Template that can be applied to any Giant with the Earth Subtype.  But for their glowing eyes and stiff movements they cannot be distinguished from living Giants.  Undeath brings with it a need for isolation, so as long as the Cairns lair is avoided it will not be too troublesome. 

*Size and Type:* Size increases 1 Category, Type becomes Undead. 

*Hit Dice:* All current and future Hit Dice become d12's.  Additionally the Cairn gains 1 Hit Die.

*Speed:* Land speed is reduced by -5 feet.

*Armor Class:* Increase Natural AC Bonus by +2 (plus whatever is gained from Size increase).

*Attacks:* Recalculate BAB due to extra Hit Dice.

*Damage:* Slam attack now does 1d10 plus Str Modifier.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature, plus gains the following:

Improved Rock Throwing (Ex): The damage of the Cairns thrown rocks improves by one step, and the range increment increases by 1.5 times previous range.

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities of the Base Creature with the exception of Rock Catching, plus gains the following:

Damage Reduction (Ex): DR 10/-

Immunities (Ex): Cairn are immune to Cold damage and spells or effects with the Earth Descriptor.

Blight (Su): Vegetation around the Cairns lair dies of at the rate of 1 foot per day, eventually leaving a mile of barren rock around it's lair.

*Saves:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Abilities:* +4 Cha.  As an Undead, the Cairn has no Con Score.  Remember to change Ability Scores due to Size increase.

*Skills:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Feats:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Environment:* Mountains 

*Organization:* Solitary or Pair

*Challenge Rating:* +1

*Treasure:* Unchanged.

*Alignment:* Always Neutral Evil.

*Advancement:* Unchanged.

*Level Adjustment:* ---



*Frostmourn*

Frostmourn is an Acquired Template that can be applied to any Giant with the Cold Subtype.  They resembled withered corpses covered in a light frost, but can turn into small roving blizzards.  Like the Barrowes, they hate their former communities and work to destroy them.  The nature of their often arctic habitats disguise signs of their presence and activities.

*Size and Type:* Size increases 1 Category, Type becomes Undead. 

*Hit Dice:* All current and future Hit Dice become d12's.  Additionally the Frostmourn gains 1 Hit Die.

*Speed:* Unchanged.

*Armor Class:* Increase Natural AC Bonus by +5 (plus whatever is gained from Size increase).

*Attacks:* Recalculate BAB due to extra Hit Dice.

*Damage:* Slam attack now does 1d10 plus Str Modifier.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature, plus gains the following:

Freezing Touch (Su):  When the Frostmourn makes a successful touch attack, Slam or Grapple it's opponent takes an additional +2d6 cold damage.  If it's opponent is wearing metal armor, or the Frostmourn touches a metal item, it is affected by a Chill Metal spell.

Blizzard Form (Su): As a Standard Action the Frostmourn can become Incorporeal, gaining a Fly speed equal to it's land speed with Perfect Maneuverability.  It cannot make physical attacks during this time, but may switch back as a Move Action.

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities of the Base Creature with the exception of Rock Catching, plus gains the following:

Damage Reduction (Ex): DR 10/Magic

*Saves:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Abilities:* +2 Wis, +4 Cha, -4 Int.  As an Undead, the Frostmourn has no Con Score.  Remember to change Ability Scores due to Size increase.

*Skills:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Feats:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Environment:* Any Arctic

*Organization:* Solitary or Pair
*
Challenge Rating:* +2

*Treasure:* Unchanged.

*Alignment:* Always Chaotic Evil.

*Advancement:* Unchanged.

*Level Adjustment:* ---



*Firegaunt*

Firegaunt is an Acquired Template that can be applied to any Giant with the Fire Subtype.  They have deteriorated to the point that their internal fires leak from their bodies wherever there is an opening.  Their jaws are slightly extended and muzzle-like, and clouds of smoke often hang above them.  Subject to frequent rages, they often try to burn everything in sight.

*Size and Type:* Size increases 1 Category, Type becomes Undead. 

*Hit Dice:* All current and future Hit Dice become d12's.  Additionally the Firegaunt gains 1 Hit Die.

*Speed:* Unchanged.

*Armor Class:* Increase Natural AC Bonus by +6 (plus whatever is gained from Size increase).

*Attacks:* Recalculate BAB due to extra Hit Dice.

*Damage:* Slam attack now does 1d10 plus Str Modifier.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature, plus gains the following:

Burning Touch (Su): When the Firegaunt makes a successful touch attack, Slam or Grapple it's opponent takes an additional +2d6 fire damage.  If it's opponent is wearing metal armor, or the Firegaunt touches a metal item, it is affected by a Heat Metal spell.

*Ashes to Ashes (Su):* Only Resurrection or a more powerful spell will return a being slain by a Firegaunt.

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities of the Base Creature with the exception of Rock Catching, plus gains the following:

Damage Reduction (Ex):DR 10/Magic

*Saves:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Abilities:* +4 Cha, -4 Int.  As an Undead, the Frostmourn has no Con Score.  Remember to change Ability Scores due to Size increase.

*Skills:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Feats:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Environment:* Unchanged.

*Organization:* Solitary or Pair

*Challenge Rating:* +2

*Treasure:* Unchanged.

*Alignment:* Always Chaotic Evil.

*Advancement:* Unchanged.

*Level Adjustment:* ---



*Spectral Cloud*

Spectral Cloud is an Acquired Template that can be applied to any Giant with the Air Subtype.  They often appear as swirling clouds of vapor before coalescing into a gaseous resemblance of their former living self.  They hate the living, but rarely encounter them as they lair at the tops of high mountain peaks.

*Size and Type:* Size is unchanged, Type becomes Undead with the Incorporeal Subtype.

*Hit Dice:* All current and future Hit Dice become d12's.  Additionally the Spectral Cloud gains 2 Hit Dice.

*Speed:* Movement speeds are replaced with Fly 120 ft. (Good)

*Armor Class:* Natural AC Bonus to Armor Class is replaced with a Deflection Bonus.

*Attacks:* Gains a Melee Touch Attack.

*Damage:* Touch attack does 2d6 negative energy damage.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature except Rock Throwing (see below), plus gains the following:

Energy Drain (Su): Living creatures hit by a Spectral Cloud's slam attack gain one negative level. The save DC is Charisma-based. For each such negative level bestowed, the Spectral Cloud gains 5 temporary hit points.

Create Spawn (Su): Any applicable Giant slain by a Spectral Cloud becomes a Spectral Cloud in 1d4 rounds.  It is not under the control of it's creator.

Boulder Telekinesis (Su): The Spectral Cloud maintains some telekinetic pwoer associated with rock, allowing it to still throw rocks as it did in life.  It is limited to Medium or smaller rocks within 50 feet of itself, and the range is 1.5 times normal.  Instead of Str, the Cha modifier is added to attack and damage rolls.

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities of the Base Creature with the exception of Rock Catching, plus gains the following:

Damage Reduction (Ex): DR 15/Magic

Immune to Cold damage

+2 Turn Resistance

*Saves:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Abilities:* +4 Cha.  As an Undead, the Spectral Cloud has no Con Score.  Being Incorporeal it now has no Str Score as well. 

*Skills:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Feats:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Environment:* Unchanged.

*Organization:* Solitary, though it may have Spawn
*
Challenge Rating:* +2

*Treasure:* Unchanged.

*Alignment:* Always Neutral Evil.

*Advancement:* Unchanged.

*Level Adjustment:* ---




*Temperament*

Temperament is an Acquired Template that can be applied to any Giant that can cast Spell-Like abilities doing electrical damage.  THeir skin has blackened, and electricity arcs across their skin, and emanates from their eyes and mouth.  They often summon their own personal storm cloud to hover over them, or become one themselves.

*Size and Type:* Size increases 1 Category, Type becomes Undead. 

*Hit Dice:* All current and future Hit Dice become d12's.  Additionally the Temperament gains 3 Hit Dice.

*Speed:* Land and Swim speeds are -10 feet, but it gains Fly 40 ft. (Good)

*Armor Class:* Increase Natural AC Bonus by +6 (plus whatever is gained from Size increase).

*Attacks:* Recalculate BAB due to extra Hit Dice.

*Damage:* Slam attack now does 1d10 plus Str Modifier.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature, plus gains the following:

Electric Touch (Su): When the Temperament makes a successful touch attack, Slam or Grapple it's opponent takes an additional +2d6 electricity damage. 

Draining Bolt (Su): The Temperament may cast Lightning Bolt at will as an 8th Level Sorcerer.  Opponents who are successfully damaged by this lightning gain one negative level. The save DC is Charisma-based. For each such negative level bestowed, the Temperament gains 5 temporary hit points.

Create Spawn (Su): Any applicable Giant slain by a Temperament becomes a Temperament in 1d4 rounds.  It is not under the control of it's creator.

*Storm Cloud Form* As a Standard Action the Temperament can become Incorporeal, increasing the Maneuverability of it's Flight to Perfect.  It cannot make physical attacks during this time (with the exception of Draining Bolt), but may switch back as a Move Action.

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities of the Base Creature, plus gains the following:

Damage Reduction (Ex): DR 15/Magic

Immunities (Ex): Temperaments are immune to Cold and Electricity damage.

+2 Turn Resistance

*Saves:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Abilities:* +4 Cha.  As an Undead, the Temperament has no Con Score.  Remember to change Ability Scores due to Size increase.

*Skills:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.  Temperaments gain a +6 Racial Bonus to Intimidate Checks.

*Feats:* Recalculate due to extra Hit Dice.

*Environment:* Mountains

*Organization:* Solitary, though it may have Spawn

*Challenge Rating:* +2

*Treasure:* Unchanged.

*Alignment:* Always Chaotic Evil.

*Advancement:* Unchanged.

*Level Adjustment:* ---

----------


## neriractor

*War Drummer*

_ "Here comes the beast again."_ - war drummer before annihilating her enemies.


*Adventures:*  War drummers thrive in conflict and during long periods of peace or insufficient challenge may decide to bolster the forces of whatever group is around, otherwise they may adventure for any reason one may normally adventure.
*Characteristics:*  the War drummer is meant to be a throw weapon specialist that can change the tide of battle with every moment, as they either improve their allies´ abilities or use their own formidable combat skills to ensure victory, as a tradeoff they lose some spellcasting abilities, with judging by the races you must pick weren´t going to be that good anyway. 
*Alignment:*  any, so long as they match the alignment of the bard variant they used to enter the class.
*Religion:*  same as their base race with a slightly higher propensity to devout themselves fully to their music.
*Background:*  backstory is for players to make.
*Races:*  orcs, goblinoids and giants have been the races more inclined to follow the path of the war drummer as they are most likely to mix music with war in such an unorthodox way and then to field more mix units that other races.
*Other Classes:*  standard bards tend to see them as undisciplined, if effective. While most classes that can tolerate their wild rhythm can appreciate one or more of their abilities during a battle.
*Role:*  a War drummer can act as an effective buffer and force multiplier for the party but can also cover other roles as a damage dealer, and providing limited casting.
*Adaptation:*  find a race or culture that´s properly warlike and fond of throw weapons, to breed a special kind of bard that uses those as his instrument.
*Prerequisites:* 
To become a war drummer, a character must fulfill all the following criteria.
*skills:*  Perform (percussion instrument) 8 ranks
*bardic music:*  inspire courage +1
*race* orc, goblinoid or giant.
*GAME RULE INFORMATION*
War drummers´ have the following game statistics.
*Abilities:*  war drummer´s benefits from a good Strength, Dexterity and Constitution, and they benefit from Charisma to keep their performance great and to benefit from their other bard class features.
*Alignment:*  any
*Hit Die:*  d8
*Class Skills*
The war drummer class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are...
Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str),Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Speak Language (None), Spellcraft (Int), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skill Points per Level:*  x + Int modifier

*W[SIZE=1]ar drummer/SIZE]*
*Level*
*Base Attack Bonus*
*Fort Save*
*Ref Save*
*Will Save*
*Special*
*Spellcasting*

1st
+1
+2
+2
+0
bardic  music, tempered spirit, keep the beat
+1 bard spellcasting level

2nd
+2
+3
+3
+0
War song, keep the beat
 ---

3rd
+3
+3
+3
+1
catchy tune
+1 bard spellcasting level

4th
+4
+4
+1
+1
makes you think, Doesn´t it?
---

5th
+5
+3
+1
+1
Drum solo
+1 bard spellcasting level



*Weapon and Armor Proficiency*
A war drummer gains Proficiency with all simple weapons and martial weapons. Plus, light and medium armor and shields. In their heavy diet of conflict war drummers can cast their spells with barely any movement and don´t incur any spell failure chance while casting bard spells in medium armor.
Bardic Music: A war drummer adds her class level to his bard level to determine the number of times per day she can use her bardic music, the bardic music abilities she can employ, and the power of those abilities.

*Spells per Day/Spells Known:* At all levels but 2nd and 4th, a war drummer gains new spells per day (and spells known, if applicable) as if she had also gained a level in bard. She does not, however, gain any other benefit a character of that class would have gained.

*Tempered spirit(Ex):*  you gain a bonus on concentration checks equal to twice your inspire courage bonus, and in addition any allies affected by one of your bardic music effect receives this bonus.

*Keep the beat(Su):* at 2nd level whenever wielding a thrown weapon (or anything while using the throw anything feat) the War drummer acts as if affected by his inspire courage or affected by any one feat that replaces or modifies it at the bard´s choice (and only by that feat if it replaces inspire courage) without needing to activate his bardic music.

*War song (Su):*  Beginning at 2nd level, if you have at least 10 ranks in Perform (percussion instrument), you can use your music to inspire the brutality of a warrior in ranged attackers and the cunning of the ranged attackers on the warriors. When the war song is activated any ally (including yourself) within 30 ft can choose to treat its ranged attack rolls with ranged weapons as melee attacks for the duration of the effect, with last for as long as you keep concentration and for one round thereafter. For this attacks they use their melee attack bonus, including Strength bonus, feats, and so forth, to determine their attack bonus for each attack as normal, but they apply the standard modifiers for range penalties. Attacking into melee, through cover, and so forth incurs the standard penalties. In addition, they can use Power Attack with their ranged weapon attacks (adding two times the number subtracted from attack rolls as a bonus on damage rolls when throwing a two-handed weapon).

*Catchy tune(Su):* at third level a war drummer can as a free action return any weapon he threw and hits an enemy this weapon appears in his hand after a few bounces, the last one of them on its percussion instrument (and of course this ability cannot be used without one of those), if the attack fails the weapon describes a more complicated path before it comes back to its wearer  and it returns before the start of the next turn as if it possessed the returning weapon enhancement 

*makes you think. Doesn´t it? (Su):* With most of their life spent on the battlefield war drummers have an ingrained understanding of tactics and learn to apply their music in a different way as the situation merits. At 4th Whenever the war drummer uses the inspire courage bardic music effect he may swap the attack and damage bonuses on 1 on 1 basis and may also do the same for the bonus on saves against charms and fear but not between the two groups. As so she may with a +2 inspire courage bonus swap two points off the bonus on charms to the bonus on fear, leaving the bonuses at a total pf +0 against charms and +4 against fear but she may not swap any number of bonus points from attack to fear, charms to damage or any other such combination. In addition if she can use inspire competence the war drummer adds a competence bonus equal to her class level to the standard +2 competence bonus on a skill check, and can also affect as many allies as fit within the 30 ft range (including herself).
*
Drum solo(Su):* At 5th level whenever the war drummer scores a hit against an enemy with a throw attack he can as part of the same action he used to attack start a bardic music effect or maintain the concentration of another bardic music effect.

hello, I just saw this thread and got inspired to make a class for it, based around the orc drummer in the kodo beast from warcraft III but without the need to have the beast around, any advice on the class would be welcome.

----------


## Bhu

*Colossus* (Spelljammer)
                      Gargantuan Giant 
*Hit Dice:*             35d8+350 (507 hp)
*Initiative:*           -1
*Speed:*                120 ft. (24 squares), Flight 60 ft. (Poor)
*Armor Class:*          20 (-4 Size, -1 Dex, -1 Slow, +26 Natural), touch 4, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +26/+63
*Attack:*               Slam +48 melee (2d8+25/19-20) or Rock +21 ranged (4d6+25)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +48 melee (2d8+25/19-20) or Rock +21 ranged (4d6+25)
*Space/Reach:*          20 ft./20 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing, Stunning Clap
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Immunities, Slow, DR 10/-
*Saves:*                Fort +29, Ref +8, Will +9
*Abilities:*            Str 60, Dex 6, Con 30, Int 8, Wis 6, Cha 14
*Skills:*               Climb +29, Jump +29, Listen +8, Spot +8, Wildspace Survival +8
*Feats:*                Awesome Blow, Cleave, Devastating Critical (Slam), Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (Slam), Improved Snatch, Multisnatch, Overwhelming Critical (Slam), Power Attack, Snatch, Weapon Focus (Slam) 
*Environment:*          Wildspace
*Organization:*         Solitary or Group (2-6)
*Challenge Rating:*     20
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Any Chaotic
*Advancement:*          36-56 HD (Gargantuan), 37+ HD (Colossal)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

The Colossi are odd creatures thought by many not to be 'true' Giants, but a result of divergent evolution.  Their bodies are squat with no neck, small heads, and short legs.  Overall their features are bulbous and exaggerated with jagged uneven teeth and stubby fingers.  Hair and eyes can be virtually any color but black is most common.  They wander wildspace looking for their homeworld Arhoad, but seem to have no idea how to describe it or how to get there.  They wear crude clothing that they obviously couldn't make themselves.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 180 feet for a Colossus' thrown rocks. 

*Stunning Clap (Ex):* As a Standard Action the Colossus may clap it's hands together causing a sonic boom affecting everything in a 60' area centered on itself (it is immune to it's own clap).  Everything in the Area is Deafened for 1d6 hours and must make a DC 52 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Str based) or be Stunned 1d4 rounds.

*Immunities:* colossus are immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, and fatigue/exhaustion.  In Wildspace it creates the same atmosphere as a 15 ton ship, and uses as much as a 10 man crew.   

*Slow (Ex):* Colossi are permanently affected as if by a Slow spell.  Antimagic will not affect this, but Haste will temporarily suspend it's effects.

*Combat:* The Colossus aren't very bright, and tactics generally boil down to "I hit it with my fist until it stops moving".

----------


## Bhu

*Hephaeston*
                      Huge Giant
*Hit Dice:*             25d8+250 (362 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (-2 Size, +10 Natural), touch 8, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +18/+40
*Attack:*               Slam +30 melee (3d6+14) or Battleaxe +32 melee (4d6+24/x3) 
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +30 melee (3d6+14) or Battleaxe +32/+27/+22/+17 melee (4d6+24/x3) 
*Space/Reach:*          15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Spell-Like Abilities, Oversized Weapon
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Immunities, DR 15/Magic, Forger
*Saves:*                Fort +24, Ref +8, Will +12
*Abilities:*            Str 39, Dex 10, Con 30, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 16
*Skills:*               Climb +14, Concentration +12, Craft (Weaponsmithing, any 2) +22, Knowledge (any one) +12,  Listen +14, Spot +14, Survival +14
*Feats:*                Awesome Blow, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Snatch, Large and in Charge, Multisnatch, Power Attack, Snatch
*Environment:*          Any mountain or underground
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     13
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +8

The Hephaeston are 18-25' tall giants with dark skin resembling unworked iron.  Their hair is worn long, and they usually only wear comfortable clothes that are safe to use in their forges.  Forging weapons and other items are an obsession for the reclusive Hephaeston, but they do it largely for their own purposes.  They do not seek the company of others, but can be persuaded to forge a weapon for another if promised large quantities of ore.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At Will: Heat Metal, Levitate.  Levitate may only be used on iron or steel objects, and can move them 40 ft. per round up to a maximum range of 120 ft.
1/day: Wall of Iron

*Oversized Weapon (Ex):* A Hephaeston wields a great, two-handed battleaxe (big enough for Gargantuan creatures) without penalty. 

*Immunities (Ex):* Hephaeston are immune to Fire damage and Mind-Affecting Effects.  They also gain a +2 Racial Bonus on Saving Throws against Spells or Spell-Like Abilities.

*Forger (Ex):* Weapons forged by Hephaeston are of masterwork quality, but unlike normal masterwork weapons have a non-magical +2 Bonus to Attack and Damage rolls.

*Combat:* Hephaeston usually dispatch opponents with huge iron weapons, occasionally using a spell-like ability where appropriate.  If unarmed they attack with their fists, grabbing and flinging opponents.

----------


## Bhu

*Gray Troll*

Grey Troll is an Acquired Template that can be applied to any Troll that has been brought to -10 hp via energy drain.  They resemble normal trolls, but are tall and gangly with dry brittle skin the color of dust.  The hair is usually bone white, and the eyes have been reduced to pinpoints of blue light in empty sockets.  A connection to the Negative Material Plane keeps it going even when it would normally have expired, and it wanders the Underdark.  Sometimes they assume control of small groups of normal Trolls, converting them to Gray Trolls as well.

*Size and Type:* Type changes to Undead with the Giantblood Subtype.  

*Hit Dice:* Racial Hit Dice become d12's, recalculate HP.

*Speed:* Unchanged.

*Armor Class:* Natural Armor Class Bonus increases by +2.

*Attacks:* Unchanged

*Damage:* Unchanged

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature plus gains the following:

Poison (Su): Any creature the Gray Troll bites risks being poisoned.  Injury, Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha Modifier with a +2 Racial Bonus), Initial damage is unconsciousness until the poison is Neutralized.  Secondary damage is 2d6 Constitution.  If the victim dies it acquires the Wight Template (or the Gray Troll template if it is a Troll). 

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities of the Base Creature plus gains the following:

Gaseous Form (Ex): Once per day as a Full Round Action the Gray Troll may use Gaseous Form as per the spell, with a few differences: It's move is twice it's base land speed, but it cannot move more than 5' above the ground, and instead of DR it gains the Incorporeal Subtype.  It can remain in Gaseous Form 1 round per Racial Hit Die.

Regeneration 8 (Ex): Gray Trolls cannot regenerate fire damage.  They regenerate more quickly than living Trolls, regenerating 8 hp/round.

Immunities (Ex): Gray Trolls are immune to Acid, Cold, and Electricity.  

Vulnerability (Ex): Gray Trolls in sunlight (or in the area of effect of a Daylight spell) are blinded until they leave and also take 1d6 fire damage per round.  If brought to 0 hp they crumble into dust and do not rise.  Gray Trolls take double damage from fire.

*Saves:* Recalculate Saving Throws due to Type change.

*Abilities:* +2 Str

*Skills:* Unchanged

*Feats:* unchanged

*Environment:* Underground

*Organization:* Unchanged
*
Challenge Rating:* +2

*Treasure:* Unchanged

*Alignment:* Unchanged

*Advancement:* Unchanged

*Level Adjustment:* +4

----------


## Bhu

*Spirit Troll*

Spirit Troll is an Acquired Template that can be applied to any Troll.  It infuses them with the same elemental power as an Invisible Stalker.  This makes it weaker in some respects but stronger in others.  The influence of the Elemental Planes usually also alters the Trolls thinking quite significantly, and extreme Alignment changes are common.  It's rare to see anyone employ the rituals necessary to create a Spirit Troll, and just as rare to see one willing to volunteer for it.

*Size and Type:* Type changes to Elemental with the Air, Extraplanar, and Giantblood Subtypes.

*Hit Dice:* The base creature gains 2 Hit Dice, and hp are recalculated.

*Speed:* Unchanged.

*Armor Class:* Natural AC Bonus lowers by -2.

*Attacks:* Recalculate BAB due to extra Hit Dice.

*Damage:* Claw damage increases to 2d4 plus Str Modifier.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature plus gains the following:

Natural Invisibility (Su): This ability is constant, allowing a stalker to remain invisible even when attacking. This ability is inherent and not subject to the invisibility purge spell. 

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities of the Base Creature plus gains the following:

Improved Tracking (Ex): A Spirit Troll is a consummate tracker and makes Spot checks instead of the usual Survival checks to trace a creatures passage. 

*Saves:* Recalculate Saves due to Type Change and extra Hit Dice.

*Abilities:* -4 Str, +4 Dex, +8 Int, +6 Wis, +4 Cha

*Skills:* Recalculate Saves due to Type Change and extra Hit Dice.  Move Silently, Search, and Survival are added to Class Skills.

*Feats:* Unchanged.

*Environment:* Unchanged.

*Organization:* Solitary

*Challenge Rating:* +2

*Treasure:* Unchanged

*Alignment:* Usually Neutral

*Advancement:* Unchanged.

*Level Adjustment:* +4

----------


## Bhu

*Spectral Troll*

Spectral Troll is an Acquired Template that can be applied to any Troll.  They are jet-black undead trolls that disappear when the sunlight touches them.  Exactly how they come to be is not known, and unlike most undead they can spawn different beings depending on what they kill.

*Size and Type:* Type changes to Undead with the Giantblood Subtype.

*Hit Dice:* The Base Creature gains 2 Hit Dice and all Racial Hit Dice become d12's (recalculate hp). 

*Speed:* Unchanged.

*Armor Class:* Natural Armor Class Bonus increases by +2.

*Attacks:* Recalculate BAB due to Type change and extra HD.

*Damage:* Unchanged.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature.

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities of the Base Creature and gains the following:

Damage Reduction 10/Silver or Magic

Turn Resistance +2

Spawn (Su): Any humanoid slain by a Spectral Troll becomes a Spectre in 1d4 rounds. Trolls slain become Spectral Trolls.

Sunlight Vulnerability (Ex): Spectral Trolls vanish when exposed to sunlight or the effects of a Daylight spell.  However when night falls or the spell ends they will reappear in the same spot.

*Saves:* Recalculate Saves.

*Abilities:* -2 Str, +2 Dex, +6 Int, +4 Wis, +4 Cha, Con becomes -.

*Skills:* +8 Racial Bonus to hide in areas of darkness or dim light.

*Feats:* Unchanged

*Environment:* Unchanged.

*Organization:* Solitary

*Challenge Rating:*  +2

*Treasure:* Unchanged.

*Alignment:* Unchanged.

*Advancement:* Unchanged.

*Level Adjustment:*  +3

----------


## Bhu

*Trollhound*
                      Medium Magical Beast
*Hit Dice:*             3d10+6 (22 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          15 (+2 Dex, +3 Natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +3/+7 (+11 Attached)
*Attack:*               Bite +7 melee (1d6+6 plus disease)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +7 melee (1d6+6 plus disease)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Locking Jaws, Disease
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60, Regeneration 3, Scent
*Saves:*                Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 18, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 3, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Hide +6, Listen +6, Move Silently +4, Spot +6, Survival +3 (+7 Track by Scent)
*Feats:*                Alertness, Track
*Environment:*          Any Temperate Land
*Organization:*         Solitary or Pack (6-11)
*Challenge Rating:*     2
*Treasure:*             1/10 coins; 50% goods; 50% items
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Neutral
*Advancement:*          4-6 HD (Medium), 7-12 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

Trollhounds look like large wolves with black pits for eyes and mangy black fur growing in patches.  Their skin is a gangrenous mix of green and purple with black lips, and they smell like a rotting corpse.  Despite their name they are no relation to Trolls, but they do have an affinity for them and are often found in Troll communities.   They also have regenerative abilities similar to Trolls.  Trollhound packs are matriarchal, and the average member lives for about 30 years.  At that time their regenerative powers begin to fail and the pack devours them.

*Attach (Ex):* If the Trollhound rolls a natural 20 with it's Bite Attack, it's jaws lock onto an opponents limb. Roll any die, if it comes up even the Trollhound has bitten an arm, if odds a leg.  Effectively it is Grappling it's opponent, and gets a +4 Bonus to maintain the Grapple when it's jaws lock.  It does it's Bite damage (plus disease) each round it maintains the hold, plus an additional effect depending on what limb it has bitten.  The Trollhound loses it's Dexterity Bonus to AC while Attached, and it may be removed by Pinning it successfully in a Grapple, and it may be attacked by a weapon.  If the Trollhound does damage with the Attach on an arm, that arm cannot be used until the damage has been healed.  If a leg is damaged any Movement rates the victim has that require limbs are halved until the damage is healed.
`
*Disease (Ex):* Opponents who are bitten by the Trollhound must make a DC 13 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Constitution based) or contract any disease transmittable by Injury listed in the DMG.  If they successfully Attach themselves the Save DC increases by +1 each round.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Fire and acid deal normal damage to a Trollhound. If a Trollhound loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump. 

*Light Sensitivity (Ex):* Trolhounds are dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a Daylight spell.

*Skills:*  A Trollhound has a +1 racial bonus on Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks, and a +2 racial bonus on Hide checks. *A Trollhound has a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent. 

*Combat:* Trollhounds are fairly similar in tactics to wolves or Worgs.





*PACK LEADER* 

 Occasionally a Trollhound pack has quite the exceptional leader.

BECOMING A PACK LEADER   
Being a larger and smarter than usual Trollhound.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Trollhound

*Class Skills*
 The Pack Leader's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Nature)(Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis) and Swim (Str).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +2     +0    +4 Int
2. +2    +3     +3     +0    +4 Str
3. +3    +3     +3     +1    Tracking
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Pack Leader gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Tracking (Ex):* You may re-roll Survival Checks made to track opponents a number of times per day equal to your Wisdom Modifier as a Free Action (you may do this once per round).

----------


## Bhu

forgot to cross post this one

*B'ROHG GLADIATOR* 

 

_"Tor percolate!"_  

_"WRONG!  Try again dumbass."_

_"Tor...smash?"_

 The B'rohg are often kidnapped for gladiatorial slaves, and are prized possessions of the arenas.  Unable to return to their tribe, they take to learning the skills of their new profession well.

BECOMING A B'ROHG GLADIATOR   
Most B'rohg qualify for this class considering how often they're kidnapped for the arenas.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  B'rohg
*Class Abilities*:  Whirling Frenzy 1/day (see B'rohg Alternate Class Features)
*Feats*:  Multiweapon Fighting
*Skills*:   Intimidate or Perform 4 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The B'rohg Gladiator's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Craft (Int), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Perform (Cha), Sense Motive (Wis),and Spot (Cha).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d12



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Whirling Frenzy
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Improved Whirling Frenzy
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Multiweapon Defense
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Whirling Frenzy
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Improved Whirling Frenzy
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Multiweapon Defense
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Whirling Frenzy
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Improved Whirling Frenzy
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Multiweapon Defense
10.+10   +7     +3     +3   Maelstrom
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A B'rohg Gladiator gains proficiency with all Simple and Martial Weapons, and any 2 Exotic Weapons.  They also gain proficiency with Light and Medium Armor, and Light Shields.

*Whirling Frenzy (Ex):* At Levels 1, 4 and 7 you gain an additional daily use of Whirling Frenzy.

*Improved Whirling Frenzy (Ex):* While using the Multiweapon Fighting feat during a Whirling Frenzy, you can make additional attacks during a Full Attack.  At 2nd level you can make an extra attack with your second weapon using your highest base attack bonus for that weapon.  At 5th level you can make an additional attack with your third weapon using your highest base attack bonus for that weapon.  At 7th level you can make an additional attack with your fourth weapon using your highest base attack bonus for that weapon.

*Multiweapon Defense:* At Level 3 you can choose two forego attacks with two of your four arms and use them for a +2 Shield Bonus.  This Bonus increases to +4 at Level 6, and +6 at Level 9.

*Maelstrom (Ex):* At Level 10, when making a Full Attack during a Whirling Frenzy you get 2 attacks each against all opponents within your Reach at your Highest BAB.  You may do this once per Frenzy.

PLAYING A B'ROHG GLADIATOR 
 Look angry.  Looking angry keeps people at bay.  Keeping people away keeps you alive longer, giving you the opportunity to flee.  Also, don't act too bright.  If people think you're an animal, encourage them to underestimate you. 
*Combat*: Combat is all you know.  It's all you're allowed to exist for.  Kind of a bummer if you don't like fighting.
*Advancement*: Unless you escape, you're training is dictated by your owner.
*Resources*: Whatever your owner decides to give you, or that you can steal. 

B'ROHG GLADIATORS IN THE WORLD 
_"Don't worry bout him none ma'am.  We got him perfectly under control."_ 
 Gladiators rarely interact with anyone but their owners or fellow slaves.
*Daily Life*: Your days are either training to fight, fighting, or recovering.  Occasionally you get the opportunity to go outside the arena as a guard/kneebreaker.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: All gladiators are members of their owners household, which can be fairly humble to part of an empire spanning organization.

NPC Reaction 
 You're considered more animal than human.  Most citizens find you terrifying.

B'ROHG GLADIATORS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes the PC is a slave, or escaped slave.  Could be troublesome for the group as  a whole.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for Dark Sun, but could be adapted.
*Encounters*: Gladiators are only encountered in the ring, or as guards/muscle.  Escaped slaves are generally found hiding alone in the wilds.

Sample Encounter 
*EL x*: The PrC's stumble upon an escaped gladiatorial slave while exploring some ruins.  They aren't sure who is more surprised.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC B'ROHG GLADIATOR* 

*Hit Die:* d12
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Whirling Frenzy* You gain an additional daily use of Whirling Frenzy at Level 21 and every three levels thereafter.
*Multiweapon Defense* Your Shield Bonus increases an additional +2 at Level 23 and every 3 Levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic B'rohg Gladiator gains a Bonus Feat every 4 levels higher than 20th


B'rohg Racial Feats

B'rohg Opportunist
It's not wise to give you an opening.
*Prerequisites*: B'rohg, BAB +6, Combat Reflexes, Multiweapon Fighting
*Benefits*: When making an Attack of Opportunity, you may attack with up to all 4 weapons, taking the usual Penalties.

B'rohg Charge
It's also not wise to stand in front of you.
*Prerequisites*: B'rohg, BAB +6, Multiweapon Fighting
*Benefits*: When making a charge you may attack with up to all 4 weapons, taking the usual Penalties.

B'rohg Rend
In fact you're best opposed from a distance.
*Prerequisites*: B'rohg, BAB +11, Multiweapon Fighting
*Benefits*: If you successfully hit with two or more weapons in a round, your opponent takes an additional 1d6 damage per successful hit.

B'rohg Rock Thrower
Unless you have rocks...
*Prerequisites*: B'rohg, Multiweapon Fighting, Point Blank Shot
*Benefits*: You may throw multiple rocks per round, taking the same penalties for using multiple weapons in melee.

----------


## Bhu

*Gargantua Troll* (Mystara Campaign)
                      Huge Giant
*Hit Dice:*             24d8+168 (276 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                60 ft. (12 squares)
*Armor Class:*          22 (-2 Size, +2 Dex, +12 Natural), touch 10, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +18/+40
*Attack:*               Claw +30 melee (2d6+14) or Club +30 melee (4d6+14) or Rock +30 Ranged (2d8+14)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +30 melee (2d6+14)and 1 Bite +25 melee (2d8+7) or Club +30/+25/+20/+15 melee (4d6+14) or Rock +30 Ranged (2d8+14)
*Space/Reach:*          15 ft./15 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rend (4d6+21), Rock Throwing, Swallow Whole
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 90, Low Light Vision, Regeneration 10, Scent, Rock Catching
*Saves:*                Fort +21, Ref +10, Will +9
*Abilities:*            Str 39, Dex 14, Con 24, Int 6, Wis 9, Cha 6
*Skills:*               Climb +18, Jump +17, Listen +11, Spot +11
*Feats:*                Alertness, Awesome Blow, Fling Enemy, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Snatch, Iron Will, Power Attack, Snatch, Track
*Environment:*          Any
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     11
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          BY Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

Gargantua is a well known mage and lunatic in the land of Mystara.  His obsession with crafting huge versions of regular monsters and sending them out into the world is well known.  Thankfully there are very few Troll Gargantuas, as the world would likely be scoured clean of life if there weren't enough mages to put them down.

*Rend (Ex):* If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 4d6+21 points of damage. 

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* Adult Trolls are accomplished rock throwers and receive a +1 racial bonus on attack rolls when throwing rocks. A Troll of at least Large size can hurl rocks weighing 40 to 50 pounds each (Small objects) up to five range increments.  A Huge Troll can hurl rocks of 60 to 80 pounds (Medium objects).  The range increment is 140 feet for a Gargantua Troll's thrown rocks. 

*Swallow Whole (Ex):*  A Troll can try to swallow a grabbed opponent of up to two sizes smaller by making a successful grapple check. The swallowed creature takes 2d8+8 points of bludgeoning damage and 8 points of acid damage per round from the Troll's gizzard. A swallowed creature can cut its way out by using a light slashing or piercing weapon to deal 25 points of damage to the gizzard (AC 12). Once the creature exits, muscular action closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out.

A Huge Trolls gizzard can hold 2 Medium, 8 Small, 32 Tiny, or 128 Diminutive or smaller opponents. 

*Regeneration (Ex):* Fire and acid deal normal damage to a troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump. 
*
Rock Catching (Ex):*  A giant of at least Large size can catch Small, Medium, or Large rocks (or projectiles of similar shape).

Once per round, a giant that would normally be hit by a rock can make a Reflex save to catch it as a free action. The DC is 15 for a Small rock, 20 for a Medium one, and 25 for a Large one. (If the projectile provides a magical bonus on attack rolls, the DC increases by that amount.) The giant must be ready for and aware of the attack in order to make a rock catching attempt. 

*Combat:* Troll Gargantua's fight very similar to Trolls.  They have however lifted a few fighting techniques from their Giant kin.

----------


## Bhu

a brief return to gobbinses

*GOBLIN DIPLOMAT* 

 

_Diplomacy is the art of saying 'Nice doggie' until you can find a rock._  

 Many realms like Zakhara have civilized Goblins, as opposed to the more usual tribal stuff.  This creates a need for negotiators to represent Goblinoid business, and like all the other races Goblins cheat.  Thus was born the Goblin Diplomatic Corps.

BECOMING A GOBLIN DIPLOMAT   
Any Goblin with Beguiler training will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Any Goblinoid
*Class Abilities*:  Surprise Casting (Move Action)
*Skills*:  Bluff 4 ranks, Diplomacy 4 ranks, Gather Information 4 ranks, Sense Motive 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Silent Spell, Still Spell 


*Class Skills*
 The Goblin Diplomat's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disable Device (Int), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Forgery (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (arcana, local, nobility) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Open Lock (Dex), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Use Magic Device (Cha), and Use Rope (Dex). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Master of Diplomacy, +1 to Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Sneaky Spell, +1 to Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Spell Resistance, +1 to Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Master of Diplomacy, +1 to Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Sneaky Spell, +1 to Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Spell Resistance, +1 to Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Master of Diplomacy, +1 to Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Sneaky Spell, +1 to Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Spell Resistance, +1 to Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7   Versatility, +1 to Level of existing Arcane Casting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Diplomat gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Master of Diplomacy (Ex):* At Levels 1, 4, and 7 choose any class skill.  You may always Take 10 on that class skill.

*Sneaky Spell (Ex):* At Level 2 you gain the Quicken Spell Feat, and may use it despite being a spontaneous caster.  

At Level 5 you may cast Silenced Spells as normal instead of a Full Round Action.

At Level 8 you may cast Stilled Spells as normal instead of a Full Round Action.

*Spell Resistance (Ex)*: At 3rd Level you gain Spell Resistance equal to (10 plus your Goblin Diplomat Level) against spells from the Divination school.

At 6th Level this also extends to spells from the Enchantment school.

At 9th Level this also extends to spells from the Necromancy school.

*Versatility (Ex)*: Choose any 2 Metamagic Feats you qualify for as Bonus Feats, and you may now use them as normal instead of a Full Round Action.

PLAYING A GOBLIN DIPLOMAT 
 The world is your chew toy, you judge need to give it the occasional gentle nudge to remind it that.  And by gentle nudge I mean "blatant mind control".
*Combat*: Combat is not what you were meant for.  There are hirelings for that, your goal is to hide till it's all over.
*Advancement*: Advancement will depend on who your client is, or if you're a freelancer who works for hire.  Government or trade employed Diplomats generally have their training paid for (and therefore have limits placed on them).
*Resources*: You usually have the full might of the government, assuming you're still working for them (or they need you). 

GOBLIN DIPLOMATS IN THE WORLD 
_"Why do they call him Fibber Jones?  Well..."_ 
 People generally are glad to see you.  Not because you're evil, but because you're a nagging pain in the ass.  Diplomats are aware of the optics of using their powers, so they generally don't unless they have to.  This has made them reeeeally tough negotiators tho.
*Daily Life*: You're usually knee deep in negotiations (i.e. arguing).
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Goblin Diplomats are usually employed by their government or large trade organizations.

NPC Reaction 
 Unlike most goblins, your appearance inspires sigh of regret and eye-rolling as opposed to calls for security.

GOBLIN DIPLOMATS IN THE GAME 
 This is not usually a Prestige Class that screams 'adventurer'.  But parties could definitely use your services.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for campaigns with civilized Goblins, but the premise is easily shifted to a non-racial PrC.
*Encounters*: PC's generally don't encounter Diplomats directly.  It's more likely they fight with their servants.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are guarding a local bank, when some Goblins demand entry.  After they are rebuffed, they bring in a negotiator.  The PC's aren't sure if this is a distraction or a refreshing change of pace...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC GOBLIN DIPLOMAT* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Spellcasting* While Caster Level continues to increase, you do not gain additional spells per day.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Goblin Diplomat gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

*AMITOK*

 

_"Grrrrrr..."_  

 Amitok are the brute relatives of Hobgoblins.  They are broad shouldered, powerful, and covered in white or blue-grey fur.  Their hairless faces and hands are pale blue, and their fingers are clawed.  Small tusks jut from their lower jaw.

AMITOK RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +6 Str, +2 Con, -4 Int, +2 Wis, -2 Cha
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Humanoid with the Goblinoid Subtype
·   Base speed 30 ft.
·   Dark Vision 60'
·   +3 Natural AC Bonus
·   Poison Resistance: Amitok gain a +4 Racial Bonus on saving throws against poison.
·   Snow Camouflage (Ex): In snowy, arctic environments, the Amitok gain the Camouflage ability (see the Ranger ability of the same name in the PH).
·   An Amitok has 2 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 2d8 Hit Points, +1 base Attack Bonus, +3 Fort Save, +0 Ref Save, +0 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Hide, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, Spot and Survival. It also gets 1 Feat.  Amitok get Cold Resistance and Improved Cold Resistance as Bonus Feats.
·   Amitok have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d4 plus Str Modifier, with 2 Claws on a Full Attack.
·   Amitok automatically speak Goblin.  Bonus languages are rare, as it would require someone making peaceful contact with their remote and hostile tribe.
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 5'10"  Female: 5'8"
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: Male:  500 lbs  Female: 400 lbs
*Weight Modifier*: x5 lbs.

AMITOK CHARACTERS 
 Most people will look down on you because they consider you an unintelligent brute.  And..you kind of are a brute, but you don't feel that lets people give you the short end.  Which is the polite way of saying you beat up a lot of civilized people.
*Adventuring Race*: Why members of this class go on adventures.
*Character Development*: Try to find a reason you would tolerate the other members of the party, let alone work with them.  Unless they're all Amitok as well, or your leader has ordered you to, you aren't really a 'joiner'.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING AN AMITOK 
 Quick generalization about playing a member of this race.
*Personality*: Fear is not allowed among your people.  Even if you're afraid, you're required to charge toward the source of your fear.  You've quickly learned to make screams of terror sound like barbaric war cries.
*Behaviors*: The Amitok are obsessed with survival at any cost, so you spend much time refining the necessary skills.
*Language*: Amitok speak a degenerated version of Goblin, and have no written language.

AMITOK SOCIETY 
 The Amitok are primitives with only the barest semblance of society.  Neandertals are more advanced than they are.
*Alignment* : Amitok are only concerned with the tribes survival, so almost all of them are Neutraal, and most are Evil as well.
*Lands* : Amitok generally only live in arctic or subarctic climates with cave systems, and a lack of other nearby races.
*Settlements* : Amitok do not leave their region unless cast out.
*Beliefs* : Virtually all Amitok worship Cryonax.  How and why this has happened is unknown at this point.
*Relations*: Amitok hate and despise most other races, even other Goblinoids, and consider them food.  Some tribes will occasionally partner with Quaggoths, whom they are often mistaken for.

AMITOK ADVENTURES 
·   A Frost Giant has moved in on your tribes territory, and you think it's time he got shown the door.
·   Priests of a strange foreign race claim to be here to 'return' you to the worship of their heathen God.  They're little too, so stomping them should be easy.
·   Cryonax has sent the Shamans visions of never ending winter, in which your people overrun the world.  Now they want you to hwlp make it a reality.  As if you knew something about making it snow.



Amitok Racial Feats

Loyalty
The Amitok are well known for being fanatic in defense of their homes.
*Prerequisites*: Amitok
*Benefits*: When defending their homes or one another the Amitok gain a +2 Morale Bonus on Attack rolls.  If exiled, the DM may optionally rule this Bonus applies to the Amitok's new home/adopted family (assuming it gets one).


Fury
Amitok are also infamous for their anger
*Prerequisites*: Amitok, Loyalty, Rage
*Benefits*: When defending their homes or one another (or when using Rage) the Amitok gain a +2 Morale Bonus on Damage rolls.


Fearless
The Amitok will attack anything.
*Prerequisites*: Amitok, Loyalty, 6 Hit DIce
*Benefits*: You are now Immune to Fear.


Ice Cohort
You have a companion of a sort.
*Prerequisites*: Amitok, 7 Hit Dice
*Benefits*: This is identical to the Wild Cohort Feat, except you gain a Hoar Fox as a Cohort.  At 13th Level you may choose a Winter Wolf instead


*Amitok Racial Substitution Levels*

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Amitok use the Trap Sense variant listed on page 41 of Frostburn.  Instead of Fast Movement you gain Snowrunner as a Bonus Feat.

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: The only Domains Amitok Clerics get are Cold and Evil.

----------


## Bhu

*HALF-GOBLIN*

 

_"Racism springs from ignorance."_  

 Half-Goblins generally are taller than a Goblin, but shorter than a Human.  While their features are a mix of the two, they have human eyes, and can easily pass for human in the right light.

HALF-GOBLIN RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Dex, -2 Cha
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Humanoid with the Goblinoid and Human Subtypes
·   Base speed 30 ft.
·   Dark Vision 60'
·   Mixed Blood: A Half-Goblin is considered both Human and Goblin for purposes of things that would affect either race (spells, items, etc). 
·   Half-Goblins automatically speak Common and Goblin.  Bonus languages include Draconic, Giant, Gnoll, Elven, and Orc.
·   Level Adjustment: +0
·   Favored Class: Fighter

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 14
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 45
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 4'7" Female: 4'5"
*Height Modifier*: +2d8 inches
*Base Weight*: Male: 100 lbs.   Female: 80 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*:  x(2d4) lbs.

HALF-GOBLIN CHARACTERS 
 A lot of your people make decent Rogues, but eschew the class for emotional reasons.  For some reason many of you believe Fighter is the best and most obvious way to prove yourself to your parents.  
*Adventuring Race*: Half-Goblins go on adventures for a variety of reasons.  Many of them do so for redemption, in an ill advised quest to make up for the sins of the Goblin race.  Most do it as a way of finding acceptance in a world that despises them.
*Character Development*: You will have few allies.  Try to be as resourceful, and as flexible as you can.
*Character Names*: Half-Goblins use either Human or Goblin names depending on which parent they live with.

ROLEPLAYING A HALF-GOBLIN 
 If you're raised by Humans you feel the need to prove you're trustworthy, and have rejected evil.  If you were raised by Goblins, you feel the need to prove you are one of them.  Either way, you have a long, hard road ahead of you.
*Personality*: Half-Goblins tend to have strong levels of paranoia and anxiety.
*Behaviors*: Half-Goblins generally try to remain as far beneath the notice of others as possible, as being on anyone's radar generally means bad times ahead for them.
*Language*: Half-Goblins use the language of the parent who raised them.

HALF-GOBLIN SOCIETY 
 Half-Goblins are the ultimate outcasts, as no one wants anything to do with them, and as a result they either have no cultural ties, or perhaps form a small subculture of their own.  Generally they're spiritually and socially adrift.
*Alignment* : Half-Goblins trend towards being completely Neutral.  They reject the evil of the Goblinoids, and few who claim to be 'Good' have ever treated them well.
*Lands* : Half-Goblins are usually restricted to the Icewind Dale or the Dustwall Mountains.
*Settlements* : Half-Goblins don't like to spread out, their only strength is in numbers..
*Beliefs* : Half-Goblins tend to worship the same pantheon as the parent they ended up with.
*Relations*: Half-Goblins are the target of pretty virulent racism.  Both parent races despise them, as they consider their parents traitors.  Half-Orc's live with the stigma that they are most likely the product of non-consent, but the majority of humanoids cannot believe a Goblin could force a human, so the relationship must be a willing one.  Which means they're traitors, and the Half-Goblin is a walking incarnation of their perceived betrayal.  It's obvious hokum, but the belief steadfastly persists.

HALF-GOBLIN ADVENTURES 
·   A lynch mob is out to get your tribe due to recent Goblin raids.  You have been assigned to get the Goblins to stop molesting the human settlements by sabotaging their efforts.
·   Another lynch mob blames you for various crimes you are innocent of, and you're off, fleeing the law while trying to prove your innocence.
·   Yet another lynch mob wants you and your family dead just because you exist.  You intend to smuggle the family out of the city, and then maybe get some justice.



Half-Goblin Racial Feats

Redeemer
You are dedicated to opposing evil, especially evil goblinoids.
*Prerequisites*: Half-Goblin, Good Alignment
*Benefits*: You gain a +2 Morale Bonus on Attack rolls against anything not of Good Alignment.


Devout
Your struggle against Evil continues.
*Prerequisites*: Redeemer
*Benefits*: You gain a +2 Morale Bonus on Damage rolls against anything not of Good Alignment.


Partisan
Sometimes you go under cover.
*Prerequisites*: Devout, Bluff 4 ranks
*Benefits*: You gain a a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks agaisnt Goblinoids.


Goblin Dodge
Even in armor you're adept at dodging blows.
*Prerequisites*: Half-Goblin, Dodge
*Benefits*: Your Dodge Bonus is now against all Opponents, not just one.



*Half-Goblin Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: Replace Fighter Feat with Armored Versatility.
*Armored Versatility (Ex)*: The Armor Check Penalty of Armor you wear is decreased by 2.

*Hexblade*
*Level 4*: Replace Summon Familiar with Evasion (Same as  the Rogue Ability)

*Scout*
*Level 4*:  Add Goblin Dodge to the list of Bonus Feats you can take.

----------


## Bhu

*AMITOK SHAMAN* 

 

_"IT IS TABOO!"_  

 At some point in the dim past your ancestors were turned away from the Goblinoid pantheon to that of Cryonax.  Even you, his priesthood do not know the details (which were easily enough lost given that you have no written language).

BECOMING AN AMITOK SHAMAN   
Just about Amitok with Cleric levels will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Amitok
*Domain Spells*:  Cold and Evil
*Patron*: Must have Cryonax as a Patron  
*Skills*: Knowledge (Religion, The Planes) 4 ranks 
*Feats*:  Domain Focus (Cold, Evil)


*Class Skills*
 The Amitok Shaman's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Heal (Wis), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Knowledge (the planes) (Int), Spellcraft (Int) and Survival (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Eschew Materials
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Battle Fury (+1), +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
3. +2    +3     +1     +3    Improved Strength (+2 Str)
4. +3    +4     +1     +4    Flash Frost Spell, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
5. +3    +4     +1     +4    Battle Fury (+2)
6. +4    +5     +2     +5    Improved Strength (+4 Str), +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
7. +5    +5     +2     +5    Piercing Cold
8. +6    +6     +2     +6    Battle Fury (+3), +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
9. +6    +6     +3     +6    Large Form
10.+7    +7     +3     +7   Servitor of Cryonax, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: An Amitok Shaman gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Eschew Materials:* At 1st Level you gain Eschew Materials as a Bonus Feat (see Magic of Faerun).

*Battle Fury (Ex):* At 2nd Level you gain a +1 Morale Bonus to Attack rolls.  This improves to +2 at Level 5, and +3 at Level 8.

*Improved Strength:* At 3rd Level you gain a +2 Inherent Bonus to Str.  This increases to +4 at Level 6.

*Flash Frost Spell:* At 4th Level you gain Flash Frost Spell as a Bonus Feat (see PHBII).

*Piercing Cold:* At 7th Level you gain Piercing Cold as a Bonus Feat (see Frostburn).

*Large Form (Ex):* At 9th Level your Size increases to Large.

*Servitor of Cryonax Ex):* At 10th Level your Type changes to Outsider with the Air, Cold and Evil Subtypes.  You also gain DR 10/Magic.

PLAYING AN AMITOK SHAMAN 
 You are the man.  You rule by divine right, and no one so much as says boo to you.  You also grovel before the Archomental and his servants, but that's in private... 
*Combat*: Unlike most priests you relish combat.  You're pretty much built for it.
*Advancement*: You do as Cryonax demands, you have no other choice.
*Resources*: You can demand anything you want of the tribe, not that it matters much.  Cryonax may occasionally loan you aid.

AMITOK SHAMANS IN THE WORLD 
_"There's Grunt again.  Staring of into the snow talking to himself."_ 
 You live in an ivory tower (well, more like an icy cave really...) and only descend from on high to make pronouncements from Cryonax.
*Daily Life*: Much of your life is spent waiting for your god to tell you what to do next, or doing whatever he ordered last time.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You work for Cryonax, and no distractions are allowed.  Not that there's much in the way of distractions for a tribal shaman whose people are just barely at the stone age.

NPC Reaction 
 This is an in detail description of how NPC's would perceive your class and the immediate generalization that people would give of your class.

AMITOK SHAMANS IN THE GAME 
 This PrC assumes one of the PC's is a catspaw of an Archomental.  This may not bode well for party unity depending on whatver the others play.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for an all evil party obviously.
*Encounters*: PC's will generally see Amitok Shamans when they encounter their tribes in any numbers.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: Th PC's round a corner in the arctic wastes and see a huge group of furry mouth-frothers taking on a White Dragon.  The PC's quickly reverse course.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC AMITOK SHAMAN* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Spellcasting* Your caster Level continues to increase, but you do not gain additional spells per day.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Amitok Shaman gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

*REDEEMER* 

 

_People who claim that they're evil are usually no worse than the rest of us... It's people who claim that they're good, or any way better than the rest of us, that you have to be wary of. _  

 Redeemers are Half-Goblins dedicated to fighting Evil, particularly Evil Humanoids.  But they fight in less of a "kill em all and let the Gods sort em out" aense, and more from a sincere belief that anyone can be reformed given enough time.

BECOMING A REDEEMER   
A Half-Goblin Fighter will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*: Half-Goblin 
*Class Abilities*:  Armored Versatility
*Feats*:   Devout, Redeemer, Weapon Focus


*Class Skills*
 The Redeemer's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (geography) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Ride (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Use Rope (Dex). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Foe of Evil +4
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Uncanny Dodge
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Harrier
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Foe of Evil +6
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Improved Uncanny Dodge
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Harrier
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Foe of Evil +8
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Superior Uncanny Dodge
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Harrier
10.+10   +7     +3     +3   Foe of Evil +10
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Redeemer gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Foe of Evil (Ex):* Your Bonuses from the Redeemer, Devout, and Partisan Feats increase to +4 against Evil opponents only.  They increase again at 4th Level (+6), 7th Level (+8), and 10th Level (+10).

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue ability of the same name listed in the PHB.

*Harrier (Ex):* Choose one weapon you have the Weapon Focus Feat for.  The critical threat range for that weapon improves by 1 against Evil foes (i.e. if it normally criticals on a natural 20, it now does so on a critical 19-20).

At 6th Level the critical threat range increases by 2 (i.e. now would critical on an 18-20), and by 9th level it increases by 3 (17-20).

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue ability of the same name listed in the PHB.

*Superior Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* You do not lose your Dexterity Bonus to AC, and are immune to being flanked.

PLAYING A REDEEMER 
 You work to save the Goblinoids from themselves, and from their evil gods most of all.  You feel certain if you could turn the races from Maglubiyet you could bring them around to a better life.
*Combat*: You are dedicated to fighting Evil.  It is literally your life's work.
*Advancement*: Your advancement is largely left to the winds of chance.  You train in whats available, when it's needed.
*Resources*: Unless you can find a fairly liberal patron, you're reduced to whatever scraps you can find.

REDEEMERS IN THE WORLD 
_"HEY (beeeeeeeep)!"_ 
 Redeemers are always the focus of controversy.  Goblins and other primarily evil humanoids see you as opponents trying to bring down their religion.  Other humanoid see you as apologists for those races because you insist not all of them are Evil.  And then there's the racists.  It's like some days when you just can't win.
*Daily Life*: Your days are busy.  There's barely even enough time for training.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: The Redeemers are a social organization attempting to become something like an Order of Knights.  Their focus is on social justice and stopping both bigotry, and the excesses of the Goblinoid religion that presses for war.

NPC Reaction 
  You're the low guy on the totem pole no matter where you go.  The Goblins hate you, the non-Goblins hate you.  Any day you aren't the target of a mob is a good day.

REDEEMERS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes the PC is a member of a hated minority, which may be triggery for some.
*Adaptation*: This assumes Goblins are evil, and are prolific enough to have mixed race children.  Your campaign may not fit thiis.
*Encounters*: Redeemers are encountered where ever Goblins or anti-goblinoid prejudice occur.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's encounter a group of Goblins fighting some sort of warrior, and intervene on his half.  Turns out he's somewhat Goblin-ish himeslf.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC REDEEMER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Redeemer gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th

----------


## Bhu

*Hoar Fox*
                      Small Magical Beast (Cold)
*Hit Dice:*             2d10+4 (15 hp)
*Initiative:*           +3
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (+1 Size, +3 Dex, +4 Natural), touch 14, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +2/-1
*Attack:*               Nip +6 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack:*          Nip +6 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Breath Weapon
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 60 ft., Scent
*Saves:*                Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +1
*Abilities:*            Str 13, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 3, Wis 13, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Hide +7 (+15 in snow), Listen +5, Move Silently +5, Spot +4, Survival +4
*Feats:*                Alertness, Weapon Finesse
*Environment:*          Any Cold Land
*Organization:*         Solitary, Pair of Family (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:*   3  
*Treasure:*             None
*Alignment:*            Neutral
*Advancement:*          3 HD (Small), 4-6 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:*     ---

Hoar Foxes roam the arctic in small familial packs.  They appear as large foxes with silver-grey fur that turns white in winter.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Every 1d4 rounds the Hoar Fox can breathe a 30 ft. cone doing 2d6 cold damage.  DC 13 Reflex Save for half damage, Save DC is Con based.

*Skills:* Arctic Foxes get a +8 Racial Bonus on Hide Checks in snow.  They also have a +1 Racial Bonus on Listen, Move Silently and Spot Checks.

*Combat:* Fox packs usually open with their breath weapon before retreating, only to run by and spit ice a few rounds later again.

----------


## Bhu

*Orughi* (Dragonlance)
                      Medium Giant
*Hit Dice:*             4d8+8 (26 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares), Swim 60 ft.
*Armor Class:*          16 (+3 Natural. +3 Hide), touch 10, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +3/+7
*Attack:*               Weapon +7 melee or +3 Ranged
*Full Attack:*          Weapon +7 melee or +3 Ranged
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      -
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Hold Breath
*Saves:*                Fort +6, Ref +1, Will +1
*Abilities:*            Str 18, Dex 10, Con 15, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 7
*Skills:*               Listen +3, Spot +3, Swim +13
*Feats:*                Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Tonkk), Weapon Focus (Tonkk)
*Environment:*          Warm or Temperate Forest, Hills, and Mountains
*Organization:*         Solitary, pair, gang (3-4), or band (5-8), or Tribe (21-30 +35% noncombatants)
*Challenge Rating:*     2
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil 
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +1

The Orughi are an offshoot of Ogres dwelling on remote islands north of Ansalon.  They are much shorter than most Ogres being as tall as tall humans, with oily grey skin and golden hair.  Their webbed hands and feet make them very capable swimmers.  They have no official government with the eldest males of each family jointly ruling the tribe.  They worship Zeboim, and an easy way to tell if a village of crude wooden shacks belongs to the Orughi are the stone towers they build to honor her.

*Hold Breath (Ex):* An Orughi can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 10 × its Constitution score before it risks drowning. 

*Combat:* The Orguhi prefer to lure opponents into the sea or fight from a distance with their Tonkks.  They are also fond of daggers and battle axes.

----------


## Bhu

*ORUGHI*

 

_"Please tell me that isn't a jellyfish..."_  

 The Orughi are an offshoot of Ogres dwelling on remote islands north of Ansalon.  They are much shorter than most Ogres being as tall as tall humans, with oily grey skin and golden hair.  Their webbed hands and feet make them very capable swimmers.  They have no official government with the eldest males of each family jointly ruling the tribe.  They worship Zeboim, and an easy way to tell if a village of crude wooden shacks belongs to the Orughi are the stone towers they build to honor her.


ORUGHI RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +8 Strength, +4 Constitution, -4 Intelligence, -4 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Medium Size.
·   Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Base swim speed 60 ft.
·   +3 Natural Armor Bonus.
·   Hold Breath (Ex): An Orughi can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 10 × its Constitution score before it risks drowning. 
·   Racial Hit Dice: An Orughi begins with four levels of Giant, which provide 4d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +3, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +1, and Will +1.  An Orughi's Giant levels give it skill points equal to 7 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 2 Feats. Its class skills are Listen, Spot and Swim. Stonecrown Ogres are proficient with all Simple Weapons, and Light and Medium Armor.  They are also proficient with Tonkks.
·   Ogres have a Primary Slam attack doing 2d4 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slams with a Full Attack.
·   Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common, Orog, Goblin
·   Level Adjustment: +2
·   Favored Class: Fighter

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 15
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 32
*Old*: 49
*Venerable*: 65
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 3'9" Female: 3'7"
*Height Modifier*: +2d4"
*Base Weight*: Male: 150 lbs.   Female: 110 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

ORUGHI CHARACTERS 
 Like most Ogre variants, the Orughi are meant for melee.  They can be Wisdom based casters, but their Hit Dice and racial LA make this very sub-optimal.
*Adventuring Race*: Orughi generally only leave their homes when ordered by the Nzunta or their goddess.
*Character Development*: Orughi are meant for underwater combat, so you may as well specialize in that if it's a sea going campaign.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING AN ORUGHI 
 You look down on other races because you make slaves of them, despite being slaves yourselves.  The Nzunta can be cruel to you, and you visit their cruelty a thousand fold upon others.
*Personality*: You pretty much do your best to live up to every bad stereotype of the Ogre race.
*Behaviors*: You much prefer to spend your time hunting and fishing to any other activities.
*Language*: Orughi speak their own dialect of the Giant language.

ORUGHI SOCIETY 
 The Orughi are barely outside of the stone age other than metal working.  They live in crude wooden shacks and sink any ships that pass close to their homes.
*Alignment* : Due to their religion and dire past, the Orughi are almost universally Chaotic Evil.
*Lands* : The Orughi live on remote islands to the north of Ansalon.
*Settlements* : The Orughi do not settle.
*Beliefs* : Zeboim is the deity of choice for the Orughi.
*Relations*: Orughi see the other races as slaves or enemies for the most part.

ORUGHI ADVENTURES 
· Your master wants you to harass some seaside towns in Ansalon.  To serve as a distraction for whatever he is doing.
· An Aboleth has taken residence, and you have been told to move him along.
·A ship wrecks on your coastline during a hurricane, and unfortunately it has murderhobos...



*Tonkk* (Exotic Weapon)
Cost: 50 GP
Damage (M): If you succeed in a ranged attack roll you entangle an opponent.  An entangled creature takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls and a -4 penalty to Dexterity.  Huge or larger creatures are unaffected by a Tonnk.  A flying creature must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be unable to fly (assuming it uses its wings to fly) and fall to the ground. A Tonnk does not function underwater.  Each round the victim can make a DC 17 Str Check to free itself.  Until it does, the Orughi can make an Opposed Str Check eash round.  If it succeeds it pulls the entangled opponent 10 ft. closer to itself.
Critical: n/a
Range Increment: 20 ft. (max range is 50 ft.)
Weight: 10 lbs.
Type: n/a

*Orughi Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Any even numbered Level*: You may take a Racial Feat instead of a Fighter Feat at even numbered Levels.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Fast Movement can be either your land or swim speed.

----------


## Bhu

*NZUNTA FOOTSOLDIER* 

 

_"Is that a tentacle?  IS THAT A TENTACLE?"_ 

 You have been a taught to serve and worship the Nzuntas as have all your kind.  You are the army of the Nzunta empire, as well as it's only visible face.  You keep the outside world from knowing of the Nzunta until they return to rule the world as they claim prophecy has foretold.

BECOMING A NZUNTA FOOTSOLDIER   
Any Orughi proficient with weapons will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*: Orughi  
*Feats*: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Tonnk), and any 1 other combat related Feat
*Skills*: Climb (4 ranks), Intimidate (4 ranks)


*Class Skills*
 The Nzunta Footsoldier's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Aquatic Warrior
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Tohkk Warfare
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Blessings of Zeboim
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Aquatic Warrior
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Tohkk Warfare
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Blessings of Zeboim
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Aquatic Warrior
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Tohkk Warfare
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Blessings of Zeboim
10.+10   +7     +3     +3   Veteran
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Nzunta Footsoldier gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Aquatic Warrior (Ex):* At 1st Level you gain the Aquatic Subtype, but remain capable of breathing air.  At 4th Level you gain Blindsense with a 30 foot radius when under water.  At 7th Level your attacks no longer take the -2 penalty for being used underwater.

*Tonkk Warfare (Ex):* At Levels 2, 5 and 8 you may choose one of the following Bonus Feats: Able Sniper, Brutal Throw, Far Shot, Greater Weapon Focus (Tonkk), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Ranged Disarm, Weapon Focus (Tonkk).

*Blessings of Zeboim:* At Levels 3, 6 and 9 you gain one of the Blessings of Zeboim from the following list:

Aboleth's Tentacles (Ex): (Prerequisite: 9th Level) The Footsoldier gains two additional tentacle attacks with a Full Attack that do 1d6 plus half Str damage.  Opponent who are successfully struck by these tentacles must make a Fortitude Save (Save DC is Con based) or be unable to breathe for 1d6 rounds (see drowning rules in DMG).

Amphi-Dragon's Breath (Su): Once every 1d4 rounds the Footsoldier can breathe a 60 foot line of Acid doing 5d6 damage (Reflex save for half damage, Save DC is Con based).

Dragon's Fear (Ex): When the Footsoldier attacks or charges all living creatures within 30 ft. must wake a Willpower Save  (Save DC is Cha based), or become Shaken for 2d4 rounds.  If the Save is successful, that opponent is immune to this Footsoldier's Frightful Presence for 24 hours.

Imp's Cold (Ex): A Footsoldiers body generates intense cold, causing opponents to take an extra 1d4 points of
cold damage every time it succeeds with an Unarmed strike, grapple or natural attack. Creatures attacking a Footsoldier unarmed or with natural weapons take this same cold damage each time one of their attacks hits.

Kalothagh Spines (Ex): Any creatures within 5 feet of a Footsoldier must succeed at a Reflex save each round or take 1d6 piercing damage. The save DC is Dexterity-based.  Any creature hurt by a Footsoldiers spines through this method or its attack must succeed at a Reflex save, or the barbed spines will hook in the creatures flesh, causing the spine to detach from the Footsoldier.  Removing the spines results in another 1d4 points of damage. A Footsoldier is assumed to have 2d8+16 spines at any given time. It takes one week for its spines to grow back. 

Magori's Blood (Ex): Whenever an opponent within 5 feet of the Footsoldier deals damage to it with a slashing or piercing
weapon, he must make a DC Reflex save or take 2d4 points of acid damage as the Footsoldiers blood splatters him. Success
negates all damage. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Veteran:* So long  as you are touching the sea you are immune to critical hits.

PLAYING A NZUNTA FOOTSOLDIER 
 The Nzunta are Gods, the true rulers of the world.  You were born to serve them, and they will reward you when the world is theirs again. 
*Combat*: You try to lure opponents into the water where they are more vulnerable.  You're also fond of ambushing ships, pulling sailors off the decks.
*Advancement*: How you advance depends entirely on your masters.
*Resources*: You have what you can steal or what the Nzunta give you. 

NZUNTA FOOTSOLDIERS IN THE WORLD 
_"If you see tall stone towers on an island, give it a wide berth."_ 
 As far as the world knows the Orughi are marauding brutes, much like any other.  No one suspects your hidden masters.
*Daily Life*: Much of your day is spent hunting and fishing unless your masters need you.  Or a ship sails too close.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Being servants of the Nzunta, you pretty much aren't allowed to have other ties.

NPC Reaction 
 You're a monster, NPC's treat you much like any other monster.

NZUNTA FOOTSOLDIERS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes the PC is the servant of an evil empire hellbent on world domination (or at least they consider themselves that).  Might be best as an NPC class.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for Evil Campaigns set in the oceans of the Forgotten Realms.
*Encounters*: The Orughi and their masters only exist on remote islands north of Ansalon.

Sample Encounter 
*EL x*: The PC's run aground in a horrible storm.  The superstitious crew is terrified of the stone towers on the island.  Turns out they have reason to be.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC NZUNTA FOOTSOLDIER* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Nzunta Footsoldier gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th



Orughi Racial Feats

Further Blessings of Zeboim
You have been especially blessed by the Sea Goddess.
*Prerequisites*: Orughi, Blessings of Zeboim
*Benefits*: This Feat can be chosen multiple times, and must be chosen for a different blessing each time:

Aboleth's Tentacles (Ex): (Prerequisite: 9th Level) Opponents who fail a Save vs your tentacle attack now permanently lose the ability to breathe air, becoming able to breathe water instead.  Remove Disease, Heal or Mass Heal will cure this.

Amphi-Dragon's Breath (Su): Your Breath Weapon does 8d6 damage.

Dragon's Fear (Ex): Opponents who fail their Save vs your Frightful Presence they are Frightened instead of Shaken.

Imp's Cold (Ex): Your cold damage increases to2d4.

Kalothagh Spines (Ex): Your spines now regrow instantly, effectively giving you unlimited spines.

Magori's Blood (Ex): A successful Save now only halves damage instead of negating it.

----------


## Bhu

*Jagre* (Maztica)
                      Huge Giant
*Hit Dice:*             12d8+36 (90 hp)
*Initiative:*           -2
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          17 (-1 Size, -1 Dex, +5 Natural, +4 Hide), touch 8, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +9/+20
*Attack:*               Slam +15 melee (1d6+7) or Weapon +15 melee 
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +15 melee (1d6+7) or Weapon +15 melee 
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      -
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Displacer Beast Armor
*Saves:*                Fort +11, Ref +5, Will +8
*Abilities:*            Str 24, Dex 8, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Climb +7, Hide +7, Listen +7, Move Silently +7, Spot +7, Survival +5
*Feats:*                Alertness, Dodge, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Stealthy
*Environment:*          Any
*Organization:*         Solitary, pair, gang (3-4), or band (5-8), or Tribe (21-30 +35% noncombatants)
*Challenge Rating:*     6
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Any Evil 
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +3

Jagre are high level Jaguar Knights loyal to the God of war Zaltec.  As a reward they have been changed into 16' tall Ogre-like monstrosities bearing the mark of the Viperhand on their chests.  Normally armed with clubs or macas, they wear the enchanted hides of Displacer Beasts as Armor.
*
Displacer Beast Armor:* All Jagre are given a set of +1 Hide armor.  Some go so far as to endure rituals bonding this armor to their skin making it impossible to remove.  A Jagre wearing it may change into a Displacer Beast at will (this ability only works for the Jagre).  This works exactly like Alternate Form with the following exceptions: It gains all the Special Qualities of it's Displacer Beast Form, and it still gains the Armor Bonus from it's armor.

*Combat:* Jagre are equally divided between those who enjoy attacking as beasts, and those who like beating opponents to death with weapons.  They generally aren't subtle.

----------


## Bhu

*JAGRE*

 

_"You will bow to Zaltec."_  

 Jagre are high level Jaguar Knights loyal to the God of war Zaltec.  As a reward they have been changed into 16' tall Ogre-like monstrosities bearing the mark of the Viperhand on their chests.  Normally armed with clubs or macas, they wear the enchanted hides of Displacer Beasts as Armor.  In Displacer Beast form their fur is colored similar to that of a jaguar.

JAGRE RACIAL TRAITS  
�   +14 Strength, +6 Constitution, +4 Wisdom, -2 Dexterity
�   Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
�   Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
�   Base land speed 30 ft.
�   +5 Natural Armor Bonus.
�   Displacer Beast Armor (Ex): All Jagre are given a set of +1 Hide armor.  Some go so far as to endure rituals bonding this armor to their skin making it impossible to remove, though the armor will not work for non-Jagre's.  A Jagre wearing it may change into a Displacer Beast at will (this ability only works for the Jagre).  This works exactly like Alternate Form with the following exceptions: It gains all the Special Qualities of it's Displacer Beast Form, and it still gains the Armor Bonus from it's armor.
�   Racial Hit Dice: A Jagre begins with twelve levels of Giant, which provide 12d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +9, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +8, Ref +4, and Will +4.  A Stonecrown Ogres Giant levels give it skill points equal to 15 � (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 5 Feats. Its class skills are Climb, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot and Survival. Jagres are proficient with all Simple Weapons, and Light and Medium Armor.  They are also proficient with the Macas.
�   Jagres have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slams with a Full Attack.
�   Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common.
�   Level Adjustment: +3
�   Favored Class: Fighter

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 15
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 35
*Old*: 53
*Venerable*: 70
*Maximum Age*: +2d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 16 ft.   Female: 15 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +3d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 4000 lbs.   Female: 3500 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x 100 lbs.

JAGRE CHARACTERS 
 Your Racial Hit Dice and LA rule out spellcaster, so like most Giant types your option is melee.
*Adventuring Race*: Jagre go on adventures because they are ordered to.
*Character Development*: You'll be fighting a lot as a Displacer Beast, so it may help to specialize in fighting in doing so.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A JAGRE 
 You're in charge, and it shows.  Especially when someone is foolish enough to tell you no.  Being refused tends to send you into homicidal rages.
*Personality*: You are basically an anthropophagous fascist with a strong streak of religious zealotry.  No cruelty is too small for you.
*Behaviors*: Jagre's are obsessed with both hunting and control.  Particularly control.  They are also pushing the expansion of their kind.
*Language*: Jagre speak Giant, and most speak Common as well.

JAGRE SOCIETY 
 Jagre are the leaders of Nexal, and all must obey them other than Hoxitl and the Beast Leaders.
*Alignment* : All Jagre are Evil, and most are Chaotic as well.
*Lands* : All known Jagre live in the Valley of Nexal.
*Settlements* : See above.
*Beliefs* : All Jagres worship Zaltec.
*Relations*: Jagre are carnivores who prefer Humanoid meat, so they aren't well liked.  Except by Ogres and the Viperhand (Ogres and Jagres breed Jagres, so there is some alliance there).

JAGRE ADVENTURES 
[li]Someone is killing the agents of the Viperhand, and you have been tasked with stopping it.[/li]
[li]Someone is deliberately targeting Jagre children, and you have been chosen to stop it.[/li]
[li]Things have been odd since a comet passed recently.  The human slaves have been acting oddly, and in concert.  You'd swear they were possessed.[/li]


*Jagre Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Any even numbered Level*: Instead of a Fighter Feat you may choose a Racial Feat.

----------


## Bhu

Okay I've has some 70 hour weeks delaying posting, gimme a nit and I'll have stuff up.

----------


## Bhu

*TLATOANI* 

 

_"Obedience leads to true freedom."_  

 The Tlatoani are the leaders of the Jagre, and often lead gangs of Orcs, Ogres and Trolls on raids for slaves.

BECOMING A TLATOANI   
Any Jagre that has undergone the Ritual of Merging will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*: Jagre 
*Skills*:  Climb 4 ranks, Intimidate 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Ritual of Merging, Improved Bond


*Class Skills*
 The Tlatoani's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int),  Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Knowledge (geography) (Int), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Use Rope (Dex). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    The Ritual of Merging
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Hishna Magic
3. +2    +3     +1     +3    Leadership
4. +3    +4     +1     +4    The Ritual of Merging
5. +3    +4     +1     +4    Hishna Magic
6. +4    +5     +2     +5    Leadership
7. +5    +5     +2     +5    The Ritual of Merging
8. +6    +6     +2     +6    Hishna Magic
9. +6    +6     +3     +6    Leadership
10.+7    +7     +3     +7    Beast Lord
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Tlatoani gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies

*The Ritual of Merging (Su):* At 1st Level you gain a +2 Deflection Bonus to AC in Displacer Beast Form.

At 4th Level you also now gain your Resistance to Ranged Attacks Bonus when not in Displacer Beast Form.

At 7th Level may instead turn into a Displacer Beast Pack Lord once you also have at least 18 HD.

*Hishna Magic (Sp):* At Levels 2, 5 and 8 you can choose one spell from the Hishna Magic spell list.  You may cast that spell 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.  At 2nd Level you can choose any spell of 3rd Level or less.  At 5th Level you can choose any spell of 4th Level or less, and at 8th Level you can choose any spell of 5th Level or less.

*Leadership:* At third Level your Leadership Score is your ECL plus your Charisma modifier.  All your Cohorts/followers must be Orcs.  At 6th Level your Cohort can be an Ogre if your leadership Score is 9 or higher.  At 9th Level your Cohort can be a Troll if your leadership Score is 14 or higher.  

*Beast Lord:* At 10th Level you get a +10 Bonus on your leadership Score.

PLAYING A TLATOANI 
 You are a born leader of monsters.  Cruelty is like a drug to you. 
*Combat*: You prefer mixing it up in melee combat despite your ranged defenses.  You like the feel of blood on your hands.
*Advancement*: Your advancement is determined solely by the Viperhand.
*Resources*: You have whatever gifts Zaltec bestows on you, and whatever you can take as plunder. 

TLATOANI IN THE WORLD 
_"Any excuse will serve a tyrant."_ 
 The world lives in horror of you cult and it's anthropophagus tendencies.
*Daily Life*: You manage much of the Viperhand's daily affairs, especially raids and warfare.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: All Tlatoani belong to Zaltec's cult.

NPC Reaction 
 You are regarded with the fear usually shown to monsters.

TLATOANI IN THE GAME 
 This assumes the PC is a leader of sorts in an evil cult, and might be best left for npc's.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for an all Evil campaign set in Maztica, but shouldn't be hard to adapt.
*Encounters*: The Tlatoani are rarely found outside the Valley on Nexal.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 15*: The PC's are hired by a sketchy looking Orc to guard his Lords property, which turns out to be human.  Can they rescue the slaves without being found out?


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC TLATOANI* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Tlatoani gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th



Jagre Racial Feats

Ritual of Merging
You have undergone an unholy ceremony to bond your magical armor to you.
*Prerequisites*: Jagre, Con 20+
*Benefits*: Your +1 Hide Armor bonds with your skin making it impossible to remove.  Additionally you no longer take a Movement Penalty and an Arcane Spell Failure Chance.


Improved Bond
Your armors bond is strengthened through further rituals.
*Prerequisites*: Jagre, Ritual of Merging
*Benefits*: You no longer have a maximum Dex Bonus to AC or an Armor Check Penalty.


Greater Bond
You are remarkably well disciplined, even in the throes of intense anger.
*Prerequisites*: Jagre, Improved Bond
*Benefits*: You may now use the Displacer Beasts Displacement ability in Jagre form as well.


Improved Hishna Magic
You have received further magical training.
*Prerequisites*: Jagre, Hishna Magic
*Benefits*: You may choose an additional spell from the Hishna Magic spell list to cast 1/day as a Spell-like Ability.  This must be a spell of a Level you would have access to via your Hishna Magic Class Ability.


*Maca*
12 GP, 1d8 Slashing Damage, Critical 19-20/x2, 6 lbs.  


*[size=14pt]HISHNA MAGIC[/size]*

*1st:* Animate Fire, Charm Animal, Deathwatch, Detect Animals or Plants, Disguise Self, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Magic Weapon, Summon Natures Ally I

*2nd:* Alter Self, Combust, Darkness, Dessicate, Hunter's Eye, Invisibility, Produce Flame, Summon Natures Ally II, Tojanida Sight

*3rd:* Invisibility Sphere, Know Opponent, Lesser Shadow Tentacle, Serpent Arrow, Summon Natures Ally III

*4th:* Bestow Curse, Evard's Black Tentacles, Know Vulnerabilities, Polymorph, Summon Natures Ally IV

*5th:* Dispel Water, Fleshshiver, Insect Plague, Shroud of Flame, Summon Natures Ally V

----------


## Bhu

I may need to retool the Runecaster, it's playtesting a little off.

----------


## Bhu

Whilst i finish up hishna magic:

*Zakharan Ogre* (Al-Qadim)
                      Large Giant
*Hit Dice:*             4d8+8 (26 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          13 (-1 Size, +4 Natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +3/+11
*Attack:*               Claw +6 melee (1d6+4) or Weapon +6 melee 
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +6 melee (1d6+4) or Weapon +6 melee 
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      -
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision
*Saves:*                Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +1
*Abilities:*            Str 18, Dex 10, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Intimidate +2, Listen +2, Spot +2
*Feats:*                Power Attack, Cleave
*Environment:*          Any 
*Organization:*         Solitary, pair, gang (3-4), or band (5-8)
*Challenge Rating:*     2
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Any 
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +2

Zakharan Ogres are 10' tall slender humanoids with yellow skin, purple eyes, and orange claws and teeth.  Hair ranges from blue-black to dark green.  Some have violet skin, and are shunned as it is assumed this means they have Ogre-Magi blood.  

*Combat:*  Zakharan Ogres are more intelligent than their brutish kin, whom they consider animals.  They actually use tactics as opposed to simply running up and wailing.

----------


## Bhu

*ZAKHARAN OGRE*

 

_"A patient man is a wise man."_  

 Zakharan Ogres are 10' tall slender humanoids with yellow skin, purple eyes, and orange claws and teeth.  Hair ranges from blue-black to dark green.  Some have violet skin, and are shunned as it is assumed this means they have Ogre-Magi blood. 

ZAKHARAN OGRE RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +8 Strength, +4 Constitution, -2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
·   Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   +4 Natural Armor Bonus.
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Zakharan Ogre begins with four levels of Giant, which provide 4d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +3, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +1, and Will +1.  A Zakharan Ogres Giant levels give it skill points equal to 7 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 2 Feats. Its class skills are Intimidate, Listen, and  Spot.  
·   Ogres have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Claws with a Full Attack.
·   Automatic Languages: Midani, Giant. Bonus Languages: Common.
·   Level Adjustment: +2
·   Favored Class: Fighter, Rogue, Cleric, or Sha'ir (Barbarian for wild Ogres)

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 15
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 35
*Old*: 53
*Venerable*: 70
*Maximum Age*: +2d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 9' Female: 8'4"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 250 lbs.   Female: 200 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

ZAKHARAN OGRE CHARACTERS 
 Ogres are mostly warriors, though many become rogues or priests as well.  They're perfect as beat sticks tho.
*Adventuring Race*: Ogre reasoning for adventures vary as much as humans do.
*Character Development*: Many Ogres become Sha'ir or priests.  Try to make up for your obvious deficiencies in caster level if you do.
*Character Names*: Ogres generally adopt the naming conventions of the local culture.

ROLEPLAYING A ZAKHARAN OGRE 
 Always be the first to volunteer, it shows how useful you are.  Always keep your word.  trust is everything.
*Personality*: Ogres tend to be honorable and relatable people.  Wild Ogres are brutes though.
*Behaviors*: Given the old prejudices against your species, you are very conscious about fitting in.  You do your best to be amiable and not rock the boat in any way.
*Language*: Most Ogres know Midani and Giant.

ZAKHARAN OGRE SOCIETY 
 Ogres are eager to fit in given that there is some slight prejudice against them due to the actions of their distant relatives.  They do their best to fit in whatever society they live among.
*Alignment* : Zakharan Ogres vary as widely as humans do in Alignment..
*Lands* : Zakharan Ogres are generally city dwellers.
*Settlements* : Ogres who don't live in cities are generally barbaric nomads.
*Beliefs* : Ogres who live in cities tend to conform to the local religions.
*Relations*: Zakharan Ogres are surprisingly civilized and even tempered for the most part.  They don't get along with Ogrima or Ogre Mages or evil Giants though.

ZAKHARAN OGRE ADVENTURES 
[li]Someone is stealing babies, and as usual Ogres are being blamed.  You need to find out who is setting your people up for a fall.[/li]
[li]A violet skinned Ogre has come to the city telling tales of evil Djinn plotting to destroy you all.  You know him to be honorable, but no one else will listen due to the color of his skin.[/li]
[li]A strange mental illness has befallen your people, driving them too madness and cannibalism.  You have been asked to find the cure.[/li]


*Zakharan Ogre Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Any even numbered Level*: You may take a Racial Feat instead of a Fighter Feat at even numbered Levels.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Fast Movement with any Racial Feat.

----------


## Bhu

*ASKAR* 

 

_"I will not hear you speak about my home in this manner!"_  

 Askars are the default civilized warrior in Al-Qadim.  They serve as city and caravan guards and the personal guard of the nobility.  They are urbane, literate and in a good position to become rulers themselves someday.  Their one flaw is a tendency towards chauvinism and nationalism.  Even in their country of origin they tend to believe their particular city is the best the country has to offer.

BECOMING AN ASKAR   
Just about any Fighter qualifies easily.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Special*:  Cannot be illiterate
*Feats*:  Weapon Focus (Scimitar or Spear), Weapon Specialization (Scimitar or Spear), any other Fighter Feat
*Skills*:  Craft (armor, weapons) 4 ranks


*Class Skills*
 The Askar's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (local) (Int), Listen (Wis), Perform (Cha), Profession (Wis), Ride (Dex) and Spot (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Local Celebrity
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Guardsman
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Military Training
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Local Celebrity
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Guardsman
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Military Training
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Local Celebrity
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Guardsman
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Military Training
10.+10   +7     +3     +3    Veteran
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: An Askar gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Local Celebrity (Ex):* At 1st Level you gain a +2 Circumstance Bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information Checks made against members of your home city.  At 4th Level you gain a +2 Circumstance Bonus on Intimidation and Sense Motive Checks made against targets who are not natives of your city.  At 7th Level you gain a +2 Circumstance Bonus on Knowledge (Local, Nobility) Checks.

*Guardsman (Ex):* At 2nd Level you gain a +1 Bonus on Listen and Spot Checks, as well as Saving Throws meant to avoid Fatigue or Exhaustion.  This Bonus increases to +2 at Level 5 and +3 at Level 8.

*Military Training (Ex):*  At 3rd Level you gain a +1 Bonus to Attack  and Initiative rolls while defending your city, it's inhabitants, or an Ally.  This increases to +2 at Level 6, and +3 at Level 9.

*Veteran (Ex):* At 10th Level you are immune to Mind-Affecting Effects. 

PLAYING AN ASKAR 
 Your town is the best town.  You know it's the best town because it's yours.  And everyone else is nothing by way of comparison.  Sure, your town might be a dirt farm, but it's a very moral, upstanding dirt farm. 
*Combat*: You tend to be a bog standard guardsman.  Combat tends to be infrequent, but quite desperate when it does.  Staying alert is your friend.
*Advancement*: Your advancement depends on the needs of your city.
*Resources*: Most Askars enjoy the patronage of the city, so depending on how stingy the locals are you can usually enjoy things like discounts from the local merchants. 

ASKAR IN THE WORLD 
_"Do not discuss politics with the guards..."_ 
 Askars can sometimes be local celebrities, and even the ones who aren't are still 'local boys'.  At least to the locals.  The worst Askar can be violent bigots who bring shame to the profession.
*Daily Life*: Generally you spend your days guarding something or someone.  With luck there are no raids on your shift.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: All Askar belong to their local army or militia, and many belong to Merchants Guilds or other civic associations.

NPC Reaction 
 Locals love you.  Outsiders...not so much.

ASKAR IN THE GAME 
 This assumes you're a local guard, which may be difficult to craft adventures in which you aren't traveling on behalf of the town or it's inhabitants.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for Al-Qadim, but can be used as a generic local militia PrC.
*Encounters*: PC's will generally see Askar when entering their city or any important location within it.  They might also be guarding merchants or nobles who are traveling.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are entering a town for supplies, and are halted by the local guards

Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC ASKAR* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Guardsman* At Level 22 and every 4 Levels thereafter your Guardsman Bonus increases +1.
*Military Training* At Level 23 and every 4 Levels thereafter your Military Training Bonus increases +1.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Askar gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th




Zakharan Ogre Racial Feats

Social Butterfly
You adopt well to new societies due to your need to fit in.
*Prerequisites*: Zakharan Ogre
*Benefits*: This is effectively the same as Wanderer's Diplomacy (see PHB 2), but you need to be an Ogre instead of a halfling.


Ogrima Heritage
You have Ogrima blood, which causes you considerable societal prejudice.
*Prerequisites*: Zakharan Ogre, Cha 13+
*Benefits*: You may cast one of the following at will as a Sorcerer whose Caster Level is equal to half your Hit Dice: Alter Self, Blur.  Attitudes of Zakharan Ogres towards you can never be better than Unfriendly.


Oni-Killer
You are well used to combating Ogre Magi.
*Prerequisites*: Zakharan Ogre, Wis 13+
*Benefits*: You gain a +1 Resistance Bonus on Willpower Saves.


Improved Oni-Killer
You have received further combat training.
*Prerequisites*: Oni-Killer
*Benefits*: You gain a +1 Resistance Bonus on Reflex Saves.

----------


## Bhu

*Fachan* (Red Steel)
                      Large Giant
*Hit Dice:*             8d8+24 (60 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          16 (-1 Size, +2 Dex, +5 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+16
*Attack:*               Kick +11 melee (1d8+6) or Club +11 melee (1d8+6) or Rock +11 ranged (2d6+6)
*Full Attack:*          Kick +11 melee (1d8+6) or Club +11 melee (1d8+6) or Rock +11 ranged (2d6+6)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Uncanny Dodge, Darkvision 60 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +9, Ref +4, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 23, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills:*               Climb +7, Jump +7, Listen +14, Spot +5
*Feats:*                Brutal Throw, Power Attack, Power Throw
*Environment:*          Any Mountain
*Organization:*         Solitary, pair, gang (3-4), or band (5-8)
*Challenge Rating:*    6
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +2

1 in 400 Ogre births results in a mutant known as the Fachan: a giant with one arm, one leg, and one eye.  They have gray skin, black hair, and purple eyes, and unfortunately for the other Ogres they breed true.  They kill and eat anything other than Ogres, and maybe the Orcs who sometimes hire them as guards because of their advanced hearing.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 120 feet for a Fachans thrown rocks.  Some 10% of Fachan will be armed with a Legacy Leech.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* This is identical to the Rogue Ability listed in the PHB.

*Skills:* Fachan have a +8 Racial Bonus to Listen Checks

*Combat:* With only one arm the Fachan have to decide between using a club or morningstar for melee, or throwing rocks at range.

----------


## Bhu

*FACHAN*

 

_"My ears are better than the average dogs you know."_  

 1 in 400 Ogre births results in a mutant known as the Fachan: a giant with one arm, one leg, and one eye.  They have gray skin, black hair, and purple eyes, and unfortunately for the other Ogres they breed true.  They kill and eat anything other than Ogres, and maybe the Orcs who sometimes hire them as guards because of their advanced hearing.

FACHAN RACIAL TRAITS  
· +12 Strength, +4 Dexterity, +6 Constitution, +2 Wisdom, -4 Intelligence (minimum 3), -4 Cha.
· Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.  Space is 10', Reach is 10'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
· Base land speed 30 ft.
· +5 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 120 feet for a Fachan's thrown rocks.
· Uncanny Dodge (Ex): Identical to the Rogue Ability of the same name on page 50 of the PHB.
· Darkvision 60 ft. 
· Racial Hit Dice: A Fachan begins with eight levels of Giant, which provide 8d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +6, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +2, and Will +2.  A Fachan's Giant levels give it skill points equal to 11 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 3 Feats.  Its class skills are Climb, Jump, Listen, and Spot.   Fachan have a +8 Racial Bonus to Listen Checks.
·   Fachan have a Primary Kick attack doing 1d8 plus Strength Bonus.  
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common, Orc.
· Level Adjustment: +2
· Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 15
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 32
*Old*: 49
*Venerable*: 65
*Maximum Age*: +2d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 9'6" Female: 8'10"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 500 lbs.   Female: 430 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.


FACHAN CHARACTERS 
 Fachan are beatsticks.  They're LA and Racial HD preclude them being just about anything else.
*Adventuring Race*: Fachan are often mercenaries, but plenty go on journeys of revenge as well.
*Character Development*: Given your relatively high Dexterity for a Giant, you may wish to take advantage of Feats and possibilities that would not normally be open to you.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A FACHAN 
 If it's weaker than you, it's a toy or food.  If it's stronger than you, bide your time until you sea a weakness you can exploit.
*Personality*: Fachan are renowned for their pointless cruelty, to the point even most Evil warlords consider them not worthy of employing due to the drama.
*Behaviors*: Torture, anthropophagy, and murder are common Fachan past times.
*Language*: Fachan speak Giant, thought most don't read or write.

FACHAN SOCIETY 
 Fachan are tribal brutes who model their society on that of Ogres, but with even worse depravity.
*Alignment* : Fachan are almost universally Chaotic Evil.
*Lands* : Fachan prefer to live alone on barren mountains.
*Settlements* : Fachan prefer to live where they can hide.  Their tendency to eat humanoids makes them outcasts.
*Beliefs* : Fachan aren't generally religious.
*Relations*: Only Orcs and Ogres make any effort to relate to the Fachan, everyone else calls them monsters.

FACHAN ADVENTURES 
· A Crimson Dragon has taken up residence on your tribes mountain, and you need to find a way to convince it there are better places to live.
· The Orc tribe you scout for was wiped out while you were out, and you are _pissed._
·You have suffered some odd mutations recently, and you thought they were part of the Red Curse.  Now you aren't so sure, and you have set off on a trek to find a local Shaman.  All of which appear to be missing...


*Fachan Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Lose Wild Empathy.
*Level 2*: You have different options with Combat Mastery
*Combat Mastery:*  Hurler gains you the following Feats: Power Attack (1st), Brutal Throw (6th), and Power Throw (11th).
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Cruelty.
*Cruelty:* Your Critical threat range increases by +1, and you receive a +4 Bonus on Critical Confirmation rolls.


*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Rage with Whirling Frenzy (see here  http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/cl...reVariants.htm  )

----------


## Stratovarius

If you want it, I've got these folks Bhu:
Orc Warboss
Orc Shaman
Goblin Shaman

----------


## Bhu

> If you want it, I've got these folks Bhu:
> Orc Warboss
> Orc Shaman
> Goblin Shaman


Hi Strat!  I'll add em to the front page today.

*WRECKER* 

 

_"Nothing makes me happier than the screams of the drowning."_  

 Island Giants are well known for wrecking ships that sail near their islands.  In fact some of them specialize in it.

BECOMING A WRECKER   
Most Island Giants will probably qualify for this.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Island Giant
*Class Abilities*:  Rage
*Feats*:  Point Blank Shot, Power Attack


*Class Skills*
 The Wrecker's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are are Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d12



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Clubmaker
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Stonethrower
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Shipwrecker
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Clubmaker
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Stonethrower
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Shipwrecker
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Clubmaker
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Stonethrower
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Shipwrecker
10.+10   +7     +3     +3    Master of Violence
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Wrecker gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Clubmaker (Ex):* Your ability to uproot trees from the ground means you are rarely without a weapon on your island home.  If necessary the Wrecker can uproot a tree as a Full Round Action.  It must make a Str Check whose DC depends on the size of the tree: 20 for Medium, 25 for Large, 30 for Huge.  They may wield these trees as clubs, with damage varying based on size: Medium is 2d6 plus Str (one handed), Large is 3d6 plus Str (one handed), Huge is 4d6 plus one and a half times Str (two handed).  They may also throw theses trees, with a Range Increment of 30'.

At 4th Level they do one additional die of damage with these improvised clubs.

At 7th Level they do another additional die of damage with their clubs.

*Stonethrower (Ex):* You have excelled in your rock throwing abilities, especially distance.  At 2nd Level you do one additional die of damage, and the range of your thrown rocks increases by +20 ft.

At 5th Level your thrown rocks do one more additional die of damage, and their range increases an additional +20 ft.

At 8th Level your thrown rocks do one more additional die of damage, and their range increases an additional +30 ft.

*Shipwrecker (Ex):* At 3rd Level your thrown rocks ignore the Hardness rating of target vehicles.

At 6th Level a submerged Wrecker that surfaces under a boat or ship less than 20 feet long capsizes the vessel 95% of the time. It has a 50% chance to capsize a vessel from 20 to 60 feet long and a 20% chance to capsize one over 60 feet long.

At 9th Level the chances of capsizing a vessel increase to 100% if it's 20 ft. or less, 60% for a vessel from 20 to 60 ft. long, and 30% for vessels over 60 ft. long.

*Master of Violence (Ex):* At 10th Level you may reroll any damage dice that roll a 2 or less.

PLAYING A WRECKER 
 You love wrecking ships.  Just love it.  You actually get super depressed if you go any length of time without killing people.  Yeah technically you're the islands main defense, but you're a very...proactive defense.
*Combat*: Combat for you generally consists of shrinking ships with boulders, waiting for the crew to swim to shore, and then beating them to death.  
*Advancement*: Most Wreckers are staggeringly similar.  They are creatures with simple passions.
*Resources*: You only have the resources you can steal pretty much. 

WRECKERS IN THE WORLD 
_"There's a reason no one visits the archipelago..."_ 
 You live on a deserted island in the middle of nowhere.  You don't interact much with anything.
*Daily Life*: You're pretty much a sadistic whacko who scans the horizon for the opportunity to torture and kill people.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Island Giants aren't the organizing type.

NPC Reaction 
 No one likes Wreckers.  Even their own kind.

WRECKERS IN THE GAME 
 This class is probably best for all Evil campaigns, considering as it's predicated on those taking it being a sadistic monster.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for Al-Qadim, but could easily be adopted to other settings.
*Encounters*: Wreckers occasionally hire out as mercs, but mostly they're only found on their island homes.

Sample Encounter 
*EL x*:The PC's are on the lookout, guarding the merchant vessel they're on from pirates, when a huge boulder crashes through the hull.  Gonna be one of them days.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC WRECKER* 

*Hit Die:* d12
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Wrecker gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th



Island Giant Racial Feats

Cyclopean Anger
You have but one eye and some rage issues.
*Prerequisites*: Island Giant
*Benefits*: Once per day you can do maximum damage with an attack.

Crabskin
Your skin is covered in small spines.
*Prerequisites*: Island Giant, Con 25+
*Benefits*: Opponents who attack you with natural attacks, unarmed strikes or grapples takes it's own Str modifier in piercing damage.

Body of Stone
Your wounds do not bleed.
*Prerequisites*: Island Giant, Con 25+
*Benefits*: You don't take bleeding damage.

Hooves
Your hooves allow you to stomp smaller opponents.
*Prerequisites*: Island Giant
*Benefits*:  You gain a Trample attack doing 2d6 plus one and a half times Str modifier damage.

----------


## Bhu

*WATCHER* 

 

_"My hearing is better than the average dogs you know."_  

 A Watcher is a Fachan employed as a watchman for a local Lord or tribe.  Their job is to warn the tribe of danger, stall or sabotage interlopers, and scout for raiding parties.

BECOMING A WATCHER   
Any Fachan with the appropriate skills will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Fachan
*Skills*:  Hide 4 ranks, Listen 4 ranks, Move Silently 4 ranks, Spot 4 ranks
*Feats:* Greater Hearing, Improved Hearing


*Class Skills*
 The Watcher's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (geography) (Int), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Ambush +1d6
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Stealthy
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Track
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Ambush +2d6
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Camouflage
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Woodland Stride
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Ambush +3d6
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Hide in Plain Sight
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Swift Tracker
10.+10   +7     +3     +3   Veteran Watcher
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Watcher gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Watcher makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 at Levels 4 and 7.

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The Watcher must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Watchers can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while ambushing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20', and it increases by another +20 ft. at Level 7.

A Watcher loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the Ambush ability from another class, the bonuses stack.

*Stealthy:* At 2nd Level you gain Stealthy as a Bonus Feat.

*Track:* At 3rd Level you gain Track as a Bonus Feat.

*Camouflage (Ex):* Identical to the Ranger Ability of the same name listed in the PHB.

*Woodland Stride (Ex):* Identical to the Ranger Ability of the same name listed in the PHB.

*Hide in Plain Sight (Ex):* Identical to the Ranger Ability of the same name listed in the PHB.
*
Swift Tracker (Ex):* Identical to the Ranger Ability of the same name listed in the PHB.

*Veteran Watcher:* At 10th Level the range of your Greater Hearing Feat increases 20 ft., and you no longer take Size Penalties to Hide Checks.  Any Penalties you gain to Listen or Spot Checks due to range are lowered by 2.

PLAYING A WATCHER 
 People (well monsters usually) hire you as guards.  Your entire purpose is to make sure outsiders don't get close to your charge. 
*Combat*: You're the watchman who acts as an early warning system to the tribe/person who hired you.  Speed and perception are at least as important as martial skill for you, as you prefer to attack from ambush.
*Advancement*: Most Watchers progress similarly.  They have a pretty limited skillset.
*Resources*: You usually have a patron Orc or Ogre tribe.  The lucky among you get jobs with less discriminating would be tyrants with money. 

WATCHERS IN THE WORLD 
_
'Keep yer eyes open, the local Giants are surprisingly good at hiding."_ 
 On duty you don't interact with the world at all, unless there are intruders or war is declared.  Even off duty your personality drives others off.
*Daily Life*: Much of your day is spent on some lonely mountain in the middle of nowhere listening intently for trouble.  In less boring times you scout for some rich guys army.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Most of you are hired by Orc or Ogre tribes.  Some of the luckier Watchers become mercs for armies.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's treat you like any other bloodthirsty monster.  Which is what you are.

WATCHERS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes the PC is both a member of an Evil anthropophagous race, and hired to guard someone or something.  Might get the PC's in a bit of a situation when they enter town...
*Adaptation*: This is a probably best for all Evil campaigns, but could be adapted to races of similar build and abilities.
*Encounters*: Watchers are generally found guarding Orc, Ogre or Fachan encampments, though on rare occasion other Evil beings will hire them.

Sample Encounter 
*EL x*: The PC's have been hired to help destroy a local Orc Warren.  Something is killing of the Lords men en route to it, and he wants you to eliminate that something.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC WATCHER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Ambush* You gain an additional die of Ambush at Level 21 and every 4 Levels thereafter.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Watcher gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th



Fachan Racial Feats

Improved Hearing
You can hear better than the average bat.
*Prerequisites*: Fachan
*Benefits*: The Check DC of your Listen Checks extends from +1 per 10 feet to +1 per 100 feet.


Greater Hearing
You even do well against invisible opponents.
*Prerequisites*: Fachan, Improved Hearing
*Benefits*:  You can sense all foes within 40 feet as a sighted creature would. Beyond that range, you treat all targets as having total concealment.

You are susceptible to sound- and scent-based attacks, however, and are affected normally by loud noises and sonic spells (such as ghost sound or silence) and overpowering odors (such as stinking cloud or incense-heavy air). Negating your sense of smell or hearing reduces this ability to normal Blind-Fight (as the feat). If both these senses are negated, you are effectively blinded. 


Hard Hitting
You are good with melee weapons.
*Prerequisites*: Fachan, Power Attack
*Benefits*: When using your Power Attack Feat you do +2 damage, and have a +2 Bonus on Critical Confirmation rolls.


Harder Hitting
You have received further combat training.
*Prerequisites*: Fachan, Hard Hitting
*Benefits*: Your bonus to damage and Critical Confirmation rolls increases to +4.

----------


## Bhu

*Fachan*
                      Large Giant
*Hit Dice:*             6d8+18 (45 hp)
*Initiative:*           +6
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          17 (-1 Size, +2 Dex, +6 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +4/+12
*Attack:*               Kick +8 melee (2d6+4) or Mace +7 melee (2d6+4) or Rock +5 ranged (2d8+4)
*Full Attack:*          Kick +8 melee (2d6+4) or Mace +7 melee (2d6+4) or Rock +5 ranged (2d8+4)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rock Throwing
*Special Qualities:*    Low-Light Vision, Regain Footing
*Saves:*                Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +2
*Abilities:*            Str 18, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Jump +14, Listen +10, Spot +5
*Feats:*                Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Kick)
*Environment:*          Any Hills
*Organization:*         Single, Pair or Group (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +3

Fachan look like Ogres with one eye, arm and leg.  Indeed they are a genetic offshoot of the Ogre species, and about 1 in 400 births result in a Fachan.  They are overly muscled with dark gray brown skin, and their eye is purple with a white pupil.  Note this Fachan is the version from the old Creature Catalogue insert.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 60 feet for a Fachans thrown rocks. 

*Regain Footing (Ex):* Fachan may stand up from a Prone position as a Swift Action.

*Skills:* Fachan gain a +8 Racial Bonus on Jump and Listen Checks.

*Combat:* Fachan prefer to soften opponents with rocks before moving in to melee.

----------


## Bhu

*FACHAN*

 

_"HALT!"_  

 Fachan look like Ogres with one eye, arm and leg.  Indeed they are a genetic offshoot of the Ogre species, and about 1 in 400 births result in a Fachan.  They are overly muscled with dark gray brown skin, and their eye is purple with a white pupil.

FACHAN RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +8 Strength, +4 Dexterity, +6 Constitution, -4 Intelligence, -2 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
·   Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   +6 Natural Armor Bonus.
·   Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 60 feet for a Fachans thrown rocks.
·   Regain Footing (Ex): Fachan may stand up from a Prone position as a Swift Action.
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Fachan begins with six levels of Giant, which provide 6d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +5, Ref +2, and Will +2.  A Fachans Giant levels give it skill points equal to 9 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 2 Feats. Its class skills are Jump, Listen, and  Spot. Fachan gain a +8 Racial Bonus on Jump and Listen Checks.
·   Fachans have a Primary Kick attack doing 2d6 plus Strength Bonus. 
·   Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common, any nearby race
·   Level Adjustment: +3
·   Favored Class: Barbarian


STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 15
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 32
*Old*: 49
*Venerable*: 65
*Maximum Age*: +2d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 9'6" Female: 8'10"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 500 lbs.   Female: 430 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

FACHAN CHARACTERS 
 Much like other Ogres you're predisposed to being a beatstick.
*Adventuring Race*: Fachan adventure under orders or because they're cast out.
*Character Development*: Given your single arm you'll probably want too specialize in some form of fighting (probably not ranged).
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A FACHAN 
 You delight in slaughter and pain.  Yours or someone else's makes little difference..
*Personality*: You have been raised as the tribes pet murderer.  There is nothing of humanity left in you.  No mercy or empathy.  Even the other Orcs fear you.
*Behaviors*: When not on watch you generally torture and eat any captives (or some times just anything within reach).
*Language*: Fachan speak the Giant language.

FACHAN SOCIETY 
 Fachan are basically variant Ogres.  They don't really have a society of their own.
*Alignment* : Virtually all Fachan are Chaotic Evil.
*Lands* : Fachan generally live with the Ogre tribe that spawned them.
*Settlements* : Fachan generally don't leave their tribal home, other than as mercs..
*Beliefs* : Fachan usually worship Vaprak.
*Relations*: Fachan generally eat other races.

FACHAN ADVENTURES 
· The Orc leader wants you to kill the local Gnome King.  The Kings thousands of subjects disagree.
· You have woken up in the middle of dozens of dead bodies.  You haven't been drinking or killing that you remember, nor do you know why you were unconscious.  And the bodies are Orcs.  Even you generally don't slaughter the hand that feeds you.
· The Ogre tribe has a new religion, and suddenly you are only allowed to squish 'the wrong' people.  You're also not allowed to eat them.  What the hell?

*Fachan Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Lose Wild Empathy.
*Level 2*: You have different options with Combat Mastery
*Combat Mastery:*  Smasher gains you the following Feats: Power Attack (1st), Improved Sunder (6th), and Combat Brute (11th).
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Cruelty.
*Cruelty:* Your Critical threat range increases by +1, and you receive a +4 Bonus on Critical Confirmation rolls.


*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Rage with Whirling Frenzy (see here  http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/cl...reVariants.htm  )

----------


## Nielspeterdejon

These are awesome! Thank you for sharing :)

----------


## Bhu

> These are awesome! Thank you for sharing :)



Thanks for reading!

*SENTRY* 

 

_"Friggin' Gnomes..."_  

  A Sentry is a Fachan employed as a watchman/exterminator for a local Lord or tribe.  Their job is to warn the tribe of danger, kill interlopers, and wipe out traditional tribal enemies.

BECOMING A SENTRY   
Any Fachan with the appropriate skills will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Fachan
*Skills*:  Jump 4 ranks, Listen 4 ranks, Spot 4 ranks, Tumble 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Greater Hearing, Improved Hearing


*Class Skills*
 The Sentry's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Jump (Str), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (geography) (Int), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str) and Tumble (Dex).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Good Ole Fashioned Racism
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Evasion
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    YAR!
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Good Ole Fashioned Racism
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Uncanny Dodge
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    YAR!
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Good Ole Fashioned Racism
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Improved Uncanny Dodge
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    YAR!
10.+10   +7     +3     +3    Exterminator
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Sentry gains proficiency with all one handed Martial melee weapons.

*Good Ole Fashioned Racism (Ex):* This is identical to the Favored Enemy ability listed under the Ranger Class in the PHB, with the exception that the Sentry can only choose Humanoids.  Preferably Gnomes or Dwarves.

*Evasion (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue Ability of the same name listed in the PHB.

*Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue Ability of the same name listed in the PHB.
*
Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Identical to the Rogue Ability of the same name listed in the PHB.

*YAR! (Ex):* Every 1d4 rounds you can spring into the air and attack your foe from an unexpected direction.   As part of this maneuver, you attempt a Jump check to leap into the air and make a melee attack that targets your foes upper body, face, and neck. The Jump checks DC is equal to your targets AC. If this check succeeds, your attack deals an extra 2d6 points of damage. If this attack threatens a critical hit, you gain a +4 bonus on your roll to confirm the critical hit.  If your check fails, you can still attack, but you do not deal extra damage or gain a bonus on a  roll to confirm a critical hit.  

At 6th Level the extra damage increases to +4d6.

At 8th Level the extra damage increases to +6d6.

*Exterminator (Ex):* At 10th Level you may use Yar every other round.

PLAYING A SENTRY 
 People (well monsters usually) hire you as guards.  Your entire purpose is to make sure outsiders don't find, or assault, you patron. 
*Combat*: You're the watchman who acts as an early warning system to the tribe/person who hired you.  Hit and Run is the style you prefer, taking advantage of your agility.
*Advancement*: Most Sentries progress similarly.  You're all about the fighting.
*Resources*: You usually have a patron Orc or Ogre tribe.  The lucky among you get jobs with less discriminating would be tyrants with money. 


SENTRIES IN THE WORLD 
_'Freaks..."_ 
 On duty you don't interact with the world at all, unless there are intruders or war is declared.  Even off duty your personality drives others off.
*Daily Life*: Much of your day is spent on some lonely mountain in the middle of nowhere listening intently for trouble.  In less boring times you kill Dwarves and Gnomes for paying customers.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Most of you are hired by Orc or Ogre tribes.  Some of the luckier Watchers become mercs for armies.

NPC Reaction 
  NPC's treat you like any other bloodthirsty monster.  Which is what you are.

SENTRIES IN THE GAME 
 This assumes the PC is both a member of an Evil anthropophagous race, and hired to guard someone or something.  Might get the PC's in a bit of a situation when they enter town...
*Adaptation*: This is a probably best for all Evil campaigns, but could be adapted to races of similar build and abilities.
*Encounters*: Sentries are generally found guarding Orc, Ogre or Fachan encampments, though on rare occasion other Evil beings will hire them.


Sample Encounter 
*EL x*: The PC's are visiting friends in a Gnome village, when a bunch of weird Giants jump the wall and start kicking ass.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC SENTRY* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Good Ole Fashioned Racism* Beginning at Level 21 and every 3 Levels thereafter you receive an additional +2 against one specific Humanoid Subtype.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Sentry gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th.



Fachan Racial Feats

Improved Hearing
You can hear better than the average bat.
*Prerequisites*: Fachan
*Benefits*: The Check DC of your Listen Checks extends from +1 per 10 feet to +1 per 100 feet.


Greater Hearing
You even do well against invisible opponents.
*Prerequisites*: Fachan, Improved Hearing
*Benefits*:  You can sense all foes within 40 feet as a sighted creature would. Beyond that range, you treat all targets as having total concealment.

You are susceptible to sound- and scent-based attacks, however, and are affected normally by loud noises and sonic spells (such as ghost sound or silence) and overpowering odors (such as stinking cloud or incense-heavy air). Negating your sense of smell or hearing reduces this ability to normal Blind-Fight (as the feat). If both these senses are negated, you are effectively blinded. 


Oddly Bodied
You are good with melee weapons.
*Prerequisites*: Fachan, Dex 15+
*Benefits*: Your opponents do not gain the use of AC Bonuses that specifically target Giants (such as the Dwarf and Gnomes Racial abilities) against you.


Powerful Blow
You have received further combat training.
*Prerequisites*: Fachan, Power Attack
*Benefits*: You gain one and a half times your Str Modifier as a Bonus to melee damage rolls.

----------


## Bhu

*Fachan* (Forgotten Realms)
                      Small Giant
*Hit Dice:*             4d8+8 (26 hp)
*Initiative:*           +6
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares), Swim 40 ft.
*Armor Class:*          19 (+1 Size, +3 Dex, +5 Natural), touch 14, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +3/+1
*Attack:*               Bite +7 melee (1d4+2 plus Poison) or Flail +6 melee (1d6+2)
*Full Attack:*          Bite +7 melee (1d4+2 plus Poison) or Flail +6 melee (1d6+2)
*Space/Reach:*          5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Headbutt, Poison
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Darkvision 30 ft.
*Saves:*                Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +2
*Abilities:*            Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Skills:*               Hide +7, Jump +11, Listen +12, Spot +4, Swim +10
*Feats:*                Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus (Bite)
*Environment:*          Any Swamp
*Organization:*         Solitary, pair, gang (3-4), or band (5-8)
*Challenge Rating:*     3
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Neutral Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +2

Fachan superficially resemble Orcs and Ogres, but with one arm, one leg and one eye.  Skin varies from gray-brown to mottled green, and hair is blue-black.  It's lone foot has 3 toes on both sides.  They are shunned by most races due to their savage cruelty, though they do figure in some Orc religions as blessed by Gruumsh.

*Headbutt (Ex):* As a Full Round Action, the Fachan may substitute the results of a Jump Check for an Attack roll.  If successful, it headbutts it's opponent for 1d6+3 damage and the opponent must make a DC 14 Fortitude Save or be Stunned 1 Round (Save DC is Str based).

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, DC 14 Fortitude Save (Save DC is Con based), Initial and Secondary damage Paralyzed for 1d4 rounds.

*Skills:* Fachan gain a +8 Racial Bonus on Jump, Listen and Swim Checks.  They may always take 10 on a Swim Check.

*Combat:* Fachan prefer to lay in ambush for their foes.

----------


## Bhu

*FACHAN*

 

_"The swamp belongs to us."_  

 Fachan superficially resemble Orcs and Ogres, but with one arm, one leg and one eye.  Skin varies from gray-brown to mottled green, and hair is blue-black.  It's lone foot has 3 toes on both sides.  They are shunned by most races due to their savage cruelty, though they do figure in some Orc religions as blessed by Gruumsh.  Despite being Ogrish in nature they are usually turned over to Orc tribes as the Ogres have no interest in them.

FACHAN RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +4 Strength, +6 Dexterity, +4 Constitution, -+2 Wisdom, -4 Intelligence, -2 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
·   Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Base swim speed 40 ft.
·   +5 Natural Armor Bonus.
·   Headbutt (Ex): As a Full Round Action, the Fachan may substitute the results of a Jump Check for an Attack roll.  If successful, it headbutts it's opponent for 1d6+3 damage and the opponent must make a DC 14 Fortitude Save or be Stunned 1 Round (Save DC is Str based).
·   Poison (Ex): Victims bitten by the Fachan can be poisoned.   Injury, Fortitude Save (Save DC is Con based), Initial and Secondary damage Paralyzed for 1d4 rounds.
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Fachan begins with four levels of Giant, which provide 4d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +3, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +1, and Will +1.  A Fachans Giant levels give it skill points equal to 7 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 2 Feats. Its class skills are Hide, Jump, Listen, Spot and Swim. Fachan gain a +8 Racial Bonus on Jump, Listen and Swim Checks.  They may always take 10 on a Swim Check.
·   Fachans have a Primary Bite attack doing 1d4 plus Strength Bonus.
·   Automatic Languages: Orc. Bonus Languages: Common, any nearby race
·   Level Adjustment: +2
·   Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 15
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 32
*Old*: 49
*Venerable*: 65
*Maximum Age*: +2d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 3'10"  Female: 2'10"
*Height Modifier*: +2d4"
*Base Weight*: Male: 50 lbs.   Female: 40 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x1 lb.

FACHAN CHARACTERS 
 Given your eaces average mental stats, you're better off going with being some sort of melee class.
*Adventuring Race*: Fachan usually adventure due to their religion, or because they have been exiled.
*Character Development*: Building your combat style around your poison attack is a good option, but you'll want a backup for immune foes if your DM likes to toss them at you.
*Character Names*: Most Fachan use Orc names.

ROLEPLAYING A FACHAN 
 You were chosen by Gruumsh.  You know this because everyone tells you so.  Granted, sometimes you wonder if you're doing Gruumsh's bidding or theirs...
*Personality*: Fachan are pretty much the boogey men of most civilized races.  Even other Giant races and Orcs sometimes find the Fachan disturbing.
*Behaviors*: You spend a lot of time stalking, torturing and eating victims.
*Language*: Fachan speak Orc.

FACHAN SOCIETY 
 Fachan are swamp dwelling primitives that live in what look like over-sized beaver lodges.
*Alignment* : The Fachan are horribly cruel, and are almost universally Neutral Evil.
*Lands* : Fachan normally live in swamps, marshes and wetlands.  
*Settlements* : Some Fachan have spread to the jungles of Chult.
*Beliefs* : Most Fachan worship Gruumsh or Vaprak.
*Relations*: With the exception of  Orcs and Ogres, other races are considered food..

FACHAN ADVENTURES 
· You are chosen to escort a caravan of Orcs trading goods with Ogres for Fachan children.  As the travel continues your disquiet grows.  Why do the Ogres have children of your kind?  And the Orcs are hardly charitable so why trade goods for your people?
· You see Vaprak in a dream and he tells you that you are not the chosen of Gruumsh.  He insists you are now his chosen.  You aren't exactly eager to have this known and are skipping town.
· You wake up to discover you are now well over seven feet tall.  And no one local can tell you why, so it's off to the swamp witch.

*Fachan Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Lose Wild Empathy.
*Level 2*: You have different options with Combat Mastery
*Combat Mastery:*  Smasher gains you the following Feats: Power Attack (1st), Improved Sunder (6th), and Combat Brute (11th).
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Cruelty.
*Cruelty:* Your Critical threat range increases by +1 with a specific weapon, and you receive a +4 Bonus on Critical Confirmation rolls.


*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Rage with Whirling Frenzy (see here  http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/cl...reVariants.htm  )

----------


## Bhu

*GRUUMSH-KIN* 

 

_"If I'm so blessed by the God, why are you giving me orders?"_ 

 A Gruumsh-Kin is a Fachan raised by fanatical Orc cultists as a living weapon.  Something they excel at so long as they don't realize they're being duped into participating in the religion of another species when by rights they should have Vaprak as a God.

BECOMING A GRUUMSH-KIN   
Any Fachan accepted by the Cult of Gruumsh will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Fachan
*Class Ability*:  Favored Enemy (Humanoid), Improved Combat Style.
*Skills*:  Hide (4 ranks), Move Silently (4 ranks)
*Feats*:   Coiled Spring, Improved Hearing


*Class Skills*
 The Gruumsh-Kin's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Knowledge (geography) (Int), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Profession (Wis), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str).

*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +2     +0    Favored Enemy, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
2. +2    +3     +3     +0    Eye of Gruumsh, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
3. +3    +3     +3     +1    Gruumsh's Favor
4. +4    +4     +4     +1    Favored Enemy, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
5. +5    +4     +4     +1    Eye of Gruumsh, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
6. +6    +5     +5     +2    Gruumsh's Favor
7. +7    +5     +5     +2    Favored Enemy, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
8. +8    +6     +6     +2    Eye of Gruumsh, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
9. +9    +6     +6     +3    Gruumsh's Favor
10.+10   +7     +7     +3   A Giant's Strength, +1 Level of existing Divine casting class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Gruumsh-Kin gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Favored Enemy (Ex):* This is identical to the Ranger Ability  of the same name and stacks with it.

*Eye of Gruumsh:* At Levels 2, 5 and 8 you gain one spell to add to your spell list.  At Level 2 you add True Strike.  At Level 5 you add Locate Object, and at Level 8 you gain Clairvoyance/Clairaudience.  You may only cast these spells if your Ranger Caster Level is sufficient to cast a spell of that Level.  For example if you wish to cast True Strike you must be capable of casting 1st Level Ranger spells.

*Gruumsh's Favor:* At Level 3 you may choose one Domain of Gruumsh, and add it's spells yo your Ranger spell list.  You may choose an additional Domain at Levels 6 and 9.

*A Giant's Strength (Su):*  Your physical stature lets you function in many ways as if you were two size categories larger. Whenever you are subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), you are treated as two sizes larger if doing so is advantageous to you. However, your space and reach remain those of a creature of your actual size.  You also gain a +2 Inherent Bonus to Strength and Constitution.

PLAYING A GRUUMSH-KIN 
 Your existence depends on not leaving any witnesses.  So long as the world thinks of you as some semi-mythical orc assassin they won't come looking for the real thing.  It helps that no one believes Orcs have the level of sophistication to pull off the things you do. 
*Combat*: Gruumsh-Kin are ambush artists and assassins who rely on stealth.  You have a few magical talents to back that up, but mostly you leap from the darkness and whack people upside the head.
*Advancement*: You develop whichever skills your masters direct you to.
*Resources*: You have whichever resources the Church chooses to give you. 

GRUUMSH-KIN IN THE WORLD 
_"Lets hope he never realizes the truth."_ 
 Gruumsh-Kin are kept hidden from the world.  Their handlers don't want them to have contact with the outside.  If they realize they're cast 0ffs unwanted by their actual people and tricked into being the pet killers of zealots there may be hell to pay.
*Daily Life*: You are kept in a constant state of religious indoctrination and fear until you are set to murder people for the glory of Gruumsh.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: With the exception of exiles or Gruumsh-Kin who flee after realizing the truth, only the Church of Gruumsh employs you.

NPC Reaction 
 You're an assassin, a violent religious zealot _and_ a monster.  Three things people want kept far from them.

GRUUMSH-KIN IN THE GAME 
 This assumes you are the catspaw of violent religious fanatics.  Might not be comfortable for some players.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for all Evil Campaigns, but could be adapted for other God/Race combos.
*Encounters*: Gruumsh-Kin will be found wherever their Church sends them, usually as assassins.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are stuck in a swamp when a 3 foot tall whatsit jumps out of the bushes and demands they surrender.  They are in no mood for these shenanigans.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC GRUUMSH-KIN* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 6 + int 
*Class Ability* 
*Class Ability*
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Gruumsh-Kin gains a Bonus Feat every x levels higher than 20th



Fachan Racial Feats

Improved Hearing
You can hear better than the average bat.
*Prerequisites*: Fachan
*Benefits*: The Check DC of your Listen Checks extends from +1 per 10 feet to +1 per 100 feet.


Greater Hearing
You even do well against invisible opponents.
*Prerequisites*: Fachan, Improved Hearing
*Benefits*:  You can sense all foes within 40 feet as a sighted creature would. Beyond that range, you treat all targets as having total concealment.

You are susceptible to sound- and scent-based attacks, however, and are affected normally by loud noises and sonic spells (such as ghost sound or silence) and overpowering odors (such as stinking cloud or incense-heavy air). Negating your sense of smell or hearing reduces this ability to normal Blind-Fight (as the feat). If both these senses are negated, you are effectively blinded. 


Coiled Spring
You are very agile.
*Prerequisites*: Fachan, Jump (4 ranks)
*Benefits*: You do not take Penalties for Jump Checks for not having a moving start.  You may stand up from a Prone position as a Swift Action.


Swamp Native
You are adept at moving in your home terrain.
*Prerequisites*: Fachan, Knowledge (Nature) 4 ranks
*Benefits*: You do not take Movement or Tumble Penalties from Marsh Terrain.

----------


## Bhu

*Ogrima* (Al-Qadim)
                      Large Giant
*Hit Dice:*             4d8+12 (30 hp)
*Initiative:*           +4
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          14 (-1 Size, +5 Natural), touch 9, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +3/+12
*Attack:*               Weapon +7 melee or Weapon +3 ranged
*Full Attack:*          Weapon +7 melee or Weapon +3 ranged
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Spell-Like Abilities
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision, Regenerate 1
*Saves:*                Fort +7, Ref +1, Will +1
*Abilities:*            Str 21, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 13
*Skills:*               Concentration +7, Listen +5, Spot +5
*Feats:*                Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus 
*Environment:*          Any 
*Organization:*         Solitary, pair, gang (3-4), or band (5-8), or Tribe (21-30 +35% noncombatants)
*Challenge Rating:*     4
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic or Lawful Evil 
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +3

Ogrima are cross-breeds between Ogres and Ogre Magi.  They appear as blue-green or yellow Ogres with a rudimentary horn in their forehead.  Hunted by Ogres who consider them competition, and by the Ogre Magi who prefer them as slaves, they are the ultimate outcasts.  More social than most Ogres they have established their own communities since they breed true.  Most wield two handed swords or clubs and a longbow.  Alignment depends on which parental race they tend to most mentally resemble.
*
Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* 3/day: Blur, Chill Touch, Levitate.  1/day: Disguise Self.

*Regeneration (Ex):*  Fire and acid deal normal damage to Ogrima. If an Ogrima loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump. 

*Combat:* Ogrima don't rely much on their Spell-Like Abilities, instead using their bows until opponents get within range before switching to their melee weapons.

----------


## Bhu

*OGRIMA*

 

_"We're hated by everyone.  Why shouldn't we be hateful in return."_  

 Ogrima are cross-breeds between Ogres and Ogre Magi.  They appear as blue-green or yellow Ogres with a rudimentary horn in their forehead.  Hunted by Ogres who consider them competition, and by the Ogre Magi who prefer them as slaves, they are the ultimate outcasts.  More social than most Ogres they have established their own communities since they breed true.  Most wield two handed swords or clubs and a longbow.  Alignment depends on which parental race they tend to most mentally resemble.

OGRIMA RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +10 Strength, +6 Constitution, +2 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
·   Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   +5 Natural Armor Bonus.
·   Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): 3/day: Blur, Chill Touch, Levitate.  1/day: Disguise Self.
·   Regeneration (Ex): Fire and acid deal normal damage to Ogrima. If an Ogrima loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump. 
·   Racial Hit Dice: An Ogrima begins with four levels of Giant, which provide 4d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +3, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +1, and Will +1.  An Ogrima's Giant levels give it skill points equal to 7 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 2 Feats. Its class skills are Concentration, Listen, and Spot.
·   Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common.
·   Level Adjustment: +3
·   Favored Class: Fighter

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 15
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 35
*Old*: 53
*Venerable*: 70
*Maximum Age*: +2d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 8' Female: 7'4"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 250 lbs.   Female: 200 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

OGRIMA CHARACTERS 
 Ogrima are generally warriors.  They can't afford not to be.
*Adventuring Race*: Ogrima adventure because they are told to by their masters.  Or to save their family.  Basically out of naked self-interest.
*Character Development*: Try upgrading your Spell-Like Abilities, you may have need of them.  They'll at least be a good back-up for your clubs.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING AN OGRIMA 
 You are suspicious, foul-tempered and xenophobic.  No one likes you, and you don't particularly care for them.  You don't intend to be anyone's pawn.
*Personality*: Ogrima are generally like Ogres with some PTSD.  In other words, best kept away from.
*Behaviors*: Ogrima live their entire lives on the defensive.  This pretty much colors their entire perception of anything they encounter.
*Language*: Ogrima speak Giant.  A very few speak Common or another language.

OGRIMA SOCIETY 
 Ogrima are hunters and scavengers barely out of the stone age.  They have to be to survive.  They can't afford to be ambitious enough to rise above their station.
*Alignment* : All Ogrima are Evil.  They can be Lawful or Chaotic depending on where they were raised.
*Lands* : Ogrima are found only in lands with both Ogres and Ogre Magi.
*Settlements* : Ogrima do not settle, they are barely accepted in their homeland.
*Beliefs* : Religious beliefs vary on how the Ogrima was raised.  Those who were saves since birth worship different Gods than their free cousins in the tribes.
*Relations*: Ogrima are despised by virtually everyone, and have learned to hate them in return.  They are quick to anger, quick to judge and loathe to change their minds.

OGRIMA ADVENTURES 
[li]The Chieftain is acting odd.  Some part of you believes he has sold out to the Ogre Magi, or been replaced by them.[/li]
[li]You return from hunting yo find your tribe dead, and a Druid in the ruins of your village.  He says it wasn't hi that did it, but he'll help you find who did.[/li]
[li]A young female Djinn has gotten attached to you.  Needless to say this will make your life interesting.[/li]

*Ogrima Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Any even numbered Level*: You may take a Racial Feat instead of a Fighter Feat at even numbered Levels.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Fast Movement with any Racial Feat.

----------


## Bhu

*MAGE KILLER* 

 

_"You aren't welcome here."_  

 You help defend your tribe from the Ogre Magi.  And just about everything else.

BECOMING A MAGE KILLER   
A lot of Ogrima become Mage Killers.  They need to if they want to remain free.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Ogrima
*BAB*:  +9
*Skills*:  4 ranks in any 2 of the following: Climb, Intimidate or Jump
*Feats*:   Any 2 Racial Feats


*Class Skills*
 The Mage Killer's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Combat Style
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Resistance
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Improved Spell-Like Ability
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Combat Style
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Mettle
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Improved Spell-Like Ability
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Combat Style
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Displacement
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Improved Spell-Like Ability
10.+10   +7     +3     +3    Veteran
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Mage Killer gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Combat Style (Ex):* At Levels 1, 4 and 7 the Mage Killer gains a Bonus Feat.  The exact Feat depends on which Combat Style the Mage Killer chooses:  Greatsword: 1st (Power Attack). 4th (Combat Reflexes), 7th (Large and in Charge).  Longbow: 1st (Point Blank Shot). 4th (Far Shot), 7th (Penetrating Shot).  Magus: 1st (Spectral Warrior), 4th (Spectral Skirmisher), 7th (Sky Warrior).

*Resistance (Su):* At 2nd level, a Mage Killer gains a bonus equal to his Charisma bonus (minimum +1) on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.

*Improved Spell-Like Ability (Sp):* At Levels 2, 5 and 8 you may choose one Bonus Feat from the following list: Boost Spell-Like Ability, Heighten Spell-Like Ability, or Quicken Spell-Like Ability.

*Mettle (Ex):* At 5th level and higher, a Mage Killer can resist magical and unusual attacks with great willpower or fortitude. If he makes a successful Will or Fortitude save against an attack that normally would have a lesser effect on a successful save (such as any spell with a saving throw entry of Will half or Fortitude partial), he instead completely negates the effect. An unconscious or sleeping Mage Killer does not gain the benefit of mettle.

*Displacement (Sp):* You may now use your Racial Blur Ability 3/day, and it has an enhanced effect.  The miss chance is 50% instead of 20%.  While using this ability the Mage Killer gains a +8 Circumstance Bonus to Hide Checks.

*Veteran:* At 10th Level,  you learn to cast one of the following 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability: Veil, Otiluke's Freezing Sphere, Stone Body.

PLAYING A MAGE KILLER 
 Without you the tribe dies, or worse.  You need to be ever vigilant.  Especially of outsiders. 
*Combat*: Combat is your entire life.  Your specialty may vary, but you always try to be the best you are at what you do.
*Advancement*: You focus purely on combat, and sniffing out danger.  There's no time for anything else.
*Resources*: You have the entire tribe to back you up. 

MAGE KILLERS IN THE WORLD 
_"Give him some space.  He pays a price for defending us."_ 
 You keep the world at sword point.  If you don't, then your family ends up in chains.
*Daily Life*: Your time is spent on guard, or in practice.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Unless exiled or captured you focus solely on the tribe..

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's think of you as a dangerous monster.  You're generally too busy killing them to tell them they're the real monsters.

MAGE KILLERS IN THE GAME 
 This class limits the player geographically, unless he can serve his tribe by traveling, or he is no longer with them.
*Adaptation*: This is mean for Al-Qadim, but can be adapted to other worlds or races.
*Encounters*: Mage Killers are generally found as slaves, tribal defenders or outlaws.

Sample Encounter 
*EL x*: The PC's have been caught by a press gang, but a battle scarred Ogrima tells them an escape is planned for that night.  The group would feel more relieved if he weren't drunk and insane.  


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC MAGE KILLER* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Mage Killer gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th



Ogrima Racial Feats

Spectral Warrior
You have learned to fight invisibly.
*Prerequisites*: Ogrima
*Benefits*: You can now cast Invisibility 3/day.  If taken a second time, you may cast Improved Invisibility instead.


Polar Warrior
You have learned to fight with cold magic.
*Prerequisites*: Ogrima
*Benefits*:   You may now cast Corona of Cold 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability.


Sky Warrior
You can Fly.
*Prerequisites*: Ogrima
*Benefits*: You lose your Levitate Spell-Like Ability, and instead gain a Fly speed of 40 ft. (Good)


Magi Killer
You are trained in fighting the Ogre Magi.
*Prerequisites*: Ogrima
*Benefits*: You may cast Flame Blade 3/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

----------


## Bhu

*Desert Troll*
                      Large Giant
*Hit Dice:*             7d8+42 (73 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          16 (-1 Size, +2 Dex, +5 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +5/+15
*Attack:*               Claw +10 melee (1d6+6)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +10 melee (1d6+6) and 1 Bite +5 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rend 2d6+9
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 90, Low Light Vision, Regeneration 5, Scent, Water Weakness, Natural Camouflage, Immune to Non-Magical Fire and Cold
*Saves:*                Fort +11, Ref +4, Will +4
*Abilities:*            Str 23, Dex 14, Con 23, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 6
*Skills:*               Hide +9, Listen +7, Move Silently +9, Spot +7
*Feats:*                Alertness, Stealthy, Track
*Environment:*          Any Desert
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     6
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +5

Desert trolls are fairly hairless and usually a tan color, though they can modify this depending on their whim to blend in with their natural surroundings.

*Rend (Ex):* If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d6+9 points of damage. 

*Regeneration (Ex):* Acid, water, and magical fire deal normal damage to a desert troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump. 

*Water Weakness (Ex):* Water eats away Desert Trolls in a manner similar to acid.  1 pint of water does 1d6 damage.

*Natural Camouflage (Ex):* Desert trolls can slightly alter their skin to blend in with their desert surroundings giving them a +4 Racial Bonus to Hide Checks in the desert.  In addition they can make Hide checks in the desert even while being observed, and do not take a Size Penalty to their Hide Checks.

*Combat:* Desert trolls like to haunt oases despite their vulnerability to water as they know the oasis will mean guaranteed prey.  If possible they will pick off stragglers or vulnerable members of parties first.

----------


## Bhu

*DESERT TROLL*

 

_"There are many forms of thirst."_  

 Desert trolls are fairly hairless and usually a tan color, though they can modify this depending on their whim to blend in with their natural surroundings.

DESERT TROLL RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +12 Strength, +4  Dexterity, +12 Constitution,  -2 Intelligence, -4 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
·   Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Darkvision 90 ft.
·   +5 Natural Armor Bonus.
·   Rend (Ex): If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d6 plus one and a half times Str Modifier points of damage. 
·   Regeneration (Ex): Acid, water, and magical fire deal normal damage to a desert troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump
·   Water Weakness (Ex): Water eats away Desert Trolls in a manner similar to acid.  1 pint of water does 1d6 damage.
·   Natural Camouflage (Ex): Desert trolls can slightly alter their skin to blend in with their desert surroundings giving them a +4 Racial Bonus to Hide Checks in the desert.  In addition they can make Hide checks in the desert even while being observed, and do not take a Size Penalty to their Hide Checks.
·   Scent (Ex): This is identical to the ability listed in the Monster Manual.
·   Immunities: Desert Trolls are immune to non-magical Cold and Fire damage.
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Desert Troll begins with seven levels of Giant, which provide 7d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +5, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +5, Ref +2, and Will +2.  A Desert Trolls Giant levels give it skill points equal to 10 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 2 Feats. Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Move Silently and  Spot. 
·   Desert Trolls have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws, and 1 Bite with a Full Attack.
·   Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common.
·   Level Adjustment: +5
·   Favored Class: Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 8'6" Female: 7'10"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 500 lbs.   Female: 430 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

DESERT TROLL CHARACTERS 
 Unless you go for the Despoiler PrC, your options are beatstick of some sort.  Your Hit Dice and LA are too high for other stuff.
*Adventuring Race*: Desert Trolls most commonly go on adventures for revenge, or because they follow prey only to find themselves in the midst of events beyond their control.
*Character Development*: Initially your immunity to non-magical fire will prevent fire spells being used on you, but you'll want to develop methods to protect yourself from knowledgeable opponents.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A DESERT TROLL 
 Hunger is the ultimate motivation, and since you must endure the desert sun your hunger is worse than the average Troll.
*Personality*: Desert Trolls have little in the way of personality, and few goals behind destroying water and satisfying their hunger.
*Behaviors*: Desert Trolls are little more than ambush predators, but they do make a point of befouling desert oases in order to ensure they have less chance of being exposed to water.
*Language*: Desert Trolls speak Giant, with a few of the more intelligent ones speaking Common as well.

DESERT TROLL SOCIETY 
 Like most Trolls, the Desert Troll is barely out of the stone age.  Many of them don't even use tools.
*Alignment* : Desert Trolls are almost universally Chaotic Evil.  They are insane creatures dedicated to ending other forms of life.
*Lands* : Desert Trolls live in lonely  places in the desert, looking to waylay travelers.
*Settlements* : Desert Trolls tend to keep to their own territory, lest others band together against them.
*Beliefs* : Desert Trolls worship Vaprak.
*Relations*: Other races are pretty much food unless they're too powerful for you to kill by yourself.

DESERT TROLL ADVENTURES 
· A weird little faerie has been skipping merrily along through your territory creating pools of water.  You need to have a word with him about that
· A strange Giant ate Thag.  You were going to eat Thag.  This just pisses you right off.
· A stranger claiming to be a God blundered into your ambush, and unfortunately, he seems uneatable.  And you've tried.  You've reeeeally, really tried.


*Desert Troll Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Levels 1, 6, 11*: New options for Combat Mastery.
*Combat Mastery (Ex):* Quicksand Style gains you the following Feats: Combat Expertise (1st), Improved Trip (6th), and Sand Snare (11th).  Hurler gains you the following Feats: Power Attack (1st), Brutal Throw (6th), and Power Throw (11th).
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with one from Sandstorm list.
*Level 4*: Replace Woodland Stride with Sandskimmer
*Sandskimmer:* You gain Sandskimmer as a Bonus Feat.

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.
*Levels 3, 11:* Replace Fast Movement with a Bonus Feat at each Level.
*Level 10:* Replace Blindsense with Tremor Sense 15'.
*Level 20:* Replace Blindsight with Tremor Sense 30'.

----------


## Bhu

I'll try to have the Despoiler up next week, I just got back from eye surgery.

----------


## Bhu

*DESPOILER* 

 

_"I assure you, the water may be black but it's perfectly drinkable."_  

 Despoilers ruin desert oases, and blight nature in general.  Initially they begin wanting to get rid of water, but most end up going psycho and becoming anti-life.

BECOMING A DESPOILER   
A sufficiently devoted Desert Troll will usually find a way.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Desert Troll
*Spellcasting*:  Must have 1 Level in any Divine spellcasting class.
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Nature) 4 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Combat Casting, Improved Initiative


*Class Skills*
 The Despoiler's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis)
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +0    Despoiler Magic
2. +1    +3     +0     +0    Bonus Feat, +1 Caster Level of Divine Casting Class
3. +2    +3     +1     +1    Hungry Aura, +1 Caster Level of Divine Casting Class
4. +3    +4     +1     +1    Despoiler Magic
5. +3    +4     +1     +1    Bonus Feat, +1 Caster Level of Divine Casting Class
6. +4    +5     +2     +2    Hungry Aura, +1 Caster Level of Divine Casting Class
7. +5    +5     +2     +2    Despoiler Magic
8. +6    +6     +2     +2    Bonus Feat, +1 Caster Level of Divine Casting Class
9. +6    +6     +3     +3    Hungry Aura, +1 Caster Level of Divine Casting Class
10.+7    +7     +3     +3   Holocaust
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Despoiler gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Despoiler Magic (Sp):* Beginning at 1st Level you gain a limited number of Spell-Like Abilities.  Caster Level is equal to Hit Dice.  At Will: Locate Water  3/Day: Circle of Nausea, Desiccate 1/Day: Dire Hunger, Dispel Water

At 4th Level you gain the following:1/Day: Mass Desiccate  3/Day: Dispel Water

At 7th Level you gain the following: 1/Day:  Befoul

*Bonus Feat:* At Levels 2, 5 and 8 you gain one of the following as a Bonus Feat: Boost Spell-Like Ability, Empower Spell-Like Ability, Heighten Spell-Like Ability, Maximize Spell-Like Ability or Quicken Spell-Like Ability.

*Hungry Aura (Su):* Beginning at 3rd Level you permanently gain the benefits of the Reaving Aura spell.  At 6th Level the range extends to 20 ft.  At 9th Level the range extends to 30 ft.

*Holocaust(Sp):* At 10th Level you may cast Despoil 1/Day as a Spell-Like Ability.  Caster Level is equal to Hit Dice. 

PLAYING A DESPOILER 
 Water is a significant weakness for you, and you intend to make sure as little as possible exists anywhere near you.  Plus you kind of get your jollies by ruining nature.
*Combat*: You aren't all that different from the average Troll as most of your powers aren't helpful in combat.
*Advancement*: Despoilers are neither very bright or imaginative.  Most of them advance along fairly predictable lines.
*Resources*: Whatever you can scrounge up.

DESPOILERS IN THE WORLD 
_"Them Desert Trolls are bad news son.  Kill 'em all says I."_ 
 The world is mostly interested in killing you.  Needless to say, you spend much of your time avoiding it.
*Daily Life*: You pretty much spend your days like any other Troll, with the exception of wiping out oases.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: There are some Evil beings who have use for your talents, but even most of them find you skeevy..

NPC Reaction 
 You're more hated than regular Trolls, if such a thing is possible.

DESPOILERS IN THE GAME 
 This is probably best for all Evil campaigns.
*Adaptation*: This is probably modifiable for something less awful.  Maybe.
*Encounters*: Despoilers are generally found making the desert a worse place to live.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's pull up to the only oasis within miles to find a troll peeing in the water.  The troll doesn't acknowledge them, which is generally a bad sign.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC DESPOILER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Despoiler gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th




Desert Troll Racial Feats

Improved Despoiler Magic
You can use your powers more often.
*Prerequisites*: Desert Troll, Despoiler Magic
*Benefits*: Choose 1 spell-like ability you gain from the Despoiler Class.  You may use that ability 1 additional time per day.  This Feat may be taken multiple times.

Desert Magic
You're more powerful in the desert.
*Prerequisites*: Desert Troll, Divine Spellcaster Level 3+
*Benefits*: The Caster Level of your spell-like abilities increases by +1 when you are in Desert Terrain.

Desert Sight
You are well acquainted with desert travel.
*Prerequisites*: Desert Troll
*Benefits*: You cannot be Dazzled by sun glare or similar effects (see Sandstorm), nor do you take visibility penalties in duststorms or sandstorms.

Improved Desert Sight
You need never worry about mirages again.
*Prerequisites*: Desert Sight
*Benefits*: You are immune to Mirages and gain a +2 Racial Bonus on Willpower Saves against Illusions.

----------


## Bhu

*Snow Troll*
                      Large Giant (Cold)
*Hit Dice:*             7d8+42 (73 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:*          16 (-1 Size, +2 Dex, +5 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +5/+15
*Attack:*               Claw +10 melee (1d6+6)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +10 melee (1d6+6) and 1 Bite +5 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rend (2d6+9)
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 90, Low Light Vision, Regeneration 5, Scent, Snowshoes, Tremorsense 60'
*Saves:*                Fort +11, Ref +4, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 23, Dex 14, Con 23, Int 6, Wis 9, Cha 6
*Skills:*               Climb +10, Hide +1, Listen +4, Move Silently +3, Spot +4
*Feats:*                Alertness, Iron Will, Track
*Environment:*          Any Cold
*Organization:*         Solitary or Pair
*Challenge Rating:*     5
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +5

Unlike the Ice Trolls which are considered the result of magical experimentation, the Snow Troll is a natural arctic predator haunting lonely passes through cold, snowbound  territory.  Slightly smaller but broader than normal trolls they are covered in white fur.  

*Rend (Ex):* If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d6+9 points of damage.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Fire and acid deal normal damage to a troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump. 

*Snowshoes (Ex):* Snow Trolls can walk over ice and snow without having their speed reduced. They are not required to make a Balance check or Reflex save to walk on ice and snow without slipping and falling.

*Skills:* Snow Trolls gain a +4 Racial Bonus on Climb Checks.

*Combat:* Snow Trolls cover the entrances to caves near passes with snow and wait for prey to come in range.  Once they detect something they burst forth and begin attacking without fear of death.

----------


## Bhu

*SNOW TROLL*

 

_"The loneliness is the best part of living out here."_  

Unlike the Ice Trolls which are considered the result of magical experimentation, the Snow Troll is a natural arctic predator haunting lonely passes through cold, snowbound  territory.  Slightly smaller but broader than normal trolls they are covered in white fur.  

SNOW TROLL RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +12 Strength, +4  Dexterity, +12 Constitution,  -4 Intelligence (minimum 3), -2 Wisdom, -4 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
·   Giant with the Cold Subtype, giving them Low Light Vision
·   Base land speed 20 ft.
·   Darkvision 90 ft.
·   +5 Natural Armor Bonus.
·   Rend (Ex): If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d6 plus one and a half times Str Modifier points of damage.
·   Regeneration (Ex): Acid and Fire deal normal damage to a snow troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump
·   Snowshoes (Ex): Snow Trolls can walk over ice and snow without having their speed reduced. They are not required to make a Balance check or Reflex save to walk on ice and snow without slipping and falling.
·  Tremorsense (Ex): Snow Trolls have a Tremorsense with a range of 60 ft.
·   Scent (Ex): This is identical to the ability listed in the Monster Manual.
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Desert Troll begins with seven levels of Giant, which provide 7d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +5, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +5, Ref +2, and Will +2.  A Snow Trolls Giant levels give it skill points equal to 10 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 2 Feats. Its class skills are Climb, Hide, Listen, Move Silently and  Spot.
·   Snow Trolls have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws, and 1 Bite with a Full Attack.
·   Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common.
·   Level Adjustment: +5
·   Favored Class: Scout


STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 8'0" Female: 7'6"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 500 lbs.   Female: 430 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

SNOW TROLL CHARACTERS 
 Casters are right out given your LA, Racial HD and ability modifiers. Beatstick or stealth are your only real options.
*Adventuring Race*: Revenge or necessity.  Very little else could compel a Snow Troll to put up with the company of others.
*Character Development*: Your Cold Subtype leaves you more vulnerable to Fire than usual.  You need some items to mitigate that.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A SNOW TROLL 
 You have endless patience, and can wait days for prey to stumble by.  Truly yours is a prey centric existence.
*Personality*: Even more so than most Trolls, you're little more than a rabid carnivore.
*Behaviors*: Your race is obsessed with hunting, as that's all you really have to do.
*Language*: Snow Trolls have their own, high-pitched dialect of Giant.  Some also speak Common.

SNOW TROLL SOCIETY 
 Snow Trolls are lone hermits, and really have no civilization.
*Alignment* : Almost universally Chaotic Evil.
*Lands* : Snow Trolls prefer remote Arctic wastes.
*Settlements* : Snow Trolls only leave their homes once every three years, to meet in mountain valleys for mating season.
*Beliefs* : The Snow Trolls usually worship Vaprak.
*Relations*: All other races are prey, even Ice Trolls and White Dragons (who they are constantly at war with).

SNOW TROLL ADVENTURES 
· Someone has been Awakening the local Polar Bears, who are organizing against you. This is doubly a problem, since most of your food is, in fact, Polar Bear,
· You overhear adventurers planning to destroy your entire species during the annual mating season.  You must inform your fellows.
· A representative of a White Dragon came by to inform you to obey him or die.  You ate him in what is becoming a series of questionable life decisions.


*Snow Troll Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Replace Wild Empathy with Savage Rending
*Savage Rending*:  You do dounle your Str Modifier with Rending attacks.
*Level 4:* Replace Animal Companion with Arctic Guerilla
*Arctic Guerilla (Ex):* You gain a +2 Bonus on Hide, Knowledge (Geography), Move Silently and Survival Checks made in cold environments.

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.
*Levels 3, 11:* Replace Fast Movement with a Bonus Feat at each Level.
*Level 10:* Replace Blindsense with Tremor Sense 15'.
*Level 20:* Replace Blindsight with Tremor Sense 30'.

----------


## Bhu

*FROST WARRIOR* 

 

_"They aren't like us."_  

 Frost Trolls are generally loners, but occasionally they must band together to fight common foes, typically the Ice Trolls.  You decided to make it a profession.  You kill the bad guys so the other bad guys don't have to.  And incidentally you can get some kewl lewt in the process.

BECOMING A FROST WARRIOR   
Any particularly militant Snow Troll will do.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Snow Troll
*BAB*:  +8
*Skills*:  Hide 4 ranks, Move Silently 4 ranks
*Feats*:   Snowy Ambush, Snowsense


*Class Skills*
 The Frost Warrior's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (geography) (Int), Knowledge (nature) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Profession (Wis),  Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +2     +0    Ambush (+1d6)
2. +1    +0     +3     +0    Hidden Warfare (+1)
3. +2    +1     +3     +1    Arctic Stealth
4. +3    +1     +4     +1    Ambush (+2d6)
5. +3    +1     +4     +1    Hidden Warfare (+2)
6. +4    +2     +5     +2    Arctic Stealth
7. +5    +2     +5     +2    Ambush (+3d6)
8. +6    +2     +6     +2    Hidden Warfare (+3)
9. +6    +3     +6     +3    Arctic Stealth
10.+7    +3     +7     +3   Veteran Warrior
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Frost Warrior gains Proficiency with Simple Weapons and Light and Medium Armor.

*Ambush (Ex):*  You gain an additional Ambush die at Levels 1, 4 and 7 identical to your Race's ability listed under Scout Substitution Levels.  This stacks with Ambush dice gained from other Class Levels.

*Hidden Warfare (Ex):* At 2nd Level you gain a +1 Competence Bonus on Attack rolls with attacks that would let you qualify for using Ambush.  This increases to +2 at Level 5 and +3 at Level 8.

*Arctic Stealth (Ex):* At 3rd Level you no longer take Size penalties to Hide Checks in ice and snow.  At 6th  Level you gain a +4 Racial Bonus on Hide Checks in ice and snow.  At 9th Level you gain Camouflage, as per the Ranger ability in the PHB, in ice and snow.

*Veteran Warrior* At 10th Level, in any round in which an opponent is Flat-footed or unaware of your presence, you gain an additional attack at your highest BAB.  The first successful attack that round automatically threatens a critical if it hits.

PLAYING A FROST WARRIOR 
 There's always a need for someone to kill invaders.  And unfortunately you make your living being that someone.
*Combat*: You rely on Stealth to ambush opponents, particularly more dangerous ones like White Dragons..
*Advancement*: Your training tends to be determined by whatever foes you face most commonly..
*Resources*: Pretty much whatever you can steal or loot off the dead.. 

FROST WARRIORS IN THE WORLD 
_"Ferd is a worthless gober, but you can count on him when the Dragons rain down out of the sky."_ 
 You don't interact with the world until it invades your territory..
*Daily Life*: Until times of trouble you live like any other Snow Troll.  When called on you take up arms as long as necessary.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Frost Warriors are a pretty loose organization.  You're really only organized in times of need.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's treat you like any other monster.

FROST WARRIORS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes you are an on again off again militiaman defending your home territory.  You'll want a good reason for leaving it to adventure.
*Adaptation*: This is adaptable to other races given enough work..
*Encounters*: Frost Warriors are only encountered during war, or if you stumble onto their home.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are discussing how best to confront the local White Dragon, when a bunch of furry Trolls jump from nowhere and begin clubbing the hell out of it  Maybe they should just back away slowly...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC FROST WARRIOR* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Frost Warrior gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th



Frost Troll Racial Feats

Fearless
You don't scare easily seeing as it's damn hard to kill you.
*Prerequisites*: Troll
*Benefits*: You get a +2 Racial Bonus against Fear Effects.

Absolutely Fearless
You don't scare at all.
*Prerequisites*: Troll, Wisdom 12+
*Benefits*:  You are immune to Fear Effects.

Snowy Ambush
You're hard to see in your native terrain.
*Prerequisites*: Frost Troll, Hide 4 ranks
*Benefits*:  You no longer take Size Penalties to Hide Checks in ice and snow.

Snowsense
You're hard to surprise.
*Prerequisites*: Frost Troll, Alertness, Wis 12+
*Benefits*: You don't need to make Saving Throws against Snowblindness (see Frostburn), or penalties to Search and Spot Checks in the snow.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Just found this thread and it looks amazing. Going to enjoy it. Thanks for gathering all this stuff.

----------


## Bhu

> Just found this thread and it looks amazing. Going to enjoy it. Thanks for gathering all this stuff.


Thanks for reading!  I'm working on adding scalies once I get the 2e/4e conversions done.

----------


## Bhu

*Legacy Troll* (Red Steel Campaign)
                      Large Giant (Aquatic)
*Hit Dice:*             6d8+42 (69 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                10 ft. (2 squares), Swim 30 ft.
*Armor Class:*          18 (-1 Size, +2 Dex, +7 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +4/+10
*Attack:*               Claw +9 melee (1d6+6)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +9 melee (1d6+6) and 1 Bite +4 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rend (2d6+9)
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 90, Low Light Vision, Limited Regeneration 5, Scent, Legacies, Hold Breath
*Saves:*                Fort +12, Ref +4, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 23, Dex 14, Con 24, Int 6, Wis 9, Cha 6
*Skills:*               Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Swim +19
*Feats:*                Alertness, Iron Will, Track
*Environment:*          Any Swamp
*Organization:*         Solitary,Group (2-4), Colony (2-8)
*Challenge Rating:*     5
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +5

Legacy Trolls are tall, spindly trolls with gills and wide mouths full of needle-like teeth.  Many are deformed due to the Vermeil contaminating their environments.

*Rend (Ex):* If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d6+9 points of damage.

*Limited Regeneration (Ex):* Fire and acid deal normal damage to a troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump.  Legacy Trolls only Regenerate when at least one third of their body is immersed in water.

*Legacies:* Legacy Trolls are horribly mutated by the Vermeil dust saturating their homes.  The exact effect depends on which Location they are in.  Region 1 trolls typically have Armor, Burn, Grow, or Senses.  Region 2 can have Animal Form, Crimson Fire, Farsight, Meld, Sleep, or Spikes.  Region 3 may have All-Around Vision, Ball of Fire, Separation, Shock, or Shrink.  Region 4 has Acid Touch, Duplicate, Poison, Spell Shield, or Weaken.  While deformed they take no penalties from the Red Curse and do not need Cinnabryl.  Most Trolls have a single Legacy.

*Hold Breath (Ex):* Normally Aquatic, Legacy Trolls can 'hold their breath' out of water for a number of rounds equal to ( 8 x it's Con Score) before risking suffocation.

*Combat:* Legacy Trolls attack in a manner similar to regular Trolls, but they prefer to wait until opponents are in the water for obvious reasons.


*LEGACIES*
Legacies may be activated 3/day as a Full Round Action.  They are Exceptional Abilities unless mentioned otherwise.  A Legacy Troll may end the effects of a Legacy early voluntarily, but if damaged when activating one it must make a Concentration to activate it successfully much in the same manner as a Spellcaster casting a spell.  Saving Throw DC's if any are 10 plus half Hit Dice plus Constitution Bonus.  Caster Level is equal to Hit Dice if applicable.

_Acid Touch_ The troll drools a slightly acidic substance and it's bites does additional acid damage equal to the Troll's Hit Dice plus 1.  This lasts for 1 Minute.

_All-Around Vision_ 4 eyes grow on the Trolls body lasting 1/round per Hit Die.  He gains a +2 Bonus to Initiative and Spot Checks and cannot be Flanked.  

_Animal Form_ The troll is permanently a fish from the waist down and loses it's land speed.  It may change into any Animal the same Size Class as itself for 2 rounds/Hit Die.  This is identical to the Alternate Form ability.  Any equipment melds into the new form, and if the animal has a mouth the Troll can speak.  This is a Supernatural Ability.

_Armor_ The troll gains red scales for 1 round/Hit Die.  It provides a +1 Natural AC Bonus per every 3 Hit Dice to a maximum increase of +5. 

_Ball of Fire_ The trolls skin turns red briefly as it throws a ball of fire at an opponent doing 1d4 fire damage per every 3 Hit Dice to a maximum of 6d4.  It is a Ranged attack with a Range Increment of 10 ft.  If it hits anything combustible it automatically sets fire to it.  This is a Spell-Like Ability.

_Burn_ The trolls skin turns red briefly as it unleashes fire as a touch attack doing 1d4 Fire damage, plus 1 point per Hit Die.  At Level 5 and every 5 levels thereafter range increases +5' to a maximum of 10'.  This is a Spell-Like Ability.

_Crimson Fire_ The trolls eyes glow bright red for 2 rounds/Hit Die.  During this time it may cast Faerie Fire at will.  This is a Supernatural Ability.

_Duplicate_ The Troll grows an Illusory third arm for 2 rounds/level, and it is under the effect of a Mirror Image spell during this time.  This is a Supernatural Ability.

_Farsight_ The trolls eyes grow on stalks, and for 2 rounds/Hit Die it can alter the focus of it's vision to see clearly (even read) for up to 300' per Hit Die (to a maximum of 1 Mile).

_Grow_ One of the trolls limbs is twice it's normal size.  For two rounds per Hit Die it's Size Category increases by 1 with all the attendant effects this brings (see Monster Manual).  This is a Supernatural Ability.

_Meld_ Anytime the troll is at rest it's skin color slowly beings changing to that of it's surroundings.  For 2 rounds per Hit Die, the Troll and up to 100 pounds of equipment can meld with any wood, earth, or stone object.  This is otherwise identical to the Meld into Stone spell.  This is a Supernatural Ability.

_Poison_ The troll grows a stinging tail which does damage and has the same poison as a Monstrous Scorpion of the same Size Class for 1 round per Hit Die.

_Senses_ The trolls eyes, nose, tongue, ears and fingers become elongated or exaggerated.  For 2 rounds per Hit Die it can increase it's senses.  It gains Tremorsense 30', and can Take 20 on Search, Spot, and Listen Checks.  Optionally it may instead use one of it's daily uses to remove any effect making it Blind or Deaf.

_Separation_  One of the trolls eyes is permanently detached painlessly, and will fall out occasionally if the Troll isn't careful.  The Troll can see through this eye regardless of distance, and if it is destroyed the Troll gains a new eye in 1d6 days.  The eye has hit points equal to the Trolls Hit Dice, and the Same Natural AC Bonus.  It is Size Class Fine.

_Shock_ The troll is constantly charged with static electricity.  The Troll may use Shocking Grasp whenever it activates this Legacy.  This is a Spell-Like Ability.
_
Shrink_  The Troll has a pinhead.  For 2 rounds per Level it can cause a single other being it can see to decrease in Size Class one step if it is Large or Smaller with all the attendant effects this brings (see Monster Manual) if it fails a Willpower Save.  This is a Supernatural Ability.

_Sleep_ The troll always appears tired.  It may cast Sleep on one creature with a duration of 2 rounds per Hit Die.  There is no Hit Die limit on what creatures it can effect, but it must maintain Concentration to keep the victim asleep.  This is a Spell-Like Ability.

_Spell Shield_ A glowing red disk orbits the Troll for 2 rounds per Hit Die.  The Troll gains a +1 Bonus on Saving Throws per every three Hit Dice up to a maximum of +7.  This is a Supernatural Ability.

_Spikes_  The Troll becomes covered in fleshy spikes for 2 rounds per Hit Die.  Opponents attacking the Troll with Unarmed Strikes, Natural Weapons, or Grapples take 1d6 piercing damage plus their own Str Modifier.  The Troll also gains a Bonus to Grapple Checks equal to it's Hit Dice, and does 1d6 +Str piercing damage with a successful Grapple Check.

_Weaken_ The troll appears horribly emaciated.  For 1 round per Level the Troll gains a Melee Touch attack doing 1d6 Strength Damage unless it's opponent makes a Willpower Save.  This is a Supernatural Ability.

----------


## Bhu

*LEGACY TROLL*

 

_"You wanna cross the river, you have to pay the toll!"_  

 Legacy Trolls are tall, spindly trolls with gills and wide mouths full of needle-like teeth.  Many are deformed due to the Vermeil contaminating their environments.  Their arms are thin, and frail looking.  Their teeth are like needles.  Skin color ranges from blue-green to olive, and tinged with red.

LEGACY TROLL RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +12 Strength, +4  Dexterity, +14 Constitution,  -4 Intelligence (minimum 3), -2 Wisdom, -4 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
·   Giant with the Aquatic Subtype, giving them Low Light Vision
·   Base land speed 10 ft.
·   Base swim speed 30 ft.
·   Darkvision 90 ft.
·   +5 Natural Armor Bonus.
·   Rend (Ex): If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d6 plus one and a half times Str Modifier points of damage.
·   Limited Regeneration (Ex): Acid and Fire deal normal damage to a snow troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump.  Legacy Trolls only Regenerate when at least one third of their body is immersed in water.
·   Legacies (Ex): Choose one Legacy from the list above.
·  Hold Breath (Ex): Normally Aquatic, Legacy Trolls can 'hold their breath' out of water for a number of rounds equal to ( 8 x it's Con Score) before risking suffocation.
·   Scent (Ex): This is identical to the ability listed in the Monster Manual.
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Legacy Troll begins with six levels of Giant, which provide 6d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +4, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +5, Ref +2, and Will +2.  A Legacy Trolls Giant levels give it skill points equal to 9 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 3 Feats. Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot and Swim.  
·   Legacy Trolls have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws, and 1 Bite with a Full Attack.
·   Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common.
·   Level Adjustment: +5
·   Favored Class: Fighter

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 8'6" Female: 7'10"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 500 lbs.   Female: 430 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

LEGACY TROLL CHARACTERS 
 Given their mental ability scores, Legacy Trolls are generally relegated to being beatsticks.
*Adventuring Race*: Legacy Trolls go on adventures.
*Character Development*: Try to boost your Legacy in some way that mixes well with your chosen Class.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A LEGACY TROLL 
 Unlike normal Trolls, you have a compulsion for something other than food: Cinnabryl.  While they don't need Cinnabryl to alleviate the usual problems of the Red Curse, they do use it to negate their Legacy related deformities.
*Personality*: Other than a few layers of psychosis, you're pretty much the same as any troll.
*Behaviors*: Given the polluted nature of your home environment, you tend to be less mentally stable than most Trolls, and are prone to odd behavior.
*Language*: Legacy Trolls speak Giant.

LEGACY TROLL SOCIETY 
 Legacy Trolls are primitive stone age tribes rarely living in large groups..
*Alignment* : Given the toxic pollution driving them mad, many Trolls are Chaotic Evil.
*Lands* : Legacy Trolls live along the coasts, rivers and lakes of The Savage Coast.
*Settlements* : A number of Trolls also live in the Bayou.
*Beliefs* : When Trolls do worship a God, it's usually Hel or Loki..
*Relations*: Other races are for robbing or eating.

LEGACY TROLL ADVENTURES 
· The swamps are suddenly being invaded by Vermilion Puddings.  The clan's Shaman has volunteered you to find out the source of this. 
· A Nosferatu has taken hold of a trade town that you used to raid, and now you find yourself in the odd position of trying to save the people you used to bully.  So you can bully them again.
· The Gurrash have decided to acquire your territory.  Fight time!


*Legacy Troll Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 1+*: At any Level in which you gain a Fighter Feat, you may take a Racial Feat instead.

*Scout*
*Levels 3, 11:* When you get Fast Movement you can apply it to your land or swim speed.

*Spirit Shaman*
*Level 1:* Replace Wild Empathy with Legacy Resistance.
*Legacy Resistance (Ex):* You gain a +1 Resistance on Saving Throws against Legacies.

----------


## Bhu

will have Epic Legacies done soon

*LEGACY SHAMAN* 

 

_When life places stones in your path, be the water. A persistent drop of water will wear away even the hardest stone._  

 Legacy Shamans are the spellcasters and wise people of their species.  Wise compared to some Trolls anyway.

BECOMING A LEGACY SHAMAN   
The rare spellcasting Legacy Troll usually follows this path..

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Legacy Troll
*Spellcasting*:  Must be able to cast a spell with the Water Subtype.
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Arcana) 4 ranks, Spellcraft 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Any 2 Racial Feats


*Class Skills*
 The Legacy Shaman's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (all skills taken individually) (Int), Listen (Wis), Profession (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Swim (Str).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Bonus Feat, +1 Level of current casting Class
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Meta Legacy, +1 Level of current casting Class
3. +1    +3     +1     +3    Eel Companion, +1 Level of current casting Class
4. +2    +4     +1     +4    Bonus Feat, +1 Level of current casting Class
5. +2    +4     +1     +4    Meta Legacy, +1 Level of current casting Class
6. +3    +5     +2     +5    Water Magic, +1 Level of current casting Class
7. +3    +5     +2     +5    Bonus Feat, +1 Level of current casting Class
8. +4    +6     +2     +6    Meta Legacy, +1 Level of current casting Class
9. +4    +6     +3     +6    Improved Water Magic, +1 Level of current casting Class
10.+5    +7     +3     +7   Legacy Master, +1 Level of current casting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Legacy Shaman gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Bonus Feat:* At Levels 1, 4 and 7 you can choose a Bonus Feat from the following list that you qualify for: Arcane Defense, Augment Summoning, Extend Legacy, Extra Legacy, Swift Legacy, Water Focus (Dragon 314).

*Meta Legacy (Su):* At Levels 2, 5 and 8 you can choose one of the following effects to apply to a single Legacy you have (only one of these may be applied to any one Legacy):

Empower:  All variable, numeric effects of an empowered Legacy are increased by one-half.  Saving throws and opposed rolls are not affected, nor are Legaciess without random variables. 

Enlarge: This may only be taken with Legacies that have a range. That range is now doubled.

Maximize: All variable, numeric effects of a Legacy modified by this ability are maximized. Saving throws and opposed rolls are not affected, nor are Legacies without random variables.

*Eel Companion (Ex):* At 3rd Level you gain an Animal Companion.  This is identical t the Druid ability of the same name, but you can only choose a Dire Eel as your companion. Your effective Druid Level is equal to your casting Level, and Druid and Legacy Shaman Levels stack for purposes of determining your Druid Level for this ability. 

*Water Magic:* The Save DC's of spells you cast increase by +1 while you are in the water.

*Improved Water Magic:*  The Save DC's of spells you cast while in the water increase by an additional +1.

*Legacy Master (Su):*  At 10th Level you may choose 1 Legacy you have.  You may now use that Legacy at will.

PLAYING A LEGACY SHAMAN 
 You have ambitions to be more than just a mere raider.  You want others to see you aas more than a beast.
*Combat*: You prefer your natural abilities or Legacies in combat.  Your spells are saved for particularly hard targets.
*Advancement*: You prefer to master the use of your Legacies.  Controlling them sets you apart from the others.
*Resources*: You have whatever you, or the tribe, can seize by force. 

LEGACY SHAMANS IN THE WORLD 
_"Jiggly Bob is...unusual for a troll."_ 
 You don't raid as much as the other trolls, and seem reasonable for a monster.  It makes you the default contact point if someone wishes to speak to the tribe.
*Daily Life*: Much of your day is spent refining your abilities and seeking out new ones.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: You work for yourself, and occasionally the tribe.  Everyone else can sod off.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's think of you as a monster still.  You're just a monster they can deal with because you can control your appetites.

LEGACY SHAMANS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes one of the PC's is a spellcasting Troll, which is awkward at best.
*Adaptation*: This is meant for troll-centric campaigns, but it could be redesigned as a more general Legacy based caster.
*Encounters*: Legacy Shamans are generally found in their lairs, or on raids.

Sample Encounter 
*EL x*: "Hi, I'm Jiggly Bob.  And  this is my boon companion, Jiggly Bill."


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC LEGACY SHAMAN* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Legacy Shaman gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th


Legacy Troll Racial Feats

Extra Legacy
You gain one additional Legacy.
*Prerequisites*: Legacy Troll, must have at least 1 Caster Level.
*Benefits*: You may choose one additional Legacy.

Swift Legacy
You may use your legacy quicker than normal.
*Prerequisites*: Legacy Troll
*Benefits*: Choose 1 Legacy.  You may now activate it as a Swift Action.

Extend Legacy
you can use your Legacy more often.
*Prerequisites*: Legacy Troll
*Benefits*: Choose 1 Legacy.  You now gain 3 additional daily uses of that Legacy.

Epic Legacy (Epic)
Your Legacy is more powerful.
*Prerequisites*: Legacy Troll,
*Benefits*: Choose one Legacy.  That Legacy is now more powerful.

_Acid Touch:_ Your acidic drool expands to include your blood and sweat as well.  Creatures you grapple or use a natural attack on (or who grapple or make a melee attack without Reach against you) takes Acid damage equal to twice the Troll's Hit Dice +2.

_All-Around Vision:_ For the duration of this ability you gain the benefits of the Prying Eyes Spell (Caster Level is equal to Hit Dice) as a Spell-Like Ability.

_Animal Form:_ You may now change into any Animal or Magical Beast of any Size.

_Armor:_ When using this ability you now also gain DR 10/Epic.  The Natural Armor Bonus to AC increases by +1 per 2 HD (maximum +10).

_Ball of Fire:_ You now cast Inferno (Spell Compendium) as a Spell-Like Ability.

_Burn:_ You now cast Heart of Fire (Complete Mage) as a Spell-Like Ability.

_Crimson Fire:_ You now cast Blistering Radiance (Spell Compendium) as a Spell-Like Ability.

_Duplicate:_ You now cast Mislead as a Spell-Like Ability.

_Farsight:_ You may now cast Scrying as a Spell-Like Ability.

_Grow:_ You now cast Giant Size (Complete Arcane) as a Spell-Like Ability.

_Meld:_ You may now cast Xorn Movement (Spell Compendium) as a Spell-Like Ability.

_Poison:_ Poison damage is now 1d10 Constitution.

_Senses:_ Instead of Tremorsense you gain Truesight for the duration of the ability.

_Separation:_ You are now immune to Ability damage and critical hits.

_Shock:_ You may now cast Storm Touch (Magic of Eberron) as a Spell-Like Ability.

_Shrink:_ You may now cast Minute Form (Complete Arcane) as a Spell-Like Ability.  Unlike normal, you may only cast it on opponents within close range (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels).

_Sleep:_ Duration is now 1 hour per hit die, and the Troll doesn't need to maintain Concentration.

_Spell Shield:_ You may now cast Wall of Dispel Magic (Spell Compendium) as a Spell-Like Ability.

_Spikes:_ Your spikes are now consiered both Epic and Adamantine for purposes of bypassing Damage Reduction.

_Weaken:_ You may now cast  Slay Living as a Spell-Like Ability.

----------


## Bhu

*Black Troll*
                      Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar, Giantblood)
*Hit Dice:*             7d8+49 (81 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (-1 Size, +2 Dex, +7 Natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +7/+18
*Attack:*               Claw +13 melee (1d8+7) or Greatclub +13 melee (2d8+10) or Rock +14 Ranged (2d6+7)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +13 melee (1d8+7) and 1 Bite +8 melee (1d8+4) or Club +13/+8 melee (2d8+10) or Rock +14 Ranged (2d6+7)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rend (2d8+10), Rock Throwing, Spell-Like Abilities, Summon
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 90, Low Light Vision, Regeneration 5, Scent, DR 10/Cold Iron or Good, SR 14, Immune to Electricity and Poison, Energy Resistance 10 (Cold)
*Saves:*                Fort +12, Ref +7, Will +6
*Abilities:*            Str 25, Dex 14, Con 24, Int 9, Wis 9, Cha 14
*Skills:*               Climb +17, Intimidate +12, Jump +17, Listen +11, Search +9, Spot +11, Survival +9
*Feats:*                Ability Focus (Chain Lightning), Alertness, Iron Will
*Environment:*          The Abyss
*Organization:*         Solitary or Gang (2-4)
*Challenge Rating:*    7 
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Always Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +8

A Black Troll is an unholy mishmash of troll and demon.  Less a hybrid, and more of a magical creation of some sort.  Standing thirteen feet tall they have gleaming black skin, bright green eyes, and a pair of red horns.  

*Rend (Ex):* If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d8+10 points of damage.

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* Adult Trolls are accomplished rock throwers and receive a +1 racial bonus on attack rolls when throwing rocks. A Troll of at least Large size can hurl rocks weighing 40 to 50 pounds each (Small objects) up to five range increments.  A Huge Troll can hurl rocks of 60 to 80 pounds (Medium objects).  The range increment is 120 feet for a Black Troll's thrown rocks. 

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* At will: Darkness, Dispel Magic, Telekinesis, Greater Teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only). Caster level 7th.  3/day: Chain Lightning.

*Summon (Sp):* Once per day a black Troll can attempt to summon 1 Black Troll or 1d3 Dretches with a 40% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 3rd-level spell. 

*Regeneration (Ex):* Fire and acid deal normal damage to a troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump. 

*Combat:* Black Trolls like to blast away with Chain Lightning before moving in for the kill.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *Rock Throwing (Ex):* Adult Trolls are accomplished rock throwers and receive a +1 racial bonus on attack rolls when throwing rocks.


Shouldn't the attack bonus for thrown rocks be +9 then?




> A Huge Troll can hurl rocks of 60 to 80 pounds (Medium objects).


How do these guys get Huge if they advance by character class?

----------


## Bhu

> Shouldn't the attack bonus for thrown rocks be +9 then?


  +14.  They use Str for rock attacks not Dex like all Giants do.  I has fixed.





> How do these guys get Huge if they advance by character class?


That will be forthcoming

----------


## Bhu

Things went off the rails this week so here's another troll I already had done.  Will return t the Black Trolll shortly.


*Phaze Troll*
                      Medium Giant
*Hit Dice:*             5d8+35 (57 hp)
*Initiative:*           +3
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          18 (+3 Dex, +5 Natural), touch 13, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +3/+8
*Attack:*               Claw +8 melee (1d6+5)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +8 melee (1d6+5) and 1 Bite +5 melee (1d6+3)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rend (2d6+7), Spell-Like Abilities
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 120, Low Light Vision, Regeneration 5, Scent, Magic Blind
*Saves:*                Fort +11, Ref +4, Will +3
*Abilities:*            Str 20, Dex 16, Con 24, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 6
*Skills:*               Hide +9, Listen +6, Move Silently +9, Spot +6
*Feats:*               Iron Will, Multiattack
*Environment:*          Underground
*Organization:*         Solitary
*Challenge Rating:*     5
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +6

Phaze trolls are smaller trolls heavily mutated by exposure to radiation or dangerous magics in the underdark.  They appear as smaller trolls with highly defined muscles and knobby armored hide.  Skin and hair color range from deep blue to purple-black, and they appear more intelligent than most trolls.

*Rend (Ex):* If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d6+7 points of damage. 

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp):* 4/day: Dimension Door, Mirror Image.  Caster Level 6th.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Fire and acid deal normal damage to a troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump. 

*Magic Blind:* Phaze Trolls are incapable of arcane or divine spellcasting but many of them are psionically active.

*Combat:* Phaze Trolls are smart enough to be tacticians but most simply activate their powers and wade into the fight.

----------


## Bhu

*BLACK TROLL*

 

_"I can assure you, this isn't Hell."_ 

 A Black Troll is an unholy mishmash of troll and demon.  Less a hybrid, and more of a magical creation of some sort.  Standing thirteen feet tall they have gleaming black skin, bright green eyes, and a pair of red horns.  They are smooth skinned, and oddly human-like in appearance.

BLACK TROLL RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +14 Strength, +4  Dexterity, +14 Constitution, +4 Charisma, -2 Intelligence, -2 Wisdom.
·   Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
·   Outsider with the Chaos, Evil, Extraplanar and Giantblood Subtypes.
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Darkvision 90 ft., and Low-light Vision
·   +7 Natural Armor Bonus.
·   Rend (Ex): If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d8 plus one and a half times Str Modifier points of damage.
·   Rock Throwing (Ex): Adult Trolls are accomplished rock throwers and receive a +1 racial bonus on attack rolls when throwing rocks. A Troll of at least Large size can hurl rocks weighing 40 to 50 pounds each (Small objects) up to five range increments.  A Huge Troll can hurl rocks of 60 to 80 pounds (Medium objects).  The range increment is 120 feet for a Black Troll's thrown rocks.
·   Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): At will: Darkness, Dispel Magic, Telekinesis, Greater Teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only). Caster level 7th.  3/day: Chain Lightning.
·   Summon (Sp): Once per day a black Troll can attempt to summon 1 Black Troll or 1d3 Dretches with a 40% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 3rd-level spell.
·   Regeneration (Ex): Fire and acid deal normal damage to a troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump. 
·   Damage Resistance (Ex): DR 10/Cold Iron or Good
·   Spell Resistance (Ex): A Black Troll has Spell Resistance equal to (CR + 7).
·   Energy Resistance (Ex): Cold Resistance 10.
·   Immunities (Ex): Immune to Electricity damage and Poison.
·   Scent (Ex): This is identical to the ability listed in the Monster Manual.
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Black Troll begins with seven levels of Outsider, which provide 7d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +7, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +5, Ref +5, and Will +5.  A Black Trolls Outsider levels give it skill points equal to 9 × (8 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 3 Feats. Its class skills are Climb, Intimidate, Jump, Listen, Search, Spot and Swim. 
·   Black Trolls have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d8 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d8 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws, and 1 Bite with a Full Attack.
·   Automatic Languages: Giant, Abyssal. Bonus Languages: Common.
·   Level Adjustment: +8
·   Favored Class: Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
Black Trolls are effectively immortal, and cease aging on reaching adulthood.

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 13'  Female: 12'2"
*Height Modifier*: +2d8"
*Base Weight*: Male: 1500 lbs.   Female: 1400 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x50 lbs.

BLACK TROLL CHARACTERS 
 Very few Black Trolls become casters, and those are usually Sorcerers.  Casting Trolls are usually near Epic encounters.
*Adventuring Race*: Black Trolls adventure due to ambition or necessity.
*Character Development*: Use Feats to boost your Spell-Like Abilities.
*Character Names*: 

ROLEPLAYING A BLACK TROLL 
 You were created to be a weapon, and others see you as such.  Indeed, many of your own people see themselves as such.
*Personality*: You have the hunger of a Troll, with the depravity of a Demon.
*Behaviors*: You like to torture those weaker than you.
*Language*: Black Trolls speak Giant and Abyssal.

BLACK TROLL SOCIETY 
 Black Trolls are at the lower rungs of Demonic society.
*Alignment* : Due to Demonic influence, all Black Trolls are Chaotic Evil.
*Lands* : Black Trolls live in the Abyss.
*Settlements* : Black Trolls outside of the Abyss are usually summoned.
*Beliefs* : Black Trolls who bother with religion usually prefer Baphomet, Kostchtchie or Vaprak.
*Relations*: Everything is a resource or an obstacle, even your own kind.

BLACK TROLL ADVENTURES 
· You have been volunteered to report for duty in the Blood War.  To 4 separate Demon Lords, all who claim to be your new boss.
· A Succubus has become the power behind the throne, charming your tribes chief.  You need to figure out why.
· The Dretch have suddenly got their dander up, and decided to take over the Layer of the Abyss that is your home.  Unfortunately, there are thousands of them.




*Black Troll Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Replace Wild Empathy with Savage Rending
*Savage Rending*:  You do double your Str Modifier with Rending attacks.
*Level 4:* Replace Animal Companion with Abyssal Guerilla
*Abyssal Guerilla (Ex):* You gain a +2 Bonus on Hide, Knowledge (Geography), Move Silently and Survival Checks made in the Abyss.

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.
*Levels 3, 11:* Replace Fast Movement with a Bonus Feat at each Level

*Sorcerer*
*Levels 1+:* You gain Trollcaster.
*Trollcaster:* When casting Summon Monster spells, you may use them to Summon Trolls as well.  Summon Monster V can summon a Troll, Phaze Troll or Scrag.  Summon Monster VI can summon a Crystalline Troll, Stone Troll or Wasteland Troll.  Summon Monster V!! can summon a Cave Troll or Bladerager Troll.  Summon Monster VIII can summon a Mountain Troll or Mur-Zhagul.

----------


## Metastachydium

> ·   Rock Throwing (Ex): Adult Trolls are accomplished rock throwers and receive a +1 racial bonus on attack rolls when throwing rocks. A Troll of at least Large size can hurl rocks weighing 40 to 50 pounds each (Small objects) up to five range increments.  A Huge Troll can hurl rocks of 60 to 80 pounds (Medium objects).  The range increment is 120 feet for a Black Troll's thrown rocks.


And I still don't know how these get to grow Huge!




> ·   Legacy Trolls


This might not belong here.




> have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d8 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d8 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws, and 1 Bite with a Full Attack.


That's kind of on the weak side for a critter of this caliber, I'd say.





> BLACK TROLL ADVENTURES 
> · You have been volunteered to report for duty in the Blood War.  To 4 separate Demon Lords, all who claim to be your new boss.
> · A Succubus has become the power behind the throne, charming your tribes chief.  You need to figure out why.
> · The Dretch have suddenly got their dander up, and decided to take over the Layer of the Abyss that is your home.  Unfortunately, there are thousands of them.


I continue to just so absolutely *love* these sections!




> *Snow Troll Racial Substitution Levels*


Red alert! Snow trolls have invaded this entry!




> *Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).


Does the ranged version only apply when an opponent is flat-footed/unaware of the troll's presence or just about whenever the troll doesn't move in a round? (Because if it's the former, that'd be a straight downgrade from skirmish. Or so I'd argue.)

----------


## Bhu

> And I still don't know how these get to grow Huge!


  It's coming next post.  Fixed the typos, thank you for pointing those out.






> Does the ranged version only apply when an opponent is flat-footed/unaware of the troll's presence or just about whenever the troll doesn't move in a round? (Because if it's the former, that'd be a straight downgrade from skirmish. Or so I'd argue.)


  It's whenever the opponent is flat-footed or unaware of the troll.

----------


## Bhu

Sorry for the delays.  Work has been crushing me with overtime due to people quitting, so I've been getting called in on no notice after only 2 hours sleep.

*BLOOD WAR SOLDIER* 

 

_"Halt strangers!  Prove to us that you are not Devils that you may pass!"_  

 A great many Black Trolls are conscripted into the Blood War.  They fill in on odd spots where there just aren't enough problems to require more Demons.

BECOMING A BLOOD WAR SOLDIER   
Just about any Black Troll qualifies if they're willing to serve (and probably even if they aren't willing).

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*: Black Troll
*BAB*:  +8
*Skills*:  Intimidate 4 ranks, Spot 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Lightning Fist, Summon Ally


*Class Skills*
 The Soldier's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Listen (Wis), Search (Int), Spot (Wis) and Survival (Wis).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +2     +2    Improved Lightning Fist
2. +2    +3     +3     +3    Black Giant
3. +3    +3     +3     +3    Improved Spell Resistance
4. +4    +4     +4     +4    Improved Lightning Fist
5. +5    +4     +4     +4    Black Giant
6. +6    +5     +5     +5    Improved Spell Resistance
7. +7    +5     +5     +5    Improved Lightning Fist
8. +8    +6     +6     +6    Black Giant
9. +9    +6     +6     +6   Improved Spell Resistance
10.+10   +7     +7     +7   Blood War Veteran
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Blood War Soldier gains proficiency with Simple and Martial Weapons.

*Improved Lightning Fist (Sp):* At 1st Level the Caster Level for your Chain Lightning ability becomes equal to your Hit Dice.  At 4th Level you get a +2 bonus on caster level checks (1d20 + caster level) made to overcome a creatures spell resistance with this ability.  This increases to +4 at 7th Level.

*Black Giant (Ex):* At 2nd Level you gain Powerful Build: Whenever you are subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), you are treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to you.

You are also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creatures special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect you. You can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, your space and reach remain those of a creature of your actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subjects size category.

At 5th Level both your Strength Score and Natural Armor Bonus to AC permanently improve by +2.

At 8th Level your Size Category improves by one to Huge.

*Improved Spell Resistance:* At Levels 3, 6 and 9 your Spell Resistance increases by +2.

*Blood War Veteran:* At 10th Level the Caster  Level for all your Spell-Like Abilities becomes equal to your Hit Dice.  Your DR increases to DR 15/Cold Iron and Good.

PLAYING A BLOOD WAR SOLDIER 
 You're a professional soldier, or at least as professional as a carnivorous monster working for an army devoted to Chaos can be.  Sure, you follow orders to the letter, but no one says you can't burn a few villages along the way.
*Combat*: You rely on rock throwing, before teleporting to close the gap and use your Lightning Fist.
*Advancement*: Your training is sparse and generally controlled by the Abyssal armies.
*Resources*: As long as you're fighting the Blood War, you may have access to backup. 

BLOOD WAR SOLDIERS IN THE WORLD 
_"Sure, he's no Demon, but he has a mean right hand."_ 
 You pretty much stick to guarding the Abyss unless sent elsewhere.
*Daily Life*: You spend a lot of time being lectured on how to recognize Devils and defeat their tactics.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Unless you get loaned out, you're strictly a Demon army only kind oof guy.  Mostly because they will enforce that.

NPC Reaction 
NPC's treat you pretty much like any other Fiendish Outsider.

BLOOD WAR SOLDIERS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you are, or were, a participant in the Blood War.  This could have ramifications for party safety.
*Adaptation*: This is generally meant for all Chaotic Evil campaigns, though you could be a refugee from the Blood War.
*Encounters*: You're mostly found in the AByss or on the front lines of minor flare-up's in the Blood War.

Sample Encounter 
*EL x*: Your unit has captured an Erinyes, and you have been assigned to guard her.  Unfortunately, after waking up from several sharp blows to the head, she has decided you are 'fine breeding stock' who will 'father many of her children'.  You're contemplating how to explain this to your superiors when four heavily armed Humanoids Gate in and demand you turn her over.  "Oh noes" you think.  "Oh no, however will I explain the capture of my great personal liability."  Needless to say the Humanoids are stunned when you let them lead her away, with her vowing to return to your side despite all the odds...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC BLOOD WAR SOLDIER* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Blood War Soldier gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th



Black Troll Racial Feats

Lightning Fist
You can unleash your Chain Lightning as part of a melee attack.
*Prerequisites*: Black Troll, Cha 16+
*Benefits*: As a Standard Action you make a single melee attack.  If it is successful, the target also takes damage as if it had been struck by your Chain Lightning Spell-Like Ability.  You may only use this attack if you have daily uses of Chain Lightning left.  

Summon Ally
You can use your Summon Ability to call up you're own kind more successfully.
*Prerequisites*: Black Troll, Cha 16+
*Benefits*: Your Summon ability now has a 60% chance of success, and is the equivalent of a 5th Level spell.

Strength of Vaprak
Your worship of the Troll God has made you stronger.
*Prerequisites*: Black Troll, Vaprak as a Patron
*Benefits*: You may now add Bull's Strength to the Spell-Like abilities you can cast 3/day.

Investiture of Vaprak
You gain new power.
*Prerequisites*: Black Troll, Vaprak as a Patron
*Benefits*: You may now cast Righteous Might 1/day as a Spell-Like Ability as a 7th Level Sorcerer.

----------


## Bhu

*PHAZE TROLL*

 

_"You look edible."_  

 Phaze trolls are smaller trolls heavily mutated by exposure to radiation or dangerous magics in the underdark.  They appear as smaller trolls with highly defined muscles and knobby armored hide.  Skin and hair color range from deep blue to purple-black, and they appear more intelligent than most trolls.

PHAZE TROLL RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +10 Strength, +6  Dexterity, +14 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, -4 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Darkvision 120 ft.
·   +5 Natural Armor Bonus.
·   Rend (Ex): If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d6 plus one and a half times Str Modifier points of damage.
   Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): 4/day: Dimension Door, Mirror Image.  Caster Level 6th.
·   Regeneration (Ex): Acid and Fire deal normal damage to a troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump.  
·   Magic Blind: Phaze Trolls are incapable of arcane or divine spellcasting but many of them are psionically active.
·   Scent (Ex): This is identical to the ability listed in the Monster Manual.
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Phaze Troll begins with five levels of Giant, which provide 5d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +3, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +1, and Will +1.  A Phaze Trolls Giant levels give it skill points equal to 8 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 2 Feats. Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. 
·   Phaze Trolls have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws, and 1 Bite with a Full Attack.
·   Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Undercommon.
·   Level Adjustment: +6
·   Favored Class: Psion


STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 4' 10"
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: 230 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x(2d4) lbs.

PHAZE TROLL CHARACTERS 
 Your Racial Hit Dice and LA are high, but for once your Ability scores don't preclude you being a manifester.
*Adventuring Race*: Phaze Trolls don't go on adventures so much as they find themselves sucked into one.
*Character Development*: Give suggestions for making a character with this race.
*Character Names*:

ROLEPLAYING A PHAZE TROLL 
 You could've been something if not for the hunger that possesses you.  Instead you're merely the head of the pack of tribal critters.
*Personality*: Despite your intelligence, you are little more than a predatory beast.
*Behaviors*: Find some way to capitalize on your Spell-Like Abilities.
*Language*: Phaze Trolls speak Giant.

PHAZE TROLL SOCIETY 
 Due to their extreme rarity, Phaze Trolls usually rule tribes of regular Trolls..
*Alignment* : Given that they eat everything indiscriminately, most Phaze Trolls are Chaotic Evil.
*Lands* : Phaze Trolls live in areas of the Inderdark otherwise inhospitable due to magical radiation.
*Settlements* : Phaze Trolls rarely leave their homes..
*Beliefs* : Phaze Trolls worship Vaprak.
*Relations*: Phaze Trolls are consumed by hunger, and they eat anything they encounter.

PHAZE TROLL ADVENTURES 
· Something is stalking and eating the tribe, and you are being blamed.  And for once it really isn't you.
· Your powers are causing you to spontaneously discorporate randomly.  You need to find a cure fast.
· The Drow suddenly want your territory.  Time to beat some Elves!!



*Phaze Troll Racial Substitution Levels*

*Psion*
*Level 1+*: When you get to choose a Bonus Feat, you may opt to choose a Racial Feat.

*Psychic Warrior*
*Levels 1+:* When you get to choose a Bonus Feat, you may opt to choose a Racial Feat.

*Soulknife*
*Level 9:* Replace Bladewind with Blinking Blade
*Blinking Blade (Su):* When using our Dimension Door ability, you now get an Attack of Opportunity afterward if anyone is in range to be threatened by you in the new square you arrive in.

----------


## Metastachydium

> ·   +10 Strength, +6  Dexterity, +14 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, -4 Charisma.


Smart trolls with SLAs! I like that.




> Regeneration (Ex)


No amount/round is specified.




> Time to beat some Elves!!


Did you mean time to b_eat_ some elves?

----------


## Bhu

> Smart trolls with SLAs! I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> No amount/round is specified.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean time to b_eat_ some elves?


I'll fix soon.  Some guy at work threatened to shoot another guy over a woman, and now I'm in overtime mode since I'm a security guard there.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I'll fix soon.  Some guy at work threatened to shoot another guy over a woman, and now I'm in overtime mode since I'm a security guard there.


Holy excrement! You have my deepest sympathies!

----------


## Bhu

I'll be back to finish this up later in the week.  In addition to th e other threats one of the employees nearly killed someone by accident, and the bosses refused to fire him so we're on overtime agaiin.

*PSYCHIC TROLL* 

 

_"I am not like you..."_ 

 Some Phaze Trolls have an  inexplicable talent for psionic powers.  Their tribe considers them an odd sort: too useful to kill, too dangerous to let live.  After all, your psionics aren't something that they can  counter well.  They can let you summon or resist fire or acid, meaning you can still gain the benefits of regeneration, whereas your opponent will not.

BECOMING A PSYCHIC TROLLS   
Most Phaze Trolls with psionics qualigy.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Phaze Troll
*Manifesting*: Must be able to Manifest a 2nd Level Power from one of the following Disciplines: Psychokinesis, Psychometabolism or Telepathy.
*Skills*:  Concentration 4 ranks, Psicraft 4 ranks
*Feats*:  Psionic Fist, Greater Psionic Fist


*Class Skills*
 The Psychic Troll's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Autohypnosis (Wis), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Dungeoneering, Nature, Psionics) (Int), Profession (Wis), and Psicraft
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d4



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +0     +0     +2    Psychic Hunger, +1 Manifester Level or existing Manifesting Class
2. +1    +0     +0     +3    Improved Phazing (Caster Level 8), +1 Manifester Level or existing Manifesting Class
3. +1    +1     +1     +3    Versatile Phazing, +1 Manifester Level or existing Manifesting Class
4. +2    +1     +1     +4    Psychic Hunger, +1 Manifester Level or existing Manifesting Class
5. +2    +1     +1     +4    Improved Phazing (Caster Level 10), +1 Manifester Level or existing Manifesting Class
6. +3    +2     +2     +5    Versatile Phazing, +1 Manifester Level or existing Manifesting Class
7. +3    +2     +2     +5    Psychic Hunger, +1 Manifester Level or existing Manifesting Class
8. +4    +2     +2     +6    Improved Phazing (Caster Level 12), +1 Manifester Level or existing Manifesting Class
9. +4    +3     +3     +6    Versatile Phazing, +1 Manifester Level or existing Manifesting Class
10.+5    +3     +3     +7    Elder, +1 Manifester Level or existing Manifesting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Psychic Troll gains no new armor or weapon proficiencies.

*Psychic Hunger (Su):* At 1st Level you develop a hunger for power as well as flesh.  Whenever you successfully bite an opponent wit power points, he loses 1d6 power points, and you gain 5 temporary hit points.

At 4th Level, instead of temporary hit points you may gain the power points to use yourself.  They must be used within one hour or they are lost.

At 7th Level, instead of temporary hit points you may improve the Save DC of Powers you Manifest by +1 (this stacks with Feats like Psionic Endowment).  You keep this Bonus for 1 hour.

*Improved Phazing:* At Levels 2, 5 and 8 the Caster Level of your Racial Abilities improves by +2.

*Versatile Phazing (Sp):* At Levels 3, 6 and 9 you get an additional Racial Spell-Like Ability that you can use 4/day.  At 3rd Level you can choose one of the following: Baleful Transposition, Bull's Strength, or Scorch.  At 6th Level you can choose one of the following: Decoy Image, Scattering Trap, or Tremorsense.  At 9th Level you can choose one of the following: Acid Orb, Baleful Blink, or Greater Mirror Image.  Caster Level is the same as your other Racial Spell-Like Abilities.

*Elder (Sp):* At 10th Level you gain one additional Racial Spell-Like Ability you can use 1/Day.  You may choose one of the following: Greater Blink, Mislead, Teleport or Wall of Fire.  Caster Level is the same as your other Racial Spell-Like Abilities.

PLAYING A PSYCHIC TROLL 
 Be as intimidating as you can.  It's the only reason the matriarch of the Troll clan lets you live.  If the tribe thinks they can take you they will.  Also, try to be useful to give them a non fear based reason for killing you in your sleep. 
*Combat*: You usually rely heavily on your psionics, using them to back up the other trolls.
*Advancement*: Technically speaking you're free to develop however you'd like.  In practice, you'll need powers geared toward keeping you alive.
*Resources*: You have the full might of the tribe if you're fighting for them. 

PSYCHIC TROLLS IN THE WORLD 
_"He's up to something."_ 
 Everyone seems to want you dead, even the other Trolls.  Granted, you do eat anything not quick enough to flee...
*Daily Life*: Most of your day is consumed with finding ever more food, no matter how much you eat.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Usually only other Trolls consider you worth the trouble, and even they are leery of you.

NPC Reaction 
 People generally find you far more terrifying than the average Troll.

PSYCHIC TROLLS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you are an eternally hungry monster.  Might be best for npc's..
*Adaptation*: This is meant for all Troll Campaigns, but the class could be re-flavored..
*Encounters*: Psychic Trolls are rare, and usually only found in groups with a prevalence of Phaze Trollls.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are in an odd position.  They have been asked by Trolls to assassinate one of their own, who has developed a taste for eating them.  And, surprise surprise, he's got magical powers.  


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC PSYCHIC TROLLS* 

*Hit Die:* d4
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Powers* The Psychic Troll's manifester level is equal to her class level. The Psychic Trolls base power points do not increase after 20th level. The epic Psychic Troll gains one new power of any level that she can manifest at every even-numbered level she attains higher than 20th (22nd, 24th, 26th, and so on). 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Psychic Troll gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th



Phaze Troll Racial Feats

Improved Dimension Door
You can use Psionics to enhance your Racial Abilities.
*Prerequisites*: Phaze Troll, 7 or more Power Points
*Benefits*: Once you run out of daily uses of Dimension Door, you may spend 7 Power Points to use it again (you may continue to use it until you run out of Power Points).

Improved Mirror Image
You can use Psionics to enhance your Racial Abilities.
*Prerequisites*: Phaze Troll, 3 or more Power Points
*Benefits*: Once you run out of daily uses of Mirror Image, you may spend 3 Power Points to use it again (you may continue to use it until you run out of Power Points).

Psychic Weapon
You may store Powers in a weapon.
*Prerequisites*: Phaze Troll, 1 Level in a Manifesting Class
*Benefits*: You may spend 1 additional Power Point too use a weapon in your possession as a Power Stone.

Instability
Sometimes you blink in and out of reality.
*Prerequisites*: Phaze Troll, 1 Level in a Manifesting Class
*Benefits*: You may now use Blink 4/day as a Spell-Like Ability.

----------


## Bhu

*Stone Troll*
                      Large Giant
*Hit Dice:*             10d8+60 (105 hp)
*Initiative:*           +0
*Speed:*                25 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*          20 (-1 Size, +11 Natural), touch 9, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +7/+19
*Attack:*               Claw +14 melee (2d4+8)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +14 melee (2d4+8) and 1 Bite +9 melee (2d6+4)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rend (4d4+12), Rock Throwing
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 90, Low Light Vision, Regeneration 3, Scent, DR 10/Blunt or Piercing, Reinforced, Energy Resistance 10 (Cold, Electricity, Fire)
*Saves:*                Fort +13, Ref +3, Will +4
*Abilities:*            Str 26, Dex 10, Con 23, Int 6, Wis 9, Cha 6
*Skills:*               Hide +1, Listen +3, Move Silently +4, Spot +3
*Feats:*                Endurance, Diehard, Iron Will, Track
*Environment:*          Any Mountain or Underground
*Organization:*         Solitary or Group (2-4)
*Challenge Rating:*     7
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +6

Stone Trolls are massive, standing just over 11' tall.  Supplementing their diet with stone has led to mineral deposits in their body, and they often resemble stone themselves, giving them an edge in ambushing people in their native environment. 

*Rend (Ex):* If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 4d4+12 points of damage. 

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* Adult Trolls are accomplished rock throwers and receive a +1 racial bonus on attack rolls when throwing rocks. A Troll of at least Large size can hurl rocks weighing 40 to 50 pounds each (Small objects) up to five range increments.  A Huge Troll can hurl rocks of 60 to 80 pounds (Medium objects).  The range increment is 120 feet for a Stone Troll's thrown rocks. 

*Regeneration (Ex):* Acid deals normal damage to a troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump.  If the Stone Troll takes both Fire and Cold damage from attacks in the same round it does not regenerate that damage.

*Reinforced (Ex):* There is a 50% chance that any Critical hit on a Stone Troll is converted to a regular hit instead.

*Skills:* A Stone Troll gains a +8 racial bonus on Hide checks in rocky terrain. 

*Combat:* Stone Trolls fight pretty much like any other Troll, but occasionally they also fling rocks if opponents are at a distance.

----------


## Bhu

*STONE TROLL*

 

_"Oh sweet, adventurers.  I was hoping to cause an avalanche today."_  

 Stone Trolls are massive, standing just over 11' tall.  Supplementing their diet with stone has led to mineral deposits in their bodt, and they often resemble stone themselves, giving them an edge in ambushing people in their native environment. 

STONE TROLL RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +16 Strength, +12 Constitution, -4 Intelligence (minimum 3), -2 Wisdom, -4 Charisma.
·   Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
·   Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
·   Base land speed 25 ft.
·   Darkvision 90 ft.
·   +11 Natural Armor Bonus.
·   Rend (Ex): If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 4d4 plus one and a half times Str Modifier points of damage.
·   Rock Throwing (Ex): Adult Trolls are accomplished rock throwers and receive a +1 racial bonus on attack rolls when throwing rocks. A Troll of at least Large size can hurl rocks weighing 40 to 50 pounds each (Small objects) up to five range increments.  A Huge Troll can hurl rocks of 60 to 80 pounds (Medium objects).  The range increment is 120 feet for a Stone Troll's thrown rocks. 
·   Regeneration (Ex): Acid deals normal damage to a troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump. If the Stone Troll takes both Fire and Cold damage from attacks in the same round it does not regenerate that damage.
·   Damage Reduction (Ex): DR 10/Blunt or Piercing
·   Reinforced (Ex): There is a 50% chance that any Critical hit on a Stone Troll is converted to a regular hit instead.
·   Energy Resistance (Ex): Energy Resistance 10 to Cold, Electricity and Fire.
·   Scent (Ex): This is identical to the ability listed in the Monster Manual.
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Stone Troll begins with ten levels of Giant, which provide 10d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +7, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +7, Ref +3, and Will +3.  A Stone Trolls Giant levels give it skill points equal to 13 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 4 Feats. Its class skills are Hide, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot. A Stone Troll gains a +8 racial bonus on Hide checks in rocky terrain. 
·   Stone Trolls have a Primary Claw attack doing 2d4 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 2d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws, and 1 Bite with a Full Attack.
·   Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common.
·   Level Adjustment: +6
·   Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 20
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +2d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +3d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 100
*Old*: 150
*Venerable*: 200
*Maximum Age*: +3d% years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 10'  Female: 8'
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 1000 lbs.   Female: 800 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d8) lbs.

STONE TROLL CHARACTERS 
 You are going to be a melee fighter.  You stats pretty much guarantee it.
*Adventuring Race*: Stone Trolls adventure because the need a new lair, or they want revenge.
*Character Development*: You should probably specialize in melee or rock throwing.
*Character Names*: Stone Trolls use Troll names.

ROLEPLAYING A STONE TROLL 
 The strongest Troll sets the rules, as it should be.
*Personality*: You are always hungry.  Always.  Prey has actually escaped by discarding food in your path.
*Behaviors*: You like throwing rocks at things.
*Language*: Stone Trolls speak Giant.

STONE TROLL SOCIETY 
 Stone Trolls are primitive, patriarchal tribesmen.
*Alignment* : They are generally Chaotic Evil, like most Trolls.
*Lands* : Stone Trolls live in caves high in the mountains or rocky plateaus.
*Settlements* : Stone Trolls will only live in rocky areas that contain the minerals they eat along with flesh.
*Beliefs* : They worship Vaprak like usual.
*Relations*: All other races are food.  They have a special hatred for Rock Trolls (who likewise despise them).

STONE TROLL ADVENTURES 
· Four heavily armed drifters relieved themselves on your rock pile while you were out hunting.  You eat those rocks!  Someone must pay!
· A Medusa has taken up shop nearby, and you can't evict her because her spellcasting stymies you at every turn.  Worse, she calls you "adorable."  Your wife _really_ doesn't appreciate that.
· A group of Rock Trolls down by the river  called you a racial slur and took off.  Time to round up the boys and do some pounding.



*Stone Troll Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Replace Wild Empathy with Savage Rending
*Savage Rending*:  You do double your Str Modifier with Rending attacks.
*Level 4:* Replace Animal Companion with Mountain Guerilla
*Arctic Guerilla (Ex):* You gain a +2 Bonus on Hide, Knowledge (Geography), Move Silently and Survival Checks made in Mountain environments.

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.
*Levels 3, 11:* Replace Fast Movement with a Bonus Feat at each Level.
*Level 10:* Replace Blindsense with Tremor Sense 15'.
*Level 20:* Replace Blindsight with Tremor Sense 30'.

*Cleric*
*Levels 1+:* You gain additional options when choosing Domains at 1st Level.  In addition to whatever Domains your Deity normally offers you can choose from among the following: Charm (see Players Guide to Faerun), Earth, Knowledge, Sun, War or Weather (see Complete Divine).

----------


## Bhu

*STONE SHAMAN* 

 

_"How dare you!"_  

 A Stone Shaman provides for the spiritual needs of the Stone Troll tribe, advises the leader and is oddly possessed of a strong urge to protect the land as well.

BECOMING A STONE SHAMAN   
Most Stoen Troll Clerics will qualify.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Stone Troll
*Casting*:  Must be able to cast 2nd Level Cleric spells
*Skills*:  Knowledge (Nature and Religion) 4 ranks each
*Feats*:    Domain Focus, Earth Glide


*Class Skills*
 The Stone Shaman's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Heal (Wis), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Profession (Wis), and Spellcraft (Int). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d6



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +0    +2     +0     +2    Woodland Stride, +1 Caster Level of existing Divine casting Class
2. +1    +3     +0     +3    Natural Caster, +1 Caster Level of existing Divine casting Class
3. +2    +3     +1     +3    Rock Familiar, +1 Caster Level of existing Divine casting Class
4. +3    +4     +1     +4    Trackless Step, +1 Caster Level of existing Divine casting Class
5. +3    +4     +1     +4    Natural Caster, +1 Caster Level of existing Divine casting Class
6. +4    +5     +2     +5    Rock Familiar, +1 Caster Level of existing Divine casting Class
7. +5    +5     +2     +5    Camouflage, +1 Caster Level of existing Divine casting Class
8. +6    +6     +2     +6    Natural Caster, +1 Caster Level of existing Divine casting Class
9. +6    +6     +3     +6    Rock Familiar, +1 Caster Level of existing Divine casting Class
10.+7    +7     +3     +7    Wise Woman, +1 Caster Level of existing Divine casting Class
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Stone Shaman gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Woodland Stride (Ex):*  Starting at 1st level, a Stone Shaman may move through any sort of Difficult Terrain that is natural and not manufactured.  However, terrain areas that have been magically manipulated to impede motion still affect her. 

*Natural Caster:* At Levels 2, 5 and 8 you can choose a Druid spell to add to your Cleric spell lost.  This must be a spell of a Level you could cast.  For example, if you are a Cleric 6Stone Shaman 2, you can choose any Druid spell of 5th Level or lower.

*Rock Familiar:* At 3rd Level you can summon a Small Earth Elemental to serve as a Familiar.  Doing so takes 24 hours and uses up magical materials that cost 100 gp, and it's tats will be listed below.  It's abilities improve at Levels 6 and 9.

*Trackless Step (Ex):*  Starting at 4th level, a Stone Shaman leaves no trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. She may choose to leave a trail if so desired. 
*
Camouflage (Ex):*  A Stone Shamn of 7th level or higher can use the Hide skill in any sort of natural terrain, even if the terrain doesnt grant cover or concealment. 

*Wise Woman (Su):* At 10th Level your Rock Familiar gains a few new abilities (see below) and as long as  it remains adjacent to you, you also gain it's Earth Glide ability.  Spells you cast with the Earth descriptor are cast at +1 Caster Level.

PLAYING A STONE SHAMAN 
 You are somewhere between a Cleric and a Druid.  And quite frustrated, given who you usually have to deal with.
*Combat*: Combat isn't your prime focus, but you don't shy away from it.
*Advancement*: Your advancement usually develops along the lines of whats best for the good of your tribe.
*Resources*: When acting in the tribes interests you also have access to their resources. 

STONE SHAMANS IN THE WORLD 
_"Don't litter when Grizelda is watching..."!_ 
 Unlike the Shamans of most other Troll tribes, you ensure the environment of your mountain is kept clean, and woe betide he who despoils your home.
*Daily Life*: Most of your day is taken up by your religious duties.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Your focus on the tribe takes up all your time.  Not to mention, you aren't much of a joiner.

NPC Reaction 
 NPC's react to you the same as any other Troll.

STONE SHAMANS IN THE GAME 
 This assumes you are some sort of leader within the Stone Troll community, which bags the question why you would be going on adventures.
*Adaptation*: This as probably best for Troll based Campaigns.
*Encounters*: Stone Shamans are only very rarely encountered out of their mountain homes.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's sit on a boulder to rest, when it promptly wakes up and asks what the hell they think they're doing.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC STONE SHAMAN* 

*Hit Die:* d6
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Spellcasting* The Stone Shamans caster level is equal to his or her class level. The Stone Shamans number of spells per day does not increase after 10th level. 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Stone Shaman gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th



*Rock Familiar*
The Rock Familiar is identical to a Small Earth Elemental, with the following exceptions:

Level 3: The Rock Familiar starts with Empathic Link and Share Spells (see Familiars in PHB).

Level 6:  At 6th Level it also gets Deliver Touch Spells (see Familiars in PHB).

Level 9: At 9th Level it also gets Speak With Master (see Familiars in PHB).

Level 10: At 10th Level it also gains Spell Resistance and Scry on Familiar.

Stone Troll Racial Feats

Rocky Disguise
Sometimes you resemble a boulder.
*Prerequisites*: Stone Troll, Caster Level 5th
*Benefits*: You can cast Meld With Stone as a Cleric of your Hit Dice 1/Day.  This is a Spell-Like Ability.

Improved Rocky Disguise
You're indistinguishable from the rocks of your home.
*Prerequisites*: Stone Troll, Rocky Disguise
*Benefits*: You may now cast Meld With Stone 3/day.

Commune with the Earth
You can speak to the rocks.
*Prerequisites*: Stone Troll, Caster Level 9th
*Benefits*: You may cast Commune With Nature as a Cleric of your Hit Dice 1/day.  This is a Spell-Like Ability.

Earth Glide
You can swim through earth and rock like it was water.
*Prerequisites*: Stone Troll, Caster Level 3rd
*Benefits*:  You can glide through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. You're burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor does it create any ripple or other signs of your presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing you flings the you back 30 feet, stunning you for 1 round unlessyou succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.

----------


## Bhu

*Horag* (Greyhawk)
                      Large Giant
*Hit Dice:*             8d8+24 (60 hp)
*Initiative:*           -1
*Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares), 40 ft. in armor
*Armor Class:*          18 (-1 Size, -1 Dex, +7 Natural, +3 Hide), touch 8, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+16
*Attack:*               Slam +11 melee (1d6+6) or Greatclub +12 melee (2d8+9)
*Full Attack:*          2 Slams +11 melee (1d6+6) or Greatclub +12 melee (2d8+9)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      -
*Special Qualities:*    Low Light Vision
*Saves:*                Fort +9, Ref +1, Will +2
*Abilities:*            Str 22, Dex 8, Con 16, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 7
*Skills:*               Climb +7, Jump +6, Listen +5, Spot +5
*Feats:*                Cleave, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Greatclub)
*Environment:*          Temperate Hills
*Organization:*         Solitary or Pack (2-3)
*Challenge Rating:* 
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Usually Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +2

The Horag are rare crossbreeds resulting from the union between an Ogre and a Hill Giant.  They are somewhat more powerful than Ogres, and somewhat more tactically inclined than Hill Giants despite being on the same intellectual level.  

*Combat:* The Horag despise ranged combat.  It's not that they aren't capable, they just like killing things up close and personal.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *Horag* (Greyhawk)
> 
> ()
> 
> *Speed:*                40 ft. (8 squares)
> *Armor Class:*          18 (-1 Size, -1 Dex, +7 Natural, +3 Hide), touch 8, flat-footed 18


Hide armour should reduce that speed.




> *Level Adjustment:*     +


Lemme guess. +3? (It absolutely doesn't deserve LA, though. I mean, +2 STR +2 CON and +2 natural to AC for _+4 Giant HD_ compared to an ogre? That's just sad. Not hill giant level of sad, but sad none the less.)

----------


## Bhu

I has fixed.

----------


## Bhu

*HORAG*

 

_"Why for you think Bob stupid?"_  

 The Horag are rare crossbreeds resulting from the union between an Ogre and a Hill Giant. They are somewhat more powerful than Ogres, and somewhat more tactically inclined than Hill Giants despite being on the same intellectual level. They generally resemble taller Ogres with longer arms and stooped shoulders.

HORAG RACIAL TRAITS  
· +12 Strength, +6 Constitution, -2 Dexterity, -4 Intelligence (minimum of 3), -4 Cha
· Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.  Space is 10', Reach is 10'.
· Giant, giving them Low Light Vision.  Horag count as both a Hill Giant and an Ogre for purposes of Racial Feats.
· Base land speed 40 ft.
· +7 Natural Armor Bonus.
· Racial Hit Dice: A Horag begins with eight levels of Giant, which provide 8d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +6, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +2, and Will +2.  A Horag's Giant levels give it skill points equal to 11 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 3 Feats.  Its class skills are Climb, Jump, Listen, and Spot.  Horag are proficient with Simple and Martial Weapons, and Light and Medium Armor.
·   Horag have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Slam attacks with a Full Attack.
· Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Common, Orc.
· Level Adjustment: +2
· Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 15
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 35
*Old*: 53
*Venerable*: 70
*Maximum Age*: +2d20

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 8 ft. Female: 7 ft.
*Height Modifier*: +1d6 ft.
*Base Weight*: Male: 800 lbs.   Female: 750 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x100 lbs.

HORAG CHARACTERS 
 Given your stats you are destined to be a beatstick.
*Adventuring Race*: Horag adventure for power and wealth (or because their parents kicked them out).
*Character Development*: Try to find a way to boost your Willpower Saves do you aren't so vulerable.
*Character Names*: Horag use Ogre or Hill Giant names.

ROLEPLAYING A HORAG 
 Horag prefer the company of other Giants.  Even when they hire out as mercenaries, they prefer to work with their own kind.
*Personality*: Horag generally take after their parent species.
*Behaviors*: Getting into mischief due to boredom is common for Horag.
*Language*: Horag speak Giant.  Smarter ones may also speak Orc or Common.

HORAG SOCIETY 
 Horag live with one of their parents, or they're loners.  They effectively have no society of their own.
*Alignment* : Horag are prone to being both Chaotic and Evil.
*Lands* : Horag live with whichever parents tribe is raising them.
*Settlements* : They vastly prefer hills or mountains.
*Beliefs* :The Horag worship Grolantor or Vaprak.
*Relations*: Much like their kin, Horag see other species as an opportunity for a meal or a shakedown.

HORAG ADVENTURES 
· A truly mighty undead giant has moved into your tribes territory.  Being the smart one, you have been asked to rid the place of him.
· Some one has stolen the tribes stash of valuables, and naturally being the smart one you have been blamed.  So now you need to clear your name.
· A Troll has kicked you out of your home, and you're looking to buy some stuff to help you take it back.  Alas, you has no money...


*Horag Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Any even numbered Level*: You may take a Racial Feat instead of a Fighter Feat at even numbered Levels.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1:* Replace Fast Movement with any Racial Feat.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *HORAG*
> 
> ()
> 
> STARTING AGE 
> *Adulthood*: 110
> *Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
> *Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
> *Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6
> ...


Man, only becoming an adult some 20+ years _after_ one dies must be a tough deal!

----------


## Bhu

typo is fixed

----------


## Bhu

*HORAG MERCENARY* 

 

_"They'll all think that you're dumber than them, and you should encourage that."_  

 Horags often hire out as mercenaries because it's the only job they can find.  Unless they have fellow Ogres or Giants on the team, they aren't fond of doing so though.

BECOMING A HORAG MERCENARY   
Being willing to hire yourself out is all that's really necessary.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Horag
*BAB*:  +8
*Skills*:  Climb 4 ranks, Intimidate 4 ranks
*Feats*:   Any 2 Fighter Feats


*Class Skills*
 The Horag Mercenary's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), and Swim (Str).
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Forward Oberserver
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Crushing Fists
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Bonus Feat
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Forward Oberserver
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Crushing Fists
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Bonus Feat
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Forward Oberserver
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Crushing Fists
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Bonus Feat
10.+10   +7     +3     +3    Sergeant
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Mercenary becomes proficient with Heavy Armor and Shields.

*Forward Oberserver (Ex):* At 1st Level you can use Aid Another to help an Allies Ranged attacks as long as you are within 30 ft. of the target, and your Ally can hear you.  At 4th Level you may Aid Anther as a Swift Action.  At 7th Level you gain a +1 Dodge Bonus to AC against ranged attacks.

*Crushing Fists (Ex):* Begining at 2nd Level you begin  training by punching raw stone to condition your fists.  Your Slams base damage is now 1d8.  This increases to 2d6 at level 5.  Beginning at level 8, your Slam attack now threatens a critical on a 19-20.

*Bonus Feat:* At Levels 3, 6 and 9 you may tack any Fighter or Racial Feat you can qualify for.

*Sergeant (Ex):* At 10th Level when you use your Forward Observer ability, you may Aid the attack roll of every Ally aiming at the same target.

PLAYING A HORAG MERCENARY 
 Your own people think you're too smart to be trusted, and the other Humanoids think you're too dumb to be trusted.  Some days you want to just slap them all upside the head.
*Combat*: You aid those who act as rock artillery, closing in to settle things with your swords and fists once they have softened the targets.
*Advancement*: You are generally allowed by most mercenary companies to find your own niche.  They encourage you to build your skills.
*Resources*: You're fairly poor, otherwise you wouldn't be a mercenary.

HORAG MERCENARIES IN THE WORLD 
_"I don't think Stinky is as dumb as he pretends..."_ 
 You mostly interact with the world after being ordered to rob it, or make an example of it for not paying.  It sucks, but you need the money...
*Daily Life*: Your day consists of the people who are supposedly on the same side as you calling you an idiot, and taking out your anger on whoever becomes available.
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Various (usually Evil) armies are eager to hire Horag's as muscle..

NPC Reaction 
 PC's treat you pretty much like a bigger, meaner Ogre.  Which is to say not well.

HORAG MERCENARIES IN THE GAME 
 This classs asssumes the PC is a mercenary, which is an easy way to introduce them to the party.
*Adaptation*: This adapts fairly easily to ant tone of campaign.
*Encounters*: Horags can be encountered anywhere mercenaries would be.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are mercs watching a bunch of their fellows tease some sort of giant, when said giant loses it and kicks one like a football.  The man's head lands in the barbarian's lap.  He gets "that look" on his face.  So much for enjoying the day.


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC HORAG MERCENARY* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Horag Mercenary gains a Bonus Feat every 2 levels higher than 20th



Horag Racial Feats

I Am But A Humble Ogre
You are good at playing dumb.
*Prerequisites*: Horag, Bluff 4 ranks
*Benefits*: People have such a low opinion of your intellect that you may retry failed Bluff Checks, as they think you're too dumb to try to get one over on them.

I Am But A Humble Tax Collector
You are an old hand at robbery.
*Prerequisites*: Horag, Intimidate 4 ranks
*Benefits*: You can make an Intimidate Check as a Swift Action.

Brothers in Arms
You are steadier when among your own kind.
*Prerequisites*: Horag, BAB +7
*Benefits*: You have a +1 Circumstance Bonus on attack rolls and Willpower Saves when another Giant is within 60 ft.

Ogre Senses
You can see better at night.
*Prerequisites*: Horag
*Benefits*: You gain Darkvision with a range of 60 ft.

----------


## Bhu

*Dark Dweller (aka Subterranean Troll)* 
                      Large Giant
*Hit Dice:*             9d8+54 (92 hp)
*Initiative:*           +2
*Speed:*                30 ft. (6 squares), 20 feet when armored
*Armor Class:*          26 (-1 Size, +2 Dex, +5 Natural, +10 Armor), touch 11, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +6/+18
*Attack:*               Claw +12 melee (1d6+7) or Greatsword +12 melee (3d6+10/19-20)
*Full Attack:*          2 Claws +12 melee (1d6+7) and 1 Bite +7 melee (1d6+3) or Greatsword +12/+7 melee (3d6+10/19-20)
*Space/Reach:*          10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*      Rend
*Special Qualities:*    Darkvision 150 ft., Low-Light Vision, Regeneration 5, Light Vulnerability, Stonecunning
*Saves:*                Fort +12, Ref +5, Will +5
*Abilities:*            Str 24, Dex 15, Con 23, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Skills:*               Appraise +6, Craft (any 2) +4, Handle Animal +6, Listen +6, Ride +6, Search +6, Spot +6
*Feats:*                Alertness, Iron Will, Mounted Combat, Power Attack
*Environment:*          Underdark
*Organization:*         Solitary, pair, gang (3-4), band (5-8), or squad (11-20 plus 2 Sergeants with 2 Levels of Fighter, and 1 Leader with 3-6 Levels).
*Challenge Rating:*     9
*Treasure:*             Standard
*Alignment:*            Lawful Evil
*Advancement:*          By Character Class
*Level Adjustment:*     +6

Deep Dwellers are subterranean Trolls with far more intelligence than their brethren.  They are bigger and stronger than most Trolls, and miners and smiths on par with the Dwarves.  They have domesticated an Allosaurus species, which they have trained for warfare.  Despite being blinded by the Sun, they show no fear of it.

*Rend (Ex):* If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d6+10 points of damage.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Fire and acid deal normal damage to a troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump. 

*Light Vulnerability (Ex):* Dark Dwellers are blind in full sunlight or within the effects of a Dayligght spell.

*Stonecunning (Ex):* This ability grants a Dweller a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isnt stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A Dweller who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a Dweller can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A Dweller can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.

*Skills:* Deep Dwellers have a +2 Racial Bonus on Appraise or Craft Checks on items of stone or metal.

*Combat:*  Deep Dwellers use their Allosaur mounts to extend the range of night raids.  They prefer ambushes with traps in their lair, but are more typical soldiers on raids.

----------


## Bhu

*DARK DWELLER*

 

_"Down Hissy!  Down!"_  

 Dark Dwellers are subterranean Trolls with far more intelligence than their brethren.  They are bigger and stronger than most Trolls, and miners and smiths on par with the Dwarves.  They have domesticated an Allosaurus species, which they have trained for warfare.  Despite being blinded by the Sun, they show no fear of it.

DARK DWELLER RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +14 Strength, +4  Dexterity, +12 Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
·   Size Class: Large size. -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters.
·   Giant, giving them Low Light Vision
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Darkvision 150 ft.
·   +5 Natural Armor Bonus.
·   Rend (Ex): If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d6 plus one and a half times Str Modifier points of damage.
·   Regeneration (Ex): Acid and Fire deal normal damage to a troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump
·   Stonecunning (Ex): This ability grants a Dweller a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isnt stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A Dweller who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a Dweller can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A Dweller can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
·  Light Vulnerability (Ex): Dark Dwellers are blind in full sunlight or within the effects of a Dayligght spell.
·   Racial Hit Dice: A Dark Dweller begins with nine levels of Giant, which provide 9d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +6, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +6, Ref +3, and Will +3.  A Dark Dwellers Giant levels give it skill points equal to 12 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) and 4 Feats. Its class skills are Appraise, Craft, Handle Animal, Listen, Ride, Search and  Spot.  Deep Dwellers have a +2 Racial Bonus on Appraise or Craft Checks on items of stone or metal.
·   Dark Dwellers have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws, and 1 Bite with a Full Attack.
·   Automatic Languages: Giant. Bonus Languages: Undercommon.
·   Level Adjustment: +6
·   Favored Class: Fighter

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: Male: 8'6" Female: 7'10"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: Male: 500 lbs.   Female: 430 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

DARK DWELLER CHARACTERS 
 Despite having no mental ability score penalties, you still aren't really meant to be a caster.
*Adventuring Race*: Dark Dwellers adventure to acquire wealth, glory and power.
*Character Development*: Find some way to offset your Light Blindness.
*Character Names*: Dark Dwellers use Troll names.

ROLEPLAYING A DARK DWELLER 
 People are always stunned to see you.  They're used to Trolls being feral.
*Personality*:You are quite greedy.  If money is on the table, you'll do just about anything.
*Behaviors*: You spend a lot of time with the Dinosaurs, perhaps the only beings you have any affection for.
*Language*: Dark Dwellers speak Giant.

DARK DWELLER SOCIETY 
 Dark Dwellers are miners and craftsmen by trade, and warriors as well.  Most can make and maintain their own weapons and armor.
*Alignment* : The majority of Deep Dwellers are Lawful Evil.
*Lands* : Dark Dwellers prefer areas of the Underdark with easy surface access.
*Settlements* : Dark Dwellers rarely leave home.
*Beliefs* : Dark Dwellers prefer to worship Mammon.
*Relations*: Other races are slaves or are to be plundered for resources.

DARK DWELLER ADVENTURES 
· Something is making the Alllosaurs "fussy", and you need to put a stop to it.
· Someone has robbed your lair, and there will be hell to pay!
· The Mindflayers wish to acquire your services, but are being darn vague about details.  Time to do some investigating.


*Dark Dweller Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 4+*: At Level 4 you can opt for a Racial Feat instead of a Fighter Feat.


*Knight*
*Level 5:* When choosing a Bonus Feat at Level 5, you may opt instead for a Racial Feat.

*Paladin of Tyranny*
*Level 5:* Replace Special Mount with the Allosaurus Companion Feat.

----------


## Bhu

*DINOSAUR RIDER* 

 

_"Who's a good Hissy!  You are!"_ 

 The Dark Dwellers have formed a strange, almost symbiotic relationship with a rare subterranean species of Allosaur.  The Allosaurs get fed, and the Dark Dwelllers get more extensive night raids.  It all works out for everyone.  Well, except for the people who get raided.

BECOMING A DINOSAUR RIDER   
Most Dark Dweller warriors eventually qualify.

*ENTRY REQUIREMENTS*
*Race*:  Dark Dweller
*Feats*:  Allosaur Companion, Armor Proficiency: Warolate
*Skills*:  Handle Animal 4 ranks, Ride 4 ranks
*BAB*:   +10


*Class Skills*
 The Dinosaur Rider's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Craft (Int), Handle Animal (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Ride (Dex), and Swim (Str). 
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int

*Hit Dice*: d10



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities
1. +1    +2     +0     +0    Sun Resistance
2. +2    +3     +0     +0    Mounted Combat
3. +3    +3     +1     +1    Heavy Armor Optimization
4. +4    +4     +1     +1    Sun Resistance
5. +5    +4     +1     +1    Mounted Combat
6. +6    +5     +2     +2    Heavy Armor Optimization
7. +7    +5     +2     +2    Sun Resistance
8. +8    +6     +2     +2    Mounted Combat
9. +9    +6     +3     +3    Heavy Armor Optimization
10.+10   +7     +3     +3   Dino Cavalry
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Dinosaur Rider gains no weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Sun Resistance (Ex):* At 1st Level you are now Dazzled in sunlight.  At 4th Level you are no longer Dazzled.  At 7th Level you gain a +1 Bonus of Saving Throws against light based spells.

*Mounted Combat (Ex):* At 2nd, 5th and 8th Levels you can choose one of the following Feats you qualify for as a Bonus Feat: Cavalry Charger, Improved Mounted Archery, Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat, Mounted Mobility, Ride-By Attack, Trample, Tremendous Charge

*Heavy Armor Optimization (Ex):* At 3rd Level you gain Heavy Armor Optimization as a Bonus Feat.  At 6th Level you gain Greater Heavy Armor Optimization as a Bonus Feat. At 9th Level you gain Deflective Armor as a Bonus Feat.  

*Dino Cavalry (Ex):* Your Druid Level for purposes of your Allosaur Companions abilities is your (ECL-6).  You also gain a +4 Competence Bonus to Handle Animal Checks with your Comanion.

PLAYING A DINOSAUR RIDER 
 You are one of the elite warriors of your race.  And you feel the need to be recognized for that fact. 
*Combat*: You prefer to fight mounted, but will team up and fight alongside your Dinosaur as well.
*Advancement*: You generally concentrate on honing the skills you already possess.
*Resources*: Being as you're one of the primary resource collectors for the tribe, you get dibs on stuff.

DINOSAUR RIDERS IN THE WORLD 
_"He walks in the sunlight sometimes.  He must be nuts."_ 
 You pretty much interact with the world by killing and eating it.  Despite your intelligence, you still have appetites.
*Daily Life*: Your days are spent training, planning raids, and then going on raids.  Not always in that order..
*Notables*: 
*Organizations*: Given your nature, not many organizations feel comfortable hiring you.

NPC Reaction 
 You're a heavily armored Troll riding a Dinosaur.  Take a guess how people feel about you.  We'll wait.

DINOSAUR RIDERS IN THE GAME 
 This class assumes you are an anthropophagous monster.  That would probably put this off limits except for all Evil campaigns.
*Adaptation*: Your weakness in sunlight limits your use until you get enough levels.
*Encounters*: Unless someone is daft enough to assault your city, you will most likely be found on a raid.

Sample Encounter 
*EL 12*: The PC's are hiding near an Underdark entrance planning a raid on some Illiithids, when a pack of Allosaurs emerge.  Setting on their backs wearing armor are what appear to be Trolls.  Don't see that every day...


Name
alignment/Gender/Race/Levels
*Init* +0, *Senses*: Listen +, Spot +, 
*Languages* 
------------------------------------------------
*AC* , touch , flat-footed   ()
*hp*  ( HD)
*Fort* +, *Ref* +, *Will* +  
------------------------------------------------
*Speed*   ft. ( squares)
*Melee* 
*Base Atk* +, *Grp* +
*Atk Options* 
*Combat Gear*
*Spells Prepared* 
*Supernatural Abilities* 
-----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha 
*SQ* 
*Feats* 
*Skills* 
*Possessions*



*EPIC DINOSAUR RIDER* 

*Hit Die:* d10
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 2 + int 
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Dinosaur Rider gains a Bonus Feat every 3 levels higher than 20th




Dark Dweller Racial Feats

Allosaur Companion
You have a trained Allosaurus mount.
*Prerequisites*: Dark Dweller, Character Levels 4+
*Benefits*: You gain an Allosaurus as an Animal Companion.  This is identical to the Druid Ability, but your Druid Level for purposes of your Companions abilities is your (ECL-10).

Trapmaker
Your Traps are well hidden.
*Prerequisites*: Dark Dweller, Craft (Trapmaking) 4 ranks
*Benefits*: The Save DC of traps made by you increases by +2.

Armor Proficiency: Warplate
You are proficient with the extra-heavy plate mail commonly used by your people.
*Prerequisites*: Dark Dweller, Heavy Armor Proficiency
*Benefits*: When you wear Warolate, the armor check penalty for that armor applies only to Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, Sleight of Hand, and Tumble checks.  You also gain DR 3/- while wearing the armor.

Conceal Lair
You're good at making secret doors.
*Prerequisites*: Dark Dweller, Hide 4 ranks, Craft (Stoneworking) 4 ranks
*Benefits*: Secret doors made by you are a DC 30 Search Check to find.



*Warolate Armor*
Cost: 2500 GP
Armor Bonus: +10
Max Dex Bonus: 0
Armor Check Penalty: -8
Arcane Spell Failure Chance: 45%
Speed Penalty: -10 ft.
Weight: 80 lbs.

----------


## Bhu

Well that's the last of the 2e and older stuff to be done.  I have a few new critters, and some prestige classes I'm converting from 4e/5e.  After that we have the options of 5e stuff or adding another race to the mix (probably scalies)

----------


## Metastachydium

> After that we have the options of 5e stuff or adding another race to the mix (probably scalies)


For what it's worth, I like the latter option more. Scalies deserve nice stuff!

----------


## Bhu

Works for me, I've been working on translating a bunch of 2e stuff.  In the meantime, here's some undead til I get one up for posting.


*Bleakwraith*

Bleakwraith is an Acquired Template that can be applied to any Giant with the Extraplanar Subtype that has 2 Class Levels (or been advanced by at least 2 hit dice).  They appear as spectral versions of their formal selves, and are mostly black (sort of like a negative photo image).

*Size and Type:* Size is unchanged, Type becomes Undead with the Incorporeal Subtype. 

*Hit Dice:* All current and future Hit Dice become d12's.  

*Speed:* Movement speeds are replaced with Fly 120 ft. (Good)

*Armor Class:* Natural AC Bonus to Armor Class is replaced with a Deflection Bonus.  Remember to add the increased Size Penalty.

*Attacks:* A Bleakwraith retains all the attacks of the base creature, although those relying on physical contact do not affect creatures that are not ethereal.  It also gains a Melee Touch Attack.  Remember to add the increased Size Penalty.

*Damage:* Touch attack does 4d6 plus (half current Hit Dice) negative energy damage.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature except Rock Throwing (see below), plus gains the following:

Energy Drain (Su): Living creatures hit by a Bleakwraith's slam attack gain one negative level. The save DC is Charisma-based. For each such negative level bestowed, the Bleakwraith gains 5 temporary hit points.

Create Spawn (Su): Any applicable Giant slain by a Bleakwraith becomes a Bleakwraith in 1d4 rounds.  It is not under the control of it's creator.

Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): If the base creature was a Fensir or Rakka it loses the 2 spells it can  cast as spell-like abilities, and replaces them with the following: Graymantle (see Spell Compendium), and Wrack (see Spell Compendium).

Dying Curse (Su):  If the base creature was a Rakka, it's Dying Curse now has the effect of a Death Throes spell (see Spell Compendium).  Caster Level is equal to your Hit Dice.

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities of the Base Creature with the exception of Rock Catching (and Sunlight Vulnerability if it has it), plus gains the following:

Unnatural Aura (Su):  Animals, whether wild or domesticated, can sense the unnatural presence of a Bleakwraith at a distance of 60 feet. They will not willingly approach nearer than that and panic if forced to do so; they remain panicked as long as they are within that range.

Lifesense (Su): A Bleakwraith notices and locates living creatures within 60 feet, just as if it possessed the blindsight ability. It also senses the strength of their life force automatically, as if it had cast deathwatch. 

Daylight Powerlessness (Ex): Bleakwraiths are utterly powerless in natural sunlight (not merely a daylight spell) and flee from it. A Bleakwraith caught in sunlight cannot attack and can take only a single move action or standard action in a round. 

*Saves:* Unchanged (but see above).

*Abilities:* +4 Cha.  As an Undead, the Bleakwraith has no Con Score.  Being Incorporeal it now has no Str Score as well. 

*Skills:* Bleakwraiths have a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Search checks. A Bleakwraith gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in areas of shadowy illumination. In brightly lit areas, it takes a -4 penalty on Hide checks. 

*Feats:* Unchanged.

*Environment:* Unchanged.

*Organization:* Solitary, though it may have Spawn

*Challenge Rating:* +2
*
Treasure:* Unchanged.

*Alignment:* Always Chaotic Evil.

*Advancement:* Unchanged.

*Level Adjustment:* ---



*Swampleech*

Swampleech is an Acquired Template that can be applied to any Giant with an Aquatic Template that has at least 1 Class Level, or that has been advanced by at least one hit die.  They look like waterlogged corpses covered in mud and plants.

*Size and Type:* Size increases 1 Category, Type becomes Undead.  

*Hit Dice:* All current and future Hit Dice become d12's. 

*Speed:* Land speed is reduced by -5 feet.

*Armor Class:* Increase Natural AC Bonus by +2.  Remember to add the increased Size Penalty.

*Attacks:* Unchanged.  Remember to add the increased Size Penalty.

*Damage:* Slam attack now does 1d10 plus Str Modifier.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature, plus gains the following:

Energy Drain (Su): Living creatures hit by a Swampleeches slam attack gain one negative level. The save DC is Charisma-based. For each such negative level bestowed, the Swampleech gains 5 temporary hit points.

Create Spawn (Su): Any applicable Giant slain by a Swampleech becomes a Swampleech in 1d4 rounds.  It is not under the control of it's creator.

*Special Qualities:* Retains all Special Qualities of the Base Creature with the exception of Rock Catching, plus gains the following:

Damage Reduction (Ex): DR 5/Silver

Fast Healing (Ex): The Swampleech gains Fast Healing 5 as long as it's in contact with a body of water at least the size of a pond or stream.

Immunity to Cold damage

Sunlight Powerlessness (Ex):  Swampleeches are powerless in natural sunlight (not merely a daylight spell) and flee from it. A Swampleech caught in sunlight cannot attack and can take only a single move action or standard action in a round. 

*Saves:* Unchanged.

*Abilities:* +4 Cha.  As an Undead, the Barrowe has no Con Score.  Remember to change Ability Scores due to Size increase.
*
Skills:* Unchanged.

*Feats:* Unchanged.

*Environment:* Unchanged.

*Organization:* Solitary

*Challenge Rating:* +1

*Treasure:* Unchanged.

*Alignment:* Always Neutral Evil.

*Advancement:* Unchanged.

*Level Adjustment:* ---


*Soulvortex*

Soulvortex is an Acquired Template that can be applied to any deceased Death Giant with 4 Class Levels, or that has been advanced at least 4 hit dice.  Occasionally the  dark powers the Death Giants sold their souls to let's them return from death.  Of course they forget to mention to the Giant that they'll return as a screaming dark vortex composed of multiple souls.

*Size and Type:* Size increases 1 Category, Type becomes Undead with the Incorporeal Subtype.

*Hit Dice:* All current and future Hit Dice become d12's.

*Speed:* Movement speeds are replaced with Fly 120 ft. (Perfect).

*Armor Class:* Natural AC Bonus to Armor Class is replaced with a Deflection Bonus. Remember to add the increased Size Penalty.

*Attacks:* A Soulvortex retains all the attacks of the base creature, although those relying on physical contact do not affect creatures that are not ethereal.  It also gains a Melee Touch Attack.  Remember to add the increased Size Penalty.

*Damage:* Touch attack does 2d6 negative energy damage.

*Special Attacks:* Retains all Special Attacks of the Base Creature except Rock Throwing, plus gains the following:

Frightful Keening (Su): As the Death Giant and it's Guardian Souls have merged, this is now permanently on, and the Soulvortex doesn't need to activate it.

Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): Replace Inflict Critical Wounds with Enervation.  Also replace Flame Strike with Unhallow.

Steal Soul (Su): Slain creatures now merge with the Soulvortex.  When the Soulvortex has killed creatures equal to it's current Hit Dice, it gains 1 Hit Die.  For example, when a 23 HD Soulvortex kills 23 Hit Dice worth of creatures, it becomes 24 Hit Dice, and so on.

Desecrating Aura (Su): The Soulvortex gives off a 20-foot radius emanation of utter desecration, imbuing their surroundings with negative energy. This ability works much like a Desecrate spell, except that the Soulvortex's evil is so great that it is treated as the shrine of an evil power. All undead within 20 feet of the Soulvortex  (including the creature itself) gain a +2 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws, and +2 hit points per HD.  Charisma checks made to turn undead within this area take a -6 penalty.

A Soulvortexs desecrating aura cannot be dispelled except by a dispel evil spell or similar effect. If the effect is dispelled, the Soulvortex can resume it as a free action on its next turn. Its desecrating aura is suppressed if a Soulvortex enters a consecrated or hallowed area, but the Soulvortexs presence also suppresses the consecrated or hallowed effect for as long as it remains in the area. 

*Special Qualities:* Retains only Low-light Vision and Guardian Souls from the Base Creature, plus gains the following:

Guardian Souls (Su): The Guardian Souls are no longer affected by Turn Undead as the have merged with the Death Giant.

Vulnerability to Sunlight (Ex): Exposing any Soulvortex to direct sunlight disorients it: It can take only a single move action or attack action and is destroyed utterly in the next round if it cannot escape.

Unnatural Aura (Su):  Animals, whether wild or domesticated, can sense the unnatural presence of a Soulvortex at a distance of 150 feet. They do not willingly approach nearer than that and panic if forced to do so; they remain panicked as long as they are within that range. 

Lifesense (Su):  A Soulvortex notices and locates living creatures within 120 feet, just as if it possessed the blindsight ability. It also senses the strength of their life force automatically, as if it had cast deathwatch. 

*Saves:* Unchanged.

*Abilities:* +4 Cha.  As an Undead, the Soulvortex has no Con Score.  Being Incorporeal it now has no Str Score as well. 

*Skills:* Unchanged.

*Feats:* Unchanged.

*Environment:* Unchanged.

*Organization:* Solitary, though it may have Spawn.

*Challenge Rating:* +3

*Treasure:* Unchanged.

*Alignment:* Always Neutral Evil.

*Advancement:* For every soul the Soulvortex claims it adds 1 Hit Die.  If it reaches at least 40 Hit Dice, then Size increases to Colossal.

*Level Adjustment:* ---

----------


## Bhu

*AGRUTHA*

 

_"Tor not Gator."_  

 An Agrutha are brutish Lizardfolk standing almost 8' tall, with long arms and short legs.  They remind many of apes out of the water, and alligators in it.  They don't generally use clothes or weapons, and carry only what they need for the moment.

AGRUTHA RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +10 Str, +6 Con, -4 Int, -4 Cha
·   Size Class: Large (Tall). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10', Reach is 10'.
·   Type: Monstrous Humanoid, giving them 60 ft. Darkvision
·   Base Land speed 20 ft.
·   Base Swim speed 30 ft.
·   +5 Natural AC Bonus
·  Burst of Speed (Ex): Once per hour the Agrutha can boost its base land or swim speed by +30 ft.
·  Hold Breath (Ex): An Agrutha can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 4 × its Constitution score before it risks drowning. 
·   An Agrutha has 4 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 4d8 Hit Points, +4 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +4 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Hide, Listen, Spot, and Swim. It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Agrutha have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d4 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d6 plus half Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Tail Slap doing 1d10 plus 1/2 Str Bonus.  They get 2 Slams and a Bite and a Tail Slap with a Full Attack. 
·   An Agrutha has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. *An Agrutha gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks when in the water. Further, an Agrutha can lie in the water with only its eyes and nostrils showing, gaining a +10 cover bonus on Hide checks. 
·   Automatic Languages: Common, Draconic. Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +3
·   Favored Class: Barbarian


STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 30
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +2d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +4d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +6d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 70
*Old*: 105
*Venerable*: 140
*Maximum Age*: +4d20

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 7'
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: 500 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x(2d6) lbs.

AGRUTHA CHARACTERS 
 If you need an aquatic melee fighter that can compete on the level of an Ogre, the Agrutha is your choice.  Burst of Speed combos pretty well with their Favored Classes Fast Movement and can be an inconvenient surprise to opponents who are used to you being slow.  
*Adventuring Race*: Agrutha usually go on adventures because they are told to, or asked to.  Some will go for revenge or to seek help for their tribe as well.  Their tendencies to ignore the outside world don't make them common adventuring types.
*Character Development*: Do something to boost up your horrible land speed if a lot of the campaign takes place out of the water, and something to extend your breathing if it's underwater.  
*Character Names*: You have the same names as other Lizardfolk as you share a language and (partially) a culture.

ROLEPLAYING AN AGRUTHA 
 The Agrutha are sort of like reptilian Ogres.  You're a huge. lumbering brute meant to bash others till they stop moving.  At least the other Lizardfolk like you.
*Personality*: The Agrutha don't have a personality.  To most they seem as cold and unemotional as any crocodile.
*Behaviors*: Agrutha are about the same as any alligator or crocodile.  They're smart enough to have a language, but otherwise they're just ambush predators.  
*Language*: Agrutha speak a limited variation of Draconic with no written alphabet.

AGRUTHA SOCIETY 
 The Agrutha are still pretty much in the stone age.  Unlike other Lizardfolk they have not yet learned to craft much of anything and are pretty much little more than intelligent carnivores.  They can make primitive stone or wood tools, but not much beyond that.  Being carnivores they have learned no agriculture, nor do they have a written language or much in the way of comforts.  Most don't live in any shelter more advanced than burrows or dens.
*Alignment* : Like most Lizardfolk the Agrutha are usually Neutral.
*Lands* : Agrutha usually confine themselves to swamps far from other races other than reptilian ones.
*Settlements* : Agrutha do not usually leave their swamps.
*Beliefs* : Those Agrutha who do worship a God usually choose Semuanya.
*Relations*: Agrutha are highly carnivorous, and will eat anything they can kill, including other humanoids.  However unless asked to by the other Lizard Men, they don't go out of their way to attack or raid anyone, content to ignore the world outside their swamp.

AGRUTHA ADVENTURES 
·   You begin to drown in an underwater fight with some sort of tentacled horror.  Awaking in a cave you see other tribesmen dead, sealed by some sort of resin.  As there is no evidence of the monster you flee, warning the other Lizard Men tribes so they do not suffer the same fate.  Inevitably you are asked to lead the hunting expedition to kill the thing.
·   The river is being infested with some sort of carnivorous fish swarms.  Someone needs to find out where they're coming from.
·   The Lizard King has been using your fellows as expendable cannon fodder.  You cannot stand against him, so you swallow your pride and go in search of something that can.


Agrutha Racial Feats

I Am a Log
Repeat, I am a Log.  Not a giant lizard thing.
*Prerequisites*: Agrutha 
*Benefits*: To use this Feat you must successfully use your Racial Hide Bonus while in the water.  If an opponent fails his Spot vs Hide Check, he is considered Flat-footed and you immediately threaten a critical with the first attack made on that opponent for that round.


Swamp Walk
A little mud doesn't slow you down.
*Prerequisites*: Agrutha
*Benefits*: Your overland movement is x1 in swamps, regardless of whether you're on a highway or not (see PHB pg 164).  Also, marshes and mud do not count as difficult terrain for you.


Improved Burst of Speed
You can move when you need to.
*Prerequisites*: Agrutha, Con 18+
*Benefits*: When making a charge when using your racial Burst of Speed ability, you do not take the normal -2 Penalty to AC, and do +1d6 damage.


Potent Fists
You pack a punch.
*Prerequisites*: Agrutha, Improved Critical (Slam)
*Benefits*: The critical threat range of your Slam attack is now 18-20.


*Agrutha Racial Substitution Levels*

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.


*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Lose Wild Empathy 
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Stunning Fist
*Stunning Fist*: You gain Stunning Fist as a Bonus Feat, but it applies to your Slam attacks.  Additionally, you may take Feats that modify unarmed strike and apply them to your Slam attack instead.
*Levels 2, 6, 11*:  Instead of Archery or Two Weapon Fighting for their Combat Style, Agrutha Rangers can choose Charger or Two Fisted
*Combat Style*: Charger gets Powerful Charge at 2nd Level, Greater Powerful Charge at 6th Level, and Frightful Presence at 11th Level.  At 2nd Level your the Save DC of your Stunning Fist attack is based off Str instead of Wis.  At 6th Level they get Extra Stunning, and at 11th Level they get Improved Critical (Slam).

----------


## Bhu

*ALLURA* (Spelljammer)

[IMG][/img] 

_"I think the ship is leaking!"_  

 The Allura are 'reptilian monstrosities' that can only experience emotions when others do, thus meaning the Allura live vicariously through their victims.  Negative emotions are also what provide them sustenance.  Their preferred prey are Humanoid males, and they often appear as spectacularly beautiful women of those species.  This appearance is merely illusory however, and underneath it they are described as hideous by those few who have pierced that veil.

ALLURA RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Con, +2 Dex, +4 Int, +4 Wis, +8 Cha
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Type: Outsider with the Native and Shapechanger Subtypes, giving them 60 ft. Darkvision
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): 1/day: Charm Person, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Demand, Hold Person, Mass Suggestion, Persistent Image, Shadow Landscape, Sleep, Suggestion.  Caster Level 12th.
·   Detect Life (Su): You effectively have Blindsight 500', but only to detect living beings.
·   False Beauty (Su): An Allura can assume the shape of any medium sized female humanoid. This works like Alter Self as cast by an 12th level Sorcerer, but the Allura can remain in the chosen form as long as it has fed upon a persons emotions in the last 4 months. It can assume a new form or return to its own as a standard action. Once lost the Allura cannot regain her False Beauty until she has fed.  So long as your False Beauty is up you can control what Alignment is revealed by spells cast on you such as Detect Evil or True Seeing.
·   Emotional Vampirism (Su): Allura feed on the emotions created by tension, excitement, and fear. They do not require food or water, and subsist purely on these emotions.  They may go without emotional feeding a similar number of days that other beings can go without water.  Any living creature within 60 feet that fails a Saving Throw against one of the Allura's Spell-Like Abilities (or any spell or effect that causes negative emotions) must succeed on a Willpower save or immediately take 1 point of Strength damage, 1 point of Constitution damage, and 1 point of Intelligence damage (Save DC is Charisma based). A failed save also 'feeds' the Allura for 3 days.
·   +3 Natural AC Bonus
·   An Allura has 6 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 6d8 Hit Points, +6 Base Attack Bonus, +5 Fort Save, +5 Ref Save, +5 Will Save, and (8 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Bluff, Concentration, Diplomacy, Disguise, Gather Information, Hide, Knowledge (Arcana, History, Wildspace), Listen, Move Silently, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Spot, and Wildspace Survival. It also gets 3 Feats.
·   Allura have a +4 Racial Bonus to Bluff, Diplomacy, Disguise, and Sense Motive Checks.
·   Automatic Languages: Allura speak their own Language and Common.  Bonus Languages: Virtually anything given their travels and immortality.
·   Level Adjustment: +5
·   Favored Class: Beguiler



AGING EFFECTS 
The Allura are immortal.  It is not known if they reproduce or how they do so, and they suffer no aging effects,

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 4'5"
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: 85 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x(2d4) lbs.

ALLURA CHARACTERS 
 Allura are problematic as PC's because of their need to feed on emotions.  If they can be convinced to not vampirize the crew and gorge themselves, having one around can be of great advantage as a party face.  Even  then, their lack of emotions tend to make them sociopathic.
*Adventuring Race*: Self preservation is the most common reason Allura go on adventures.  If the group of sisters they travel with are wiped out they may join another group of adventurers taking only the bare scraps of emotion they need to survive whilst looking for others of their own kind.
*Character Development*: If possible try to find a way to indulge your unusual feeding habits in a manner that doesn't make you a danger to the party.
*Character Names*: It is unknown what names the Allura use among themselves.  They introduce themselves using a name of whatever species they wish to seduce.

ROLEPLAYING AN ALLURA 
 Other races are food, or more specifically their emotions are.  You don't really care about what happens to them as long as you don't go hungry, meaning you fit the definition of a psychopath in some ways.  
*Personality*: Google the term 'Narcissistic Personality Disorder'.  The Allura have no emotions, as they only consider the food source they eat from to have those.  They are manipulators, and murderers almost each and every one.  Clearly this may not be the case for PC's, but an Allura character will have to jump through some hoops to gain the trust of others.
*Behaviors*: Most Allura don't have much in the way of entertainment or interests.  Sometimes they play with their food, but without much in the way of emotion their enjoyment is fairly hollow.
*Language*: Allura speak common as well as a handful or other languages they've picked up over the years.  It's unknown if they have a race specific tongue.

ALLURA SOCIETY 
 The Allura have no society.  They are immortal beings who produce nothing of value, emotional parasites who feed off others and contribute nothing.  They have no specialized knowledge other than bits and pieces they've picked up over the years, and they have no art or entertainment.  They are hollow beings who live vicariously through others.
*Alignment* : Most Allura are Chaotic Neutral (With some strong tendencies towards Evil).  
*Lands* : Allura haunt the floating wrecks of their last victims waiting for new prey.
*Settlements* : Not really applicable.
*Beliefs* : Being immortal the Allura feel no need to worship deities.
*Relations*: The Allura regard other races as food or danger or both.  Only races immune to their manipulation really make them afraid.

ALLURA ADVENTURES 
·   Something is stalking the crew of the ship you have been using as food.   It appears immune to your abilities to manipulate minds, and is quite stealthy.  If you don't figure out something soon it'll have no prey left but you and your sisters.
·   Rumors of a male Allura have reached you.  Being as your race is immortal, and gender is only an appearance you fake you find this odd.  Your species has always appeared as feminine humanoids because the other races think of women being in need of protection from their men.  This might warrant checking out.
·   Your sisters are dead, as is most of the crew.  Victims of some sort of curse or malevolent entity that is slowly steering you into a sun.  The crew that's left are half dead, and cognitively impaired, and you will need to use all your abilities to lead them by the nose to find a way out of this.


Allura Racial Feats

Improved False Beauty
You do not lose your illusionary appeal easily.
*Prerequisites*: Allura, Wis 16+
*Benefits*: You gain Spell Resistance equal to (15+CR) against spells that would reveal your true nature or take away your False Beauty.


Improved Charm
Your powers have increased with time and experience.
*Prerequisites*: Allura, varies
*Benefits*: You may take this Feat multiple times, and the effect you can choose varies with your Hit Dice.  At 5+ Hit Dice you can upgrade Sleep to Deeper Slumber.  At 7+ Hit Dice you can upgrade your Charm Person SLA to Charm Monster.  At 9+ Hit Dice you can upgrade Hold Person to Hold Monster.  At 12+ you can take it to increase the Caster Level for your racial SLA's to 18th Level.


Additional Power
You are more versatile.
*Prerequisites*: Allura, Cha 24+
*Benefits*: You may take this Feat multiple times.  When taking it you may choose any 1 spell from the Wizard list to cast once per day as a Spell-Like Ability.  This must be a spell a Wizard whose Caster Level is equal to your Hit Dice could cast, and must come from the Enchantment or Illusion schools.


Fear Vampire
You feed on fear particularly well.
*Prerequisites*: Allura, Additional Power
*Benefits*: Whenever an opponent fails a Saving Throw against a Fear effect, and is within 30 feet of you, he takes 1 point of Wisdom Drain.  You heal 5 hit points in damage, or gain 5 temporary hp for an hour if you are at full.


*Allura Racial Substitution Levels*

*Rogue*
*Level 1*: Replace (Knowledge (Local) with Knowledge (Wildspace) on the skills list
*Level 10*: You have a new option with the Rogues Special Ability.
*Special Ability*: Sow Fear (Su): Choose one opponent within 60 feet once per encounter as a Standard Action.  That opponent must make a Willpower Save (10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha Modifier) or be Shaken for the duration of the encounter.

*Scout*
*Level 1*: Replace Knowledge (Dungeoneering) with Knowledge (Wildspace), and Survival with Wildspace Survival on the skills list.
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.


*Factotum*
*Levels 5, 10, 15 and 20*: Replace Opportunistic Piety with Deadly Touch
*Deadly Touch (Su)*: Starting at 5th level, you can spend 1 inspiration point to channel divine energy as a standard action. You can use this energy to harm others in the form of negative energy. At 5th level, you can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom bonus (if any). You gain one extra daily use of this ability at 10th level, 15th level, and 20th level. You cannot use Deadly Touch if you have exhausted your daily uses, even if you have inspiration points left to spend. Your melee touch attack does damage equal to twice your factotum level + your Int modiﬁer. The energy will also heal the same amount of damage to undead targets.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *AGRUTHA*
>  An Agrutha are brutish Lizardfolk standing almost 8' tall, with long arms and short legs.  They remind many of apes out of the water, and alligators in it.  They don't generally use clothes or weapons, and carry only what they need for the moment.
> 
> AGRUTHA RACIAL TRAITS  
> Â·   +10 Str, +6 Con, -4 Int, -4 Cha
> Â·   Size Class: Large (Tall). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10', Reach is 10'.
> Â·   Type: Monstrous Humanoid, giving them 60 ft. Darkvision
> Â·   Base Land speed 20 ft.
> Â·   Base Swim speed 30 ft.
> ...


Hm. That basically invites a comparison with blackscale lizardsMM3! Let's see:


*Agrutha*
*Blackscale*

*Size/type*
Large Monstrous H.
Large Monstrous H.

*RHD*
4
4

*Speed*
20'; *swim 30'*
*40'*; _none_

*AC*
+5 natural
*+7 natural*

*Natural weapons*
Slam/slam/bite*/tail* (d4/d4/d6/*d10*)
*Claw/claw*/bite (*d6/d6*/d6)

*Abilities*
*STR +10, CON +6*, INT -4, CHA -4; *net +8*
STR +8, CON +4, *INT -2*, CHA -4; net +6

*Skills*
*Hide, Listen*, Spot, Swim; +8 to Swim, _conditional effective_ +10 to Hide
Balance, Jump, Spot, Swim; +4 to Balance, Jump, Swim

*Bonus feats*
_None_
*Martial Weapon Proficiency (greatclub)*

*Special qualities*
Hold Breath, Burst of Speed (1/h)
Hold Breath, acid resistance 5

*LA*
*+2*
+3



Hm. I think the agrutha pulls ahead, especially with the racial feats, and it definitely blows the ogre/merrow out of the water (heh). Make of that what you will.





> *Base Weight*: 2050 lbs.
> *Weight Modifier*: x(4d6) lbs.


Wwhhaat?




> Agrutha Racial Feats
> 
> I Am a Log
> Repeat, I am a Log.  Not a giant lizard thing.
> *Prerequisites*: Agrutha 
> *Benefits*: To use this Feat you must successfully use your Racial Hide Bonus while in the water.  If an opponent fails his Spot vs Hide Check, he is considered Flat-footed and you immediately threaten a critical with all attacks made on that opponent for that round.


Now, if anything, _that_'s strong on a +10 STR full BAB critter with four attacks at its CR. Though my heart bleeds, it might even be strong enough to need some toning down.





> *Scout*
> *Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
> *Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).
> 
> The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.
> 
> At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).
> 
> A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.


Even with the increasing range, ambush feels as overwhelming as ever. It's not like the agrutha will go ranged anyway.




> *ALLURA* (Spelljammer)
> Â·   Emotional Vampirism (Su): Allura feed on the emotions created by tension, excitement, and fear. They do not require food or water, and subsist purely on these emotions.  They may go without emotional feeding a similar number of days that other beings can go without water.


Shouldn't this, like, do something? Ability damage perhaps? The fluff text sounds like it can even kill, but I don't quite see how. Even with two racial feats, it's a pretty slow method of killing anything.

----------


## Bhu

Ooopsie, that weight is a massive typo!  Changed Agrutha a bit, and same for Allura.  Just need to decide if the new ability affects LA.

----------


## Bhu

*LIZARD MAN* (Athas)

 

_"Do not mistake my kindness for weakness."_  

 Athasian Lizard Men are covered in fine mesh scales whose colors they can alter at whim, both for camouflage and for artistic display. They are more intelligent and cultured than many of the Lizard Men on other worlds.  Despite this many mistake them for primitives as the have no metal, and rarely wear clothing.  Most of them wield bone and wood tridents, and light shields made from shark skin.

LIZARD MAN RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Str, +2 Con
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian and Aquatic Subtypes (They are amphibious and may breathe air as well).
·   Base land speed 20 ft.
·   Base swim speed 30 ft.
·   +6 Natural Armor Bonus to AC
·   A Lizard Man has 2 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 2d8 Hit Points, +1 Base Attack Bonus, +0 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +0 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Handle Animal, Hide, Move Silently, and Swim. It also gets 1 Feat.  They are proficient with Simple Weapons and Shields.
·   Lizard Men have a +8 Racial Bonus to Hide and Swim Checks, and may always Take 10 on either.  They may use the Run Action while swimming as long as they swim in a straight line.
·   Automatic Languages: Lizardman and Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Psychic Warrior


STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 30
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +2d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +4d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +6d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 70
*Old*: 105
*Venerable*: 140
*Maximum Age*: +4d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 5'
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: 100'
*Weight Modifier*: x(2d6) lbs.

LIZARD MAN CHARACTERS 
 There's only 1 sea in Dark Sun, and if you have to play in it, you may as well be playing a native who can swim and breathe well underwater.
*Adventuring Race*: Lizard Men go on adventures to aid their people, at the orders of their King or the Mind Lords, or sometimes just because they haven't let go of the violence in their past and can't express it at home.
*Character Development*: Try to do something about your slowness on dry land.  It's a significant weakness for you.
*Character Names*: An Athasian name generator can be found here.

ROLEPLAYING A LIZARD MAN 
 Athasian Lizard Men are far more sophisticated and cultured than they are in most d20 settings.  They actually have advanced technology compared to other Lizardmen, and have artwork.  Quite honestly, this stuns most Athasian natives let alone travelers from other planes of existence.  Which speaks volumes about the prejudice they encounter
*Personality*: Most Lizard Men are fairly content.  They have quiet lives fishing and raising Kreel, they have no major enemies but for the Squark, and the rest of the world pretty much leaves them to their own devices.  This actually makes them pretty mellow for Lizardfolk.  Or at the very least it gives them better understanding of the other humanoid races and their emotions.
*Behaviors*: Much of your time is spent being a productive member of society, much like the halflings of other worlds.  Which is kinda ironic given that the local halflings on your world are anthropophagous monsters.
*Language*: Lizard Men speak their own language, but most of them have at least a fair grasp of the Common tongue.

LIZARD MAN SOCIETY 
 The Lizard Men have adapted to being content fishers and herdsman.  This does not mean they have forgotten their more warlike past, and anyone thinking them soft will quickly see otherwise.  The only thing they fear is the Squark, a great monster they have been unable to overcome.
*Alignment* : The Lizard Men are usually Neutral.  They do what they're told by the Mind Lords and keep to themselves.
*Lands* : The Lizard Men live in the Last Sea.
*Settlements* : Due to their aquatic nature and the scarcity of water, the Lizard Men do not settle.
*Beliefs* : Most of the Lizard Men have no Gods.  
*Relations*: The Lizard Men revere the Mind Lords who saved them from Keltis, and have abandoned eating human flesh because of this.  Far more civilized now they herd kreel, and usually get along with their neighbors.  

LIZARD MAN ADVENTURES 
·   The Squark is on the move again.  Dozens are lost and the city takes much damage each time, and you have been asked to find a rumored artifact of great power which may finally turn it away.
·   Something is causing random acts of violence among the Kreel.  It's uncertain whether or not this is a disease, or simple psionic domination as a form of sabotage, but Nelyrox the Lizard Ling has picked you to determine how to stop it.
·   There are rumors of human sacrifice by a cult.  The law has forbidden this for a very long time, and you have been told to ferret out the parties responsible and put an end to them.


Lizard Man Racial Feats

Psychic Veteran
You have fought in many wars.
*Prerequisites*: Lizard Man or Dray, ability to Manifest Powers from the Psychic Warrior list.
*Benefits*: You gain additional Power Points equal to your Hit Dice.


Tactician
You have training in small unit tactics.
*Prerequisites*: Lizard Man, Int 13+
*Benefits*: As long as your Allies are within 30 feet of you, they gain a +1 Morale Bonus to all Saving Throws (you count as your own Ally).


Improved Lizard Brain
Your racial power is improved.
*Prerequisites*: Lizard Man, must be able to Manifest the Lizard Brain Power, 6 Hit Dice
*Benefits*: The damage Bonus improves to +4.  


Greater Lizard Brain
You beast out now when using your racial power.
*Prerequisites*: Lizard Man, Improved Lizard Brain, 12 Hit Dice
*Benefits*: When using the Lizard Brain power you now also gain a Primary Bite attack doing 1d6 plus Str Modifier damage, and a Secondary Claw attack doing 1d4 plus 1/2 Str Modifier damage.  You get one bite and 2 claws with a Full Attack.


*Lizard Man Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: At Level 4 you can choose to Manifest one Power from the Psychic Warrior list 1/day as a Psilike Ability.  This must be a 1st or 2nd Level Power, and Manifester Level is equal to your Hit Dice.

*Psychic Warrior*
*Level 1*: You have access to the Lizard Brain racial power.

*Psion*
*Level 1*: You have access to the Lizard Brain racial power.



Lizard Brain 
Metacreativity
*Level:* Psion/wilder 1, Psychic Warrior 1
*Display:* Auditory and visual
*Manifesting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 minute/level (D)
*Power Points:* Psion/wilder 1, Psychic Warrior 1

You gain a +2 on damage rolls for the duration of this power.

----------


## Bhu

*BAKALI* (Dragonlance)

 

_"Nothing beats a good mud bath."_  

 But for their yellow-green or brown coloration, the Bakali resemble the Jarak-Sinn (because, of course, the God Chislev made both races of Lizardfolk).

BAKALI RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Int
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian Subtype
·   Base land speed 20 ft.
·   Base swim speed 20 ft.
·   +3 Natural AC Bonus
·   Squirt Blood (Ex): As a Standard Action a Bakali can spray blood from it's eyes at an opponent in melee range.  The opponent must make a Reflex Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 your Hit Dice plus Con Modifier) or be Blinded 1d6 rounds or until they take a round to wash out their eyes whichever comes first.
·   Hold Breath (Ex): A Bakali can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to four times its Constitution score before it risks drowning.
·   Cold-Blooded: Balai take +1 damage per die from attacks doing Cold damage.
·   Nictating Membranes: Bakali gain a +1 Bonus on Saves against effects that would Dazzle or Blind them.
·   A Bakali has 2 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 2d8 Hit Points, +1 Base Attack Bonus, +0 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +0 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Hide, Move Silently, and Swim. It also gets 1 Feat.
·   Bakali have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d3 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d6 plus half Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Tail Slam doing 1d4 plus 1/2 Str Bonus.  They get 2 Claws and a Bite and a Tail Slap with a Full Attack. 
·   Bakali have a +8 Racial Bonus to Swim Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Swim Check.  They may use the Run Action while swimming as long as they swim in a straight line.
·   Automatic Languages: Lizardman and Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Fighter

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 years

The Bakali continue to grow throughout their life and do not take Str or Con penalties due to age.  By the time they reach  Old or older they may well be Large Size Class (see Feats below).

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 6'5"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: 210 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

BAKALI CHARACTERS 
 If you wanted a fighter that can also fight in watery environments the Bakali is ok.  There are perhaps better races given their abysmal speed.
*Adventuring Race*: The Bakali are fairly reclusive, and usually if one is seen outside the swamp he is on a religious quest for one of their deities.  Or possibly because there has been an emergency and he needs to find whatever mage or artifact will help save his people.
*Character Development*: The Bakali are pretty slow.  Try to find a way to neutralize this or work around it.
*Character Names*: Drazhchok, G'aromel, Kigock, Thel'ock, Mithzok, Baccaneesh, and Xele'ku.  Surname: Dray'nec, Gre-tal, and Kralleek.

ROLEPLAYING A BAKALI 
 The Bakali are relics in a world that has outgrown them and left their species behind.  They survive by remaining isolated, and having one in the party likely makes trouble due to the reputation of the Jarak-Sinn, whom they resemble.  Not that there isn't a good deal of enmity towards the Bakali as well.
*Personality*: You are a cold, brutal, semi-emotionless predator.  You don't form personal attachments, are prone to using violence to solve problems, and very distrustful of anyone you don't know personally.
*Behaviors*: The Bakali spend much of their time hunting food, eating said food, and mud bathing.  They require surprisingly little to be content in some ways.
*Language*: Bakali speak their own variant of the Lizardfolk tongue, and some few also speak common.

BAKALI SOCIETY 
 Bakali society has little of the qualities of other civilizations, usually being nothing more than mud pits and squalid huts.  A king makes all the decisions as there is little in the way of formal laws, and shamans conduct sacrifices to their God while trying to divine what their Gods want of them.  They have no social taboos against violence, and tolerance of others views varies heavily from one Bakali to another.  Leaving them alone is wise.
*Alignment* : The Bakali are usually Neutral, with some having strong tendencies towards Evil.  
*Lands* : A few communities remain in Ansalon and Taladas, but the Bakali are on their way out.  They've actually come close to extinction several times but have always bounced back.
*Settlements* : The Bakali never leave their communities, hiding from the world at large.
*Beliefs* : Most Bakali worship Chislev or Sirrion.
*Relations*: The Bakali do not view the Jarak-Sinn kindly for their betrayal, nor are they particularly fond of humans or other outsiders.  They do however have a strong sense of honor, and treat others as others treat them.  

BAKALI ADVENTURES 
·   A new predator has somehow been introduced into the swamps, and it has a taste for the eggs of your people.  Now if you could only catch sight of it.
·   The Jarak-Sinn have appeared.  You've no idea if they're a raiding party sent to scout you, or just lost somehow, but you need to catch and murder them before they can report back and tell of your existence.
·   Priests of foreign Gods have come in an effort to get you to turn away from the two you serve now.  They are powerful, and well-protected by scores of men-at-arms.  Telling them no may require a fight.  But something about them disturbs you.  If there Gods intend well, why spread their word by force?



Bakali Racial Feats

Sour Flesh
Predators avoid you.
*Prerequisites*: Bakali
*Benefits*: Any creature who succeeds in biting you (or using another mode of attack that would allow them to taste you), they must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Constitution Modifier) or be Nauseated 1 round.  If something successfully uses Swallow Whole on you they must make the same Save (Save DC has a +4 Bonus), or be Nauseated 1d3 rounds in addition to vomiting you back up.


Cold
You are nigh well emotionless. 
*Prerequisites*: Bakali
*Benefits*: You are immune to compulsion effects based on emotion, such as Good Hope or Crushing Despair.


Violence is Always the Answer
You have a one size fits all solution to problems.
*Prerequisites*: Bakali, BAB 4+, Str 15+
*Benefits*: You gain a +1 Bonus at Initiative and Damage rolls (this stacks with Feats such as Improved Initiative that improve these rolls as well).


Knight
At some point you were considered tough enough to defend the King.
*Prerequisites*: Bakali, must be Old or older, Str 17+, Con 15+
*Benefits*: Your Size Category increases to Large.  This doesn't affect your ability scores or Natural AC Bonus to armor class.


*Bakali Racial Substitution Levels*

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Lose Fast Movement for Bloody Rage
*Bloody Rage (Ex)*: When Raging a Bakali does an additional +1d6 damage to opponents who aren't at full hit points.

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: Bakali Clerics revere Chislev or Sirrion.  Chislev's Domains are Animal, Healing, Plant and Protection.  Sirrion's Domains are Chaos, Fire, Knowledge and Luck.  Evil Bakali worship Takhisis, whose domains are Evil, Healing, Trickery and War.  They also spontaneously cast domain spells instead of Cure or Inflict.

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Lose Wild Empathy 
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Burning Blood
*Burning Blood (Ex)*: You lose your Cold-Blooded racial vulnerability, and if your opponent fails a Save versus your Squirt Blood ability he takes 1d6 acid damage in addition to being blinded.
*Levels 2, 6, 11*:  Instead of Archery or Two Weapon Fighting for their Combat Style, Bakali Rangers can choose Sword and Shield or Longsword.
*Combat Style*: Sword and Shield gets Shield Specialization at 2nd Level, Shield Ward at 6th Level, and Active Shield Defense at 11th Level (see PHB2 for Feats).  Longsword gets Weapon Focus (Longsword) at 2nd Level, Weapon Specialization (Longsword) at 6th Level, and Improved Critical (Longsword) at 11th Level.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *LIZARD MAN* (Athas)
> 
> ()
> 
>  Athasian Lizard Men are covered in fine mesh scales whose colors they can alter at whim, both for camouflage and for artistic display. They are more intelligent and cultures than many of the Lizard Men on other worlds.  Despite this many mistake them for primitives as the have no metal, and rarely wear clothing.
> 
> ()
> 
> LIZARD MAN RACIAL TRAITS  
> ·   +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Int


I'd argue that "they are intelligent and cultured but others find their fashion sense weird" would translate better to a CHA penalty than suffering from the same INT penalty supposedly less intelligent fellow lizards have. It's not like it would break anything, given that




> ·   Size Class: Medium
> ·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian and Aquatic Subtypes (They are amphibious and may breathe air as well).
> ·   Base land speed 20 ft.
> ·   Base swim speed 30 ft.
> ·   A Lizard Man has 2 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 2d8 Hit Points, +1 Base Attack Bonus, +0 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +0 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Handle Animal, Hide, Move Silently, and Swim. It also gets 2 Feats.
> ·   Lizard Men have a +8 Racial Bonus to Hide and Swim Checks, and may always Take 10 on either.  They may use the Run Action while swimming as long as they swim in a straight line.
> ·   Automatic Languages: Lizardman and Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
> ·   Level Adjustment: +1
> ·   Favored Class: Psychic Warrior


for getting a swim speed and an upgrade of Hold Breath to full Water Breathing, they lose a meaty +5 natural armour (is that intentional?), three natural weapons (that wouldn't look bad on a psychic warrior), 10 ft. of their land speed and the native shield proficiency. (While Hide is probably more valuable than Balance+Jump, the changes to skill bonuses are numerically a wash.)(Aren't races for Dark Sun usually _stronger_ than their non-Athasian counterpart?)





> Lizard Man Racial Feats
> 
> Psychic Veteran
> You have fought in many wars.
> *Prerequisites*: Lizard Man or Dray, ability to Manifest Powers from the Psychic Warrior list.
> *Benefits*: You gain additional Power Points equal to your Hit Dice.
> 
> 
> Tactician
> ...


Somehow none of these feel very thematic, you know.




> *BAKALI* (Dragonlance)
> 
>  
> 
> _"Nothing beats a good mud bath."_  
> 
>  But for their yellow-green or brown coloration, the Bakali resemble the Jarak-Sinn (because, of course, the God Chislev made both races of Lizardfolk).
> 
> BAKALI RACIAL TRAITS  
> ...


These guys feel more flavourful in terms of abilities (and even weaknesses) and better balanced against the standard MM lizards. Their having only _one_ weak claw as their primary attack feels odd though.




> STARTING AGE 
> *Adulthood*: 10


Ah, they grow up so fast!




> The Bakali continue to grow throughout their life and do not take Str or Con penalties due to age.


I'd file this under the racial traits.




> By the time they reach  Old or older they may well be Large Size Class.


I'm not sure that'd work out very well. Would, for instance a venerable bakali have +10 STR -6 DEX +6 CON plus the increased mentals? The STR and CON (in addition to the perks that come from large size) feel a lot for their RHD and LA, whereas a -4 (!) to AC is pretty bad.




> Bakali Racial Feats
> 
> Sour Flesh
> Predators avoid you.
> *Prerequisites*: Bakali
> *Benefits*: Any creature who succeeds in biting you (or using another mode of attack that would allow them to taste you), they must make a Fortitude Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Constitution Modifier) or be Nauseated 1 round.  If something successfully uses Swallow Whole on you they must make the same Save (Save DC has a +4 Bonus), or be Nauseated 1d3 rounds in addition to vomiting you back up.
> 
> 
> Cold
> ...


Now, these two I love.





> Knight
> At some point you were considered tough enough to defend the King.
> *Prerequisites*: Bakali, Violence is Always the Answer
> *Benefits*: You gain a +1 Inherent Bonus to Str.  This Feat may be taken twice.


I'd probably reconsider this.




> *Barbarian*
> *Level 1*: Lose Fast Movement for Bloody Rage
> *Bloody Rage (Ex)*: When Raging a Bakali does an additional +1d6 damage to opponents who have less than half their starting hit points.


Quite strictly not worth taking. Fast Movement sounds more useful for a PC of this base speed than some doubly conditional extra damage.




> *Ranger*
> *Level 1*: Lose Wild Empathy 
> *Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Burning Blood
> *Burning Blood (Ex)*: You lose your Cold-Blooded racial vulnerability, and if your opponent fails a Save versus your Squirt Blood ability he takes 1d6 acid damage in addition to being blinded.
> *Levels 2, 6, 11*:  Instead of Archery or Two Weapon Fighting for their Combat Style, Bakali Rangers can choose Sword and Shield or Longsword.
> *Combat Style*: Sword and Shield gets Shield Specialization at 2nd Level, Shield Ward at 6th Level, and Active Shield Defense at 11th Level (see PHB2 for Feats).  Longsword gets Weapon Focus (Longsword) at 2nd Level, Weapon Specialization (Longsword) at 6th Level, and Improved Critical (Longsword) at 11th Level.


This one, on the other hand, looks pretty nice, especially Burning Blood.

----------


## Bhu

> I'd argue that "they are intelligent and cultured but others find their fashion sense weird" would translate better to a CHA penalty than suffering from the same INT penalty supposedly less intelligent fellow lizards have. It's not like it would break anything, given that for getting a swim speed and an upgrade of Hold Breath to full Water Breathing, they lose a meaty +5 natural armour (is that intentional?), three natural weapons (that wouldn't look bad on a psychic warrior), 10 ft. of their land speed and the native shield proficiency. (While Hide is probably more valuable than Balance+Jump, the changes to skill bonuses are numerically a wash.)(Aren't races for Dark Sun usually _stronger_ than their non-Athasian counterpart?)


Lizardfolk are one of those rare exceptions where the Athasian version is weaker.  They exchange natural attacks for chameleon like camouflage.  Thanks for noticing the AC though, I'm not sure how I missed it.  I have made some edits.




> Somehow none of these feel very thematic, you know.


There's sparse info I could find on them, and it all screamed 'psychic warrior'.  And it was a way to get back some natural attacks.





> Ah, they grow up so fast!


Part of being artificially made by a God is fast maturity so they can serve in the military quicker.  I made some edits to hopefully address the other concerns.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I made some edits to hopefully address the other concerns.


Yep, they do. Athasian lizard's looking a _lot_ better. The new version of Knight is also _very_ nice.

----------


## Bhu

*BABBLER*

 

_"kgnowamvwrveeimoefoin!"_  

 Babblers appear vaguely like 8' tall specimens of Gorgosaurus.  They are a mottled, dirty yellow with grey patches and underbelly, and normally move in an unlikely slither crawling on their belly through marshes.  Sages believe they are a mutation of the Lizardfolk race, but that is obviously not quite true once one studies them.  Their particular eccentricities suggest magical experimentation or perhaps even exposure to the Far Realm.

BABBLER RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +12 Str, +8 Con, +2 Wis, -4 Cha
·   Size Class: Large (Tall). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10 ft., Reach is 10 ft..
·   Type: Monstrous Humanoid, giving them 60 ft. Darkvision
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   +5 Natural AC Bonus
·   Sneak Attack (Ex): Babblers have +2d6 Sneak Attack.   This is identical to the Rogue ability listed in the PHB, and stacks with Sneak Attack dice gained via Class or Feats.
·   Partial Biped: To make a Full Attack the Babbler must stand erect, which halves it's movement speed.
·   Limited Speech: Babblers may only speak their own language though they can understand those of others well enough (though they do not let others know this).  Conversely no other species can speak or understand their language, not even by magic means.
·   A Babbler has 5 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 5d8 Hit Points, +5 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +4 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Swim. It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Babblers have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d8 plus half Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Claws and a Bite with a Full Attack.
.   Non Humanoid Form: The Babblers aren't humanoid and have no hands.  They may not make Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, or Use Rope checks. They are also limited in the type of Perform skills they can get. They cannot wield weapons.  If someone is willing to help them in and out of it they can wear armor. Armor is quadruple the cost and double the weight for them.
·   Babblers have a +4 Racial Bonus to Hide and Move Silently Checks.
·   Automatic Languages: Babbler.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race, usually Lizardfolk.  
·   Level Adjustment: +3
·   Favored Class: Rogue

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 15
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 7'6"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: 600 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (4d6) lbs.

BABBLER CHARACTERS 
 Babblers are meant to be sneaky physical brutes.  Despite their size, they appear surprisingly adept at stealth.
*Adventuring Race*: Babblers go on adventures for the Gods know what reasons.  They rarely leave their swamp, have no use for money, and seem content with what they have other than some of them being addicted to human flesh.  It's assumed revenge, addiction, or other un-guessable reasons would prompt one to go adventuring.
*Character Development*: Make sure you're fairly self-reliant or have a few tricks in the hole.  Your lack of communication gives you some pretty big problems.  Your requiring assistance to don/remove equipment and no being able to use weapons is such an issue you may want to take the hit for being a caster to alleviate that.  Or take the Leadership Feat.
*Character Names*: It's unknown if Babblers have names, but if they do they're quite unpronounceable by Humanoids.

ROLEPLAYING A BABBLER 
 Honestly this race probably shouldn't be played unless it's an all Babbler (or at least all Evil) campaign.  Babblers are almost incapable of communication with other species, so it's not like you'll have well thought out discussions on small unit tactics...
*Personality*: Given the inability to actually communicate with one (and their lack of facial expression), it's difficult to gauge whether or not the Babblers have any emotions or what they're thinking.  Lizardfolk sages who have spent time studying them claim they are heavily influenced by Chaos, and while their actions appear random they apparently make sense to the Babbler.
*Behaviors*: Babblers enjoy sneaking about the swamp on their bellies and babbling nonsense.  There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to this, and most people believe they're just practicing for actual hunts.  Or they're crazy.  Most are betting on the second.
*Language*: Babblers communicate in a quasi-linguistic nonsense language which no other being has successfully been able to translate, not even via spells.  They have never been observed speaking another language, and it is unknown if they even understand them (they can, they just pretend not to).

BABBLER SOCIETY 
 The Babblers are fairly solitary, and don't really seem to have a society.  They produce nothing despite being obviously intelligent enough to do so, they have no art or forms of entertainment, and seem to be little more than intelligent ambush predators who associate with the Lizardfolk in raids.  Some people claim they lead the Lizardfolk, but given the communication difficulties it's more likely they just accompany them.  And even then only the most Evil of Lizardfolk.
*Alignment* : Babblers are almost universally Chaotic Evil.
*Lands* : Babblers occupy the same temperate marshes as the Lizardfolk.
*Settlements* : Babblers seem to have no interest in spreading past their marshy homes.
*Beliefs* : The Babblers have never been observed participating in religious ritual, but given their association with Lizardmen it is assumed they worship or at least pay lip service to their Gods.  Far Realms entities are also a possibility.
*Relations*: Babblers only seem to relate well to Lizardfolk for unknown reasons.  Many are fairly addicted to the taste of human flesh however, and will go to great lengths to obtain it.

BABBLER ADVENTURES 
·   Humans are near the swamp.  Time to play pantomime with the Lizardfolk until they figure out what you're trying to say so you can feast.
·   A small reptilian being is yapping at you in a language you do not comprehend.  You think the Lizardfolk call them Kobolds.  You are considering squishing him.  But then, you remember they are related to Dragons...
·  The Lizardfolk tribe you considered your personal army have been wiped out by Orcs on some sort of racist Jihad.  Revenge is mandatory.


Babbler Racial Feats

Improved Babbling Rage
Your ululations can permanently screw up people's minds.
*Prerequisites*: Babbler, Babbling Rage, Wis 15+, Indomitable Will
*Benefits*: If you successfully use Babbling Rage on an opponent, the Confusion effect is permanent as per the Insanity spell.


Gelid
Your flesh is now semi-solid, like that of some octopi.
*Prerequisites*: Babbler, Semi-Boneless, Con 15+
*Benefits*: You are now immune to Critical hits.


Improved Babel Speech
It is unwise to engage you in conversation.
*Prerequisites*: Babbler, Babel Speech, 13 Hit Dice, Wis 15+
*Benefits*: If you successfully use Babel Speech on an opponent, the Confusion effect is permanent as per the Insanity spell.


Marsh Move
You are at home in the marshes.
*Prerequisites*: Babbler, Swim 4 ranks
*Benefits*: You ignore difficult terrain in swamps and marshes, and gain a Swim speed equal to half your base land speed.

Weirdly Stealthy
You can hide well for someone so big.
*Prerequisites*: Babbler, Hide 4 ranks, Dex 13+
*Benefits*: You don't take Size Penalties to Hide Checks.

*Babbler Racial Substitution Levels*

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Lose Fast Movement for Babbling Rage
*Babbling Rage (Ex)*: A Babbler can use this ability once per Rage as a Swift Action.  It targets one opponent the Babbler is in melee with, who must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Wis Modifier), or be Confused (as per the spell) for the duration of your Rage.

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.

*Rogue*
*Level 10*: You gain new options to choose from for the Rogue's Special Ability.
*Special Ability (Ex)*:

Semi-Boneless: You can always Take 20 on Escape Artist Checks, and the Critical Threat Range of your opponents attacks is reduced by 1 (to a minimum of 1, i.e. rolling a Natural 20).

Babel Speech (Su): Once per Encounter you may emit a horrendous babble as a Standard Action.  All beings within 30 feet must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Wis Modifier) or be Confused for 1d6 Round.  Unlike normal this is considered neither a Compulsion Effect nor a Mind-Affecting Effect, and will still work on creatures immune to either of those.

Chaos Mind: If an opponent uses a spell, power or other effect that is a Mind-Affecting Effect on you, they are Dazed one Round whether you successfully make your Saving Throw or not.

----------


## Bhu

*CAYMAN* (Mystara)

 

_"Pinkie if you don't want this bone javelin stickin' outta yer unmentionables I suggest you apologize..."_  

 The Cayman are foot tall green or brown reptilian humanoids with pupil less black eyes.  They prey on local giant reptiles and amphibians (ew).

CAYMAN RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +6 Dex, -4 Str (minimum 3), -2 Int
·   Size Class: Tiny. +2 Size Bonus to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. +8 Size Bonus to Hide Checks. -8 Size Penalty to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks. Lifting and Carrying Limits are one quarter those of a Medium character. 
·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian Subtype
·   Base land speed 20 ft.
·   Darkvision 90 ft.
·   Caymen have a +3 Natural Armor Bonus to AC.  Caymen gain a cumulative +1 increase to their Natural AC Bonus for reaching the Old age class, and for each age class after (max +6).
·   A Cayman has 2 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 2d8 Hit Points, +1 Base Attack Bonus, +0 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +0 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Survival. It also gets 1 Feat.
·   Caymen have a Primary Bite attack doing 1d3 plus Strength Bonus.
·   Caymen have a +4 Racial Bonus to Hide and Move Silently Checks.
·   Automatic Languages: Lizardfolk, Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race, usually Gnomes. 
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Rogue

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d3
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d4
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d4

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 20 (30 for casters)
*Old*: 30 (45 for casters)
*Venerable*: 40 (60 for casters)
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 8"
*Height Modifier*: +2d4"
*Base Weight*: 2 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x1 ounces

CAYMAN CHARACTERS 
 Cayman are meant to be sneaky critters, stabbing bigger opponents in the back, or when they're vulnerable.  Most are Scouts or Rogues for obvious reasons, and those few who aren't are Wisdom based casters.  The large dexterity bonus also works well for any melee class based off Weapon Finesse or archery.
*Adventuring Race*: The Cayman dislike adventuring, preferring to live among their fellows than risk the outside world.  They will however do what is necessary to ensure the protection of their villages, and those who do adventure commonly do so to help or support their people.
*Character Development*: The Int penalty hurts you on skills a little. but racial bonuses and size make you great at ambushes.  You should try to find some method of speeding yourself up to keep up with the rest of the party.
*Character Names*: Cayman use Lizardfolk names as they share a language.

ROLEPLAYING A CAYMAN 
 Your slow movement rate will cause you trouble if means are not found to overcome it.  Your races tendencies towards mild xenophobia have also left them with a sometimes iffy reputation, so you don't have much in the way of being a party face other than in limited circumstances.  
*Personality*: Cayman avoid fights unless threatened or cornered.  Even then, they fight from ambush using traps and trickery to bring down bigger opponents.  This philosophy extends into the rest of their life, and while they are not actively malicious, rare is the Cayman who is truly honest with outsiders.
*Behaviors*: Cayman spend much of their time providing for the tribe.  Their lifestyle doesn't leave much time for leisure.
*Language*: The Cayman speak Lizardfolk.  Many also speak Common or Gnome.

CAYMAN SOCIETY 
 The Cayman are barely out of the Stone Age, using stone or bone tools and weapons.  The swamps they live in to isolate themselves from the outside world aren't conducive to learning smithcraft.  Without that, they've made no real technological advances, and are basically little more than reinforced mud huts or burrows.
*Alignment* : Most Cayman are strictly Neutral.  They aren't curious about other peoples business, and they prefer others not be curious about theirs.
*Lands* : Most Cayman live in walled villages built underground in warm or temperate forests or swamps.
*Settlements* : Cayman rarely spread, but when they do they stick to terrain they know well, and avoid open areas like plains.
*Beliefs* : Those Cayman not led by Druids or Spirit Shamans are most likely worshipers of Ka the Preserver.
*Relations*: The Cayman get along well with Gnomes, but most of the Evil underground races enslave them.  They tolerate the full sized Lizardfolk who live nearby.

CAYMAN ADVENTURES 
·   Humans are near the swamp.  Time to make some money playing guide.  And maybe steal a bunch of stuff from the foolish ones.
·   Kobolds are in the area and screwing up your relationship with the local Gnomes.  Looks like there may be a fight, with the local humans setting on the sidelines eating popcorn.  Buncha racists all of 'em.
·  The Lizardfolk tribe that lives nearby seems to have fallen under the influence of a Babbler.  You need to find a way to be rid of it.



Cayman Racial Feats

Marsh Guide
You make a living guiding people in and out of the Swamps.
*Prerequisites*: Cayman, Survival 4 ranks
*Benefits*: You do not take a Move Silently Check Penalty in bogs (see DMG), you ignore difficult terrain in swamps and marshes.


Veteran Marsh Guide
What kind of loser is afraid of a little quicksand?
*Prerequisites*: Cayman, Marsh Guide
*Benefits*: You can make a Spot check to see quicksand, even when charging or running (see DMG).  You also gain a Swim speed equal to your land speed.


The Fine Art of Concealment
You're good at concealing doors to the village or building hunting blinds.
*Prerequisites*: Cayman or Cayma, Hide 4 ranks, Survival 4 ranks
*Benefits*: You can create hunting blinds to conceal yourself or conceal entrances to the village, caves or hidey holes you find in the swamp with a DC 15 Survival Check.  While behind these ad-libbed constructions you have total concealment.  It takes roughly 20 minutes per Skill Check using this ability.


Confidence in the Supernatural
You feel better when the tribes shaman is with you.
*Prerequisites*: Cayman
*Benefits*: You get a +1 Morale Bonus to attack rolls, skill checks and saving throws when within 60 feet of an Ally who can use spells, spell-like abilities or supernatural abilities.

Anklebiter
You is one sneaky critter.
*Prerequisites*: Tiny Size (or smaller) or the ability to gain it somehow
*Benefits*: You do not provoke an Attack of Opportunity when entering an opponents square.

Stabbity
You know how to deal the damage
*Prerequisites*: Strength of 9 or less, Weapon Finesse
*Benefits*: You add your Dexterity modifier to damage rolls with a light weapon, rapier, whip or spiked chain.

*Cayman Racial Substitution Levels*

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.

*Spirit Shaman*
*Level 1*: Replace Wild Empathy with a +3 Insight Bonus to AC.

*Ranger*
*Levels 2, 6, 11*:  Instead of Archery or Two Weapon Fighting for their Combat Style, Cayman Rangers can choose Dagger or Javelin.
*Combat Style*: Dagger gets +1d6 Sneak Attack as per the Rogue Ability at Levels 2, 6, and 11 (this stacks with Sneak Attack dice from other sources).  Javelin gets Point Blank Shot at 2nd Level, Precise Shot at 6th Level, and Improved Precise Shot at 11th Level.

----------


## Bhu

*GATOR MAN* (Mystara)

 

_"Your money and your life."_  

 Gator Men are regular Lizardfolk warped by magical experimentation.  They stand up to 8' tall, and their heads resemble those of alligators.

GATOR MAN RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +8 Str, +8 Con, -4 Int, -4 Cha
·   Size Class: Large (Tall). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10 ft., Reach is 10 ft.
·   Type: Monstrous Humanoid, giving them 60 ft. Darkvision
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Base swim speed 50 ft.
·   +10 Natural AC Bonus
·   A Gator Man has 7 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 7d8 Hit Points, +7 Base Attack Bonus, +2 Fort Save, +5 Ref Save, +5 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Hide, Listen, Spot, Survival, and Swim. It also gets 3 Feats.
·   Gator Men have a Primary Bite attack doing 2d4 plus one and a half times Strength Bonus.
·   A Gator Man has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. 
·   Automatic Languages: Lizardfolk, Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +3
·   Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 30
*Old*: 50
*Venerable*: 60
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years
Gator Men grow bigger with age.  At the Old age class they become Size Class Huge with all the benefits listed in the MM.  In addition they take no Str or Con penalties due to age.

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 7'3"
*Height Modifier*: +2d12"
*Base Weight*: 420 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

GATOR MAN CHARACTERS 
 You are quite obviously built to be a semi-aquatic beatstick.  
*Adventuring Race*: Gator Men go on adventures as part of their military, or for revenge.  They're pretty darn big on revenge.
*Character Development*: With your LA and Racial HD casters are pointless.  Focus on melee classes, as that is where you will shine best.  With your racial penalties to mental stats make sure you have bonuses to Saves to avoid spells that could reduce your Int or Cha to 0.
*Character Names*: Gator Men use Lizardfolk names.

ROLEPLAYING A GATOR MAN 
 Trust no one.  The world is your enemy, and you show it no mercy.  Violence is the only method you know of to solve problems, and you use it with little thought as to the consequences.
*Personality*: Gator Men are brutes.  Raised to be little more than cheap muscle and cannon fodder, they resent their creators, their parental race, and the entire world.  They will likely end in tragedy, as they get wiped out defending themselves from their myriad enemies, or in pointless war.
*Behaviors*: Most Gator Men are quite insane, or at the very least suffering from what modern society would recognize as severe PTSD.  Some have degenerated so badly due to side effects of their creation that they are little more than rabid animals, and their leaders retain control by virtue of personal power.
*Language*: Gator Men speak Lizardfolk and Common.

GATOR MAN SOCIETY 
 The Gator Men are at war with the world, wronged in every way, and driven mad from the magical experiments they have endured.  Their goal is to found a safe haven for themselves to exist, but they believe this is only possible with the obliteration of all the other races.  With their rapid reproduction they may soon force confrontation with the world at large.
*Alignment* : The tortures they have undergone have broken the minds of most Gator Men, and the majority of them are Chaotic, with strong tendencies towards Evil.
*Lands* : Gator Men restrict themselves to temperate or warm swamps.
*Settlements* : There are few Gator Men, and for the moment they are trying to consolidate control of what little territory they do have.
*Beliefs* : The Gator Men are not prone to religion, but given their alignment and warlike nature Atzanteotl might find followers among them.
*Relations*: Gator Men hate Lizardfolk, as their own kind sold them to the humans wizards for experimental fodder.  They pretty much hate humans for the same reason, and leaving them alone is well advised.  They pretty much attack everyone on sight.

GATOR MAN ADVENTURES 
·   The Chief has decided to get revenge on the long forgotten Wizard who created your species, and  you have been tasked with scouting the old ruins the human is said to live in...'live' being a relative term for a Lich.
·   There are rumors of a Lizard King uniting the Lizardfolk tribes for war, and you feel the need to quash this before they decide to unite against your tribe for past aggressions.
·  An albino Gator Man has appeared with his insane human bride.  The tribe is uneasy about letting them stay, because quite frankly the human woman is a bad omen and her husband is an obvious weirdo.  Granted, the rest of you are vicious xenophobes, so you have little room to judge.


Gator Man Racial Feats

Grab Hold
You can really clamp down with your bite.
*Prerequisites*: Any appropriate Race (Crocodilian, Gator Man, Gurrash), BAB +3
*Benefits*: When you succeed in using your Bite Attack against an opponent, you may immediately make a Grapple Attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If successful you do your Bite damage with a successful Grapple Check.  You may use this Ability against an opponent of any Size, but if they are at least one Size Category bigger than you is not restricted in the weapons it can use to attack you (also Grappling it is probably already a bad idea).


Powerful Jaws
You can reeeally clamp down.
*Prerequisites*: Grab Hold
*Benefits*: You gain a +4 Bonus to Grapple Checks, but only if you initiated a Grapple via your bite.


Mutant
The magical experiments that gave rise to your kind came with some odd consequences.
*Prerequisites*: Gator Man 
*Benefits*: Choose a 1st Level spell from the Druid or Sorcerer list.  You can cast that spell 1/day as a Spell-Like ability as a Sorcerer whose Levels equal your Hit Dice.


Super Mutant
You're a little odder than most
*Prerequisites*: Gator Man, Mutant, 6 Hit Dice
*Benefits*: Choose a 3rd Level spell from the Druid or Sorcerer list.  You can cast that spell 1/day as a Spell-Like ability as a Sorcerer whose Levels equal your Hit Dice.


*Gator Man Racial Substitution Levels*

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Lose Fast Movement for Potent Rage
*Potent Rage (Ex)*: When Raging a Gator Man's weapon damage (including his Bite) goes up 1 step as if he were one size category larger.

*Druid*
*Level 1*: Lose Animal Companion and Wild Empathy, and instead gain a +2 Bonus on Checks made to overcome your opponents Spell Resistance, and the Save DC's of your spells increase by +2 (but only for spells with the Evil descriptor).  You also spontaneously cast spells with the Evil descriptor instead of Summoning spells.

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Lose Wild Empathy 
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with the Grab Hold Feat as a Bonus Feat.
*Levels 2, 6, 11*:  Instead of Archery or Two Weapon Fighting for their Combat Style, Gator Man Rangers can choose Bite or Greatsword.
*Combat Style*: Bite gets Weapon Focus (Bite) at 2nd Level, Improved Natural Attack (Bite) at 6th Level, and Improved Critical (Bite) at 11th Level.  Greatsword gets Weapon Focus (Greatsword) at 2nd Level, Weapon Specialization (Greatsword) at 6th Level, and Improved Critical (Greatsword) at 11th Level.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *CAYMAN* (Mystara)
> 
>  
> 
> _"Pinkie if you don't want this bone javelin stickin' outta yer unmentionables I suggest you apologize..."_  
> 
>  The Cayman are foot tall green or brown reptilian humanoids with pupil less black eyes.  They prey on local giant reptiles and amphibians (ew).
> 
> CAYMAN RACIAL TRAITS  
> ...


This is solid. Rock solid, in fact. The synergy of traits with the favoured class is wonderful. It's also nice to see a tiny race added to the tiny list of tiny races.
Still, truth be told, this might be _way too_ solid by WotC metrics. Very good stealth, a finesseable iterative for free, _an effective +8 to AC while naked and with a 10 in DEX_ IF it doesn't take the juicy spirit shaman ACF for a further +3 I just don't see how this could possibly have no LA.




> Caymen gain a cumulative +1 increase to their Natural AC Bonus for reaching the Old age class, and for each age class after (max +3).


This should be a racial trait.




> The large dexterity bonus also works well for any melee class based off Weapon Finesse or archery.


Tiny size and -4 STR make that a questionable strategy, unless Shadow Blade or Crossbow Sniper get thrown into the mix. These fellows need some source of extra damage badly.




> Veteran Marsh Guide
> What kind of loser is afraid of a little quicksand?
> *Prerequisites*: Cayman, Marsh Guide
> *Benefits*: You can make a Spot check to see quicksand, even when charging or running (see DMG).  You also gain a Swim speed equal to half your land speed.


Marsh Guide is pretty useful, but this one's weird. The stronger benefit's tacked on almost as an afterthought and it's not even _that_ strong to start with, given the 20' land speed.





> The Fine Art of Concealment
> You're good at concealing doors to the village or building hunting blinds.
> *Prerequisites*: Cayman or Cayma


What's a cayma?





> *GATOR MAN* (Mystara)
> 
>  
> 
> _"Your money and your life."_  
> 
>  Gator Men are regular Lizardfolk warped by magical experimentation.  They stand up to 8' tall, and their heads resemble those of alligators.
> 
> GATOR MAN RACIAL TRAITS  
> ...


I'm not sure, on the other hand, that these guys warrant 7 RHD _and_ and such a hefty LA. The natural AC is nice, but the ability modifiers or the swim speed are nothing all that special, if we use ogres or blackscales as a benchmark.




> Gator Men grow bigger with age.  At the Old age class they become Size Class Huge with all the benefits listed in the MM.  In addition they take no Str or Con penalties due to age.


Again, these should be racial traits or something. The racial feat thing you did with the bakali could work here as well.




> Mutant
> The magical experiments that gave rise to your kind came with some odd consequences.
> *Prerequisites*: Gator Man 
> *Benefits*: Choose a 1st Level spell from the Druid or Sorcerer list.  You can cast that spell 1/day as a Spell-Like ability as a Sorcerer whose Levels equal your Hit Dice.
> 
> 
> Super Mutant
> You're a little odder than most
> *Prerequisites*: Gator Man, Mutant, 6 Hit Dice
> *Benefits*: Choose a 3rd Level spell from the Druid or Sorcerer list.  You can cast that spell 1/day as a Spell-Like ability as a Sorcerer whose Levels equal your Hit Dice.


Does "as a sorcerer" mean that these are keyed off CHA? That'd be a tad bit counterintuitive.





> *Druid*
> *Level 1*: Lose Animal Companion and Wild Empathy, and instead gain a +2 Bonus on Checks made to overcome your opponents Spell Resistance, and the Save DC's of your spells increase by +2 (but only for spells with the Evil descriptor).  You also spontaneously cast spells with the Evil descriptor instead of Summoning spells.


An ACF for a full caster class is a weird pick. Like you said, with a starting ECL of 10 this can pretty much only end up as an underwhelming combo.

----------


## Bhu

> This is solid. Rock solid, in fact. The synergy of traits with the favoured class is wonderful. It's also nice to see a tiny race added to the tiny list of tiny races.
> Still, truth be told, this might be _way too_ solid by WotC metrics. Very good stealth, a finesseable iterative for free, _an effective +8 to AC while naked and with a 10 in DEX_ IF it doesn't take the juicy spirit shaman ACF for a further +3 I just don't see how this could possibly have no LA.


I have made some alterations to address concerns.





> What's a cayma?


 Forthcoming conversion of another 2e race.

----------


## Bhu

> I'm not sure, on the other hand, that these guys warrant 7 RHD _and_ and such a hefty LA. The natural AC is nice, but the ability modifiers or the swim speed are nothing all that special, if we use ogres or blackscales as a benchmark.


  Lemme decide on what to do with the growth, because with the stat boosts thy get from it, it's too powerful for a feat.  Maybe make it a racial ability and leave them at +3?






> Does "as a sorcerer" mean that these are keyed off CHA? That'd be a tad bit counterintuitive.


 Indeed, but I left unsaid that they tend to take spells without Save DC's.  Plus caster level is equal to HD, so they don't lose much.





> An ACF for a full caster class is a weird pick. Like you said, with a starting ECL of 10 this can pretty much only end up as an underwhelming combo.


 It is.  I was wanting a third set of ACF for them, and their fluff mentioned they had shamans.  I'll try spicing it up.

----------


## Bhu

*SIS'THIK*  (Mystara)

 

_"You wanna pass this road you gotta pay a toll."_  

 The Sis'thik are leathery, tan-skinned Lizardfolk adapted to the harsh desert environments.  They raise Xytar Lizards for cavalry, and often prey on ant lions, jackals, camels, and wyverns.

SIS'THIK RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +4 Con, -2 Dex, -2 Int (Male)  +4 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha (Female)
·   Size Class: Medium.
·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian Subtype
·   Base land speed 20 ft.
·   Sis'Thik have a +5 Natural Armor Bonus to AC.
·   Desert Adaptation (Ex): Spot Penalties due to desert winds are lessened by 4 as the Sis-Thik have adapted to the sandstorms that consistently plague their lands.
·   Partial Fire Immunity (Ex): The Sis 'Thik are immune to normal fire damage, and have Energy Resistance 5 against magical fire.
·   A Sis'thik has 3 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 3d8 Hit Points, +2 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Handle Animal, Ride, and Survival (female) or Knowledge (Nature, Religion) and Spellcraft (male). It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Sis'Thik have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d3 plus half Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Claws and a Bite with a Full Attack.
·   Automatic Languages: Lizardfolk, Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race, usually Draconic.
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Dragon Shaman (Male), Fighter (Female)

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10 
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 6' 5"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: 210 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

SIS'THIK CHARACTERS 
 The Sis'thik are basically good only as slow moving beatsticks or mounted fighters (though some may become Wisdom based casters).
*Adventuring Race*: Sis'Thik go on adventures for fame, glory and wealth.  Except the males, who very often go on journeys to escape the Matriarchy (or the Blue Dragons that are behind it).
*Character Development*: While strong, you are quite slow moving.  If you can't boost your speed, try getting a mount (preferably one of the fire breathing Xytar Lizards your race raises, if you can get one).
*Character Names*: Sis'Thik use Lizardfolk names.

ROLEPLAYING A SIS'THIK 
 The world owes you what you can take by force.   And you take as much as you think you can conceivably get away with.  
*Personality*: The stereotype of the women are that they are greedy, grasping, and violent.  Men are thought of as dull and apathetic, yet they almost exclusively are given the gift of being Dragon Shamans.
*Behaviors*: Males tend to be looked down upon, leaving most positions of political power to the women.  It's unknown why such physical and emotional dimorphism exists in a created race, and many wonder if there were a specific statement being made with their design (i.e. some God has issues).  Among humanoid beings, they would be considered psychopaths.
*Language*: As usual they speak Lizardfolk and Common.

SIS'THIK SOCIETY 
 The Sis'Thik are a matriarchal society, as they consider males lazy, worthless slugs only usable for mating and child rearing.  They are very warlike, and demand tribute of all they encounter.  With the exception of their Blue Dragon masters.
*Alignment* : The Sis'thik are fairly merciless and uncaring, making most of them Neutral Evil.
*Lands* : The Sis'thik prefer warm or temperate deserts.
*Settlements* : Given their adaptations to desert life the Sis'thik rarely leave it.
*Beliefs* : The Sis'Thik aren't very religious, but would likely worship Evil Dragon Gods if at all.
*Relations*: The Sis'Thik are too violent for their own good, and will try to kill just about anything.  Despite the odds of them killing one being small, they seem to enjoy the taste of Copper Dragons.

SIS'THIK ADVENTURES 
·   Someone or something is inspiring the normally docile menfolk to rebel.  An end needs to be brought to this quickly.
·   A Copper Dragon is loose in the desert, and  you have been ordered to bring it to the chieftess to be served as her dinner...
·  The Ant Lions you prey one have been suddenly getting smarter and fighting back.  You have been asked to figure out whats going on.



Sis'thik Racial Feats

Sis'thik Endurance
You can take whatever the desert hands out.
*Prerequisites*: Sis'thik
*Benefits*: You gain a +2 Resistance Bonus on Fortitude Saves against natural waste hazards (see Sandstorm).


Retain Water
You need less water to survive.
*Prerequisites*: Sis'thik, Con 13+
*Benefits*: The time you have to wait before making Constitution Checks to avoid Dehydration is doubled (see Sandstorm).


Hardened
Life in the sandstorms has made you tough.
*Prerequisites*: Sis'thik, Con 13+
*Benefits*: You gain DR 1/- (this stacks with DR you may gain from Barbarian Levels.  This Feat may be taken three times, increasing you to DR 3/-.


Darkened Nictating Membranes
You have built in Shades.
*Prerequisites*: Sis'thik
*Benefits*: You cannot be Dazzled by sun glare (see Sandstorm), and gain a +2 Bonus to avoid being Dazzled or Blinded by Light based effects.


*Sis'thik Racial Substitution Levels*

*Scout*
*Level 1*: Instead of Trapfinding you get Sandskimmer as a onus Feat.  

*Dragon Shaman*
*Level 1*: You may only choose Blue Dragons as your Dragon Shaman.
*Level 6 and 11*: Replace Touch of Vitality with Touch of Thunder.
*Touch of Thunder (Su)*: Beginning at 6th Level both you and Allies within range of your Draconic Aura do an additional +1d6 electrical damage with melee attacks on a successfully confirmed critical.  At eleventh level you do +1d6 electrical damage with a melee attack or a touch attack, and another +1d6 electrical damage om a successful critical.

*Ranger*
*Levels 2, 6, 11*:  Instead of Archery or Two Weapon Fighting for their Combat Style, Sis'thik Rangers can choose Scimitar and Shield or Scimitar.
*Combat Style*: Scimitar and Shield gets Shield Specialization at 2nd Level, Shield Ward at 6th Level, and Active Shield Defense at 11th Level (see PHB2 for Feats).  Scimitar gets Weapon Focus (Scimitar) at 2nd Level, Weapon Specialization (Scimitar) at 6th Level, and Improved Critical (Scimitar) at 11th Level.

----------


## Bhu

*CHAMELEON MAN* (Mystara)

 

_"You do not belong here..."_  

 Chameleon Men are 7' tall humanoids with black curly hair, and thin, gangly physiques.  They move in awkward, jerking gaits and their skins are striped with every color in the rainbow.  Sages believe they have very distant dragon ancestry in their blood.

CHAMELEON MAN RACIAL TRAITS  
·   -2 Int, +2 Cha
·   Size Class: Medium.
·   Type: Humanoid with the Dragonblood Subtype
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Dimension Door (Su): 1/day as a Full Round Action the Chameleon Man may teleport anywhere within 120'.  This otherwise is similar to the Dimension Door spell, except that you never risk teleporting into solid matter.  You may use it 2/day at ECL 5, 3.day at ECL 8, and at will once you reach ECL 10.
·   A Chameleon Man has 2 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 2d8 Hit Points, +1 Base Attack Bonus, +0 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +0 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot, and Survival. It also gets 1 Feat.
·   Chameleon Men have a +4 Racial Bonus to Hide and Move Silently Checks.  They do not get this Bonus when wearing clothing or armor.
·   Automatic Languages: Draconic, Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 8 weeks
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*: +4d%

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 6'10"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: 180 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

CHAMELEON MAN CHARACTERS 
 Despite the Full Round limitation on their teleport ability it still gives Chameleon Men quite a few tactical advantages.  They can reach normally inaccessible places to fire from if they are ranged combatants. They can cross areas too large to jump across, avoid Climbing Checks, etc.  It also make setting up for ambushes easier.
*Adventuring Race*: Chameleon Men adventure because their tribe is wiped out, or because it needs aid.  
*Character Development*: Using your Racial stealth bonuses requires you to forego armor or clothing, so maybe get something like Vow of Poverty to make up for that, or do your best to qualify as one of the Lords of Shade and Hue (forthcoming prestige class) which lets you become a true chameleon.
*Character Names*: Chameleon Men use Dragon names.

ROLEPLAYING A CHAMELEON MAN 
 The wonders of nature must be defended from the other races who are not mentally fit to be their care takers.  The only outsiders you find acceptable are Druids, who have taught you much about the world (in fact they have likely taught your people all you know about the world).
*Personality*: Chameleon Men rarely change expression, and many are assumed to be emotionless, though this may be due to the fact that they put so much distance between themselves and other races.
*Behaviors*: Chameleon Men like to remain hidden and immobile for long periods of time, simply observing events around them.  They do their best to be caretakers of the natural places of the world, and often chase off or destroy those who would despoil the environment.
*Language*: Most Chameleon Men speak Draconic, with some speaking Common as well.

CHAMELEON MAN SOCIETY 
 The center of Chameleon Man society is the tookoo, a magical site of some sort that is usually a natural feature of some kind enhanced by mystic forces.  The tookoo radiates magic for purposes of spells like Detect Magic, and Chameleon Men defending it (within 100') gain a +2 Bonus on Attack and Damage Rolls and may Take 20 on Willpower Saves.  They do this as the tookoo is their only means of reproduction.  The Chameleon Men currently have no females, and when they offer up their shed skin to the tookoo there is a 60% chance that it will become a new Chameleon Man which will grow to adulthood within 8 weeks.
*Alignment* : Most Chameleon Men are strongly Neutral, preferring to avoid contact with anyone they don't know.
*Lands* : The Chameleon Men prefer to live in caverns in warm or temperate forests or plains.  
*Settlements* : As they do not like contact with other races the Chameleon Men avoid spreading.
*Beliefs* : Most Chameleon Men worship the Great One or one of the Neutral Immortals (usually Ka).
*Relations*: The Chameleon Men avoid contact with other races, especially Lizardfolk who hunt and kill them.

CHAMELEON MAN ADVENTURES 
·   A young Dragon has been driving away the fish your tribe depends on.  You really don't want to dishonor it by running it off, but you feel it needs to go...
·   Rumors have reached you of a Chameleon Woman, which the tribe has long thought impossible.  You must see this for yourself.
·  The Lizardfolk tribe living nearby has fled, and there are signs something has taken up residence in one of the larger swamp caves...


Chameleon Man Racial Feats

Shifting Patterns
When you move the color patterns in your scales seem to come alive.
*Prerequisites*: Chameleon Man, 6 Hit Dice
*Benefits*: Any round in which you move you gain the benefits of a Blur spell.


Still Patterns
You are undetectable when still.
*Prerequisites*: Chameleon Man, 6 Hit Dice
*Benefits*: Any round in which you do not move you gain the benefits of the Invisibility spell.


Improved Shifting Patterns
Your ability to deflect blows increases.
*Prerequisites*: Chameleon Man,  9 Hit Dice
*Benefits*: Any round in which you move you gain the benefits of a Displacement spell.


Tookoo Defender
All Chameleon Men have a magical site sacred to their tribe known as the Tookoo.
*Prerequisites*: Chameleon Man or Wallara
*Benefits*: You gain a +2 Bonus on attack rolls and Willpower Saves when defending the tribe's Tookoo, or their Allies, or your Allies.


*Chameleon Man Racial Substitution Levels*

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.

*Dragonfire Adept*
*Level 1*: You gain access to new Incantations or Breath Effects based on the Gemstone Dragons (which will be forthcoming).

*Dragon Shaman*
*Level 1*: You may choose Sea Dragon or any of the Gemstone Dragons as your Totem Dragon (ACF Levels will be forthcoming).

----------


## Bhu

*CROCODILIAN (BRUTE)*

 

_"You should probably stay out of swamps..."_  

 Crocodilians are so-called because of their crocodile-like heads, long tails, and armored hide.  They have short legs and long arms, and are distantly related to the Agrutha and Lizardfolk.

CROCODILIAN RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +12 Str, +8 Con, -4 Int, -4 Cha
·   Size Class: Large (Tall). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10 ft., Reach is 10 ft.
·   Type: Monstrous Humanoid, giving them 60 ft. Darkvision
·   Base land speed 20 ft.
·   Base swim speed 30 ft.
·   +7 Natural AC Bonus
·   Hold Breath (Ex): A crocodilian can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 4 × its Constitution score before it risks drowning. 
·   A Crocodilian has 5 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 5d8 Hit Points, +5 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +4 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Hide, Listen, Spot, Survival, and Swim. It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Crocodilians have a Primary Bite attack doing 2d4 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Tail Lash doing 1d12 plus 1/2 Str Bonus.  They get a Bite and a Tail Lash with a Full Attack.
·   A Crocodilian has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. *A Crocodilian gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks when in the water. Further, a Crocodilian can lie in the water with only its eyes and nostrils showing, gaining a +10 cover bonus on Hide checks. 
·   Automatic Languages: Lizardfolk, Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +3
·   Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50 
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d2 Years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 7'3"
*Height Modifier*: +2d12"
*Base Weight*: 420 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

CROCODILIAN CHARACTERS 
 While you do well in melee combat, you aren't meant for range much without a Feat tax, and LA/Racial HD kind of mess you over as a caster.   Your race likes 2 handed or reach weapons, so get a nice big one and wail on.
*Adventuring Race*: Crocodilians usually go on adventures to right some perceived wrong, or because they are forced to do so.  most of them live life as one with nature and don't like that disrupted.  Only a threat to the local ecosystem will really move them to act.
*Character Development*: You're slow on land.  If you can't fix this, get a Reach weapon and make foes come to you, or ambush them by the water like Crocs do.
*Character Names*: Crocodilians use Lizardfolk names.

ROLEPLAYING A CROCODILIAN 
 Other races care about endless minutiae that you have no time or patience for.  Why spend all your days slaving away at a job to pay someone else for food when you can simply catch your own?  Why bother with buying weapons when you can simply make your own?  You really don't see the point to having a society.
*Personality*: Crocodilians have little in the way of facial expression, and do not comport themselves in a manner normal to most other intelligent races.  Between that and their reserved nature, they rarely reveal much personality.
*Behaviors*: Most observers don't find much difference between Crocodilians and actual Crocodiles other than intelligence level.  But for their habit of talking once in a while, the Crocodilians live pretty much like animals as they prefer a peaceful, uninvolved life as simple predators.
*Language*: Crocodilians speak Lizardfolk (and occasionally Common).

CROCODILIAN SOCIETY 
 Crocodilians have no real culture or society.  But for mating or mutual self defense, they are avowed loners who live in straw huts out in the middle of nowhere, or in the riverbeds with actual crocodiles.  they don't really band together unless circumstance forces them to, or they come under the influence of a Master Crocodilian.
*Alignment* : Like most Lizardfolk the Crocodilians are usually Neutral.
*Lands* : Most Crocodilians live alone, or with other Crocodiles in the river beds.
*Settlements* : Some Crocodilians live in straw huts, but they are never far from a water source.
*Beliefs* : Most Crocodilians have little use for religion, though some may follow the Lizardfolk Gods.  Captives of the Master Crocodilians often worship Evil Gods.
*Relations*: Crocodilians are highly territorial, and prone to attack if hungry, but unlike many other Lizardfolk are quite likely to be helpful if one is polite, and approaches them in the correct manner.

CROCODILIAN ADVENTURES 
·   A Priest of Set is attempting to unite everyone, and you hope to somehow stop him.  Your people were meant to live quiet, separate lives.
·   Something in the swamp water is poisoning the minds of the local animals, twisting them while simultaneously making them grow ever larger.  You have fled seeking help.
·  Four heavily armed drifters have entered the swamp and are in the progress of making fools of themselves.  You have decide to take them under your wing and help with their errand to get rid of them.



Crocodilian Brute Racial Feats

Scent
You can track via smell.
*Prerequisites*: Crocodilian Brute or Master
*Benefits*: You gain the Scent ability listed in the Monster Manual.


Sensory Pits
You are sensitive to movement and pressure changes.
*Prerequisites*: Crocodilian Brute or Master, Wis 15+
*Benefits*: You gain the Blindsense ability listed in the MM, with a range of 10 feet.



*Crocodilian Brute Racial Substitution Levels*

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Lose Fast Movement for Armored Rage
*Armored Rage (Ex)*: When Raging a Crocodilians DR improves by 3.  For example if it has DR 1/-, it now has DR 4/-.  If you do not have DR yet, you gain DR 3/-.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *SIS'THIK*  (Mystara)
> 
> ()
> 
> ·   +4 Con, -2 Dex, -2 Int (Male)  +4 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha (Female)


That's an odd one. I'm not sure I can recall seeing male and female members of the same species having different _numbers_ anywher in 3.5, barring , of course, species mimicking eusocial insects (like, say, formians). 




> Partial Fire Immunity (Ex): The Sis 'Thik are immune to normal fire damage, and have Energy Resistance 5 against magical fire.


Nice. I like that.




> Caymen have a +4 Racial Bonus to Hide and Move Silently Checks.


Leftover alert!




> Sis'thik Racial Feats
> 
> Sis'thik Endurance
> You can take whatever the desert hands out.
> *Prerequisites*: Sis'thik
> *Benefits*: You permanently have the benefits of the Endure Elements spell, but only against heat.


That's kind of redundant. As per _Sandstorm_, fire immunity handles heat just fine (heck, if I remember correctly, fire resistence 5 would do the job on its own).




> *Dragon Shaman*
> *Level 1*: You may only choose Blue Dragons as your Dragon Shaman.
> *Level 6 and 11*: Replace Touch of Vitality with Touch of Thunder.
> *Touch of Thunder (Su)*: Beginning at 6th Level both you and Allies within range of your Draconic Aura do an additional +1d6 electrical damage with melee attacks on a successfully confirmed critical.  At eleventh level you do +1d6 electrical damage with a melee attack or a touch attack, and another +1d6 electrical damage om a successful critical.


That's not bad. Still, Touch of Vitality _is_ good. Hm.




> *CHAMELEON MAN* (Mystara)
> 
> ()
> 
> ·   Dimension Door (Su): At will as a Full Round Action the Chameleon Man may teleport anywhere within 120'.  This otherwise is similar to the Dimension Door spell, except that you never risk teleporting into solid matter.


O-okay. Even as a full-round action, _Su_ Dimension Door+ _at-will_ at _ECL 3_ is damn strong. Too strong, I'd even dare say.




> STARTING AGE 
> *Adulthood*: 8 weeks


Ah, they grow up _so_ fast! (Wait, I think I did that one already.)




> The tookoo radiates magic for purposes of spells like Detect Magic, and Chameleon Men defending it (within 100') gain a +2 Bonus on Attack and Damage Rolls and may Take 20 on Willpower Saves.  They do this as the tookoo is their only means of reproduction.  The Chameleon Men currently have no females, and when they offer up their shed skin to the tookoo there is a 60% chance that it will become a new Chameleon Man which will grow to adulthood within 8 weeks.


That's quite something. Not for a PC, perhaps, but still.




> CROCODILIAN RACIAL TRAITS  
> ·   +12 Str, +8 Con, -4 Int, -4 Cha
> ·   Size Class: Large (Tall). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10 ft., Reach is 10 ft.
> ·   Type: Monstrous Humanoid, giving them 60 ft. Darkvision
> ·   Base land speed 20 ft.
> ·   Base swim speed 30 ft.
> ·   +7 Natural AC Bonus
> ·   Hold Breath (Ex): A crocodilian can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 4 × its Constitution score before it risks drowning. 
> ·   A Crocodilian has 5 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 5d8 Hit Points, +5 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +4 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Hide, Listen, Spot, Survival, and Swim. It also gets 3 Feats.
> ...


That's a bit Generic. Standard lizardfolk can kind of get away with that, but they don't have a starting ECL of 10.




> Crocodilian Brute Racial Feats
> 
> Scent
> You can track via smell.
> *Prerequisites*: Crocodilian Brute or Master
> *Benefits*: You gain the Scent ability listed in the Monster Manual.
> 
> 
> Sensory Pits
> ...


This stuff helps mitigate that somewhat, but still.

----------


## Bhu

> That's an odd one. I'm not sure I can recall seeing male and female members of the same species having different _numbers_ anywher in 3.5, barring , of course, species mimicking eusocial insects (like, say, formians).


I'm not sure why but the 2e entry really stresses their dimorphism, both in physical appearance and social caste.  I modified it and the CHameleon Man to hopefully fix concerns.






> That's a bit Generic. Standard lizardfolk can kind of get away with that, but they don't have a starting ECL of 10.
> 
> This stuff helps mitigate that somewhat, but still.


They're ECL 8.  They get 2 of the Gator Man Feats related to grappling with their bite as well.  I'm afraid there isn't much background on them so I did what I could.  The Crocodilian Master is next, and will be a weird one.  3 racial hit dice, 5th level divine spellcasting, LA +4.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I'm not sure why but the 2e entry really stresses their dimorphism, both in physical appearance and social caste.


2e was _weird_, but okay.




> I modified it and the CHameleon Man to hopefully fix concerns.


Yep. The Dimension Door thing looks good. Scaling racial abilities can be really nice (although I'm still salty about the deal with the raptorans).




> They're ECL 8.


My mistake. Ignore me.




> They get 2 of the Gator Man Feats related to grappling with their bite as well.  I'm afraid there isn't much background on them so I did what I could.


Well, that's not ideal, but when one's hands are tied, one's hands are tied. This here:




> The Crocodilian Master is next, and will be a weird one.  3 racial hit dice, 5th level divine spellcasting, LA +4.


should make up for that wonderfully anyway.

----------


## Bhu

*CROCODILIAN (MASTER)*

 

_"Bow to Set!"_  

 Crocodilian masters are much smaller versions of Brutes engineered by Evil deities to serve as Priests assisting with their plans of world conquest.  Their tails are much smaller, and they aren't nearly as massive as the Brutes.

CROCODILIAN RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +4 Str, +4 Con, +2 Int, +2 Wis, +2 Cha
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Type: Monstrous Humanoid, giving them 60 ft. Darkvision
·   Base land speed 20 ft.
·   Base swim speed 30 ft.
·   +7 Natural AC Bonus
·   Hold Breath (Ex): A Crocodilian can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 4 × its Constitution score before it risks drowning. 
·   Priest: Masters may cast spells as a 5th Level Cleric of any Evil Deity that accepts Chaotic Evil worshipers.  This stacks with any Levels they may gain in the Cleric class.
·   A Crocodilian has 3 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 3d8 Hit Points, +3 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +3 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Bluff, Hide, Intimidate, Knowledge (Arcana, History, Religion), Listen, Spot, Survival, and Swim. It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Crocodilians have a Primary Bite attack doing 2d4 plus Strength Bonus.
·   A Crocodilian has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. *A Crocodilian gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks when in the water. Further, a Crocodilian can lie in the water with only its eyes and nostrils showing, gaining a +10 cover bonus on Hide checks.
·   Automatic Languages: Lizardfolk, Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +4
·   Favored Class: Cleric

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 Years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 6'5"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: 210 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

CROCODILIAN CHARACTERS 
 You were meant to be a Cleric, and not just because the fluff says that's why an Evil deity made you.  Your stats are pretty much tailor made for the Class, and you cast at 5th Level despite having 3 hit dice. Your race screams Cleric so much most other choices don't compare.
*Adventuring Race*: Masters adventures at the orders of their Evil heathen Gods, or to accrue wealth and power for the day the order to march comes.
*Character Development*: You're a little slow on land, which is your only real weakness.  Spells can prolly fix that tho.
*Character Names*: Crocodilians use Lizardfolk names.

ROLEPLAYING A CROCODILIAN 
 You are dedicated to making this world a Hell on Earth, where the Humanoid races are bred as food or disposable workers.  Your God has promised you much power, and to achieve that power you must make his wishes come true.  
*Personality*: Masters exemplify the worst traits of Evil.  They obey no laws, following their own impulses instead.  All other life, even other Masters are pawns, food, or slaves.
*Behaviors*: Masters enjoy torture, sacrifice, and devouring opponents alive.  
*Language*: Crocodilians speak Lizardfolk and Common, though many learn the languages of nearby evil races who worship the same Gods they do.

CROCODILIAN SOCIETY 
 Civilization under the Masters rule is a brutal, oppressive theocracy dedicated to slavery and the worship of Evil Gods.  Humanoids are often sacrificed or eaten, and other more useful races are simply  means to an end.
*Alignment* : Masters are almost universally Chaotic Evil.
*Lands* :  Most Masters live in temples or cities built on or near rivers.
*Settlements* : Given their nature, the Masters do not settle so much as attempt to conquer..
*Beliefs* : Most Masters are beholden to Set, Sebek, or whatever other Chaotic Evil Deity created them.
*Relations*: Masters are fond of Mummies, Jackalweres, and Spirit Nagas, but despise humans whose flesh they find addictive.  They consider other Lizardfolk as their pawns.  Everything else is fodder.

CROCODILIAN ADVENTURES 
·   The time has come for your sect to participate in a rare competition to see who can gain Set's favor and become High Priest.  The reward is that you get to keep your mental and mystical powers, but gain the body and physical abilities of a Brute Crocodilian.
·   Set has ordered you to bring the swamp under your control.  Which would be easy, were it not for the Devourer who also makes it his home..
·  A human woman covered in scales shows up claiming to be your new concubine.  You didn't order one.  You don't really find her attractive.  And her blank, thousand yard stare and greasy smile tells you she's a few steps further along the path to insanity than you are...  Perhaps Set is testing you.  Perhaps she's a Devil, and Hell has realized you've aided in the Blood War.  Perhaps she's a serial killer who likes her targets scaly and believes she knows how to get close to you.  Either way, life just got interesting.


*Crocodilian Master Racial Substitution Levels*

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: Crocodilian Masters revere Set or Sebek (though some are created by other Evil deities).  Set's Domains are Arcana, Air, Darkness, Evil, Hatred, Law, Scalykind.  Sebeks Domains are Animal, Evil, Gluttony, Scalykind and Water.  They also spontaneously cast domain spells instead of Cure or Inflict.

----------


## Bhu

*CAYMA* (Red Steel)

 

_"Keep yer filthy hands off mah beef!"_  

 Caymas are one foot tall green or brown lizard men with black eyes.  They raise large lizards to serve as beasts of burden, and against all odds have become well known herders or Aurochs.

CAYMA RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +6 Dex, -4 Str (minimum 3), -2 Int
·   Size Class: Tiny. +2 Size Bonus to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. +8 Size Bonus to Hide Checks. -8 Size Penalty to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks. Lifting and Carrying Limits are one quarter those of a Medium character.
·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian Subtype
·   Base land speed 20 ft.
·   Darkvision 90 ft.
·   Cayma have a +3 Natural Armor Bonus to AC.  Cayma gain a cumulative +1 increase to their Natural AC Bonus for reaching the Old age class, and for each age class after (max +6).
·   A Cayma has 2 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 2d8 Hit Points, +1 Base Attack Bonus, +0 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +0 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Handle Animal, Hide, Listen, Ride, and Spot. It also gets 1 Feat.
·   Cayma have a Primary Bite attack doing 1d3 plus Strength Bonus.
·   Cayma have a +4 Racial Bonus to Hide and Move Silently Checks.
·   Automatic Languages: Lizardfolk, Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +0
·   Favored Class: Ranger

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d3
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d4
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d4

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 20 (30 for casters)
*Old*: 30 (45 for casters)
*Venerable*: 40 (60 for casters)
*Maximum Age*: +2d10 years
Cayma gain a cumulative +1 increase to their Natural AC Bonus for reaching the Old age class, and for each age class after (max +3).

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 8"
*Height Modifier*: +2d4"
*Base Weight*: 2 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x1 ounces

CAYMA CHARACTERS 
 Your dex bonus makes you a pretty good rider so long as you have the right equipment.  And who doesn't find a little bitty lizard guy on a giant cow to be amusing?
*Adventuring Race*: Caymas go on adventures to defend their people, get back things that have been stolen from them, etc.  Basically your not so evil motivations.
*Character Development*: Your small size and slow movement rate will give you problems in melee.  Fortunately your race are well renowned Aurochs riders and lizard chariot racers, and your Wizards have a talent for making magical grenades.  So screw melee, ride a giant bull while flinging explosives like beads at Mardi Gras.
*Character Names*: Cayma use Lizardfolk names.

ROLEPLAYING A CAYMA 
 Your people generally tend to be good at two things: riding bulls and hiding.  Your dream is to one day become so good at both that observers think the bull is riding itself for lack of a better term.
*Personality*: You like fading into the background and being unobtrusive.  The unnoticed are safe.
*Behaviors*: The Cayma survive by being unobtrusive.  They also have a startling inventive streak despite their racial Intelligence penalty, and have come up with some pretty odd things.  Much of their time is spent observing and trying to figure out how to 'make stuff better'.
*Language*: Cayma speak Lizardfolk and Common.

CAYMA SOCIETY 
 Cayma are devoted cattle ranchers and traders.  Most of their time is spent gathering cinnabryl and maintaining their Aurochs herds.  
*Alignment* : Most Cayma are strictly Neutral.
*Lands* : All Cayma live in the swamp known as The Bayou on the Orc's Head Peninsula.
*Settlements* : The Cayma sometimes extend their grazing lands, but only rarely.
*Beliefs* : Cayma likely worship Ka the Preserver.
*Relations*: Cayma tolerate the Shazaks, but fear the Gurrash and most any race larger then themselves.

CAYMA ADVENTURES 
·   Someone bin rustlin' yer cattle.  Time to round up the boys.
·   The Gurrash are on the move, and your village is in their path.  Time to form a plan for defense.
·  A large ghost bull has been sighted in the swamp, and you have been asked to find a way to lay it to rest.



Cayma Racial Feats

Craft Grenade
You make the things what go boom.
*Prerequisites*: Cayma, Caster Level 1st
*Benefits*: You can make Cayma Grenades.  These are effectively Scrolls with the following differences: Anyone can use them if they have Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Cayma Grenades).  Activation is Swift (Manipulation).  Only spells which have an area effect that is a burst, emanation or spread AND do damage can be made into grenades.


Aurochs Rancher
You're a professional cowherd.
*Prerequisites*: Cayma
*Benefits*: You get a +2 Bonus or Jump and Ride Checks (this stacks with Animal Affinity).  You do not take the -5 penalty to Ride Checks for having an 'ill-suited' mount.


Bone Spell
You wave carved bones at people, and they assume your spells are more powerful (and whaddya know, they are).
*Prerequisites*: Cayma, Caster Level 3rd
*Benefits*: You may susbstitute a Focus made of bone for any spell that requires a Material Component worth 1 GP or less.  If you sacrifice the bone as a Free Action, the next spell you cast increases it's Caster Level by 2.



*Cayma Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: Instead of a Fighter Bonus Feat you gain the Wild Cohort Feat.  You may only choose a Bison for your Cohort, but don't take the three Level Penalty for purposes of determining it's abilities.  Also technically its an Aurochs, but Bison stats will have to do.

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Lose Wild Empathy but gain Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Cayma Grenades)
*Levels 2, 6, 11*:  Instead of Archery or Two Weapon Fighting for their Combat Style, Cayma Rangers can choose Aurochs Rider or Grenadier.
*Combat Style*: Aurochs Rider gets Mounted Combat at 2nd Level, Ride-By Attack at 6th Level, and Spirited Charge at 11th Level.  Grenadier gets Weapon Focus (Cayma Grenade) at 2nd Level, Grenadier at 6th Level (See PHB2), and Far Shot at 11th Level.

----------


## Bhu

*GURRASH* (Red Steel)

 

_"Meat..."_  

 Gurrash are mutants created as slaves by the Herathians like most of the Bayou's Lizard-kin.  They resemble 8' tall Lizardfolk with alligator like heads.

GURRASH RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +6 Str, +4 Con, -4 Int, -4 Cha
·   Size Class: Large (Tall). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10', Reach is 10'.
·   Type: Monstrous Humanoid, giving them 60 ft. Darkvision
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   Base swim speed 50 ft.
·   +5 Natural AC Bonus
·   A Gurrash has 3 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 3d8 Hit Points, +3 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +3 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Hide, Listen, Spot, Survival, and Swim. It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Gurrash have a Primary Bite attack doing 2d4 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Claw Attack doing 1d4 plus 1/2 Str Bonus.  They get 1 Bite and  2 Claws with a Full Attack.
·   A Gurrash has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.
·   Automatic Languages: Lizardfolk.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Barbarian


STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 Years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 7'3"
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: 320 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

GURRASH CHARACTERS 
 Most Gurrash are, by far, mostly Barbarians, though they have the occasional Cleric.  As usual their Racial HD make casters problematic.
*Adventuring Race*: Gurrash are on a religious mission to wipe out all life except themselves. They don't have time for much else unless they've fled their own people.
*Character Development*: Given your races paranoia and intense competitiveness, you'd best be self-sufficient if you intend to survive.
*Character Names*: Gurrash use Lizardfolk names.

ROLEPLAYING A GURRASH 
 Gurrash have a well deserved reputation for showing no mercy.  They believe other races are food and intend to wipe them from the Earth.  Obviously this means you have pretty damn few friends...
*Personality*: The entire world is your enemy, even other Gurrash.  Your people may be Goron's chosen, but you must prove to her you deserve her attention more than your fellows, so even they aren't entirely allies.
*Behaviors*: Gurrash spend most of their time hunting or fighting.  They will even eat one another given the chance.
*Language*: Gurrash speak Lizardfolk and Common.

GURRASH SOCIETY 
 The Gurrash are little better than brutes spurred on to constant warfare by their dark God who uses them as cannon fodder in her schemes.
*Alignment* : The savage Gurrash are almost universally Chaotic Evil.
*Lands* : All Gurrash live in the swamp known as The Bayou on the Orc's Head Peninsula.
*Settlements* : The Gurrash are at eternal war with everything they encounter, which prevents their spreading much.
*Beliefs* : Gurrash worship Goron, the reptilian Queen of Evil and Water.  It is she who commanded them to revolt against their Herathian creators.
*Relations*: Gurrash kill and eat virtually anything they encounter.

GURRASH ADVENTURES 
·   Goron has given the order to go to war.  You have been chosen to scout out the right target to begin things.
·   The Herathians have been spotted in your territory, and it's obvious they're looking for something.  The chieftain wants to go to war, but you know the tribe isn't prepared for it.  You need to find out what's going on and settle things before the tribe does something foolish.
·  Famine has hit the swamps, and your food sources are drying up.  You need to find out whats going on or your people will have to resort to cannibalism.



Gurrash Racial Feats

Gator Rage
You have anger management issues.
*Prerequisites*: Gurrash
*Benefits*: You may Rage 1/day as per the Barbarian ability.  If you have Barbarian class Levels, this Feat lets you Rage twice more per day instead.


Gator Frenzy
You have _bad_ anger management issues.
*Prerequisites*: Gurrash, Gator Rage
*Benefits*: You may Frenzy 1/day as per the Frenzied Berserker ability (see Complete Warrior).  If you have Frenzied Berserker class Levels, this Feat lets you Frenzy twice more per day instead.



*Gurrash Racial Substitution Levels*

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Lose Fast Movement for Goron's Rage
*Goron's Rage (Ex)*: When Raging a Gurrash gains a +2 Bonus to attack and damage rolls against anything of Good Alignment.

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: Gurrash Clerics revere Goron.  Goron is a female avatar of Demogorgon (Alignment CE, Favored Weapon Whip or Tentacle, Domains are Chaos, Charm, Decay, Destruction, Evil, Scalykind).  They also spontaneously cast domain spells instead of Cure or Inflict.

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Lose Wild Empathy 
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Power Bite
*Power Bite (Ex)*: If you succeed with a Bite attack on an opponent your size or smaller, you may immediately make a Grapple attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.
*Levels 2, 6, 11*:  Instead of Archery or Two Weapon Fighting for their Combat Style, Gurrash Rangers can choose Tail Fighter or Drowner.
*Combat Style*: Tail Fighter gets a secondary Tail Attack doing 1d6 plus Str Modifier at 2nd Level, Multiattack at 6th Level, and at 11th Level opponents they successfully damage with their tail are stunned 1 round if they fail a Fortitude Save (Save DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Str modifier).  Drowner gets a +2 Bonus to Grapple Checks at 2nd Level, Earth's Embrace (See Complete Warrior) at 6th Level, and Constrict (2d4 plus one and a half times Str Modifier) at 11th Level.

----------


## Bhu

*KROLLI* (Red Steel)

 

_"Only the strong should survive."_ 

 Krolli are 7'-8' tall Lizardfolk with large wings and surprisingly light but strong frames.  

KROLLI RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +6 Str, +4 Dex, +4 Con,  -4 Cha
·   Size Class: Large (Tall). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10 ft., Reach is 10 ft..
·   Type: Monstrous Humanoid, giving them 60 ft. Darkvision
·   Base land speed 25 ft.
·   Base flight speed 50 ft. (Good)
·   +8 Natural AC Bonus
·   Limited Flight (Ex): Flight is hard on the Krolli, and if they have lost at least 50% of their hit points cannot do it (nor may they Fly under Heavy Encumbrance).  While flying they must make a DC 15 Fortitude Save once per Minute while carrying Light or Medium Encumbrance, or once every 5 Minutes if unencumbered.  If the Save is successful, their next Save DC increases by +1 until they fail or stop flying (this is cumulative).  If they fail, they must stop flying until they have rested an hour.
·   Flying Rake (Ex): When making a Full Attack while flying the Krolli gain two Secondary Claw Attacks doing 1d10 plus half Str Bonus).
·   A Krolli has 3 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 3d8 Hit Points, +3 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +3 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Intimidate, Listen, Spot, Survival, and Swim. It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Krolli have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d8 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite Attack doing 1d6 plus 1/2 Str Bonus.  They get 1 Bite and  2 Claws with a Full Attack.
·   A Krolli has a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot Checks.
·   Automatic Languages: Lizardfolk.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +3
·   Favored Class: Fighter

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 60
*Old*: 90
*Venerable*: 125
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 Years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 7'3"
*Height Modifier*: +2d12"
*Base Weight*: 130 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

KROLLI CHARACTERS 
 While LA/Racial HD kills off any thoughts you may have of being a caster, you will make  a pretty decent flying warrior.  Despite this, a plurality of your population become Clerics.
*Adventuring Race*: Krolli venture forth as traders and mercenaries to earn the wealth they covet so much.  While not many of their race go on adventures those that do often mention money as the reason.  In fact, members of your race are primarily adventurers.
*Character Development*: You're slow on the land so develop your aerial fighting abilities, and work on extending your flight time.
*Character Names*: Krolli use Lizardfolk names.

ROLEPLAYING A KROLLI 
 You're kind of hard to like.  Others find you greedy, contemptuous, and aloof.  However they are willing to pay you well to fight on their behalf, and that's what matters most.
*Personality*: Might makes right, and if you don't have enough might, you'll accrue wealth until you do.   You'd be great robber baron capitalists if you could stand to associate with the other races for any length of time.
*Behaviors*: Krolli are loners, living only in small cliques, and never associating much outside them.  They don't feel comfortable in large groups, especially among other humanoids.
*Language*: Krolli speak Lizardfolk and Common.

KROLLI SOCIETY 
 The Krolli are social darwinists, believing that only the strong survive, and going so far as to letting their children die if they can't escape their eggs on their own without help (Krolli eggs are very tough).  Evil Krolli are known to be slavers.
*Alignment* : Krolli are almost as variable as human beings, and have no real specific leanings in their alignment.
*Lands* : Krolli live in aeries in hills or mountains in an area known as The Arm of the Immortals.  
*Settlements* : Krolli are a sparse race, and have not spread from their homeland (at least not as far as settling anyway).
*Beliefs* : Most Krolli worship Ka the Preserver.
*Relations*: Krolli prefer to avoid other races, but they do enjoy wealth and are willing to trade for it, particularly with the humans.  The tribes among them who are slave owners are a minority, but their activities soil the reputation of all Krolli.

KROLLI ADVENTURES 
·   Something has been poaching your peoples eggs.  You need to put a stop to it before your people are wiped out.
·   The humans your people trade with are late.  Scouts have found them dead at the base of the mountain, and you need to find out why before you are blamed.
·  A strange humanoid unlike anything you have ever seen has turned up at the aerie,  claiming to be an Immortal who will lead your people to their true destiny,  You are skeptical, but whatever he is, he has immense power.  You'll need to go find help for this one.



Krolli Racial Feats

Powerful Build
Flying requires serious muscles.
*Prerequisites*: Krolli, Str 15+
*Benefits*: The physical stature of Krolli lets them function in many ways as if they were one size category larger.

Whenever a Krolli is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the Krolli is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him.

A Krolli is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creatures special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. A Krolli can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of his actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subjects size category. 


Initiate of Ka
Ka the Preserver has accepted you as a member of his clergy.
*Prerequisites*: Ka as a Patron, Lawful Alignment, Cleric Level 1st
*Benefits*: Any weapons you wield (including natural) are considered Lawful-aligned for overcoming DR.  Add the following to your Cleric spell list:

_1st_ Alarm
_2nd_ Mechanus Mind
_3rd_ Earthen Grace
_4th_ Lesser Globe of Invulnerability
_5th_ Aiming at the Target
_6th_ Globe of Invulnerability
_7th_ Antimagic Ray
_8th_ Finding the Center


Flyby Spell
You're good at casting on the move.
*Prerequisites*: Krolli, Flyby Attack
*Benefits*: When casting a spell as part of a Flyby attack, the Save DC of your spell increases by +1.  This stacks with Feats like Spell Focus.


Improved Flyby spell
You prefer to cast spells on the wing.
*Prerequisites*: Krolli, Flyby Spell
*Benefits*: When casting a spell as part of a Flyby attack, the Save DC of your spell increases by an additional +1.  This stacks with Feats like Spell Focus.


Improved Flight
You can fly further than most of your people.
*Prerequisites*: Krolli, Powerful Build, Level 6+
*Benefits*:  You do not lose your ability to fly when your hit points dip below half.  They do not need to make a save to avoid needing to rest if unencumbered, and only every 10 minutes with Light or Medium Encumbrance.



*Krolli Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 1*: When choosing your Fighter Bonus you may instead choose any Feat that has a Fly speed as a prerequisite, or any Feat that requires a Feat with a Fly speed as a prerequisite.

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: Krolli Clerics revere Ka (Alignment LG, Favored Weapon Longsword, Domains are Animal, Creation, Knowledge, Protection, Scalykind.  They also spontaneously cast domain spells instead of Cure or Inflict.

----------


## Bhu

*SHAZAK* (Red Steel)

 

_"The forest is important and should be protected."_ 

 Shazaks are green or brown Lizardfolk with golden eyes.  Created by the Herathians as slaves, and subsequently freed, they still sometimes serve their old masters in times of war.

SHAZAK RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian Subtype
·   Base land speed 20 ft.
·   +5 Natural AC Bonus
·   Ferocity (Ex): A Shazak is such a tenacious combatant that it continues to fight without penalty even while disabled or dying. 
·   A Shazak has 3 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 3d8 Hit Points, +2 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Handle Animal, Listen, Ride, Spot, and Swim. It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Shazak have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d3 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite Attack doing 1d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws and a Bite with a Full Attack.
·   Automatic Languages: Lizardfolk, Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +0
·   Favored Class: Fighter

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 Years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 4'10"
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: 120 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d4) lbs.

SHAZAK CHARACTERS 
 As usual the Shazak are meant for playing melee classes.  Losing three caster Levels huts too much.
*Adventuring Race*: Shazak go on adventures to aid the Herathians, their own people, or other allies.  They also do so in defense of their realm.  They lack the greed common to many mercenaries, and the pursuit of money is not common to them.
*Character Development*: Your people are known for riding giant Mobats, which considering your slow movement you will wish to look into.
*Character Names*: Shazak use lizardfolk names.

ROLEPLAYING A SHAZAK 
 The Shazak are survivors.  They survived being turned away by the Herathians, wars with the Gurrash, and now wars with the Rakasta.  Your folk pride themselves on their hardiness.
*Personality*: The Shazak understand human and humanoid motivations far better than most other Lizardfolk, and even pattern their culture after humans (sort of).  In many ways their outlook is far more Druidic than typical civilized humanoids.  It's just that humanoid society is the only civilization they've been exposed to.
*Behaviors*: The Shazak would be called environmentalists in modern society, and are very keen on preserving nature.  Spoiling the environment is one of the few things that really gets on their nerves.
*Language*: Shazak speak Lizardfolk and Common.

SHAZAK SOCIETY 
 Shazak society is modeled loosely off that of the Herathian nobility, with lots of the Druid's reverence for nature mixed in.  Unlike most of the other Lizardfolk they have established some advanced technology.
*Alignment* : Like most Lizardfolk the Shazak are fairly Neutral.
*Lands* : The Shazak have been chased from their native swamps by the Gurrash.
*Settlements* : Having been chased form their homelands the Shazak are venturing into various swamps and forests of the Orc's Head Peninsula.
*Beliefs* : The Shazak often worship the same Immortals as their Herathian creators.
*Relations*: The Shazaks are often at war with either the Gurrash or Rakasta, thought they get along well enough with their creators.  Which is odd considering their treatment by them.

SHAZAK ADVENTURES 
·   Something is chasing the Gurrash from the swamps into the forest.  They are obviously terrified of something, and you need to put an end to that something to prevent war.
·   A Rakasta has insulted a corrupt Herathian noble and suddenly hundreds of you are flying on Mobats, riding into a war no one wants.  There has to be a better way.  You need to find that way.
·  You'd swear one of the Mobats is talking to the others in batspeak.  And the way they all look at you when you walk up and find them chittering to one another...is not good.



Shazak Racial Feats

Beast Handler
You can handle more than just Animals.
*Prerequisites*: Shazak, Handle Animal 6 ranks
*Benefits*: You may now use the Handle Animal skill on Magical Beasts with an Intelligence of 3 or less.


Mobat Rider
You have trained your Dire Bat to unleash hellish screeches.
*Prerequisites*: Beast Handler, must have Dire Bat Cohort or Animal Companion
*Benefits*: Once per day as a standard action, your Mobat (Dire Bat) can produce an ear-splitting screech that stuns non-Mobats in a 20-foot-radius burst. All creatures within the area must make a DC 15 Fortitude save or be staggered for 1d3 rounds. Other Mobats and Shazak are immune to this effect. This is a sonic mind-affecting effect. The save DC is Constitution-based. 


Shazak Hardiness
You are tougher than most think.
*Prerequisites*: Shazak, Con 13+
*Benefits*: You gain a +1 Bonus to Fortitude Saves (this stacks with Greater Fortitude and similar Feats).


Shazak Endurance
You're even tougher than you think.
*Prerequisites*: Shazak Hardiness
*Benefits*: You gain a +1 Bonus to Willpower Saves (this stacks with Iron Will and similar Feats).


*Shazak Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: Instead of a Fighter Bonus Feat you gain the Wild Cohort Feat.  You may only choose a Dire Bat for your Cohort, but don't take the three Level Penalty for purposes of determining it's abilities.  

*Ranger*
*Levels 2, 6, 11*:  Instead of Archery or Two Weapon Fighting for their Combat Style, Shazak Rangers can choose Bat Rider or Spearman.
*Combat Style*: Bat Rider gets Mounted Combat at 2nd Level, Mounted Archery at 6th Level, and Improved Mounted Archery (see Complete Warrior) at 11th Level.  Spearman gets Weapon Focus (Spear) at 2nd Level, Weapon Specialization (Spear), and Improved Critical (Spear) at 11th Level.


*Scout*
*Level 4+*: You add Wild Cohort to the list of Feats you may take for your Scout Bonus Feats.

----------


## Bhu

*DEMARAX* (Planescape)

 

_"Crystals??"_  

 The Demarax are bloated, semi humanoid reptiles with jewels studding their hide and three yellow eyes.  They move and speak  slowly and deliberately, and are often mocked for their perceived inadequacies.

DEMARAX RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Dex, -4 Int (minimum of 3), -4 Cha (minimum of 3)
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Type: Outsider with the Lawful and Extraplanar Subtypes
·   Base land speed 15 ft.
·   Natural AC Bonus equal to half Hit Dice, rounded up (max +10)
·   Spell Resistance (Ex): Demarax gain Spell Resistance equal to their CR plus 11.  
·   Spell Crystal Eater (Ex):  Spell Crystals are the physical manifestation of Summoning or Divination spells on the Outer Planes.  Touching one summons the toucher as opposed to whatever being it was sent to fetch, often causing trouble.  Demarax are immune to these effects, and consider spell crystals food.  They require one spell crystal per every 24 hours or they must make Fortitude Saves to avoid beginning suffering the effects of starvation (see DMG).  Demarax can sense spell crystals within 200' as if they had Blindsight, and crystals within that range immediately divert from their destination and head towards the Demarax at a speed of 50 feet per round..
·   Eye Missiles (Su): The Demarax can cast Magic Missile 3/day as a Supernatural Ability.  Each time it uses this ability it shortens the amount of time it needs to eat a spell crystal to avoid starvation by 2 hours.
·   Crystal Storm (Ex): At will as a Standard action the Demarax may unleash a storm of magic energy in a 20 ft. Area centered on itself (it is immune to the effects).  Anything within this Area of Effect must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Con Modifier) or roll on the following:
1-2: Confused for 1d4 rounds as they are barraged by questions.
3-4: Blinded for 2d4 rounds by conflicting images of other worlds.
5: Victims Blink as per the spell for 2d4 rounds.
6: Victims are transported to the Prime Material Plane by the remnants of a Summon spell gone wrong.
Using this ability exhausts the Demaraxes life force, and it must eat a spell crystal within 1d6 hours or die.
·   Odd Mind (Ex): Demarax cannot lie, take a -4 Racial Penalty on Diplomacy, and Intimidate Checks.  They automatically fail all Bluff Checks.  Opponents wishing to make opposed Bluff, Diplomacy or Intimidate Checks against a Demarax take a -6 Penalty as well.
·   A Demarax has 5 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 5d8 Hit Points, +5 Base Attack Bonus, +4 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +4 Will Save, and (8 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Jump, Knowledge (Arcana, History, The Planes), Spot, and Swim. It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Demarax have a Primary Tail Lash attack doing 1d8 plus one and a half times Strength Bonus.
·   Automatic Languages: Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +2
·   Favored Class: Demarax (see below)

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 5 years 
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d3
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d4
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +1d6

AGING EFFECTS 
The Demarax do not age and are effectively immortal unless slain.

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 4' 10"
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: 150 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x(2d8) lbs.

DEMARAX CHARACTERS 
 Given their Spell Resistance the Demarax make excellent melee fighters against mages if you can find a way to overcome their speed penalty.
*Adventuring Race*: Despite being inveterate wanderers, the Demarax rarely adventure.  They need to eat spell crystals to survive, and those are found pretty much on the Outer Planes only.
*Character Development*: The Demarax are pretty odd ducks, and not really well suited for most classes other than their Racial Class below.
*Character Names*: The Demarax use the names of nearby races if they feel the need to take one.  Among themselves they rarely feel the need for them.

ROLEPLAYING A DEMARAX 
 The Demarax mentality is unusual enough that playing one will be difficult.  You aren't very intelligent, you have some obvious cognitive limitations, and you're compulsively Lawful.  Quite obviously you are not meant for campaigns involving stealth, subterfuge, or diplomacy as the Demarax are fairly incapable of all of the above.
*Personality*: The Demarax are infamous for being brick stupid, and unable to lie.  However they are important to historians as they never forget anything.  Older Demarax can repeat conversations thousands of years old word for word.  It's difficult to converse with them sometimes, as they apparently have no separate concepts of past, present, and future.
*Behaviors*: Demarax are obsessed by eating.  They rarely speak much unless it's to ask if you've seen a spell crystal.  
*Language*: The Demarax speak Common.

DEMARAX SOCIETY 
 The Demarax travel in small groups or alone, and rarely gather in anything bigger.  Their simple minded dedication to hunting the spell crystals that are their only source of food keeps them very busy.  Rumor has it they were created by the Powers of Law to abate the problems caused by spell crystals.
*Alignment* : Almost all Demarax are Lawful Neutral.
*Lands* : The Demarax are found on roaming the Outlands for the most part.
*Settlements* : They can occasionally be found roaming into any Lawfully aligned plane of existence.
*Beliefs* :The Demarax aren't known for being religiously devout, but it's assumed if they do worship it would likely be Lawful Neutral deities.
*Relations*: The Demarax pursue food so single mindedly that few of them ever develop relationships.

DEMARAX ADVENTURES 
·   A local mage has been bribing other Demarax with spell crystals to perform deeds for him.  No one suspects the dull, normally placid creatures of being up to anything so they never see it coming.  You do though, and you don't like it.
·   A Lichlord is mighty upset you've been eating his summoning spells, and he's decided to make you pay.  Fortunately he can't currently make a trip to the Outer Planes to find you. but he is willing to make contact with local entities and bribe them to pursue you.
·  You're being followed by some weird floating critter that's become attached to you.  You'd swear it's trying to communicate but no one seems to be able to understand it.  And you haven't felt hungry since it arrived.



*DEMARAX* (Prerequisite: Must be an adult of the Demarax species)

 

_"Crystals?"_  

 Demarax are so unusual they advance via their own racial class!

*Class Skills*
 The Demarax's class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcana, Geography, Local, History, The Planes) (Int), Listen (Wis), Profession (Wis), Search (Int), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str), and Use Magic Device (Cha).
*Skills Per Day at 1st Level* : (4 + int)x4
*Skills Per Day at Each Additional Level* : 4 + int

*Hit Dice*: d8



```
   BAB  Fort    Ref    Will  Abilities  
1. +1    +2     +2     +2    Eat Spell (3rd or lower)
2. +2    +3     +3     +3    Absorb Spell 
3. +3    +3     +3     +3    Eat Spell (4th or lower)
4. +4    +4     +6     +6    Arcane Sight, +1 Natural Weapons
5.+5     +4     +4     +4    Eat Spell (5th or lower)
6.+6     +5     +5     +5    Magic Armor +2, Improved Eye Missiles
7.+7     +5     +5     +5    Eat Spell (6th,or lower)
8.+8     +6     +6     +6    +2 Natural Weapons
9.+9     +6     +6     +6    Eat Spell (7th or lower)
10.+10   +7     +7     +7    Devour Item
11.+11   +7     +7     +7    Eat Spell (8th or lower)
12.+12   +8     +8     +8    +3 Natural Weapons
13.+13   +8     +8     +8    Eat Spell (9th or lower)
```

*Weapon Proficiencies*: A Demarax gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Eat Spell (Su):* A Demarax can siphon spell energy away from his target and use it to feed himself. A Demarax who hits an opponent with a successful melee attack can choose to 'eat' a spell, or the potential to cast a specific known spell, from his target. If the target is willing, a Demarax can steal a spell with a touch as a standard action.  The Demarax can also 'eat' Spell-like Abilities in this manner as long as they have limited daily uses (i.e. they can't eat 'at will' spell-like abilities).

The target of a Eat Spell attack loses one 0-level to 3rd-level spell from memory if she prepares spells ahead of time, or one 0-level to 3rd-level spell slot if she is a spontaneous caster. A spontaneous caster also loses the ability to cast the eaten spell for 1 minute. If the target has no spells prepared (or has no remaining spell slots, if she is a spontaneous caster), this ability has no effect. A Demarax can choose which spell to eat; otherwise, the DM determines the devoured spell randomly. If a Demarax tries to eat a spell that isn't available, the eaten spell (or spell slot) is determined randomly from among those the target has available.

For example, a 1st-level Demarax who uses this ability against a 1st-level sorcerer could choose to eat magic missile. Assuming the sorcerer knew that spell, a successful Eat Spell attack would eliminate one 1st-level spell slot and temporarily prevent her from casting magic missile. If the same Demarax ate magic missile from a wizard who had it prepared, the wizard would lose one prepared magic missile spell (but wouldn't lose any other magic missile spells she might also have prepared).

A devoured spell feeds the Demarax for another 24 hours and keeps starvation at bay.  This is cumulative, so eating 5 spells means the Demarax doesn't need to eat for 5 days.  Optionally it may use the devoured spell energy to fuel some of it's racial feats.

As a Demarax gains levels, he can choose to steal higher-level spells. At 3rd level, he can steal spells of up to 4th level, and for every two levels gained after 8th, the maximum spell level stolen increases by one (up to a maximum of 9th-level spells at 13th level).

A Demarax can also 'eat' an active spell effect from another creature. A Demarax who hits an opponent with a melee attack can choose to 'eat' a single spell affecting the target. If the target is willing, a Demarax can eat a spell effect with a touch as a standard action.

The Demarax can choose which spell effect to eat; otherwise, the DM determines the devoured spell effect randomly. If a Demarax tries to eat a spell effect that isn't present, the devoured spell effect is determined randomly from among those currently in effect on the target. A Demarax can't eat a spell effect if its caster level exceeds his Hit Dice + his Charisma modifier.

A devoured spell effect feeds the Demarax for another 24 hours and keeps starvation at bay.  Optionally it may use the devoured spell energy to fuel some of it's racial feats.

This ability does not work on spell effects that are immune to dispel magic (such as bestow curse).

*Absorb Spell (Su):* Beginning at 2nd level, if a spell or Spell-like ability that targets the Demarax fails to overcome his Spell Resistance, he can attempt to absorb the spell energy to feed himself for 24 hours, or fuel a racial feat.  A Demarax can't absorb a spell of a higher spell level than he could devour with his Eat Spell ability (see above).

*Arcane Sight (Su):* Beginning at 4th Level the Demarax permanently gains the benefits of the Arcane Sight spell (caster level is equal to Hit Dice).

*Natural Weapons (Su):* At 4th Level the Demarax's Natural Weapons, unarmed strikes and Grapple Attacks gain a +1 Enhancement Bonus, and are considered Magic for purposes of overcoming DR.  The Bonus increases to +2 at 8th Level, and +3 at 12th Level.

*Magic Armor (Su):* The Demarax gains a +2 Deflection Bonus to AC at 6th Level. 

*Improved Eye Missiles (Su):* At 6th Level you can use Chain Missile instead of Magic Missile 5/day (see Spell Compendium).  

*Devour Item (Su):* At 10th Level if you hold an unattended Magic Item for a full round, it must make a Willpower Save or be turned into a normal item.  You are fed for 1 day per spell that is required to make the item.  You can only Devour Items if the spells that are prerequisites for it's making are of a Level you could devour using your Eat Spell Ability.


*EPIC DEMARAX* 

*Hit Die:* d8
*Skills Points at Each  Level* : 4 + int 
*Eat Spell* A 21st Level Demarax who hits an opponent with a melee attack can choose to 'eat' an epic spell, spell effect or spell-like ability. To successfully eat an epic spell, the Demarax must make a Spellcraft check equal to the DC of the epic spell. Devoured epic spells feed the Demarax for 1 month if they aren't used to power racial feats.
*Absorb Spell* At 22nd Level you can Absorb Epic spells, if they fail to penetrate your Spell Resistance, and you can make a Spellcraft check equal to the DC of the epic spell.  At 23rd level or higher, a Demarax can choose to use the devoured spell energy as an immediate action, to use to power his racial feats.
*Improved Eye Missiles* At 22nd Level you upgrade to one Chain Missile per Hit Die (max 20d4+10) and may use it at will. It still reduces the time for when you need to eat again.
*Magic Armor* Your Deflection Bonus to AC increases to +4 at Level 23.
*Natural Weapons* At Level 24 and every 4 Levels thereafter your Enhancement Bonus increases by +1, to a maximum of +10 at Level 48.
*Devour Item* You can now Devour Epic Items.
*Bonus Feats*: The Epic Demarax gains a Bonus Feat every 5 levels higher than 20th





Demarax Racial Feats

Devour Abjuration
*Prerequisites*: Demarax, BAB +6 
*Benefits*: When you successfully use Eat Spell or Absorb Spell on a Spell of effect from the Abjuration school, it gains a Deflection Bonus to AC for 1 round per hit die.  The Bonus is equal to the spells level.


Devour Conjuration
*Prerequisites*: Demarax, BAB +6
*Benefits*: When you successfully use Eat Spell or Absorb Spell on a Spell of effect from the Conjuration school, you gain an effect based on the spells sub-school.  If it's a Calling or Summoning spell you can use your Crystal Storm ability once without putting yourself near starvation.  If it's a Creation spell you may use your Crystal Storm ability once without putting yourself near starvation, but it's actual whirling crystals instead of magical effects.  Opponents within the area of effect take xd6 slashing damage, x equals the Spell's level.  If it's a Healing spell you heal (Spell's Level)d6 hit points in damage.  If it's a Teleportation spell, you can Teleport 30 feet as a Move Action.  You must use this Teleport within a number of rounds equal to the Spell's Level.


Devour Divination
*Prerequisites*: Demarax, BAB +6
*Benefits*: When you successfully use Eat Spell or Absorb Spell on a Spell of effect from the Divination school, you gain an Insight Bonus on any one roll.   You must choose to roll within (Hit Dice) rounds, or the effect is wasted.  Bonus is equal to the spells level.


Devour Enchantment
*Prerequisites*: Demarax, BAB +6
*Benefits*: When you successfully use Eat Spell or Absorb Spell on a Spell of effect from the Enchantment school, you gain an effect based on the spells sub-school.  If it's a Charm spell you receive a Bonus on Bluff and Diplomacy Checks equal to the Spells level.  This effect lasts a number of Rounds equal to your Hit Dice.  If it's a Compulsion spell, then opponents find it difficult to attack you for a number of rounds equal to your Hit Dice.  If they attack you within this time, they must make a Willpower Save whose Save DC is equal to (10 + Spell Level +Cha Modifier), or choose another target.


Devour Evocation
*Prerequisites*: Demarax, BAB +6 
*Benefits*: When you successfully use Eat Spell or Absorb Spell on a Spell of effect from the Evocation school, you get a Bonus to attack and damage rolls with your Natural Weapons for one round per Hit Die.  The Bonus is equal to the Spell's level.  In addition your Natural Weapons are considered Magic for purposes of overcoming Damage Reduction for the same time.


Devour Illusion
*Prerequisites*: Demarax, BAB +6 
*Benefits*: When you successfully use Eat Spell or Absorb Spell on a Spell of effect from the Illusion school,  you gain an effect based on the spells sub-school.  If it's a Figment spell you gain the benefits of the Mirror Image spell for a number of Rounds equal to your Hit Dice.  If it's a Glamer spell, you are Invisible as per the Greater Invisibility spell for a number of rounds equal to the spells level.  If it's a Pattern spell, you gain a Gaze attack with a range of 30 feet for a number of Rounds equal to the Spell's Level.  Those who fail the Willpower Save (DC is 10 + Spell's Level +Cha Modifier) are affected as by a Rainbow Pattern Spell for a number of Rounds equal to the Spell's level.  If it's a Phantasm spell, you take on a horrifying appearance for a number of Rounds equal to the Spell's level.  Anything that sees you must make a Willpower Save (DC is 10 + Spell's Level +Cha Modifier) or be Shaken for a number of Rounds equal to your Hit Dice.  If it's a Shadow spell, your Natural Weapon attack does temporary Str damage on it's next hit.  The attack must be made before the Encounter ends, and does temporary Str damage equal to the Spell's level.


Devour Necromancy
*Prerequisites*: Demarax, BAB +6 
*Benefits*: When you successfully use Eat Spell or Absorb Spell on a Spell of effect from the Necromancy school, you heal Ability Damage/Drain equal to the spells Level.


Devour Transmutation
*Prerequisites*: Demarax, BAB +6 
*Benefits*: When you successfully use Eat Spell or Absorb Spell on a Spell of effect from the Transmutation school, it gains a Resistance Bonus to Saving Throws for 1 round per hit die.  The Bonus is equal to the spells level.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *CROCODILIAN (MASTER)*
> 
> ()
> 
> ·   Priest: Masters may cast spells as a 5th Level Cleric of any Evil Deity that accepts Chaotic Evil worshipers.  This stacks with any Levels they may gain in the Cleric class.


How does this work for the odd non-(C)E croc?




> *Crocodilian Master Racial Substitution Levels*
> 
> *Cleric*
> *Level 1*: Crocodilian Masters revere Set or Sebek (though some are created by other Evil deities).  Set's Domains are Arcana, Air, Darkness, Evil, Hatred, Law, Scalykind.  Sebeks Domains are Animal, Evil, Gluttony, Scalykind and Water.  They also spontaneously cast domain spells instead of Cure or Inflict.


Nice! 

This croc's quite good and strong overall. Too bad it _does_ warrant that LA. Stuff like that can mess up a cleric chassis.




> *CAYMA* (Red Steel)
> 
> ()
> 
> CAYMA RACIAL TRAITS  
> ·   +6 Dex, -4 Str (minimum 3), -2 Int
> ·   Size Class: Tiny. +2 Size Bonus to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. +8 Size Bonus to Hide Checks. -8 Size Penalty to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks. Lifting and Carrying Limits are one quarter those of a Medium character.
> ·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian Subtype
> ·   Base land speed 20 ft.
> ...


Some more tiny little lizards! This is (was; I know you've posted these a while ago) a good day. Gaining +1 natural to AC for hitting maximum age is a tad bit weird, but that's nothing big.

Do you think I can interest you in reducing the number or RHD? Cayma is not much stronger than muckdweller, and certainly not stronger enough to need 2 more RHD.




> AGING EFFECTS 
> *Middle Age*: 20 (30 for casters)
> *Old*: 30 (45 for casters)
> *Venerable*: 40 (60 for casters)
> *Maximum Age*: +2d10 years


Hm. That's a new one for me with the variable boundaries. Do the casters live longer? Or do they just normally die before reaching Venerable?




> And who doesn't find a little bitty lizard guy on a giant cow to be amusing?


Preach it! (How does a tiny creature riding on a large one work in practice, anyway? Rules-wise, I mean. Does an exotic saddle cut it or would they need specialized equipment?)




> Craft Grenade
> You make the things what go boom.
> *Prerequisites*: Cayma, Caster Level 1st
> *Benefits*: You can make Cayma Grenades.  These are effectively Scrolls with the following differences: Anyone can use them if they have Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Cayma Grenades).  Activation is Swift (Manipulation).  Only spells which have an area effect that is a burst, emanation or spread AND do damage can be made into grenades.


Alright, that's a good one.




> Aurochs Rancher
> You're a professional cowherd.
> *Prerequisites*: Cayma
> *Benefits*: You get a +2 Bonus or Jump and Ride Checks (this stacks with Animal Affinity).


I'm not sure this is worth the feat slot for much _anyone_, on the other hand.





> Bone Spell
> You wave carved bones at people, and they assume your spells are more powerful (and whaddya know, they are).
> *Prerequisites*: Cayma, Caster Level 3rd
> *Benefits*: You may susbstitute a Focus made of bone for any spell that requires a Material Component worth 1 GP or less.


Same here. This doesn't even grant Eschew Materials' "what if they sunder your equipment" benefit.




> *Cayma Racial Substitution Levels*
> 
> *Fighter*
> *Level 4*: Instead of a Fighter Bonus Feat you gain the Wild Cohort Feat.  You may only choose a Bison for your Cohort, but don't take the three Level Penalty for purposes of determining it's abilities.  Also technically its an Aurochs, but Bison stats will have to do.
> 
> ()
> 
> *Ranger*
> *Level 1*: Lose Wild Empathy but gain Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Cayma Grenades)
> ...


Good synergies and theme there. I like these.




> *GURRASH* (Red Steel)


That's somewhat bland, but the numbers it gives are kind of affordable, I suppose.




> *Ranger*
> *Level 1*: Lose Wild Empathy 
> *Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Power Bite
> *Power Bite (Ex)*: If you succeed with a Bite attack on an opponent your size or smaller, you may immediately make a Grapple attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.


Isn't that just your bog standard Improved Grab? Am I missing someone here?




> *KROLLI* (Red Steel)
> 
>  
> 
> _"Only the strong should survive."_ 
> 
>  Krolli are 7'-8' tall Lizardfolk with large wings and surprisingly light but strong frames.  
> 
> KROLLI RACIAL TRAITS  
> ...


A big bulky flyer? That's neat. Have you considered putting together a racial feat that helps with the Limited Flight thing?




> *SHAZAK* (Red Steel)
> 
> ()
> 
> SHAZAK RACIAL TRAITS  
> ·   +2 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha
> ·   Size Class: Medium
> ·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian Subtype
> ·   Base land speed 20 ft.
> ...


I don't know. The substitution levels are _really_ nice, but otherwise this is just a _way_ worse lizardfolk (same AC, -4 to stats, lower damage and speed, no Hold Breath(, worse favoured class (for whatever that's worth))) at the same ECL.




> *DEMARAX* (Planescape)
> 
> ()
> 
> DEMARAX RACIAL TRAITS  
> ·   +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Dex, -4 Int, -4 Cha
> ·   Size Class: Medium
> ·   Type: Outsider with the Lawful and Extraplanar Subtypes
> ·   Base land speed 15 ft.
> ...


O-okay. These fellows are delightfully weird but _massively_ overpowered at this ECL. Even if it has no reliable access to the crystal stuff, it still has an obscene SR, +10 natural armour, a pretty good natural attack and outsider HD (which also offsets the hit the INT quite handily) and with that racial class, all it has to do is team up with a warlock (infinite SLAs!) and go to town.

I can't help but think that this might need quite extensive rework.

----------


## Bhu

> How does this work for the odd non-(C)E croc?


  The Master Crocs are created by Evil Gods.  A non-Evil one would somehow have to survive leaving their patron and everything they know, and that's extraordinarily unlikely.





> Do you think I can interest you in reducing the number or RHD? Cayma is not much stronger than muckdweller, and certainly not stronger enough to need 2 more RHD.


 I might be able to be convinced on the LA.




> Hm. That's a new one for me with the variable boundaries. Do the casters live longer? Or do they just normally die before reaching Venerable?


The casters live longer, but both have a max of +2d10 years after hitting venerable




> Preach it! (How does a tiny creature riding on a large one work in practice, anyway? Rules-wise, I mean. Does an exotic saddle cut it or would they need specialized equipment?)


 They would probably ake a -5 to Ride Checks for being an 'ill-suited mount', but I'll address that with the Aurochs Rider Feat changes.





> Same here. This doesn't even grant Eschew Materials' "what if they sunder your equipment" benefit.


 I'm unsure what benefit you're referring to here.






> Isn't that just your bog standard Improved Grab? Am I missing someone here?


  It is improved grab yes.






> A big bulky flyer? That's neat. Have you considered putting together a racial feat that helps with the Limited Flight thing?


  I can if people want it, the original race was kinda stuck this way.





> I don't know. The substitution levels are _really_ nice, but otherwise this is just a _way_ worse lizardfolk (same AC, -4 to stats, lower damage and speed, no Hold Breath(, worse favoured class (for whatever that's worth))) at the same ECL.


  There wasn't a ton of lore on these, but I'll see if I can find something I can add to spice it up.






> O-okay. These fellows are delightfully weird but _massively_ overpowered at this ECL. Even if it has no reliable access to the crystal stuff, it still has an obscene SR, +10 natural armour, a pretty good natural attack and outsider HD (which also offsets the hit the INT quite handily) and with that racial class, all it has to do is team up with a warlock (infinite SLAs!) and go to town.
> 
> I can't help but think that this might need quite extensive rework.


The original Demarax was damn weird, and I knew it would be damn difficult to balance (but I like the occasional challenge).  I was hoping someone would give feedback on the rough draft before I tried revising it this week.

----------


## Metastachydium

> The Master Crocs are created by Evil Gods.  A non-Evil one would somehow have to survive leaving their patron and everything they know, and that's extraordinarily unlikely.


I mean, "unlikely" is a common element in a PC's job description. One must _always_ account for those pesky NG defectors from decadence (or something)!





> I might be able to be convinced on the LA.


Better, yeah. I can more than live with that.




> They would probably ake a -5 to Ride Checks for being an 'ill-suited mount', but I'll address that with the Aurochs Rider Feat changes.


Looks good and kind of saves the feat too.




> I'm unsure what benefit you're referring to here.


You sure know that one: the horror story with the bad DM that tries to sunder spell component pouches all the time to cripple the casters. Anecdotes aside, the point's mainly this: the feat does the exact same thing as Eschew Materials except it doesn't remove the need for carrying about an item that can be misplaced, confiscated, stolen or destroyed. Taking the core feat is is not only easier, but also safer.




> I can if people want it, the original race was kinda stuck this way.


_[Faux-innocent grin.]_ Do I count as "people"?




> There wasn't a ton of lore on these, but I'll see if I can find something I can add to spice it up.


That might be a good idea, yeah. Sole problem is, that won't really change the fact that mechanically speaking they'll still be "lizardfolk but worse in every respect (especially if LA byoff is on the table)".




> The original Demarax was damn weird, and I knew it would be damn difficult to balance (but I like the occasional challenge).  I was hoping someone would give feedback on the rough draft before I tried revising it this week.


I think the racial class might need serious pruning (the warlock exploits, e.g., must certainly be made impossible somehow and the "it's sweet outsider HD with _actual features_" is likewise too much) at the very least and probably ditching, even (spellthief ACFs and feats helping with the crystal-dependency in some controlled manner could, perhaps, go far).

----------


## Bhu

> You sure know that one: the horror story with the bad DM that tries to sunder spell component pouches all the time to cripple the casters. Anecdotes aside, the point's mainly this: the feat does the exact same thing as Eschew Materials except it doesn't remove the need for carrying about an item that can be misplaced, confiscated, stolen or destroyed. Taking the core feat is is not only easier, but also safer.


I wasn't thinking of that, I was just looking at the Feat.  I changed it and added a Feat for the Krolli.





> That might be a good idea, yeah. Sole problem is, that won't really change the fact that mechanically speaking they'll still be "lizardfolk but worse in every respect (especially if LA byoff is on the table)".


  I could find nothingon these besides:

They may be matriarchal.

They may have been made by the Aranea, which means either they or the Herathians are a retcon.

They are somehow 'tougher' than regular lizardmen, despite their stats not reflecting this.  I'll need to think on this more, and I'll post when I've got tthe Demeraxfixed.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I changed it and added a Feat for the Krolli.


Neat&nice!




> They are somehow 'tougher' than regular lizardmen, despite their stats not reflecting this.  I'll need to think on this more,


Hm. That's sure something to work with. Slapping Endurance on as a bonus feat would cover that, but that's not terribly original or interesting. Lookin' forward to seeing where you go with it.

----------


## Bhu

Maybe give them Diehard as a Bonus Feat?

----------


## Metastachydium

That could work, but it's still pretty standard stuff. How about, say, a swift action CON check to stay awake and functional between 0 and -9 hp or some other twist on the concept?

----------


## Bhu

Maybe an Improved Diehard Feat?

----------


## Metastachydium

I'm not sure I'm familiar with that feat. Where's it come from?

----------


## Bhu

> I'm not sure I'm familiar with that feat. Where's it come from?


I would make it.  Optionally I could just give them Ferocity like Boars have.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Optionally I could just give them Ferocity like Boars have.


I'm not sure how I managed to _not_ think of Ferocity as an option. I think I'd go with that.

----------


## Bhu

Editd Shazak, made some minor edits to Demarax (and removed Warlock exploit).  Will do more tomorrow.

----------


## Adamantrue

Does anyone mind if I add pure fluff, as opposed to crunch, from my Worldbuilding Thread?

*

*Goblin*

Collective term for the nomadic tribesfolk, known for their violent mounted raids. The proper use of the term Goblin is for the females of the species, all considered wives to the Chieftain. Hobgoblins are the males and leaders of the tribe, with only a single male heir allowed at any given time. All other male children are neutered at birth, resulting in Bukubar (commonly called a Bugbear).

*

Though the term Goblin has come to refer to the entire race, it is properly used for the females of the species, with males being correctly being referred to as hobgoblin. It is believed to have became the common term because of the disproportionate number of females in goblin communities, with approximately 1 in 8 children being born male.

In the days of Giant rule, goblins were viewed as vermin rather than enslaved. They would be exterminated, and attempts were made to control their numbers. At some point, these attempts allowed goblins to discover that a hobgoblin neutered at birth would become empowered physically in adulthood, and the Bukubar (commonly referred to as Bugbears) became a standard practice in tribes.

Though goblins played a role in the Rise, they were not granted lands in the same way as other races. Instead, nomadic tribes roam in a region in the Commons, crossing into southern Dowafukoku and the Gnome Republic.

*

The core of each goblin tribe typically consists of the Hobgoblin Khan, with perhaps his hobgoblin heir if he is of age, leading the tribe. They are usually protected by the khan's brother guard, no fewer than 5 bukubar unless they are performing specific tasks. Among them would be the Khan's Harem, consisting of as many as a dozen goblin wives that act as the breeding population of the tribe.

Within the Khan's Harem, the two goblins that wield tribal power are the Heart, the Khan's favored wife, and the Fated, the mother of the hobgoblin heir. It is not unheard of that the Heart and the Fated to be the same goblin. Their combined authority can rival the Khan in tribal matters, if necessary.

There is rarely animosity between the wives, and in fact goblin often prefer the company of females and rarely quarrel with each other. Due to the rarity of males in their society, goblin females tend pair with each other, and often would avoid heterosexual relationships entirely if it were not needed for the tribe to survive.

*

Goblins have short pregnancies, typically 4 months from conception to birth. For the first 3 months, the mothers appetite significantly increases, as she builds tremendous stores of fat necessary for the final month. As the last month approaches, she becomes almost ravenous, and others in the tribe do their best to satisfy her madness.

The final month is spent in a dormant, near hibernation state. She is cared for by others until she awakens to deliver their litter, typically 3 to 6 infants. Males are rare, with some goblins unable to bear them at all, but if a hobgoblin heir already exists in the tribe, it is now that any males are made into bukubar.

Infants stay with the harem until finished nursing. Hobgoblin and bukubar are raised by the Khan and his brothers. It is a common practice for hobgoblin heirs to be traded between tribes. This serves to keep peace between them, as well as to avoid excessive inbreeding. Females that finish nursing are often given to a paired goblin couple, to be trained in the goblin ways of archery and worg riding.

Individual goblin tribes vary in temperament. Some are peaceful, nomadic hunters. They have good relations with their neighbors, and even escort trade caravans across the Commons. If not for the difficulty of the goblin language, it would be a good merchant tongue.

Others are marauders, raiding villages and travelers, even other goblin tribes. Because of their nomadic nature, various places may have dealings with multiple tribes and not easily distinguish them, giving goblins as a whole a poor reputation among the civilized races.

*

Goblins have a long history of having nothing to call their own. This extends to their spiritual beliefs. At some point in their distant past, they made a pact with the Barghests (the Demons of Nothing, in the goblin tongue). They were gifted the worgs as a result, but it cost them their afterlife, instead having to wander the emptiness of the night sky for all of eternity.

Many still pay tribute to the Barghests, to be spared its wrath each day.

When a goblin or worg dies, it is buried deep in the earth, along with weapons and supplies needed to survive. When possible, they are not buried individually, but in groups.

Goblin strength has always been with others, and its a blessing to not have to spend eternity alone.

*

*The Goblin Game*

Goblins believe that when they die, they spend their afterlife in a barren darkness, wandering the heavens above. Being denied lands in the mortal realm, their fate is mirrored in eternity.

But goblin spirit and pride will not be denied. They continue their raids, stealing both land and light from the afterlives of others, and slowly pooling together these trophies to create a homeland so vast it it becomes visible in the sky.

When it is finally completed, which takes about 14 days, a perfect silver sphere is the only light in the night sky, the light of all the stars having been stolen.

The full moon. The day of celebration in goblin tribes.

The moon slowly fades, as its pieces are returned. The goblins are finally satisfied, and make peace with the others in the next life. And in 14 days, the moon is gone, and the Goblin Game begins anew.

On rare occasions as the game ends, a great band of the goblin dead raid the sun itself, stealing its light instead of the stars. This bold move risks the destruction of the eternal soul, but those that succeed are then reborn in the tribes of Gaialin...

----------


## Bhu

People have always been free to post goblin/giant/orc/scaly content to this thread!

Demarax has been updated.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Demarax has been updated.


It's still far from weak, but that's no bug. I like it and props for making NA and SR scaling. Races with non-diminishing returns are always usually nice (again, I1m looking at you, raptoran). The class looks good enough as well, although I can't tell you much about the epic bits (for to the epics, I go not).

----------


## Bhu

> It's still far from weak, but that's no bug. I like it and props for making NA and SR scaling. Races with non-diminishing returns are always usually nice (again, I1m looking at you, raptoran). The class looks good enough as well, although I can't tell you much about the epic bits (for to the epics, I go not).


I always add rules on the weird chance someone does epic level play, but I've never had a taste for it.  The balancing issues are pretty extreme.

----------


## Bhu

This one might be better as a racial class.

*MARL*

 

_"Halt!"_  

 Marls resemble gigantic brown cobras with white underbellies, and 3-8 humanoid arms depending on age.  Some are also mottled green.

MARL RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +20 Str, +12 Con,  -4 Cha
·   Size Class: Gargantuan size. -4 penalty to Armor Class, -4 penalty on attack rolls, -16 penalty on Hide checks, +16 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits eight times those of Medium characters.
·   Type: Aberration, giving it 60 ft. Darkvision.
·   Base land speed 15 ft.
·   Base swim speed 60 ft.
·   +8 Natural AC Bonus
·   Improved Grab (Ex): If the Marl successfully hits with it's Slam Attack it may immediately make a Grapple attempt as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.  If successful it may Constrict.
·   Constriction (Ex):  The Marl does 6d6 plus Str Bonus with a successful Grapple Check as it bites down on him.
·   Immunities: Marls are immune to Mind-Affecting effects.
·   Bird Phobia: Marls hate birds, who are their primary food source.  If attacked by a bird or anything resembling one the Marl goes into a Rage (as per the Barbarian Ability listed in the PHB) until all birds or birdlike entities are dead.
·   Skills: Marls have a +4 Racial Bonus on Hide Checks.
·   A Marl has 10 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 10d8 Hit Points, +7 Base Attack Bonus, +3 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +7 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Hide, Knowledge (Nature), Listen, Move Silently, Spot, Survival, and Swim. It also gets 4 Feats.
·   Marl have a Primary Slam attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  It gets 8 Slams with a Full Attack.
.   Non Humanoid Form: The Marl are non humanoid in form.  They cannot be tripped.  Armor they buy is 16 times the normal cost and eight times the normal weight.
·   Automatic Languages: Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race (usually Ophidians or Yuan-Ti).
·   Level Adjustment: +7
·   Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 2 years
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d2
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +1d3

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 10 years
*Old*: 15 years
*Venerable*: 20 years
*Maximum Age*: +2d6 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Length*: 36'
*Length Modifier*: +2d3'
*Base Weight*: 16 tons
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d10) tons

MARL CHARACTERS 
 Marls are quite devastating as melee fighters, and with the appropriate Feats can be nasty at range as well.  Most do not seem to become casters, and express a profound lack of interest in arcane or divine power.
*Adventuring Race*: Marls usually adventure because they are being paid to.  Usually in food and shinies.   Some few hold a grudge though, and are not beneath going on epic revenge quests.
*Character Development*: Marls do not generally use weapons, especially ranged ones, unless they are taught to do so when they hire on as mercs.  Make sure you pick up Multiweapon fighting Feats if you go that route,  or ones that involve Grappling to maximize your natural abilities.
*Character Names*: Marls do not generally have names given their lack of society.  They only adopt one when dealing with other races.

ROLEPLAYING A MARL 
 Marls hate birds.  Some say this is not surprising given that marsh birds are their main food source, but the Marl genuinely seem to go into a mouth foaming frenzy at the appearance of anything with feathers.  Even they hae forgotten why, and it appears to be an atavistic response.
*Personality*: Marls are mostly intelligent snakes.  Despite their sentience they care little for civilization, and are fairly apathetic to most things an animal wouldn't normally care about until they are convinced to spend time with others.  Being adopted by others brings about personality changes in them, making them more friendly and inquisitive.
*Behaviors*: Most Marls spend their time sunning or hunting for food, and are loners by nature.  If adopted into other societies however they learn quickly, and most develop some sort of skill or hobby they quickly master by becoming obsessed with.
*Language*: Surprisingly Marls have no racial language, and speak whatever is most common to the area near them.

MARL SOCIETY 
 Despite being highly intelligent, the Marls are little more than animals.  They produce nothing, and live as any other non-sentient predator would.  Unless they serve as mercenaries they don't even really have basic equipment.  They are highly adaptable to new cultures however, and many have become famous artists and warriors.
*Alignment* : The majority of Marls are Neutral, though those aligned with the Yuan-Ti are usually Neutral Evil.
*Lands* : Marls live in temperate or warm marshes,  usually in or near rivers.
*Settlements* : The Marl never venture far from large bodies of water.
*Beliefs* :The Marl adopt the Gods of whatever society they join, otherwise they are fairly non-theistic.
*Relations*: While the Marls will work with Yuan-Ti, Ophidians, and other serpentine races, they consider most mammals to be food.  The can be convinced otherwise by the quick witted or honest.

MARL ADVENTURES 
·   Bird people have invaded the marsh.  Too many for you to kill personally, unfortunately.  Time to round up the others and go on a smashing spree.
·   Some Ophidian is offering food for guards.  Something about him makes you not trust him, but too many of your fellows have signed on to do anything about him.  Time to get help.
·  The Yuan-Ti have been holding perverse parties in the swamp and you are just darn sick and tired of it.  It's time to find some help to oust them.


Marl Racial Feats

Mental Resistance
Psionics are less effective on you.
*Prerequisites*: Marl
*Benefits*: You gain a +1 Resistance Bonus on Saving Throws against Psionics


Improved Mental Resistance
Your resistance continues to prove.
*Prerequisites*: Mental Resistance
*Benefits*: Your Resistance Bonus increases to +2.


Feathered Frenzy
You go insane at the sight of anything with feathers or that reminds you of birds.
*Prerequisites*: Marl
*Benefits*: When you see anything feathered or Bird-like you go into Frenzy (see Complete Warrior).  You can do this 1/day.


Improved Feathered Frenzy
Man you really hate birds...
*Prerequisites*: Feathered Frenzy 
*Benefits*: You may now use this ability 3/day.


*Marl Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Levels 2, 6, 11*:  Instead of Archery or Two Weapon Fighting for their Combat Style, Marl Rangers can choose Ambush Predator or Multi-Weapon Fighting.
*Combat Style*: Ambush Predator gets +1d6 Sneak Attack at Levels 2, 6, and 11 (see PHB).  This stacks with Sneak Attack dice gained from other sources.  Multi-Weapon Fighting gets Multiweapon Fighting at 2nd Level, Improved Initiative at 6th Level (See PHB2), and Improved Multiweapon Fighting at 11th Level.


*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Lose Fast Movement for Stubborn Rage
*Stubborn Rage (Ex)*: When Raging a Marl gains a +2 Bonus on all Saving Throws against Psionics.  This stacks with their Racial Feats.

----------


## Bhu

*DRAY* (Athas)

 

_"Learn to study the language of your superiors!"_  

 The Dray are wingless humanoid dragons created by Dregoth, the undead Dragon King.  The first generation are twisted, unfinished beings.  The second are closer to what Dregoth had in mind, having a more refined and aesthetic appearance.

DRAY RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Str, -4 Cha (1st Generation), +2 Cha (2nd Generation)
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Type: Humanoid with the Dragonblood Subtype
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   +3 Natural AC Bonus
·   Energy Resistance (Ex): Dray have Energy Resistance 10 (Fire).
·   Kalin Bond (Ex): You can use the Handle Animal skill on Kalin without the increase in check DC for it not being an Animal.  They have a +2 Racial Bonus on Handle Animal and Ride Checks with Kalin.
·   Naturally Psionic: Dray gain 1 bonus power point at 1st level. This benefit does not grant them the ability to manifest powers unless they gain that ability through another source, such as levels in a psionic class. 
·   A Dray has 3 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 3d8 Hit Points, +2 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Jump, Listen, Spot, and Survival. It also gets 2 Feats.  Class skills for 2nd generation Dray are Knowledge (Religion, Psionics), Ride, and Psicraft.
·   Dray have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite Attack doing 1d4 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws and a Bite with a Full Attack.
·   Automatic Languages: Giustenal.
·   Level Adjustment: +0
·   Favored Class: Barbarian (1st Generation) or Templar (2nd Generation, see Athas.org)


STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 40 years
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +9d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 100
*Old*: 150
*Venerable*: 200
*Maximum Age*: +3d% years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 6'
*Height Modifier*: +2d8"
*Base Weight*: 150 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d4) lbs.

DRAY CHARACTERS 
 1st generation Dray are generally intended to be beatsticks.  2nd generation are usually Psionic or Divine Casters of some sort.
*Adventuring Race*: Dray adventure when ordered to and for little other reason.  They have no real way of communicating with outside species as they have no common language, and they don't want to risk war while their numbers are low.
*Character Development*: The Dray don't have much in the way of difficulties (except for Cha for the 1st generation).  You will however wish to pick up some languages or other means of communication if you wish to adventure.
*Character Names*: Dray usually use Dragon names.

ROLEPLAYING A DRAY 
 You are superior, you are one of the few to be Chosen.   The other races do not matter and are fodder, excepting other humans who can be made Dray.
*Personality*: Second generation Dray tend towards condescending bigotry while the First generation are pretty screwed up due to their creators rejection of them.  They're more distrustful than homicidal towards strangers but their self loathing and love/hate relationship with their deity probably makes them a psychologists dream come true.
*Behaviors*: The Dray's entire outlook on life is colored by their visions of apocalyptic future wars with all other races on Athas.  In short, they're almost a parody of fascists in some way.
*Language*: After their transformation the Dray speak the tongue of ancient Giustenal, and would have to relearn any modern languages.

DRAY SOCIETY 
 The second generation lives in something similar to advanced human societies with the addition of a few changes due to their new religion.  The first generation are little more than hunter gatherers, scraping a living from the land as best they can.
*Alignment* : Much like the humans they were created from the Dray can be of just about any Alignment, though worshipers of Dregoth tend strongly towards Evil.
*Lands* : The 1st generation inhabit the ruins of Kragmorta, living in caverns.  The second generation lives in New Giustenal.
*Settlements* : While they have imperialistic aspirations, the Dray do not have sufficient number to conquer or settle.
*Beliefs* : Both generations venerate Dregoth, but the first generation also hate him for his rejection of them.
*Relations*: The Dray distrust all surface dwellers, while the second generation has been taught to actively hate them.  1st and 2nd generations aren't even all that fond of each other.  Humans are sometimes shown mercy as they can be converted to new Dray.

DRAY ADVENTURES 
·   A second generation priest has approached you and promised you acceptance back into Dray society if you and your band can solve a little problem for him.  He's obviously lying, but can you afford to tell him no?
·   The Wall-Walkers have been conducting raids into Kragmorta, acting as if they have both intelligence and perhaps a hive mind.  It is a worrying turn of events.
·  A Wraith has been spotted in New Giustenal, and has survived all attempts to eradicate it.  Your team now has the honor of hunting it down, as the previous teams are dead.



Dray Racial Feats

Dray Fury
You almost prefer fighting with tooth and claw.
*Prerequisites*: Dray (1st generation)
*Benefits*: You gain a +1 Bonus on attack and damage rolls with your Natural Weapons.


Elemental Summoning
You can call up Small elementals.
*Prerequisites*: Dray, Cleric Level 3rd
*Benefits*: You add Summon Nature's Ally II to your Cleric spell list, but can only use it to Summon Elementals.


Improved Elemental Summoning
You can call up Medium or Large elementals.
*Prerequisites*: Dray, Cleric Level 9th
*Benefits*: You add Summon Nature's Ally V to your Cleric spell list, but can only use it to Summon Elementals.



*Dray Racial Substitution Levels*

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Lose Fast Movement for Toughened Rage
*Toughened Rage (Ex)*: When Raging a Dray's Natural Bonus to AC increases to +6.

*Rogue*
*Level 10*: You gain a new option to choose from with your Rogue's Special Ability:
Blind Hate (Ex): You gain a +2 Bonus to attack and damage rolls with your Natural Weapons.  This stacks with any Feats doing the same.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *DRAY* (Athas)


These guys could use some more love. Decent ER and a nice subtype It might not be really worth 3 _Humanoid_ HD. (Hm. Wild idea: what would break if they had actual dragon HD?)




> Class skills are Climb, Jump, Listen, Spot, and Survival. *It also gets 1 Feat.*  Class skills for 2nd generation Dray are Knowledge (Religion, Psionics), Ride, and Psicraft.


Is that a bonus feat for 1st generation? If not, it should be 2 feats.




> 2nd generation are usually Psionic or Divine Casters of some sort.
> 
> ()
> 
> *Character Development*: The Dray don't have much in the way of difficulties (except for Cha for the 1st generation).  You will however wish to pick up some languages or other means of communication if you wish to adventure.


I'd argue that 3 RHD _are_ a difficulty for casters/manifesters.




> Humans are sometimes shown mercy as they can be converted to new Dray.


Actually & on second thought, have you considered making this a template instead (at least to the extent, say, dragonborn is a template)?

----------


## Bhu

> These guys could use some more love. Decent ER and a nice subtype It might not be really worth 3 _Humanoid_ HD. (Hm. Wild idea: what would break if they had actual dragon HD?)


  Let me think on that.


[quote]I'd argue that 3 RHD _are_ a difficulty for casters/manifesters./quote] I would too, but the source material insists they are (along with their master killing them if they get too powerful).






> Actually & on second thought, have you considered making this a template instead (at least to the extent, say, dragonborn is a template)?


let me think on this too.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I would too, but the source material insists they are (along with their master killing them if they get too powerful).


Never change, Dark Sun, never change!

----------


## Bhu

The source says only humans can be made Dray, and they aren't true Dragons (I still think doing them as a Racial template might be ok).  I addded a few abilities.

----------


## Metastachydium

> (I still think doing them as a Racial template might be ok).


I still kind of feel like that would be a good idea (human traits would serve these critters well).




> I addded a few abilities.


Well, it's still nothing stellar, but it's certainly better.

----------


## Bhu

*FLAILER* (Athas)

 

_"Hsssss...."_  

 Flailers look somewhat like 6 legged tortoises about 4' long.  Their hides and shells are textured and colored to resemble the rocks of their native habitat.

FLAILER RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Con, -2 Int
·   Size Class: Size Class: Small. +1 Size Bonus to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. +4 Size Bonus to Hide Checks. -4 Size Penalty to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks. Lifting and Carrying Limits are half those of a Medium character. 
·   Type: Magical Beast, giving it Low Light Vision and 60 ft. Darkvision
·   Base land speed 25 ft.
·   +9 Natural AC Bonus
·   Camouflage (Ex): This is identical to the Ranger ability listed in the PHB.
·   Sneak Attack (Ex): The Flailer has +1d6 Sneak Attack (this is identical to the Rogue ability in the PHB).
·   Psionics: Flailers can Manifest Powers as a 9th Level Lurk, and their Racial Hit Dice and Lurk Levels stack for purposes of determining Manifester Level.
·   A Flailer has 9 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 9d10 Hit Points, +9 Base Attack Bonus, +6 Fort Save, +6 Ref Save, +3 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Concentration, Hide, Knowledge (Psionics), Listen, Psicraft, Spot and Survival. It also gets 4 Feats.  
·   Flailers have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d4 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite Attack doing 1d8 plus 1/2 Str Modifier, and a Secondary Mid-claw Attack doing 1d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws, a Bite, and 2 Mid-Claws with a Full Attack.
.   Non Humanoid Form: The Flailers aren't humanoid and have no hands.  They may not make Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, or Use Rope checks. They are also limited in the type of Perform skills they can get.  Being vicious predators they also can't make Handle Animal checks as animals are terrified of them. They cannot wield weapons.  If someone is willing to help them in and out of it they can wear armor. Armor is double the cost but half the weight for them.  Being multi legged they have three times the normal carrying limits, get a +4 Racial Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, as well as a +4 Racial Bonus to resist Trip attempts. 
·   Skills: Flailers have a +8 Racial Bonus to Hide Checks in their native environment.
·   Automatic Languages: Flailers have no language, but most PC's will have learned Common or the language of a nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +2
·   Favored Class: Lurk

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 1 year
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 35
*Old*: 53 
*Venerable*: 70
*Maximum Age*: +2d20


HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Length*: 3' 5"
*Length Modifier*: +2d4"
*Base Weight*: 40 lbs
*Weight Modifier*: x1 lb.

FLAILER CHARACTERS 
 Their racial abilities practically scream Lurk or stealthy Psychic Warrior.  You are practically built to be a stealthy ambush beatstick.
*Adventuring Race*: Flailers are solitary beasts and usually only adventure for revenge.  They will sometimes follow adventurers subtly and aid them against common foes on the sly.  Many a party has slain monsters due to help from a nearby camouflaged Flailer.  Granted the Flailer then sometimes picks them off as well...
*Character Development*: Find someway of dealing with your slow speed.  
*Character Names*: Flailers have no names unless they bother with learning a language.

ROLEPLAYING A FLAILER 
 You enjoy eating.  Eating is good.  Thankfully virtually all non-Flailer species are edible.
*Personality*: Flailers are stereotyped as having no personality, but that isn't true.  They are more than animals, but only just.  Even animals have feelings and a personality.
*Behaviors*: You're pretty much like any other ambush killer.  You spend lots of time lying in wait for prey.  It's pretty much your life's work.
*Language*: The Flailers have no native tongue, and have to be taught one by anyone wishing to communicate with them.

FLAILER SOCIETY 
 The Flailers are intelligent beasts not yet evolved to be more than ambush predators.  They could have a civilization and culture if they wanted one, but most are content to live like common carnivores.
*Alignment* : Almost all Flailers are Neutral.  They still have an animal's mindset despite their advanced intelligence.
*Lands* : Most Flailers live in stony barrens in the Tablelands of Athas.
*Settlements* : Given that they're tailor made for hiding in their native environment, most Flailers stay put.
*Beliefs* : The Flailers have no Gods or religion.
*Relations*: Flailers see other races, even intelligent ones, as food.  They can be convinced of the benefits of teamwork though.

FLAILER ADVENTURES 
·   A local Elemental has been popping in and out, proselytizing all who will listen (as well as those who won't).  Your Aunt has promised to teach you a few tricks to make him move along, but she lives in a bad neighborhood...
·   A Nightmare Beast has moved into your territory.  You have remained hidden and watched as it hunted down everything in reach, including others of your kind.  You need to unite the Flailers or it will eventually kill you all.
·  A group of Defiler henchman slaughtered your mate.  You have been tracking them for weeks, trying like mad to keep up with them (thankfully they're on foot).  You'll have to ambush them soon, as they're leaving the barrens within a few days.



Flailer Racial Feats

Mass Psionic Fist [Psionic]
You are dangerous to be near.
*Prerequisites*: Flailer, Greater Psionic Fist
*Benefits*: The benefits of your Greater Psionic Fist Feat apply to all Natural Weapon attacks you make this round, not just one.


Defensive Power [Metapsionic]
Your hide is reinforced via the psychic energies you unleash.
*Prerequisites*: Flailer
*Benefits*: To use this Feat you must expend your Psionic Focus.  When you use any Powers from the Psychometabolism Discipline, your Natural Armor Bonus to AC increases by +2 for the duration of the Power.


Ambush Power [Metapsionic]
You are sneaky.
*Prerequisites*: Flailer
*Benefits*: IF you successfully target an opponent who is Flat-footed or Denied his Dex Bonus to AC, it takes 1d6 damage.  Unlike other Metapsionic Feats you are not required to expend your Psionic Focus.


Ambush Predator
You hunt for your food.
*Prerequisites*: Flailer
*Benefits*: You gain a +2 Bonus on attack rolls against Flat-footed opponents, or opponents who are unaware of you.


*Flailer Racial Substitution Levels*

*Lurk*
*Level 14, 8*: You gain new Lurk Augments and access to Racial Powers (see below).  Your Manifesting ability score is Wisdom instead of Intelligence.
*High Value Targets (Su)*: Replace Sneak Attack Undead with Sneak Attack Elementals.
Sneak Attack Elementals The lurk's sneak attack can damage elementals, if sneak attack damage would otherwise apply on the lurk's attack (for instance, if the elemental is flanked or flat-footed). Minimum level 8th. 

*Psion*
*Level 1*: Remove Craft and Profession from the Class Skill list, and limit Knowledge to Geography, Nature and Psionics.  Add Hide to the Skill List.  You gain access to Racial Powers (see below).  Your Manifesting ability score is Wisdom instead of Intelligence.

*Psychic Warrior*
*Level 1*: Exchange Craft for Hide on the Class Skill List.  You gain access to Racial Powers (see below).


Psychic Ambush 
Clairsentience
*Level:* Lurk 1, Psion/wilder 1, Psychic Warrior 1
*Display:* Visual
*Manifesting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level 
*Power Points:* Lurk 1, Psion/wilder 1, Psychic Warrior 1

You gain a +2 Insight Bonus on Initiative rolls for the duration of this power.


Increase Pain 
Psychometabolism
*Level:* Lurk 3, Psion/wilder 3, Psychic Warrior 3
*Display:* Auditory and visual
*Manifesting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./ level)
*Target:* 1 Creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous, but see text
*Power Points:* 5

The next time the victim of this power takes damage, it takes an additional equal amount of non-lethal damage.  If it is not damaged within a number of rounds equal to your Manifester Level this power has no effect.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *FLAILER* (Athas)
> 
> ()
> 
>  Flailers look somewhat like 6 legged tortoises about 4' long.  Their hides and shells are textured and colored to resemble the rocks of their native habitat.


So cute! I already like these guys.




> FLAILER RACIAL TRAITS 
> ·   +2 Con, -2 Int


Hm. I was going to say those ASIs are way underwhelming with 9 RHD, but then I realized: the only thing an actual lurk has on these guys is +1d6 _psionic_ (i.e. inferior quality) sneak attack and skills. Otherwise, they are strictly superior: better HD, BAB, NA, 5 natural attacks, almost guaranteed surprise round to get Sneak Attack on all of them, racial substitution levels offering decent synergies Well done, Sir!




> Class skills are Concentration, Hide, Knowledge (Psionics), and Psicraft.


That's one weird skill list for a critter that's like "I'm as smart as the next guy, yes, but I just want to do this ambush predator routine and eat stuff, okay?" I'd personally drop Knowledge (psionics) (and _maybe_ Psicraft too) and add Listen/Spot and Survival. Perhaps standard issue boring monster skills like Climb too. Knowledge (nature) or (geography) would likewise make more sense than (psionics) if you want a Knowledge skill on them.




> Flailers have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d4 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite Attack doing 1d8 plus 1/2 Str Modifier, and a Secondary Mid-claw Attack doing 1d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws, a Bite, and 2 Mid-Claws with a Full Attack.


Hm. Why are the mid-claws stronger than the front claws? I'd put them at 1d4 as well, keeping them secondary (since they _are_ harder to use).




> They cannot wield weapons.


Remind me: do mouthpicks require a _primary_ bite or something?




> *Adventuring Race*: Flailers are solitary beasts and usually only adventure for revenge.  They will sometimes follow adventurers subtly and aid them against common foes on the sly.  Many a party has slain monsters due to help from a nearby camouflaged Flailer.  Granted the Flailer then sometimes picks them off as well...


Heh. Nice touch!




> You enjoy eating.  Eating is good.  Thankfully virtually all non-Flailer species are edible.


As is this one.

----------


## Bhu

> So cute! I already like these guys.
> 
> Hm. I was going to say those ASIs are way underwhelming with 9 RHD, but then I realized: the only thing an actual lurk has on these guys is +1d6 _psionic_ (i.e. inferior quality) sneak attack and skills. Otherwise, they are strictly superior: better HD, BAB, NA, 5 natural attacks, almost guaranteed surprise round to get Sneak Attack on all of them, racial substitution levels offering decent synergies Well done, Sir!


  I would point out it has an Int penalty, and the Lurks powers key off Int (also, it doesn't have the Lurk Augments).  Though I may increase the LA.





> That's one weird skill list for a critter that's like "I'm as smart as the next guy, yes, but I just want to do this ambush predator routine and eat stuff, okay?" I'd personally drop Knowledge (psionics) (and _maybe_ Psicraft too) and add Listen/Spot and Survival. Perhaps standard issue boring monster skills like Climb too. Knowledge (nature) or (geography) would likewise make more sense than (psionics) if you want a Knowledge skill on them.


  I'll alter the skills when I have time.  I didn't give them too many cause of their low Int.





> Hm. Why are the mid-claws stronger than the front claws? I'd put them at 1d4 as well, keeping them secondary (since they _are_ harder to use).


 Darned if I know.  All the source material has the front claws doing less damage, but all the pics of the critter show all 6 legs as being identical in size.  2e was very wth.






> Remind me: do mouthpicks require a _primary_ bite or something?


 It can be secondary too I think.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I would point out it has an Int penalty, and the Lurks powers key off Int (also, it doesn't have the Lurk Augments).  Though I may increase the LA.


No need for that. I think it's fine, I was just voicing my appreciation.




> I'll alter the skills when I have time.  I didn't give them too many cause of their low Int.


Half of them being INT-basid (quasi-)Knowledge is odd for the same reason.




> Darned if I know.  All the source material has the front claws doing less damage, but all the pics of the critter show all 6 legs as being identical in size.  2e was very wth.


Fair enough.

----------


## Bhu

I do need to mo their racial substitution levels tho, they'll never get to 14th level to take those.

----------


## Metastachydium

Oh. I absolutely missed that one. Yeah, taking 14 lurk levels atop 9 lurk+ levels and 2 LA is _Not impossible_, but not exactly likely to ever happen either.

----------


## Bhu

*DRACON* (Spelljammer)

 

_"2 Beholders and a Hamster walk into a bar..."_ 

 The Dracon appear as dragon headed centaurs with the lower bodies of a Sauropod dinosaur.  They have 6 fingered hands with massive thumb claws.

DRACON RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +8 Str, +4 Con, +4 Int, -4 Cha
·   Size Class: Large (Long). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10 ft., Reach is 5 ft.
·   Type: Monstrous Humanoid, giving them 60 ft. Darkvision
·   Base land speed 45 ft.
·   +5 Natural AC Bonus
·   A Dracon has 6 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 6d8 Hit Points, +6 Base Attack Bonus, +2 Fort Save, +5 Ref Save, +5 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Diplomacy, Knowledge* (Local, Planetology, Wildspace), Listen, Sense Motive, and Spot. It also gets 3 Feats, and Improved Grapple as a Bonus Feat.
·   Dracon have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d4 plus Strength Bonus.  It gets 2 Claw Attacks with a Full Attack. * See spelljammer.org
·   Dracon have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d4 plus Strength Bonus.  It gets 2 Claw Attacks with a Full Attack.
.   Non Humanoid Form: The Dracon are non humanoid in form.  Being quadrupedal they have three times the normal carrying limits, get a +4 Racial Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, as well as a +4 Racial Bonus to resist Trip attempts.  Armor you buy is 4 times the normal cost and twice the normal weight.
·   Automatic Languages: Dracon and Draconian.  Bonus Languages: Common
·   Level Adjustment: +2
·   Favored Class: Knight

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 40
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +3d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +5d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +7d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 125
*Old*: 188
*Venerable*: 250
*Maximum Age*: +2d% years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Length*: 10'
*Length Modifier*: +2d12"
*Base Weight*: 2,050 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (4d6) lbs.

DRACON CHARACTERS 
 The Dracons are pretty well suited to various melee builds.  Their LA and Racial HD complicate caster builds a bit too much, despite many of them being priests.
*Adventuring Race*: Dracons removed from their family units/herds become ill, and if no other options are available will seek to join a new family unit, usually a party of adventurers.  They will also volunteer in any capacity to oppose the Neogi (or spiders in general).
*Character Development*: Given your speed you probably do well as some sort of Charger build.  Your race is also pretty adept at wrestling as well.
*Character Names*: The Dracon usually use modified Dragon names.

ROLEPLAYING A DRACON 
 You prize honor and the needs of the many above all else.  Dracons despise selfishness and ambition, as what benefits the one generally runs counter to the benefit of all.
*Personality*: Dracons typify what would be considered knightly behavior in other species.  It is known that you can generally take them at their word, and that they will not cheat.
*Behaviors*: The Dracon are a fairly martial people, and spend much time practicing wrestling and various arms.  They seem to need to feel prepared for coming troubles.
*Language*: Dracons speak their own language as well as Draconian.

DRACON SOCIETY 
 The Dracon live in complex family units based off a herd mentality with each extended herd led by a Kaba who is a leader chosen by a confusing system of kinship relations.  He is assisted by the Shalla, a high priest.
*Alignment* : Almost all Dracon are Lawful being as they live in herds, and the majority are Good as well.
*Lands* : The location or name of the Dracon homeworld is unknown.
*Settlements* : The Dracon are making their first forays into wildspace, and are fairly rare as of now.
*Beliefs* : Dracons worship a mishmash of human, elven and dwarven deities led by an overdeity called the Ub-Kalla.  They are opposed by the Dark God, a giant spider like entity that devours or tempts the Dracon.  They consider Dragons the messengers of the Gods.  
*Relations*: Due to a ravenous spiderlike monster they refer to as the Dark God, the Dracon hate spiders and spiderlike beings, particularly the Neogi.  Beholders they find comical, necessitating keeping the two races separate in order to prevent violence.  Dragons, Lizardfolk, and other centauroid beings are accepted and liked.  Most humanoids or semi-humanoid beings are pitied and considered deformed due to their lack of legs.

DRACON ADVENTURES 
·   The Beholders have learned of your races tendency to make them the object of mocking comedy.  They intend to introduce you to some biting social satire of their own...
·   Neogi have wiped out your family, and by God you want revenge.  Though first you need to find a new family before you die of the jitters.
·  A dragon has hatched from an egg found in your ship and adopted you as it's parent.  Obviously this will not do, and you must find out where it's true parents are.



Dracon Racial Feats

Foe of the Dark One
You really hate the Neogi
*Prerequisites*: Dracon
*Benefits*: You gain +2 Favored Enemy Bonus (Aberration).  This is identical to the Ranger ability of the same name, and stacks with it.


Beholder Mocker
You just can't help yourself.
*Prerequisites*: Dracon, Favored Enemy (Aberration)
*Benefits*: You gain your Favored Enemy Bonus against Aberrations on Saving Throws if your opponent is an Aberration


Fearless
You takes no sass...
*Prerequisites*: Dracon, Favored Enemy
*Benefits*: You gain your Favored Enemy Bonus on Willpower Saves made against Fear effects.


Illithid Wrestler
You find wrestling the Mindflayers to be interesting.
*Prerequisites*: Dracon, Favored Enemy (Aberration)
*Benefits*: You gain your Favored Enemy (Aberration) Bonus on Grapple Checks against Aberrations.


*Dracon Racial Substitution Levels*

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: Dracon Clerics revere Ub-Kalla (Alignment LG, Favored Weapon: Longsword, Domains include Animal, Community, Creation, Healing, Protection, Sun, and War).

*Knight*
*Levels 2, 11 and 20*: Replace Shield Bonus with Halberd Defense
*Halberd Defense (Ex)*: At Level 2 you gain a +1 Shield Bonus to AC when wielding a 2-Handed weapon.
*Level 2*: Replace Mounted Combat with Weapon Focus (Halberd)

*Paladin*
*Level 1*: Replace Special Mount with Divine Weapon
*Divine Weapon (Su)*: At will you may Summon a magic weapon (or enchant one you are already holding).  At 5th-7th Level it is considered a +1 Weapon.  This increases to +2 at Level 8, +3 at Level 11, and +4 at Level 15.  If you use this ability to enchant a weapon you are holding, the Enhancement Bonuses do not stack.  You may only have one Divine Weapon at a time, and it lasts until dismissed or destroyed.  If it is destroyed you must wait 24 hours before using this ability again.

----------


## Metastachydium

Way cute! My only gripe is that, again, the racial feats and stuff make these guys mechanically; their chassis itself has little of interest. My only _other_ gripe is the skill list. These are +4 INT good guy troll extraordinaries with a strong martial focus. And yet, they only have four skills and three of them are weird picks for a race with so little inherent affinity for psionics. Knowledge (dungeoneering) would serve them well. I could also see a case for Sense Motive and most STR skills, among other things. (Oh, and one more thing: WHY CAN'T HALBERD DEFENSE BE A STANDARD OPTION FOR ALL KNIGHTS?)

----------


## Bhu

> Way cute! My only gripe is that, again, the racial feats and stuff make these guys mechanically; their chassis itself has little of interest. My only _other_ gripe is the skill list. These are +4 INT good guy troll extraordinaries with a strong martial focus. And yet, they only have four skills and three of them are weird picks for a race with so little inherent affinity for psionics. Knowledge (dungeoneering) would serve them well. I could also see a case for Sense Motive and most STR skills, among other things. (Oh, and one more thing: WHY CAN'T HALBERD DEFENSE BE A STANDARD OPTION FOR ALL KNIGHTS?)


Sorry, wrong skillset!  I has fixed.

----------


## Metastachydium

Nice! Looks good now. (But man, Spelljammer has odd knowledge skills.)

----------


## Bhu

*GAUND* (Forgotten Realms)

 

_"Clickclickclick..."_  

 The Gaund are partially bipedal lizards with gray-green scales and three glowing red eyes.

GAUND RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Dex, +2 Con, +2 Wis, -2 Int, -4 Cha
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Type: Magical Beast with the Fire Subtype, giving it Low Light Vision and 90 ft. Darkvision 
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   +4 Natural AC Bonus
·   Tremorsense (Ex): Range 30 ft.
·   Back Kick (Ex): As a Full Attack action the Gaund may kick an opponent behind it doing 3d4 plus Str Modifier damage.
·   Burning Gaze (Su): IBurning Gaze is a ranged touch attack against one creature or object in range, and is a Standard Action.  If it is successful there is an effect similar to Heat Metal.  It does 1d4 fire damage the first two rounds, and 2d4 fire damage each round thereafter that the attack is maintained.  If at any point the attack misses the damage drops to 1d4 fire damage that round, and if it misses a second round damage drops to 0 and the Gaund must start over.  Range is 90 ft., opponents wearing magical metal armor get a Willpower Save to negate the effect (Save is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha modifier).  If the Gaund targets a hel item, the holder must make a Fortitude Save (same DC as previous) or drop the item.
·   Vulnerabilities: The Gaund have a -2 Racial Penalty on all Saving Throws against powers or effects with the Sonic descriptor or doing Sonic damage.  They are abnormally sensitive to vibrations.
·   A Gaund has 4 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 4d10 Hit Points, +4 Base Attack Bonus, +4 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Jump, Listen, Spot, and Survival. It also gets 2 Feats. 
·   Gaund have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d4 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite Attack doing 1d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier, and a Secondary Tail Attack doing 1d8 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws, a Bite, and 1 Tail with a Full Attack.
.   Non Humanoid Form: The Gaund aren't humanoid and have no hands.  They may not make Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, or Use Rope checks. They are also limited in the type of Perform skills they can get. They cannot wield weapons.  If someone is willing to help them in and out of it they can wear armor. Armor is double the cost for them.  Being quadrupedal they have 1 1/2 times the normal carrying limits, get a +4 Racial Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, as well as a +4 Racial Bonus to resist Trip attempts.
·   Automatic Languages: Gaund
·   Level Adjustment: +2
·   Favored Class: Scout
·   Frost Gaund: Frost Gaunds live in cold caverns, have the Cold Subtype, and do Cold damage with Burning Gaze.  They may take Racial Feats, which likewise do Cold damage instead of fire.

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*:6
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d3
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d4
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d4

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 60
*Old*: 90
*Venerable*: 120
*Maximum Age*: +1d6 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 4'10"
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: 120 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d4) lbs.

GAUND CHARACTERS 
 Gaunds are perfect for melee builds, especially cooperative ones where a few engage and tie up opponents while the rest set back and use their gaze attacks.
*Adventuring Race*: Gaunds don't need material possessions, and are generally content where they are, so it would take a need for revenge or some pretty life altering circumstances to convince them to go on an adventure.
*Character Development*: Your vulnerability to Sonic attacks is a serious hindrance, and it should be addressed somehow.
*Character Names*: The Gaund names are composed of the unpronounceable clicks and whistles that make up their language.

ROLEPLAYING A GAUND 
 Yours is a race that often faces death by many methods, chiefest of which is the prejudice of the humanoids who mistake you for not being intelligent.  As such you have learned it's best to wipe them out on sight or bribe them with the baubles they seem to value so much.  The caves are loaded with gems after all and they're of no use to you.
*Personality*: You aren't quite the dumb animals people take you for, you just don't see the need for living in a traditional humanoid style of society.  As if those egocentric jerks have a monopoly on the best way to live...
*Behaviors*: The Gaund generally pretend to be brute animals since most other races mistake them for such.  Many outsiders are surprised that they are assaulted when they bother with the small herds the Gaund shepherd as food animals.
*Language*: The Gaund language is composed primarily of clicks and whistling sounds.

GAUND SOCIETY 
 The Gaund live very simple, primitive lives.  They are often mistaken for unintelligent giant lizards.
*Alignment* : Like the animals they live among, most Gaund are Neutral.
*Lands* : The Gaund live in hot underground caverns, usually in volcanically active areas.  
*Settlements* : The Gaund do not like living near other races or in areas that are too cool, so they haven't spread much.
*Beliefs* : If the Gaund have any Gods it is unknown, as they have never communicated much with the outside world (especially their private beliefs).
*Relations*: Given that other races mistake them for animals (and thusly have no compunctions about killing them) the Gaund have traditionally not gotten along well with other species.  Plus they're fairly territorial.

GAUND ADVENTURES 
·   Thieves are pilfering the eggs as they are coated in a valuable protective slime.  It's time to put a stop to this.
·   The caverns you live in are filling with lava due to volcanic activity, and you had to flee or drown.  Now you must find a new home.
·  The humans are offering a partnership.  Their 'protection' in exchange for access to the gems they wish to mine from your homes.  You are pondering how to best kill them.



Gaund Racial Feats

Improved Burning Gaze
You heat things up quickly.
*Prerequisites*: Gaund
*Benefits*: Your Gaze now does 2d4 Fire damage on the second round.


Greater Burning Gaze
Your gaze is more potent.
*Prerequisites*: Gaund, Improved Burning Gaze
*Benefits*: You now do 2d6 damage on the first round, and all subsequent rounds with your eye ray.


Precise Gaze
Your ray can now threaten criticals.
*Prerequisites*: Gaund, Improved Burning Gaze
*Benefits*: Your gaze now threatens a Critical on a 19-20.  It does 4d6 fire damage on a successful critical.


Protective Slime
You produce the slime that protects your races eggs.
*Prerequisites*: Gaund, Con 15+
*Benefits*: You now gain immunity to Acid damage.


*Gaund Racial Substitution Levels*

*Ranger*
*Levels 2, 6, 11*:  Instead of Archery or Two Weapon Fighting for their Combat Style, Gaund Rangers can choose Ripper or Ray Master.
*Combat Style*: Ripper gets Multiattack at 2nd Level, Improved Initiative at 6th Level, and Improved Multiattack at 11th Level.  Grenadier gets Improved Ray (see Racial Feats above) at 2nd Level, Weapon Focus (Ray) at 6th Level, and Greater Ray (see Racial Feats above) at 11th Level.


*Druid*
*Level 13*: Instead of a Thousand Faces you lose your Racial Vulnerability to Cold.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *GAUND* (Forgotten Realms)
> 
> ()
> 
> ·   +2 Dex, +2 Con, +2 Wis, -2 Int, -4 Cha
> 
> ()
> 
> ·   Burning Gaze (Su): IBurning Gaze is a ranged touch attack, and a Standard Action.  If it is successful there is an effect similar to Heat Metal.  Nothing happens the first round, but it does 1d4 fire damage the second round, and 2d4 fire damage each round thereafter that the attack is maintained.  If at any point the attack misses the damage drops to 1d4 fire damage that round, and if it misses a second round damage drops to 0 and the Gaund must start over.  Range is 90 ft., opponents wearing magical metal armor get a Willpower Save to negate the effect (Save is 10 plus 1/2 HD plus Cha modifier).


Why would it EVER try to use that? It deals less damage than a claw, still eats up perfectly good actions and can be negated with a save having a DC based off of the gaund's single worst stat. The feats improving on it don't quite save the thing either.




> ·   Vulnerabilities: The Gaund have a -2 Racial Penalty on all Saving Throws against powers or effects with the Sonic descriptor or doing Sonic damage.





> *Character Development*: Your vulnerability to Sonic attacks is a serious hindrance, and it should be addressed somehow.


While vulnerability to sonic is not _that_ bad, I'm not sure why they have it in the first place. They are not much better at Listen than your average critter, they have no ear-based blindsense/blindsight or weird crystalline bodies.

♣
Meanwhile, ripper ranger's some real good stuff and the druid thing is nice, late as it may come online.

----------


## Bhu

> Why would it EVER try to use that? It deals less damage than a claw, still eats up perfectly good actions and can be negated with a save having a DC based off of the gaund's single worst stat. The feats improving on it don't quite save the thing either.


  My guess is it hides, or is far enough away that it gives it a few rounds before the opponent closes to use it.  I'm seriously considering breaking with the source material for this one.







> While vulnerability to sonic is not _that_ bad, I'm not sure why they have it in the first place. They are not much better at Listen than your average critter, they have no ear-based blindsense/blindsight or weird crystalline bodies.


I haven't really found anything explaining it.

----------


## Metastachydium

> My guess is it hides, or is far enough away that it gives it a few rounds before the opponent closes to use it.  I'm seriously considering breaking with the source material for this one.


I couldn't endorse that idea more vocally. Tweaking this into relevance at the very least would be nice.




> I haven't really found anything explaining it.


Something should perhaps be done about that too.

----------


## Bhu

I'd forgotten how iffy Heat Metal was in 3.5.

----------


## Metastachydium

Well, damn. I've just checked the 5e version and Yeah. In actual fact, backporting something like that effect (with the neccessary modifications, obviously (bonus action, I'm looking at you)) might work as a way to make Burning Gaze actually relevant. 2d4 or 2d6 fire once per round as a standard action at the curent range, maybe? I also kind fo like the "save or drop stuff" side benefit, to be honest.

----------


## Bhu

*HURWAET* (Spelljammer)

 

_"We don't tolerate your kind here slaver."_  

 The Hurwaeti are also known somewhat condescendingly as Wiggles, and are said to be related to both the Lizardmen and the Sahuagin (which all things considered should be impossible given their appearance and abilities).  They are humanoid in shape with long froglike limbs, webbed hands and feet, and scales so small that their olive green skin appears to be unbroken and shiny.  Heavy clothing is shunned in favor of loin cloths, and the occasional pack or belt for moving supplies.  Their faces are somewhat Gnome like, but exaggerated with a pointed chin and nose.  Unlike other reptiles (fish?) they have hair on their heads, and the older among them have full fledged beards.

HURWAET RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Int, +2 Wis
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian, Aquatic and Amphibious Subtypes
·   Base land speed 20 ft.
·   Base swim speed 30 ft.
·   +5 Natural AC Bonus
·   Fog Cloud (Sp): Hurwaeti can cast Fog Cloud as a Spell-Like Ability 1/day as a 9th Level Sorcerer.
·   Leaper (Ex): You do not take an increased DC to Jump Checks for not moving.
·   A Hurwaeti has 3 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 3d8 Hit Points, +2 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Jump, Swim and Survival. It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Hurwaeti have a +8 Racial Bonus to Swim Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Swim Check.  They may use the Run Action while swimming as long as they swim in a straight line.  They also have a +8 Racial Bonus to Jump Checks.
·   Automatic Languages: Hurwaeti, Lizardman and Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 Years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 6'
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: 185 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.

HURWAET CHARACTERS 
 Salt and Swamp Wiggles make excellent Barbarians or other melee combatants.  Spacefaring Wiggles stats are well suited towards casters but they have Racial HD, so perhaps it's better to make them more skills oriented.
*Adventuring Race*: Spacefaring Hurwaeti are professional mercenaries and ship crews, they pretty much spend all their time adventuring in order to support their clan.  Swamp Wiggles are incredibly xenophobic, so they generally only adventure to prove themselves or because they have become outcasts.  Salt Wiggles are sometimes available for hire as cheap muscle or shock troops.
*Character Development*: Wiggles make great backstabbers if you get their racial Feats enhancing their fog ability, and allowing them to see through mists.
*Character Names*: Most other races cannot speak Hurwaeti, so they choose a name in the language of whatever species ship they are serving on.

ROLEPLAYING A HURWAETI 
 The world is a tough place.  You have many racial enemies, and plenty of others are willing to take advantage of your reputation for being good employees.  Your more primitive relatives certainly don't help your reputation.  Your race has fallen far, and you are determined to change that.
*Personality*: The Hurwaeti tend to be dour, nose to the grind sort of folk.  The more civilized ones are dedicated to their clans survival, and earning money to once again get their species back on track in the universe.  The Swamp Wiggles are recluses who rarely deal with outsiders, and the Salt Wiggles are little better  than flesh eating Ogres.
*Behaviors*: With the exception of the Salt Wiggles, Hurwaeti of all sorts are dedicated workers, often referred to as the perfect employees.  Unless they meet members of the opposite sex, in which case they desert their positions to take advantage of the rare opportunity.  
*Language*: The Hurwaeti speak their own language, and that of the Lizardmen which is fairly similar in some ways.

HURWAETI SOCIETY 
The Hurwaeti were once a massive spacefaring civilization spreading their culture and beliefs.  Alas, they had the misfortune of simultaneously declaring war on the Neogi, Beholders, and Illithids.  The mistake cost them dearly, and shattered their empire.  But for a few remaining colonies, the majority have descended into a far more barren existence.  These 'Swamp Wiggles' live lives as little more than primitive hunters (or in some cases raiders).  Something has gone wrong with them as 2% of their children are born monstrous.  These children are almost universally tainted by Evil, and if not slain immediately they make for salt water to join their fellow outcasts.  The cause of this malady is  unknown.  Much of the spacefaring Hurwaeti have been reduced to salvage or piracy, especially towards the territories of their old enemies.
*Alignment* : The Wiggles formerly leaned strongly towards both Good and Neutrality, but the harshness of their new existence has burned much of the Goodness out of them.  Mind you they aren't Evil, but they aren't exactly angels either.  Even the primitive Swamp Wiggles are mostly Neutral.  The Salt Wiggles, however, are almost universally Lawful Evil for reasons no one fully understands.  
*Lands* : The Hurwaeti are nomads, and are usually found strictly on ships as very few of them become land-bound anymore.  Swamp Wiggles trend towards Temperate or Warm swamps.  Salt Wiggles usually make for temperate or warm oceans, and if they can't find others of their own kind, they often live under bridges killing passers by.
*Settlements* : The Hurwaeti have a wide range of options if they wish to settle down, but Swamp Wiggles rarely leave their marshy homes.  Salt Wiggles keep to themselves as well if they want to live.
*Beliefs* : Given their existence as travelers, the Hurwaeti encounter a variety of beliefs, and could worship a variety of deities.  The Swamp and Salt Wiggles do not appear to have a concept of divinity.
*Relations*: The Hurwaeti are affable enough, and are dedicated and hard working.  They despise Neogi, Beholders, and Illithids.   Swamp Wiggles are xenophobes who will deal with outsiders, but only if they can be proven to be more powerful than the tribe.  Salt Wiggles are little more than monsters who see all other beings weaker than themselves as food.

HURWAETI ADVENTURES 
·   Some kind of taint, whether physical or magical, is causing all of the tribes children to be born as Salt Wiggles.  This must be stopped.
·   The Neogi are in town for repairs to their ship, and both you and a variety of their haters have decided it would be fun to stomp them into the dust..
·  Scrags have decided to contest with you Salt Wiggles for your territory.  Let the wrasslin' begin!.



*SWAMP WIGGLE* (Spelljammer)

 

_"You're in our territory now."_  

Swamp Wiggles are taller, long legged Hurwaeti who have become tribal hunters.

SWAMP WIGGLE RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Con, +2 Wis
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian, Aquatic and Amphibious Subtypes
·   Base land speed 20 ft.
·   Base swim speed 40 ft.
·   +5 Natural AC Bonus
·   Fog Cloud (Sp): Hurwaeti can cast Fog Cloud as a Spell-Like Ability 1/day as a 9th Level Sorcerer.
·   Leaper (Ex): You do not take an increased DC to Jump Checks for not moving.
·   A Swamp Wiggle has 4 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 4d8 Hit Points, +3 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Jump, Swim and Survival. It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Swamp Wiggles have a Primary Kick attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Kicks with a Full Attack.
·   Swamp Wiggles have a +8 Racial Bonus to Swim Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Swim Check.  They may use the Run Action while swimming as long as they swim in a straight line.  They also have a +8 Racial Bonus to Jump Checks.
·   Automatic Languages: Hurwaeti, Lizardman and Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 Years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 6'6"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: 195 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x (2d6) lbs.




*SALT WIGGLE*

 

_"Hissssssssssss!"_  

 About 2% of Swamp Wiggles eat the other eggs before parasitically devouring their incubating parent.  If they manage to escape destruction they grow up to be large, fanged monsters often mistaken for Scrags.

SALT WIGGLE RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +8 Str, +4 Con, +2 Wis, -2 Int, -4 Cha
·   Size Class: Large (Tall). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10', Reach is 10'.
·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian, Aquatic and Amphibious Subtypes
·   Base land speed 15 ft.
·   Base swim speed 50 ft.
·   +8 Natural AC Bonus
·   Fog Cloud (Sp): Hurwaeti can cast Fog Cloud as a Spell-Like Ability 1/day as a 9th Level Sorcerer.
·   Leaper (Ex): You do not take an increased DC to Jump Checks for not moving.
·   Rend (Ex): If a Salt Wiggle hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponents body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d6 plus one and a half times Str Modifier points of damage. 
·   A Salt Wiggle has 12 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 12d8 Hit Points, +9 Base Attack Bonus, +4 Fort Save, +8 Ref Save, +4 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Jump, Swim and Survival. It also gets 5 Feats.
·   Salt Wiggles have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite Attack doing 2d6 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws and a Bite with a Full Attack.
·   Salt Wiggles have a +8 Racial Bonus to Swim Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Swim Check.  They may use the Run Action while swimming as long as they swim in a straight line.  They also have a +8 Racial Bonus to Jump Checks.
·   Automatic Languages: Hurwaeti, Lizardman and Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +0
·   Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 10
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +1d4
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +1d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +2d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 50
*Old*: 75
*Venerable*: 100
*Maximum Age*: +5d20 Years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
 Base Height: 7'6"
 Height Modifier: +2d6"
 Base Weight: 2000 lbs.
 Weight Modifier: x (4d6) lbs.



Hurwaeti Racial Feats

Improved Fog Cloud
You can use Fog Cloud more often.
*Prerequisites*: Hurwaeti (or Wiggles), 9 Hit Dice
*Benefits*: You may now use your Fog Cloud ability at will.


Mist Vision
You can see through clouds that normally obscure vision.
*Prerequisites*: Hurwaeti (or Wiggles), Wis 13+
*Benefits*: You can see through fogs and mists normally, whether they are natural or magic (see below for a list of example spells).


Fogcaster
You specialize in fog spells.
*Prerequisites*: Hurwaeti (or Wiggles), Caster Level 6th
*Benefits*: The following spells are added to your spell list, and you gain a +2 Bonus on Saves against them.
1st Obscuring Mist
2nd Fog Cloud
3rd Arctic Haze (see Frostburn), Caustic Smoke (see Complete Mage), Contagious Fog (see Spell Compendium), Nauseating Breath (see Spell Compendium), Stinking Cloud
4th Murderous Mist (see Spell Compendium), Solid Fog
5th Cloudkill
6th Acid Fog, Freezing Fog (see Spell Compendium)
8th Incendiary Cloud
9th Towering Thunderhead (see Complete Mage)


Hurwaeti Flexibility
You'll take on any job.
*Prerequisites*: Hurwaeti
*Benefits*: Gain a +2 Bonus on any two Skills of your choice.


*Hurwaeti Racial Substitution Levels*

*Scout*
*Level 1*: When choosing your Scout's Bonus Feats, you may opt to choose a Racial Feat instead.

*Fighter*
*Level 4*: Replace your 6th Level Bonus Feat with Improved Fog Cloud.
*Murky Fog Cloud (Sp)*: When using your racial Fog Cloud ability you may instead choose to use Stinking Cloud (you are immune to it's effects).

*Rogue*
*Level 10+*: You gain new options with your Rogues Special Ability.
*Special Ability (Ex)*: You may now choose from the following additional option:
Solid Fog (Sp): You may now cast Solid Fog 1/day as a Spell-Like ability as a 10th Level Sorcerer.  You are immune to it's effects.

*Swamp Wiggle Racial Substitution Levels*

*Scout*
*Level 1*: When choosing your Scout's Bonus Feats, you may opt to choose a Racial Feat instead.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Lose Fast Movement for Obscuring Rage
*Obscuring Rage (Ex)*: You may now use your Racial Fog Cloud ability once per Rage.

*Ranger*
*Levels 2, 6, 11*:  Instead of Archery or Two Weapon Fighting for their Combat Style, Swamp Wiggle Rangers can choose Greatclub and Slinger.
*Combat Style*: Greatclub get Weapon Focus (Greatclub) at 2nd Level, Weapon Specialization (Greatclub) at 6th Level, and Improved Critical (Greatclub) at 11th Level.  Slinger gets Point Blank Shot at 2nd Level, Precise Shot at 6th Level, and Improved Precise Shot at 11th Level. 


*Salt Wiggle Racial Substitution Levels*

*Scout*
*Level 4+*: When choosing your Scout's Bonus Feats, you may opt to choose a Racial Feat instead.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Lose Fast Movement for Obscuring Rage 
*Obscuring Rage (Ex)*: You may now use your Racial Fog Cloud ability once per Rage.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *SALT WIGGLE*
> 
> ()
> 
> SALT WIGGLE RACIAL TRAITS  
> ·   +8 Str, +4 Con, +2 Wis, -2 Int, -4 Cha
> ·   Size Class: Large (Tall). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10', Reach is 10'.
> ·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian, Aquatic and Amphibious Subtypes
> ·   Base land speed 15 ft.
> ...


I was going to compare these guys very favourably to ogres (as they are slightly above the ogre ballpark), but then I saw _the 12 Humanoid RHD_. That's a lot of _bad_ RHD. Let's use scrags as a point of comparison! 
Speed's a wash;
damage's a wash (stronger bite for the wiggle, more STR on the troll); 
Amphibious (it's not a subtype, it's a special ability, by the way) and a slightly better natural AC for the wiggle;
but far better senses for the scrag (darvision 90', low-light vision and scent);
Leaper and the SLA are interesting;
but Regeneration blows them out of the water;
the wiggle has better mentals (+2 INT, +4 WIS);
but the scrags +4 on STR, +4 on DEX and +8 on CON make that a consolation price.

And again, _Humanoid_ HD. Giant is atrocious alright, but Humanoid only really has Enlarge Person going for it. I'd reconsider that 12.




> Hurwaeti Racial Feats
> 
> Improved Fog Cloud
> You can use Fog Cloud more often.
> *Prerequisites*: Hurwaeti (or Wiggles), 9 Hit Dice
> *Benefits*: You may now use your Fog Cloud ability at will.
> 
> ()
> 
> ...


The identical name here is a tad confusing. They also leave me wondering if the two stack. At-will cloud of nausea is a hell of a BFC ability.  
Also, is the AFC 4th or 6th level?




> *Ranger*
> *Levels 2, 6, 11*:  Instead of Archery or Two Weapon Fighting for their Combat Style, Swamp Wiggle Rangers can choose Greatclub and Slinger.
> *Combat Style*: Greatclub get Weapon Focus (Greatclub) at 2nd Level, Weapon Specialization (Greatclub) at 6th Level, and Improved Critical (Greatclub) at 11th Level.  Slinger gets Point Blank Shot at 2nd Level, Far Shot at 6th Level, and Precise Shot at 11th Level.


I don't know. PBS is an annoying feat tax, mostly. Getting it for free is okay, but if one can get stuff chained off of it without having to meet requirements, it's not really worth it. Far Shot is kind of meh. Precise Shot, in the meantime is an absolutely essential tool for any dedicated ranged build. Waiting until ECL 15 to get it (unless the game starts _at_ ECL 15 or higher, and probably kind of even then) is Bad. Sabotage-level bad.

----------


## Bhu

I did some edits.  How about if I change it to LA 0?

----------


## Metastachydium

> I did some edits.


I'm not entirely sure what those even are. I'd still like the confusing identical name for Improved Fog Cloud and Improved Fog Cloud sorted out, and Slinger's still a big fat trap option.




> How about if I change it to LA 0?


Hm. If we balance against stupid WotC numbers (which I tend to advocate for the sake of compatibility), that's ECL 11 (6+5) versus ECL 12 (12+0). Yeah, that could work.

----------


## Bhu

Apparently the edits didn't take, so I have tried again.

----------


## Metastachydium

Okay, I see them now; it's all good.

----------


## Bhu

getting these up a day early, cause I got a lot of monsters coming tomorrow


*KLA'A-TAH*  (Red Steel)

 

_"Trouble is coming, warn your people."_  

 The Kla'a-tah resemble great sea turtles with clawed forelimbs, and whose shells are studded with uncut gems and ore.  Often called the Tortle Guardians, they often act as protectors of their race in times of disaster.  

KLA'A-TAH RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +12 Str, +6 Con, +4 Int, +2 Wis, +2 Cha
·   Size Class: Large (Long). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10 ft., Reach is 5 ft.
·   Type: Magical Beast with the Aquatic and Amphibious Subtypes, giving it Low Light Vision.
·   Base land speed 15 ft.
·   Base swim speed 40 ft.
·   +11 Natural AC Bonus
·   Hold Breath (Ex): A Kla'a-tah can hold its breath for a number of hours equal to 4 × its Constitution modifier before it risks drowning. 
·   Shell (Ex): The Kla'a-tah's thick shell gives it a +2 Resistance Bonus on Saving Throws.  As a Move Action the Kla'a-tah may withdraw into (or emerge from) it's shell, increasing it's Natural Armor Bonus to AC to +13, and it's Save Bonus to +4. 
·   Float (Ex): Kla'a-tah have a natural ballast system that lets them float at the top of the water as log as they want, and if they lose consciousness it immediately kicks in.
·   Darkvision 90 ft.
·   A Kla'a-tah has 7 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 7d10 Hit Points, +7 Base Attack Bonus, +5 Fort Save, +5 Ref Save, +2 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Knowledge (any), Swim and Survival. It also gets 3 Feats.
·   Kla'a-tah have a Primary Claw attack doing 2d4 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite Attack doing 2d8 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws and a Bite with a Full Attack.
·   Kla'a-tah have a +8 Racial Bonus to Swim Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Swim Check.  They may use the Run Action while swimming as long as they swim in a straight line.  
.   Non Humanoid Form: The Kla'a-tah aren't humanoid and have no hands.  They may not make Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, or Use Rope checks. They are also limited in the type of Perform skills they can get. They cannot wield weapons.  If someone is willing to help them in and out of it they can wear armor. Being quadrupedal they have three times the normal carrying limits, get a +4 Racial Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, as well as a +4 Racial Bonus to resist Trip attempts.  Armor you buy is 4 times the normal cost and twice the normal weight.
·   Automatic Languages: Kla'a-tah, Tortle and Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +3
·   Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*: +4d% years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Length*: 10'
*Length Modifier*: +2d12"
*Base Weight*: 2050 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x4d6 lbs.

KLA'A-TAH CHARACTERS 
 Given their Racial Hit Dice and LA, it's probably likely that most Kla'a-tah will stick with some sort of melee option.  
*Adventuring Race*: Kla'a-tah rarely leave their homes, and it would take threats of epic proportions to make them do so (though presumably they are as susceptible to the need for revenge as anyone else).
*Character Development*: Given your limits due to your non-human form, and your lack of land speed, it would be wise to invest in something to offset this (even if it's just a caster Cohort who buffs you).  Otherwise this race is for ocean based campaigns.
*Character Names*: It is presumed the Kla'a-tah use Tortle names, but with no one else other than Tortles having ever communicated with them no one is sure.

ROLEPLAYING A KLA'A-TAH 
 You are one of the last defenders of the natural world and the Old Ways.  You cannot fail in your duties as protector.
*Personality*: Kla'a-tah never shy away from a fight, and rarely retreat from one.  They see themselves as protectors of their territory and work tirelessly to ensure it is free of evil influences and monsters.
*Behaviors*: Kla'a-tah are rarely seen other than attacking Sea Gluttons or other monsters, or sunning themselves on rocks afterwards.
*Language*: The Kla'a-tah speak their own language, and that of the Tortles.

KLA'A-TAH SOCIETY 
 The Kla'a-tah are rare and reclusive, and usually only one of them is seen at a time.  But for the moments when they have been glimpsed conversing with Tortle Shamans, it was always thought they were simply powerful animals.  Legend about their origins is divided.  Some believe they are Tortles changed somehow by the Monoliths of Zul or the Immortals, or even Tortles who have somehow overcome the Red Curse.
*Alignment* : The few Kla'a-tah that have been encountered have always been Neutral Good.
*Lands* : Kla'a-tah live in temperate waters off the coasts near Tortle communities.  It is thought they live in deep trenches towards the ocean floors.
*Settlements* : Kla'a-tah have never been observed far from the territories of their Tortle charges.
*Beliefs* : Given the many rumors of their attachments to the Immortals, they can presumably be said to worship at least one of them (likely Ka), but it has never been observed.
*Relations*: They hate the Sea Gluttons and Cluu-rin,  but haven't been observed interacting with any races but them and the Tortles.

KLA'A-TAH ADVENTURES 
·   A demagogue among the Tortles is preaching the virtues of a new deity, a deity that considers you irrelevant and possibly dangerous  Something tells you the newest assault against your charges will be a more subtle threat than usual,
·   Animals normally considered prey are disappearing quietly, and predators are becoming a threat to the surrounding area through sheer desperation.   You need to fix this quick.
·  Something appears to be directing the Sea Gluttons attacks.  They don't normally have much in the way of tactics or cooperation.   Time you round up some friends and go investigate.




Kla'a-tah Racial Feats

Tortle Guardian
You often search the future for catastrophes in order to guard your Tortle charges.
*Prerequisites*: Kla'a-tah, Wis 15+
*Benefits*: You may cast Augury 3/day as a Spell-like Ability.


Tortle Seer
You are a veteran guardian.
*Prerequisites*: Tortle Guardian
*Benefits*: You may cast Divination 1/day as a Spell-like ability.


Glutton Killer
You are a devoted foe of the Sea Gluttons.
*Prerequisites*: Kla'a-tah or Cluu-rin
*Benefits*: You gain +2 Favored Enemy Bonus (Magical Beast).  This is identical to the Ranger's ability listed in the PHB.


Hard Shelled
Your armor is thicker than usual.
*Prerequisites*: Kla'a-tah, Con 20+, Hit Dice 9+
*Benefits*: You gain DR 2/-.  This Feat may be taken multiple times, and it's effects stack.


*Kla'a-tah Racial Substitution Levels*

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: Kla'a-tah Clerics revere Mother Ocean (Calitha Starbow: Alignment, Favored Weapon Trident, Domains are Animal, Healing, Ocean, Plant, Time and Water) or Father Earth (Ka: Alignment LG, Favored Weapon Longsword, Domains are Animal, Creation, Knowledge, Protection, Scalykind). They also spontaneously cast domain spells instead of Cure spells.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Your Fast Movement applies to your Swim speed, not your land speed.

*Druid*
*Level 1*: You have an Aquatic Animal Companion (see Stormwrack page 50).

----------


## Metastachydium

> *KLA'A-TAH*  (Red Steel)
> 
>  
> 
> _"Trouble is coming, warn your people."_  
> 
>  The Kla'a-tah resemble great sea turtles with clawed forelimbs, and whose shells are studded with uncut gems and ore.  Often called the Tortle Guardians, they often act as protectors of their race in times of disaster.


Nice! I like 'em.




> ·   Shell (Ex): The Kla'a-tah's thick shell gives it a +2 Resistance Bonus on Saving Throws.  As a Move Action the Kla'a-tah may withdraw into (or emerge from) it's shell, increasing it's Natural Armor Bonus to AC to +13, and it's Save Bonus to +4.



How does an Ex shell give a bonus to Will saves?




> *Lands* : Kla'a-tah live in temperate waters off the coasts near Tortle communities.  It is thought they live in deep trenches towards the ocean floors.


Even with a starting CON of 18 before the racial bonus plus 2 ASis and a +4 item the big turtles can only Hold their breath for abot 24 minutes. I'm not sure deep sea trenches would work out so hot for them. Maybe if they were Amphibious or had a feat to upgrade their Hold Breath to Amphibious.




> Kla'a-tah Racial Feats
> 
> Tortle Guardian
> You often search the future for catastrophes in order to guard your Tortle charges.
> *Prerequisites*: Kla'a-tah, Wis 15+
> *Benefits*: You may cast Augury 3/day as a Spell-like Ability.
> 
> 
> Tortle Seer
> ...


Hrm. Not very strong, but very thematic. I'll go with a good job there!




> Hard Shelled
> Your armor is thicker than usual.
> *Prerequisites*: Kla'a-tah, Cha 20+, Hit Dice 9+
> *Benefits*: You gain DR 2/-.  This Feat may be taken multiple times, and it's effects stack.


CHA? Why CHA?

----------


## Bhu

> How does an Ex shell give a bonus to Will saves?


  The source material never explains it.  Maybe it's the gems//ore crusting the shell?





> CHA? Why CHA?


Oopsie, that was supposed to be Con.  I revised the hold breath too.

----------


## Metastachydium

> The source material never explains it.  Maybe it's the gems//ore crusting the shell?


Eh, works for me.




> I revised the hold breath too.


That might be a tad too much. _48+ hours?_ I'd go down to something like 4×CON _modifier_; that's 12+ hours. Real-world sea turtles can manage about 7, so that's not even artistic license territory.

----------


## Bhu

> Eh, works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> That might be a tad too much. _48+ hours?_ I'd go down to something like 4×CON _modifier_; that's 12+ hours. Real-world sea turtles can manage about 7, so that's not even artistic license territory.


OOpsie, I forgot to change that.  I has fixed.

----------


## Metastachydium

'Kay, all good now!

----------


## Bhu

*CLUU-RIN*

 

_"We require tribute for passage through our lands."_  

 Cluu-rin appear somewhat smaller and sleeker than the Kla'a-tah, and are the 'guardians' (extortionists really) of the Snapper race.

CLUU-RIN RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +12 Str, +8 Con, +4 Int, +2 Wis, -2 Cha
·   Size Class: Large (Long). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10 ft., Reach is 5 ft..
·   Type: Magical Beast, giving it Low Light Vision
·   Base land speed 10 ft.
·   Base swim speed 50 ft.
·   +10 Natural AC Bonus
·   Hold Breath (Ex): A Cluu-rin can hold its breath for a number of hours equal to 4 × its Constitution modifier before it risks drowning.
·   Shell (Ex): As a Move Action a Cluu-rin may withdraw into (or exit from) it's shell, increasing it's Natural Armor Bonus to AC to +13.
·   Float (Ex): Cluu-rin have a natural ballast system that lets them float at the top of the water as log as they want, and if they lose consciousness it immediately kicks in.
·   Darkvision 90 ft.
·   A Cluu-rin has 8 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 8d10 Hit Points, +8 Base Attack Bonus, +6 Fort Save, +6 Ref Save, +2 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Knowledge (any), Swim and Survival. It also gets 3 Feats.
·   Cluu-rin have a Primary Claw attack doing 2d4 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite Attack doing 2d8 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws and a Bite with a Full Attack.
·   Cluu-rin have a +8 Racial Bonus to Swim Checks, and may always Take 10 on a Swim Check.  They may use the Run Action while swimming as long as they swim in a straight line.  
.    Non Humanoid Form: The Cluu-rin aren't humanoid and have no hands.  They may not make Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, or Use Rope checks. They are also limited in the type of Perform skills they can get. They cannot wield weapons.  If someone is willing to help them in and out of it they can wear armor. Armor is quadruple the cost and double the weight for them.  Being quadrupedal they have three times the normal carrying limits, get a +4 Racial Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, as well as a +4 Racial Bonus to resist Trip attempts.  Armor you buy is 4 times the normal cost and twice the normal weight.
·   Automatic Languages: Cluu-rin, Tortle and Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +3
·   Favored Class: Barbarian

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 110
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +10d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 175
*Old*: 263
*Venerable*: 350
*Maximum Age*: +4d% years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Length*: 8'
*Length Modifier*: +2d12"
*Base Weight*: 1850 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x4d6 lbs.

CLUU-RIN CHARACTERS 
 The Cluu-rin are little more than thieves.  Most will opt for melee classes or Rogue, either of which they are suited for.
*Adventuring Race*: Cluu-rin adventure for the same reasons as other evil beings: power, wealth, revenge.  Not always in that order.
*Character Development*: Much like the Kla'a-tah it would be wise to take Leadership to have a Cohort buffer cover your weaknesses.
*Character Names*: Currently unknown, as the Cluu-rin never give their names.

ROLEPLAYING A CLUU-RIN 
 You are the Lord of your territory, and you kill anything that says otherwise.  Unless it's willing to pay for passage.
*Personality*: The Cluu-rin require money or some other form of tribute to pass through their lands, for their protection, and for just about any interaction with other beings.  They're either bribed, or everything ends in violence.
*Behaviors*: The Cluu-rin are very territorial, and are just as keen to keep large sea creatures out of their waters as the Kla'a-tah, though this is less due to ethics and more to do with keeping out rivals.  
*Language*: The Cluu-Rin speak their own language and Tortle as well.  

CLUU-RIN SOCIETY 
 The Cluu-Rin effectively have no society.  They live as primitive animals or brigands, demanding tribute even from the Snapper tribes whom they consider to be under their protection (as long as they pay up).  The Cluu-rin can be bribed, and sometimes form associations with pirates, but beyond that anyone meeting them is dead.
*Alignment* : The Cluu-rin are almost universally Neutral evil.
*Lands* : Cluu-Rin tend towards life in the warmer parts of the ocean where the Snapper tribes can be found.
*Settlements* : The Cluu-Rin only move when there are too many of them to peacefully co-exist in one area.
*Beliefs* : The Cluu-Rin have never been observed performing any religious rituals or indulging in anything that could be construed as worship.  It could e assumed, however, that their species has some form of negative metaphysical influence in much the same way the Kla'a-tah have a positive one.
*Relations*: The Cluu-Rin are extremely territorial, and attack most other races on sight.

CLUU-RIN ADVENTURES 
·   The locals have had enough of your piracy, and are mounting a coup to oust you.  Time to show them who's boss.
·   Another Cluu-rin has given in to the Affliction due to lack of cinnabryl, and he is swiftly becoming a local terror in his desperation to find what he needs.  He's murdered the Snappers who were his former providers when they came up dry.  He has become such a problem, in fact, that it has been decided that you need to do something about him.  Otherwise the other Cluu-rin will conspire to cut off your tribute of cinnabryl until you do.
·  Rumors abound of a ghostly Sea Glutton haunting the local waters.  Both Cluu-rin and Kla'a-tah have been found dead, and you have been asked to broker a temporary alliance to get rid of a mutual problem



Cluu-rin Racial Feats

Locking Jaws
You're like a Pit Bull.
*Prerequisites*: Cluu-rin, Str 25+ 
*Benefits*: You gain Improved Grab.  When you successfully make a Bite attack against an opponent your own size or smaller, you can immediately make a Grapple attempt as a Free Action without provoking an attack of opportunity.


Death Grip
Pit Bulls now worship at your feet.
*Prerequisites*: Locking Jaws, 15+ HD
*Benefits*: You gain the Constriction ability, doing 2d8 plus one and a half times Str Modifier damage with a successful Grapple Check.


Jaws of Death
*Prerequisites*: Death Grip
*Benefits*: Your Bite attack now threatens a critical on a Natural 18-20, and does +1d6 damage on a successful Critical.



*Cluu-rin Racial Substitution Levels*

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: Cluu-rin worship no Gods that anyone know of, but they still have 'shamans'.  Their Favored Weapon is their own claw, and available Domains are Evil, Tyrant (see Complete Warrior) and Water.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Your Fast Movement applies to your Swim speed, not your Land speed.

*Druid*
*Level 1*: You have an Aquatic Animal Companion (see Stormwrack page 50).

----------


## Metastachydium

> *CLUU-RIN*
> 
> ()
> 
> ·   Type: Magical Beast Aquatic and Amphibious Subtypes, giving it Low Light Vision


Amphibious is still not a subtype, but rather a special ability.




> ·   Hold Breath (Ex): A Cluu-rin can hold its breath for a number of hours equal to 3 × its Constitution score before it risks drowning.


Same old overkill as with the other big turtle, and it's not even like they need it (if you need them resistant to suffocation for some reason, a more conservative N×CON rounds duration would do just fine; owing to Amphibious, drowning is a non-issue).




> CLUU-RIN CHARACTERS 
>  The Cluu-rin are little more than thieves.  Most will opt for melee classes or Rogue, either of which they are suited for.


I'd argue that being STR/CON-heavy with size penalties and RHD they aren't exactly your usual Rogue-material.

----------


## Bhu

Crap, those subtypes were from an earlier draft, they were supposed to have been removed, I have fixed.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Crap, those subtypes were from an earlier draft, they were supposed to have been removed, I have fixed.


Hold Breath still keys off of score rather than modifier. Is that intentional?

----------


## Bhu

> Hold Breath still keys off of score rather than modifier. Is that intentional?


Dagnabbit! I has fixed.

----------


## Bhu

*ID FIEND*

 

_*silent stare*_  

 Id Fiends generally resemble 4 foot Gila Monsters, with more tapering tails than normal.  Color schemes vary, and are usually adequate for blending in with the local terrain.

ID FIEND RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Con, +4 Int, +2 Wis, -4 Cha
·   Size Class: Large (Long). -1 Size Penalty to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. -4 Size Penalty to Hide Checks.  +4 Size Bonus to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks.  Lifting and Carrying Limits are Double those of a Medium character.  Space is 10 ft., Reach is 5 ft..
·   Type: Magical Beast with the Psionic Subtype, giving it Low Light Vision and Darkvision 60 ft..
·   Base land speed 30 ft.
·   +4 Natural AC Bonus
·   Psionics: Id Fiends manifest psionic powers as either a Psion or Psychic Warrior (manifester Level equals their Hit Dice).  This stacks with Levels they may gain in either class to determine manifester level.
·   Fear Attack (Su): At will the Id Fiend may unleash a blast of Fear (as per the spell) in a 60 foot radius from itself, affecting up to 15 Hit Dice worth of creatures of it's choice.  Creatures targeted in the area must make a Willpower Save (Save DC is Int based), or be Shaken for a number of rounds equal to the Id Fiends Hit Dice.  
·   An Id Fiend has 5 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 5d10 Hit Points, +5 Base Attack Bonus, +4 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Hide, Knowledge (Psionics), Listen, Move Silently, Spot and Survival. It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Id Fiends have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite Attack doing 1d8 plus 1/2 Str Modifier, and a Secondary Tail Attack doing 1d8 plus 1/2 Str Modifier.  They get 2 Claws and a Bite and a Tail Attack with a Full Attack.  
.   Non Humanoid Form: The Id Fiends aren't humanoid and have no hands.  They may not make Craft, Disable Device, Disguise, Forgery, Heal, Open Lock, Sleight of Hand, or Use Rope checks. They are also limited in the type of Perform skills they can get. They cannot wield weapons.  If someone is willing to help them in and out of it they can wear armor. Armor is double the cost for them.  Being quadrupedal they have 1 1/2 times the normal carrying limits, get a +4 Racial Bonus to Bull Rush and Overrun Checks, as well as a +4 Racial Bonus to resist Trip attempts.
·   Automatic Languages: Id Fiend.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +4
·   Favored Class: Psion or Psychic Warrior

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 60
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +8d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 150
*Old*: 200
*Venerable*: 250
*Maximum Age*: +6d% years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Length*: 8'
*Length Modifier*: +2d12"
*Base Weight*: 1850 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x4d6 lbs.

ID FIEND CHARACTERS 
 Your only option beyond Psionics is some sort of melee brute, and the Psi route offers you better options (or at least more of them) even with the LA.
*Adventuring Race*: Given that they are practically little more than intelligent animals, Id Fiends do not have the usual reasons for adventuring, except perhaps revenge.  It is never wise to cross one.  It's a truly exceptional Id Fiend who joins a party, and usually they do so for reasons unique to them.
*Character Development*: Given that your racial psionics stacks with the Psion and Psychic Warrior classes, it's almost a given you will be taking advantage of that.  To help make up for your lack of hands if nothing else.
*Character Names*: Due to their lack of society, an Id Fiend chooses it's own name, if it actually wishes to have one.  Names really serve them no purpose.

ROLEPLAYING AN ID FIEND 
 Fear is the key, the motivator of all living things.  Manipulating Fear keeps your belly full, and your blood un-spilled.   You need to nurture it as much as you can.
*Personality*: Id Fiends are effectively sociopaths (or at least they appear that way to other species), with little or no empathy, and no real understanding of good or evil.
*Behaviors*: You generally laze about like most lizards, or spend your time honing your psionic powers and hunting skills.
*Language*: Id Fiends have their own language, which they are born knowing.  It has no alphabet, and is virtually impossible for non-psionic humanoids to learn.  

ID FIEND SOCIETY 
 The Id Fiends have no society.  They are solitary ambush predators who live as animals, and come together once per year to mate.  As their young are born able to eat solid food, their mother abandons them after the hatching.
*Alignment* : Almost universally Neutral, though a few drift towards Evil or Chaos due to loneliness induced madness.
*Lands* : Id Fiends generally prefer the forests and jungles near the Forest Ridge, or the Tablelands surrounding the Sea of Silt.
*Settlements* : Ever the opportunists, Id Fiends may be found throughout Athas.
*Beliefs* : Id Fiends have no known religious beliefs.
*Relations*: All other races are food.  Trying to befriend an Id Fiend is a very difficult cause.

ID FIEND ADVENTURES 
·   Psions believing dried Id Fiend blood will enhance their powers have hired trappers to round up your people.  Time you round up the relatives and put them down.
·   A Sink Worm has moved into your territory, and it's ruined hunting.  You've sent out a desperate telepathic call to others of your kind, hoping they'll see the communal threat it presents (and incidentally rescue you).
·  One of your kind has apparently become a cannibalistic serial killer.  You need to find out who and put him down before you become a victim.



Id Fiend Racial Feats

Improved Fear
You really know how to break up a party.
*Prerequisites*: Id Fiend, ECL 12
*Benefits*: Your Fear Attack now affects up to 25 Hit Dice, and if opponents fail their Save they are Frightened on the 1st round, and then Shaken for the remainder.

Greater Fear
You...are not popular.
*Prerequisites*: Improved Fear
*Benefits*: Your Fear Attack now affects all opponents within it's area regardless of Hit Dice.

Phantasm
You can pull forth people's greatest fears.
*Prerequisites*: Id Fiend, ECL 12
*Benefits*: You can manifest Phantasmal Killer 3/day as a Psilike ability.  Save DC is Int based.

Greater Phantasm
You can pull forth people's greatest fears _squared_.
*Prerequisites*: Id Fiend, ECL 18
*Benefits*: You can manifest Weird 1/day as a Psilike ability.  Save DC is Int based.


*Id Fiend Racial Substitution Levels*


*Lurk*
*Level 14, 17*: You gain new Lurk Augments and access to Racial Powers (see below).
*Lurk Augments (Ex)*: Replace Sneak Attack Constructs with Sneak Attack Elementals, and replace Planar attack with Psionic Attack.
Sneak Attack Elementals The lurk's sneak attack can damage elementals, if sneak attack damage would otherwise apply on the lurk's attack (for instance, if the elemental is flanked or flat-footed). Minimum level 14th. 
Psionic Attack The lurk's next attack deals an extra 2d6 points of damage to psionic creatures. For every power point spent, the damage increases by 1d6 points. Minimum level 17th.

*Psion*
*Level 1*: Remove Craft and Profession from the Class Skill list, and limit Knowledge to Geography, Nature and Psionics.  Add Hide to the Skill List.  You gain access to Racial Powers (see below).

*Psychic Warrior*
*Level 1*: Exchange Craft for Hide on the Class Skill List.  You gain access to Racial Powers (see below). 




Detect Poison, Psionic 
Clairsentience
*Level:* Lurk 1, Psion/wilder 1, Psychic Warrior 1
*Display:* Visual and auditory
*Manifesting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* One creature, one object, or a 5-ft. cube
*Duration:* Isntantaneous
*Power Points:* Lurk 1, Psion/wilder 1, Psychic Warrior 1

 You determine whether a creature, object, or area has been poisoned or is poisonous. You can determine the exact type of poison with a DC 20 Wisdom check. A character with the Craft (alchemy) skill may try a DC 20 Craft (alchemy) check if the Wisdom check fails, or may try the Craft (alchemy) check prior to the Wisdom check.

The power can penetrate barriers, but 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks it. 

Stygian Field 
Psychometabolism
*Level:* Lurk 6, Psion/wilder 6, Psychic Warrior 6
*Display:* Visual
*Manifesting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* 20 ft.
*Area:* 20 foot Area, centered on you
*Duration:* 1 Round/level 
*Saving Throw* Fortitude Negates
*Power Resistance* Yes
*Power Points:* Lurk 1, Psion/wilder 1, Psychic Warrior 1

You do 11d4 negative energy damage to all beings in the area that fail their Saving Throw.  For every additional power point you spend, this powers damage increases by 1d4 points.

Scent, Psionic 
PSychometabolism
*Level:* Lurk 2, Psion/wilder 2, Psychic Warrior 2
*Display:* Visual and olfactory
*Manifesting Time:* 1 Standard Action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level 
*Power Points:* Lurk 1, Psion/wilder 1, Psychic Warrior 1

You gain the Scent ability listed in the Monster Manual for the duration of the spell.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *ID FIEND*
> 
>  
> 
> _*silent stare*_  
> 
>  Id Fiends generally resemble 4 foot Gila Monsters,


4 foot _tall_, I presume? (Also, do they have anything to do with muckdwellers? I like muckdwellers. And they are also fantasy Gila monsters.)




> ·   Level Adjustment: +2
> ·   Favored Class: Psion or Psychic Warrior


That's _really_ on the generous side by WotC standards. I mean, these funny lizards are basically full-BAB, d10 HD Psions (good synergy with that pretty, _pretty_ INT boost) or P.Warriors (good synergy with the WIS increase and all those juicy natural attacks that look nice on any P.Warrior).




> Id Fiend Racial Feats
> 
> Improved Fear
> Your presence is harder to resist than usual.
> *Prerequisites*: Id Fiend
> *Benefits*: Your Racial Fear Attack and Psionic Powers you manifest that have the Fear descriptor see their Save DC increased by 1.
> 
> Greater Fear
> You really know how to break up a party.
> ...


Hrm. Baseline Fear can use some help for sure, but I'm not quite as sure about this. I mean, Improved Fear is strictly a bothersome feat tax; Greater is Not _that_ bad, I suppose, but between the HD cap _and_ the _CHA-based_ Fort save it might not be a top choice either.

Meanwhile, Mighty is _uncapped at-will Panic available at the moment of character creation assuming one flaw_. All these make a weird combo.




> Phantasm
> You can pull forth people's greatest fears.
> *Prerequisites*: Id Fiend, 7 HD
> *Benefits*: You can manifest Phantasmal Killer 1/day as a Psilike ability.


And this is a trap. Phantasmal Killer is infamously weaksauce and it giving two chances to pass CHA-hampered saves paired with it only coming online at  ECL 11 doesn't help.

----------


## Bhu

I have made some edits.

The Muckdwellers, I believe, are a different world setting.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I have made some edits.


All's looking good and lovely.




> The Muckdwellers, I believe, are a different world setting.


And from the Book We Don't Talk About to boot, but I had to ask.

----------


## Bhu

*INGUNDI* (Greyhawk)

 

_"....."_  

 The Ingundi are semi-bipedal lizardmen, standing roughly 5-6 feet tall.  They are light green in color, fading to yellow on their bellies.  Their eyes are yellow with black pupils.

INGUNDI RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Con, +2 Cha, -4 Int
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian Subtype
·   Base land speed 20 ft.
·   +4 Natural AC Bonus
·   Spell-Like Abilities (Sp): Detect Thoughts-at will, Disguise Self 2/day
·   Telepathy 60 ft.
·   An Ingundi has 3 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 3d8 Hit Points, +2 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Bluff, Diplomacy, Hide, Move Silently, and Survival. It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Ingundi have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d8 plus half Strength Bonus.  They get 2 Claws and a Bite with a Full Attack.
·   Ingundi have a +4 Racial Bonus to Bluff and Diplomacy Checks.
·   Automatic Languages: Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +1
·   Favored Class: Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 60
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +8d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 150
*Old*: 200
*Venerable*: 250
*Maximum Age*: +6d%

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 5'4"
*Height Modifier*: +2d6"
*Base Weight*: 90 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x3 lbs.

INGUNDI CHARACTERS 
 Given their animalistic lifestyle, Ingundi are well adapted to forest dwelling classes such as the Barbarian and Scout.  Their Int penalty will hurt skill choice though.
*Adventuring Race*: Ingundi generally go on quests for revenge or power.  Optionally they may need to disappear because they've worn out their welcome, and tag along disguised in an adventuring party until they can score a new home.
*Character Development*: If you intend to go out into the world be sure to take some racial Feats in order to disguise yourself.
*Character Names*: Due to their lifestyle and telepathy, the Ingundi see no need for names.

ROLEPLAYING AN INGUNDI 
 You have little in the way of emotion.  Humans would call you a psychopath if that term existed in fantasy worlds.  You aren't a psychopath, you just don't feel much of anything.
*Personality*: You have little in the way of personality, and are almost strictly a predatory animal, even given your intelligence.
*Behaviors*: Ingundi often sit hidden, watching others for hours to learn better methods of seducing prey.  Animals are approached using their illusory disguise, pretending to be a docile member of their species.  Humanoids are seduced and led to quiet places where the Ingundi can take advantage of their vulnerability.
*Language*: The Ingundi have no language, communicating with each other telepathically.  They usually learn Common though.

INGUNDI SOCIETY 
 The Ingundi have no known culture or civilization, despite their powers and intelligence.  They only come together once a year, to mate in the winter.
*Alignment* : Ingundi are almost universally Chaotic Evil.  At least until they get to learn other species are people.
*Lands* : Ingundi haunt the temperate forests of Greyhawk, making their lairs in dead trees or similar abodes.
*Settlements* : Ingundi do not generally venture out of the safety of the deep woods
*Beliefs* : If the Ingundi serve a deity, it is not known to the seers of Greyhawk.
*Relations*: Ingundi regard all other races as food, though some do charm Giant Iguanas to serve as mounts or attack beasts.  It's a special one of them that accepts other species as an equal.

INGUNDI ADVENTURES 
·   A well designed pogrom has nearly exterminated your people, and those of you left are forced to hide among the enemy.  You hide, while looking for opportunities for revenge.
·   A small village has been paying you a monthly tribute in the form of people (i.e. food), but they're overdue.  When you go into town to teach them a lesson, you find their bodies burned in one giant pile, with all their heads arranged around the ashes.  Some part of you wants to run, while another wants revenge for losing your comfortable life.
·  You've been seeing things in your dreams at night that hint towards the death of your kind (and incidentally just about everything else).  You fear you may have to put your cravings for meat aside and join with the local Humanoids to help ward off whatever impending event promises your mutual destruction.



Ingundi Racial Feats

Thought Thief
Your telepathy has gotten better with time.
*Prerequisites*: Ingundi, 12 HD
*Benefits*: You my cast Probe Thoughts 2/day as a Spell-like ability.


Face Thief
Your telepathic disguise is more versatile.
*Prerequisites*: Ingundi
*Benefits*: You may now cast Reflective Disguise2/day (see Spell Compendium).


Charming Mask
You have a way with words.
*Prerequisites*: Ingundi
*Benefits*: You may cast Charm Person 3/day as a Spell-like ability.


Improved Charming Mask
Even other monsters say so.
*Prerequisites*: Charming Mask, 9 HD
*Benefits*: You may cast Charm Monster 2/day as a Spell-like ability.


*Ingundi Racial Substitution Levels*

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Lose Fast Movement for Sneak Attack
*Sneak Attack (Ex)*: You gain 1d6 Sneak Attack (see PHB), which stacks with Sneak attack dice from other sources.

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.

*Psion*
*Level 1*: When choosing your Bonus Feat, you may take a Racial Feat instead.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *INGUNDI* (Greyhawk)
> 
> ()
> 
> ·   Favored Class: Barbarian


They are a bit subtle to be good Barbarian material. Scout or Wilderness Rogue would perhaps serve them better.




> INGUNDI CHARACTERS 
>  Given their animalistic lifestyle, Ingundi are well adapted to forest dwelling classes such as the Barbarian and Scout.  Their Int penalty will hurt skill choice though.


It's not _that_ bad; Scout/Rogue leaves them with 6 skill points per level without any serious investment in INT and it's not like Barbarians are very skill-based.




> Charming Mask
> You have a way with words.
> *Prerequisites*: Ingundi
> *Benefits*: You may cast Charm Person 3/day as a Spell-like ability.
> 
> 
> Improved Charming Mask
> Even other monsters say so.
> *Prerequisites*: Charming Mask, 9 HD
> *Benefits*: You may cast Charm Monster 2/day as a Spell-like ability.


Those are pretty good picks and I don't thin anything'd break if the lizards got the Improved one at 7 HD; I mean, with the LA that's ECL 8 where the Sorcerer gets it and it's not like one can churn as much out of a 2/day SLA as a full caster can from a spell known.

----------


## Bhu

> They are a bit subtle to be good Barbarian material. Scout or Wilderness Rogue would perhaps serve them better.
> 
> 
> hose are pretty good picks and I don't thin anything'd break if the lizards got the Improved one at 7 HD; I mean, with the LA that's ECL 8 where the Sorcerer gets it and it's not like one can churn as much out of a 2/day SLA as a full caster can from a spell known.


I has fixed.  I made the Feat 9 HD cause that's the earliest it ca get a Feat.  Otherwise it'd be at 7 hd.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I made the Feat 9 HD cause that's the earliest it ca get a Feat.  Otherwise it'd be at 7 hd.



In my defense, two strategically placed levels of Savant can grant a feat at 7th, among other ways. But yeah.

----------


## Bhu

*JOZHAL* (Athas)

 

_"Shiny!"_  

 Jozhal are thin, gangly reptiles, who can change color at will.  They are bipedal, with scales so fine it seems as though they are covered in skin.

JOZHAL RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Dex, +4 Int, +2 Wis, -2 Str, -2 Cha
·   Size Class: Size Class: Small. +1 Size Bonus to Armor Class and Attack Rolls. +4 Size Bonus to Hide Checks. -4 Size Penalty to Bull Rush, Grapple, Overrun, and Trip Checks. Lifting and Carrying Limits are half those of a Medium character.
·   Type: Magical Beast, giving it Low Light Vision and 60' Darkvision
·   Base land speed 45 ft.
·   +6 Natural AC Bonus
·   Camouflage (Ex): This is identical to the Ranger ability listed in the PHB.
·   Spellcasting: Jozhal can cast spells as a Cleric equal to their Hit Dice.  This stacks with any Levels in Cleric they may gain to determine their Caster Level.
·   Psionics: Jozhal can manifest psionic powers as a Psion equal to their Hit Dice.  This stacks with any Levels in Psion they may gain to determine their Manifester Level.
·   Power Resistance equal to 10+CR
·   Empathy (Su): Jozhalcan communicate and empathize with others. This gives them a +4 racial bonus on checks when influencing the attitudes and allows the communication of simple concepts, such as "friend," "foe," "flee," and "attack." 
·   A Jozhal has 4 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 4d10 Hit Points, +4 Base Attack Bonus, +4 Fort Save, +4 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Concentration, Hide, Knowledge (Psionics), Move Silently, Psicraft, and Use Psionic Device. It also gets 2 Feats. 
·   Jozhal have a Primary Bite attack doing 1d6 plus Strength Bonus.
.            Non Humanoid Form: The Jozhal aren't humanoid.  Being vicious predators they can't make Handle Animal checks as animals are terrified of them. Armor is double the cost but half the weight for them.  
·   Skills: Jozhal have a +4 Racial Bonus to Hide Checks.
·   Automatic Languages: Jozhal have no language, but most PC's will have learned Common or the language of a nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +5
·   Favored Class: Cleric or Psion

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 60
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +4d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +6d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +8d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 150
*Old*: 200
*Venerable*: 250
*Maximum Age*: +6d%

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 3'
*Height Modifier*: +2d4"
*Base Weight*: 35 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x1 lb.

JOZHAL CHARACTERS 
 The LA will be a nasty penalty, but given their racial abilities the Jozhal are meant for either Cleric or Psion.
*Adventuring Race*: Jozhal are very reverent towards nature, and will go to great lengths to preserve it or chase away Humanoids.  They also adventure to acquire magic items, and for revenge.
*Character Development*: Try to find some way to obviate your racial LA, and to disguise yourself among the other races.
*Character Names*: Jozhal names are pronounceable only by their species.

ROLEPLAYING A JOZHAL 
 Humanoids always mean trouble for everyone.  Only in times of direst need are they to be tolerated.
*Personality*: Jozhal leave nothing to waste, devouring their dead, and making tools from their bones.  Their sort of like weird cannibal hippies/survivalists.
*Behaviors*: Jozhal are very curious about magic items, and see nothing wrong with pilfering them.  They do, however, take great offense at the wilderness being despoiled.  So while taking shinies is okay, don't discard them in the wild.
*Language*: The Jozhal have no language, living at the equivalent of the human Stone Age.  They communicate in much the same way apes do, with a primitive proto language, unless they make the effort to learn Common or another tongue.

JOZHAL SOCIETY 
 The Jozhal are scavengers living in small family units.  They leave nothing to waste, because at their level of subsistence nothing can afford to be wasted.
*Alignment* : Almost universally Chaotic Neutral.
*Lands* : Jozhal are found in the Tablelands or Hinterlands.
*Settlements* : Despite being nomadic, the Jozhal rarely leave their homelands.
*Beliefs* : The Jozhal revere nature, and are careful to never despoil it, but it is uncertain that this extends to any form of religious belief.
*Relations*: Jozhal tend to be isolationists, fearing humanoids as being dangerous and lacking in sense.  They do have a taste for magic items though, and will attempt theft if they detect any on travelers.

JOZHAL ADVENTURES 
·   A local campaign against the Sorcerer Kings is led by a man whose origin and location no one knows.  Mostly because that 'man' is you using a psionic disguise.
·   A powerful undead is threatening to unleash a plague of his kind.  And the only one who knows about it is you, a member of a species most others don't feel a need to listen to.
·  In a truly odd, and convoluted story for the ages, you have been elected some sort of king among the local bug peoples.  You just know this is gonna end bad.



Jozhal Racial Feats

Mystic Ambush
You're a sneaky caster/manifester.
*Prerequisites*: Jozhal, Ambush alternative class feature
*Benefits*: If you succeed in targeting a single opponent who is unaware of you with a spell or power, you may add your Ambush damage.  You may only use this Feat with spells or powers that target a single being, and that do damage.


Improved Ambush
You are a master predator, or at least you like to think so.
*Prerequisites*: Jozhal, Ambush 2d6
*Benefits*: Your Ambush damage improves by +2d6, and the range at which you can use it increases by 20 ft.


Hindering Power
Your spells slow opponents down.
*Prerequisites*: Jozhal, any Metapsionic or Metamagic Feat
*Benefits*: If an opponent fails a Saving Throw against a spell you cast or a power you manifest, you may voluntarily reduce the caster/manifester level by 1 to reduce your opponents land speed by 10 feet for 1 Minute.  Multiple uses of this Feat stack, but cannot reduce an opponents speed lower than 5 feet. 


Camouflage Master
You always did best at hide and seek.
*Prerequisites*: Jozhal, Hide 4 ranks
*Benefits*: The penalties you take for moving during a Hide Check are reduced by 5.


*Jozhal Racial Substitution Levels*

*Cleric*
*Level 1*: See rules for Athasian Clerics on Athas.org.

*Scout*
*Levels 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19:* Replace Skirmish with Ambush
*Ambush (Ex):* In any round in which the Scout makes an attack against an opponent who is Flat-Footed or unaware of his presence he does +1d6 damage. He also gets this bonus to ranged attacks performed on any round in which he does not move. This extra damage increases by 1d6 for every four levels gained above 1st (2d6 at 5th, 3d6 at 9th, 4d6 at 13th, and 5d6 at 17th level).

The extra damage only applies against living creatures that have a discernible anatomy. Undead, constructs, oozes, plants, incorporeal creatures, and creatures immune to extra damage from critical hits are not vulnerable to this additional damage. The scout must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. Scouts can apply this extra damage to ranged attacks made while skirmishing, but only if the target is within 30 feet.

At 3rd level, the applicable range for your Ambush attack increases by +20'. This bonus improves by and additional 20' for every four levels gained above 3rd (+40' at 7th, +60' at 11th, +80' at 15th, and +120' at 19th level).

A scout loses this ability when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. If she gains the skirmish ability from another class, the bonuses stack.
*Level 8:* Replace Camouflage with Racial Feat.



*Psion*
*Levels 1, 5, 10, 15 and 20*: Instead of gaining Bonus Feats you may choose 2 disciplines at 1st Level, as well as their associated skills.  If you choose this option you are limited to Psychoportation and Telepathy.

----------


## Metastachydium

> ·   Spellcasting: Jozhal can cast spells as a Cleric equal to their Hit Dice.  This stacks with any Levels in Cleric they may gain to determine their Caster Level.
> ·   Psionics: Jozhal can manifest psionic powers as a Psion equal to their Hit Dice.  This stacks with any Levels in Psion they may gain to determine their Manifester Level.


I was going to comlain about the LA being a bit high (I know, I know, I usually do the opposite of that), but then I saw they get these _both_. Not bad!




> Non Humanoid Form: The Jozhal aren't humanoid.  Being vicious predators they can't make Handle Animal checks as animals are terrified of them.


Nice touch!




> ·   Automatic Languages: Jozhal have no language, but most PC's will have learned Common or the language of a nearby race.
> 
> ()
> 
> *Language*: The Jozhal have no language, living at the equivalent of the human Stone Age.  They communicate in much the same way apes do, with a primitive proto language, unless they make the effort to learn Common or another tongue.


I don't know. I'm not sure a creature with a +4 to INT (which woukld, by default, grant two bonus languages to a PC) and an easy grasp of skills such as Knowledge (psionics) has any business not being able to speak a language more sophisticated than something devised by animals with an INT score of 2. Not having a language of their own makes sense, but I think something like "Any one" or "Any two" would work better in that capacity, 2e fluff be damned.




> Jozhal Racial Feats
> 
> Mystic Ambush
> You're a sneaky caster/manifester.
> *Prerequisites*: Jozhal, Ambush alternative class feature
> *Benefits*: If you succeed in targeting a single opponent who is unaware of you with a spell or power, you may add your Ambush damage.  You may only use this Feat with spells or powers that target a single being, and that do damage.
> 
> 
> Improved Ambush
> ...


Hindering Power is neat, but I'm really not sure about the rest. Camouflage Master is okay, if a bit superfluous (these guys start with a +9 to Hide before ranks and unadjusted stats). But then we have half the feats and the most substantive racial class variant revolve around _Ambush_. I know I complain about Ambush a lot, but hear me out: Skirmish has the advantage that it's easier to set up than any other type of precision damage; Deceptive Attack, bad as it is, has the advantage of being like precision damage _without_ being actual precision damage and thus applying against any type of foe by default. 

Ambush, on the other hand It's kind of nice if one can pull off sniping _from within melee range_ for most of one's career? And Jozhal get the first measly dice of it at ECL _10_.

----------


## Bhu

Maybe if I changed it to "their language is currently in development"?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Maybe if I changed it to "their language is currently in development"?


That kind of has the same problem. They are a bit too smart for that. I had an epiphany, though, this morning! These lizards are sneaky psychic lizards! They could have some kind of Empathetic Link with conspecifics, allowing them to transfer emotions and simple concepts (so long as they are not very far from each other). It wouldn't break much (even if there's more than one jozhal in a party, it's just a cute boon), it would fit the psionic profile and it would explain why they don't have a language (they could make one or several, but for what if they can "talk" among each other without the risk of being detected or eavesdropped? It's not like they are sentimental fuzzballs with much they want to speak about).

----------


## Bhu

Would this be species specific, or would they  need to learn languages to speak to other races?

----------


## Metastachydium

Both? It's supposed to be a by-jozhals-for-jozhals deal that doesn't help much (read: at all) when conversing with non-jozhal.

----------


## Bhu

I've edited it in

----------


## Bhu

*ALCOR* 

 

_"You don't belong here..."_  

 The Alcor looks like a typical Lizardfolk, minus the adaptations for semi aquatic living.  It's tail also widens into a broad, flat pad it can stand on.

ALCOR RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Dex, +2 Con, +2 Wis, -6 Int (minimum 3), -4 Cha
·   Size Class: Medium.
·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian Subtype
·   Base land speed 25 ft.
·   +5 Natural AC Bonus
·   Tail Slap(Ex): If it is not using it's Tail to ski, the Alcor can deliver a devastating Tail Slap as a Full Round Action.  If the attack is successful it does 2d4 plus Str Modifier damage, and the Alcor can immediately make a Trip attack as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.
·   Snow-Walking (Ex): The Alcor suffer no penalties for moving through snow.  Additionally they may stand on their broad, flat tails and use them to ski down mountainsides, with a spear as their ski pole.  When skiing they move at double their land speed, and if they successfully perform a charge attack while skiing the damage is doubled.
·   Cold Resistance 5
·   An Alcor has 3 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 3d8 Hit Points, +2 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Balance, Climb, Knowledge (Nature), Spot and Survival. It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Alcor have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d3 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d4 plus half Str modifier.  It gets 2 claws and a bite with a Full Attack. 
·   Skills: Alcor have a +4 Racial Bonus to Survival Checks.
·   Automatic Languages: Draconic.
·   Level Adjustment: +0
·   Favored Class: Scout

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 30
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +2d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +4d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +6d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 70
*Old*: 105
*Venerable*: 140
*Maximum Age*: +4d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 5'
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: 100
*Weight Modifier*: x2d6 lbs.

ALCOR CHARACTERS 
 Go Scout if the campaign takes place on a snowy mountain, you're perfect for it.  If not, some form of lightly armored fighter type is good.
*Adventuring Race*: Alcor go adventuring for the same reason most Lizardfolk would go.  Wealth, glory, etc.
*Character Development*: Given your races reputation for xenophobia, it might do to be as adept at either stealth or combat as you can...
*Character Names*: Alcor use Lizardfolk names.

ROLEPLAYING AN ALCOR 
 Non Lizard people are evil.  Pure, nasty evil.  Granted a lot could be said about you being hypocritical seeing as you kill any one on the mountain and all...
*Personality*: You're a reptile trapped in permanent winter...you have anger issues.
*Behaviors*: You spend much time practicing your skiing and stabbing things.  
*Language*: Alcor speak a degraded version of Draconic.

ALCOR SOCIETY 
 With the exception of living in an alpine climate (and harsh xenophobia), you're pretty much just like the rest of the Lizardfolk race.
*Alignment* : The vast majority of Alcor are Neutral in outlook, caring about nothing more than survival.
*Lands* : Alcor generally live on snowbound mountain peaks.
*Settlements* : It's rare that the Alcor settle, but they still prefer arctic conditions if they do.
*Beliefs* :  If the Alcor have a religion, no one knows about it.
*Relations*: The Alcor are extremely xenophobic, even differing tribes of Alcor will only cooperate with each other when there is another enemy (i.e. anything not Alcor) in the area.

ALCOR ADVENTURES 
·   A tribe of Amitok has decided to move in on your territory.  Let the battle of the snow monsters begin!
·   It's time for the annual skiing competition, but some fool called up a minor demon and no one knows how to get rid of the damn thing.  You are now volunteered to tell it to leave.  Good luck!
·  Today an Angel dropped by your cave to ask directions, despite your valiant attempts to damage him.  He was followed by a Devil.  Then some sort of alien thing.  What the hell is going on?



Alcor Racial Feats

Winterized
You're used to the cold.
*Prerequisites*: Alcor, Cold Endurance
*Benefits*: Your Cold Resistance improves from 5 to 10.


Polar Vision
You are used to light reflecting off the ice and snow.
*Prerequisites*: Alcor, Con 13+
*Benefits*: You are immune to Snow Blindness (see Frostburn).


Numb Rage
Instead of anger, you become incredibly focused and emotionless during rage.
*Prerequisites*: Alcor, Improved Cold Rage, Wis 15+
*Benefits*:  You are immune to Mind-Affecting effects during Rage.


Frozen Rage
Your wounds don't bleed.
*Prerequisites*: Alcor, Cold Rage
*Benefits*: You are immune to the Wounding Weapon Property (and similar abilities that do ability or hit point damage due to blood loss) while Raging.


*Alcor Racial Substitution Levels*

*Scout*
*Level 1*: Replace Flawless Stride with Snowglider.
*Snowglider (Su):* You can move without penalty over ice and snow (including terrain that requires a Climb or Swim check, or that has been magically manipulated), and do not need to make Balance Checks to avoid falling.  You also do not fall through snow, moving atop it as if it were solid ground.

*Barbarian*
*Level 1*: Replace Rage with Cold Rage
*Cold Rage (Ex):* This identical to normal Rage (including for purposes of Feats that require Rage), with 2 exceptions.  The first is that the Alcor is not Fatigued when the Rage ends. nor do you take a Penalty to AC.  Instead of the usual Bonus to Str, Con an Willpower Saves you instead receive a +2 Resistance Bonus to all Saving Throws.
*Level 3+*: Trap Sense is modified.
*Trap Sense (Ex):* Barbarians may add their trap sense bonus on Reflex saves made against natural hazards of the frostfell, as well as to their Armor Class against attacks made by natural hazards. Hazards of the frostfell include dangers such as avalanches, snow-filled crevasses, and other terrain features of frostfell terrain.

This ability replaces the benefits a standard barbarian receives from having trap sense.
*Level 11*: Replace Rage with Improved Cold Rage
*Improved Cold Rage (Ex):* Your Bonus to Saving Throws during Cold Rage increases to +3.
*Level 17*: Replace Tireless Rage with Greater Cold Rage
*Greater Cold Rage (Ex):* During Cold Rage you now gain a +2 Morale Bonus to attack rolls.
*Level 20*: Replace Mighty Rage with Mighty Cold Rage
*Mighty Cold Rage (Ex):* Your Bonus to Saving Throws during Cold Rage increases to +4.

*Druid*
*Level 1*: Use the Animal Companion list from Frostburn.
*Level 2*: Replace Woodland Stride with Snowglider.
*Ambush (Ex):* You can move without penalty over ice and snow, and do not need to make Balance Checks to avoid falling.  You also do not fall through snow, moving atop it as if it were solid ground.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *ALCOR* 
> 
>  
> 
> _"You don't belong here..."_  
> 
>  The Alcor looks like a typical Lizardfolk, minus the adaptations for semi aquatic living.  It's tail also widens into a broad, flat pad it can stand on.
> 
> ALCOR RACIAL TRAITS  
> ·   +2 Dex, +2 Con, +2 Wis, -6 Int (minimum 3), -4 Cha


Ouch. That's harsh.




> ·   Size Class: Medium.
> ·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian Subtype
> ·   Base land speed 25 ft.
> ·   +5 Natural AC Bonus
> ·   Tail Slap(Ex): If it is not using it's Tail to ski, the Alcor can deliver a devastating Tail Slap as a Full Round Action.  If the attack is successful it does 2d4 plus Str Modifier damage, and the Alcor can immediately make a Trip attack as a Free Action without provoking an Attack of Opportunity.
> ·   Snow-Walking (Ex): The Alcor suffer no penalties for moving through snow.  Additionally they may stand on their broad, flat tails and use them to ski down mountainsides, with a spear as their ski pole.  When skiing they move at double their land speed, and if they successfully perform a charge attack while skiing the damage is doubled.
> ·   Cold Resistance 5
> ·   An Alcor has 3 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 3d8 Hit Points, +2 Base Attack Bonus, +1 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +1 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Balance, Climb, Knowledge (Nature), Spot and Survival. It also gets 2 Feats.
> ·   Jozhal have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d3 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d4 plus half Str modifier.  It gets 2 claws and a bite with a Full Attack. 
> ...


I'll assume these guys are balanced against regular lizardfolk (same ECL, same natural armour, they are _lizards_). Now, regular lizards get
+2 STR instead of (the superior) DEX and nothing to WIS, but only a -2 stat penalty for a balance of +2. For these guys, that balance is a _-4_ and the penalties are big;
regular lizards are 5' faster by default, but skiing easily compensates for that;
have stronger primary natural attacks (1 die difference), which is offset by the strong tail slap, though being full-round, it's of questionable utility as an attack except against DR;
a somewhat shorter skill list, but a total of +12 racial to skills (vs. the alcor's 4) and far better INT (an INT-based class skill on something with a -6 to INT feels counter-intuitive, by the way);
Hold Breath, which is a joke compared to cold resistance plus double damage on charge _plus_ superior mobility in their preferred terrain.

Alcors pull ahead before stat adjustments, overall, but I think that -10 might be a bit much. I'd probably consider ditching the WIS bonus and lessening the INT penalty to -2. That's in line with lizardfolk stats, still gives a total of -4 and leaves the xenophobia-based hit to CHA intact.




> ·   *Jozhal* have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d3 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d4 plus half Str modifier.  It gets 2 claws and a bite with a Full Attack.


Leftover alert!




> *Character Development:* Given your races reputation for xenophobia, it might do to put some ranks in diplomacy...


Given that dumpster fire INT _and_ CHA and that Diplomacy's cross-class for both alcors and scouts, that might be a dubious advice.




> *Personality*: You're a reptile trapped in permanent winter...you have anger issues.
> *Behaviors*: You spend much time practicing your skiing and stabbing things.


Heh. I mean, whoever wouldn't?




> Alcor Racial Feats
> 
> Winterized
> You're used to the cold.
> *Prerequisites*: Alcor, Cold Endurance
> *Benefits*: Your Cold Resistance improves from 5 to 10.


Nice!




> Numb Rage
> Instead of anger, you become incredibly focused and emotionless during rage.
> *Prerequisites*: Alcor, Greater Cold Rage, Wis 15+
> *Benefits*:  You are immune to Mind-Affecting effects during Rage.


Hrm. That might come online a tad late.




> *Alcor Racial Substitution Levels*
> 
> *Scout*
> *Level 1*: Replace Flawless Stride with Snowglider.
> *Ambush (Ex):* You can move without penalty over ice and snow, and do not need to make Balance Checks to avoid falling.  You also do not fall through snow, moving atop it as if it were solid ground.


1. Ambush should probably read Snowglider there.
2. Flawless Stride is a 6th level ability and since a scout with it "can move through any sort of terrain that slows movement (such as undergrowth, rubble, and similar terrain) at her normal speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment", it kind of does everything Snowglider does and then MUCH more.





> This ability replaces the benefits a standard barbarian receives from having trap sense.
> *Level 11*: Replace Rage with Greater Cold Rage
> *Greater Cold Rage (Ex):* Your Bonus to Saving Throws during Cold Rage increases to +3.
> *Level 17*: Replace Tireless Rage with Improved Cold Rage
> *Improved Cold Rage (Ex):* During Cold Rage you now gain a +2 Morale Bonus to attack rolls.


Usually, Improved is the first boost and Greater the second. Is swapping them here intentional?

----------


## Bhu

I've made preliminary mods to fix stuff. Snowlider got a boost and the rest was switched, other than the ability scores.  In the original source material, their Int is referred to as 'animal to low'.  They're supposed to just be emerging from the stone age (they don't even use clothes).  Lemme think on what i might wanna do to fix this.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I've made preliminary mods to fix stuff. Snowlider got a boost and the rest was switched,


Alright, that should work. Note, though, that Flawless Stride is still 6th level (did you mean the lizards gains Snowglider at 1st in exchange for not gaining FStride at 6th?) and under Druid, Snowglider is still listed as Ambush. Also note that while the original wording of Snowglider makes it a fair trade for Woodland Stride, if the Scout and Druid ACFs use the same name but do different things, that'll end up confusing.




> other than the ability scores.  In the original source material, their Int is referred to as 'animal to low'.  They're supposed to just be emerging from the stone age (they don't even use clothes).  Lemme think on what i might wanna do to fix this.


I see. (Still, why would a lizard ever wear clothes if it's never cold?) I stand by my previous calculations, nevertheless with regards to balance (and my personal preferences, but that's, of course, secondary).

----------


## Bhu

I added some skill bonuses, lowered the int penalty to -4, and redid the substitution levels.  I'll look at it again later, I'm exhausted.


*VARANID*

 

_"Do not mistake my kindness for weakness."_  

 Varanids looks like humanoid Komodo Dragons or Monitor Lizards.

VARANID RACIAL TRAITS  
·   +2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Cha
·   Size Class: Medium
·   Type: Humanoid with the Reptilian Subtype 
·   Base land speed 40 ft.
·   +3 Natural Armor Bonus to AC
·   A Varanid has 2 Racial Hit Dice, giving it the following: 2d8 Hit Points, +1 Base Attack Bonus, +0 Fort Save, +3 Ref Save, +0 Will Save, and (2 + Int modifier) skill points per level (with times 4 skill points for the first level).  Class skills are Climb, Hide, Move Silently, and Survival. It also gets 2 Feats.
·   Varanids gain Two Weapon Fighting as a Bonus Feat
·   Varanids have a Primary Claw attack doing 1d4 plus Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Bite attack doing 1d4 plus half Strength Bonus, and a Secondary Tail Slam doing 1d4 plus 1/2 Str Bonus.  They get 2 Claws and a Bite and a Tail Slap with a Full Attack. 
·   Automatic Languages: Lizardman and Common.  Bonus Languages: Any nearby race.
·   Level Adjustment: +0
·   Favored Class: Fighter

STARTING AGE 
*Adulthood*: 30
*Barbarian, Rogue, Sorcerer*: +2d6
*Bard, Fighter, Paladin, Ranger*: +4d6
*Cleric, Druid, Monk, Wizard*: +6d6

AGING EFFECTS 
*Middle Age*: 70
*Old*: 105
*Venerable*: 140
*Maximum Age*: +4d20 years

HEIGHT AND WEIGHT  
*Base Height*: 5'
*Height Modifier*: +2d10"
*Base Weight*: 130 lbs.
*Weight Modifier*: x2d6 lbs.

VARANID CHARACTERS 
 Varanids love combat, virtually ensuring they'll be one of the melee classes.  Some of you become warpriests as well.
*Adventuring Race*: Varanids go on advenutres for a variety of reasons, much like most other humanoids.
*Character Development*: Your species has a badass reputation that will get you challenged a lot.  Make sure you're up to it, or you'll be in trouble.
*Character Names*: Varanids use Lizardfolk names.

ROLEPLAYING A VARANID 
 Those who approach you with caution find you friendly and loyal, if a little remote.  Everyone else doesn't live long.
*Personality*: You tend to be flat and emotionless, only speaking when you have something important to say.
*Behaviors*: Typical activities include spearfishing, sunning on rocks, or crafts.  You are a surprisingly industrious people.
*Language*: Varanid speak a variant of Lizardfolk.

VARANID SOCIETY 
 Varanids are a bit more advanced than the average Lizardfolk.  They have a rep as warriors, more than being industrious.  While they don't go seeking combat, they love to prove themselves once it arrives..
*Alignment* : Most Varanids are purely Neutral.
*Lands* : Varanids prefer warm forests or marshes.
*Settlements* : Varanids can be found sometimes in warm plains.
*Beliefs* : Varanids worship a minor pantheon of ancestral Demigods.
*Relations*: Varanids are fairly peaceful for lizardfolk, so as long as you treat them well, and are self sufficient, you'll do just fine.  But they are harsh and emotionless in war.  Cross them and they won't stop until you're dead.

VARANID ADVENTURES 
·   Something is turning normal jungle critters gigantic, and you need to find out what before things go sideways for the tribe.
·   One of the Ancestors appears and tells you the time to lead your tribe to war is now.  Funny thing is, you aren't the tribe leader.  Or it's priest.  Time to quietly start finding out whats going on.
·  Your best friend Shistak bets you that you can't go in to town without getting your ass kicked by paranoid humans.  So you set down your beer and head into town, only to find it being assaulted by some sort of creature that appears to be above your pay grade.  



Varanid Racial Feats

Scent
You have an atavism that grants you better smell and taste.
*Prerequisites*: Varanid or Iguanid, Wis 13+
*Benefits*: You gain the Scent ability listed in the Monster Manual.


Vestigial Venom
You have retained very mild poison from your ancestors.
*Prerequisites*: Varanid, Con 13+
*Benefits*: Your bite is poisonous.  Injury, Fortitude Save (Save DC is Con based), Initial damage is 1 Str.  Secondary damage is profuse bleeding for 1 Minute (you do an extra +1d6 damage with each successful attack during that time).


Stoicism
Your BS radar is strong.
*Prerequisites*: Varanid, Wis 15+
*Benefits*: You can always Take 10 on Sense Motive Checks or Willpower Saves.


Lasher
You're in charge of giving the warriors a pep talk for war.
*Prerequisites*: Varanid, Cha 13+
*Benefits*: Allies within 30 feet of you gain a +1 Bonus on attack rolls and initiative checks.


*Varanid Racial Substitution Levels*

*Fighter*
*Level 1*: Instead of Martial Weapon Proficiency you are proficient with the various racial weapons listed below, as well as the Falchion, Gythka and Two-Bladed Sword.

*Ranger*
*Level 1*: Replace Wild Empathy with any Fighter Feat.
*Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Born Killer.
*Born Killer (Ex):* When rolling to confirm a critical hit against an opponent who qualifies for your Favored Enemy Bonus, roll twice and take the better result.

*Scout*
*Level 4+*: Remove the following from the list of Bonus Feats you can take: Far Shot, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Reload, and Shot on the Run.  Replace them with the following: Two-weapon Fighting, Two-weapon Defense, Improved Two-weapon Fighting, Greater Two-weapon Fighting, Improved Two-weapon Defense.


*Varanid Curved Axe:* 30 GP, 1d6 Small, 1d8 damage Medium, x3 damage on a successful critical, slashing damage, grants a +4 Bonus on opposed attack rolls made to disarm an enemy (including the roll to avoid being disarmed if such an attempt fails).

*Varanid Barbed Net:* This is identical to the normal Net except as follows: it can be used as a melee weapon doing 1d6 piercing damage (1d4 if Small), and opponents who are entangled in one take 1d6 plus their own Str Modifier on failed Escape Artist or Str Checks meant to escape it.

*Varanid Punch Dagger:* 8 GP, 1d4 Small, 1d6 Medium, x2 damage on a successful critical (threatens critical on an 18-20), slashing or piercing damage, if used in pairs and one is not used to attack it grants a +1 Shield Bonus to AC (this stacks with the AC Bonus from Two Weapon Defense and similar Feats).

----------


## Metastachydium

> I added some skill bonuses, lowered the int penalty to -4, and redid the substitution levels.  I'll look at it again later, I'm exhausted.


Standing by 'til then!




> *VARANID*
> 
>  
> 
> _"Do not mistake my kindness for weakness."_  
> 
>  Varanids looks like humanoid Komodo Dragons or Monitor Lizards.
> 
> VARANID RACIAL TRAITS  
> ...


These guys are a bit vanilla overall, but their racial stats are pretty darn good, as is their speed and attack routine. I also like their fluff a lot.




> Vestigial Venom
> You have retained very mild poison from your ancestors.
> *Prerequisites*: Varanid, Con 13+
> *Benefits*: Your bite is poisonous.  Injury, Fortitude Save (Save DC is Con based), Initial and Secondary damage is 1 Str.
> 
> 
> Stoicism
> Your BS radar is strong.
> *Prerequisites*: Varanid, Wis 15+
> *Benefits*: You gain a +2 Bonus to Sense Motive Checks, and a +1 Resistance Bonus to Willpower Saves.


I'm not sure when and how these two could be really useful;





> Lasher
> You're in charge of giving the warriors a pep talk for war.
> *Prerequisites*: Varanid, Cha 15+
> *Benefits*: Allies within 30 feet of you gain a +1 Bonus on attack rolls and initiative checks.


this one, on the other hand, is _nice_, if a tad overpriced on a martial type with a CHA penalty.




> *Varanid Racial Substitution Levels*
> 
> *Fighter*
> *Level 1*: Instead of Martial Weapon Proficiency you are proficient with the various racial weapons listed below, as well as the Falchion, Gythka and Two-Bladed Sword.
> 
> *Ranger*
> *Level 1*: Replace Wild Empathy with any Fighter Feat.
> *Level 4*: Replace Animal Companion with Born Killer.
> *Born Killer (Ex):* When rolling to confirm a critical hit against an opponent who qualifies for your Favored Enemy Bonus, roll twice and take the better result.
> ...


This stuff's nice as well, especially Born Killer, the barbed net and the punch dagger. Speaking of, does the AC bonus from the latter stack with the one from the TWD-line?

----------


## Bhu

Varanid has been modified, how about a +2 Str for the Alcor?

----------


## Metastachydium

> Varanid has been modified,


New and improved stuff looks lovely.




> how about a +2 Str for the Alcor?


Dunno about that. Their racial adjustments are all over the place already.

----------

